# The What is it? Game



## Geedee (Jun 24, 2010)

Taking Terry's idea for an aircraft recce comp (and after discussion) I'd like to start this as a game.

The idea is simple...show a small part of a plane and everyone tries to guess what its from. Once the 'plane is correclty identified, the full picture is posted and then the winner posts a cropped image from their pictures...and so on and so on. This is not the same as the Aircraft Identification thread where the complete 'plane is shown for ID'ing

Only stipulation is that you must use your own pictures....not ones from the Internet or copied / scanned in from books etc.

You can ask for clues but dont expect easy ones to be given. 

I'll start the ball rolling with this offering.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2010)

A6? Zero.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 24, 2010)

Not an A6 or a Zero

First clue....its a single seater


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2010)

Hmm. If it's what I think it could be, then I can't possibly type _that_ word!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks like fun will have a look when I get back from graduation


----------



## evangilder (Jun 24, 2010)

Solid tailwheel, hmmm...Hellcat?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 24, 2010)

Don't think its a Hellcat. 

The wheel looks the same but the gear doesn't

http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.c...F-5_Hellcat/images_Terry_Sumner/TailWheel.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2010)

It's one of those..._things_...... I'm certain!


----------



## Nikademus (Jun 24, 2010)

its definately not a P-39.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 24, 2010)

its a Wildcat me thinks as well


----------



## Markus (Jun 24, 2010)

F6F Hellcat!

edit: The different versions of the Hellcat had different looking tailwheels.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 24, 2010)

Its not a Wildcat / Hellcat, allthough it is radial engined

Its not a Grumman.


----------



## Markus (Jun 24, 2010)

In that case it´s probably a Brewster Buffalo. Once again the many different versions had different tailwheels. This one could be the one of the F2A-3.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 24, 2010)

Its not a Buffalo

It is a monoplane


----------



## Geedee (Jun 25, 2010)

Friday morning re-cap...

Its not a Grumman
Its not a Brewster
Its not an A6 / Zero
Its radial powered
Its a monoplane

New clue, it has a two bladed prop


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh, is it the Piper Cub? or could it be a BT-13


----------



## Geedee (Jun 25, 2010)

Its not a Cub or a BT13

Huge clue...its not an American design


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow.....hmmm


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 25, 2010)

Whats the propeller made of?

My next guess is a gladiator or Bristol Bulldog? Jeezz...I'm bad.


----------



## olbrat (Jun 25, 2010)

Typhoon?


----------



## olbrat (Jun 25, 2010)

Typhoon?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 25, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Whats the propeller made of?
> 
> My next guess is a gladiator or Bristol Bulldog? Jeezz...I'm bad.



Its not a Bristol or Gloster product (Bulldog and Gladiator are bi-planes, remember, this one is a mono)

If I remember correctly, the prop is metal (I'm at work and the main pic is on my home computer., so I cant confirm until around 16:30 local time. Incidentaly, I took the piccie in the States )

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Jun 25, 2010)

olbrat said:


> Typhoon?



Its not a Hawker product


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 25, 2010)

Errr yeah forgot about the monoplane part. Hmmmm since I'm gonna be in the car for a bit I'll look through some books. 

Thanks


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 25, 2010)

Ohhh a Spitfire Mk.1 with a Weybridge 2 blade propeller? The landing gear in the pic I'm looking at looks identical.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry...its not a Spitfire


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm done!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 25, 2010)

A few more clues

Its an open cockpit fighter

If the Spitfire was shark like in appearance...this is the exact opposite


----------



## Smoke (Jun 25, 2010)

Polikarpov I-16?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 25, 2010)

Yup...spot on. 

It is indeed the little Polikarpov I-16. Taken at the CAF Airsho in 2008.

Your turn


----------



## Smoke (Jun 25, 2010)

Does this mean I post an image now?

Or do you post another one?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 25, 2010)

The winner posts the next piccie for us to puzzle over.

Pick a small area .... like I did...of a shot you've taken but not big enough that we see the whole plane, then sit back and watch us squirm trying to figure out what it is.

Remember, must be a picture you have taken !


----------



## Smoke (Jun 25, 2010)

Here we go.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2010)

Prop boss on a Grumman .....one of _those_ things! Not allowed to utter the word or type it, but it's got a feline title, was a naval fighter, used by the US and Britain.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 25, 2010)

Darn... you guessed that fast.

Anyone going to ID the model?


----------



## Smoke (Jun 25, 2010)

Darn... you guessed that fast.

Anyone going to ID the model?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 25, 2010)

Terry has an afliction....he cant spell Whiskey, India, Lima, Delta, Charlie, Alpha, Tango. He's undergoing treatment so one-day !.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 25, 2010)

Okay, okay, you guys got it right, it's a photo of a Wildcat taken at the National Air and Space Museum in Washington D.C.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll let Gary post another pic - I need to sort some.


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 25, 2010)

Terry's go now then.

Is it another Wildcat an F4F-4 this time?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 25, 2010)

Airframes said:


> I'll let Gary post another pic - I need to sort some.



No worries....heres a quick and easy one ...


----------



## Smoke (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks naval...

Fairy Firefly?


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 25, 2010)

F-4 Phantom


----------



## Geedee (Jun 25, 2010)

Not a Firefly or a Phantom


----------



## Smoke (Jun 25, 2010)

Can we have a clue?


----------



## HOUSTON (Jun 25, 2010)

I amgoing to be wrong but is it BF-109...


----------



## Geedee (Jun 25, 2010)

Its not a 109

First clues....

Its a two seater 

Its radial powered


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 25, 2010)

T-6 Texan


----------



## Geedee (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry, not a Texan (or the UK equivalent called the Harvard)


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 25, 2010)

Another clue?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 25, 2010)

herman1rg said:


> Another clue?



Crickey !

Ok, sometimes fitted with a three bladed prop, sometime a two bladed one.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2010)

Now that's thrown me !


----------



## Njaco (Jun 26, 2010)

SBD-5 Dauntless


----------



## Geedee (Jun 26, 2010)

Its not a Dauntless

These where used as a trainer and also in the ground attack role


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2010)

Commonwealth CAC ca-9 Wirraway?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 26, 2010)

Its not a Wirraway.

Big clue...its not a tail dragger


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2010)

N.A. T28 Trojan.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 26, 2010)

We have a winner...
T28B Trojan it is


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2010)

OK, leave it with me and I'll post something within the hour.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2010)

Here you go. Might be a bit obscure for some, but a well-known aircraft.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks like turret on a british aircraft but a Lancaster?

Sorry I'm on An iPod and I can't hardly see...it looks like a windscreen of so
something


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2010)

Not a Lancaster.
But it is a British monoplane.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2010)

Airframes said:


> N.A. T28 Trojan.



Nice!


----------



## dennis420b (Jun 26, 2010)

Fairey Barracuda?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 26, 2010)

Miles Messenger ?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2010)

Not a Barracuda or Messenger.
Low wing though.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 26, 2010)

Shot in the dark...Miles Gemini


----------



## BombTaxi (Jun 26, 2010)

Hmm, it isn't a turret, looks more like a cockpit canopy, and I would guess the photo was taken from the front of the a/c with the nose on the photographer's right shoulder. No idea what it is though 

Any clues on the era? Camo says early WWII but I can't think of an a/c with a canopy that rounded. Also, might be the photo, but the brown and green look more like USAF SEA camo than RAF early war


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2010)

Not a Gemini.
In RAF service from 1939 until 1955, and used in a civilian role up to the 1960s, some still flying regularly today.


----------



## BombTaxi (Jun 26, 2010)

Wild guess... Airspeed Oxford?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2010)

Don't know of any Oxfords still flying.
It's made of wood.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 26, 2010)

Miles magister? If it's right someone else go.. I'm on an iPod touch. I know there's one at duxford and wiki has a picture , that's what i used


----------



## dennis420b (Jun 26, 2010)

Percival Proctor


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 26, 2010)

Both guesses could be right since duxford has one too but there are only 2 left in existence


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2010)

The Magister (Hawk Trainer being the civilian version) has tandem open cockpits H, but you were on the right lines.
But, Dennis has got it spot on !
It is indeed a Percival Proctor, and here she is, this one based at Duxford.
Your turn Dennis, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice I'm lovin the yellow


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2010)

I would never have gotten that one.


----------



## dennis420b (Jun 26, 2010)

I am sorry, I don't have a personal pic. Can I pass, but still play?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2010)

OK. I'll post another one then.
Sorry it's a bit small !!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 27, 2010)

P51 ?


----------



## Smoke (Jun 27, 2010)

That looks like the wheel of an old Hot Wheel...

It is a plane, right?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 27, 2010)

Lysander ?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2010)

And Gary gets it!
Yep, it's a Westland Lysander, used for Air Observation, Air Sea rescue, and ground attack (!), but best known for its role with S.O.E., dropping and picking up agents and Resistance members from enemy-occupied countries.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice one Terry

OK chaps...try this one


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2010)

First reaction - Vampire. But it isn't. Looks familiar, so this will make my brain hurt!


----------



## dennis420b (Jun 27, 2010)

Yak-9 or Yak-3?


----------



## Smoke (Jun 27, 2010)

Bearcat?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 27, 2010)

dennis420b said:


> Yak-9 or Yak-3?



Its a Yak 3. Over to you

No clues given and spotted right away ! Well done


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2010)

B*gg*r ! It Just clicked and he got it again!! 
Don't think Dennis is able to post any pics Gary. So, you or me?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 27, 2010)

You have control


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2010)

Roger.
Here's an easy one, but it's small again.


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 27, 2010)

Grumman TBF Avenger just aft of the trailing edge?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2010)

Not an Avenger.


----------



## dennis420b (Jun 27, 2010)

Short Sunderland?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2010)

Good grief! He's got it again! 
Yep, the porthole just forward of the wing leading edge, port side, on a Sunderland flying boat.
Now who's going to post another pic?


----------



## rochie (Jun 27, 2010)

how come i didnt get that one as i was probably stood next to you as you took the picture !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2010)

You were mate!


----------



## dennis420b (Jun 27, 2010)

I will get some pics this summer. I am trying to talk the wife into going to Chicago to see the JU-87 they got up there. But I will see what I can find more local. There has to be a Texan or Gooney bird around here somewhere.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2010)

Sounds good - especially with those two clues!
Meanwhile, another easy one to be going on with, until Gary gets some more, or someone gets this one and posts a pic.


----------



## dennis420b (Jun 27, 2010)

to easy.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2010)

Yep, it is isn't it?


----------



## dennis420b (Jun 27, 2010)

Beauty though. I have always loved this plane despite its...uh..."classic" design features. Hope that wasn't a clue.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 27, 2010)

Lysander. I think I spelled that correctly.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2010)

Gloster Gladiator


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 28, 2010)

Lysander sounds right to me.....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

Not a Lysander (again), but David got it with Gladiator. Your turn mate.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Terry.

Next up:


----------



## dennis420b (Jun 28, 2010)

Remote turret, MG 131 machine guns on the back of an He-177.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

Yep.
Note: Gary has asked for your own pics only (not from books etc), and for the posted image to be a 'crop' from the whole pic. I'm guessing this is one of your collectionn David, so should be OK, but it's Gary's decision.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 28, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Thanks Terry.
> 
> Next up:



interesting piccie....but...errrrrr.... 



> Only stipulation is that you must use your own pictures....not ones from the Internet or copied / scanned in from books etc.



Let it ride this time as I'm sure we nearly all got shots of 'planes that we can cherry pic from for at least a few months ?.

Incidentaly I thought it was 'Havoc' mod but I can see now that I'm wrong. What I thought was the wing root is infact the prop and the paving 'slabs' of concrete underneath !!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2010)

Yikes sorry fellas. Alas I have no originals myself.


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 28, 2010)

Can I put one in?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 28, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Yikes sorry fellas. Alas I have no originals myself.



No worries, mate.



> Can I put one in?



If Dennis is correct ...validated by the posting of a full picture, then its his turn.


----------



## dennis420b (Jun 28, 2010)

Go ahead herman1rg. I am empty handed as well, but already found a good local source of birds to shoot.


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 28, 2010)

Enjoy


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

H.S. Bucanneer IFR probe.


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 28, 2010)

So quick


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

Now there's coincidence! I posted a pic of the IFR probe on the same aircraft (taken on 19th June) in the other recce thread!!
I'll be back in a few minutes with a pic.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

Here you go. 
Sorry for the small size of some of these pics, they've been cropped from re-sized originals, and the resolution would suffer if enlarged.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 28, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Here you go.
> Sorry for the small size of some of these pics, they've been cropped from re-sized originals, and the resolution would suffer if enlarged.



Small is good...makes it harder !

Slab sides, mid/shoulder mounted wing....Halifax ?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

Not a Halifax.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2010)

Short Sunderland?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

Not a Sunderland.
First clue, this particular airframe served with the RAF.


----------



## dennis420b (Jun 28, 2010)

For lack of a better guess, Liberator?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

Not a Liberator. But it has more than one crew member.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2010)

One or two engines?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

Two engines.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2010)

Armstrong Whitworth Whitley?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

Not a Whitley. It's not a British-built aircraft.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 28, 2010)

PBY?


----------



## Smoke (Jun 28, 2010)

Lockheed Hudson or Douglas Havoc/Boston?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Ventura? or Hudson?

Sorry a bit sick, didn't see smokes post.

b-26 OR B-25


----------



## jamierd (Jun 29, 2010)

B25 mitchell


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep, Harrison and Jamie got it. It's a B25C Mitchell II. This is the one which becam known, in the UK, as Grumpy. The pics were taken circa 1988, just after it arrived at Duxford, UK, before being painted in RAF colours. The aircraft is rare in that it was actually one of a batch to serve with the RAF, although most of the war it was in Canada as a training aircraft. Got the serial and details somewhere!
It is now back in the USA, having been exported at the end of August last year. Pics show the full image of the previously posted area, and what she looked like before being painted.
Harrison got it first, so post a pic H - one of your own. Actually, I'll leave the decision to gary, as Harrison had a stab at four aircraft! Perhaps jamie should post?
And BTW H, you're building a B26, so you should see that it doesn't have a slab-sided fuselage!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice one.

Rules say the first to identify posts a new one. Over to you H


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry guys will have a photo in a few was out all day.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Should be a fairly easy one....not a great photo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2010)

Harrison, I'm just guessing here but it looks to me like a Douglas SBD-5 Dauntless.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Nope 

The first hint (And the giveaway I bet) is it has a bomb bay...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2010)

Curtiss SB2C Helldiver


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2010)

hehe nope.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2010)

Check again:


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Bingo


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 29, 2010)

Avenger?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2010)

You caught me editing my post.  Give me a few minutes and I'll have something up.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2010)

No Helldiver was right.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's the bigger photo..


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2010)

They don't call it 'The Beast' for nothing! It's sure a big beastie thing!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 29, 2010)

AT-6 ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2010)

Tbolt, you got it!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Bam!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's a tough one so I'll give you a clue:
Not the prototype, but one of only 6 production aircraft built.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2010)

Darn! I know what it is, but I'm never good with the US numbering system!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 29, 2010)

You're right about the U.S. part Terry. Army Air Force that is


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Another hint? Pweaseeee I have no clue...


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 29, 2010)

The prototype was made up of various bits of other existing aircraft.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2010)

P-75?


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 29, 2010)

Bingo! A very strange aircraft in numerous ways!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Weird one! Will have pictures in a few. I saw it in a book "Worlds Worst Aircraft"


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Errrrr the computer I use to edit isn't available so someone else can go!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 29, 2010)

This one Should be easier


----------



## dennis420b (Jun 29, 2010)

A-17?


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 29, 2010)

That's it ! At the Air Force Museum in Dayton


----------



## dennis420b (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful pic. And a great display. But I still have no original pics of my own, so I will pass, if that is alright with everyone.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll post one more before bed


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

Boeing thingamabob airliner thingy.Hmm. No it's not, thet had rectangular windows.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 30, 2010)

No, not a Boeing. Here's a clue: It has 2 engines


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

Beech 18.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 30, 2010)

You've got it Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Glenn. The Boeing I was thinking of was twin engined also, the smallish thing.
Anyway, here's another small shot.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 30, 2010)

P-36 or Hawk 75


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeez! That was quick! It's a Hawk, at Duxford, in French markings.
I knew someone would get it, but I expected to see P47, P40 etc first!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 30, 2010)

I've made the Hobbycraft kit twice. That downward bulge at the wheel well is very distinctive. Give me a few minutes to come up with another one.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 30, 2010)

How about this wheel?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

What a pretty wheel!
Hmm, trying to figure out if it's a nosewheel or tail wheel. Guessing by the 'spokes', it's larger than a tailwheel. So, that suggests the nose is relatively low, on a larger aircraft, and the style and angle make me think heavy, so I'm going to guess at a B24 Liberator.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 30, 2010)

Very good Terry! B-24D The Strawberry B!tch in Dayton


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

OK, give me a few minutes to find something.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

This one shouldn't be too difficult, as there are clues in the picture.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 30, 2010)

You might have me stumped here Terry. It looks vaguely familiar though. White tells me Navy. Too big for Corsair tail wheel well. Maybe a Ventura but that's not right, the leg would be offset. How about a clue?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

It's airworthy and in the UK !


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 30, 2010)

Catalina. I was thinking looking up before rather than sideways.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 30, 2010)

Definately a Cat


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

Yep, it sure is. One of the clues were the anti-slip strips on the gear jacks. Here's a pic showing the whole area, slightly different angle, and one of the full machine.
Away you go Glenn.


----------



## dennis420b (Jun 30, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 30, 2010)

Try this one


----------



## Geedee (Jun 30, 2010)

Douglas B18 Bolo.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 30, 2010)

About time someone took it away from Terry and me! Looks like you've been to Dayton Gary


----------



## Geedee (Jun 30, 2010)

indeedy !

I'm back in an hour with a real doozy !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

That sounds ominous!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 30, 2010)

Doesn't it though....


----------



## Geedee (Jun 30, 2010)

OK chaps....try this


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 30, 2010)

NO CLUE.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 30, 2010)

It's a plane!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

Avenger flaps?


----------



## ccheese (Jun 30, 2010)

PB4Y-2 Privateer.....

Charles


----------



## Geedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Definately a plane

Its not an Avenger or a Privateer.

Prop powered with more than one engine


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 1, 2010)

Tough one Gary. Doesn't look even vaguely familiar to me.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 1, 2010)

What part of the plane is it?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 1, 2010)

You are looking at an undercarriage door....and yes, the picture is the the right way up

Another clue is it has a nose wheel, not a tail wheel


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 1, 2010)

I spent over an hour looking at walk-arounds on the net at the nose gear of every multi-engined prop plane I could find and still came up empty.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2010)

A pure guess, based on the stars visible on the inside of the door. Maybe the personal transport of a General, so I'll try Lockheed Constellation.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 1, 2010)

An R7V [Super Connie]...

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2010)

That's probably the one Charles - I'm not much good at the numbering system for US aircraft. Connie or Super Connie, that's what I'm plumping for.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 1, 2010)

The picture is main undercarriage doors

Its not a Connie

Its not an American design


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2010)

Too 'flat' for something like a Shackleton. Airspeed Ambassador?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Not an Ambassador....or a Shak

I'm out for a few hours but will be back on line later.

Final clue for today....just to keep you stewing.....its not flying with original engines


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2010)

That Ilyushin thingy which looks like a Dakota with a nosewheel ?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Its not a


> Ilyushin thingy which looks like a Dakota with a nosewheel ?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2010)

Right! I've just ruptured myself picking up 'The Encyclopedia of World Aircraft', I've got a pin ready to stick in pages, so I'll be back with an answer around February.....!!
It's multi-engined, has a tricycle undercart, isn't American, and we now know what the inside of the main gear doors look like! That narrows it down to a couple of thousand types! 
I haven't a bl**dy clue!!!!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Dont forget the engines !


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2010)

Oops! How silly of me to forget!
It isn't American, it's tricycle undercart, got pretty stars on the inside of the main gear doors, and it's multi-engined, but not the engines it started out with.
And I still haven't a bl**dy clue!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm with you Terry!! Spent hours looking and came up with nothing


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2010)

Maybe it's a B One R D (B1RD) !!!


----------



## Smoke (Jul 1, 2010)

Blackburn Beverly or a Bloch MB.200?

Or..

A Henschel Hs 129?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2010)

Beverley had fixed undercart, didn't have a change of engine type, and there aren't any left flying. I don't think it's a Bloch or Henschel, gives the impression of something larger.
EDIT: Or smaller! Meteor.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 1, 2010)

I still think it's an Hs 129...

I had the engine change, int's multi-engine, it's non American, and it has wings that match the picture.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 1, 2010)

Bloch MB.200 and Henschel Hs 129 are both tail draggers, so no nose wheel.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2010)

And the pic only shows the main gear door.
Change of engine type...Hmm! Meteor, Comet, Bucanneer come to mind. the shape of the hinge line on the door doesn't look like a Buc, and I think it's too 'light' for the Comet, so I'll stick with Meteor for now.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 1, 2010)

Prop powered Terry. No jets. 

Its a nosed wheeled propeller driven non American mulit-engined aircraft. Got to be post war. I can't think of any prop driven tricycle gear plane before the end of the war that wasn't American built except maybe some German makes that if in existence at all are defiantly not flying today.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 1, 2010)

Who said it had to be flying?

Also, are post war aircraft allowed?


Anyway, new try, Vickers VC.1 Viking?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 1, 2010)

Geedee said:


> Not an Ambassador....or a Shak
> 
> I'm out for a few hours but will be back on line later.
> 
> Final clue for today....just to keep you stewing.....its not flying with original engines



This certainly implies that it is flying with other engines.

Also in post #1 Gary spelled out the rules. Didn't say anything about era, just that the picture you post is one that you took yourself.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 2, 2010)

Its none of the above...allthough glenn is almost on the right lines .....

I hate to see you guys squirm, so heres bit more.....

Crew = 3 plus 

Operational on 'both sides' during the War 

This is the airworthy one out of four survivors.

Its big

and heres a bigger crop


----------



## Smoke (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay, I'm probably wrong but, Blohm Voss BV 222?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 2, 2010)

Its not a BV222.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 2, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Okay, I'm probably wrong but, Blohm Voss BV 222?



Smoke.... a B&V Bv 222 is a seaplane !!

GeeDee: How about a B-29 ???

Charles


----------



## Geedee (Jul 2, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Smoke.... a B&V Bv 222 is a seaplane !!
> 
> GeeDee: How about a B-29 ???
> 
> Charles



Sorry Charles, its not an American design. However, a number of very early ones where flown with Wright Cyclones. 

But not this particular one, its powered by something else !. With its current engines, it has taken two World Records for time to height in its class.

During the war, one made a forced landing in neutral Sweden, was impounded and paid for, and remained in Swedish service until the early fifties


----------



## ccheese (Jul 2, 2010)

How about a Do 24 ATT ??

Charles


----------



## Geedee (Jul 2, 2010)

Crickey, you guys have sweated blood trying to figure this one out.

Well done Charles. 

It is the Dornier DO24 ATT. Took these pics at Oshkosh back in 2005 and have to say, its a very impressive, very big bird up close (doesnt look too bad in the air either.) 

Your turn sir, with one of you shots for us to ponder over


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 2, 2010)

I looked at a picture of that one too, but I didn't think it had landing gear!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2010)

Got me stumped! Probably German, Russian or British, having landed in Sweden, and been used by 'both sides', presumably captured example(s). It's the tricycle undecart and the fact one is still flying...and not American...that really b*gg*rs things!
Is it perhaps a Russian copy of a US type?
EDIT: crossed posts! I hadn't relaised ther Dornier was amphibiou either!! Good work Charles. And it looks bl**dy nice with those engines!!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 2, 2010)

OK lads, have at it...

Charles


----------



## Geedee (Jul 2, 2010)

ccheese said:


> OK lads, have at it...
> 
> Charles



F117 Stealth ?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2010)

B117 Nighthawk.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 2, 2010)

Geedee said:


> F117 Stealth ?



You got it. Nose gear door.... Took this at the Reading Airshow of 2009

Charles


----------



## Geedee (Jul 2, 2010)

And the drivers got his thumbs up as well !

This one is a taiildragger


----------



## ccheese (Jul 2, 2010)

Is that one pic or two [one over the other] ? It looks like part of the carrier arresting gear....

Perhaps a TBF ??

Charles


----------



## Geedee (Jul 2, 2010)

Not a TBF.

Dont think any actually landed on Carriers, but I think some did approaches for a bit of fun !

Its one 'plane, not a two part pic


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2010)

A rudderless DC3/C47 ?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 2, 2010)

P-47?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree with Terry DC-3


----------



## Geedee (Jul 3, 2010)

Well done Terry

Taken at Basler ...during Oshkosh 2004. Was in the 'bone yard' of Daks awaiting rebuild to turboprop power.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2010)

Good to know it'll be airborne again, especially as it's a military C47, even though pistons give way to turbo props.
Another small one, but shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 3, 2010)

It's a pitot tube ! Probably a F/A-18...

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 3, 2010)

A-4 Skyhawk?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 3, 2010)

I think its a Tornado ?


Edit. nope, on second thoughts that pitot is right where the in flight refuelling probe normaly sits.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 3, 2010)

MiG-21


----------



## Smoke (Jul 3, 2010)

English Electric Lightning?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2010)

Glenn's got it with MiG 21. This is the ex- Hungarian MiG at Duxford.
Take it away Glenn !


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 3, 2010)

This one should be interesting


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 3, 2010)

Of course Glenn its a whojamawhatit.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 3, 2010)

Close Harrison, Close!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2010)

Yikes, it's an Alien!! Oh,hang on! Phew, it's only the ar*e end of an aircraft!
Haven't a bl**dy clue! Can't say I've ever seen a cluster of nav / tail lights like that before.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 3, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Close Harrison, Close!



Thought I was right...

I was almost sure...


----------



## Smoke (Jul 3, 2010)

OV-1 Mohawk, E-2 Hawkeye or C-2 Greyhound?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 3, 2010)

Not a OV-1 Mohawk, E-2 Hawkeye or C-2 Greyhound, but Terry is right about it being the "ar*e end of an aircraft"


----------



## rochie (Jul 4, 2010)

A-10 Thunderbolt II


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 4, 2010)

You guessed it Karl! The A-10 at the Air Force Museum. Take it away!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 4, 2010)

Objection...my answer needs to be reviewed....


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 4, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Objection...my answer needs to be reviewed....



Objection overruled. 'whojamawhatit' had never been ofecially linked to the A-10 Thunderbolt II


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 4, 2010)

Dam...what plane am I thinking of then....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2010)

You're thinking of the FG78B1A 'Skunkrat' Harrison, often called a 'whatsitmajigg'.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 4, 2010)

Dam your right... my bad Glenn for the inconvenience


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 4, 2010)

Airframes said:


> You're thinking of the FG78B1A 'Skunkrat' Harrison, often called a 'whatsitmajigg'.


----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2010)

ok here we are


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2010)

Vulcan B2.


----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2010)

yup didnt think it would take you long !
from Duxford you know the one you never noticed on the day


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah. Still puzzles me how I could miss two million square feet of bomber looming over my head!!
I'll be back in a short while with a suitable pic - got to nip out.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2010)

Here you go. This one shouldn't take long to get.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 5, 2010)

There's that pitot tube again......

F-86 ??

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2010)

Not a F86 Charles, but the pitot tube is a good clue !


----------



## Geedee (Jul 5, 2010)

Convinced its a 'cold war' jet!....no,hang on mo'....now looks lke a chopper to me (only quite why the guy in the front would want a cooling fan on the inside of the screen when theres a bladdy great big one above him !!!

shot in the dark....Mi24 Hind ?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2010)

Told you it wouldn't take long! It is indeed the fearsome 'Hind', this somewhat worn example once again at Duxford.
And now for another brain-boiler from Gary !


----------



## Geedee (Jul 5, 2010)

First thoughts where a Swift...followed by a Gnat, then I couldn;t figure out why the instrument panel didnt have a glare shield. Good one Terry.

Me ?....provide a brain boiler ?...errrrr, crickey, thats a challenge then....

Ok, with my devious head on.....heres a different one. and yup, I know...allways with a picture of a very small part !....makes it harder dontchya know


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2010)

What the.....!!?? 
Twelve individual exhaust stacks? Could it be a 24 cylinder engine, or just twin ports per cylinder? Hmm.
A shot in the dark - just a guess it isn't fitted with the full exhaust system here, I'm going for an Allison engine, and a P39 ?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 5, 2010)

Its not an Allison, or a P39.

Its a post war tail dragger


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2010)

Me brain's already boiling !!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 5, 2010)

Its the church organ at Winchester Cathedral.


----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2010)

a westland wyvern engine ?
hey Dogsbody i like the pic of the hind with that good looking bloke stood in front !!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 5, 2010)

It's a Griffin motor by RR.(at least that's what I think it is cause I've seen them on the European Tractor Pulling Vids) As to the aircraft I'm stumped.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks like a Curtis Conquerer engine. P-9 ?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2010)

Griffon did cross my mind. In which case, with the exhausts like that, they'd go into the main collector, and it could be a Shackleton AEW 2 ?
Karl, I don't remember standing in front of the Hind and having my pic taken! (Cross my palm with silver, and i might post the pic you mean!)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 5, 2010)

There are a few tractors in this video that have the dual exhaust port Griffons. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0NT15P_S8U_


----------



## Smoke (Jul 5, 2010)

Avro Shackleton or Supermarine Seagull?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 6, 2010)

rochie said:


> a westland wyvern engine ?
> hey Dogsbody i like the pic of the hind with that good looking bloke stood in front !!!!!



It is indeed a Westland Wyvern. I'm at work at the moment so will post the piccie later this evening with details


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2010)

Darn! I always think turbo engine with the Wyvern - forgot about the other version with the big mill! Nice one Karl.


----------



## rochie (Jul 6, 2010)

hey hey i was right !!!!!
here's mine then


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2010)

Westland Wessex exhausts.


----------



## rochie (Jul 6, 2010)

yep from duxford again
i'm gonna have to try harder i think !!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 6, 2010)

hawker sea fury?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2010)

It was the shadow of the wheel whizzing past the cabin which was the giveaway!!!
I'll be back in a short while with something - if I can find something which aint p*ss easy !!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2010)

Here you go then, another small pic of a small area.


----------



## rochie (Jul 6, 2010)

i know what it is but i cant remember the bloody crates name aaaaarrrrrrrgggghhhhhh !


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2010)

No, it's not an aaarrrrrggghhh !!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 6, 2010)

That's a tough one Terry. There's something weird about the perspective. At first I thought it was the windscreen, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2010)

Keep on looking !


----------



## Geedee (Jul 6, 2010)

Its another from your helicopter collection isnt it !. Cant think what its called, but I'll get there


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2010)

Not a helicopter.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 6, 2010)

Okay, wild guess here...

F-86 Saber?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2010)

Not a Sabre. First clue, it's not an American design.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 6, 2010)

It's Russian.... MiG-15 ?? ?

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2010)

Not a MiG 15 Charles. Second clue, it's from a similar era, the 1950's.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 6, 2010)

Dassault MD.450, Sea Vixen, Canberra ?


----------



## rochie (Jul 7, 2010)

hawker sea hawk, is it the vent just below the windscreen ?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 7, 2010)

Yak-27, Gloster Javelin, EE Lightning or Supermarine Scimitar?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2010)

None of the multi-choice options, but Karl gets it with Hawker Seahawk. Here it is at Newark Air Museum.
Take it away Karl.


----------



## rochie (Jul 8, 2010)

pure fluke i got that one as i was looking at the picture of the one at Duxford i had taken and recognised the vent !!!!
here's mine


----------



## Geedee (Jul 8, 2010)

Elevator bigger than the tailplane...hmmmmm....Swordfish ?

If I'm right, post up another one as I'm at work at the mo' and away tonight going upto Duxford for the Flying Legends this weekend and I wont be online. I will be back on line on Monday with a Legends thread with hopefully some interesting piccies....who said ME 262 ??????


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2010)

I think it's the Swordfish too.
Have a great time at DX Glenn, looking forward to your pics as usual. Me262 !!!!! Oh my oh my, why aren't I there?!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 8, 2010)

Yea Swordfish. I'll even say its the one at the Imperial War Museum next to the Sunderland.


----------



## rochie (Jul 8, 2010)

you are all right it is Duxford's Swordfish, i'm at work as well so anybody jump in with the next one


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 8, 2010)

Okay try this


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2010)

Trim controls and undercarriage lever on a B25 Mitchell.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 8, 2010)

Shhhhhhh! You got it.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok, here's a 'quicky' - I need to sort out some more pics. Pity 98% of mine are on transparency!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 8, 2010)

Percival Provost ?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2010)

Not a Percival Provost, or a Percival / BAC Jet Provost.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 8, 2010)

P-80


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 8, 2010)

Folland Gnat


----------



## Smoke (Jul 8, 2010)

F-104 Starfighter?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2010)

Not a P80 or F104, but it is the beautiful little Gnat, better known for it's displays with the Yellow Jacks, who became the world famous Red Arrows, flying these trainers before the current Hawk.
Well done Glenn.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 8, 2010)

Next Up:


----------



## Waynos (Jul 8, 2010)

FW190?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2010)

Yep, I reckon so.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 8, 2010)

Thought someone would say that. No.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2010)

Hmm. Just noticed, what appears to be the yoke from the gear leg is on the inside, like the P51, with the oleo above it, so can't be a FW190. I'm guessing Japanese, but I don't know enough about Japanese aircraft to tell what's what!
But then, the design looks too 'smooth', so it's maybe American, possibly from the Brewster or Curtiss stables. Still don't bl**dy know though!
A guess - Helldiver?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 8, 2010)

Not a Helldiver or any Curtiss built aircraft.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks like a hand held shower head to me from AN-2? 
Didn't they have showers?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 8, 2010)

not an AN-2


----------



## Smoke (Jul 8, 2010)

Wild guess...

P-51 or P-39?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

No, try again


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't even know what I'm looking at...


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

Landing gear


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

Ohh I had to blink


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmmm I'm lost...a clue?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

I have to be careful about clues with this one or it will be a giveaway. Ok its a WWII era fighter, but that's about all I can say


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh alright...good enough for meeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

Hurricane ?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

Negative


----------



## Smoke (Jul 9, 2010)

FW-190.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

Waynos already tried that one. No not a 190


----------



## Smoke (Jul 9, 2010)

Hellcat, Hawker Typhoon or Hawker Tempest?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

No on all accounts.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 9, 2010)

...P-47?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2010)

Definitely not a P47, the door is too rounded. It looks familiar, but I just can't place it.
BTW, I think Gary's original idea is to name one aircraft at each attempt, rather than a choice of three.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok Terry I will only reply to one aircraft answers. Your right though, definitely not a Thunderbolt.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 9, 2010)

Long shot....La-5?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

No not a La-5


----------



## Smoke (Jul 9, 2010)

Fock-Wulf TA 152.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

Nope. Not a Focke-Wulf of any type. 
And congratulations Smoke on your 100th post!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 9, 2010)

Bell P-39 ??

Charles


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

No not an Aircobra or a Kingcobra. Its a tail dragger


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 9, 2010)

Me-109


----------



## magnu (Jul 9, 2010)

Macchi MC 200


----------



## rochie (Jul 9, 2010)

Ki -84 ?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

Lewis takes it with the Macchi MC 200


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 9, 2010)

Oooops.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2010)

Knew it was familiar - I've just been looking at an article on the darned thing - Doh !!
Well done Lewis.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

That was the only part of the airplane I could post. Anything with that camo would have been a dead give away


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2010)

Sure would! I kept looking at the tyre and the oleo arrangement, thinking "I've seen that style somewhere recently". And the bl**dy magazine with the article was only three feet away from my desk!!!


----------



## magnu (Jul 10, 2010)

As I am at work at the mo I don't have access to any of my aircraft pics so if someone else wants a go feel free, if not I'll post one tonight when I get home


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2010)

Don't mind waiting Lewis.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 10, 2010)

Is it the Emperor ??


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 10, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Sure would! I kept looking at the tyre and the oleo arrangement, thinking "I've seen that style somewhere recently". And the bl**dy magazine with the article was only three feet away from my desk!!!



Isn't that the way it always is Terry. You never find something until you don't need it anymore. I think that's Murphy's second law, right between "Anything that can go wrong will go wrong" and "Nothing is foolproof for a sufficiently talented fool"


----------



## magnu (Jul 10, 2010)

Here you go folks


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2010)

Observation blister window on the side of a Sea King.


----------



## magnu (Jul 10, 2010)

Well done that man.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2010)

Let's hope this works - I've been having trouble getting things to work on the forum today!
Ah, it seems to have uploaded. Should be a fairly easy one I reckon.


----------



## magnu (Jul 10, 2010)

A10 Thunderbolt II


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2010)

Rhought you'd get it straight away ! Here it is.


----------



## magnu (Jul 11, 2010)

I would have felt very dense if I hadn't got it as soon as I saw it.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2010)

Sea King fuselage roundel, with a rotor blade tip obscuring it? !!


----------



## magnu (Jul 11, 2010)

Rats! I knew leaving the trailing edge of the rotor blade in was a mistake


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2010)

Without it, it could have been anything! But, the small amount of paint colour outside the roundel, and your location, was a bit of a clue!
I'll be back shortly with something.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2010)

OK, try this one.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2010)

Hampden Tire...that was completely random.


----------



## magnu (Jul 11, 2010)

He111


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 11, 2010)

A wild shot: Avro Lancaster wheel.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2010)

Not a Hampden - I only know of some ssections of one of those left in existance. Not a Lanc wheel Maria, but I can see how you thought so.
Lewis is close enough. Its a Spanish, CASA-built Heinkel III (2-1111?).
Here's two pics, as the original is just a small area.


----------



## magnu (Jul 12, 2010)

I thought it might have been the one from Duxford . It looks like they've made some good progress on it scince I last saw it sitting outside in quite a sorry state. 
Unfortunately I lost all my aircraft pics in a power surge that fried my HD. so I will have to let someone else have a go.
Hopefully it won't be quite the monsoon conditions we had last year at Culdrose air day so I will be able to get some more then.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2010)

She's been moved yet again !. She is now gathering dust....sorry....residing in the same hangar as the Hastings, so hopefully we may yet some work completed on her.

If no-one objects, I'll offer this one up. Its the full pccie, not a crop, so I will post a few other shots of the target when ID'd


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 12, 2010)

Beechcraft Super 18


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2010)

Either that or an Aerocommander? Trying to compensate for the distortion of the reflection - the shape of the cockpit window frame is throwing me a bit.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 12, 2010)

Windscreen looks like a beech, but you can see the nose gear door, so that makes it a Super 18


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2010)

It is a Super 18 !.

Crickey, that didn't take long at all !!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 12, 2010)

I was starting to have second thoughts about my answer after thinking about Terry's post. Back in a few with a new pic.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 12, 2010)

Here it is


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2010)

Beaut pic of the Beech Gary. Always liked those, and the original tail dragger.
This tail wheel has me flumoxed a bit. The wheel itself looks German, so I was going to say Bucker, but that looks like a door above it. Have to think about this one!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 13, 2010)

Terry, your both right and wrong. It’s not a Bucker. It is a German wheel. That is not a door above it.


----------



## Waynos (Jul 13, 2010)

Me 163? Minus fairing.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 13, 2010)

That’s it! The Me 163 at the Air Force Museum. Take it away!


----------



## Waynos (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks. I'm a bit surprised to get a go with you lot around, so I hope this is acceptable;


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2010)

Perfectly acceptable !

I'll have a stab at a Auster AOP 4 ?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2010)

Heck! Well, it's relatively modern, just going off the red 'tie down' stencil, although with all that 'bracketry' around, I can't figure where a tie down would go! Another one I'll have to think about! (Just got the Me163, but too late!)
Edit: Sussed it, I think. It is an Auster, but the AOP 9.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 13, 2010)

Some sort of light Liaison aircraft, but not American ????????????


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2010)

Yep, The Auster AOP 9 was the last in the line of Air Observation Post Austers, operated by the (British) Army Air Corps, and was a 'spotter' and light communications aircraft.
It derived from the earlier AOP6, which in turn was a militarised version of earlier aircraft, built by British Taylorcraft Auster, under licence from Taylorcraft of the USA. Beagle Aircraft carried on civilian production, with 'Austers' being known as Beagle Terriers, and the civilian version of the AOP 9 becoming the Husky.


----------



## Waynos (Jul 13, 2010)

Airframes got it! It is indeed the Auster AOP 9, unlucky geedee, so close!

Here's the full piccie, from Waddington last week.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2010)

I remember one of these scaring the cr*p out of bystanders when it started up. They used a Coffman starter, which makes quite a bang in such a lightweight airframe.
Back in a bit with something suitable.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2010)

OK, try this one. Shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 13, 2010)

DH Chipmunk maybe? Without the spinner maybe? (You can tell I'm confident of my answer)


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2010)

Not a Chipmunk, but I can see why you thought so.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 13, 2010)

Ryan ST?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 13, 2010)

De Havilland Tiger Moth?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2010)

Not a Ryan or a Tiger Moth. Need a clue yet?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2010)

It's not British !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2010)

Just taking a stab in the dark cause it doesn't look quite rite, PT-19.


----------



## looney (Jul 14, 2010)

FW-189?


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 14, 2010)

Stampe SV.4


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2010)

Not a PT-19 or FW-189.
Herman has it with the lovely Stampe SV4, in this case the SV4C, a Belgian biplane very similar to, and often confused with, the DH Tiger Moth. The SV has ailerons on all wings, and a large rudder, and is a beaut to fly (although I had a tendancy to over-compensate with rudder!).
Here is a British registered example at Duxford.
Your shot Hermann.


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 14, 2010)

Just working on it, will post very soon


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 14, 2010)

Here you go guys, good luck!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2010)

Hmm. A side-opening canopy by the look of it. Too curved for a Bf109/Buchon, not the right shape for a late MiG 21.
This could take some time !


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 14, 2010)

Wrong I'll post a clue later if not guessed,.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2010)

Not a canopy or hatch - Hmmmm !!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2010)

That looks like a warning triangle on that frame, so a bit of a stab, as the rivet line doesn't really fit what I'm thinking. Harrier T2 (or whatever the current equivalent 2 seat traiing version is).


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 14, 2010)

Closer but not a trainer


----------



## Geedee (Jul 14, 2010)

Ohh...I know...I know....its a square with a red cross in the middle !. Stuck at work and restrictions wont let me see the piccie !....grrrrrrr


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 14, 2010)

It was a one-off version of a particular plane.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2010)

P1157 ?


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 14, 2010)

The net is closing, getting closer


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2010)

Darne ! I was never good with prototype / test numbers ! It's the Hawker P something or other ( I think), before Kestrel and Harrier, or was the one I'm thinking of Kestrel ?


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 14, 2010)

Not the Kestrel


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2010)

P1127 ?


----------



## Waynos (Jul 14, 2010)

is it the Prone Pilot Meteor?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2010)

I thought Meteor, but it appears to have a side-opening canopy. You could be right though.


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 14, 2010)

No fully correct answer so far.

Clue- it's British


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 14, 2010)

Is it one of the Meteor's Martin-Baker uses to test ejection seats with?


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 14, 2010)

Not a Meteor


----------



## Geedee (Jul 14, 2010)

Probably wrong but I'll throw into the arena....BAE Hawk 200 prototype.


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 14, 2010)

Not Hawk 200, this one airframe was made as a company demonstrator for a proposed retrieval system.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm scratching my head now! That canopy/windscreen frame has a late 1950s look about it, and what appears to be either an ejection set or explosive canopy jettison warning triangle. I was going to suggest the Martin-Baker seat test Meteor, but retrieval system has me beat!
No doubt I'll kick myself when someone gets it !


----------



## Smoke (Jul 14, 2010)

Fairey Firefly?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2010)

There was only one of this particular aircraft built, as a test-bed, Smoke.
A stab in the dark, although those rivets don't match up - the Jaguar fly by wire canard test thingy!?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 14, 2010)

Boulton Paul P.111?


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 15, 2010)

No

Shall I reveal what it is?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 15, 2010)

Not yet!

How about the British Aerospace EAP?


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 15, 2010)

No not that


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2010)

Not EAP, there were two and a half of those!
I'm sure I'll kick myself when I see it, but I'm totally stumped at the moment - brain has frazzled!


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 15, 2010)

Shall I reveal?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2010)

Might as well.


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 15, 2010)

Here you go guys it's a Harrier Mk52 which was a one-off for the Skyhook system suggested for use on non aircraft carriers. aircraft is at Brooklands museum in Weybridge.

Grinning idiot in cockpit is me.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2010)

B*gg*r ! Knew that canopy frame was familiar! I would never have got it though - I'd exhausted my Harrier options.
Nice one! Your turn again mate.


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's the next one guys.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2010)

Hmm. Another tough one. I'm guessing tail wheel rather than nose wheel, judging by the shape and size of the yoke, and looks British. Hmm, now what can it be. I thought Mosquito at first, but the proportions are wrong, and the yoke the wrong shape. B*gg*r, another brain-burner !!!


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 15, 2010)

Not a Mosquito


----------



## Smoke (Jul 15, 2010)

Beaufighter?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 15, 2010)

Beaufighter yoke had a round section not flat. It looks a lot like the same style as the MC 200 main gear yoke so thats my answer. Macchi MC 200


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 16, 2010)

Not Beaufighter or Macchi

Clue it's Post WWII


----------



## magnu (Jul 16, 2010)

Hawker Sea Fury ?


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 16, 2010)

Not a Sea Fury.

Clue; it's a nosewheel


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 16, 2010)

Meteor?


----------



## rochie (Jul 16, 2010)

at first glance i thought Vampire, but isn't there a door covering the strut ?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 16, 2010)

Mig-15?


----------



## Waynos (Jul 16, 2010)

It might be the Hawker Sea Hawk?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2010)

I was about to offer Sea Hawk, but the profile depth of the tyre seems high for the little 'Hawk. _Another_ one I'll have to think about !


----------



## Geedee (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks kinda 'spindly' to withstand fast landings so I'm going to go with a chopper of some sort...Dragonfly ?


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 16, 2010)

No correct answer so far


----------



## Geedee (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok....is it a jet ?


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes Geedee it's a jet


----------



## Smoke (Jul 16, 2010)

Mig 17?


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 16, 2010)

No

Clue; It's British


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2010)

Gloster Whittle ?


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 16, 2010)

No


----------



## Geedee (Jul 16, 2010)

Single seater, single engine ?


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 16, 2010)

Single engine

Twin seats


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 16, 2010)

Hawk AJT?


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 16, 2010)

No

Clue; some were sold overseas with a dofferent name


----------



## Geedee (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm thinking Jet provost. (The Indian Air Force had something similar called the krajuk / krakuj or something on those lines, cant remember which, and after what I'm drinking tonight...couldnt spell it anyway !!! !!!)


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 16, 2010)

Strikemaster?


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 16, 2010)

Geedee got it right


----------



## Geedee (Jul 16, 2010)

That was a good one ! . Taken at Newark if I'm not mistaken ? ...where you there for cockpitfest ?.

I'm off for a refilll then its time t get devious !!!!


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 16, 2010)

Geedee said:


> That was a good one ! . Taken at Newark if I'm not mistaken ? ...where you there for cockpitfest ?.
> 
> I'm off for a refilll then its time t get devious !!!!



No I didn't go to cockpitfest. But will look out for it next year, I have been recently unemployed but will be working again from September.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 16, 2010)

herman1rg said:


> No I didn't go to cockpitfest. But will look out for it next yea,.



Its a grand day out, and thats some good news for you as well !.

Rightyho...in my addled state....heres my latest offering.


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 16, 2010)

P-80 Shooting Star?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 16, 2010)

Its not a shooting star.


----------



## Waynos (Jul 16, 2010)

Dakota?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2010)

Certainly similar ro a Dak wing root. Pass the beer Gary....


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 16, 2010)

The stiffener is outboard of the engine on the Dakota so I don't think that's it


----------



## Geedee (Jul 17, 2010)

It not a Dakota....hic !


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2010)

T6/Texan/Harvard.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 17, 2010)

Not a NAA product

Its a twin


----------



## Waynos (Jul 17, 2010)

Could it be.....an Il-14?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 17, 2010)

Waynos said:


> Could it be.....an Il-14?



I like your thinking, but I'm afraid not.


----------



## Waynos (Jul 17, 2010)

will there be hints on Sunday?


----------



## ccheese (Jul 17, 2010)

Don't think it's US made, if so, it's early. Those exposed rivets would cause some drag.

SNB/C-45 ????

Charles


----------



## Geedee (Jul 18, 2010)

Waynos said:


> will there be hints on Sunday?



Absolutely !.

Its not a SNB / C45

Its a tail dragger, its a twin, its American, it has a nautical knickname


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2010)

The nautical nickname has thrown me a bit. I can only think of two possibilities at the moment. My first one is C46 Commando.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 18, 2010)

The nautical nickname throws me. "Neptune" comes to mind, but that's got a nose wheel.

I still think it's early US made.

Charles


----------



## Geedee (Jul 18, 2010)

Airframes said:


> The nautical nickname has thrown me a bit. I can only think of two possibilities at the moment. My first one is C46 Commando.



You got it dude !.

C46 Curtiss Coimmando, knickname 'The Whale' !.

Taken at the CAF Airsho in 2008


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 18, 2010)

Ah! it was the tail. Very tricky Gary!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow! More of an 'educated guess' really. I thought the chord was too narrow for the main wing, and went for the tailplane, then looked at the mass of the thing and plumped for the C46. I'd forgotten it was nicknamed 'Whale' !
Back in a bit with something.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2010)

Should be straightforward, but perhaps not as obvious as you might think.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 18, 2010)

Avro Vulcan?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2010)

That was nice Gary.


----------



## johnbr (Jul 19, 2010)

F 4


----------



## Smoke (Jul 19, 2010)

F-15.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 19, 2010)

English Electric Lightning


----------



## Geedee (Jul 19, 2010)

Unusual with the 'flat plate' across the top of the engine. I dont think its a single engined jobbie because the bodywork would follow the exhaust profile, so that makes me think its a side by side installation. Now why would there be a flat across the top unless the engines where mounted just uderneath the wing instead of in pods.

Ok, yup...errrrrr....Comet ?, no, that has a curvy profile...Victor, nope hang on a minute, I reckon its an Olympus from Concorde


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2010)

I thought the 'flat plate' might have made some guess at the F86 Sabre. But it is, in fact, the E.E. Lightning F1, so Glenn gets it.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 19, 2010)

Airframes said:


> I thought the 'flat plate' might have made some guess at the F86 Sabre. But it is, in fact, the E.E. Lightning F1, so Glenn gets it.



See...told you it wasnt Concorde !!!! 

Good spot Glenn


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2010)

I have to say, that was nicely done!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 19, 2010)

You guys are ether going to get this one right away, or its going to be here for a wile.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2010)

"for awhile" gets my vote.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 19, 2010)

Avro Vulcan?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 19, 2010)

Not a Vulcan


----------



## Smoke (Jul 19, 2010)

Handley Page Victor?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 19, 2010)

Not a Victor. I had to look that one up. I can see why you thought so. Nice curvy lines


----------



## Smoke (Jul 20, 2010)

Can we have a clue?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok. The type first entered service in 1961 and is still in service today.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 20, 2010)

Its a ******** ** !. Great angle by the way !


----------



## Smoke (Jul 20, 2010)

Breguet Atlantic?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 20, 2010)

No, You're thinking too big, but it does have two engines.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 20, 2010)

A-10 Thunderbolt II ??

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2010)

U2.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 20, 2010)

Not an A-10 or a U-2, but it is a jet.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 20, 2010)

T-38 talon?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 20, 2010)

T-38 Talon is correct!


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 20, 2010)

this is the best i can do at the moment... should be fairly easy.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 20, 2010)

McDonnell F-101 Voodoo?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2010)

Voodoo.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 20, 2010)

Whoodoo ?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't wish to seem picky, but Smoke has changed his post from Canadair to Voodoo. No probs, let him take it.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 20, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Don't wish to seem picky, but Smoke has changed his post from Canadair to Voodoo. No probs, let him take it.



You are correct. I did it before I saw anyone else's posts. I believe you were actually first in correctly identifying the aircraft.

It's yours Airframes!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2010)

No probs, you have it Smoke.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 20, 2010)

voodoo is correct...you got it smoke.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 20, 2010)

Okay. Thanks Airframes!

Since this one may be a hard one, I'll start it off with a clue.

It's a WWII era airplane.


----------



## Waynos (Jul 20, 2010)

Ah, but which bit of it, smokes?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 20, 2010)

It was introduced in 1941. It also served as a trainer post war.

Also, the part shown is the underside of the left wing.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2010)

P47.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 20, 2010)

Not a P-47.

It's not American.

[Edit] And another clue: it had/has a three-bladed propeller.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2010)

So if used as a trainer after WW2, probably British or Russian. Only one that comes to mind which fits the bill (if multi-engined), doesn't match what appears to be part of a flap, and that's DH Mosquito.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 21, 2010)

CAC 16 Wirraway ?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 21, 2010)

Not a Wirraway or a Mosquito.

It's single engined, it is part of a flap and it's not British or Russian.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 21, 2010)

Its a monoplane, its not American or English or Russian, it has a three bladed prop, and your piccie looks like it belongs to a low wing monplane of Germanic construction and colours

In for a penny...its a FW190 A8 U1...S-5 / S-8.

The 190 was introduced in Aug 1941. In late 44 / 45 the two seater trainer versions where introduced.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2010)

I was thinking FW190, but used as trainers_ after _the war? By whom? Certainly not Germany !


----------



## Smoke (Jul 21, 2010)

Not a 190.

It served (among other places) in Africa.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 21, 2010)

Not aware of a three bladed prop on a Storch, but I'll throw that in for the time being


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2010)

Messerschmitt 108 Taifun.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 21, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Messerschmitt 108 Taifun.



I thought Taufin but havent seen one with a three bladed prop ?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 21, 2010)

Not a Storch or a 108.

it's not German.


If no one guesses it by tonight I'll post a slightly expanded pic.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2010)

B*gger, the 108 has a two blade prop anyway. So, not German. That really only leaves Italian (doubtful) Canadian and Australian. Can't really be Japanese, for similar reasons to the Luftwaffe demise. Got me stumped so far.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 21, 2010)

Morane-Saulnier M.S.406 ?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 21, 2010)

Not a 406. It's not French.

It's got a gun coming out of the nose (like the 109.)


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 21, 2010)

Fiat G.55 ?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 21, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 21, 2010)

MÁVAG Héja?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 21, 2010)

P-39? I know not american but only plane introduced I know are that, Lancaster, and Mosquito...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 21, 2010)

LaGG 3


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 21, 2010)

Macchi C.202?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 21, 2010)

And the prize goes to...

herman1rg! It is indeed a Macchi C.202, taken at the National Air and Space Museum in Washington D.C.


It's all yours Herman.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2010)

Nicely done! That is a beautiful plane.


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 22, 2010)

It took quite some searching to find out what it was. 

I'll sort a pic and post it soon.


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 22, 2010)

I can't find one, can someone else post one up please?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow, that was a good one. Didn't know they did a two seater trainer version of that babe

Heres a quickie until Herman can get one up and running.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 22, 2010)

B-29?

By the way, I don't know if the 202s used for training were two-seaters or not. They may have just been advanced trainers for building flight time.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 22, 2010)

Smoke said:


> By the way, I don't know if the 202s used for training were two-seaters or not. They may have just been advanced trainers for building flight time.



No worries, it'll give me something to research !.

And sorry, its not B-29, allthough it is prop powered.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 22, 2010)

Commemorative Air Force's B-24 Liberator Ol' 927 ?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 22, 2010)

See....said it was a quickie .

Ol 927 it is. Take it away Glenn


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 22, 2010)

That wads a good one Gary! at first I thought it was a gondola on a blimp of airship, than I remembered the tail-gun position they put on Diamond Lil when they re-did her a few years ago.

Here's one with a lot shown, but there's little twist:


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2010)

Time to break out my US Army aircraft 1914-now


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2010)

That was a good one Gary, didn't even know what I was looking at !!
Glenn, methinks T6/AT6/Texan, but I'm having doubts.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 22, 2010)

Not an AT-6 or any type or form of a Texan/Harvard, but I knew I'd get that answer cause it sure looks looks one from that angle!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2010)

Can't remember the designation, but the Army version of the Dauntless?
If it's not that, I think I know what it is, but can't remember the bl**dy name !!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2010)

A-31/35 Vengence?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 22, 2010)

A-24 Banshee?


----------



## Waynos (Jul 22, 2010)

Northrop A-17?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 22, 2010)

It's an A-24, the air corps version of the Dauntless. Both Terry and Smoke got it but Terry was first.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2010)

Ah, so that's what it was called! I'll be back shortly with something.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2010)

Here you go.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm sure this isn't right, but my initial reaction is that it's an Ar 234?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 22, 2010)

B-25?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2010)

Not an Ar234 or B25.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 22, 2010)

P-61?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2010)

Handley Page Hampden


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2010)

Not a P61 or HP Hampden. Need a clue yet?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2010)

Martin 167 Maryland


----------



## Smoke (Jul 22, 2010)

Sure, give us a clue if Aaron doesn't get it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2010)

Martin 187 Baltimore


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2010)

Not a Maryland. The type first flew in 1946, entering military service in 1948.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Smoke (Jul 22, 2010)

F-84?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 22, 2010)

My eyes are sore from looking at airplane pictures on the Internet but I think I've got it!

Handley Page Hastings


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2010)

What am I looking at.....?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2010)

That wheel is a bit big for an F84. 
Glenn's got it, the Handley Page Hastings, a 'long range' military transport, showing it's Halifax lineage, used for troop transport and para dropping, later as a navigatonal and radar trainer, met etc.
Good going Glenn.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2010)

I had looked at the Hastings a wile back and discounted it because it looked like it had a short gear door in your pic (that's why I said B-25) but then I realized that it wasn't short, but blocked from view by the gear strut!

Next up, more landing gear. I think were stuck in a rut!


----------



## Smoke (Jul 23, 2010)

F7F Tigercat?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2010)

Not a Tigercat


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2010)

Tail dragger with a scoop - Twin Mustang?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2010)

That was fast Terry! P-82 Twin Mustang


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2010)

B*gg*r ! Now I've got to find something! Back soon !!
OK, try this one.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2010)

1950's jet fighter. At first I thought MiG 15 or17 but that's not right.


----------



## Waynos (Jul 23, 2010)

FMA IA58 Pucara I reckon.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 23, 2010)

Gloster Meteor?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2010)

Hell's teeth! Well done Waynos! It is the Pucara. I thought people might go for Sabre, Meteor etc.
Take it away!!


----------



## Waynos (Jul 23, 2010)

Cheers, I just remembered once being surprised to notice on a Pucara how close the gun ports were to the glass 

No idea if this is easy or not, guess I'm about to find out;


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2010)

I have _no_ idea what I'm looking at! With the image altered like that, I can't find a reference point !


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2010)

No Clue......... I know. It's a killer whale!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2010)

That's what i thought! Or a Giant Ray ! A stab in the dark, and only because of the colour - SR71 ?


----------



## Waynos (Jul 23, 2010)

Might be a bit early for clues, but I can say there is no image trickery or funny angles at play, just a crop from a pic I took of a plane on the ground. Oh, and no, it wasn't a crash scene


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2010)

Batmobile????


----------



## Waynos (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm glad my quest for the wierdness factor paid off, after the bafflement you buggers have given me 

Its really a much more mundane aircraft than you seem to be imagining. Maybe it helps if I say its not facing towards you, but away from you?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2010)

I think it's the soft-edged, uneven crop which is throwing us all !


----------



## Smoke (Jul 23, 2010)

C-130?


----------



## Waynos (Jul 24, 2010)

Not the C-130 but along the right lines. Think a little smaller, and not American

The crop I ended up with was the only one I tried that wasn't instantly recognisable, it is a _really_ distinctive and well known type. In constant use since 1960, in many different variations, at least one of which is a blatant copy made in another country.


----------



## jamierd (Jul 24, 2010)

transaal ?


----------



## Waynos (Jul 24, 2010)

Not that, but you are on the right landmass.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 24, 2010)

Antonov An-10/12?


----------



## Waynos (Jul 24, 2010)

Very warm, but you are still thinking too big.


That's GOT to do it, hope you see the hint in time smokes


----------



## Smoke (Jul 24, 2010)

Antonov An-26?


----------



## Grampa (Jul 24, 2010)

Antonov An-26?


----------



## Waynos (Jul 24, 2010)

You're both right, but smoke was first! It is an An-26 of the Czech air force that visited waddo in 2008


----------



## Smoke (Jul 24, 2010)

That's a nice plane. I especially like the aircraft silhouettes on the tail.

Anyway, here's another one, it shouldn't be to hard...


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 24, 2010)

TBF/TBM Avenger?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 24, 2010)

Darn, that was fast... 

It is a TMB Avenger, taken at an airshow in Colorado last year.

It's all yours T Bolt!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2010)

Dam Glenn, that was impressive!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2010)

It bl**dy was ! Nice going Glenn. Regarding the Antonov - no wonder I was stumped, I was looking at the blackness of the shadow in the tailgate!! You tricky so and so Waynos mate !


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 24, 2010)

It was early war navy intermediate blue with a black wing walk so there weren't that many possibilities. I just had to figure out which possibility did not have a wing fillet, and than which one of those had a slope to the wing that matched.

Next up:


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm not sure, but DC3/C47 ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 24, 2010)

PBY Catalina


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 24, 2010)

right era, wrong plane for both.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2010)

A-20?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 24, 2010)

Grumman Goose,.....


----------



## Smoke (Jul 24, 2010)

Beaufighter?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 24, 2010)

Not an A-20, Grumman Goose, or Beaufighter


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2010)

B29.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 24, 2010)

Not a Superfortress either. None of the guesses so far are even made by the same company


----------



## Smoke (Jul 24, 2010)

Douglas A-20/P-70?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 24, 2010)

David already tried A-20. Not a Douglas product, and another clue you guys should have gotten from the angle. It's a tail dragger.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 24, 2010)

This is a long shot but...

Mitsubishi Ki-30?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 24, 2010)

No, not a Ki-30, but you're the first one to get the number of engines right!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2010)

1 engine? Would never have guessed that one.


----------



## norab (Jul 25, 2010)

O - 47 ?


----------



## verner (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd say a P-35.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2010)

P-43


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 25, 2010)

Grumman Duck???


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 25, 2010)

P-35 is correct!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 25, 2010)

Nicely done verner


----------



## verner (Jul 26, 2010)

Someone else can go for it.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 26, 2010)

How about this one. Full windscreen, shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2010)

As it appears to be in a museum I guess it's American, so not likely to be an Avro Arrow, the only one I can match at the moment. Need to think about this one...again !


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 26, 2010)

Your guesses so far are correct Terry.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 26, 2010)

Navion?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 26, 2010)

Not a Navion


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2010)

Northrop Scorpion ?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 26, 2010)

I reckon its a jet. Been thinking about a Gnat but the fuselage looks too 'round'. I've seen that cockpit before and I think i've seen it at Newark outside a hangar. Its in blue and white colour scheme. Now I know you haven't been to Newark but I'll have a go any way and say T33 Shooting Star.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2010)

I think you're right Gary, the T33 (or P80) was going to be my other choice!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 26, 2010)

Not a T-33 or a P-80, or a Jet


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 26, 2010)

A-1 Skyraider?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 26, 2010)

Not a Skyraider


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 26, 2010)

F-82


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 26, 2010)

Not an F-82


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 26, 2010)

OK, E-2?


----------



## Waynos (Jul 26, 2010)

Is it the Bell X-1B? That has a canopy like that.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 26, 2010)

The Bell X-1B is correct! Rocket powered, not a Jet! I know I'm a tricky so-and-so


----------



## Waynos (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks, more cockpit area here, I'm off to bed now but will be back soon.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 26, 2010)

Ryan Pt-20


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2010)

Miles Magister / Hawk Trainer.


----------



## Waynos (Jul 27, 2010)

Bingo Airframes! That was pretty quick. Yes it is a Miles Magister


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 27, 2010)

Man I thought I had that one down cold!  Good work Terry!


----------



## Waynos (Jul 27, 2010)

I couldn't believe it when you suggested the Ryan, when I was deciding what to post I was choosing between a photo of that and the Magister!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 27, 2010)

Waynos, that photo you posted looked just like the Ryan. I looked at it and had it right away. I ran to my stash to compare it to the MPM kit box art and it matched perfectly. I was positive, so I made the post. WRONG!! I never realized the Ryan and Magister cockpits were so much alike. You learn something new every day around here!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2010)

I must admit, I had a slight doubt, but the head rest and the cockpit flap made me go for the Magister. BTW, 'Hawk Trainer' was the civilian version, and one of the very first aircraft I ever sat in, back in the late fifties. 
Try this one - shouldn't take long !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2010)

A tail of some sort!


----------



## dennis420b (Jul 27, 2010)

Hurricane


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 27, 2010)

I think Hurricane too but Dennis beat me to it


----------



## dennis420b (Jul 27, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> I think Hurricane too but Dennis beat me to it



I am sure thats what it is, that trim tab gave it away, but I still don't have any pic's yet as I have been far to busy this summer, so if right you should get it T bolt.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2010)

Yep, it's a Hurricane - knew I should have cropped the trim tab !


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 27, 2010)

Next up:


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2010)

Something German....


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 27, 2010)

It defiantly is something German! That was quick Jan, six min. and I was worried about trimming the picture too close.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm thinking its that Arado jet powered bomber, but cant for the life of me remember the type, so I know.... I'm wrong.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 27, 2010)

Your right Gary, Your wrong!


----------



## dennis420b (Jul 27, 2010)

Real quick question. Am I allowed to play since I don't have any pics?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm the same with the jet, can't remember the number, but the colours don't fit. I'm going for Bf108 Taifun.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 27, 2010)

dennis420b said:


> Real quick question. Am I allowed to play since I don't have any pics?


Sure Dennis, if you guess correctly you can pass it along to someone else.



Airframes said:


> I'm the same with the jet, can't remember the number, but the colours don't fit. I'm going for Bf108 Taifun.


Not a 108 Terry, and the jet Gary is thinking of id the Arado AR 234 Blitz, but that's not it either.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 27, 2010)

That bit of 'window' aluminum angled down reminds me of the rear gun postion on the Marauder....but as its German, I'll offer up JU88....got more panels of glass in that thing than the Houses of Parliament !

_Edited...ignore this post....its not a 88....I'm off for the night !_


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2010)

Casa 2-111, or whatever the number is for the Spanish-built, Merlin engined Heinkel He111.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 27, 2010)

Not a He111 or Spanish built equivalent.


----------



## Waynos (Jul 27, 2010)

Is it of WW2 vintage? Only I was thinking about the Do 31 VTOL?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 27, 2010)

Not a Do 31. It's from the WWII era.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2010)

A surviving WW2 era German aircraft, presumably in the USA. The curve of the perspex is throwing me here, and I can only think of three possibilities, and I don't think one of them could be it anyway. So, first choice Siebel Si 204.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2010)

He 219


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2010)

Is there a Uhu surviving in the 'States? Cos that's one of the ones I thought of, but didn't know there was one !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2010)

Their is one minus the wings at the Smithsonian.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 27, 2010)

You are correct David, It is the Smithsonian's Heinkel He 219 Uhu at Dulles International


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2010)

I am so jealous, I will make it to that place one day.

Ok, not much of a selection that I have, so here goes:


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 27, 2010)

F-5?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2010)

Well b*gg*r me! I never knew there was a Uhu, part or whole, in existance still.
Yep, it's an F5, or a Talon.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2010)

You are correct sir, back to you.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 27, 2010)

Here you go


----------



## dennis420b (Jul 27, 2010)

OS2U Kingfisher?


----------



## Grampa (Jul 28, 2010)

Resultat av Googles bildsökning efter http://ww2db.com/images/air_kingfisher23.jpg ?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 28, 2010)

You have it Dennis


----------



## dennis420b (Jul 28, 2010)

darn it, that was a guess. No pic, sorry T bolt.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 28, 2010)

Pretty good guess! 
Since You don't have anything I'll post another.


----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2010)

that looks like the Bacon slicer i have at work ????????????


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 28, 2010)

Not a bacon slicer!  Maybe I should make the picture a little bigger. I was afraid that if I showed any more it would be a dead give-away.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 28, 2010)

It does look like a bacon slicer.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 28, 2010)

JU-52 ???

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2010)

Ju-52 Bacon Slicer??????


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 28, 2010)

Not a Ju-52. I shouldn't say this but I'll take pity on you guys. A Ju-52 would be a couple of decades too early.


----------



## dennis420b (Jul 28, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ju-52 Bacon Slicer??????



Hilarious!!!


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 28, 2010)

I've seen these things 'growing' out of the garden at the NZ Warbirds headquarters, no idea what they are off though.

arrgghh!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 28, 2010)

Another clue since you guys don't seem to have any:

Only 3 aircraft were built. Only 2 survive today, both in museums


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2010)

The couple of decades thing has really thrown me ! Until I read that, I was going to offer the roof of the wheel bay of a P47, but that dosen't fit the time span. So, if a couple of decades, it must be a 1950's kite?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 28, 2010)

You're right Terry, its not a P-47, first flew in very late 1950s and continued to fly throughout the 1960s


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2010)

The original U2 ?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 29, 2010)

Not a U-2 

One pilot that flew this plane (or one of the other two) was made famous for a very unique first after he had moved on to something else.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 29, 2010)

X-15?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 29, 2010)

That's it! The X-15, and the pilot was Neil Armstrong


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a picture from the same angle...


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 29, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I have a picture from the same angle...



Than why didn't you guess it!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 29, 2010)

Just didn't feel like it. Plus I've only gotten one so I gave up  

Here's my picture.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice one! That was going to be my next choice, though I still thought it was a wheel bay !!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 29, 2010)

Woo! And even Hoo!! I got one right. Sadly, I'm not in a position to add a pic to this thread (plus I cheated on my guess - Googled "1959 three aircraft built" and came up with the X-15...once again I display my lack of talent!!!). So, maybe our illustrious B17Engineer can come up with something???


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh sure thing I'll be back soon!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2010)

<David taps his watch>


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 29, 2010)

Only two minutes David! Give him at least five


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok Harrison, you've had your five, where's the pic!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 29, 2010)

Here good sir! This is the whole picture so whoever gets this theres not a pic this is cropped from.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 29, 2010)

AT-6


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 29, 2010)

Alright Glenn you can stop playing now. 

Go ahead.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 29, 2010)

This one shouldn't be too hard


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 29, 2010)

MiG-15 or 17 perhaps?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2010)

Mig 15 air intake. But Buff got there first.
Hey Buff, do you still live near Woodford? Although I'm a 'Geordie', I live only four miles from Woodford.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 29, 2010)

Buff's got it again! MiG-17 but a MiG-15 is the same in intake there.


----------



## Waynos (Jul 30, 2010)

I guess I'm not the only one who has experienced *repeatedly* logging into the thread to see the last post was the reveal? Damn! whats that? 4 in a row? My timing sucks


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 30, 2010)

I didn't even cheat that time!


----------



## Waynos (Jul 30, 2010)

and now I'm logging in and nothings happened (no offence buffnut!)


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 30, 2010)

Whose turn?


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 30, 2010)

How 'bout this one, then???






Cheers,
Mark


----------



## verner (Jul 30, 2010)

Kingfisher?


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## dennis420b (Jul 30, 2010)

Well I would take a stab and say B6N "jill", just by the look of the tail wheel, but the rudder looks like it has to much sweep to it.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks like the wreck of a Helldiver, in Japanese markings overpainted over the star and bar.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 30, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Looks like the wreck of a Helldiver, in Japanese markings overpainted over the star and bar.



And there you have it, sir. 

Here's the full pic


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank Heavens for that ! If it had been a Japenese aircraft, the nearest I would have got would have been Honda Accord !!
I'll post something just as soon as I can - need to find something in my dwindling files of digital pics - _must_ get a digital slide scanner !
BTW, the pics are supposed to be from those taken by yourself, as opposed to archive / book pics etc.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2010)

OK, try this one.


----------



## verner (Jul 30, 2010)

Maybe a Vindicator.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nah, it's the Naval variant of the B-25 hanging from the ceiling in the American Hangar at Duxford....er, I think!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 31, 2010)

Yea I think your right Buff (about the B-25, I've never been to Duxford) At the very top of the pic toward the right you can just see the bulge in the gear doors for the tire.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2010)

Buff has it it, and the location ! Didn't think that one would take long !


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 31, 2010)

Any pictures Buff?


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry chaps (and chapesses). I thought I had an absolute cracker but it seems it disappeared when my camera was nicked a while back. Can you help me out T-Bolt?

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 1, 2010)

Here..... should be easy.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 1, 2010)

Lancaster ?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 1, 2010)

Not a Lancaster


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2010)

B-25


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 1, 2010)

Not a B-25


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 1, 2010)

2 liscensed versions of these aircraft were built with one axis country and one allied country (Later though)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2010)

He-111


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 1, 2010)

Nope not an axis plane (this SHOULD be the giveaway.) Also, Tabby and Cab.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 1, 2010)

B-24?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2010)

C-47?


----------



## ccheese (Aug 1, 2010)

How about an L-39 Albatross ???

Charles


----------



## Grampa (Aug 1, 2010)

The "Lockheed Model 14 Super Electra" perhaps? 

119 of there were built under license in Japan by the Tachikawa Aircraft Company under the designation Tachikawa Type LO "Thelma". Another 121 were built by Kawasaki Aircraft Campany under the designation Kawasaki Type 1 cargo transporter


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 1, 2010)

C-47 is correct. 

Produced as the Li-2 and the Japanese version.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok, next one form my extensive collection of 8:


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 1, 2010)

F-105?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2010)

Yup. back to you.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok easy


----------



## Smoke (Aug 1, 2010)

TBM Avenger?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 1, 2010)

Douglas Dauntless


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 1, 2010)

Nope and nope


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2010)

Helldiver gunner's seat.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh Mr. Confident. 

 Yah your right.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2010)

B*gg*r. Now I've got to find something ! Back soon.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2010)

Where did it go !!! I posted here and it's vanished !
Ah well, try this one;


----------



## Smoke (Aug 2, 2010)

F-104?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2010)

Not an F104.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't have a clue!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2010)

Not one of those either ! OK, first clue - it's post war, and this one served with the RAF.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 3, 2010)

De Havilland Venom ?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2010)

Not a Venom. It was built in Britain, but is not British by design.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 3, 2010)

Tornado?


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 3, 2010)

F-4? Perhaps the J-model??


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 3, 2010)

I think I heard about some F-4 Phantoms built in Britain, but it may have just been the engines but I'll give it a shot

F-4 Phantom (Or whatever name you guys may have given it )


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2010)

Not a Tornado. Buff has it. It's a former 74 Sqn Phantom FGR2, these replacing the Squadron's F4J(UK) models, bought second hand from the US as a stop-gap.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks like I spent too much time thinking about it before I hit the post button!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 6, 2010)

See if we can get this going again.


----------



## norab (Aug 6, 2010)

Republic Ford JB-2 loon, V-1 copy


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 6, 2010)

That was way fast! Do you have one to post?


----------



## norab (Aug 6, 2010)

fraid not, be my guest


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 6, 2010)

next up:


----------



## Smoke (Aug 6, 2010)

Mosquito?


----------



## norab (Aug 6, 2010)

F4U Corsair


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 6, 2010)

I guess I'm going to have to come up with some harder ones. Corsair is correct


----------



## norab (Aug 7, 2010)

please continue T-bolt


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 7, 2010)

Glenn, if you don't mind..


----------



## Smoke (Aug 7, 2010)

Vultee BT-13 Valiant?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 7, 2010)

Yep BT-13 your turn.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 7, 2010)

Have fun...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2010)

A gate post ?!!


----------



## Smoke (Aug 7, 2010)

Okay, first clue, it's a one of a kind aircraft. Only one was built.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2010)

Only one built, and an unrecognisable component - I haven't a clue !!


----------



## Smoke (Aug 7, 2010)

The picture is of a landing gear strut crossing the lowest wing. (yes, it has more than one)


----------



## Geedee (Aug 8, 2010)

In the dim and distant past, I recall reading an article titled 'The annals of the Polymorph' which was all about variable geometry wing AC. some had swing wing like the F111, others, the whole wing swung about a central pivot.....and some, and I think this is one....the wing was built in sections like a car aerial and could 'concertina' in and out to vary the wing area.

Only two problems with this answer....
One, I cant remember the name of the AC with the wings that fold like an aerial

and two....I'm wrong ?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 8, 2010)

Nope, that's not it. But I would love to read that article.

Next clue, it's from the 1920s.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2010)

This is a long shot, as i know it was a high-wing monoplane, but what the h*ll - Ryan Monoplane 'Spirit of St.Louis' ?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 8, 2010)

Nope.

Another clue, it was built on a Nieuport 23 fuselage, but it's an american aircraft.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 8, 2010)

Thomas-Morse S4C Scout ?


----------



## norab (Aug 9, 2010)

Berliner Helicopter ?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 9, 2010)

And the prize goes to... Norab! Congratulation and welcome Norab!

It is indeed the Berliner Helicopter No. 5, on display at the College Park Aviation Museum in College Park Maryland. (Great museum by the way, I highly recommend it.)

Sorry for the badly resized images...


----------



## norab (Aug 9, 2010)

my slides are in storage so please go again


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2010)

That's pretty sweet!


----------



## Smoke (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, here's another one.

Shouldn't be to hard...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 10, 2010)

J3 Cub.


----------



## norab (Aug 10, 2010)

Taylor J-2 Cub, The Piper's pappy


----------



## Smoke (Aug 10, 2010)

And Norab takes it again! It is a J-2 Cub, also from the College Park Museum.

Unless Norab can post a pic now, someone else can go next.


----------



## norab (Aug 10, 2010)

Found some of my pics let's try this


----------



## Smoke (Aug 10, 2010)

DH. 2?


----------



## norab (Aug 10, 2010)

We have a winner. Thought it would go fast, but didn't want to get too nasty on my first post

please play on


----------



## Smoke (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice plane! The DH. 2 is a favorite of mine. Where was that photo taken?

One thing though, you may want to scale down your image, it's a bit large.


Anyway, here's my new entry.


----------



## norab (Aug 10, 2010)

sorry about that, what are the suggested sizes?
The DH-2 is at the Air and Space in Washington D.C.


----------



## norab (Aug 10, 2010)

ercoupe?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 10, 2010)

Not an Ercoupe. Were you looking at the aircraft at the College Park museum? 

First clue, not taken in a museum, this one's still flying.

I'm not sure about suggested sizes, but I usually make mine 25 percent of the original size.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 10, 2010)

No idea. Max size of images is 800x600 pixels


----------



## Smoke (Aug 10, 2010)

Okay, another clue, it's primarily a civilian aircraft.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 11, 2010)

A panel joint on a primarily civilian aircraft. Could be anything.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 11, 2010)

Okay, it's the engine cover of a pretty common aircraft.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 11, 2010)

beech bonanza


----------



## Smoke (Aug 11, 2010)

Nope.

It's got fixed landing gear (though there is a retractable gear variant.)


----------



## norab (Aug 11, 2010)

Cessna 172 ?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 11, 2010)

Piper Cherokee.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 11, 2010)

Norab takes it again!

It's a Cessna 172 Skyhawk.


----------



## norab (Aug 11, 2010)

OK a little harder then my last one


----------



## Smoke (Aug 11, 2010)

Voisin Type 8?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 11, 2010)

I was about to say that! At the Air Space Museum in DC


----------



## norab (Aug 11, 2010)

Very Good, ball in your court Smoke


----------



## Smoke (Aug 11, 2010)

T Bolt, you go ahead. I've posted enough lately.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank's Smoke


----------



## norab (Aug 11, 2010)

F-22 ?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 11, 2010)

V-22 Osprey?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2010)

Ooooh, shiney


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 11, 2010)

Not an Osprey or a F-22 and it is not shiney!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 11, 2010)

SR-71 Blackbird?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2010)

I meant the Voisin!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## T Bolt (Aug 11, 2010)

Not A Blackbird


----------



## Smoke (Aug 11, 2010)

This is driving me crazy! I know that aircraft, but I just can't place it.

I doubt this is right but, F-35 Lightning II?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 11, 2010)

Not an F-35 Lightning II

Everyone is thinking along the wrong lines. 

First clue, or rather an explanation of part of the picture that I was sure everyone would get right away and I'm sure you'll see as soon as I say this:
The dark area along the right side of the picture is the base of a propeller blade with the hub or spinner (I'm not saying which) off the top right corner of the picture


----------



## Smoke (Aug 12, 2010)

C-130?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 12, 2010)

No, two engines and piston.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 12, 2010)

Black Widow P-61?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 12, 2010)

P-38?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 12, 2010)

Not a P-38 of a P-61, but it is WWII


----------



## Smoke (Aug 12, 2010)

Catalina?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 12, 2010)

Not a Catalina. Not even American


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 12, 2010)

Bristol Beaufighter


----------



## Smoke (Aug 12, 2010)

Avro Manchester?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 12, 2010)

With the yellowish band around the base of the prop blade (?) I'm thinking JU88 ?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 12, 2010)

Not a Beaufighter, Manchester, or even a Ju-88, but that is the closest guess so far.


----------



## Grampa (Aug 12, 2010)

It's a de Havilland D.H.89 Dominie because its looks a inline-engine I guess?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2010)

Do 335?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 12, 2010)

Mosquito?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 12, 2010)

I guess I gave out with too many clues  

Do 335 is correct!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2010)

Dang, did not expect that one!

Next one:


----------



## Smoke (Aug 12, 2010)

Shinkansen Bullet Train?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Smoke (Aug 13, 2010)

Catalina?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2010)

Not a Catalina, but they had similar missions.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 13, 2010)

A-7?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 13, 2010)

Canadair CL-215?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 13, 2010)

It would probably help if I could figure out what angle I'm actually looking at ....but I cant !.....soooooo, Otter !

Yup, dont tell me ...Wrong !

_Edit...nope...hang on

...hang on a minute...in my alcohol induced fuzzy state of awareness.... a little voice is saying its a Dornier DO 27 susoended upside down


Yup...still wrong !_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2010)

Nope, but good thinking Gary. It might not be in the perspective as shown.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 13, 2010)

Hawker Siddeley Nimrod?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2010)

Nope

1st hint: US WW2


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 13, 2010)

Wild Guess
Avenger?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2010)

Nope

As already stated, this and the Catalina had similar roles (it is not a sea plane)


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 13, 2010)

Lokheed PV-1 ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2010)

We have a winner!

Currently painted in God Forsaken colors and residing at a Miniature Golf Course in Myrtle Beach SC.

On to you sir.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 13, 2010)

Consolidated PB2Y Coronado?

[Edit] Nevermind...


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 13, 2010)

You had me going there for a wile David, than I realized it was upside down.

Speaking of God Forsaken colors....


----------



## Smoke (Aug 14, 2010)

Beechcraft Baron?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 14, 2010)

Not a Baron


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2010)

Hmm. Cessna / Piper 1970s colours, on a.....Beech 18 ?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 14, 2010)

Not a Cessna, Piper, or a Beech 18 Terry


----------



## Grampa (Aug 14, 2010)

Grumman HU-16 Albatross ?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 14, 2010)

Short Sunderland?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 14, 2010)

HU-16 Albatross is correct. It's Jimmy Buffetts old Albatross which is currently part of a bar/restaurant as you're walking to the gate of Universal Islands of Adventure in Orlando Florida.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 15, 2010)

Jeez and I was just there last year!!


----------



## Grampa (Aug 15, 2010)

Ok It's my turn to challengin you guy's. Here it comes, guess this gun and you might find out whitch plane used it.


----------



## Grampa (Aug 15, 2010)

Damn, made an error trying again


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2010)

Stuck between two choices, so I'm going for Molins 6 pdr gun and Mosquito XVII.


----------



## Grampa (Aug 15, 2010)

It's not a Molins 6 pdr gun and it whasent the Mosquito that used that cannon on the picture.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2010)

B25 Mitchell is my third choice (I know,I haven't stated the second choice yet !), can't remember the weapon type, but 37 mm rings a bell. Although I think that had a vertical rack feed.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 15, 2010)

B-25H 75mm is what your thinking of Terry. I thought that too but the feed mechanism is all wrong.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 15, 2010)

Bf-109?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 15, 2010)

First thought was then Mollins 6 pounder as fitted to the Tse-Tse Mosquito's but I dont recognise the magazine so I'll go with the 75mm Canon fitted to the Herc gunship.

Whatever it was fitted to...I'd sure hate to be on the receiveing end !!!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 15, 2010)

105mm from an AC-130


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 15, 2010)

No, it's not that, they load the 105 in the C-130 just like they do in the field, one at a time, and close and open the breach.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2010)

Only other one I can think of at the moment, although i don't know of a surviving airframe, is the Hs129, but the gun looks wrong.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 15, 2010)

Bell YFM-1 Airacuda?


----------



## Grampa (Aug 15, 2010)

It's not the 75mm cannon for the B-25H Mitchell, ether Me 109, Hs 129 or Bell YFM-1 Airacuda used this, not even the 105mm cannon on the AC-130 gunship. The plane that used this gun is not in service anymore, but there is one that remain in museum. The main purpose to this gun whas for groundattack, specially to destroy or dammage the enemys invasionfleet, particular the landing craft.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 15, 2010)

Ju-87?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 15, 2010)

Type 99 Model 2 Cannon in the J1N Gekko/Irving?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 15, 2010)

This is a long shot, but the B-25 G had a different type of 75mm cannon and your answer above seems to leave an opening for it.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 15, 2010)

Difficult to get a proper idea of the size of this gun. So, in for a penny with the Saab J21


----------



## Grampa (Aug 15, 2010)

Here's a picture that gives you a of the size of the gun Geede and a part of the plane, and sorry but it's neter the Ju-87, J1N Gekko/Irving and Saab J21.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 15, 2010)

Dornier Do 17?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 15, 2010)

Doesn't look like it...hmmmm


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2010)

Me 410.....?


----------



## Grampa (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry not a Do17 or Me 410. In the beginning there whas a plan to replace an earlier obselete prewars torpedo-bomber to fullfill a demand to respons to an increased treat of an possible invasion from the sea. And the idea whas to use this new plane by rearm it whit a topedo. But during test it shoved that the old torpedo or even those been modificaded couldent stand the impackt on the water because the plane whas to fast, so instead they build in this full armed 730kg cannon in the bombay instead whitch they could attack the target far as 2 km away firing 40 2,5 kg HE or AP round in 13 sec, some smaller cannons and a macinegun where added to, they even added some rockets arament to to fulfill the demand of an attack-airplane that could defend the country against a enemy invasionfleet.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2010)

Blenheim
?


----------



## verner (Aug 16, 2010)

SAAB-18 ?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 16, 2010)

How about the Piaggio P108A. Fitted with a 102/40mm naval canon with a 47 round capacity. 

Not sure if the fact it was a four engined plane made it too fast for dropping torpedo's, but hey ?


----------



## Grampa (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry Geede, and sorry everyone else that tryed guessing but verner is the vinner
Yes it's the SAAB 18 or correctly SAAB B 18T

See Link on the gun.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMo9U6t2eps_

A secon better one start at 8:00

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azaJlHUfQwM_
followd by this 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWXsl56HDKs_


The suggestion of Mosquito XVII whit the Molins 6 pdr gun by Airframes makes me whonder how they whold stand together in comparing, the mossie whould be slightly better i guess, mainly by sleaker aerodynamic that give some faster speed. but the Molins 6 pdr whouldent stand up against Bofors 57 mm automatkanon m/47 in firepower or?


----------



## norab (Aug 16, 2010)

an interesting comparison, both the guns are 57 mm so the bore diameter is the same.
The Bofors had a larger magazine and a higher rate of fire but the cartridge it used has a much smaller case only 230 mm long with a muzzle velocity of 686-744 m/s and projectile of 2.5 kg with 692,219.86 joules of energy at the muzzle so it was significantly less powerful than the 6 Pounder 441 mm long case with a muzzle velocity of 890-1235 m/s and projectile of 2.8 kg with 1,109,341.88 joules of energy at the muzzle in the most even matched loadings



> The Molins Gun, which was technically known to the RAF as the "QF 6pdr Class M Mark I with Auto Loader Mk III" was based on the long-barrelled (50 calibre) gun. The gun weighed 487 kg (635 kg with autoloader) and was fully automatic, with a rate of fire of about 55 rounds per minute. The ammunition supply in the autoloader consisted of 21 rounds, held in five racks of unequal length, plus two additional rounds in the feedway. The rounds in each rack were fed by a combination of gravity and a spring-loaded arm and each rack was moved into place in turn by an electric motor. Against U-boat hulls, it was calculated that it would be able to penetrate the hull when striking at an angle of 45 degrees or more, at a range of about 1400m, even through 60cm of water. The gun/aircraft combination was extremely accurate, achieving a hit rate in training of 33% against tank-sized targets



so 50 rounds from the Bofors firing at a 100 RPM rate or 23 rounds from the 6 Pounder at 55 RPM for a total of each delivered in a span of about 30 seconds

Which is better?


----------



## verner (Aug 16, 2010)

Don't have own photos loaded-someone else take it away. Cheers.


----------



## Grampa (Aug 17, 2010)

Thx norab for the data, by the way have you anything on the japanese Ho-401 cannon and is there any combat record of it?
by the way norab after you have given me mutch info that i needed, maby you should give us a new "The What is it? Game" or shall I again?


----------



## norab (Aug 17, 2010)

Please feel free to go, I'll see if I can dig up anything on the japanese gun for you


----------



## norab (Aug 17, 2010)

The Ho-401 was another 57mm gun fitted to the Ki-102 "Otu" aircraft, there doesn't appear that there are any reports of it being used in combat. It had a rate of fire of 80 RPM but only had a 16 round magazine so 12 seconds or so of firing time., It's pretty clearly the weakest of the three, the projectle weighed 1.8 kg and the casing length was only 121 mm with a muzzle velocity of 495m/s. The muzzle enegy would be 220522.5 joules so the breakdown is like this from highest to lowest muzzle energy

6 Pounder - 1,109,341.88 joules 
Bofors 57mm - 692,219.86 joules
 Japanese "H-401" 57 mm - 220,522.5 joules

HTH


----------



## Grampa (Aug 17, 2010)

Thx for the interesting info. norab. You havent taken a new "The What is it? Game" so If you dont mind that I do it then ok?

Here it is.
Guess what plane used this engine. Hundreds where build and some where sold to other country but only 1 remain flywourty.


----------



## Grampa (Aug 17, 2010)

sory forgot picktures, here it is


----------



## Smoke (Aug 17, 2010)

P-35?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 18, 2010)

Man that is one big honking engine.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 18, 2010)

Interesting engine. Looks like a 12 cyclinder, opposed, diesel (looks like injectors not sparkies) and could quite possibly be a two stroke to boot ! 

I get the feeling that this type of engine would be fitted to a seaplane and not an amphibian ?. I'll have a look at my library later on.


----------



## Grampa (Aug 18, 2010)

You might not belive me Geede but that thing only have 6 cylinder. Some where equipt whit other inline engine, but they where mainly build whit radial engine. In Switzerland this passengerplane where used before WW2. Smoke sorry but this engine on a P-35 Serversky? not a chance this plane used this engine or be successfull if it whas.

Geeede and rest of you sorry for not inform you about this, but there whas also a another type of plane equipt whit this engine. If you whould know whitch im talking about you could think the designer of the engine and the plane be the same guy because they are both looking so ortodox. This weird plane planned to be used in the used mainly as reconnaissance, but the plane where to underpowered, so they converted those whit 6-cylinder engine for transporting passenger.

here a pickture of the plane as bomber, but only a bit of it.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 18, 2010)

Grampa said:


> You might not belive me Geede but that thing only have 6 cylinder.



Yup, 6 cylinders and two crankshafts each with 6 pistons facing each other and hopefully not meeting in the middle !

Interesting


----------



## norab (Aug 18, 2010)

JU-86 ?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm guessing the aircraft is a product of Dornier or Junkers, but can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 18, 2010)

That engine is either 
a. Junkers Jumo 204
b Napier Culverin.

Napier licence built the Jumo 204. It was 720 hp 2 stroke diesel, vertically opposes 6 cylinder engin. It had two six throw crankshafts connected by a train of gears in the front of the engine.

So.....I'm going with the Fairy 111F !


----------



## Grampa (Aug 18, 2010)

Cheers norab you gottetright again its the Junkers ju 86. See link.
Germany's Junkers Ju 86 medium bomber - World War II Vehicles, Tanks, and Airplanes
heres the pickture of it whit while its prepared to be brushed of from dust. the last remaining in linköping mueum. Plus a picture of the unsuccessfull Junkers Jumo 205 C diesel-engine


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2010)

I've never been much good eith the Type Numbers of pre-war aircraft, but that's one of the ones I had in mind !
Good one!


----------



## Grampa (Aug 18, 2010)

The second one I mention that used the Junkers Jumo 205C engine whas the Blohm und Voss Bv 138 A
nicknamed "Der Fliegende Holzschuh (The Flying Clog)". see Link

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9oEVuDXvK4_

a webbsite that tell storys of Ju 86 in service in South Afrika
The South African Air Force

here a picktures of the 880hp 205D-version used by later Blohm und voss Bv 138 series,


----------



## norab (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, lets try this


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2010)

Yak 11 ?


----------



## Grampa (Aug 19, 2010)

Yak 50?


----------



## norab (Aug 19, 2010)

close enough for government work, as my dad used to say
Actually a Yak-52, your turn


----------



## Grampa (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok here it comes. try crack this


----------



## norab (Aug 19, 2010)

F7U Cutlass ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 19, 2010)

Sea Vixen?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 19, 2010)

With the offset canopy, that looks like a sea vixen


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2010)

Certainly does, and the RAM is in the right place.


----------



## Grampa (Aug 19, 2010)

Darn it it whas fast, yes it is the Sea Vixen taken in Flambards, Helston in Cornwall. Gratz Capt. Vick, you are the winner.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 19, 2010)

What a cool pic!


----------



## Grampa (Aug 20, 2010)

Capt. Vick or dosent other whanna came up whit another challenge? ok Ill give you a new one so try this.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 20, 2010)

Buccaneer ?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 20, 2010)

Gloster Javelin


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2010)

Spot on Gary. That would be my guess as well.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2010)

Yep, the 'Flying Flat Iron' it surely is !


----------



## Grampa (Aug 20, 2010)

Ghuuh, I whas hoping to fool you guy's thinking its a SAAB SK 35 c traineer at this angle, but i failed. Gratz Geedee you did it, now your turn to came up whit somethings. 

Thunder Lightnings - Gloster Javelin - Walkaround


----------



## Geedee (Aug 20, 2010)

Grampa said:


> Ghuuh, I whas hoping to fool you guy's thinking its a SAAB SK 35 c traineer at this angle, but i failed.



If its any consolation mate, at first I thought it was a Saab Drakken !....convinced myself, entered my reply...then edited it as I had second thoughts !. If you had provided a smaller section, that would have had us guessing fro quite some time. Nice one !

Ok chaps, try this one.

errrrrr. its not a single !


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 20, 2010)

4 Engine whats-it


----------



## Geedee (Aug 20, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> 4 Engine whats-it



Dude...you lookin over my shoulder !!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 20, 2010)

Just happened to look in at the right time.  (I have no clue BTW)


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2010)

Avro Shackleton MR3 ?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 20, 2010)

That would have been my first guess....sorry, not a Shaklelton MR3


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 20, 2010)

The B-29 had a big engineers panel, and Gary, I think you are resourceful enough to get yourself into FiFi to take some pics


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2010)

Four engined prop-job, but ? I'm thinking one of two types, first pure guess being C130 Herc, possibly the Boscombe long-nosed weather research ship ?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 20, 2010)

> The B-29 had a big engineers panel, and Gary, I think you are resourceful enough to get yourself into FiFi to take some pics



Indeed I was !....spent quite a bit of time inside 'Fifi during the CAF Airsho 2008 (even when she was 'closed' to the public for viewing !). Sadly not the topic of my pccie allthough here's a quickie of 'Fifi's engineers panel for you for reference....



> C130 Herc, possibly the Boscombe long-nosed weather research ship ?


 And its not 'Snoopy'. Like the train of thought, but alas , wrong


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 20, 2010)

Dc-4?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 20, 2010)

Not a DC4

Okeydokey....some clue's....you're all wrong so far !!!! 

Its not a single

Its not a British design of any shape size or sort

Its pulled through the air by props

The pilots had a rope to escape from the cockpit if it all went 'pear shaped' !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 20, 2010)

C-54?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 20, 2010)

Md-11


----------



## Geedee (Aug 21, 2010)

Its not a C54 or a MD11

Its not a Douglas A/C

Its not a taildragger


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2010)

It's either that bl**dy big cargo thingy the name of which I can't remember, looks like a squared -off ancestor of the Herc, I think called Globemaster or something, or it's a Lockheed Constellation of some type, possibly Warning Star.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 21, 2010)

Not a Lockheed product or a Globemaster

It is big....but then it is a 4 engined jobbie !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2010)

In that case it's a big, four engined thing with props !!
Shot in the dark here - Martin Mars ?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 21, 2010)

Airbus A400?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2010)

Not with props - unless they've modified it !


----------



## Geedee (Aug 21, 2010)

Not a Mars

It had links with Airbus in the past....there...thats given the game away !


----------



## norab (Aug 21, 2010)

Constellation ?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2010)

Ah ha! The Guppy thingy, which used to fly into Manchester. Or that big French version, name I can't remember.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 21, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Ah ha! The Guppy thingy, which used to fly into Manchester. Or that big French version, name I can't remember.



I'll give you that one Terry, it is indeed the Super Guppy at Bruntingthorpe


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 21, 2010)

Man, that's one hanking big aircraft.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 21, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man, that's one hanking big aircraft.



You should look inside the main 'hold'...absolutely bl**dy enormous !. Tried taking a piccie but the darkness just swallowed up completely, the camera flash !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2010)

Ah, that darkness is quite fast too ! Oops, wrong thread!
I'd wondered where that thing went when it retired. I used to see it about every four weeks, and when it flew past my house, I knew I was in for a delay on the M56. The Airbus wings came from Chester, and were loaded at Manchester, and the 'Abnormal Load' convoy was rather slow, causing tail-backs for bl**dy miles !
Anyway, back soon with something suitable.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2010)

Here you go, try this one.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 21, 2010)

It's not a prop jobbie then ?

Howzabout an English Electric 'Frightening' ?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2010)

Nope, not the 'Hotship' or Supersonic Fridge.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 21, 2010)

I've got to say Tornado !. No idea why...cant put my finger on why its that A/C.....just summat about the overall shape of the cone.

Yup.... I know ....wrong !


----------



## Smoke (Aug 21, 2010)

F-4 Phantom II?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey Gary, you're right - it's wrong!
Not a Tornado or Phantom.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 21, 2010)

After getting around the outside of a very cheeky bottle of Cypriot white wine, I'm gonna change my mind and say its a Buccaneer !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2010)

It is indeed, the Buccaneer S1, the early model with Gyron Junior engines, at Newark. You knew that didn't you?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 21, 2010)

:


Airframes said:


> You knew that didn't you?



Nope...pure guesswork....said I recognised that cone.

That is a beaut atmospheric shot :thumbleft. You should put a watermark on that one mate, its a corker !

Ok chaps... I'm orf to bed....need the beauty sleep dontchya know !... so I'll leave you with this little teaser...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2010)

Er ...RMS Titanic !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Geedee (Aug 22, 2010)

Alas, not the Titanic....this one can still float !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 22, 2010)

Short Sunderland MkIII


----------



## Geedee (Aug 22, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Short Sunderland MkIII



Colour ?

Sorry, not a Sunderland


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2010)

The bulge over the battery compartment looks vaguely familiar, but I'm still stumped !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2010)

PBY Catalina?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 22, 2010)

Not a Catalina

Its a tail dragger


----------



## Smoke (Aug 22, 2010)

Grumman Duck?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 23, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Grumman Duck?



Yup !. I'm at work at the moment so will have to wait till tonight to add the main picture. Over to you


----------



## Smoke (Aug 23, 2010)

Here we go!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 23, 2010)

Murphy Rebel ?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 23, 2010)

Nope.

Think a bit older.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 23, 2010)

Staggerwing Beach?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 23, 2010)

Nope, but a bit closer...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 23, 2010)

Waco?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 23, 2010)

Cessna 190


----------



## Smoke (Aug 23, 2010)

No, and no.

It's a two-seat monoplane.


----------



## Grampa (Aug 24, 2010)

All I see is seems to be a redcolored cowling-ring for a radial-engine, and the only clue here you giving us is that is comming from a 2 seater monoplane, and it also dates back to prewars you said? Well in that time of aviation history it whas when it flourishing at most, and so in that era there came up so many new homebuilder's, manufacture company's and other that these people designed and build well over hundreds of difference variation of this kind of airplane. Whit that pickture's that only shows its a some sort of a cowling-ring for a radial-engine in red color. Well I guess 1/4 of those hundreds difference types of 2-seats monoplane have this part. This gonna be a lot of wild guessing here and there then. Unless you tricking me whit someting that I and we else are missing on the pictures.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 24, 2010)

Okay, okay...

I didn't say pre-WWII, but it is. It's also a racing plane with a radial engine.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 24, 2010)

Laird Solution?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2010)

Gee Bee Supersporster R-1?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 24, 2010)

Dangit H!


----------



## Smoke (Aug 24, 2010)

Nope, and nope.

It's a two-seat, pre-WWII, sport/racing, high-wing monoplane, introduced in 1930.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know a lot about that era but could it be a Mr. Mulligan?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 24, 2010)

I thought of that but Mr. Mulligan was painted white.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 24, 2010)

All the ones that I've seen are mostly unpainted.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 24, 2010)

I thought there was just the one Mr. Mulligan. You may be right then, the shape of the bulge looks right for it.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2010)

Monocoupe 110

Never seen a Red Mr. Mulligan...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 24, 2010)

Me either Harrison. The only one I know of that is flying is the one owned by Bruce Dickenson. It is a replica. Eric has taken photos of the plane and here is the link to the page on his site that it is located on.http://www.vg-photo.com/airshow/qb40/qb40-1.html


----------



## verner (Aug 24, 2010)

Cessna CR-3 ?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 24, 2010)

You got it B-17engineer!

It is a Monocoupe 110.

On to you...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok cool


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 25, 2010)

Wing joint on a F4U Corsair?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2010)

Nope


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 25, 2010)

Helldiver?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 25, 2010)

Dauntless?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2010)

Helldiver....ur turn.....


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 25, 2010)

Try this one


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2010)

What the hell am I looking at?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 25, 2010)

Stearman Kaydet?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2010)

I echo Harrison ! I can't even tell if it's in or out of focus - whatever it is !


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 25, 2010)

Not a Stearman. and for you other people, what you're looking is the a*s end of the aircraft. Please note the red white rudder stripes.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh so something early USAAF I assume...


----------



## Smoke (Aug 26, 2010)

Bowlus Super Albatross?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 26, 2010)

Army Air Force, or Air Corps.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 26, 2010)

So... not the Bowlus?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 26, 2010)

I had to do a Google search to see what a Bowlus even is! 
No not a sail plane. Single piston engine.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 26, 2010)

P-1/F4B?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 26, 2010)

Nope


----------



## norab (Aug 26, 2010)

Ryan PT-22 ?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2010)

What rudder stripes ?!! All I can see is what looks like a partly open oyster shell !!!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 26, 2010)

PT-22 is correct! Take it away....


----------



## norab (Aug 26, 2010)

let's try this


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 26, 2010)

C-46


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2010)

Beat me to it !


----------



## norab (Aug 26, 2010)

C-46 it is,  you're up


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's another one. Shouldn't be too hard


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2010)

Top of the cowling on a P51.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 26, 2010)

I knew that wouldn't last too long, but that was quick Terry!
P-51C Racer


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2010)

OK, this one should be even quicker !


----------



## norab (Aug 26, 2010)

B-24 ?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 26, 2010)

Framing's wrong for a B-24, and too round on top. Not sure but I'll say an Anson


----------



## Smoke (Aug 26, 2010)

B -25?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2010)

Wrong shape and construction for a B24 or B25, but correct for the Anson. Here it is, a late model (T9 or T17) Avro Anson.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok Glenn, that was impressive.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks David, some time it just hits you!
Next up:


----------



## Smoke (Aug 27, 2010)

I know that plane... I just can't place it.

Skyknight?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 27, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2010)

P47 ?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 27, 2010)

You've got it Terry! The exhaust waste gate on a P-47D


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2010)

OK, I'll be back with something later.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2010)

See how you go with this one.


----------



## Grampa (Aug 27, 2010)

Fairey Gannet?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2010)

Somehow, I didn't think it would take long for this one. Must be that distinctive intake !


----------



## Grampa (Aug 27, 2010)

Yea one of the most thing you takes notes of this plane is that intake. By the way plz go on whit another quiz Airframes. I just stumbled on something interesting latly, a device that is gonna be real hard for you to guess what it is for and from whitch plane it comming from, well maby to hard . But I have no picktiures and enought data of it yet so plz be paition. so plz go on Airframes.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 28, 2010)

Terry if you dont mind...if this is too small someone else go..


----------



## Geedee (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks like a 109 / Buchon canopy ?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 28, 2010)

Mig15?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2010)

Definitely looks like the rear panel and hand hold on a Bf109G or Hispano Buchon. Can't see any MiG resemblance.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 28, 2010)

109 correct!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 28, 2010)

Good size and not a lot to look at, nice one !

Here's my offering. Try not to get it straight away as I'm off out to the shops to get a few tinnies in for tonight, so gimme at least twenty minutes before posting the solution


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2010)

Stall number 3 in the Gents at Watford Gap Service Area ? !!!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 28, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Stall number 3 in the Gents at Watford Gap Service Area ? !!!



Anymore like that and urine trouble


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2010)

Strewth! That was stretching it Gary ! Looks a familiar intake, but can't place it at the moment - that rather neat internal fold is throwing me slightly.


----------



## norab (Aug 28, 2010)

P-38 ?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry, not '38


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Geedee (Aug 30, 2010)

Time for a clue?

Its not a prop job


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

You still have me stumped Gary


----------



## norab (Aug 30, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


>



Gee Mr. Wolters, I guess I am forced to agree with you. the quiz picture is so totally different from any portion of a P-38 that anyone who thinks so is a laughable idiot. I am so ashamed of my complete stupidity and obvious blindness that I will not darken this thread with anymore of my pathetically ludicris replies. Adieu


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Some one want to tell me what that was all about?!

and I still don't know what the he!! it is


----------



## Geedee (Aug 30, 2010)

norab said:


> Gee Mr. Wolters, I guess I am forced to agree with you. the quiz picture is so totally different from any portion of a P-38 that anyone who thinks so is a laughable idiot. I am so ashamed of my complete stupidity and obvious blindness that I will not darken this thread with anymore of my pathetically ludicris replies. Adieu



I think you'll find that Aaron was amused at my reply to Terry (Airframes) ref the toilets at a certain location here in the UK. Then again, I may be wrong !.

I've got to say thought that allthough wrong, theres no way I would have thought of the air intakes on a '38, bl**dy good try mate !

OK guys....big clue....it dont have wheels !


----------



## Grampa (Aug 30, 2010)

Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 30, 2010)

norab said:


> Gee Mr. Wolters, I guess I am forced to agree with you. the quiz picture is so totally different from any portion of a P-38 that anyone who thinks so is a laughable idiot. I am so ashamed of my complete stupidity and obvious blindness that I will not darken this thread with anymore of my pathetically ludicris replies. Adieu



Norab, I humbly apologize. I posted that for a poston a previous page not realizing that there were more pages. Please except my apology for I did not mean to belittle you or anyone else on the forum.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2010)

Lighten up guys...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2010)

Heck I thought he was laughing at Gary's new Avator (which I need to copy and send to a few friends).

V-1?


----------



## norab (Aug 31, 2010)

I accept your apology Mr. Wolters, only if you will accept mine for a horrid and graceless overreaction on my part. I should have realized the situation and not gotten upset. My heartfelt apologies both to you personally and all the members of this board
Norab


----------



## Geedee (Aug 31, 2010)

Its not a Shooting Star

Recap time....its not powered by props, it doesn't have wheels

Few more hints...its not a Lockheed product, its a small single seater of American design, the picture is taken the right way up


----------



## Grampa (Aug 31, 2010)

Ryan X-13 Vertijet in Factsheets : Ryan X-13 Vertijet ?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 31, 2010)

Grampa said:


> Ryan X-13 Vertijet in Factsheets : Ryan X-13 Vertijet ?



You got it fella, take it away.

Taken at Dayton back in 2007 when I stopped off at the USAAF museum for 3 days before going down to the GOML 2007


----------



## Grampa (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok for a weird plane you gave us in challenge I give you to a weird one to.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 31, 2010)

norab said:


> I accept your apology Mr. Wolters, only if you will accept mine for a horrid and graceless overreaction on my part. I should have realized the situation and not gotten upset. My heartfelt apologies both to you personally and all the members of this board
> Norab


----------



## norab (Aug 31, 2010)

F-89 Scorpion ?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 31, 2010)

Geedee said:


> You got it fella, take it away.
> 
> Taken at Dayton back in 2007 when I stopped off at the USAAF museum for 3 days before going down to the GOML 2007



I looked at a pic of that plane I took at the AFM but discounted it because my pic was from an angle that didn't show it!!!


----------



## verner (Aug 31, 2010)

F-94C


----------



## Grampa (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry norab, Its not the F-89 Scorpion. Gratz verner its the Lockheed F-94C Starfire, you got the ball now
Factsheets : Lockheed F-94C Starfire
Well I managed to fol one of you to think it's a another plane.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2010)

Darn ! Just get to look at it and someone gets it ! Nice one !


----------



## verner (Sep 1, 2010)

Somebody take it away please.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok. Lets try this. Hopefully I will be back tomorrow evening to check in.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2010)

It's that latest flying, jet car thingy. Don't know what it's called though.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 2, 2010)

No. here's a hint. It is an older civil craft.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 2, 2010)

Saab Draken?


----------



## Grampa (Sep 3, 2010)

Is that an air-intake to cool a flatcylinderal engine. and to the right It's a cone for the spinner?


----------



## Geedee (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks like a Luscombe Silvair.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 3, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Saab Draken?



Nope.


Grampa said:


> Is that an air-intake to cool a flatcylinderal engine. and to the right It's a cone for the spinner?


Yes.


Geedee said:


> Looks like a Luscombe Silvair.



Nope.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2010)

Twin Commanche ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 3, 2010)

No Terry it is a single engine craft. It also has two major aircraft company names, one of which no longer exists.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2010)

Heck! That's confused me, although that intake does look familar. I'll have to think about this one, which will probably hurt my brain !!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 4, 2010)

Also, this plane is said to have belonged to Mr. Piper himself. (big hint)


----------



## KevinK. (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm sorry, I have to give up playing this game. You guys have too much free time on your hands  
I see part of a plane and can usually a good shot at it ( say 10% of the plane).

Show you guys a wheel strut and not only do you rattle off the name, model, what years it was in service, who designed it, the sub-varient which a different engine type from the model specs for that varient that was used as a prototype ,but also within the first guess! 

Cheers guys.. I bow to your knowledge of aircraft. LOL


----------



## verner (Sep 4, 2010)

Stinson 108 Voyager


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 4, 2010)

You are in the ballpark Verner. Keep going down the line your on.


----------



## verner (Sep 4, 2010)

Piper Stinson 49 ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 4, 2010)

And we have a WINNER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## verner (Sep 4, 2010)

Will try to scrounge up a pic, but for now-someone else please.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 6, 2010)

KevinK. said:


> I'm sorry, I have to give up playing this game. You guys have too much free time on your hands
> I see part of a plane and can usually a good shot at it ( say 10% of the plane).
> 
> Show you guys a wheel strut and not only do you rattle off the name, model, what years it was in service, who designed it, the sub-varient which a different engine type from the model specs for that varient that was used as a prototype ,but also within the first guess!
> ...


Don't give up Kevin, stay in there and at least give it a try.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, this one may be a little tough.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks Yak -ish, but can't think what it is. Also looks like something else I've seen around, but again, brain fade rules !!


----------



## verner (Sep 7, 2010)

Spare Parts.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 7, 2010)

Recycling posts already ABW?  This was your entry in "Aircraft Identification V". A HEAVILY modified NAA Texan!

Still cool though...


----------



## looney (Sep 7, 2010)

I would say yak or LA-5/7 but if some1 is recycling foto's  nice


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 7, 2010)

You got Vick. Hey, I have to use what I got. Take it away sir.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 7, 2010)

Ah shoot! I'm at work.  Anyone wanna take over?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2010)

Capt. Vick said:


> Ah shoot! I'm at work.  Anyone wanna take over?


Sure, I'll toss one out there!


----------



## norab (Sep 8, 2010)

B-25 mitchell ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep!


----------



## norab (Sep 8, 2010)

OK, let's try this


----------



## astaldo (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm porbably wrong but it looks like the inner port engine on a B17


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

P-51?


----------



## norab (Sep 9, 2010)

No winner yet


----------



## Smoke (Sep 9, 2010)

Avro Lancaster?


----------



## Geedee (Sep 9, 2010)

F82 Twin Mustang ?

That looks like one of the props off 'Betty Jo' at Dayton


----------



## norab (Sep 9, 2010)

We have a winner


----------



## Geedee (Sep 9, 2010)

norab said:


> We have a winner



That prop had been bugging me all day at work, paddle blade with thin spider, had to wait till I was home to wazz through my pics as I knew I'd seen it before. That is one bird I'd love to see in the air one day....here's hoping the CAF one gets airborne again one day.

Right chaps...try this one.


----------



## norab (Sep 9, 2010)

F6F hellcat?


----------



## looney (Sep 10, 2010)

P40?


----------



## Geedee (Sep 10, 2010)

Not an F6F or a P40


----------



## norab (Sep 10, 2010)

Vultee Vengence ?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 10, 2010)

Corsair?


----------



## dodge (Sep 10, 2010)

Grumman Avenger


----------



## Geedee (Sep 10, 2010)

Its not a Vengance, Corsair or Avenger

Its a single engined, prop powered, tail dragger with more than one seat !


----------



## norab (Sep 10, 2010)

BT-13 ?


----------



## Geedee (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry not a BT13

It had a crew of two. Some had a PW Twin Wasp powerplant, some had Bristol Mercury's


----------



## Marcogrifo (Sep 10, 2010)

Geedee said:


> Its not a Vengance, Corsair or Avenger
> 
> Its a single engined, prop powered, tail dragger with more than one seat !



SAAB 17






Cheers


----------



## Geedee (Sep 10, 2010)

Saab B17 it is, well done !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 10, 2010)

That's a sweet looking aircraft, love the landing gear setup.


----------



## verner (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like a hockey goal keeper.


----------



## Grampa (Sep 11, 2010)

Those housing that are for making less aerodynamic drag when the gear is upp. they also work as a airbrake for landing and divebombing, in some rare occasion it has pappend that those housing in really high divingspeed they felld off. I have heard that in WW2 when there whas lot of american bomber-plane and other allies who entered the Swedish airspace cause of emergengy situation or making wrong navigation, and it has happened that in some rare occasion that some of them has made contact whit those SAAB B17, and because of it smoot look they first thought this divebomber whas a fighterplane, some of them even writed a report of this plane when they come back home that SAAB B17 is a fighterplane. This I whonder, for there whas also some P-51 Mustang and other longrange fighter who come in to Swedish airspace, if so couldent there been a encountering whit Allied figher and SAAB B17, and if so what happened then, could there been an air to air combat perhaps?


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 12, 2010)

verner said:


> Looks like a hockey goal keeper.


Now that you mention it, it sure does! 

What's next?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Sep 13, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> What's next?



Try this:







Cheers


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 13, 2010)

Beech 18


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2010)

Yep !


----------



## norab (Sep 13, 2010)

just in case, AT-11


----------



## Marcogrifo (Sep 14, 2010)

norab said:


> just in case, AT-11


Yes it is 






@Tbolt and Airframes: of course your answers have to be considered correct too 

Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2010)

Darn ! Sneaky! Well done Norab ! Didn't know there were any still around.


----------



## norab (Sep 14, 2010)

You were in first Tbolt, go for it


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 14, 2010)

try this


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2010)

P3 Orion exhaust ?


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 14, 2010)

Not an Orion , but it is an exhaust .


----------



## norab (Sep 15, 2010)

CP-140 ?


----------



## Geedee (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks 'Teutonic' to me...for no apparant reason !. I'll throw in exhaust shroud for a Me110 night fighter (wouldn't need shrouds for a day jobbie)


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 15, 2010)

Not a CP-140 or a Me110


----------



## Geedee (Sep 15, 2010)

Still reckon its a Luftwaffe jobbie so I'll try a JU52...think I can see a hint of corrugation


----------



## Smoke (Sep 15, 2010)

Dassault Mirage?


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 15, 2010)

Not German, and not French


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2010)

It looks familiar, although I might be on the wrong track. I'm thinking a twin, or multi turbo-prop job, probably a military version, in a museum, so more likely American. Something like the turbo version of the Convair Coronado, can't remember the military designation !


----------



## norab (Sep 15, 2010)

Convair 580?


----------



## Geedee (Sep 15, 2010)

What was tha twin seat tandem high aspect ratio doobrie used by the US during the Vietnam'era'...Quiet Star ?....based on a motorised glider and had an exhaust pipe shrouded that ran the full length of the fuselage

Yup, probably wrong but I'll go with a Lockheed YO3 Quiet Star


----------



## Marcogrifo (Sep 15, 2010)

De Havilland Canada DHC-4A Caribou.











Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2010)

Now we're getting somewhere - knew I'd seen that layout somewhere !


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 15, 2010)

Caribou is correct! This one is a USAF version the C-7


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2010)

Would never have guessed that one in a million years.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 15, 2010)

It almost looked like something you'd find on a sci-fi starship...that was a good one.


----------



## Marcogrifo (Sep 17, 2010)

A new one to guess:


----------



## Smoke (Sep 17, 2010)

B-17?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2010)

Early B29 (or Tu2 whatever the Russian copy was called!)?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm thinking Russian, "H" tail...


----------



## Geedee (Sep 17, 2010)

Beriev Be 6 ?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Sep 17, 2010)

Geedee said:


> Beriev Be 6 ?


Yes it is  










Cheers


----------



## Geedee (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice one.

And now for something thats not as easy as it looks at first glance...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 17, 2010)

It looks easy?

Anyway, I'm gonna guess P-39?


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 17, 2010)

Westland Lysander


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2010)

D.H. Vampire.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 18, 2010)

Its not a P39, Lysander or Vampire.

Its British. Its a taildragger.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 18, 2010)

Hawker Typhoon?


----------



## Geedee (Sep 18, 2010)

Its not a Typhoon

It has fixed undercarriage


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2010)

Hawker Fury.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 18, 2010)

Its not a Fury.

It was designed as a replacement and had a 'fruity' knickname.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2010)

Fairey Albacore.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 18, 2010)

Winner !!!!!

Yup. its the Fairy Albacore, designed as a replacement for the Swordfish and collared with the knickname 'Applecore' !

This one is at the Fleet Air Arm Museum at Yeovilton


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2010)

It could do with a bit of a spring clean inside !
I'll get something posted soon as I can - need to go through what I have on file, as I'm running out of my own digital images.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2010)

This one shouldn't take long to get.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 18, 2010)

DC-3 / C-47 ?


----------



## Grampa (Sep 18, 2010)

About the Albacore, I found a clip of it in youtube 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROA8hvGXKR0_


----------



## norab (Sep 19, 2010)

PBY-Catalina


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice find Grampa.
Didn't think it would take long! Yes, it's the C47 hanging from the roof of the American Air Forces museum at Duxford.
Take it away Glenn.


----------



## Marcogrifo (Sep 21, 2010)

Maybe too easy for you:






Cheers


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 21, 2010)

OK how about this one


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2010)

C119 ?


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 21, 2010)

Not a C-119


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll go down a bit in size, but I think it's older - Pilatus turbo Porter ? I recognise those windows, but I'm stabbing here !


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 21, 2010)

How 'bout a C-123?


----------



## verner (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks like a 123 to me.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2010)

If that's the one known as the 'Provider', then that's what I'm thinking of. Too many numbers, too confusing - names are much easier !


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 22, 2010)

You've got it Buff! It's a C-123 Provider. It's piston engined powered with jet assist Terry, Not turbo


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry Glenn, the turbo Porter, single-engined, was my first choice, but the Priovider was the one I wanted, but couldn't think of the name or number at the time ! So much easier with named aircraft, rather than a choice of hundreds of bl**dy numbers !


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok here's one for all y'all. It's a full-size pic to make it easier for you.


----------



## norab (Sep 24, 2010)

Saunders Roe SR.A/1


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 24, 2010)

Man you guys are possitively demonic!


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 24, 2010)

Norab's right - I thought that would take a little longer to identify (must try harder next time!).


----------



## norab (Sep 25, 2010)

OK lets try this


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2010)

X-Wing fighter ...... I'll get me coat ...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 26, 2010)

Mig-21?


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 26, 2010)

Northrop Gamma "Polar Star"


----------



## norab (Sep 26, 2010)

Tbolt got it


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice one Norab and Glenn. Don't think I'd have got that one !


----------



## Geedee (Sep 26, 2010)

Ditto !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 26, 2010)

Me either!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 26, 2010)

Try this one


----------



## Geedee (Sep 27, 2010)

B-36 ?.....yuo, I know....wrong !


----------



## Smoke (Sep 27, 2010)

Beaufighter?


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 27, 2010)

Not a Beaufighter


----------



## norab (Sep 27, 2010)

OS2U-3 Kingfisher ?


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 28, 2010)

Not a Kingfisher


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's a clue guys: There were only two made and the other one crashed.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2010)

My marriages????

I'll show myself out....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2010)

He He! 
I've got it .... it's the Notcrash Mk2.
I'll follow David .........


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## T Bolt (Sep 29, 2010)

You guys just crack me up! 

It's also a very unusual type


----------



## Geedee (Sep 30, 2010)

Curtiss Wright X-19 Tiltrotor ?
Only two built. First one destroyed in a crash in 1965 and the program was cancelled.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 30, 2010)

Too recent. Go back another couple of decades


----------



## Geedee (Sep 30, 2010)

Still think its a Curtis jobbie, so I'll gp with the Curtiss Wright XP 55 Ascender ?

Allthough they built three not two, and the first and third where lost to accidents. I'll keep looking....


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 30, 2010)

Very goog Gary! You're up


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2010)

Ah, that thingy! Another one I would have chased around the houses for a month ! Well done Gary.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 30, 2010)

That was a good one !. Wasn't even sure which way it supposed to be pointing in your piccie, and it looked like a prop blade attachement to the right of the pic. At one point, I'd convincved myself it was a jet pod from a twin airliner and the body was pointing from left to right, then I was sure it was a P-38 with the intakes under the engines.....then you said it was unusual ! Very sneaky one, well played.

This one should be fairly easy....


----------



## Marcogrifo (Sep 30, 2010)

F4 Phantom II?

Cheers


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 30, 2010)

That seems very familiar Gary but I can't place it


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea there were any XP-55's left!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 30, 2010)

It's at the Kalamazoo Air Zoo David. It looks like it was completely restores. I'll try to post some pictures on my Air Zoo thread tonight.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Glenn!


----------



## norab (Oct 1, 2010)

I also didn't realize any XP-55's were left. I was sure it was the back end of an aircraft (which in a reverse sort of style it is )


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 1, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Here's a clue guys: There were only two made and the other one crashed.



Actually there were three built. The first crashed after entering a flat spin, the second one is the one you have a picture of and the third crashed at Wright-Patterson during an airshow, killing the pilot and one or two spectators.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 2, 2010)

Marcogrifo said:


> F4 Phantom II?
> 
> Cheers



That didn't take long....dont know if its a Phantom II but its certainly a Phantom. Take it away dude...


----------



## Marcogrifo (Oct 3, 2010)

Another to guess (this should be easy again):






Cheers


----------



## Geedee (Oct 3, 2010)

Valkyrie ?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Oct 3, 2010)

Geedee said:


> Valkyrie ?


Yep
The mighty XB70 Valkyrie, indeed 






Cheers


----------



## Geedee (Oct 3, 2010)

That is one very impresive bird !!!
Right chaps, try this one...


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 3, 2010)

C-97


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 3, 2010)

Harrier


----------



## Geedee (Oct 3, 2010)

Not a C- 97 or a Harrier


----------



## looney (Oct 4, 2010)

westland wyvern?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 4, 2010)

Its not a Wyvern.

The wheels in the picture are on the nose gear 

Two remain currently airworthy with a further 3 that could be brought upto flight status


----------



## norab (Oct 4, 2010)

Yak-36?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 4, 2010)

norab said:


> Yak-36?



I can see you've been busy on this one !. Sorry tho', its not a '36. Remember, you're looking at a nose wheel assembly in this pic....with two wheels and two steering rams, so that will give a clue to the size of A/C thats up for identification (its not small).

Few more clues... its British design from the late 40's, the exhaust should give a clue to the powerplant used


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 4, 2010)

That nose wheel really looks like a C-97 so I'll go with a Super Guppy


----------



## Marcogrifo (Oct 4, 2010)

Vickers Viscount?

Cheers


----------



## Geedee (Oct 4, 2010)

Marcogrifo said:


> Vickers Viscount?
> 
> Cheers



Top marks !. It is indeed a Viscount. Over to you


----------



## Marcogrifo (Oct 5, 2010)

Geedee said:


> Top marks !. It is indeed a Viscount. Over to you


Thanks, I must admit that big exhaust really puzzled me for a good while 

ok, another to guess here:






Cheers


----------



## Smoke (Oct 5, 2010)

C-47/DC-3?


----------



## norab (Oct 6, 2010)

Nord Noratlas?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Oct 6, 2010)

Neither.
Not a tail-sitter, though.
High-wing twin engined, it was (and still is in some aspect) a not conventional plane for his days...

Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2010)

Another one which looks familiar - but I can't place it !


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Oct 6, 2010)

Budd Conestoga


----------



## Marcogrifo (Oct 6, 2010)

r2800doublewasp said:


> Budd Conestoga


You win!

Yes, it's the Budd RB-1/C-93 Conestoga the "Steel plane", a modern cargo built mainly of stainless steel in early '40s 






Here some basic info from "Virtual Aircraft Museum" (All the World's Helicopters and Rotorcraft - the most complete helicopter collection in the world. Helicopters, autogyros, tilt-rotors, tilt-wings etc.) 
Budd RB / C-93 Conestoga - transport


> The RB transport plane was built mainly of steel, as an insurance against shortage of light alloys. The first prototype flew on October 31, 1943. About 800 aircraft were ordered by US Army and US Navy but there never was an aluminium shortage, so the need for the RB disappeared and only 17 aircraft were built.








Cheers


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 14, 2010)

It's been over a week, so if you guys don't mind I'll post another one to keep the thread going.
This one is not cut, it's the whole picture.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2010)

Not sure about this one, although the shape is familiar, but that's Miss Daisie driving in the background !!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2010)

That blond in it looks SCAAAARY!


----------



## CliffyB (Oct 14, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> That blond in it looks SCAAAARY!




ZOMBIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Quick kill it!!!!!


----------



## norab (Oct 14, 2010)

SNJ ? I think there may be two in the picture


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 14, 2010)

That is a SNJ/AT-6 in the background, but not the subject in the for-ground


----------



## Marcogrifo (Oct 15, 2010)

Got it, it's the Vultee BT-13 Valiant trainer:







I red that those green stripes on wings and fuse were applied to instrumental flight trainers, it's correct?

Cheers


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 15, 2010)

Valiant is correct! Don't know about the stripes though


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2010)

That's the one I was thinking of, but couldn't remember it's name or number ! Well done.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, it's been 10 days...I figure I'll post one up to keep things going...


----------



## Geedee (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks suspiciously like a twin stick '51. If I remember correctly, she's got a lot of red in her colour scheme and a Squadron Id of 'WD' ?....at work at the moment so can't check my library !!!

Nice looking pic by the way ....but I am a bit biased


----------



## norab (Oct 27, 2010)

I think so too


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 27, 2010)

Well dang it Gary, you could have at least let the ink dry in the post before jumping in! 

But you nailed it exactly, no real surprise there, you seem to know the office of a Stang pretty well. 

Here she is, the Collings Foundation PT-51C at the Redding Airport back in June 2009:


----------



## Airframes (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice one Dave, and well done Gary, you beat me to it. Always fancied modelling one of those, in 4th FG colours.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 27, 2010)

I had not seen that one yet, she's a real beaut!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 27, 2010)

Stunning shot Dave !

Rightyho....this ones a bit different.

It doesnt have a manufacturers name as such, its a 'one off'. However, having said its a one off, it has some very interesting 'direct' links with WW2.

It was given a name (with a direct historic input) and thats what you've got to try and find out. I'll give you two clues....cos I'm kind hearted !.... Prisoner of War / US Navy

Lets see if you can find out what it was called. When its identified, I'll give you a story that involves me and the designer / builder.

The piccie is the full shot, not cropped. This one will involve a fair bit digging to find out. Have fun


----------



## Airframes (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, I've done a heck of a lot of digging, and come to the conclusion that, given the maritime rigging on the thing, it's the Marie Rose, with wings !!!


----------



## norab (Oct 28, 2010)

my first thought was the Colditz **** but the floats and wheels rule that out


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 28, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> I had not seen that one yet, she's a real beaut!



You have to!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 28, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> I had not seen that one yet, she's a real beaut!





Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> You have to!


Aaron's right...lol
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/graugeists-photos-17650-6.html#post511156


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 28, 2010)

Your two shots are a lot better than mine,http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/brooks-photos-16469-53.html , third or fourth shot down.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 29, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Your two shots are a lot better than mine,http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/brooks-photos-16469-53.html , third or fourth shot down.


You scored a sweet shot of the Stang taking off! I wasn't able to get any like that


----------



## Geedee (Oct 29, 2010)

norab said:


> my first thought was the Colditz **** but the floats and wheels rule that out



You are on the right lines. Do some more digging, you are getting close.


----------



## norab (Oct 29, 2010)

I didn't mean anything salacious by the name, That is the way I have always seen it named


----------



## Geedee (Oct 29, 2010)

norab said:


> I didn't mean anything salacious by the name, That is the way I have always seen it named



No worries mate, what you've put down is correct for that particula rairframe, but alas, not the one in my piccie. 

Another clue....they are related !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2010)

Goldfinch Amphibian 161 ?

Is that a pic you took?????????????


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey GrauGeist, VB's not paying any attention to us.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 29, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Hey GrauGeist, VB's not paying any attention to us.


Yep...I noticed that...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2010)

I think we got his attention.  Hey VB!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2010)

Now how the heck could I ignore you fellas!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 29, 2010)

lmao


----------



## Geedee (Nov 1, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Goldfinch Amphibian 161 ?
> 
> Is that a pic you took?????????????



The plane was actually called 'Son of Colditz' but essentially you are correct. top marks mate, well done.!

And yes, thats one of my pictures. 

I first met Bill way back in 1976 when I was doing my gliding proficiency at the tender age of 16, at Old Sarum airfield and on the 10 Oct 1976 when I soloed, he linvited me to sit in his Luton Minor. I didn't know at the time who he was but the fact that distinguished looking guy would let me sit in the plane that he'd built and just after my solo's was a fantastic event for me, a mere 16 years old !. After that day, I always had my top button on my uniform battledress undone as I was a pilot !!

I then discovered this unusual plane being built in the hangars at Old Sarum way back in 2006, didn't know who was building it or what it was even as there was no-one around to ask and I will not enter a hangar unless invited. I returned back in 2007 and the plane was coming along nicely. Then Bill passed on in the Oct of 2007 almost 34 years to the date I first met him. I found this out in 2008 !.

If only, I'd known about his exploits earlier.

Bill, you sir where both a Gent and a true Hero !

For more info on Bill read the attached....its brilliant. http://www.oldframlinghamian.com/images/articles/FLIGHTLTLESLIEBILLJAMESEDWARDGOLDFINCH26-32.pdf

Heres a few of my shots of the build from 2006 / 7 of this fantastic little plane, being lovingly built by Bill.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2010)

Great stuff Gary, and a fascinating story. I'm fairly sure that that Luton Minor was based at my Aero Club at one time - looks very familiar, including the registration.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2010)

Great story Gary, thanks!

I don't have one to post yet.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok I'll give it a go. And I'm not making this easy. (he said sheepishly) VB if you get one to post go right ahead sir.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 2, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> And I'm not making this easy.



Its what they attach the sky hooks to !!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2010)

Wait!

I got this one!

A tow hook on a PzKfw Mk.III, late production, right-front...

Am I right?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi, I know of ringbolts like that on flying boats, but...

Cheers


----------



## Geedee (Nov 2, 2010)

I'll have a shot at a Blackhawk. 

With ring bolts like that, I'm assuming they would be used to tie an airframe down to the deck of a carrier and again, I'm only guessing a chopper 'cos of the colour. 

My first thought was a it belongs to a B25....Doolitle raid type of scenario.


----------



## Marcogrifo (Nov 2, 2010)

Geedee said:


> I'll have a shot at a Blackhawk.
> 
> With ring bolts like that, I'm assuming they would be used to tie an airframe down to the deck of a carrier and again, I'm only guessing a chopper 'cos of the colour.
> 
> My first thought was a it belongs to a B25....Doolitle raid type of scenario.


Hmm, I think you're right!
After all, it's always a matter of tying down a plane...

Cheers


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2010)

dunno, Gary...the B-25s at that point in time had the olive drab overall, that looks to be closer to the U.S.N. haze gray...I think you might be onto something there with a naval application


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2010)

Nah, it's a 6 x 4 recovery aircraft, used for towing broken-down bombers off clouds !


----------



## Smoke (Nov 2, 2010)

C-47 modified for glider tow?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 2, 2010)

Geedee said:


> I'll have a shot at a Blackhawk.
> 
> With ring bolts like that, I'm assuming they would be used to tie an airframe down to the deck of a carrier and again, I'm only guessing a chopper 'cos of the colour.
> 
> My first thought was a it belongs to a B25....Doolitle raid type of scenario.



At least you had some fun with it! It's all your Gary!


----------



## Geedee (Nov 3, 2010)

Well thats one for the books !. I've only ever seen one once before and that was back 2004 at Oshkosh !. Believe it or not that was a totally random guess based purely on the colour of the skin, and I could only think of a chopper of some sort. I was going to suggest a Chinook !. I am surprised !!!

That was cracker of a shot Aaron, well done mate.

Rightyho chaps, have a go at this one...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2010)

Camera port on a...... b*gg*red if I know ! I'll take a guess and say Hunter FR9.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry, not a Hunter

And its not a crop, its the full piccie.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm gonna need some clues.
Cause I ain't gotta clue.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 6, 2010)

Four engines....sometimes five !

Thats not a a camera port in the picture...


----------



## Geedee (Nov 6, 2010)

Sorry....seem to be having a few hiccups with posting !


----------



## Marcogrifo (Nov 6, 2010)

Geedee said:


> Four engines....sometimes five !


Hmm, Avro Lancaster?



Geedee said:


> Thats not a a camera port in the picture...


It seems clear, and that wind screen frame makes me think it might be used for evacuation of some liquid of sort...

Cheers


----------



## Marcogrifo (Nov 6, 2010)

Got it!

The sad last remains of last Avro Ashton:






Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice one! It used to be stored not far from me, near Woodford, but is now at Newark. Well done.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice one! It used to be stored not far from me, near Woodford, but is now at Newark. Well done.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 8, 2010)

It is indeed the Avro Ashton. I've been inside this bird at Newark.....and you know what ?....its as empty on the inside as my wallet !!!

Over to you


----------



## Marcogrifo (Nov 8, 2010)

Another one to guess:






Cheers


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2010)

Convair NB-36H?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Nov 9, 2010)

Capt. Vick said:


> Convair NB-36H?



Well done 






Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2010)

That was quick! Huge nose gear on that thing !


----------



## Grampa (Nov 10, 2010)

One of the most idiotic planes ever build. why? Because it's whas build to had a active nucklear reactor inside for flighttest. good what whould havde been if that thing crased?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 10, 2010)

Interesting aside about the NB-36, they said it was like flying a glider because the lead lining around the cockpit made it vertually sound-proof. Neat huh?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow, that actually is pretty cool!


----------



## Geedee (Nov 16, 2010)

Bump !...

Heres one to keep things ticking over..


----------



## norab (Nov 16, 2010)

British Aircraft Corporation Lightning ??


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2010)

HS188 Research aircraft? (that stainless steel thingy! And with what looks like TSR 2 in the background - just in case it was a trick question!)


----------



## Geedee (Nov 17, 2010)

Not a Lightning, stainless steel thingy or the TSR2.

It is however British and you are looking at one 'plane, not one parked in front of another.



> just in case it was a trick question


 as if I'd do such a thing...tut tut !


----------



## Marcogrifo (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok, I think I got it:

Blackburn Buccaneer







this shot was taken from a different point of view but gives the idea, right? 

Nice trick, sir! 

BTW, that nose cone is REALLY sharp! 

Cheers


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 17, 2010)

I do believe Marcogrifo get's the cigar.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 17, 2010)

Marcogrifo said:


> Ok, I think I got it:
> 
> Blackburn Buccaneer
> 
> ...



You got it dude, well spotted !

Its the Buccaneer from the Fleet Air Arm Museum at Yeovilton. And yes....it is sharp !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 17, 2010)

Nicely done!!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 17, 2010)

Very Very Tricky there Gary!!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2010)

Yep, very tricky dickey! Good one though, and well deduced Marco !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 17, 2010)

Impressive, both of you! (Gary you sneaky bugger!)


----------



## Marcogrifo (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks

OK, do you know this?






Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2010)

Breguet Atlantic ?


----------



## norab (Nov 18, 2010)

Nimrod ?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry, not Atlantic nor Nimrod.
Actually that's not a military plane too...(even if a well known military version existed)

Cheers


----------



## Geedee (Nov 19, 2010)

Dont know why, but I'm thinking its one of the 'Ekranoplan' family. Hmmmmm, have to do some more research on this one.


----------



## Marcogrifo (Nov 20, 2010)

Geedee said:


> Dont know why, but I'm thinking its one of the 'Ekranoplan' family. Hmmmmm, have to do some more research on this one.


ok, I think it's time for some hints 

first: it's a landplane

second: it's american

third: it's a old bird, a very interesting revamping for an really everlasting plane 

Cheers


----------



## Marcogrifo (Nov 22, 2010)

Hmmm, still no answers?
Ok, I hope the pic below can give you a better hint:






Cheers


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 22, 2010)

Super DC-3 with a schnozzle?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2010)

Certainly a turbo-prop 'Dak' - weather research?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2010)

Just a guess here, but a degaussing array?


----------



## Geedee (Nov 23, 2010)

Yup .... agree...looks like a Basler 'turbo' conversion of the venerable Dak. With the snazzy paint job, anything to do with Magnetic Anomaly Detection (not sub hunter, type but Geological use ?)


----------



## Marcogrifo (Nov 23, 2010)

Geedee said:


> Yup .... agree...looks like a Basler 'turbo' conversion of the venerable Dak. With the snazzy paint job, anything to do with Magnetic Anomaly Detection (not sub hunter, type but Geological use ?)



We have a winner, well done!

Yes, the Basler BT-67, here a largely modified version for geological survey:





Funny plane, isn't it?
The DC-3 is really the "highlander"  of aviation industry...

Cheers


----------



## norab (Dec 4, 2010)

Just to get things rolling again


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 14, 2010)

See if this gets it going again.


----------



## norab (Dec 15, 2010)

DC-3 ??


----------



## norab (Dec 15, 2010)

Since nobody guessed at my previous post the answer is an A6M Zero


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 15, 2010)

I would have never guessed a Zero.

It's not a DC-3


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2010)

Tried four times to reply in this post, and it keeps spitting it out! A quick guess - tail lamp on a Bearcat?


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 18, 2010)

It is a tail lamp, but not on a Bearcat. A bit bigger that that. 
Heres a few more shots. A bit wider angle.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 18, 2010)

Curtis Commando ?


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 18, 2010)

No not a C-46


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 18, 2010)

Brewster Buffalo?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2010)

Can't remember the name, but the airliner version based on the B17 - Boeing Stratoliner I think?


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 18, 2010)

That's it Terry! Boeing 307


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2010)

Beautiful looking bird, I always thought. I'll be back when I've found something!
OK, got one. Try this for now.


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 21, 2010)

Is it an Oxford?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2010)

Sure is! Well done - didn't take long, that one!


----------



## Astaldo711 (Dec 22, 2010)

Damn you're good!


----------



## norab (Feb 25, 2011)

OK lets see if we can get rolling again


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 25, 2011)

The P-80 at the Air Space Museum in DC


----------



## norab (Feb 25, 2011)

that didn't take long, you're up Tbolt


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 25, 2011)

It will have to wait until tonight when I'm at home with access to my pictures.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 25, 2011)

You mean you dont take them to work !!!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 25, 2011)

Geedee said:


> You mean you dont take them to work !!!!!



Use to but we haven't played this in a while


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 25, 2011)

Well here it is


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2011)

Rear canopy and radio mast on a A6 'Zero'.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 25, 2011)

Very good Terry! It's all yours


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2011)

OK, try this one. Sorry about the quality.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 27, 2011)

Vixen


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll give you that Neil, it's an A.W. Sea Vixen.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2011)

OK, Neil's disqualified........ he knows waaaaaay to much to play this game!


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 1, 2011)

my reply


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 1, 2011)

I found a photo of it but I can't find out what it is.


----------



## Marcogrifo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi all 

it's a canadian Fleet Fort:






Cheers


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 2, 2011)

right on


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 2, 2011)

I found the shot Neil took of it. I had not ever seen one before. Way to go Marco!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2011)

Good stuff! Had an idea what it was, but couldn't think of the name!


----------



## Geedee (Mar 19, 2011)

Seems to have quitened down a bit?

Here's one to keep things ticking over until Marco gets back with one...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2011)

Hs129 ?


----------



## Geedee (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry, its not an HS129


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2011)

Just as well, 'cos I meant the 'Salamander' Volksjager He thingy !!!


----------



## Geedee (Mar 20, 2011)

aha !....that makes sense now...errrrrr.

It's not however one of them thingies either.

Heres a few clues
It's a single seater jet
To take this shot was quite a stretch !


----------



## Marcogrifo (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi all, 
nice to see a new challenge in the thread 

Gary, that cockpit looks like an early jet fighter's one: might it be some british prototype?

Cheers


----------



## Geedee (Mar 20, 2011)

Marcogrifo said:


> might it be some british prototype?


 
Indeed it might well be


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2011)

English Electric P1 ?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Mar 21, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Indeed it might well be


I see, thank you 

@ Airframes: 
oh yes, your is a good deduction, that cockpit is really far from ground! 

Cheers


----------



## Geedee (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry....no I aint ! ... its not a P1. It's English. I was using my tripod, fully extended and like a monopod, at arms reach and on tiptoes to get this shot.


----------



## Marcogrifo (Mar 21, 2011)

OK.
And what about the Fairey FD2?

Cheers


----------



## Geedee (Mar 22, 2011)

Dude...you been looking over my shoulder ?

Yup, its the British Aircraft Corporation 221 AKA the Fairy Delta 2. This is one well tall bird on its stalky undercart. This one is at Yeovilton Air museum. Caused no end of amusement to other visitors when I was trying to get the internal cockpit shot as I knew very few people would have seen inside her.

The shot looking directly at the nose-wheel leg was taken at eye level...bl**dy cockpit's another 10 feet plus above me !!!!

Over to you.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2011)

Good one, and that's one long-legged bird!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2011)

No kidding, kinda puts you in the mind of a flamingo.


----------



## Marcogrifo (Mar 23, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Dude...you been looking over my shoulder ?


hehe, who knows, maybe...

Seriously, a bit of luck, some deductive guess and and, above all, the hints you gave us did the trick.

ok, and now new for you:




This ain't brit.

Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2011)

It's familiar, and I think French, but can't think of the type!


----------



## A4K (Mar 24, 2011)

To me too...can't remember what though...


----------



## Marcogrifo (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry, not french plane.

Cheers


----------



## magnu (Mar 25, 2011)

Early Piaggio jet?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Mar 25, 2011)

magnu said:


> Early Piaggio jet?


 Nope, not italian, sorry.

Cheers


----------



## Marcogrifo (Mar 27, 2011)

No answer?

ok, it's time for a hint: it's not a french nor italian aircraft, but not too far from there...

Cheers


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm thinking along the lines of the first British jet powered airliner but I don't think it's quite large enough to be that.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2011)

The half full sized (?) test prototype for the SAAB Draken?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry again, not british nor swedish, go south 

Cheers


----------



## Grampa (Mar 29, 2011)

The Federal Aircraft Factory N-20-01 Aiguillon? 
EFW N-20 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Marcogrifo (Mar 29, 2011)

Grampa said:


> The Federal Aircraft Factory N-20-01 Aiguillon?
> EFW N-20 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Oh yes, that is! 







Congrats

Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2011)

Ah Ha! That's what I originally thought of, but didn't know the name - or that it was Swiss, not French!! Good one.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow I never would have gotten that one. Lets have another.


----------



## Grampa (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok I hope this is a challenge for you guy's


----------



## Marcogrifo (Mar 30, 2011)

PZL-Mielec TS-11 Iskra






Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow Marco! That was quick. I don't think I'd have got that one, the markings threw me!


----------



## Grampa (Mar 30, 2011)

Arrgh you aint easy Marcogrifo.


----------



## Marcogrifo (Mar 31, 2011)

Grampa said:


> Arrgh you aint easy Marcogrifo.


hehe, thanks but a bit of luck always help 
My first guess was Aero L-29 but after some digging at last came out the Iskra...

Cheers


----------



## rena42war (May 1, 2011)

Good Idea. It would be better. keep it up...........


----------



## norab (May 2, 2011)

Let's give this one a try


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2011)

I was thinking Bristol F2 Fighter, but the struts are not right for that. Maybe a DH2 ?


----------



## norab (May 2, 2011)

That didn't take long, DH-2 it is


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2011)

Darn! Now I've got to find something! I'll post something soon as possible.
EDIT: OK, try this one.


----------



## T Bolt (May 2, 2011)

Lake amphibian?


----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2011)

I didn't think that would take long ! Yep Glenn, it's a Lake Amphibian, taken at the PFA Rally at Cranfield in the mid 1980s.


----------



## rochie (May 3, 2011)

looks like my daughter's hair dryer !


----------



## T Bolt (May 3, 2011)

I'll come up with another one when I get home tonight.


----------



## T Bolt (May 3, 2011)

OK here's one


----------



## pbfoot (May 3, 2011)

b45


----------



## T Bolt (May 3, 2011)

That sure didn't last long! Your turn.


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2011)

Let's keep this going. Try this one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 18, 2011)

Sunderland?


----------



## Tangopilot89 (May 18, 2011)

Me110? I know it's a long shot.


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2011)

Capt Vic got it! 
And your shout mate.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 18, 2011)

Ok, now that was impressive Vic!


----------



## T Bolt (May 18, 2011)

Didn't even know the Sunderland had fixed guns  Can you just imagine on in a dogfight!  I read a book once that opened with a dogfight between a Catalina and an Albatross D.V


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2011)

Captured 'Zero' ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 19, 2011)

Nope! Though I will admit that it does "look" like it has a Japanese character on the tail...


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2011)

Ah - just spotted the fin fillet too. The tail wheel mount looks familiar, so I'll try the Army version of the Dauntless ?


----------



## norab (May 19, 2011)

Fisher P-75


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 20, 2011)

Actually you are both right. It's the Fisher XP-75 Eagle, the version that did use the A-24 tail! You go norab!


----------



## norab (May 20, 2011)

This may (or not) be a little tricky


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 20, 2011)

Budd BB-1 Pioneer airplane in front of the Franklin Institute?


----------



## norab (May 20, 2011)

very good, right you are







your up


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2011)

I won't be able to post until late Monday. Someone want to take my place?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 21, 2011)

Now that's an odd bird.


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2011)

Here's one to be going on with.


----------



## pbfoot (May 21, 2011)

Anson


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2011)

Yep, starboard bomb bays on an Avro Anson. Well done, your turn.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 23, 2011)

I didn't even know the Anson had bomb bays! Great photos


----------



## pbfoot (May 23, 2011)

I'll pass on the choosing a pic


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2011)

OK then. Another one to be going on with.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 23, 2011)

P-51 w/Malcom canopy?


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2011)

Nope. First clue - it's not American.


----------



## johnsonkid (May 24, 2011)

Yep, Harrison and Jamie got it. It's a B25C Mitchell II. This is the one which becam known, in the UK, as Grumpy. The pics were taken circa 1988, just after it arrived at Duxford, UK, before being painted in RAF colours. The aircraft is rare in that it was actually one of a batch to serve with the RAF, although most of the war it was in Canada as a training aircraft. Got the serial and details somewhere!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 24, 2011)

I vote Firefly Terry.


----------



## Geedee (May 24, 2011)

I really need to spend more time on this site !.

Dont think this is a Mustang as the armour plate behind the pilots 'headrest' is the wrong shape. To me, the colouring looks Naval and it also looks to be quite a tall bird judging from the angle the piccie is taken at, so that rules out a Seafire. 

I'm going to chuck in a Gannet ?

And welcome aboard Johnsonkid


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2011)

Well Gary, J Kid looks like a spammer to me, having quoted a piece of text from a previous post, for no apparent reason.
But you got it matey, the Hippocroccofrog of carrier aircraft, the Fairey Gannet.
Methinks it's time for one of your trying ones !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 24, 2011)

What a contraption!!!!


----------



## Geedee (May 25, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Methinks it's time for one of your trying ones !





Okeydokey chaps....try this one.


----------



## norab (May 25, 2011)

Hot air balloon?


----------



## T Bolt (May 25, 2011)

Antenna array at the top of Dr. Frankenstein's castle


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2011)

The top of the control tower in Gary's back yard.


----------



## pbfoot (May 25, 2011)

Duxfords restored Montgolfier Bros hot air balloon


----------



## Airframes (May 25, 2011)

Or Jan's 'Judy' catcher .......


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 25, 2011)

Isn't that Cuba's defense against low flying B-1s, "Trees?"


----------



## Geedee (May 26, 2011)

Its not a hot air balloon although I can see why you’d think that 
Its not the antenna array on top of Dr Frankensteins castle…he’s gone cable now !
Aaron….I wish !!!
Its not DX’s Montgolfier Bros balloon
I returned Jans ‘Judy’ catcher last week !
And the B1’s just put their windscreen wipers on !

You guys cracked me up this morning ….bleedin nutters….just what I needed….having a real bad day and its not even 09:00hrs !!!

Rightyho…some clues while I get my coat ready for a hasty retreat…… 

It’s an….
American
Single seat
High wing
Tail-dragging polymorph ! (that bit means it has variable wing geometry). 
The pilot…and on occasion female wing walker !!!...are required to wear specialist clothing.

And the biggest clue…I saw it Oshkosh back in 2004 !...and I have absolutely no idea what its called !. It is however 100% totally unique and should be readily identified, so a photo gets the win !


----------



## T Bolt (May 26, 2011)

No clue what it is, but here it is.


----------



## Geedee (May 26, 2011)

Yup...thats the errrrr...ummmm...thing !.
Definately Flintstone inspired. Good spot dude !=D> Over to you now for something equally bizarre ?


----------



## T Bolt (May 26, 2011)

Wow! It does look like something from Dr. Frankenstein's castle!

I'm at work now away from my pics so the new one will have to wait until tonight.


----------



## T Bolt (May 26, 2011)

Ok here it is:


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2011)

LMAO, nice one Gary!


----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2011)

Apart from an exhaust, I haven't a clue !


----------



## pbfoot (May 26, 2011)

Its an intake on something it appears to me maybe a turboprop


----------



## Marcogrifo (May 26, 2011)

Hi all, I just came back to check the thread and what I see?
Nonetheless than a "steam powered ptero-copterus"! LOL 
Nice find, Geedee 

The last pic, instead, make me think about a piston inline engine more than a radial, and a twin engined aircraft but I've really no clue about the model... 

Cheers


----------



## T Bolt (May 26, 2011)

It is an exhaust and not a turboprop. It is a piston engined twin, but not inline.


----------



## Geedee (May 27, 2011)

I've seen this before, or something like it....hang on a minute...
Twin radial ?...Beech 18 nope...back in a mo'....

Aha...Boeing B247D ?


----------



## Tangopilot89 (May 27, 2011)

Hmm, Messerschmitt Me410?


----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2011)

Think Gary has it.


----------



## T Bolt (May 27, 2011)

Gary got it. Boeing 247


----------



## Geedee (May 27, 2011)

Cheers Glenn, that was a good one.

Interesting to note the similarity to the DC2 /3 with the main undercart sticking out proud when in the retracted postion....must help a whole heap in the event of a belly landing !

Rightyho chaps, have a go at this one (and no, its not prehistoric....this time  !!)


----------



## Marcogrifo (May 29, 2011)

Geedee, I think this is too difficult to guess for me (and I suspect not only for me...), only thing I can say it's a piston engined (probably a radial) aircraft, twin engined maybe.
Some hint, please? 

Cheers


----------



## pbfoot (May 29, 2011)

Shackleton


----------



## Geedee (May 29, 2011)

Sorry chaps

Its not a Shakleton

Heres a few clues....

Its a American design
Military and Civilian use
Nosewheel
Multi engined

Its a......


----------



## Marcogrifo (May 29, 2011)

...Lockheed 1049 (or C-121) Super Constellation 

Cheers


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2011)

I think so too !!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 29, 2011)

The shnoz wheel gave it away.


----------



## Geedee (May 30, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> The shnoz wheel gave it away.



Hmmmmm...note to self, too many clues too soon does not make my fellow forumites squirm too much !

Yup, its a Connie. Snapped her at Oshkosh in 2004 and boy , is she a big bird !

Take it away guys...


----------



## Marcogrifo (May 31, 2011)

Something new to guess for you:






Cheers


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2011)

Wing pod on a H.P. Hastings?


----------



## Marcogrifo (May 31, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Wing pod on a H.P. Hastings?


nope

Cheers


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jun 1, 2011)

Still no guess?

ok, time for hints; I can't say what is it but I can say what it is NOT 

this is NOT american;

this is NOT british;

this is NOT a single engined;

this is NOT a four engined;

this is NOT a fighter;

this is NOT a bomber;

this is NOT a seaplane;

I can't say more about, otherwise this is NOT a quiz 

Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmm. I'm thinking an Italian twin jet, but can't remember the name! However, the roof of the hangar looks very like Duxford, so I'm getting doubts about everything!


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry, not italian and not Duxford.

But it also ain't french or swiss or dutch or spanish or swedish or...Ach! Should I say more? 

Experimental aircraft preserved in the local manufacturer's museum.

Cheers


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry for jumping in, but is it an Arado 234?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jun 3, 2011)

Tangopilot89 said:


> Sorry for jumping in, but is it an Arado 234?


Why sorry? Everyone is welcome here 
And not an Arado too...

Cheers


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jun 4, 2011)

Marcogrifo said:


> Why sorry? Everyone is welcome here
> And not an Arado too...
> 
> Cheers



Ok mate, didn't want to sound pushy is all. Based on your clues, I can only guess it's a Luftwaffe type?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jun 4, 2011)

Tangopilot89 said:


> Ok mate, didn't want to sound pushy is all. Based on your clues, I can only guess it's a Luftwaffe type?


Yes, it's german postwar prototype (guess which german aircraft manufacturers survived the WWII...).

Cheers


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 4, 2011)

Dornier DO 31 ?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jun 4, 2011)

Not the 31.

Cheers


----------



## norab (Jun 5, 2011)

Do-29?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jun 5, 2011)

norab said:


> Do-29?


Yes it is! 

From Dornier Museum Friedrichshafen:






Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2011)

Good one !


----------



## norab (Jun 6, 2011)

Let's try this, should be easy


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2011)

Hawker Hunter.


----------



## norab (Jun 6, 2011)

fraid not , not designed in the UK


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2011)

In that case, it's got to be ... er, one of two types. First shot - F104 Starfighter.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2011)

Oops! Double post - deleted!


----------



## Lighthunmust (Jun 6, 2011)

norab said:


> View attachment 169418
> 
> 
> Let's try this, should be easy


 
My guess is also Starfighter.


----------



## norab (Jun 6, 2011)

you got it Airframes, ball's in your court


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2011)

OK, this one shouldn't take long !


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 7, 2011)

Harrier?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jun 8, 2011)

SAAB Viggen?

Cheers


----------



## Geedee (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks like a Viggen to me as well.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry for the delayed reply chaps. It is indeed a SAAB Viggen, so Marco has it.


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jun 10, 2011)

Here it is:






Cheers


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jun 10, 2011)

He-111?


----------



## Lighthunmust (Jun 10, 2011)

How about an He-115 with an anti-ship cannon? It looks like a Heinkel nose with a slight view of a radial engine.


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry guys, not an Heinkel.

Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2011)

It looks Japanese -- but as I'm ignorant regarding Japanese aircraft, even though I think I know what it is ......


----------



## Lighthunmust (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm thinking it is French. Possibly a Bloch.


----------



## norab (Jun 11, 2011)

maybe Ki-67 ?


----------



## Lighthunmust (Jun 11, 2011)

It is a Cansa FC.20.


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jun 11, 2011)

Lighthunmust said:


> It is a Cansa FC.20.



You got it! 

Fiat Cansa FC.20 with 37mm Breda gun:






Cheers


----------



## Lighthunmust (Jun 11, 2011)

Marcogrifo said:


> You got it!
> 
> Fiat Cansa FC.20 with 37mm Breda gun:
> 
> ...






I was faster on the draw this time than with the F-104. I should have know it wasn't French just because of the low survivor rate of airframes. I used to play with Aircraft recognition cards when I was 8. This is a fun game. Thank you Geedee for creating it. Please forgive me if I don't post any photos as I have never been much of a photographer. If that disqualifies me from playing I completely understand. Please let me know.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2011)

Marcogrifo said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> From Dornier Museum Friedrichshafen:
> 
> ...


 

Dang it, I looked at that one and thought, Naaaaa


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

No one seems to have posted on here for a while. Anyone got any good pictures to resurrect this game please?

Andy


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jun 25, 2011)

I was just thinking to post this here:







Too easy? Too hard?

Cheers


----------



## Lighthunmust (Jun 25, 2011)

Looks pretty hard to me. Is it a Klingon Battlecruiser or Piscasso designed Cubist Stealth Drone? I guess I have to do some more head scratching and research.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2011)

Its a fin tip pod on something - F111 maybe?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jun 25, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Its a fin tip pod on something - F111 maybe?


Sorry, not an Aardvark.

Cheers


----------



## Geedee (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks like an experimental or high speed research A/C of some sort going by the angles on that surface. Was thinking one of the Fairey research jobbies but it aint one of those


----------



## Lighthunmust (Jun 27, 2011)

Could it be a partial picture of an engine intake for a stealth drone?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jun 27, 2011)

Lighthunmust said:


> Could it be a partial picture of an engine intake for a stealth drone?


No, sorry.
No helos, drones or blimps, anything but planes in my quizzes...

The first hint: though the F-111 has nothing to do with it has a very peculiar similarity with the quiz airplane 

Cheers


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 27, 2011)

It's the Grumman Jaguar...see below


“The entrance to the cockpit of this aircraft is most difficult. It should have been made impossible.” — Flight Journal magazine, April 2000, regards the XF10F-1, Grumman's first attempt at a swing wing fighter.


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes Vick, that is  

The XF10F-1 Jaguar was a tipical experimental weird design from the mighty fifties.
It had a two positon swing-wing system:











From Wikipedia:


> The unique horizontal stabilizer design was free-floating; the attached small foreplane was directly controlled by the pilot and pulled the stabilizer up or down; so, it was aerodynamically, not mechanically controlled, and this resulted in sluggish pitch control, increasingly so at low speeds where airflow over the small foreplane was lessened, and if the project had developed further, it probably would have been replaced by a conventional all-flying tailplane. The unpredictable behavior of the design often caused pilot-induced oscillations, with the sudden and erratic deployment of leading edge slats causing the aircraft to be nearly uncontrollable much of the time.








Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2011)

Bl**dy good call Cpt V !! At least I was in the right area with the fin pod.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 28, 2011)

Can someone else takeover. Been bumming the last few days. Sorry fellas...


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's one:


----------



## Lighthunmust (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like a european amphibian to me. Is it an amphibious Walrus if there was such a thing?


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 28, 2011)

sea king


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a Walrus or a Sea King


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like one of _those_ things to me - a Wil... can't say _that_ word !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing, but the landing gear does not look right.


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jun 29, 2011)

Hmm, I don't think it's a seaplane...


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 29, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Looks like one of _those_ things to me - a Wil... can't say _that_ word !


I wouldn't do that to you Terry! It isn't one to those "Grumman fighters", but that was a good call, the landing gear arrangement is similar, and it is not a seaplane or a flying boat.


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jun 29, 2011)

A Brewster one?

Cheers


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jun 29, 2011)

Not a Brewster?

ok, let's try with "C" initials...

c, c, c...c like Curtiss!

And then here it is the Curtiss Owl 







Cheers


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 29, 2011)

That's right, Curtiss O-52 Owl. Your turn to post a picture.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2011)

Good one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2011)

Very cool and nicely done.


----------



## Lighthunmust (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Marcogrifo (Jun 30, 2011)

Another one for ya:






Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2011)

Pure guess - Dassault Ouragan ?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jun 30, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Pure guess - Dassault Ouragan ?


Nope

Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2011)

Didn't really think so !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2011)

Yak-15?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jun 30, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Yak-15?


Not a Yak, sorry.

Cheers


----------



## Grampa (Jul 9, 2011)

The IAe 33 Pulqui II?
Aeronaves en detalle: FMA IAe-33 Pulqui II (IA X 33)


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2011)

I think he's got it ! Nice one.


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jul 9, 2011)

Grampa said:


> The IAe 33 Pulqui II?


Finally! 
Well done Grampa 

Cheers


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## Grampa (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok my turn then.

```

```


----------



## Grampa (Jul 10, 2011)

Here's go


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2011)

SAAB Lansen.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 10, 2011)

[email protected] Terry your good!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree, that was pretty impressive!


----------



## Grampa (Jul 10, 2011)

Yea damn good of you to answere the quest so fast.
Hoped that this picture whould be a hard one.
Whas it that the color of the plane, or that im from sweden it obvius whould be something from my homecountry?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jul 10, 2011)

Airframes said:


> SAAB Lansen.


 
Good job!

Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2011)

It was the shape of the intakes - and partly the colour - although I first thought of a T33. Oh, and a couple of days ago I was reading an article about SAAB, including the Lansen !!
I'll post something tomorrow - got to go out now.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2011)

OK, try this one.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 12, 2011)

Shot in the dark... Typhoon ?...the new fangled one whats powered bya couple of hoovers, not the old WW2 Warhorse


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jul 12, 2011)

A french Mirage (dunno the model though)?

Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2011)

Not a Typhoon II or a Mirage.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 12, 2011)

For some reason it strikes me as being a helicopter.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 12, 2011)

That's a tough one.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2011)

Not a helicopter. First clue, it's British.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 12, 2011)

Hunter or TSR.2?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2011)

Harrier


----------



## Grampa (Jul 13, 2011)

The Blackburn Buccaneer?
Blackburn Buccaneer | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jul 13, 2011)

Grampa said:


> The Blackburn Buccaneer?


I agree, nice


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2011)

I do believe Grampa nailed it again.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2011)

Yep, it's a Buccaneer. Take it away Grampa !


----------



## Grampa (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok my turn then Airframe, here's a challenge for you and you other competitor.

ps Its not a Swedis plane


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 14, 2011)

F-101 Voodoo


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jul 14, 2011)

Sepecat Jaguar?

Hmm...don't think so 

Cheers


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jul 14, 2011)

A wild guess here - F-4 Phantom?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2011)

Definitely not a Jaguar or Phantom. I tend to agree on the Voodoo though.


----------



## Grampa (Jul 14, 2011)

Nope, this is not the ass of the Phantom, Jaguar or Voodo.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 14, 2011)

probably not a fighter it doesn't appear to have afterburners nor can I see an arrestor hook


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2011)

...Tu-22M?

nevermind the tail isn't that far back


----------



## Grampa (Jul 14, 2011)

This pickture may give some hint.


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jul 14, 2011)

Ha! It's that navy trainer, the North American-Rockwell T-2C Buckeye, isn't it?

Cheers


----------



## Geedee (Jul 14, 2011)

Yup !


----------



## Grampa (Jul 14, 2011)

Gratz Marcogrifo you are the winner. You take the prise to give us a new challenge.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks.
OK, so it's my turn again, check this one below 

Cheers


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2011)

It's a Skyhawk, before it grew up and became a Phantom ! Or is it a Skytom .......?!! A strange creature whatever it is, looking like an A4 test-rig for Phantom intakes!


----------



## Grampa (Jul 16, 2011)

Rockwell XFV-12 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Maby?

By the way aint the rules of only guessing real and preserved planes?


----------



## Marcogrifo (Jul 16, 2011)

Grampa said:


> Rockwell XFV-12 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Maby?



Yes, it is, weird plane indeed...



Grampa said:


> By the way aint the rules of only guessing real and preserved planes?



Well, maybe I misunderstood something here, only a "real" 1:1 scale model was built and tested, so I think it can't be considered a real flown aircraft, sorry...

Cheers

P.S.: BTW, reading the starting post of this quiz thread I discovered (too late) that Geedee says:
*Only stipulation is that you must use your own pictures....not ones from the Internet or copied / scanned in from books etc.*
Unfortunately I can't follow this rule because I don't have any photo taken by myself to any aircraft in the world to show 
So, better I stop posting quizzes here again in the future.
Sorry for misunderstanding, it's my fault indeed 

Cheers


----------



## Grampa (Jul 17, 2011)

Well Well it's my turn then "grin" so here'sgoes and it aint a pretty plane for me


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 17, 2011)

Hispano HA 200 the Spanish trainer


----------



## Grampa (Jul 17, 2011)

ghuh I hoped that this whas a hard cracker. ok you are the champion so go ahead.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 17, 2011)

here ya go


----------



## Grampa (Jul 17, 2011)

Avro Canada CF-100 Canuck




A tip. Never take's planes from your homecountry. I made a misstakes that once.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2011)

Now that's a good looking aircraft.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 17, 2011)

Grampa said:


> Avro Canada CF-100 Canuck
> View attachment 173385
> 
> A tip. Never take's planes from your homecountry. I made a misstakes that once.


your right twice, your turn Ijust figured the 8 50's would mess some up


----------



## Grampa (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok lets try this


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 18, 2011)

Sepecat Jaguar?


----------



## Grampa (Jul 18, 2011)

nope not a Jaguar


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2011)

Mitsubishi F1 ?


----------



## Grampa (Jul 18, 2011)

Airframes you are the winner grtz


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2011)

A lucky guess ! Back soon with something.
OK, see what you can make of this one.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like an early Brit jet...Sea Hawk ?


----------



## Grampa (Jul 18, 2011)

de Havilland Sea Venom
de Havilland Sea Venom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2011)

Ah the powers of the internet for research !!
Yes, it's a Sea Venom, this one at Duxford. Your turn again then G.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 18, 2011)

It does certainly make it easy  but I still havent gotten one in a while


----------



## Grampa (Jul 19, 2011)

The weird thing about this "The what is it? game" it often aint so hard to solve those quiz, instead this game becoming more of finding those who are hard to solve.
hoping this gonna be a hard cracker for you to solve.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 19, 2011)

almost looks like an F-5 or T-38


----------



## norab (Jul 19, 2011)

HAL Marut ?


----------



## Grampa (Jul 19, 2011)

Gratz norab, you solved it
HF-24 Marut


----------



## norab (Jul 20, 2011)

OK lets try this


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 20, 2011)

want to say PBY Catalina or Canso


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 20, 2011)

Grumman Duck


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 21, 2011)

P-59


----------



## norab (Jul 21, 2011)

T-Bolt's got it, I'm away from home for a few days will post the whole picture when I get back. You're up T-bolt


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 21, 2011)

Try this one


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2011)

Got me stumped !


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 22, 2011)

First clue: Between WW I and WW II


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2011)

P-26?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2011)

If I may be so bold as to ask a question, what country might it be from?


----------



## norab (Jul 22, 2011)

Boeing F4B ?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 22, 2011)

Not a F4B, but I think I'll have to give it to you norab, as it's the army version, the P-12


----------



## norab (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks, as I said earlier I'm away from my home computer for a couple of days so please someone else go to it


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll post something! Give me a few to look for something


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 22, 2011)

Try this one


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2011)

Just a guess - Curtis Helldiver, the biplane one, not the later S2B ?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2011)

Not a helldiver!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2011)

Fokker.D.VII ?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2011)

Close enough its a D.VIII ill post whose picture later 

your up


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2011)

This one shouldn't be too hard


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2011)

A Great White shark ..... ?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2011)

P-40?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2011)

That's it Harrison, a P-40E. And you weren’t far off Terry, it does have a shark mouth.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone else want to go? 

My memory card got wiped for vacation and all the pictures are on a different computer without resizing software and such...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2011)

Well done H


----------



## norab (Jul 28, 2011)

back home, as promised, here is the full shot of the Duck


----------



## norab (Jul 28, 2011)

let's try this one


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 28, 2011)

norab said:


> let's try this one
> 
> View attachment 174324


kinda small


----------



## norab (Jul 29, 2011)

a bit bigger


----------



## norab (Jul 31, 2011)

a little hint, its a "smelly" USAF bird


----------



## Geedee (Jul 31, 2011)

Something from the 'Skunk' works ?....U2 / TR1 maybe ?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 31, 2011)

I think your right Gary. I matched it to a pic of the U2 I took at the Air force Museum.


----------



## norab (Aug 1, 2011)

We have a winner. Give the gentleman a cigar and T-bolt thanks for saving me the effort of posting my near identical photo


----------



## norab (Aug 2, 2011)

here is my shot


----------



## Geedee (Aug 3, 2011)

Yup. I got one o' them as well !

Interesting to note the change of airframes underneath the stuff hung from the ceiling

Rightyho chaps, try this one


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2011)

Yak, model unknown, but one of those tricycle undercart thingies, often used for aerobatics.


----------



## norab (Aug 3, 2011)

DH-4C Caribou ?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry chaps its not a Caribou or Yak....I'm detecting a serious trend towards big hairy beasties !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2011)

Nah, it's not a Jan !!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 5, 2011)

Its a single


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2011)

B*gg*r - I was going to suggest a Beech 18 !! OK, pure guess, even though the spinner tells me 'no' - A4 Skyraider ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 5, 2011)

A Harvard? The the scoop above the cowling has me puzzled.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 5, 2011)

Dhc2 Beaver or Dhc3 Otter


----------



## Geedee (Aug 5, 2011)

Not a harvard, Skyraider or Beech..._edited or a Beaver or Otter_

Another clue on its way tomorrow


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2011)

North American T-28 Trojan ?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2011)

Oops! Double post - cancelled.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 6, 2011)

Not a Trojan.

Tailwheel and fixed undercart


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmm. Was going to suggest Yale, but the intake is wrong for that. Got me stumped for now .


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 6, 2011)

its the red spinner that has me thinking a Brit machine with the Alvis Leonides power plant


----------



## Geedee (Aug 6, 2011)

Its not a Leonides powered kite, nor is it a Yale

Big clue...probably give it away ....It looks like an American ???? !


----------



## Geedee (Aug 7, 2011)

And its not GermanEnglishAmericanItalianSpanishSwedishRussianArgentinainIndianGlaswegianPolish either !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2011)

It's a B One RD (B1RD) !!!!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 8, 2011)

Airframes said:


> It's a B One RD (B1RD) !!!!





Heres a bigger pic.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2011)

Getting a little frustrated are we Terry?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2011)

Ah, looks like a Beaver, but isn't. So - Cessna, can't remember the number, but maybe 185 ? The tail dragger, forerunner of the 150 to 170 series, with the radial engine?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 8, 2011)

No bumps on the outside of the cowling so it's not the Cessna. Anyway, that would make it American, which was already ruled out. It has me stumped Gary!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2011)

The 185 was one of the flat engine aircraft, the 195 was the radial but it has the exhaust bulges around the engine cowl and no top scoop. I'm still lookin.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry chaps, not a Cessna or Beaver.

However....

Terry is almost on the right tracks as its very similar to a Beaver. In fact its sometimes called a '?????? Beaver'. It looks like a Beaver from the front...but not the back !

Its been used by both civil and Military and first flew in 51 (love that No ! )

Heres another angle...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2011)

DeHavilland OTTER?


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 8, 2011)

Holst Broussard


----------



## Geedee (Aug 8, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> Holst Broussard



You got it dude, its a Max Holste Brussard...or the French Beaver !. Its distinguishing point is its tail feathers....bit like a Lancaster (but smaller !)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2011)

Excellent Niel!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 8, 2011)

something to get you in the mood


----------



## Geedee (Aug 8, 2011)

Noorduyn C-64 Norseman ?

In the Mood ?....Glenn Miller !


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 8, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Noorduyn C-64 Norseman ?
> 
> In the Mood ?....Glenn Miller !


Glad you caught it ., your correct


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2011)

B*gg*r - should have known the Broussard -- we had one at my club, which had a failure of the prop CSU, resulting in a forced landing on the Motorway, which, regretablly, amputated the arm of a guy in a Citroen 2CV (OK, it was a gay car!).
And double b*gg*er, beating me to it with the type that Glenn Miller went 'missing' in, almost certainly hit by 'dumped' bombs over the Channel.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 10, 2011)

Right chaps, try this one..


----------



## Airframes (Aug 12, 2011)

Er.... pure guess - Breguet Atlantic ?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 12, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Er.... pure guess - Breguet Atlantic ?



Not an Atlantic, bl**dy good try tho !


----------



## Marcogrifo (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi again,

I'm guessing 'bout something with counter-rotating props...maybe?

Cheers


----------



## Geedee (Aug 12, 2011)

Not contra rotating, sorry


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 12, 2011)

I know!
Is it the caterpillar drive on the Red October?


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 12, 2011)

C130


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 12, 2011)

GrauGeist said:


> I know!
> Is it the caterpillar drive on the Red October?


I was thinking more along the lines of a stealth ray projector from a UFO


----------



## Geedee (Aug 13, 2011)

Its not the caterpillar drive...might cause a few headaches trying to get it to work underwater, but it would certainly shift if it could !!! and its not from a UFO (Congress said they weren't to use their death rays on account of some-one might get hurt and sue !!!) and its not a C130.

clues....

Single engine
AiraCobra


----------



## Airframes (Aug 13, 2011)

AH - licence-built by Bell, Reliant Robin GTi with the AMT conversion !!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 13, 2011)

Airframes said:


> AH - licence-built by Bell, Reliant Robin GTi with the AMT conversion !!



Is that the four wheel drive three wheeler ?. Awesome....I had one !


Nope !!!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 14, 2011)

Time for another clue methinks...

This one has been re-engined.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2011)

Got me guessing now. Re-engined with a turbo-prop maybe? The 'Bell' thing is throwing me off, so I'll have a stab at the Cavalier COIN Mustang with the TP engine ?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 14, 2011)

XF-84H


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 14, 2011)

Have no clue except maybe Osprey


----------



## Geedee (Aug 15, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> XF-84H



Was getting a bit concerned there...was thinking that Glenn is bound to get this one straight away !!!. It is the XF 84H.

My clues....headache = Thunderscreech
Airacobra = engine behind pilot...Thunderscreech ?...same configuration with the propshaft running under the pilot, also a nosewheel
Re-engined = originaly had a jet installed


----------



## Grampa (Aug 15, 2011)

Thats a good on I say 8)


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 15, 2011)

Didn't realize what part of the aircraft I was looking at for a long time!!! Once it hit me that it was the base of a prop blade it didn't take long.

Try this one on. Hope it's not too easy


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2011)

Ryan monoplane.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 15, 2011)

That's it Terry. The Spirit of St. Louis in particular.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 15, 2011)

I've just spent an hour looking at pics of WW1 kites firmy convinced it was from that era !!!. 

Nice one dude and good spot Terry


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2011)

Would _never_ have got that Republic thingy !!
Try this one.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 15, 2011)

I would have loved to have seen that thing run. Apparently the prop ran at 3000 RPM...strewth, the old Harvard here at Boscombe Down makes enough racket when they firewall the loud lever and that dont spin the toothpick anywhere near that much !!!

How 'bout a Tiger Moth ?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2011)

Close, similar engine, but sorry, no cigar for that try !


----------



## Marcogrifo (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi,

I think it's a Proctor.

Cheers


----------



## norab (Aug 16, 2011)

Grumman Widgeon ?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks quite a 'low' plane and with that colour, it looks English. I'll hazard a guess at a Miles Messenger ?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 16, 2011)

Marco got it, with the Percival Proctor.


----------



## Marcogrifo (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks.

Sorry I don't have my own photos to post, so if anybody else wants to step in...

Cheers


----------



## Geedee (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll chuck this one in to keep the momentum.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2011)

Haven't a clue !


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 23, 2011)

kc135


----------



## Geedee (Aug 24, 2011)

Its not a KC135 and its not a 'havent a clue' 

Okeydokey

Its a nose wheel, twin and its not American


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, it does have the look of the SAAB Viggen, but that other exhaust is a puzzler, unless it's an auxiliary dump. So, I'll go with Viggen, in a 'low vis' scheme.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 24, 2011)

Its not a Viggen (I see where you think it its from)


----------



## Marcogrifo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi, I think this should be the answer:

Vickers Varsity






Cheers


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2011)

By George!!!! I do believe Marco has it!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2011)

Well slap me with a wet Haddock! I've just been looking at some old pics of the Varsity, and didn't spot that cowling vent! Well done Marco.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 26, 2011)

did they actually fly that thing , its pure ugly


----------



## Geedee (Aug 26, 2011)

Well...that was bizarre !. I posted a reply plus piccies and now they've gone ?

Oh well....yup, its the flying classroom. Took these shots at Brooklands a few weeks ago.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 26, 2011)

Might be ugly Neil, but it's a descendant of the Wellington, basically an up-dated, much improved, tri-cycle undercart version of the Valleta (Viking being the civvy version), used to teach, originally, bomb aimers, then virtually all airborne trades, and really was a flying classroom.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 18, 2011)

It's been kinda quiet here so I thought I'd post this one.


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 18, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> It's been kinda quiet here so I thought I'd post this one.



I've seen that before, can't remember if it's a rocket launcher or an exhaust type


----------



## Smoke (Sep 18, 2011)

SBD Dauntless?


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 18, 2011)

Smoke said:


> SBD Dauntless?


It does look a little like dive breaks from that angle, but no, not a Dauntless.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2011)

F86D 'Sabre Dog'.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 18, 2011)

Very good Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2011)

The missile pack was the giveaway! I'll post something when I get a chance tomorrow.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2011)

OK, try this one - shouldn't take long !


----------



## Geedee (Sep 20, 2011)

Hawker Hunter ? That little black oblong thing is what gives it away to me. My first thought was a Meteor but they dont have that 'little black oblong thing' !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2011)

Little black ... oh, the auxilliary vent. Don't have notched flaps for the drop tanks either!
Yep, it's a Hunter F6. Take it away Gary.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2011)

Good one! This one's either very easy or a bit tricky...


----------



## Geedee (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks like a Mosquito, target tug jobbie at Duxford ?

Cheers Terry, heres where I'd seen it before....and sorry about calling it a littel black oblong thing, i'm not that much good at jet stuff

I'll put the next one up tomorrow.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 21, 2011)

Damn you, yes  It's easy if you're familiar with the exact aircraft in question!


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't know the colour scheme, target tug marking perhaps - 'Ante Ju' (Ju-52) had yellow/white paint on tips, not the root area, but it has appears to have a flying flap/aileron....

Fairly Barracuda?
(I'm gonna really kick myself for that answer)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2011)

You should be kicking yourself for that answer, I'd already said Geedee was right  It is Duxford's TT.35


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2011)

Yep, this one.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 22, 2011)

Okeydokey chaps. 

Here's tonights teaser for you...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2011)

Handley Vickers NJ1 Nostril .......


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 22, 2011)

Lol Terry

Ya got me there Gary.


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 23, 2011)

My guess is a modern turbo prop... Beechcraft B-18?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 23, 2011)

It's something that at some point has been parked close to something that flew for the RAF


----------



## Geedee (Sep 23, 2011)

> Handley Vickers NJ1 Nostril .......



That reply was not to be sniffed at ...

Nope



> Beechcraft B-18?



Nope



> It's something that at some point has been parked close to something that flew for the RAF



Yup....but not when this piccie was taken 

Time for a clue methinks...

I've taken pics of this babe and posted them in some of my threads over the years....hint, start early.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 23, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Yup....but not when this piccie was taken


 
Oh. What's with the reflected roundels then?


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 23, 2011)

An aircraft next to it perhaps Lanc...

Early P-38 with polished prop or Fisher P-69/P-75?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 23, 2011)

red bull p-38


----------



## Geedee (Sep 24, 2011)

Its the Red Bull P38. Took this in the hangar at Cavanaugh Flight Museum back in 2008 when Tony and i went to the CAF Airsho in Midland



> Oh. What's with the reflected roundels then?


The reflected Roundels are the Red White and Blue decorations hanging from high on the wall. Thought they might add a bit of confusion 




> Early P-38 with polished prop or Fisher P-69/P-75?


 Dont know if she's early but certainly a P38



> red bull p-38


 Spot on dude

Its a toss up between Aaron and Razor who goes next. 

Nicely done guys.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2011)

Good one Gary. The rosettes/roundels reflection certainly threw me, as did the tonal difference of the bare metal intakes, in shadow, which I thought might have been gloss white !!


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 24, 2011)

I am gpoing to have to pass this one, unless I can use non aircraft holiday snaps of calssic cars or bikes with a much younger self or fam' in them.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok, let's see what I can come up with here. Alright, here goes and we are going to be specific here to, down to the sub-variant.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks like my wheelbarrow !.

No idea so a total shot in the dark (read very very very dark...you know the fast stuff !) Patty Wagstaff's Extra ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 26, 2011)

Nope. Most of these planes are red in color.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2011)

Got me thinking. The 'red' made me think Red Arrows Hawk, but there are only 9 (plus spares) out of around 170+ airframes, so can't be that. Think it's a tailwheel, and looks like a Republic design, but b*gg*r if I know what !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok, let's see. How about this. It is a two seater.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 26, 2011)

stearman


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 26, 2011)

Nope, not a Stearman. Smaller.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 26, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Nope, not a Stearman. Smaller.



A Stearboy? LOL


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 26, 2011)

then I opt for a DHC82c Tiger Moth


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2011)

Pitts Special S2B


----------



## Geedee (Sep 27, 2011)

Methinks its Jene Soucy's Showcat ( a modified Grumman Ag-Cat)


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 27, 2011)

Christian Eagle


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 27, 2011)

Terry is so close!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2011)

S2C then !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 27, 2011)

And you have it sir! Excellent!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd never have gotten that one.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2011)

Darn! I'll have to find a pic now! Back soon.
OK, try this one. It's either dead easy, or maybe not.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll go with "maybe not". I spent a half hour searching and the closest thing I could come up with was the Avro Vulcan, but that has one more window in the center, so I have no clue!


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 28, 2011)

Concorde


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 28, 2011)

viscount


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2011)

Not Vulcan, Concorde or Viscount.


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 28, 2011)

Handley-Page Victor bomber? or its the other one..


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 28, 2011)

Valiant


----------



## Geedee (Sep 28, 2011)

Dont think its a Valiant, I think its smaller cos if you look closely, you'll see a roof in the background and the Valiant is actually quite a big big of real-estate ! 

It looks like a De-Havilland of some sort for some reason...was thinking Mosquito but its not one of them...and it reminds me of the Doves at White Waltham when I was a lad !.

Don't know of any Doves flying and the ones in museums look a bit different, so I'll have a go at a Heron ?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2011)

Not A Victor, Valiant, Dove or Heron. First clue, it's a twin.


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 28, 2011)

Commando (name if its right?) transport, '8' section style fusalage?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2011)

Not a Curtis C46 'Commando'. It's a tricycle undercart.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 28, 2011)

Breguet BR105 Alize ?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2011)

Not an Alize. It's jet powered.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 28, 2011)

English Electric / BAC 'Frightening' ?

Nope, cancel that !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 29, 2011)

I think Gary is on to something...

ENGLISH ELECTRIC LIGHTNING T.4


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll give you that - it is indeed a "Frightening", although the company became B.A.C. by the time this was produced.
Just a general question - do you all search for answers, or answer from knowledge/memory?


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 29, 2011)

When I looked I immediately thought of the supersonic visor on Concorde


----------



## Geedee (Sep 29, 2011)

Interesting question Terry.

Thinking about it, the first thing that I look for is do I recognise the colour scheme...i,e Target Tug Mossie... then its a case of 'stand back and see if it looks familiar'. If that fails, it down to working out clues and more often than not failing !

I s'pose the key thing in recognising a part of a panel is an interest in that particular era, type of plane. F'rinstance, I'm not that good at modern jets, but I'd like to think that I could recognise most of the popular A/C from WW2. Just dont show me any airliner stuff cos apart from the glorious VC10, I'm pretty Krappe at knowing what they are....dont interest me...at all.

For your shot, I was convinced it was a Heron / Dove until you said 'twin jet tricycle undercart'


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 29, 2011)

Terry,

I go from memory and in this case the clues as well. But, I will confirm the correctness of my guess by looking it up, as well as the the correct designation, oh and spelling! I don't see how one could flip through pictures and get to the right one, if that's what you mean. Seems impractical. No one must always begin with a guess based on memory I would think.

Gary,

Confidence man, confidence!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 29, 2011)

I have no knowledge or memory.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2011)

Good stuff guys. I do a similar thing - normally identify the thing if possible, then, _maybe_, check it against a photo. Half the time though, it's too painfull to get up, go to the various book shelves, and pick up books.
I thought the Lightning would be guessed either immediately, or that types such as the Vulcan and Concorde might be mentioned.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 30, 2011)

just by eye and I can't tell difference between most civilian aircraft like airliners


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2011)

I have problems with anything under thirty years old !! (Aircraft that is!)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2011)

Good thing you covered your back on that Terry.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 5, 2011)

OK chaps, sorry for the delay

Heres a another one from my collection for you to have a go at...


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm gonna go with so far that its either Allison or DB coupled engine powered for use at night?, as to the A/C, no clearer possiblilites in my mind yet...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 5, 2011)

The exhaust stacks are like those on the P-40s but there are not enough of them.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 5, 2011)

I have to go with some sort of modified Allison also, but what aircraft it would be in I have no idea. And why would you link the first and sixth exhaust ports to the center four?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 6, 2011)

It's got to be some over-engineered British design right? LOL!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm loving this !. 

Okeyedokey chaps....



> I'm gonna go with so far that its either Allison or DB coupled engine powered for use at night?, as to the A/C, no clearer possiblilites in my mind yet...


Its not an Allison or DB coupled engine. Like the thought process on nightime usage but am unable to confirm. She may have been used when it was dark, but I don't know.




> The exhaust stacks are like those on the P-40s but there are not enough of them


Sorry, not a P-40, that would be my first thought as well !




> I have to go with some sort of modified Allison also, but what aircraft it would be in I have no idea. And why would you link the first and sixth exhaust ports to the center four?


Its not a modded Allison and as to the layout of the thing....beats me why !



> It's got to be some over-engineered British design right? LOL!


The engine behind the exhaust stack is indeed a Merlin !!

So...clues...its a Merlin powered thingameybob and it doesn't have a nosewheel


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 6, 2011)

CASA 2.111 (or in other words the Spanish-Built HE-111) Good one Gary!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 6, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> CASA 2.111 B (or in other words the Spanish-Built HE-111) Good one Gary!



Strewth mate...lemme at least finish typing before you come steam rollering in with the right answer !!!.

Yup, well done Glenn, its the Cavanaugh Flight Museum's CASA. Took the shots when I visited them back in 2008. Must admit I'm not a fan of the chosen colour scheme...don't like the blue or the yellow spinners... but hey, at least she's all in one peice and is a fantastic survivor. Would love to see her in the air....just once !

Over to you dude.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 6, 2011)

Spent my entire lunch break figuring that one out Gary! The new picture will have to wait until I get home tonight.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 6, 2011)

Great picture T Bolt! Almost makes the 111 look nice! Where is it from?


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 6, 2011)

Capt. Vick said:


> Great picture T Bolt! Almost makes the 111 look nice! Where is it from?


It's not my photo, I pulled it off the internet. The plane is at the Schleissheim Air Space Museum, near Munich


----------



## Geedee (Oct 6, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> Spent my entire lunch break figuring that one out Gary!



Yup....I have days like that


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok, see if someone can get this one.


----------



## woljags (Oct 6, 2011)

is it a b24 j


----------



## Nig (Oct 6, 2011)

B17d or b17b can't find any right side profile photos though.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 6, 2011)

Not a B-24 or B-17


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 6, 2011)

Just a guess, B-25?


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 6, 2011)

That's it Arron! I picture I took as a kid around 1974


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 6, 2011)

Me and my peabrain,.....go figure. Ok, this may or may not pick your brains. Let's see. How about this. 
And that is a killer shot Glenn, especially for a four year old.  It's sad to see them in that shape but like me at that age, you had a interest in them.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 7, 2011)

Yak 52 ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2011)

What can we gleen from this photo?

1) Likely a radial engine?
2) Fixed gear
3) Low-wing or minimally braced biplane

AN-2 Colt?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2011)

Methinks Yak also, but b*gg*red if I know the model number !!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 7, 2011)

I think it's a tail dragger with fixed gear but that's about as far as my thinking goes. I'll take a wild guess and pay it's a PT-13


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 8, 2011)

Not a Yak or a Colt. 
It is a tail dragger.
It is a radial.
It is a biplane.
This is a lot more fun when I'm not the one guessing.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2011)

Beech Stagger-wing?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 8, 2011)

I WISH TERRY, but sadly no , those were some gorgeous aircraft.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2011)

That exhaust setup sure looks like a Stinson


----------



## Geedee (Oct 9, 2011)

Pitts Model 12 ?


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm guessing it's a single radial-engined seaplane of some sort.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 9, 2011)

Nope, notta Stinson, or Pitts, or seaplane of some sorts. Trying to think of another hint. It is built in the Uninted States and this company is well known for building open cockpit planes, but this is a enclosed cockpit craft.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 9, 2011)

Dammit...thats twice I thought I'd got it nailed...guess i need a different hammer !!!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 9, 2011)

PT-17 Kaydet ?....nope, ignore that, no enclosed cockpit !...grrrrr


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 9, 2011)

Pitcairn PA-32?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 9, 2011)

It is an enclosed cockpit but not a Stearman. The company got there start in the 30's.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 9, 2011)

Waco Series S Cabin monoplane ?...running out of ideas here !!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 9, 2011)

And Gary has it folks,well it's not a monoplane but , this one took some work, I finally got some shots that make you guys think.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 9, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> And Gary has it folks,well it's not a monoplane but , this one took some work, I finally got some shots that make you guys think.



Some-ones been playing wiv my keyboard...I'm sure I typed Biplane ...bl**dy lame excuse as I had the Waco website open on another page and all I had to do was cut 'n' paste over 

That was a good one Aaron, where did you take that one ?. I have some shots of a Yak with a similar exhaust setup and also a Pitts taken at Oshkosh back in 2005. Tell ya mate, that one caused some headscratching...good one.

Now, speaking of head scratching...what about this babe ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 9, 2011)

I took that one at Morganton, North Carolina a year and a half ago. It you'll notice, Bryon's T-28 is in the background.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 9, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I took that one at Morganton, North Carolina a year and a half ago. It you'll notice, Bryon's T-28 is in the background.


I know which one, I'd take home


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 9, 2011)

I'd take the Waco cause I can get a ride in the T-28.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 9, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Some-ones been playing wiv my keyboard...I'm sure I typed Biplane ...bl**dy lame excuse as I had the Waco website open on another page and all I had to do was cut 'n' paste over
> 
> That was a good one Aaron, where did you take that one ?. I have some shots of a Yak with a similar exhaust setup and also a Pitts taken at Oshkosh back in 2005. Tell ya mate, that one caused some headscratching...good one.
> 
> Now, speaking of head scratching...what about this babe ?


EE LIghting


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 9, 2011)

the Silver Dart?


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks pre WWI to me


----------



## Geedee (Oct 10, 2011)

Its not the Silver Dart (good try tho' !)

And it is pre WW1


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 10, 2011)

Bleriot XI 1909 at the Shuttleworth Collection


----------



## Geedee (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry, not a Bleriot

A clue. This type played a prominent part in those Magnificent Men in Their Flying Machines


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 10, 2011)

A Farmham/Farmer/Farhnam, that F named thingy


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 10, 2011)

AVRO Triplane


----------



## Geedee (Oct 10, 2011)

> A Farmham/Farmer/Farhnam, that F named thingy



Sorry its not an 'Effin' thingy, allthough I know what you mean  

And its also not a Avro tripe.

Lets see... single seat monoplane, limited fuel capacity, no nose wheel...any help ?


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 10, 2011)

It's the little high wing one the Frenchman flew in the movie, but I'm not sure of the name. Best guess from a search is Santos Dumont Demoiselle Monoplane


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 10, 2011)

Demoiselle FG?

Crap, Glenn posted first.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 11, 2011)

That'll be this little puppy then !. Well done chaps !!

Taken at Brooklands a few weeks ago.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 11, 2011)

Very cool Gary, A hang glider from 1909! 
Once again all my pictures are at home so I'll have to wait until later today to post a new one. I should start carrying them with me!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2011)

That thing actually flew? With a man in it? Scary.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 11, 2011)

> Very cool Gary, A hang glider from 1909!



Dont kow about Fly-by-wire.....more a case of Heave-by-cable !! 



> That thing actually flew? With a man in it? Scary


.

I wouldn't even want to taxi in it let alone leave the ground !!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 11, 2011)

OK, how 'bout this then.....


----------



## Geedee (Oct 11, 2011)

Fleet 60K Fort


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, Niel posted a shot of it awhile back in this thread. Good one Gary.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 12, 2011)

Dang. I'll crawl under my rock now.

Good show Gary. I'll need to get a bit more creative.....


----------



## Geedee (Oct 12, 2011)

> Dang. I'll crawl under my rock now.


 
My first thought was a two seat Spit, but then I remembered this other 'doobrie' and couldn't for the life of me think what it was called....could picture it but no name. Quick 5 minutes on the web and there it was !. Good one Andy.

Glenn, over to you for the next one.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 12, 2011)

Don't feel bad Andy, I've done the same thing.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Gary. Next up:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 12, 2011)

Off the top of my head. P-47?


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 12, 2011)

Nope, But I can see why you said it. Very similar shape


----------



## Nig (Oct 12, 2011)

Whirlwind, funny, no visible gunsight.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 12, 2011)

No not Whirlwind. Both you guys are way off.


----------



## rochie (Oct 13, 2011)

is it that Okra thingy the Japanese piloted bomb ?


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 13, 2011)

It's an Ohka, close enough Karl. That's me standing on the far left back around 1975 or so.


----------



## rochie (Oct 13, 2011)

damn i typed it with a H and R first then deleted it !!!!

ok will put some thing up tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Nig (Oct 13, 2011)

Explains the lack of a gunsight


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 13, 2011)

rochie said:


> damn i typed it with a H and R first then deleted it !!!!



You must have been thinking about a Cajun dish Karl.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 13, 2011)

.


----------



## rochie (Oct 13, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> You must have been thinking about a Cajun dish Karl.



very possibly !!!!!


----------



## Nig (Oct 13, 2011)

Now I know it is roaches turn t bolt but chicken would be the flying thing that you have got there.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 13, 2011)

I sure hope he shows up with a photo soon or this could get bad.


----------



## rochie (Oct 14, 2011)

sorry guy's i'm now stuck at work till late tonight and then all day tomorrow so some one else step in please !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok guys, try this. First hint, it's a civil craft.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2011)

Either a Piper Cub or an Auster (Taylorcraft). If not, something similar, like a Cessna 185, which will eventually dawn on me !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 14, 2011)

The company was founded in 1962.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 15, 2011)

Thats not a Piper or Cessna...allthough at first glance I thought it was L4 Grasshopper but it didn't look right !!!. Then the glimmer of recognition started to get brighter and I am now going to suggest thats its from a Maule M4. Very similar to the Cessna / Piper range but not quite the same...if you get my drift ?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2011)

I think Gary has it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 15, 2011)

And Gary has another one folks!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 15, 2011)

Neat foto mate !  That one was tricky !

Right, I'm off up the wooden hill to Bedforshire, so heres my offering for the evening. Have fun....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you Gary, and as for yours, first I have to figure out what I am seeing. Looks to be an exhaust port but not sure. Have to do a little searching but not sure where to start.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 16, 2011)

You are looking at a light.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2011)

Jet Provost.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry Terry, its not a JP

First clue... its a non British Jet


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2011)

Ah, so it might be a un-British Not JP Mk23A ....


----------



## Geedee (Oct 17, 2011)

Dude...if you'd only said the MK23 B !!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 17, 2011)

or C, or D, or E, or F..........


----------



## Geedee (Oct 18, 2011)

OK.....methinks you guys are looking for another clue ?...Folks dont call me 'Lightning' fer no reason ya'll know !!

So, what do we know so far ?.... 
Its not British
Its a jet
You are looking at a light
...

And this jet does not have a pointy nose !


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2011)

The T (unknown number) 'Tweet' thing, side-by-side American thingy, looks a bit like a JP ?
EDIT: I think one version is called 'Dragonfly'?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 18, 2011)

Its not a Tweet....I know the one you're talking about having had a good look at one at Oshkosh one year.

Next clue...the light is at the front


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 18, 2011)

F-80?


----------



## Nig (Oct 19, 2011)

Mig 15


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 19, 2011)

A Pinto? I am well and truely stumped...


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 19, 2011)

I think Nig's close but I'll say MiG 17


----------



## Geedee (Oct 19, 2011)

We have a winner ! Well done chaps

Found this little beaut residing at the Cavanaugh Flight Museum back in 2008 when I visited


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2011)

Ah Ha! Soon as MiG was mentioned I knew it. Good one Gary, and well done Nig and Glenn.


----------



## Nig (Oct 19, 2011)

Read the rules and I don't think I can find any photos without resorting to the net. Last time I was in at Duxford it was early nineties and I live a long way from anything interesting enough to take a photo of . I will have to let Glenn do it. Ps It is a 17 and not a 15?


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Nig. I probbly would not have guessed it with out you saying MiG 15 first.

Try out this one.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2011)

Easy - a Tesco shopping trolley ........
BTW, is the 'light' on the MiG not the gun camera?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 20, 2011)

Dunno mate...its all Cyrillic to me !!!. Cant be a gun camera 'cos there no prop for the guns to fire through 

Well done Nig for getting the breed...and welcome aboard


----------



## Nig (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks Gary


----------



## Nig (Oct 20, 2011)

fi 156 storch


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 20, 2011)

Not a Storch, Not even German


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 20, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Dunno mate...its all Cyrillic to me !!!. Cant be a gun camera 'cos there no prop for the guns to fire through
> 
> Well done Nig for getting the breed...and welcome aboard


infared ?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks like a chopper tail wheel of some sort....Sikorsky S-47 (R4) Hoverfly ?


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 20, 2011)

Good work Gary!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2011)

See - told you it was a shopping trolley. Someone just stuck some rotor blades on it, that's all !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2011)

Well done Gary.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 22, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> Good work Gary!



Strewth...you sure ?. I am shocked at that one Glenn. First thoughts were of a crop duster but then I kept goin to a chopper for some reason. Spent some time rooting through whats available on the World Wide Wait and could only think of a Sikorsky. Couldn't find a decent piccie showing that wheel so it was purely a guess !. I am surprised I got that one 

Right chaps, have a go at this one, shouldn't take too long...

And what happened to the dude with pics that weren't of a Zero ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 22, 2011)

F-111 comes to mind but it does not have glass over the top of the fuselage so I have no clue................yet.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks familiar. Single engine, prop job I think, with the cowlings open. DH Chipmunk was my first reaction, but it's not. Hmm ....


----------



## rochie (Oct 23, 2011)

i think i've got it but will wait till tomorrow when i'm able to post a pic if no one gets it by then that is !


----------



## woljags (Oct 23, 2011)

is it a bulldog


----------



## Geedee (Oct 23, 2011)

Good call Terry. Its one of the BBMF's Chippies !

Over to you


----------



## rochie (Oct 23, 2011)

i was way off, i thought it was a P-39, Doh !!!!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 23, 2011)

rochie said:


> i was way off, i thought it was a P-39, Doh !!!!


Don't beat yourself up mate...I've got a shot of one of these proudly wearing the name 'Thunderbird' !!!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 23, 2011)

Jeez how bad could they mess up the Chipmunks canopy


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2011)

Standard, framed, British production canopy Neil, although I admit the Canadian 'blown' canopy looks better. It doesn't look so bad from the side!
Couldn't remember if the locking handles were on the top, and I should know, having done a few hours in 'Chippies', including the BBMF's kite !
I'll be back soon with a pic.
OK, try this one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool pic Gary!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 23, 2011)

PBY Catalina? Side blister, mid ship I think.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2011)

Well that didn't last long! Yep Aaron, it's the Catalina at Duxford, your turn mate.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 23, 2011)

And to think, that was a guess. HHmmm. Hang'in around with you guys must be make'in me smarter. Ok, let's try this one. First hint. Image at full size and you'd be about six inches from it.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2011)

Hmm. I think it's a canopy track roller, and again, seems vaguely familiar. I'll take a guess and say T-28 trojan.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 24, 2011)

Its a P-51 Landing lamp.

Nice crop by the way


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 24, 2011)

And Gary has another one!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2011)

B*gg*r ! Soon as Gary said P51, I _knew_ it was familiar! Good call Gary !


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2011)

Man, I can't keep up with you guys. I need to switch time zones!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 24, 2011)

Don't feel bad Andy, I'm running outta photos.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 25, 2011)

Like Aaron, I'm slowly running out of planes, methinks I'm gonna have to get more tricky !!

Have a go at this one chaps, should be quite easy...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2011)

That's a canard one !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 25, 2011)

I thought it was one canard Terry.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 26, 2011)

Airframes said:


> That's a canard one !





What !!!!!...you mean you chaps Canard'ly tell what it is ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 26, 2011)

Is it a Burt Rutan/Scaled Composites design?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2011)

Hmm - thought maybe Rutan Vari-Eze, but the fuselage shape looks wrong.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 26, 2011)

Piaggio P180?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry chaps, its not Burt Rutan design or a Piaggio


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 26, 2011)

Actually looking at it again, I'm not sure it's a canard. Curve is on the bottom like a tailplane????


----------



## Geedee (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Geedee (Oct 28, 2011)

its pointing right to left...

Its not a jet....

Its a common American airframe.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 28, 2011)

Civil or Military?


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 28, 2011)

I'll say Cessna 172


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2011)

I thought Cessna just by the design of the colour scheme, but was thinking the '02', push-pull thingy. I can't figure that vent, or the fuselage shape, for a tail plane though, or such a feature on the twin-boom Cessna. Got me stumped!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 28, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken the elevator(?) is on the far side of the tailplane, away from the camera, which means there is a lot of plane hung out behind the tailplanes but I may be wrong.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 28, 2011)

Yup, I'm stymied, but I know I will choke when it's revealed. Good one Gary.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 28, 2011)

You and me both Andy, just picture me kicking myself.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 29, 2011)

Glenn is very close.

This 'wing' is at the front, not the back.

And no, I've never seen one of these before I took this picture !

Huge clue...It is not a standard fitment to the 'Plane, its a bit like a an after-market 'bolt-on' .... a bit of googling should provide the answer.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 29, 2011)

Cessna 182?


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 29, 2011)

Glenn's got it for sure I think. Well done Glenn. Another angle:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2011)

Way to go Glenn!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2011)

Good one Glenn ! Judging by the 'beefy' landing gear, it's for bush flying - I'm guessing that canard/'nose plane' with elevator is for extra lift on short field take off?
Good one Gary !


----------



## Geedee (Oct 29, 2011)

Well done Glenn

Captured this oddity at Popham airfield back in 2006. Never seen one before and havent seen one since ! Methinks it looks quite cool with the wheel spats on.

Right Glenn.....time for a hard one please !!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2011)

Very, very sneaky Gary.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 29, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Very, very sneaky Gary.



Too righty mate, got the idea from your cropped shot of the landing light...thought it was time to get sneaky !!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks much better with the normal landing gear and spats. The 'bush' version looked like an R/C model I thought !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Too righty mate, got the idea from your cropped shot of the landing light...thought it was time to get sneaky !!!



And to think......I gave someone a idea.......THAT IS SCARY!!!!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## T Bolt (Oct 29, 2011)

How's this for sneaky


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2011)

What is it?


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 29, 2011)

Part of an airplane


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok, HINT PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2011)

Ah ha! It's a Hippocroccofrog dispensing pod Mk 3A, attached to that thing the guy wanted colour pictures of ... maybe !?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2011)

Well now Terry, you do realize this puts an end to that thread.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 30, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Well now Terry, you do realize this puts an end to that thread.



Nope...we're OK, its the wrong color !

I've seen that red thing but cannot remember...yet...what its from...grrrrr


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 30, 2011)

Gary's on the right track, on most of these aircraft it's unpainted. 
Another clue:
This type of aircraft is a continuation of a previous model by the same manufacture, at least in name anyway.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 30, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Well done Glenn
> 
> Captured this oddity at Popham airfield back in 2006. Never seen one before and havent seen one since ! Methinks it looks quite cool with the wheel spats on.
> 
> Right Glenn.....time for a hard one please !!!!



Hey guys, just some more information about this beast...

More Power for Skylanes


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Joe, good info.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 30, 2011)

Still thinking about this one (It looks very familiar to me, but I can't tie down the bl**dy thing !). It is a sneaky one mate, not sure if its a Mass Balance / Horn, but I'll think on it some more tonight.

So I'll start the ball rolling with a Pilatus Turbo Porter


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 30, 2011)

Not a Pilatus Turbo Porter. What you're looking at is the base of the venturi tube.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 30, 2011)

I ain't got a clue!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2011)

F-100 Super Sabre ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 30, 2011)

I think Terry has it. It's on the nose of a Thunderbirds F-100.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 30, 2011)

Very good Terry!! I didn't think anyone would get it that fast. I had a lot of clues to torture you guys with.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2011)

One of those which seemed familiar, and the clue about names clinched it - I also remembered The Thunderbirds used F-100s, with red around the nose area, and there was bound to be one in a museum somewhere. Pure luck!
I'll dig out something and post it later.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2011)

OK, try this. A bit sneaky, but shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 31, 2011)

B-26 Marauder ?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2011)

Not a Marauder.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 31, 2011)

PBY?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2011)

Not a PBY either. It's quite large .......


----------



## norab (Oct 31, 2011)

B-24 ?


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 31, 2011)

Lancaster or Stirling? 
I can see plenty of small area panels with lots of rivets ahead, ajoining another lesser panelled fuz/necel section mounts at left of pic - as to the bulge/fairing and what is placed upon it, I am not sure...


----------



## Geedee (Oct 31, 2011)

norab said:


> B-24 ?


This has a large round fuselage by the looks of it, not squared off like the '24

Wondering if its a good old 'Fat Albert (C130 ) but the wing shoulder looks too low


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2011)

Not a B24 or Lancaster, and definitely not a Stirling as there aren't any left (apart from one known on the sea bed off Denmark). Not 'Fat Albert' either, although it has got four engines.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 31, 2011)

Mars?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 31, 2011)

Queen of the Skies...VC10 ?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2011)

Not a Mars, or a VC-10. It's a piston-engined kite. Another clue, there's a bit missing .......


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 31, 2011)

B-29


----------



## Geedee (Oct 31, 2011)

Last try for the night...B-17...Mary Alice ?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2011)

Gary has it! It's the B-17G 'Mary Alice', in the American Museum at Duxford, undergoing major re-fit.
Here's the full, low-key shot.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice one Gary!!!!


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 1, 2011)

Dagnamit... I originally put just B-17, before changing to uk bombers and clicking 'post quick reply'....


----------



## Geedee (Nov 1, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Gary has it! It's the B-17G 'Mary Alice', in the American Museum at Duxford, undergoing major re-fit.
> Here's the full, low-key shot.



Now that...is a bl**dy brilliant pic !!!

And yes, you were right, it was sneaky...kept thinking it was the main wing fairing all along...duh !!.

I'll have a look for similar one tonight chaps


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2011)

Glad you like the pic Gary. I took it for two reasons - first, for the 'atmospheric' look, and second, cos I knew I could use it in this thread at sometime !!


----------



## Geedee (Nov 1, 2011)

Airframes said:


> I knew I could use it in this thread at sometime !!



Good man !. I wont tell anyone if you dont !!!

Right chaps....here goes with another one


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2011)

F-14?


----------



## Geedee (Nov 1, 2011)

Crickey...9 minutes !!!!!. dude, you looking through my window wiv a spy satellite !!!

It is indeed the good old Tomcat, in captivity at Midland, TX

You have control.....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2011)

Heck, I thought it was a 1962 Ford Anglia back silencer box !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2011)

Well I do come from and live in "Tomcat Country", Long Island New York, so I was a shoe in! Let's see what I can come up with....brb


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Geedee (Nov 1, 2011)

Republic Seabee ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2011)

Gees Capy Vick, that was impressive!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2011)

I think Gary has another one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 2, 2011)

Way to go Gary! It is in fact another fine product from Long Island - The Republic SeaBee! Would upload the entire picture, but something is not working on the work computer. Oh well, just visit the Cradle of Aviation Museum and take your own damn picture! 

You go surfer dude!


----------



## Geedee (Nov 2, 2011)

> visit the Cradle of Aviation Museum and take your own damn picture


 Classic !!!! 

I looked at Thorpe aircraft, I looked at Junkers, I even looked at homebuilts before remembering the Seabee. That was a good one ! 

Have a go at this one chaps.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 3, 2011)

Tough one Gary. I can't seem to match it up with anything.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2011)

Not sure if it's a nose wheel or main wheel. Possibly Russian, but photographed maybe in the UK or USA, going off the chocks. Have to think about this - the parking area makes me think Duxford?


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 3, 2011)

Can't see it being a main wheel, and looks too heavy to be a tail wheel, so it must be some sort of nose wheel.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 3, 2011)

Photo taken in the USA, its a nose wheel from a Twin


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 3, 2011)

I was gonna say Jaguar...


----------



## Geedee (Nov 3, 2011)

Capt. Vick said:


> I was gonna say Jaguar...



Sorry, not a Jag


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 3, 2011)

A-4 Skyhawk?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2011)

Too compact for an A4 maybe, although i thought that too. So, chunky nose gear, with nose wheel braking - pure guess - A10 ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 3, 2011)

I'd have to check but I think the A-10 has only one wheel brace. Yeah, it's not an A-10. I have been looking for a long time and have not found it yet.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry chaps, not an A4 or A10.

Its powered by in-lines not radials


----------



## PSO (Nov 4, 2011)

Hawker Hunter?


----------



## PSO (Nov 4, 2011)

UUPs, forget the hunter bid, its not - sorry


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't know the military designation, but the military version of the Beech King Air ?


----------



## Geedee (Nov 4, 2011)

Its not a Hunter (don't worry dude, I've done that before as well ! Oh, and welcome the family !) and its not a Beech King Air

Its not an American design


----------



## PSO (Nov 5, 2011)

I know i have seen this before. Maybe Dassault M.D.450 Ouragan?


----------



## Geedee (Nov 5, 2011)

Nope, not a Dassault Ouragon

You are close, and you have the right country of manufacture


----------



## PSO (Nov 5, 2011)

Dassault MD 315 Flamant? almost the same front gear design as the Ouragan


----------



## Geedee (Nov 5, 2011)

You got it dude, well done.

Took these at Oshkosh back in 2005. She was flown over the 'Pond for the event !

Take it away mate (remember, pics must be ones you've taken, not from the internet !)


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2011)

Darn! Soon as I knew it was French, I thought of the Flamant, but also thought "No, not in the USA"!!
Good call.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 5, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Darn! Soon as I knew it was French, I thought of the Flamant, but also thought "No, not in the USA"!!
> Good call.


 

She was one of two that were suppossed to make the flight to Oshkosh 2005, but only one made it. That was a brilliant Osh...9 Forts, Spacship One, Global Voyager and whole load of others. I took a whole shed....missprint !...load of photo's that week


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 12, 2011)

This thread has been dead for a week so I'll try to get it rolling again with an easy one.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2011)

TBM/TBF Avenger ?


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 12, 2011)

Nope, not an Avenger


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2011)

Dauntless ?


----------



## Geedee (Nov 12, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> This thread has been dead for a week so I'll try to get it rolling again with an easy one.



Was thinking of doing the same, good man !


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 12, 2011)

Hellcat.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 12, 2011)

Andy's got it. Terry you were so close with that first guess! If I had said anything it would have been a dead give away.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 12, 2011)

Way to go Andy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 13, 2011)

OK, how 'bout this one:


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 13, 2011)

Hmmm something Russian?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 13, 2011)

Nope. Not Russian.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm guessing Canadian but I'm not sure what it may be yet.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 13, 2011)

Westland Lysander ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 13, 2011)

I think Gary just NAILED IT!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes indeedy, it goes to Geedee!


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 13, 2011)

I think Gary should also tell us the pilot's name


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 13, 2011)

Or maybe the tire inflation pressure.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 13, 2011)

Now that....is a plane I'd love to see. Nice pic Andy. Gonna have to make the trip over to your place one year !!!.

Gimme a few mins and I'll see if I can find something suitable to try and cause you guys some headscratching


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 13, 2011)

Next year would be a good one Gary. 40th anniversary of the Canadian Warplane Heritage museum.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 13, 2011)

> I think Gary should also tell us the pilot's name


Rob Erdos took her up on her maiden flight !



> Or maybe the tire inflation pressure.


As much as you need depending on what you to land on, I s'pose and would depend on if she was fully loaded up or just had the belly tank or ....errrrr....whatever. Actually, I dont have a bl**dy clue !



> Next year would be a good one Gary. 40th anniversary of the Canadian Warplane Heritage museum


I'm hoping to make it to RENO next year for the 50th anni of the races. It'll probably be the following year but rest assured I will one day make it over to see those birds. And I'll let you know when its on the cards 

Okay chaps....have a go at this one


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 13, 2011)

delete


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks like a wheel tub and the wing has been partially disassembled but I'm just guessing here cause I have no clue as to what craft it may be.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2011)

Dead easy - it's the cover plate over Davros the Dalek's brain cell, just before the lid was closed and painted black.
No?
OK then, that's me f***** !


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 13, 2011)

No way I'm getting this one.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 13, 2011)

Gary's getting way to tricky for me. I have not been able to find anything that remotely looks like this.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 13, 2011)

Educated guess: Meteor


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2011)

DH Vampire?


----------



## Geedee (Nov 14, 2011)

It is a bit different isn't it 

Right, some clues....

Its not a Meteor or Vampire...good tries tho' chaps !, a Dalek would love to mate with it...probably....aaaaaaannnnd

Its a nose wheel inner cover (this bit does normally have a cover over it but you may have seen one somewhere...), from a currently active Frontline twin. And the word 'Fortress' has some meaning to its name


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2011)

A-10 Thunderbolt II ?


----------



## Geedee (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry Terry, its not a Thunderbolt....allthough you have seen this bird on a few occassions

Its also a twin seat jobbie


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuoga Master


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2011)

It's that 'Fortress' connection which is getting me - can't see the link, but I'll go for Tornado F3.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 14, 2011)

Not a Fouga or a Tornado.

Its got props !


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah - the Pucara at Duxford.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 14, 2011)

Way to go Terry, you got her !

This is the FMA IA 58 Pucará. A twin stick, Turboprop in frontline service with the Argentine and Uruguayan Air Forces. Quite a sexy looking bit of kit...I always said if I ever had enough spare cash floating around, I'd get one for my personal transport !. I'd need a step ladder tho' cos she aint half got a set of legs on her...she's just short of 18 feet high !!!

Over to you DB


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 14, 2011)

So I was right about the wheel tub.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2011)

OK, try this one - probably won't take long.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't get the "fortress" connection but oh well...

Terry, I'm trying to decipher your offering. Can't tell if that's glazing or a hole like an air intake. Rivets/screws make it not modern I would assume. And unfilled rivet holes, hmmmm.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm going to guess PBY Catalina again. Right behind the cockpit. I'm probably wrong but that's my guess.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh that's a nose shot of a B-24...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2011)

Capt Vick has it. It's the B-24 at Duxford.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## norab (Nov 15, 2011)

T-2 Buckeye ?


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 15, 2011)

B-24
Edit: sory, posted the second I saw the pic and didn't realise Vick had already guessed it.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 15, 2011)

> I don't get the "fortress" connection but oh well...


 
Thanks for asking mate. The Pucara is an Argentinian plane

Found out about this on the net while looking for details about the Pucara, its a few links down on Yahoo. 

A pucará (from Quechua pukara "fortress") is a term that refers to the ruins of the fortifications made by the natives of the central Andean cultures (that is to say: from Ecuador to the Central Valley of Chile and the Argentine Northwest) and particularly to those of the Inca. The Spanish also referred to Mapuche earthen forts in the Arauco War by this term.

And no, I didn't know about it either. See...this is a good game, everyone learns from it


----------



## Geedee (Nov 15, 2011)

Certainly looks like a Buckeye...or should we be looking at the one in the background ?


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 15, 2011)

The tail in the background reminds me of a F-18 Blue Angels... as to the foreground... I'm with Geedee (or it's a similar early 50's design like Northrop P/F-76/98 or-is-it-some-other-90-something-number afair).


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 15, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Thanks for asking mate. The Pucara is an Argentinian plane
> 
> Found out about this on the net while looking for details about the Pucara, its a few links down on Yahoo.
> 
> ...



Ah! That must have been the day I missed in my Latin American history class.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2011)

Me to Andy.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 15, 2011)

A T-2 Buckeye it is! As well as a Blue Angels F/A-18 in the background... (Looks like there might be some problems here... Note fire truck and the fact that the jet is parked on the grass!)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 16, 2011)

Was that a decent aircraft to fly cause it looks like a pregnant sow.


----------



## norab (Nov 16, 2011)

OK a little fuzzy but it should be easy


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 16, 2011)

MiG 17


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2011)

F-80?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 16, 2011)

Mig 15


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 17, 2011)

That looks like a MiG-15, but I think it's Gary's turn to post one.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 17, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> but I think it's Gary's turn to post one.



Not me Guv...deffo Norabs turn....side's which...I'm finding it harder to find a decent pic to tease you with


----------



## norab (Nov 17, 2011)

Capt. Vick has it. the MiG-15 in the Wildwood NJ museum


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 17, 2011)

D'oh! Off by 2!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 17, 2011)

Damn I won again! Like Gary said, I'm running out of pictures! Definately thought it was a 17 so i just answered 15 to cover our bases... Will have to wait until late tomorrow unless someone wants to jump it?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, since I _almost_ got it and Vick's first gues was the same as mine, let's try this one:

EDIT: Sorry, checked the rules and realized I need to use my own pics. Will post another shortly.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 18, 2011)

Here we go:


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 18, 2011)

Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2011)

Yep. (or Bollingbrooke, same thing, only with a Canadian voice!)


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 18, 2011)

I gotta get me a better set of pics. Good stuff Glenn. In fact, it is a Bollingbroke:


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 18, 2011)

That was a good one Andy. I didn't get it right away, it took some looking. At first I thought it was maybe a B-17 with somewhat modified nose windows, but to my knowledge there are none around in RAF colors, and it looked like a multi engined bomber, so I started looking at RAF bombers and Bingo!

I will have a new picture up a little later today.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 18, 2011)

Way to go Glenn and excellent shot Andy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Aaron. By the way, that Bollingbroke is located at the Bomber Command Museum in Nanton, Alberta, about a 45 minute drive from my home. I beleive they're trying to get the engines in working order but the plane won't be flyable.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 18, 2011)

I remember seeing an article 10 or 15 years ago about several Bollingbrokes that were found on some farmers field in Canada. They looked like basket cases at the time, but I wonder if this one is one of them.

Anyway here's the next one:


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 18, 2011)

Yup, this aircraft was in fact bought from a farmer in Sakatchewan and restored. I'm gonna guess a Global Hawk drone there Glenn though I think I'm wrong as the split intake is not quite right for it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks to be the nose on a civil aircraft.


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 18, 2011)

Thunderbolt; It (the Bolingbrook model minus its larger engine neclaces, larger oil tanks and winter/water survival gear = a Blenheim model/pattern) is made from restored and certified parts from a few of them, and if not restored, then new 'pattern' fabrications from unserviciable parts, look for a book called 'The Forgotten Bomber' - covers the restoration of the 1st air-worthy Blenheim/Bolingbrook and its subsiquent destruction - some of the surving parts are now in that one pictured above.

as for the nose pic... Cesna, Beechcraft - lycoming/continental/flat engined predominantly civil A/C.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 18, 2011)

Not a Global Hawk or any other type of drone, and intended for military use.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2011)

Intake on a 'Loon', the American-built 'V1' ?


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 19, 2011)

Like I said above, not any kind of drone and that would include both the loon and V-1, but it is of WWII vintage


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 19, 2011)

P-39 - intake behind the pit.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 19, 2011)

Very good Andy! Take it over.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2011)

Well done Andy, that never crossed my mind!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 19, 2011)

That was a sneaky one. Here you go:


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 19, 2011)

A Daimler engined biplane or parasol (a monoplane that looks like a biplane with the lower wing associated struts braces removed) plane?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2011)

Good one Glenn, and well done Andy.
Hmm - that Canadian trainer thingy, Fleet something or other?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 19, 2011)

No, not a Fleet.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2011)

Tiger Moth?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2011)

No, not a Tiger Moth but clearly a bi-plane.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like a Stearman to me.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2011)

Stearman or Avro Tutor maybe?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2011)

Glenn's got it. PT-27 Stearman.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2011)

That was a pretty good one Andy.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2011)

I agree. Well done Glenn.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 20, 2011)

Try this one


----------



## Arossihman (Nov 20, 2011)

Seversky Trainer? The number designation escapes me but i think its one of severskys,(later to be named republic), trainers or even their first pursuit aircraft.


----------



## norab (Nov 20, 2011)

Northrup Beta ?


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 20, 2011)

Not a Seversky or a Beta, but you guys are in the right era.


----------



## Arossihman (Nov 20, 2011)

p-26 peashooter?


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 20, 2011)

not military


----------



## Arossihman (Nov 20, 2011)

Gee Bee?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2011)

I was thinking DH Dragon Rapide but I suspect that's not it.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 21, 2011)

Not a GeeBee or a Dragon. It's American made.


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 21, 2011)

It isn't a Cessna T-50 Bobcat? I think that aircraft is from that era and I'm sure
I've seen a picture with similar wheel spats of it. More regularly though were the
flaired ones from what I've seen...


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 21, 2011)

Not a Bobcat. One of the above guesses was very very close. So close in fact that if I told you which one it would probably give it away.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 21, 2011)

Northrop Gamma.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 21, 2011)

Not a Gamma. You guys are so close it's killing me!


----------



## norab (Nov 21, 2011)

Alpha


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 21, 2011)

Correct! Northrop Alpha. Your turn now.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 21, 2011)

Damn. I had the wrong ray!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2011)

Man, that is a pretty plane!


----------



## norab (Nov 22, 2011)

this one may be a little tough


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks like the intake of an F-5 Freedom Fighter.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 22, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Looks like the intake of an F-5 Freedom Fighter.



With a seat in it? Hahahahaha


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2011)

Okay, I see it now.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 22, 2011)

I see it, I just don't have a clue what it's from!


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 23, 2011)

Back seat of a Bellanca Yiking


----------



## norab (Nov 23, 2011)

not a Viking, a small clue, designed and built in the US


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2011)

Cessna 180


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2011)

An overly luxurious J-3 Cub?


----------



## norab (Nov 23, 2011)

Did I mention it doesn't have fixed wings


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 23, 2011)

So it's a whirley-bird?


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 24, 2011)

Watch it Aaron, I think he's being tricky. I bet it isn't a copter either, but something really strange.


----------



## norab (Nov 24, 2011)

Tricky ?? Who Me ????


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 24, 2011)

A flying basket? 
Quote:
"Where are we going and why am I in this basket?"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2011)

This is a toughee


----------



## norab (Nov 24, 2011)

ow about another clue. It has a triple tail like a constellation


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2011)

Huskee.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks more like on the lines of a small airship /dirigible to me


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 24, 2011)

I think you may be on to something there Gary.


----------



## norab (Nov 24, 2011)

not a Huskie and definitely not lighter then air


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 24, 2011)

Im going to take a wild shot at it. is it a commercial spacecraft, or a window from a beechcraft starship?


----------



## norab (Nov 24, 2011)

Sagittario64 said:


> Im going to take a wild shot at it. is it a commercial spacecraft, or a window from a beechcraft starship?



sorry neither of the above, think rotors


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 24, 2011)

Rotary engined? if so i think that narrows it down quite a bit for me


----------



## norab (Nov 25, 2011)

no not rotary engine, rotor for lifting surfaces
here is a bigger clue, if nobody gets it, I will give the answer on 11/26/11


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 25, 2011)

rotor craft hmmm....


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 25, 2011)

U-17 gyrocopter?
you said rotors as lifting surfaces. that only can mean autogyro
or the A-18 air and space gyrocopter


----------



## norab (Nov 25, 2011)

We have a winner It is the A-18







you can get more info here
Naval Air Station Wildwood Aviation Museum » A18 Air and Space Gyrocopter


you're up


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 25, 2011)

oh so if i win, i have to put the next picture up? hmmmm...........


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes, and you have to have taken the photo also.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2011)

Good job Sagittario, Nicely done norab!


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thats a problem. all the pictures of aircraft ive taken are plainly obvious, and garden variety. so even posting would be a flat out insult to you people.
Lets just say that im in a corner of the world where you see strange cars, but never strange airplanes. thats why im always on the net and not out in the neighborhood 
identifying aircraft is one of the most fun things i like to do, and i guess i got so excited that i overlooked the stipulation that you have to present a picture you took yourself


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2011)

We crop the photo down to a specific part most of the time. If you have taken the shots with a digital camera and have them on your computer you can use the Paint program to crop a shot to a specific point of said bird and post it.


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 25, 2011)

Didnt take them with a digital camera. Im a house rat lol, and it was a while ago(before digital cameras were even coming in). but if i cant find one in time, feel free for the first person to step forward and take this turn for me until i can retake some pictures for the next turn i get (i feel rather foolish coming in like this unprepared)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2011)

Don't feel foolish. We like folks coming in and joining us. It's a lot of fun and you can probably teach us some things. Feel free to join in any time, the more the merrier. Can you scan some of your images? If so, JUMP IN!


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 25, 2011)

well i cropped one ive had from the internet for you. if you can tell me how to block you being able to pull up info from it, ill be happy to challenge you all with it


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2011)

When you save it to your computer and click the save as button, just rename the photo but make sure once you we have guessed the plane that you also give the photographer credit for his work. This is one of the reasons we use our photos so we don't get in trouble with copyright infringements.


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 25, 2011)

ok here goes


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2011)

A guess - Reggiane 2002 ?
NO - scrub that - it's a B-26 Marauder.


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 25, 2011)

hmmm nope.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2011)

That's "Wolfhound", a B-17F (124585) captured and flown by the Luftwaffe (KG200)


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 25, 2011)

yep. i was kind suprised you picked wolfhound out of all the b-17s that were captured. however while that is the likely answer, the picture i took this from is missing a few of the numbers in its code




Bart M. Rijnhout is who i read took or claims the picture, if not please correct me so the lawyers dont rise from hell to kill us all


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 25, 2011)

I do believe its your turn GrauGeist. i think the b-26 guess took alot of the challenge out


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 25, 2011)

Getting off the rules a bit here guys (post 1). Aren't we supposed to use our own photos?


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 25, 2011)

i know you are supposed to follow the rules, however im in a bit of a pinch cause i rushed in without reading the entire rule list, and i had to keep the game going somehow, so i was told i could use a internet picture as along as i properly credited the owner of the pic.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 25, 2011)

What!! You were encouraged to break the law!?!?

What's next, total anarchy????????

Well, OK, carry on then!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2011)

I didn't encourage it, I just let him do it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2011)

Notice the paint on the tail of Wolfhound? The camo on rudder is very distinctive 

ok...my turn then:

The ones I've posted in the past were too easy for ya'll, so this should be more of a challenge!


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 25, 2011)

omg. that could double as abstract art  how challenging


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2011)

I can't tell what it is Dave.Looks like it might be air intake behind the prop but don't know.


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 25, 2011)

well i akready have bad eyesight and am wearing glasses. i think for this round, itll have to be totally random fire until we get a hint. so everyone, fire away. maybe one of us will get lucky with a near miss, earning some sort of hint


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2011)

Well, I'll give up a hint...it's not a piston/propellor aircraft...


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 25, 2011)

SR-71?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks familiar, but blowed if i know what it is!
BTW, the camouflage on the rudder of 'Wolfhound' is the Medium Green blotches used in 1943, commonly called 'Crows feet', which made me think B-26.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2011)

I agree Terry, but Wolfhound's were very distinctive 
And come on, man...I'd figure either you or Gary would have nailed this right off the bat :/



Crimea_River said:


> SR-71?


nope, but it is a relatively modern aircraft


----------



## Geedee (Nov 26, 2011)

> And come on, man...I'd figure either you or Gary would have nailed this right off the bat


 
Its the fairing on the Gatling at the pointy end of an A10


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 26, 2011)

Eff me...and I thought I was being too hard this time around...

Yep Gary, you guessed it...lmao


----------



## Geedee (Nov 26, 2011)

> Eff me...and I thought I was being too hard this time around...



I'll see you yours and raise you one of mine 






We like hard ones !!

That was a good one. Only reason I got it as soon as I looked at the pic was because I have a similar shot (well....loads really !) of the A10 !. 

Heres a quick and easy one for you guys as I really shouldn't be on the PC at the moment as I'm doing the house work while the missus is out....that way I make sure it gets done to my satisfaction


----------



## norab (Nov 26, 2011)

Sea Fury?


----------



## Geedee (Nov 26, 2011)

norab said:


> Sea Fury?



Knew I shouldn't have left the housework !! 

Yup, its the good ol' Sea Fury, taken at Midland TX at the 2007 CAF Airsho (Was expecting at least few P-51 , Mustang, 'that thing you're building' type guesses first)


Take it away dude


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 26, 2011)

Ah well, I have an idea for the next one already...lol

Great shot on that Sea Fury, actually, it's a badass shot...nice play with light shadows!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2011)

B*gg*r! Gary beat me to the A10, and too late on the forum for the Sea Fury ! Must admit, I thought Gary was 'playing tricks' with the Sea Fury, with such a 'large' area being shown, and had a think before going for it - just to find it was already answered!!


----------



## Geedee (Nov 26, 2011)

Cheers guys

Gotta keep you guys on your toes !!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2011)

Well done gents!


----------



## norab (Nov 28, 2011)

ok here we go


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2011)

DH Caribou?


----------



## norab (Nov 28, 2011)

afraid not


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, my first thought was an E2-C Hawkeye but I know it's wrong. However, the shape is quite similar.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 28, 2011)

CV240 0r 440


----------



## Geedee (Nov 29, 2011)

I like sneaky ones.

Likewise, my first thought was a Hawkeye....but I now believe we are looking at it from a threequarter rear aspect...in other words, the back of the cabin as the target is facing left to right.

I also think its a twin so am racking my feeble brain to remember a twin with a 'high cabin and not one faired into the fuselage. I feel some pondering coming on later tonight !!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 29, 2011)

Geedee said:


> ....but I now believe we are looking at it from a threequarter rear aspect...in other words, the back of the cabin as the target is facing left to right.


I do believe you're right Gary, but I still don't have a clue.


----------



## norab (Nov 29, 2011)

no it is a front view and it is a twin


----------



## Geedee (Nov 29, 2011)

Beechcraft 18 Super...and a tatty one at that !!!. Its a nosewheel version of the venerable 18.


----------



## norab (Nov 29, 2011)

not a Beech


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 29, 2011)

Perhaps a son of a Beech?

Looks kind of like a Fairchild C-82...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2011)

I was thinking 'Provider', but not totally convinced. Is that the same as the C-82?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 29, 2011)

Terry, I think you have it sir. Looking at the windshield layout it looks just like it to me. The Provider is the 123.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2011)

I thought rear view at first as well but ruled it out when looking at the direction of the laps on the fuselage panels. I'm out of suggestions.


----------



## norab (Nov 29, 2011)

not a Fairchild. a US civil design, conseptually later "borrowed" experimentally by a foreign country


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 29, 2011)

Lockheed Electra?


----------



## norab (Nov 30, 2011)

not a Lockheed, another clue, it's a pusher


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 30, 2011)

Custer Channel-Wing?


----------



## norab (Nov 30, 2011)

And Capt. Vick takes it





details here

MID-ATLANTIC AIR MUSEUM - CUSTER "CHANNEL WING"



and it's Russian "cousin", the Antonov An 181


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2011)

Good one!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, I must say this is getting pretty tough.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, who would have thought of a Custard Canal Thing - whatever next, a Blancmange Board Buster?!!
Had us going though, and at one stage I thought it might be a semi-derelict BN Islander and, lo and behold, the fuselage has strong similarities.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 1, 2011)

Tonight, when I get home from work, i will dig out a classic from my youth. Stay tuned!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 1, 2011)

Wright Flyer?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm not that old!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## herman1rg (Dec 1, 2011)

Avro CF-100 Canuck?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 1, 2011)

No, not the venerable Canuck


----------



## woljags (Dec 1, 2011)

buccaneer


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 2, 2011)

No matey, it's not the Buccaneer


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2011)

Grumman Tiger?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 2, 2011)

Not the Tiger either and hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2011)

Didn't really think it was. Wracking my brains to figure what it is (got to find my brains first though!)
Thanks Vic, I'm on the mend, slowly.


----------



## woljags (Dec 2, 2011)

avro canada


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 2, 2011)

Canadair CF104


----------



## Geedee (Dec 3, 2011)

> Forward Only Uniguely Guessed Answers...



Fouga CM 170 Magister

Nice one dude !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 4, 2011)

And Gary Cracks the Code! Good one! 







Though not taken by me, my good friend Phillippe Medard said I could use it!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 5, 2011)

Way to go Gary!!!


----------



## norab (Dec 9, 2011)

bump


----------



## Geedee (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry guys...haven't been that active recently. Here;s an easy one...ish


----------



## woljags (Dec 9, 2011)

oasis bottle holder


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2011)

Quick guess (it's late, and I've been to the pub!) - A7 Corsair II ?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 10, 2011)

woljags said:


> oasis bottle holder


Probably !

Errrrr, actually...nope !. And its not an A7 either

You dudes need a clue ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2011)

F-14 Tomcat?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 10, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> F-14 Tomcat?



Sorry dude, not a Tomcat 

Clue 1...its not British....think Indian !


----------



## woljags (Dec 11, 2011)

looks carrier based


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2011)

I tend to agree. the background is throwing me - can't figure out if it's part of the same aircraft !
Maybe a TBF/TBM Avenger ?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 11, 2011)

She's not normally carrier based...allthough size wise she could certainly fit !...I dont think she even has an arrestor hook, but I may be wrong. I'll have to have a looksee at some other shots

...and its all the same plane you see in the shot

Sorry, forgot...she not an Avenger

_Edited.....the Navy originaly specified that she could operate from 'Jeep' carriers. Addittionaly, she could have ski's fitted to allow landing on water and taxy at least at 20 knots to make it to the beach !!...and then the Navy lost interest in her !_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 11, 2011)

I thought it would surely have been Navy due to the size of the gear. Hmmm.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 12, 2011)

Its not Navy. 
Its a twin
Prop powered
Nosewheel


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 12, 2011)

Caribou?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 12, 2011)

Capt. Vick said:


> Caribou?


Bless you ! 

Nope, sorry not a Caribou

Its a twin seat jobbie


----------



## woljags (Dec 12, 2011)

PBY caterlia


----------



## woljags (Dec 12, 2011)

so to recap,indian type twin engines with nose wheel not carrier based but about that size


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorta-kinda Woljags.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm out.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 12, 2011)

Sea King


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 12, 2011)

I was thinking a helicoptor as well.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 12, 2011)

Mi-35 Hind


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 12, 2011)

ajeep?


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 13, 2011)

Hunter?


----------



## woljags (Dec 13, 2011)

apachie


----------



## Geedee (Dec 13, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Clue 1...its not British....think Indian !



Didn't say it was Indian...think something to do with an Indian ( or Injun !)

Is not a chopper. It side by side seating config and you are looking at the left main wheel from the outside, and they retract outwards not inwards

While you guys are thinking, I'll go and get my hair cut !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 13, 2011)

OV1 Mohawk!!!!!!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 13, 2011)

As soon as I read that last clue I knew it! Good work Aaron!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2011)

(dangit!) Well done Aaron!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 13, 2011)

I new what it looked like but couldn't for the life of me remember the stinkin name. Course, I could be wrong, we'll find out when after Gary gets his hair cut.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 14, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> OV1 Mohawk!!!!!!!!



You got it dude !. Well done. Took this one way back in 2004 


And you guys are OK, I decided not get my hair cut !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## woljags (Dec 14, 2011)

wouldn't have got that in a million years well done chaps


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, I am looking for a shot to post. Ahhh, this might work.


----------



## woljags (Dec 15, 2011)

T28 Mentor


----------



## norab (Dec 15, 2011)

Yak 11 ?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 15, 2011)

I've seen that distinctive spinner before, been looking for a while instead of prepping my truck for its annual MOT tomorrow !. Methinks it's a modded Harvard / Texan...sort of Super Texan for want of a better word ?


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 15, 2011)

This is probably wrong, but it reminds me of the cowling on a Constellation


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 15, 2011)

It does indeed but methinks it's a tail dragger. I'm with Norab on the Yak.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm thinking possibly Yak, although a nose wheel job, but also think it's maybe a Trojan.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 15, 2011)

Suhkoi 26


----------



## woljags (Dec 15, 2011)

yes you could be right Terry


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2011)

AnD gArY gEtS aNoThEr OnE fOlKs!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2011)

Good one Gary !It looks like a cross between a Harvard and a Sea Fury in some ways.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 16, 2011)

Aaron...that was a cracker of a pic. I knew I'd seen that spinner before...but could I remember where ?.....not a bl**dy chance mate !.

You have no-idea how many pics of Yaks, T28 's and Constellations I looked at !. You try doing a search on a spinner with that color scheme on Yahoo / Google (last resort looking to the World Wide Wait dontchyaknow !)

Nice one bud !

As its Christmas...ish !... I'll offer this teaser up for you guys.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2011)

You know, I think sometimes you guys make this stuff up!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 16, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> You know, I think sometimes you guys make this stuff up!



Dude...if only you knew !!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2011)

LMAO!


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm thinking something Russian from the 1950's


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 16, 2011)

The T6 has had a R1830 transplant if I'm not mistaken and some fuselage changes. It's based in Morganton, NC. And way to go Gary. I thought that one might have given you guys some grief but it didn't take you to long.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 16, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> The T6 has had a R1830 transplant if I'm not mistaken and some fuselage changes. It's based in Morganton, NC. And way to go Gary. I thought that one might have given you guys some grief but it didn't take you to long.



Trust me...it did !!!. I knew I'd seen that spinner before and your crop didn't look like it was from a tail-dragger at all. Kudos dude, nicely presented !. I'm looking forward to your next brain-teasr


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 16, 2011)

Probably the only way you all would have known is if you remembered the shot from my photo thread. I was hoping it had been long enough that you guys wouldn't remember it. I'd say that's where you saw it Gary.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 16, 2011)

Geedee said:


> ...As its Christmas...ish !... I'll offer this teaser up for you guys.


Hmmm...

That looks like the thingy above the cockpit of Flash Gordon's spaceship....right?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2011)

Hmm. Maybe that Saunders Roe experimental thingy - can't remember the name or number though.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2011)

GrauGeist said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> That looks like the thingy above the cockpit of Flash Gordon's spaceship....right?


I think you're right!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 17, 2011)

Flash has told me that he hasn't flown this babe...yet...but an astronaut has !!. And its not a Saunder roe.

Its a single seat, nosewheel jobbie...and its a one-off !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 17, 2011)

It might be an X-15 but I think there were three or more of them.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 18, 2011)

Not an X-15 but it was experimental !


----------



## woljags (Dec 18, 2011)

fairey delta 1


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 18, 2011)

Is it one of those NASA lifting bodies?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 18, 2011)

Good try guys but not quite there yet. Its not a FD 1 or a NASA jobbie


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2011)

XP-55 Ascender? But there where three of these.


----------



## woljags (Dec 18, 2011)

i'm trying to rack my brain as to the name of the experimental jet sea plane at duxford,is it that


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2011)

Think it's one of the experimental jobbies at Cosford, but don't know the name.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 18, 2011)

Its not an Ascender and its not a seaplane.

It could fly as slow as just under 70 !!!


----------



## woljags (Dec 18, 2011)

maybe a fairey gyrocopter


----------



## woljags (Dec 18, 2011)

or even a hawker siddeley Kestral


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2011)

I know exactly what it is!!!!! It's the thingamadoodle on top of the whatchamajigger that rotates the doodlemabob at the end of the thing that know one can name.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 18, 2011)

I think Aaron has it!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 19, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> I think Aaron has it!



No he hasn't...he didn't say if it was either a right or left handed doobrie !

Ok chaps, some clues...some good, some not so good

Its not a gyrocopter or a Kestrel.

It's a single seat, its got a fixed undercart, its got a single engine

And its got black paint on it  !

Its a British design

While it could fly as slow as 70ish, it brothers could do Mach 2 !

And I've seen it !!!

If you follow the clues on this handy page, you'll be sure to find it !


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 19, 2011)

Can you confirm that you have not turned the picture 90 degrees?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 19, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Can you confirm that you have not turned the picture 90 degrees?



Nope....i've even turned my monitor on its side to check . 

I've looked at it 115 times and its still the right way ! 

You are looking at the tail fin and the 'plane is pointing right to left. 

I can stand by it and look over the canopy its that low


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 19, 2011)

Handley Page HP.115

looked at it 115 times LOL!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2011)

It's the Handley Page test-rig, experimental 1/4 scale thingy, Can't remember the HP number off hand though.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 19, 2011)

herman1rg said:


> Handley Page HP.115
> 
> looked at it 115 times LOL!



Dont forget the ...


> If you follow the clues on this handy page, you'll be sure to find it !



Was getting kinda desperate there for a little while, but was havin fun ! 

You got it dude. It is the Handley Page HP 115. The HP115 was a slow speed research aircraft designed to investigate the handling characteristics of a very slender delta, flown in the evolution of Concorde !


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 19, 2011)

Blimey that was a struggle.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 19, 2011)

Here you go, puzzle away


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 19, 2011)

It's the air conditioner in my back window.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 19, 2011)

You beat me to that one Glenn. I was thinking along the same lines.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 19, 2011)

I think this one has been done before.


----------



## tbfighterpilot (Dec 19, 2011)

I haven't the slightest clue what that could be.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2011)

Sea King auxiliary cooling gills?


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 20, 2011)

Not Sea king Terry


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2011)

Its a Westland Dragonfly.

First thoughts were Arrow Active an such like, then onto a Rapide, but the gills are too small and it looks likes on a slab sided thingie.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2011)

I think Gary has it. The vents on the rotor housing, above and behind the cockpit I think. (Haven't looked at a pic yet).


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 20, 2011)

Yup Gary got it














This example at Chatham Historic Dockyard


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2011)

Airframes said:


> I think Gary has it. The vents on the rotor housing, above and behind the cockpit I think. (Haven't looked at a pic yet).


I was convinced it was from an early car like a Bugatti racer or similar. Couldn't figure out how an 'plane would have such a slab side 'side' to stick some vents in. Then I convinced meself it was an inline like on the DH88...nope... Fairchild Argus....nope...Rapide...nope. Then decided the gills looked too close and quite small for a 'plane so started looking at choppers. First thought, like you , was the Seaking, then having another look, it looked vintage, like when choppers were spindly things. 

Still not quite sure I've got it tho.

_Oooops, cross post !_


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2011)

For a change, instead of a 'close-up'...here's a 'far-up' !

As soon as its recognised...and you shouldn't need Special Branch to look up its family tree (thats a re-leaf !)...I'll show the pic that followed this one.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok, it's official, Gary has lost it.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 20, 2011)

B-52


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 20, 2011)

c130


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2011)

C5?
I see five trees, well five and a half.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2011)

BBMF Lanc.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 20, 2011)

I almost willing to bet the farm its a 130 ,


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks like a 3 bladed prop stopped by the camera. That's why I threw out the Herc.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 21, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> BBMF Lanc.



Bl**dy spotter !!!!

I trhought that one would have you all barking up the wrong tree !

Good spot Andy, it is indeed the BBMF Lanc, trying to creep up on me un-noticed !. She almost suceeded but for the glorious sound of four Merlins growling away in unison. I have to say, I get a huge kick out of seeing such a glorious majestic beastie flying overhead a five hundred feet...there's just something that demands your respect !

And I need to speak to the Flight Engineer...he's got one Merlin out of sync with the other three in the last piccie !



> Ok, it's official, Gary has lost it.


 Sorry dude, no way man...never had it to lose in the first place


----------



## woljags (Dec 21, 2011)

nice pics Gary


----------



## Geedee (Dec 21, 2011)

woljags said:


> nice pics Gary



Cheers mate. The bottom one is my current wallpaper and looks a lot better full size.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2011)

Good one Gary, even though I didn't get a chance to respond.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 21, 2011)

Like my dad used to say, even a blind chicken finds a bit of seed now and then.

I'm a bit pressed for time now but will try to dig up and post something tonight. Seeing as how we've regressed to posting a couple of rivets for everyone to guess, I'll need to dig deep!


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 21, 2011)

Two rivets? That's generous.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 21, 2011)

herman1rg said:


> Two rivets? That's generous.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 21, 2011)

How about this:


----------



## woljags (Dec 21, 2011)

looks like a bomb cluster from something modern


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 21, 2011)

" Ok, it's official, Gary has lost it."
"Sorry dude, no way man...never had it to lose in the first place "

Seeing as how I thought you were doing a lot better than I am I thought that you still had yours. Now know I who's sitting beside me in this basket.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like the nose rocket cluster on a Natter, but I didn't think there were any in existence.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 21, 2011)

Is that your final answer?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 21, 2011)

I think he got it!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2011)

The only one I'm aware of has a green nose, this one looks white. Surely Andy would not turn the pic upside down...........


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, I'll have to concede this one and say that Glenn's got it! It is indeed a Bachem Natter, picture taken about 6 years ago at the Planes of Fame in Chino.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank Heavens for that! I thought it was a Grungy Aviation Inc Beehive Mk2B .........


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow! Can't believe I got that one. I'll post something when I get home tonight.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 22, 2011)

I can't believe it either - jeez!


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 22, 2011)

So are we down to half a rivet now?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 22, 2011)

Seems like it don't it?!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 22, 2011)

The suspense is rivetting !


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 22, 2011)

Here it is. Red for Christmas!


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 22, 2011)

Stearman


----------



## woljags (Dec 22, 2011)

looks like a spitfire on 1st look


----------



## Geedee (Dec 22, 2011)

Norseman ?


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 22, 2011)

All wrong


----------



## Geedee (Dec 22, 2011)

Lokheed Vega ?


----------



## woljags (Dec 22, 2011)

hawker hunter


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 22, 2011)

beech staggerwing


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 22, 2011)

Lockheed Vega Gary, You forgot the 'c'


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 22, 2011)

This is gettin bad. 
Way to go Gary!!!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2011)

Well **** me gently!
This is getting silly - I really thought it was the rear skid on Santa's sleigh. That's before he had the FAA approved mod of course !!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2011)

How the <bleep> did you get that one!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 22, 2011)

He's just that good.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 22, 2011)

Quarter rivet.......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Geedee (Dec 23, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> How the <bleep> did you get that one!



Wellll....it looked fairly big and the colour red made me think of some Trans-arctic survey plane of some sort and I thought it would be something obscure...so I opted for a Norseman. Found out that was wrong and had another look at the target pic. 

Noted that it was a tail dragger (judging by the angle ?) that it appeared to have a very large wing root area judging by the smaller, lower side window and assuming I was looking at the front windshield assembly, so had another think. Ruled out the Otter cos it had different 'quarterlight windows, went off and had a cuppa and then for some reason started thinking about 'Winnie May' flown by Wiley Post. Ok it was the wrong colour but a two minute search on the World Wide Wait seemd to match so I offered it up !

Try this one chaps...


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 23, 2011)

We'll end up with pics of invisible planes next!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 23, 2011)

herman1rg said:


> We'll end up with pics of invisible planes next!


Allready being modelled ! ... http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/color-pics-model-im-building-25367.html


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 23, 2011)

Something big and gray


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2011)

It's the first prototype for the Lockheed electric kettle.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 23, 2011)

You mean they made a crockpot?


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 23, 2011)

It does look rather modern. I'd say post '70s. Probably even newer.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 23, 2011)

I think it's 1960's and US Navy


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 23, 2011)

I believe that's a Grumman Tracker.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 23, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> I believe that's a Grumman Tracker.



That'll be this one at Cavanaugh Flight Museum then !

I wuz right...you is a spotter !!


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 23, 2011)

I had tried downloading the pic and enlarging the small ID plate with no success.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 23, 2011)

herman1rg said:


> I had tried downloading the pic and enlarging the small ID plate with no success.


----------



## woljags (Dec 23, 2011)

boy i'm so out of touch,its been years since i last went to a air show or museum sounds like a visit to duxford must be on the cards for 2012


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 23, 2011)

I got lucky on that one I think. OK, let's try this:


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 24, 2011)

Man, these are getting tougher and tougher!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 24, 2011)

No idea at the moment. Was thinking mounting plate for wingtip tanks on an F104 but there's no facility for plumbing...so thats wrong for a starter. Its the wrong shape for a control horn on an aerobatic jobbie and its not the rear fin on a Westland Wasp / Scout. Even been looking at WW2 guided bombs like the Fritz-X but I reckon I'm on the wrong trail there as well !. Heck, I'm even thinking its a UAV of some sort

In short, I havent got a bl**dy clue !!

This one needs some serious thought. It's a good'un !


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2011)

Possibly an access step on a landing gear strut, with the grip or anti-slip material missing. I'll guess on a DHC Otter.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2011)

Otter is not 'er!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2011)

Be it ever a Beaver?!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure what part it is. Now I have to match it to an aircraft.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2011)

Beaver? Better leave 'er.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2011)

Then once and for all, is it a Maul?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2011)

Wish your name was Paul, but no.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2011)

Then it's back to thinking of Cessna or Auster, cos I think I lost 'er !


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2011)

Hmmm...is it one of those thingys you rest your foot on while the shoe-shine guy puts a polish on the ol' leather?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2011)

Not a prop for shoes.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2011)

lmao...well, I don't have a clue, then


----------



## Geedee (Dec 24, 2011)

Could be looking up underneath a landing foot /skid from something suspended from the ceiling in a museum

Then again, it might a navigational aerial of some sort

Still havent got a bl**dy clue cos I cant figure out if its the right way up or angled in a 'provocative' pose ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2011)

The picture has not been rotated. It's a single seat jet.


----------



## woljags (Dec 24, 2011)

kestral


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2011)

Nope. 50's design though.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 24, 2011)

Yet another shot in the dark, CF100 Canuck ?.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2011)

No sir. But it served in the CAF.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 24, 2011)

I think it's the skid plate on an arrestor hook, but I can't match it to anything.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2011)

Wish I could give you high 5's Glenn but sorry.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2011)

F-18 Hornet?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2011)

F-86?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2011)

No but keep going through the Canadian inventory and you'll get it eventually!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2011)

F-5?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2011)

We have a winner!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2011)

Your high 5 clue gave it away. I grabbed my WARBIRD TECH book and got to looking and saw it. Ok, let's see who can get this one. I will give some time before I start giving clues. But I probably won't have to.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 25, 2011)

Well done Aaron!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 25, 2011)

F-111.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you Dave, and Andy, it's not a 111. I wish I could shoot a 111 though!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 25, 2011)

Way to go dude !

Looks like a the nosewheel bay of a fairly big multi ...How 'bout a DC 6?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you Gary but it's the main gear well of another craft. You guys are to good at this or I'm not good enuff.


----------



## woljags (Dec 25, 2011)

how about a DC3


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 25, 2011)

You and Gary are on the correct path Woljags, but it's not a DC-3 either.


----------



## tbfighterpilot (Dec 25, 2011)

c-46


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 25, 2011)

Not a C-46. It does have a nose wheel. And that will probably give it away.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 25, 2011)

DC-4 then.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 26, 2011)

And we have ANOTHER winner. Yes Andy, it's the DC-4/C54 Candy Bomber.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, it was just a matter of zeroing in on the right Douglas model after all the good guesses above.

Try this one:


----------



## norab (Dec 26, 2011)

Miles Master?


----------



## woljags (Dec 26, 2011)

vampire


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2011)

Ohka, if that's how it's spelled? The Japanese Kamikaze bomb thingy.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 26, 2011)

Okha?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry, not a Master, Vampire, nor a Cajun dish additive.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2011)

LMAO, nice Andy


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 26, 2011)

that ugly shackleton


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 26, 2011)

Dag-on Niel, that's kinda blunt.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 26, 2011)

No, not a Shack.


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 27, 2011)

Delta Dart or Dagger?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 27, 2011)

No, though I can see the resemblance. Think prop, not jet.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks a bit like a Skua or Roc, but don't know of any of those still extant. I'd possibly guess at Defiant, but the only (real) one is not silver/bare metal.
I'm not convinced on my choice, but I'll go for Meteor.


----------



## woljags (Dec 27, 2011)

that was my next try Terry,but as its a prop job how about trojen


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 27, 2011)

Not a Skua, Roc, or Trojan. Multi-engine.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2011)

Ah, missed the bit about it being a prop job. Haven't a clue with it being multi-engine.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 27, 2011)

Fairet Gannet


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 27, 2011)

No sir!


----------



## woljags (Dec 27, 2011)

toucan


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope. Twin engine, WW2 era.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 27, 2011)

oxford is the nearest thing to wear that verticle windscreen


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry Neil.


----------



## woljags (Dec 28, 2011)

although i'm pretty sure there arn't any left complete, dh hornet


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 28, 2011)

Nope. I sense momentum is declining. Think of an island in the Pacific and what you may want to use to get there.....


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 28, 2011)

Catalina


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 28, 2011)

BINGO! Well done Glenn.

This is the Canadian Warplane Heritage PBY "Canso" as it was known in Canada.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 28, 2011)

That was a tough one Andy. Never would have guessed it with out that clue.

Here's the next one:


----------



## woljags (Dec 28, 2011)

p38


----------



## Airframes (Dec 28, 2011)

Something with the engine removed, probably a radial, but haven't a clue!


----------



## woljags (Dec 28, 2011)

not from that thread on the b25 thats being talked about is it?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2011)

Well done Glenn!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 28, 2011)

Not a P-38

The engine is in place and it is a radial

It’s not that B-25, or any other B-25

And thank you David


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2011)

A Grumman Duck?


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 28, 2011)

Not a Duck


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 30, 2011)

No more guesses? 

Here's a clue: 

It is not an obscure aircraft type. In fact they were made by the thousands.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 30, 2011)

Antonov An-2


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 30, 2011)

No, not Russian


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2011)

Got me puzzled. Thought maybe a Curtis hawk or even a DC3, but that curved panel doesn't seem to match.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 30, 2011)

Not a hawk or one of the DC-3 family Terry


----------



## woljags (Dec 30, 2011)

b24?


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 30, 2011)

Boeing-Stearman Model 75


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 30, 2011)

Nether one. Not American made


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2011)

Mossie?


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## T Bolt (Dec 30, 2011)

That's it, a Zero. You're turn.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2011)

That was a great well, well done!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 31, 2011)

Good one Glenn.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2011)

Amazing what a good crop of a photo can do, especially by 'concentrating' the lighting effects! Good one Glenn, and well done N. I was just about to offer a Ki44 - in bare metal !!


----------



## woljags (Dec 31, 2011)

what a good pic and shout,well done chaps


----------



## Geedee (Dec 31, 2011)

woljags said:


> what a good pic and shout,well done chaps



Yup !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 1, 2012)

No kidding! Andy has upped the anty on us.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 1, 2012)

This game is hard! 

Try this.


----------



## norab (Jan 1, 2012)

DH Chipmunk?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 1, 2012)

Was going there too. Was going to say Tigermoth but I think not.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks like a 'Gypsy' cowling, maybe a Proctor?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 1, 2012)

I have no clue.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 1, 2012)

Nope, nope and yep, but which Gipsy powered aircraft? Not a Proctor.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 1, 2012)

Tiger Moth


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2012)

Glenn, look 4 above you.

I'll try a Miles Magister.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 2, 2012)

I guess I didn't see that Andy. I'll try D.H. 84 Dragon then


----------



## norab (Jan 2, 2012)

Queen Bee?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2012)

Dragon Rapide?


----------



## woljags (Jan 2, 2012)

miles magister


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2012)

Boy, I feel like that invisible plane. First Glenn, now Bob. I said Magister already 4 above you


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 2, 2012)

Must be contagious. I said Dragon and Terry repeated it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2012)

Just an echo.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2012)

Just an echo

echo

echo

echo


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 2, 2012)

Is it a Magister? Or maybe a Chipmunk?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 2, 2012)

Nope... You're all on the right track; it's British, single engined and powered by a Gipsy in-line and very rare.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 2, 2012)

Taylorcraft Auster


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 3, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2012)

I actually said Dragon _Rapide_Glenn - hadn't seen your post!
OK, I'll go for Miles Messenger.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 3, 2012)

Not a Maggie, not rare enough. Another clue, Guy Gibson flew the actual aircraft I photographed and it was considered unconventional for its time. 

Off to bed now, nighty night.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 3, 2012)

nuuumannn said:


> Not a Maggie, not rare enough. Another clue, Guy Gibson flew the actual aircraft I photographed and it was considered unconventional for its time.
> 
> Off to bed now, nighty night.


who is guy gibson


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2012)

You're kidding Neil?!
Unconventional eh? Now that's thrown me !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 3, 2012)

miles lullubel?


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 3, 2012)

General Aircraft Cygnet II


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2012)

Ah! Think you might have it there Glenn. Forgot about that one - a tri-cycle undercart trainer, unconventional for the time.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 3, 2012)

Airframes said:


> You're kidding Neil?!
> Unconventional eh? Now that's thrown me !!


Got thrown and was thinking of Hoot Gibson


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2012)

He He !


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 3, 2012)

The one that Guy "Hoot" Gibson flew


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 3, 2012)

Would have never guessed it without that clue.

Try this one:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2012)

WOW! Top job Glenn! And Niel, that head gear old Hoot is wearing is a TEN GALLON HAT if I ever saw one.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hmmm... a boundary layer splitter plate, high transonic speeds...

Do we get a hint of whether the pic is properly oriented orthogonally?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 3, 2012)

L-39 Albatros or A-4 Skyhawk?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2012)

A-4 was my guess too.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 3, 2012)

Or a U-2?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2012)

I think it's an air intake on a radial engine craft like an Otter.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 3, 2012)

The picture is oriented correctly, taken from the front left side of the Aircraft. 

It's not a L-39, A-4, U-2, or Otter. 

It is Jet powered.


----------



## woljags (Jan 4, 2012)

sorry chaps,note to self,read other guess's before posting


----------



## woljags (Jan 4, 2012)

hawker siddeley kestral


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 4, 2012)

Douglas X-3 Stilletto?


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 4, 2012)

The X-3 it is


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 4, 2012)

It's the funny angle of the intake that got me.


----------



## woljags (Jan 4, 2012)

i wouldn't have got that with the full sized pic,well done

if the next one is the pic above i'd have to guess the tardis


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2012)

Yep, pretty ropey shot. Looks like an out of focus crab's claw, trying to grab a jellyfish! There are limits old chap, even if it means getting the pic in focus!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 4, 2012)

Absolutely no clue.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 5, 2012)

Whoops, sorry guys. Don't get your knickers in a twist Terry, here's a better view of the same image.






Not a jellyfish in sight.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2012)

Stearman?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 5, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Stearman?



That was my first guess, but I know biplanes about as well as I know a female's brain!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't think it's a Stearman. I may be wrong.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 5, 2012)

Closest thing I can come up with is a Pitcairn PA-5 Mail Wing


----------



## norab (Jan 6, 2012)

Boeing P-6E ?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 6, 2012)

> Pitcairn PA-5 Mail Wing



You got that from my pic? Wow, but no. Not a Stearman or a P-6E either. On the right track with the Stearman, though...


----------



## norab (Jan 6, 2012)

Fleet Finch ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2012)

Boeing PT-13 Caydet?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2012)

Darn, Aaron beta me to it with the Kaydet.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 6, 2012)

nuuumannn said:


> You got that from my pic? Wow, but no. Not a Stearman or a P-6E either. On the right track with the Stearman, though...


Here's my picture and a close-up of a Mailwing. Close but not an exact match to your picture.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey Genn, I think you have an argument.  Looks like the same shot to me.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 6, 2012)

Yep, pretty convincing Glenn, but as you say, not the same; in my pic there are two bracing wires, not one. Some clever clogs has already beaten you all to it, though...







Fleet 16 Finch


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2012)

So........... which one of us is the clever one. Don't keep us waiting.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 7, 2012)

nuuumannn said:


> Yep, pretty convincing Glenn, but as you say, not the same; in my pic there are two bracing wires, not one. Some clever clogs has already beaten you all to it, though...
> 
> View attachment 188930
> 
> ...


Yea, I saw the double wires, and also the strut attachment looks a little different, but it was just too close not to give it a shot.


----------



## norab (Jan 7, 2012)

That was a toughfie. The top of the N strut was what finally gave it away. Let's try this


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 7, 2012)

Good one norab. What is that? Is that the top of a fin?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 7, 2012)

Looks more like a wingtip to me, I can't see a rudder line. That said, no clue as usual, though I'm going to guess a British prototype.


----------



## norab (Jan 8, 2012)

not a rudder, and not British, here is a clue- it has tricycle landing gear


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2012)

Not a rudder, but is it the top of a fin?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 8, 2012)

> not a rudder, and not British, here is a clue- it has tricycle landing gear



That narrow's it down, then. Next you'll be telling us its yellow


----------



## norab (Jan 8, 2012)

No, I'll tell you it is a single engined high wing plane and designed in the US And that is in fact the very top of a fin.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 8, 2012)

I haven't been able to match it to anything yet, but I think the picture was taken in one of the main gallery's of the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum


----------



## norab (Jan 9, 2012)

not at either branch of The Air Space Museum


----------



## norab (Jan 9, 2012)

guess I better give another clue. this should help. It's a pusher


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodyear blimp?


----------



## norab (Jan 9, 2012)

nope  definitely not lighter than air


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 9, 2012)

republic Seabee


----------



## norab (Jan 9, 2012)

sorry, strictly a landplane


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 9, 2012)

Military or civil? Manned or unmanned?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 10, 2012)

Berkut FG?


----------



## norab (Jan 10, 2012)

It is manned and civil, not a berkut, this last clue should give it away. It has no rudder, elevators, or ailerons


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2012)

Gossamer Albatross?


----------



## norab (Jan 10, 2012)

fraid not, does anybody visit The Mid Atlantic Air Museum in Reading, PA by chance


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 10, 2012)

Spratt 108

And I might add that it has to be the ugliest aircraft that I have ever seen.


----------



## norab (Jan 10, 2012)

We have a winner and a fairly accurate description. Your turn T-bolt but first a few pics of the bird


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 10, 2012)

Dearest God that is ugly.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 10, 2012)

Good God...that thing actually flew??

You know, now that I think about it, it must not have flown, since it's still in one piece...


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like someone strapped wings in a kid's pushcart. An ugly pushcart at that!
I'll post a new picture when i get home tonight.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope I didn't crop this one too close. I had it a little bigger, but I thought it would be too easy


----------



## woljags (Jan 10, 2012)

dc3 tail rudder


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 10, 2012)

Not a DC-3


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2012)

It's the handle for a Klingon toilet. 
And what the **** was that aberation of a so-called aircraft in the previous post? Looked like an airborne Hippocroccofrog !!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 10, 2012)

I think it was one of the Hippocroccofrogs newborns.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 10, 2012)

Not any part of a Klingon toilet, or any Starfleet starship for that matter.


----------



## norab (Jan 11, 2012)

B-25 Mitchell ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 11, 2012)

A handle for a ROMULAN toilet?


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 11, 2012)

I suppose it could be a Romulan toilet, but it actually is a B-25


----------



## norab (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopefully you fine folks will find this a little less obsure than my last one


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2012)

P51 Mustang


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2012)

Twin engine fire bomber. Canadair Cl-415?


----------



## norab (Jan 11, 2012)

sorry, neither guess is correct


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 11, 2012)

Wright Flyer


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## T Bolt (Jan 11, 2012)

I thought it was a Curtiss June Bug


----------



## tbfighterpilot (Jan 11, 2012)

dewoitine d.520


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## norab (Jan 11, 2012)

here is a clue, it's a multi engine that has been around for a fair amount of time


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2012)

Hercules


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2012)

Yep - which is what I thought immediately after posting my first answer! Doh!


----------



## norab (Jan 12, 2012)

Crimea has it


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 12, 2012)

Love those colors! Part for the retro look huh?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 12, 2012)

OK, will post something tonight.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 12, 2012)

Next one:


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2012)

Fiat Cr42?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 12, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh.....nope.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 13, 2012)

AN-2


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2012)

Nyet.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2012)

Ju52/3M ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2012)

Nein. Terry, I sent you a PM but your mailbox is full. You need to chuck out some old messages. I will send you an e-mail.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2012)

Ah, thanks Andy - I'll do a clean up of my mailbox!!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 13, 2012)

Waco YFM-5?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2012)

Not a Waco.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 13, 2012)

Boy! this is a hard one Andy


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2012)

And the ones before this were......! 

Well, we _can_ say it's a bi-plane.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 13, 2012)

That part I knew, and by now I think I've looked at several thousand biplanes on Goggle Images with no matches.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2012)

I'll let a few others give a shot before putting out a clue. But if you've looked at a few thousand pictures, you've probably overlooked this one.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2012)

A very broad guess - Bucker Jungmann?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2012)

Ooooooooo....so close.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 13, 2012)

lmao...pretty sure I know this one...it's a Bu133? (Bucker "Young Master" trainer)

Looks like the Exhaust brace beneath the cowling


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2012)

I do believe Dave has it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes, indeed it is a Bücker Bü-133 _Jungmeister_. Terry was very close. The _Jungmann_ was the Bü-131 two seat trainer with an inline engine and a different exhaust setup so I could not give it to him. This picture was taken at Duxford in Sept 2010. I actually think the _Jungmann_ is the silver plane parked right beside this one.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2012)

B*gg*r! I always confuse the Jungmann and Jungmeister !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2012)

Cool...I thought I recognized that, and Terry, for a second, I thought your guess was right, since the Young Man and the Young Master are pretty dang close!

Now, it's my turn and I'm not going to be nice this time!

Good luck, guys!!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2012)

Another pure guess - C46 Commando?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Another pure guess - C46 Commando?



Nope


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 15, 2012)

Is it a flying boat?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 15, 2012)

nuuumannn said:


> Is it a flying boat?



It is


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 15, 2012)

PBM-5 Mariner


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 15, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> PBM-5 Mariner


Nope


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 15, 2012)

Lockheed Neptune SP-2H?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 15, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Lockheed Neptune SP-2H?


Nope


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2012)

That Dornier thingy, re-engined with turbprops ? (DoXX ?)


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 15, 2012)

Airframes said:


> That Dornier thingy, re-engined with turbprops ? (DoXX ?)


Nope, not a Dornier thingy 

I was going to be a mean bastard and only show the vent on the wing (seen center of image) but I decided to be nice and show a bit more...so because of that, no helpful clues will be forthcoming...lmao


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 15, 2012)

Not showing any mercy are we? You do realize, dis means war. (as Bugs Bunny would say) Allrighty then, PB2Y Coronado?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 15, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Not showing any mercy are we? You do realize, dis means war. (as Bugs Bunny would say) *Allrighty then, PB2Y Coronado?*


lol...Nope!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 15, 2012)

Martin Mars ?


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 15, 2012)

how about an Albatross


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 15, 2012)

short Sunderland or the civi-version?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 15, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Martin Mars ?


And we have a winner!

You're right, Aaron, it's a U.S. Navy JRM Mars...the Mars Hawaii, to be exact.






Here's a full view:





By the way, this was the image I was going to use originally:


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 16, 2012)

Wayda go Aaron! Funny, I looked at pics of the Mars and passed it off.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 16, 2012)

The prop is what had me. I knew it had four blades so I kept hunting until I found it. Dave, if you'd have posted that shot you were going to post originally I'd have never even tried. I don't know planes that well. Alright let's try this. This may or may not give some fits.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2012)

Navcom in a Cessna L5 'Bird dog'.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 16, 2012)

Not it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 16, 2012)

That sure looks like the wing of a Cessna...how about a L-19 (aka O-1)?


----------



## norab (Jan 16, 2012)

L-19/O-1 Bird Dog/ Cessna 170 ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 16, 2012)

Back to you Dave aka GG!  

It's Bryon's L-19 Birddog.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 16, 2012)

That was a great photo, Aaron...and I've spent time in Cessnas, so that made it kind of easy! 

Ok then, it's time to get medieval on ya'll!!


----------



## Grampa (Jan 17, 2012)

The Lockheed P 80 shooting star?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC8H2Pj2Ys0_


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2012)

Grampa, that's a great guess, but unfortunately, it's not a P-80!


----------



## norab (Jan 17, 2012)

T-33

(lost the Bird dog by 1 minute  )


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2012)

lol Norab, I saw that a little while later and you certainly would have had it if I didn't...

I feel bad for Grampa, because he was so dang close...yes Norab, it is a Lockheed T-33!

Well done, and good eye to you both!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2012)

Good one. And darn, I must get to know the US numbering system - cos that bird Dog was the one I meant !


----------



## norab (Jan 17, 2012)

thanks, we were really close, let's try this


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 17, 2012)

DELETED


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2012)

Empty case ejector chute on a P-38 ?


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 17, 2012)

Which way are we looking at whatever it is?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 17, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Good one. And darn, I must get to know the US numbering system - cos that bird Dog was the one I meant !



You had the correct nickname Terry just the wrong model number,sorry.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks almost like an optic window...hmmm


----------



## norab (Jan 17, 2012)

Airframes has it, P-38 ejection chute, in this case the one on the pylon at Maguire AFB, in an old film photo I took 10+ years ago


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 17, 2012)

Way to go Terry!!!!!!!!!! I'd have never gotten that.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2012)

Heck! It was 50% guesswork! I'll sort out a pic and post it soon.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2012)

Way to go, Terry...good eye


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 17, 2012)

Good one Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2012)

OK, let's see what you make of this one. Should be fairly easy.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 17, 2012)

Slab sided with big windows. Anson maybe?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 17, 2012)

I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2012)

Kinda looks like a Colt


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 17, 2012)

Lockheed Hudson?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2012)

I didn't think it would take long. Yes, Glenn has it, it's the Avro Anson at Duxford.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 18, 2012)

Terry, I think you were taking a picture of that girl and the Anson just happened to get in the frame. 

Try this one:


----------



## norab (Jan 18, 2012)

O-47 ?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2012)

Recognize it, but don't know the name.
BTW Glenn, that girl is Barabara, Max's wife!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 18, 2012)

O-47 it is


----------



## norab (Jan 18, 2012)

Okay, here we go


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 18, 2012)

L-4


----------



## norab (Jan 18, 2012)

Fraid not


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 18, 2012)

J-3 Cub.?


----------



## norab (Jan 18, 2012)

nope


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 18, 2012)

A Piper PA-18 Super Cub?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 19, 2012)

Taylorcraft DCO-65 about 1942 or 43 vintage

(Military designation is L-5 "Grasshopper")


----------



## norab (Jan 19, 2012)

Nope, not a Taylorcraft or a Piper. Incidentally the L-5 was a Stinson design which it also isn't


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2012)

Auster?


----------



## norab (Jan 19, 2012)

not an Auster


----------



## norab (Jan 19, 2012)

time for a clue I guess, a US designed tandem two seater with a Continental O-65 turning the prop


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 19, 2012)

L-3 Aeronca


----------



## norab (Jan 19, 2012)

Not an Aeronca 

OK, time for a little mercy,  May I present the L-6, AKA the Interstate Cadet 






somebody else jump in please


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 19, 2012)

Well dang...that was a good one!

I was really sure I had it with the Taylorcraft guess, though...there's a striking resemblance between both those aircraft, especially the lower fuselage and landing gear.

Shoulda kept us guessing! 

Ok, I'll toss one in there:


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2012)

Possibly an intake, but got me stumped so far!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 24, 2012)

I think we need a clue.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok, a few clues...

It is piston-powered with a prop

It is WWII era (this means it's original design and subsequent versions did see service during and after the war)

It is a monoplane

It is a tail-dragger

*Bonus Clue*
It is American and this particular variant had a low production run


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 26, 2012)

Almost want to say an early P-40.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 26, 2012)

Catch22 said:


> Almost want to say an early P-40.


The P-40 was already in service when this aircraft's earliest version was being designed...but the P-40 (here's another clue) and this aircraft's fist version shared the same engine


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 26, 2012)

P-38?


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 26, 2012)

P-51?


----------



## hub (Jan 26, 2012)

P-82/F-82?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 26, 2012)

Good Guess Aaron and real close hub! 

And TB, which model?

(I'll be real nice here and offer up one last clue)

There were only 555 of this version built (only 4 survive, 2 are airworthy)


----------



## hub (Jan 26, 2012)

Not the H model?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 26, 2012)

hub said:


> Not the H model?


It is indeed the H...well done! (and credit goes to TB, also!)

This shot was taken at the Redding (California) airshow, September, 2009


----------



## norab (Jan 26, 2012)

and I thought *I* was rotten, no mercy next time


----------



## hub (Jan 27, 2012)

My shot then


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2012)

ah...er..waa?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 27, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> It is indeed the H...well done! (and credit goes to TB, also!)
> 
> This shot was taken at the Redding (California) airshow, September, 2009
> 
> View attachment 190961


 
I remember that shot....it had a 'whats wrong with this picture ' type comment. It wasnt the fact that the '51 had no wheel chocks, it was th fact that some-one had been on an acid trip before painting the Stearman in the background.

I'm enjoying watching this thread


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 27, 2012)

French Fw 190s, NC 900s?


----------



## hub (Jan 27, 2012)

French but not FW190


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 27, 2012)

Is that a S.N.C.A.C built AACr-6?


----------



## hub (Jan 27, 2012)

No its not a licence built 190, 

it's not what it seems


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 27, 2012)

Bloch MB-152


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 27, 2012)

I would almost guess an IAR 80, but the quality of the photo keeps me from seeing the "chin" vent in the cowling and the landing gear screams Fw190...man, you're killin' me here!


----------



## hub (Jan 27, 2012)

T-Bolt got it!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 27, 2012)

Boy that was a shot in the dark! I knew it was French and it sure looked like a fighter, so I picked the only radial engined French fighter I knew.

Here's the next one:


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 28, 2012)

Ahh dang, I didn't even think of the Bloch...good call, TB!!

Wow...this is gonna be a tough one, I can see that already :/


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 28, 2012)

Whoa! Good one! Neva woulda got that!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2012)

Can I just remind everyone that photo crops used are supposed to be from your own original pics. Still a good one though!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm guessing now - P-51 fuel line attachments for drop tank.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 28, 2012)

Not a P-51 Andy, and much larger than a fuel line connection. At a guess I'd say they were at least 2" (50mm) in diameter. Mayby even more.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 29, 2012)

Another clue. What you're looking at is the bottom of the fuselage just aft of the trailing edge of the wing.


----------



## norab (Jan 30, 2012)

Ryan NYP AKA "The Spirit of St. Louis"


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 30, 2012)

That's it


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2012)

Good call !


----------



## norab (Jan 30, 2012)

OK, let's try this bird


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2012)

JU-52 ??

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2012)

Pilatus Turbo-Porter.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 30, 2012)

City of Calgary school bus painted white.


----------



## norab (Jan 30, 2012)

not a Pilatus or a Ju-52 (or any other Junkers for that matter  ) School bus is slightly off the mark ROFL


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 30, 2012)

Damn, thought I had it 

How 'bout a Twin Otter?


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 30, 2012)

I thought you had it too Andy


----------



## woljags (Jan 31, 2012)

dornier skyservent


----------



## norab (Jan 31, 2012)

not Twin Otter or Dornier design. It's not a design from Europe


----------



## norab (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok time for a clue, single engine


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 31, 2012)

Gondola from goodyear blimp


----------



## norab (Jan 31, 2012)

fraid not, definitely heavier than air and another clue monoplane


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 31, 2012)

Sure that's not a 62 Volkswagon bus?


----------



## norab (Jan 31, 2012)

it wasn't the last time I looked  about another clue or two High winged trike


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 31, 2012)

DeHavilland Otter?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 31, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> Sure that's not a 62 Volkswagon bus?



That was the first thought that rolled through my head when I saw it.


----------



## norab (Jan 31, 2012)

Not an Otter or Beaver


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 1, 2012)

Islander or Trilander?


----------



## norab (Feb 1, 2012)

nope, to recap the clues it is a non-european, single engined, high wing tricycle landing gear. here is another clue, it uses a flat 6 cyclinder engine configuration


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 1, 2012)

cessna c 206 caravan


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2012)

Or Cessna 210 Centurion.


----------



## norab (Feb 1, 2012)

not a Cessna


----------



## Arossihman (Feb 1, 2012)

Norab....can't come up with the name right now but i'm thinkin of one of those long nosed units they used in the nam to fly supplies to the dangerous runway locations hacked into the jungle that were barely useable airfields


----------



## norab (Feb 1, 2012)

sorry this bird was not used in the Viet Nam war


----------



## norab (Feb 1, 2012)

gotta take a break now and go dancing with Tillie 

under
down


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 1, 2012)

Explorer 350


----------



## norab (Feb 1, 2012)

not an Explorer


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 1, 2012)

Gippsland Airvan?


----------



## norab (Feb 1, 2012)

We have a winner


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll be danged...

Well done, nuuumannn!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2012)

Well done. I don't think I've even heard of that one !


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 2, 2012)

Ranks right up there with the Phillips Cloudshaver.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2012)

And the B1-RD ....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2012)

Wasn't that a droid in Star Wars?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2012)

Your the man nuuumannn!


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 2, 2012)

Proudly bashed together in Australia. I'll post an image later tonite...


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## T Bolt (Feb 3, 2012)

CN-235 ?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2012)

Transall?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 3, 2012)

C-27 Spartan?


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Feb 3, 2012)

C-130?


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 3, 2012)

No to all; civilian in military service.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 3, 2012)

Airvan GA8?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 3, 2012)

C-235?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2012)

Fokker F27 Friendship (Troopship) ?


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 4, 2012)

No to these; Twin engine high wing, but smaller than an F-27, and its not American or European.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 4, 2012)

Dash 8


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 4, 2012)

Is it the CX built in Japan?


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 4, 2012)

> Dash 8


 

Nope to both, but getting warmer...


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 9, 2012)

Mitsubishi MU-2?


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 10, 2012)

Yep, you got it, Old Crow!






Used as Ground Instructional Airframes with the RNZAF


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sweet! OK, here's my contribution: It's a rarey


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 11, 2012)

Whirlwind, but that intake under the spinner shouldn't be there. Maybe a lesser known model of it


----------



## Airframes (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm thinking it's a Lockheed prototype, but can't think of its number. Not a Whirlwind, they were only built with RR Peregrine engines.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 11, 2012)

Nope... Nope not close yet. wanna tip? 

Of course you realize that it's difficult to find _*a right way to tip a rarey!*_


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 11, 2012)

Is this your own photo or a published pic?


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 11, 2012)

Its published... Ooops, is that a violation of the protocol for the game? If so, I can post a new one. Thought you'd find this one interesting.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 11, 2012)

from the first page: Missed this.


"_*Only stipulation is that you must use your own pictures....not ones from the Internet or copied / scanned in from books etc.*_"

My apologies... I'll post again unless you want to keep trying on this one? As an alternative here is a portion of a photo I took.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 12, 2012)

Storch.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 12, 2012)

Damn You're good!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 12, 2012)

here's the first one... an XB-38 from wikipedia


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 12, 2012)

I never would have thought if the B-38

Here's a new one:


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2012)

Wrong sort of pic or not, it was a good one. I knew I'd seen that engine set-up somewhere - just got the wrong manufacturer!
Glenn - I think it's a Spad.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 12, 2012)

I have no clue.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 12, 2012)

That B-38's pic had me thinking of a P-38 prototype...that would have been a brutal challenge to guess!

TB, is that a Neuport?


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 12, 2012)

Not a Neuport, not a Spad, but it is a biplane


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 12, 2012)

Curtiss Hawk? Old biplane like P-1 or P-6? doesn't seem to fit but I'll take a shot in the dark.


----------



## norab (Feb 12, 2012)

maybe Breguet 14


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 12, 2012)

F8C Helldiver


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 12, 2012)

Not a Breguet. Not a Helldiver or Hawk, but they're closer, at least the time frame.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 12, 2012)

Boeing P-12


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 12, 2012)

Heinkel 51?


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 12, 2012)

Or maybe Curtiss-Wright F8C Falcon?


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll give that one to you Andy. The F4B-4. In my opinion the coolest looking biplane ever made. It was the Navy version of the P-12.......but you should have guessed better given the color, F4Bs were gray or white and P-12s were green (I know, I'm a smart ass  )


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh yeah????? Here's a P-12 that's NOT green! SO THERE! 








OK, next up, try this one. It might go fast, but then again. Clearly another biplane but which one? And I'm not going to be a smarta$$!


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 12, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Oh yeah????? Here's a P-12 that's NOT green! SO THERE!


OK you've got me there Andy.  I didn't know there was P-12 in the Royal Thai Air Force Museum. 

No idea about that new pic. I'll have to think on it some.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 13, 2012)

a modified Waco UPF-7? wild guess...


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 13, 2012)

Too wild unfortunately. Not a Waco.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 13, 2012)

You mean I was whacko to suggest a waco? How about a Kiebitz Doppledecker or a DeHaviland Tiger Moth with upper wing fuel tank replaced by twin view ports and with tank being moved to some other location?


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 13, 2012)

No to both.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am not too proud to ask for a hint...  but am happy to await your pleasure. When ever you think the time is right... but don't let me rush you. like I said anytime you want... no rush... any time will be fine...  


OK: Curtiss Wright Travel Air?

General (recreation) aviation or military... I've going under the assumption its general.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll give a hint after others take a shot.

Oh, and no, it's not a Travel Air.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 15, 2012)

A Vickers FB 19? (struts look wrong but transparent panels appear pretty similar) No wait! The Vickers F.B.24D appears to have all the features... Stupid me!!! It's a Sopwith 1 1/2 Strutter...


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 15, 2012)

Well done, you got it! Sopwith 1.5, pic taken at the Hamilton Airshow last June. Looks like the very same rig as in your photo above.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 15, 2012)

Gove me half a mo to get ready... just woke up (almost 9 AM !!!) and no coffee!!!    Be back later to post something have no idea what   Good Morning


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2012)

Good call. Got splinters in my fingers through scratching my head so much !!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 15, 2012)

I couldn't sleep last night (Nothing to do with this). Got up in the middle of the night and started yet another internet search for a clue as to what this baby was. 

The _*transparent wing panels *_should have been a dead giveaway but just couldn't find the right mix of supports or presence of _windows_. Figured it must be some kind of custom job but that didn't work either. All along my alligator brain was whispering in my ear, "Sopwith... Sopwith..." but I didn't listen. Went through every possibility imaginable. Finally used the above terminology and it slowly came to light. First the Vickers than the Soppy.

Sure looks like the same plane CR photoed. Sometimes its a good thing to be an obsessive-compulsive type...  but not usually.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 15, 2012)

OK here it is... an interesting one I think.... I hope not too easy.


----------



## norab (Feb 15, 2012)

Vultee B-13, modiified to look like a "Val" dive bomber ?


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 15, 2012)

Dam*n! I am just too easy! you even got the basis for the replica, which I didn't realize. However, the literature says it was done from a BT-15 which looks pretty much like your BT-13 so it seems only fair to give it to you. After all, you may be right and the literature wrong. Congratulations! the monkey is now off mine and onto your back. Have fun! 

Evidently BT-13s were used as the basis for the B5N portayals in Tora Tora Tora according to wiki. Some of the senior pilots in my squadron including our CO flew those reconstructions for the film. When we returned from our WESTPAC cruise, we stopped at Pear Harbor and carried two of the faux IJN aircraft back to the states on our flight deck, I assume for museums. Walking around the flight deck of the Kitty Hawk with a pair of WW2 Japanese A/C tied down was nothing short of weird.


----------



## norab (Feb 15, 2012)

OK this one may be a bit of a challenge, pictures about 15 years old and the birds a bit bent, enjoy


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 16, 2012)

Vickers Viscount


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 16, 2012)

I think we have a bingo.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 16, 2012)

The oval shaped windows were the red flag for me. There was one at the Carbondale Airport back in the early 80s when I was at Southern Illinois University. I think the AvTech guys used it to practice on. Not this one(from the internet) but I have an old picture of it somewhere. I'll have to dig it up.


----------



## norab (Feb 16, 2012)

we do indeed have a winner, before you ask, I have no idea of why the markings. This was at Reading years ago


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 16, 2012)

I should have a new one to post in a few hours.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 16, 2012)

Try this one


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 17, 2012)

No Guesses yet? First Clue: It's a multi engine aircraft and you're looking at one of the engines from the outside rear and above.


----------



## rochie (Feb 18, 2012)

looks like the exhaust set up on the Hs 129 ?


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 18, 2012)

Not a Hs 129, but it is German.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 18, 2012)

Ju 52?


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 18, 2012)

You've got it Aaron


----------



## norab (Feb 18, 2012)

If you want to get nit picky it's a CASA 352L, painted like a JU-52, engines and cowlings are different


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 18, 2012)

Well,....I pulled that one outta my......well never mind. Lets try this. First hint, this is cropped from the full size photo.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2012)

Piper Cub - don't know the silly US designation numbers - J3, J4 whatever. If not, then Bellanca, became Citabria. and numerous other names?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 18, 2012)

Nope, not a Piper. Good guess though. Try again.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 19, 2012)

Do you want us to guess the yellow one in the foreground or the whitish colored one in the background through the window?   Foreground? I think Taylorcraft? the one in the background, Piper Cherokee or Beech Bonanza nose attached to a Lincoln Continental Limo?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 19, 2012)

Foreground and it's not a Tailorcraft.


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Feb 19, 2012)

If it wasn't yellow, I would guess a Fieseler Fi 156.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 19, 2012)

It is a lot newer craft. First hint, they are manufactured in Wyoming, USA.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 19, 2012)

Kitfox?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 19, 2012)

Not a Kitfox either. I figured the bracing under the wings would have given this away.


----------



## johnbr (Feb 19, 2012)

A kit Cub


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 19, 2012)

It's not a kit of any type. It is a produced aircraft, they are used mainly in Alaska.


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Feb 19, 2012)

Aviat Husky A-1B?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2012)

The 'Mighty Maul'.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 19, 2012)

Tango, you are so close it's not funny.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 19, 2012)

The reason it's so confusing, is because the bracing under the wings look VERY close to a Cub/Supercub...


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Feb 21, 2012)

Husky A-1C? Don't know how it can be any closer, from what I have been researching there are not many aircraft manufacturers in Wyoming, US.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2012)

Researching? Good grief old chap, is that allowed, what?!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2012)

WTH...are we even allowed to research?

I'm checking the rule book...


----------



## Geedee (Feb 22, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> WTH...are we even allowed to research?



Search me 

I'm just quietly sitting on the sidelines and watching grown men sweat, swear and probably summat else that begins with 'sw', trying to identify a plane from a very small piccie...and more importantly getting there in the end.

Keep it up guys !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 22, 2012)

Tango, it's yours sir! Excellent work.


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok, this is my first go at this, so bear with me. Try this one.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 24, 2012)

SR-71


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 24, 2012)

Bingo.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Feb 24, 2012)

Over to you T Bolt. I had a feeling that was too easy, but I don't have many personal aircraft pictures.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice one Tango!


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 24, 2012)

Plenty of area to look at in this one.


----------



## norab (Feb 25, 2012)

B-18 Bolo ?


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 25, 2012)

It is a B-18


----------



## norab (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay here's our next subject. The plane in the foreground, not the C-141 in the distance


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 25, 2012)

I've seen one of these before at Langley in Newport New, Va. but I have no idea what the name or model is.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 25, 2012)

Honda?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't think so Neil, the Honda is new and the 141 has been out of service for quite some time now. I could be wrong though.


----------



## norab (Feb 26, 2012)

not a Honda


----------



## norab (Feb 27, 2012)

OK a clue or two, It's a twin jet used for military service developed from a civie design


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 27, 2012)

C-21A?


----------



## norab (Feb 27, 2012)

fraid not, here is another clue, it's not a "Cargo" aircraft , ie, C-130, C-141 etc.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 27, 2012)

MC12 Liberty.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 27, 2012)

35A Learjet.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 27, 2012)

Lear model 24.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 27, 2012)

Lear 36A.


----------



## norab (Feb 27, 2012)

none of the above, It has a military designation and "technically" the design originated in Japan


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hawker 400... or T-1 Jayhawk... Oh crap, if I am correct, I'll have to come up with the next round.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 27, 2012)

MU2


----------



## norab (Feb 28, 2012)

We have a winner. The Raytheon T-1A Jayhawk, original design by Mitsubishi, sold to Hawker,next to Beechcraft and finally manufactured for military service by Raytheon, used by the US airforce and ( Get ready for it) back home to JSDF. Take it away Old Crow


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok if I must, I must... I've got to start taking more photos or digitizing old ones.... I am afraid in this crowd this one will be far too easy!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2012)

F-4U Corsair


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 28, 2012)

I knew this wouldn't take too long..  Great Job Airframes!  FG-1D Corsair photograph taken at the Viginia Military Aviation Museum


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 28, 2012)

[email protected] Terry, your good!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2012)

Ah, I'll post something tomorrow. Got Karl (Rochie) here at the moment, preparing for our visit to Cosford.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2012)

And POW!!!! There it folks. Good one Terry!!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 29, 2012)

Damn! Good one Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2012)

OK, try this one. Shouldn't be too difficult with a bit of thought and it's even full size, not cropped! 
No cheating now!


----------



## woljags (Mar 1, 2012)

is this one of your cosford birds Terry


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2012)

Any clues at this stage, Cosford or elsewhere, would be cheating !!!


----------



## woljags (Mar 1, 2012)

avro york


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2012)

Not a York, but close to that size.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 1, 2012)

Avro Shackleton


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2012)

Not a Shackleton, although a similar colour !


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 1, 2012)

Lockheed P2V Neptune, cropped view just past the nose greenhouse...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2012)

It is indeed a Neptune, this one from the Royal Dutch Navy. Good call, take it away!


----------



## woljags (Mar 2, 2012)

Lockheed Neptune


----------



## woljags (Mar 2, 2012)

wow you beat me to it,i didn't notice your post above as i was on the previous page,i was looking at one of my kits and noticed the part in the photo


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 2, 2012)

Check out my post from Feb 28... with two photos of a plane in which I caught a joy ride some 40+ years ago (1971)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/polls/oldest-plane-you-have-flown-31966-2.html#post873887

Considering that, it would be most embarrassing if I hadn't gotten it.  Talk about dumb luck. I took one look at the photo posted here and alarm bells began ringing in my head big time. I knew I had seen that within hours of the photo being posted.

AF, where was the photo taken? I did an RON into the Royal Netherland's Naval Air Station at Valkenberg, one time on a reserve active duty period. Great liberty! Took a train into Amsterdam and saw the sights on a canal tour. Should have been better but arrived late and departed early. 

I'll get something posted here from my very limited collection...


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 2, 2012)

Have at it Guys and Gals!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2012)

Wing fold on a F4-U Corsair?
The Neptune pic was taken at the RAF Museum, Cosford, on Wednesday, and the aircraft is on long-term loan from the Kon Marine. It's faded a bit since I last saw it there, around 1988 I think.


----------



## woljags (Mar 3, 2012)

I've a 1/72nd frog kit of the Neptune but never seen a real one,judging by the model she must be a big bird,Nice pic Terry and good shout on guessing.



my guess on this one Hellcat


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 3, 2012)

Not a cors' nor a 'cat, not a horse or a hat....  (apologies to the late Dr. Seuss) and let's see how long I can keep _*this *_up.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 3, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Wing fold on a F4-U Corsair?
> The Neptune pic was taken at the RAF Museum, Cosford, on Wednesday, and the aircraft is on long-term loan from the Kon Marine. It's faded a bit since I last saw it there, around 1988 I think.



Still looks in great shape! That aircraft has always seemed to me to recall a bygone era. Big piston engines, greenhouse nose, positions for turrets and other gun positions and of course its WW2 design and first flight definitely bespeaks its period heritage. Here is a photo that reminds me of my wonderful 2.4 hours in this flying time machine cruising above the Straights of Juan de Fuca, watching whales from an altitude of about 300 feet.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 3, 2012)

Avenger wingfold


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 3, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> Still looks in great shape! That aircraft has always seemed to me to recall a bygone era. Big piston engines, greenhouse nose, positions for turrets and other gun positions and of course its WW2 design and first flight definitely bespeaks its period heritage. Here is a photo that reminds me of my wonderful 2.4 hours in this flying time machine cruising above the Straights of Juan de Fuca, watching whales from an altitude of about 300 feet.


Flew from west coast to Hawaii in an an Argus same type of nose and it was great watching whales and other stuff


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 3, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> Avenger wingfold



A TBM for all to see, kudos to the T-Bolt, He!

Got it right... Ouch! 

Now, it's his to play the game, its up to us to guess the plane...

As bad as it may to you appear, it can only get worse, you see from here


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 3, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> Flew from west coast to Hawaii in an an Argus same type of nose and it was great watching whales and other stuff



One treat of being stationed at NAS Whidbey Island in Washington was the frequent contact with the RCAF. Its planes were frequent visitors. I had some photos of RCAF CF100, CF-101 and CP-107 Argus, all beautiful aircraft but I was especially fond of the CF-100. But evidently lost all the photos in too many moves...


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 3, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> One treat of being stationed at NAS Whidbey Island in Washington was the frequent contact with the RCAF. Its planes were frequent visitors. I had some photos of RCAF CF100, CF-101 and CP-107 Argus, all beautiful aircraft but I was especially fond of the CF-100. But evidently lost all the photos in too many moves...


was in Comox in 76-78 saw a lot of your birds as well as well as IIRC Mcchord .


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes, McChord it would have been. Sure wish I could have hitched a ride in either or both the Argus or the Canuck. That would have been awesome. Not that a ride in the CF-101 would have been any less cool. 8)


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 3, 2012)

Next up


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 3, 2012)

What could be those pipes I see, surely *Voodoo *, naw, couldn't be... but something like it with high tail, not a mouse and not a pail...

I wonder if there is a possibility of being banned from one thread?


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 3, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> I wonder if there is a possibility of being banned from one thread?


Could be  

Not a Voodoo. I just knew that was going to be the first answer I got back.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 3, 2012)

F89 can't be 101 no burner cans


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 3, 2012)

Not an F-89. Much higher off the ground. I was standing, aiming the camera at like a 30 degree up angle when I took the shot.


----------



## andy2012 (Mar 3, 2012)

It's not a B-52 is it?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 3, 2012)

Are they a couple of J47's on a B-36?


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 3, 2012)

Not a B-52. B-36 or even J47 engines. Twin engine early jet


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 4, 2012)

FH-1 Phantom?


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 4, 2012)

Not eather one of the Phantoms.

Only 2 were made.


----------



## andy2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

how about a Bell XP-83?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2012)

If that's the 'Airacomet', then that's what I thought, but didn't realise it was so high at the rear end.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 4, 2012)

Terry, the Airacomet is the P-59. Although the XP-83 was also made by Bell and was an early jet it was not the same design. And your right, neither has a high jet exhaust so neither is correct. 

No one is even close so here's another picture of the same aircraft


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 4, 2012)

Vought F6U Pirate?


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 5, 2012)

Not a F6U. Not U.S. Navy.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 5, 2012)

Douglas Mix-Master or Jet-Master?


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 5, 2012)

YB-43 Jetmaster it is, in the restoration hanger at the Air Force Museum sitting next to that XB-42A Mixmaster.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2012)

Good call - I don't think I would ever have got that one!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 5, 2012)

Me either, I have spent hours looking all over the internet and never saw either of those two.


----------



## andy2012 (Mar 5, 2012)

Boy, good job with that!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Great call Vic, I too spent a good deal of time searching the web for something that resembled the mystery pipes. I am sure all the Dehavilland Sea Vixens, Supermarine Scimitars, Douglas F3D, McDonnell FH and F2H, F101, XF88, Northop F89 images reviewed will come in handy one day in solving a future mystery. 

D*mn you T-Bolt, don't you know this is tax season?  How will taxes ever get done with such obscure aircraft like that to identify?


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh boy! I thought they were both still at the NASM Silver Hills facility! Are they on permanent loan? 
Anyway, Can we wait until tonight? Hopefully I can submit something halfway decent... Unless someone else wants to take over....


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 6, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> ...Can we wait until tonight? Hopefully I can submit something halfway decent... Unless someone else wants to take over....


You bet we'll wait for ya', you totally earned that one...Good job!

I thought for a moment that it may have been the YB-43, but I was convinced it was a fighter and keep looking in that direction :/


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2012)

That's got to be a cryptic clue as to it's name, but I can't figure it! I'll go with Mudry Cap 10.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 7, 2012)

You Terry are THE MAN! A CAP 10 it is, and in a shopping mall as well! The clue was a hint at it being a primary trainer, which if you crash they would send you packing most likely. (Sorry I didn't have a better one...) A shout out to my good friend Phil who supplied the picture, which he took, from France.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2012)

That was more luck than anything, as it years since I saw a CAP 10, let alone flew one!
I'll post something later today - got to dash out now. (Well, a quick hobble maybe - I don't do dash these days!)


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2012)

OK, see if this one pricks the senses.


----------



## Grampa (Mar 7, 2012)

Folland Gnat F1 perhaps?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2012)

That didn't take long!
Yes, it's the little Folland Gnat. Maybe the cryptic clue was a giveaway!


----------



## Grampa (Mar 8, 2012)

I reconiced the unusual holes for the 30mm aden's cannon's that are on the side of the airintakes.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2012)

Ah, of course - I seem to recall, you're Finnish, so probably more familiar with this aircraft than most. Good call, your turn.


----------



## Grampa (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok lets try this then, It's an airintake to by the way Airframes im not finns.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2012)

Ooops, sorry, I thought you were!
SAAB Lansen ?


----------



## Grampa (Mar 8, 2012)

Nope sorry Airframes, remember you answered one of my earlier question right once and that one is a airintake for an Lansen. 
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/what-game-25244-104.html#post801853


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 8, 2012)

SAAB A21R


----------



## Grampa (Mar 9, 2012)

Yess we have a winner and a loser. GrauGeist took it so sorry Airframes you lost. Better luck next time.

Category:Saab J-21 - Wikimedia Commons

Saab 21 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2012)

Good one, that would have been my next guess.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 9, 2012)

The A21's intakes were pretty distinctive...actually, the entire aircraft is distinctive, quite cool, actually.

I'm stuck here at work, so it'll be a few hours before I can get home and post the next challenge!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok, stopped by the house during lunch, so I'll toss up the next challenge...


----------



## norab (Mar 9, 2012)

Yak 11 or 50 ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 9, 2012)

norab said:


> Yak 11 or 50 ?


Negative, it is not a YaK 11 or 50


----------



## norab (Mar 10, 2012)

Then Yak 3 or 9 ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 10, 2012)

norab said:


> Then Yak 3 or 9 ?


You got it!

A YaK-9U!


----------



## norab (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay, this will probably be a snap


----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2012)

B-26 Marauder.


----------



## norab (Mar 10, 2012)

Nope (I might have lied about the snap part  )


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 11, 2012)

Horsa Glider?


----------



## norab (Mar 11, 2012)

nope


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 11, 2012)

waco Glider?


----------



## norab (Mar 11, 2012)

fraid not, also not a hadrian, hamilcar or hotspur either


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 11, 2012)

a raelly small picture


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 11, 2012)

Wing looks kind of thick, like a Horsa, but there's no air-brake slats on the forward underside...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2012)

I've been going down the glider route too, and the A-20, and P-38. But, the actuator fairings on the wing underside don't fit. Allowing for camera angle, lens distortion etc, the only one I can think of (which is likely to wear AEAF stripes), and with a similar wing plan form, and those actuator fairings, is the P-51 Mustang.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 11, 2012)

Douglas XCG-17? Apparently not used in the Normandy invasion, but perhaps it was a wanna be? It appears to have been initially tested after the invasion date.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd almost say that you were onto something, Terry, but there doesn't appear to be any flaps inboard of the aelerons, which were just over 50% of the wingspan of the P-51.


----------



## Grampa (Mar 12, 2012)

Another glider used in Normandy by the britts where the GAL.48 Hotspur, but there's no survivor left so Norab couldent have taken a picture of it, except for a replika thats been build and it has wrong color I have heard.


----------



## norab (Mar 12, 2012)

not a 51, and as previously stated, not a Hotspur and I don't know of any of the Douglases that survived, The glider path is a profitable one and since it's in a reputable museum, I'm reasonably sure the paint job is accurate, enjoy


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2012)

Hotspurs were not used operationally, there are only replica Horsas left, apart from some fuselage sections, if it's not a Waco or one of the other gliders used at Normandy, maybe a glider tug - possibly a C46 Commando?


----------



## norab (Mar 12, 2012)

not a tug or multi-engine


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2012)

Colours are reversed for D-Day markings guys.


----------



## norab (Mar 12, 2012)

> colours are reversed


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2012)

B*gg*r ! I've been staring at the pic, trying to figure out what seemed out of place - and it turns out to be those bl**dy stripes!
OK, possibly an F-86 Sabre then?


----------



## norab (Mar 12, 2012)

not a jet


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 12, 2012)

Norab, P-51D??? you've already nixed that but get a load of this pic:. Notice the invasion stipes?


----------



## Naoned (Mar 13, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Douglas Mix-Master or Jet-Master?




Well done Capt.Vick !!! Another US late 40's oddity !! Whe're used to say here "When we love,no need to count !!" ...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 13, 2012)

Naoned said:


> Well done Capt.Vick !!! Another US late 40's oddity !! Whe're used to say here "When we love,no need to count !!" ...



Ladies and gentlemen, my good friend Phil!


----------



## norab (Mar 13, 2012)

How about another clue, It's definitely a glider


----------



## Naoned (Mar 13, 2012)

norab said:


> How about another clue, It's definitely a glider




If it's a glider what are those three bulbous form we can see on the wing? ( upper or lower face ?)


----------



## Naoned (Mar 13, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, my good friend Phil!




Yes ! Another US air force odities fan !! (remember XP 56).


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 13, 2012)

norab said:


> not a 51, and as previously stated, not a Hotspur and I don't know of any of the Douglases that survived, *The glider path is a profitable one* and since it's in a reputable museum, I'm reasonably sure the paint job is accurate, enjoy


I caught that little clue, but not many glider types were used other than the ones we've covered, so it must be a rare survivng prototype. I did read somewhere that there were other ID stripes used for different operations during the war...that could be the reason for the "reverse" invasion stripes.


----------



## Naoned (Mar 13, 2012)

Maybe this one : Laister-Kauffman TG-4A (LK 10B) (42-53078) (NC58175) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## norab (Mar 13, 2012)

We have a winner, take it away Naoned


----------



## Naoned (Mar 13, 2012)

Try this


----------



## norab (Mar 13, 2012)

Abrams P-1 Explorer ?


----------



## Naoned (Mar 14, 2012)

norab said:


> Abrams P-1 Explorer ?


 

No,but if you read my lasts messages,they will show you the good way !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 14, 2012)

Though one Phil! I though it was a Abrams P-1 Explorer also...


----------



## Naoned (Mar 14, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Though one Phil! I though it was a Abrams P-1 Explorer also...




The adjective "Odity" will help !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2012)

Phil this is a tough one!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 15, 2012)

Capt. Vic, I think you are looking at the air intake for a turbine mounted in the tail. I remember seeing something similar but can't place or find it.


----------



## Naoned (Mar 15, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Phil this is a tough one!


 

It must be tough with customers like you !!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 16, 2012)

Ah Ha!! Bell XV-3!


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 16, 2012)

A voice in my head kept saying "Helicopter", but logic said "No stupid, thats a wing root there" I guess I should have listened to the voice.


----------



## woljags (Mar 16, 2012)

is it a Dragonfly


----------



## Naoned (Mar 16, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Ah Ha!! Bell XV-3!




And the winner is : Capt.Vic !!!






Understand what i mean by " Customers like yo !!"


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2012)

Good one!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice one on both counts!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow...I would have never guessed that!

Well done!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 17, 2012)

WoW! Good call Vic!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you fine gentlemen! Now wrap your brain around this one: What plane is this fine young man, my son Jack, standing next to?

View attachment Jack with plane.pdf


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 19, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thank you fine gentlemen! Now wrap your brain around this one: What plane is this fine young man, my son Jack, standing next to?
> 
> View attachment 196494



Jack's a cute kid but you are nasty!  Ouch! that's seems like a tough one. I'd guess a bomber or transport of some sort.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2012)

B52 ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2012)

Good guess OldCrow! You are definately on to something there...in general...it is in fact an airplane! 

Not a BUFF Terry I'm sorry...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2012)

B-47?


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks, you are a big help...  B-36? (doing this the hard way....  )


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 19, 2012)

C-5 Galaxy


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2012)

Terry Banged It! I knew you would when you guessed 52! Good on ya!

It was taken last summer at the 8th Airforce Museum in Georgia...if you wanna see the whole thing, visit their website! Ha!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> Jack's a cute kid...



Thanks bud! He and his sister are the best things I ever built! (though I did have some help...)


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 19, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thanks bud! He and his sister are the best things I ever built! (though I did have some help...)



Know what you mean.. if you think they're great (and of course they are) wait until (if and or when) they produce... grandkids are the absolute best!  All the fun and none of the pain (well mostly none...  )


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2012)

OK, try this one - it might not be what you think .......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 19, 2012)

I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 19, 2012)

That was going to be my guess, Aaron....


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 19, 2012)

Think it's an engine fairing on a multiengine aircraft... seen looking forward from the wing's trailing edge?


----------



## norab (Mar 20, 2012)

Boeing 307 stratocruiser?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm going to say C-47 though I believe the wing root to fuse fairing is much larger...


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 20, 2012)

probably wrong, but I'll say Zero


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 20, 2012)

No flush riveting


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2012)

It's not an engine fairing, Stratocruiser or C47. Neither is it a Zero. First clue, it's twin-engined.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2012)

Need another clue chaps? OK, it's not American, English or French, and it's post WW2 ......


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2012)

huh...something just doesn't look right about that photo...it appears to be the wing root, but those rivets on the trailing edge don't look right...you've tossed out a dang good challenge, Terry!!

This is gonna take some work...


----------



## woljags (Mar 23, 2012)

i was thinking it was one of the later Yak Russian trainers but the twin engine bit has now thrown me


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2012)

Another clue, repeated from the first post - what you are seeing, is not what you probably think it is!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, it looks like a trailing edge of a wing or horizontal stabilizer but the split in the upper and lower surface as you look toward the lower right of the photo is confusing me. It could be russian but the paint isn't applied thickly enough based on a single Mig 23 I once saw. This appears to be a beautifully applied paint scheme. I'm gonna need more help or just stand on the sidelines rooting for the competition.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 23, 2012)

The DH comet


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2012)

Not a Comet. A cryptic clue - a pair of these might lead the way.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Meteor


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2012)

Not a Meteor. It's a prop job.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 23, 2012)

You've got me baffled Terry


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2012)

Take a tour - you might find inspiration .......


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 23, 2012)

Scottish Aviation 'Twin Pioneer' 
I figured it was one from your recent trip but I didn't place it the first time I went through looking for it. 
"Not English" Very sneaky Terry!!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2012)

Yep, you got it Glenn! 
It's the landing gear lower strut fairing on the port side, from the rear. Here's the aircraft, and a side view of the struts.
I guess the clues helped a bit?!!


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 23, 2012)

They sure did!

Instead of a piece of a picture of a whole aircraft, this is a whole picture of a piece of an aircraft. What's it from?


----------



## woljags (Mar 23, 2012)

looks large with a high wing and judging by the interest rare so maybe a dornier flying boat of some kind


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 23, 2012)

A pox upon you sir! That was just too dam*ed hard for the likes of me... Wow. If T-B hadn't gotten it, I could have spent my life trying to figure that one out. You've raised the bar _*WAY*_ to high for me at least! Great challenge but, unortunately, not met except for the aformentioned T-B!

Way to go T-B


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 23, 2012)

The Spruce Goose? The only one I can think of that was that big.


----------



## woljags (Mar 23, 2012)

i'm going to say a Dornier do24


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 23, 2012)

PBY catalina


----------



## norab (Mar 23, 2012)

X/Y- B-35 ? or YB-49?


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 24, 2012)

None of the above. First clue: That's not the wing.


----------



## Grampa (Mar 24, 2012)

The Convair XC-99?


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 24, 2012)

XC-99 is correct! The one-of-a-kind transport version of the B-36. It's the fixed portion of the horizontal tail surfaces. My first thought when I saw it was that it was a DC-3 wing. It's that Big!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2012)

That's one huge flying warehouse! Good one, and well spotted.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2012)

I never realized they made a transport version of the B-36.


----------



## woljags (Mar 24, 2012)

good call


----------



## Grampa (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok here's my quiz


----------



## Grampa (Mar 27, 2012)

No one have tryed to answere what this plane is? Looks like I made a to hard one for you guy's. a clue here on that picture's is that hole you see have something to do whit oil.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 28, 2012)

It's the camo that's throwing me. Looks like Luftwaffe mottling, but I can't place the structure...


----------



## Grampa (Mar 28, 2012)

I can tell you that this one where proberly one of those that once whas bought by a priest, and those warplane where planned to be send as a gift to a neibour country, who where defending themself from a invading enemy nation.


----------



## woljags (Mar 28, 2012)

looks like it sits on a nose wheel,P39 ?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2012)

Got me stumped, although there is something very vaguely familiar about it. It's that cammo pattern (unless it's the shdaow off trees) throwing me. I'm thinking P39 also, but not convinced.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 28, 2012)

I would think of a Finnish bird


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2012)

I was thinking Swedish/Finnish, but don't know of any Finnish aircraft, other than imports.


----------



## Grampa (Mar 28, 2012)

If the Finnish whinter war whent longer than it did, they whould have it in service.


----------



## woljags (Mar 28, 2012)

ok are we looking at a wing or tail route


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 28, 2012)

I have no clue.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 28, 2012)

I just keep staring at it, but no light bulbs are coming on.


----------



## woljags (Mar 29, 2012)

is it a me163 komet


----------



## Grampa (Mar 29, 2012)

The first picture you saw is one of those oilcooiler outlets on each lower wing. 
And I give you another picture from same plane.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 29, 2012)

If I was to guess I would say CR-42, but I want to make it perfectly clear that I am not guessing!


----------



## Grampa (Mar 29, 2012)

We finally have a winner!!
congratz Capt. Vick It is the Fiat CR 42 Falco
Proberly one of those the Priest Isaac Béen have bought 1940. He started a war fund from all over Sweden to buy some few of those CR 42 for helping the Finnish in the winter war. But the war ended before he had managed to delivered to them and the Finns where no longer need of more warplane, but they where in deep need of cash and Sweden where also in desperate need of new fighterplane to strengthen there homedefence. so sweden bought all of those CR 42 and ordered some more, up to 72 st. they where designated as J11 and they where placed in F9 wing at Säve near Gothenburg and proved to be a popular and dependable aircraft even if it wasn't exactly modern! where in swedish service up to 1945.

Fiat CR.42 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 29, 2012)

good one!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 29, 2012)

Damn guys! 

I'm afraid we will have to wait a couple of days for me to post. Please don't be


----------



## Grampa (Mar 30, 2012)

Plz hurry for Im so  to try  your next quiz.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't be, mine are always so easy. Haven't seen that may exotics and took even fewer pictures...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 3, 2012)

OK Sorry for the delay, try this one...


----------



## norab (Apr 3, 2012)

A-26 Invader?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 3, 2012)

That's what I would have guessed, but no...


----------



## Grampa (Apr 3, 2012)

Is it the Douglas A-20 Havoc?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought Lockheed Neptune at first, but I think it's a ladder attached to the emergency exit of the bomb aimer's compartment of the Avro Lancaster.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 3, 2012)

I think your right Terry.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 3, 2012)

Exactly right Sir! Terry gets it again! Congrats! Serve it up....

PS I will not be revealing the complete picture as it shows me climbing said ladder. And incase you were wondering: A person can look like an idiot climbing a ladder...


----------



## Grampa (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks so small and cramped in there


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2012)

A bit cramped, but bigger than it looks. The trick is not to bash your head when moving from this compartment to the cockpit!
I'll post something a bit later - got a visitor just arrived.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2012)

OK, try this one.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2012)

Hm. Six days and no takers. Maybe it's a bit too vague. Would you like a different challenge, or some clues?
It's British, and a single-engined jet.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok, DH Venom FB4?


----------



## woljags (Apr 10, 2012)

i was going to say jaguar but not sure now,harrier?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2012)

You're on the right track Bob, but I'm afraid I'll have to ask you to be specific for this one!


----------



## woljags (Apr 11, 2012)

sea harrier


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2012)

Very close, but not specific enough! 
*BUT*, I'll give you it - it's a Sea Harrier FRS2, last generation Sea Harrier, before the Navy combined with the RAF on the GR9 of the Joint Harrier Force.
Your turn Bob.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2012)

Good one Bob!


----------



## woljags (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks chaps my 1st win,try this


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2012)

I have noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo idea.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2012)

Pure guess - mooring shackle on a Walrus?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2012)

I thought they had tusks. I'll go home now.


----------



## woljags (Apr 12, 2012)

that was Quick Terry,pics was taken of the shackle on the nose you can just about see in this second pic of her







and i took some shots of aircraft close up for this game

still didn't beat our Terry,

your up mate


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2012)

More luck than judgement! I'll post something later tonight.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2012)

Right! This one is a lot easier (too easy!) - shouldn't take too long methinks.


----------



## Grampa (Apr 12, 2012)

Gunport of a English Electric Lightning

English Electric Lightning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2012)

Tch tch, using Wiki !! 
But yes, it's an E.E. Lightning F1, this one of 74 Sqn, at Duxford. Didn't think it would take long.
Your turn Grampa - but remember, they are supposed to be from your own photos, according to Gary's guidelines.


----------



## Grampa (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry but it whont work for me. One is that I dont have any needed equiptment I need to take a photo-quiz and send it to you readers, second is that I dont have any aviation museum or any available military airbase in my town, the closest museum I know whould takes over 2h by train and train-tickets cost a lot here in Sweden so sorry I cant then make a quiz to you if I have to strictly follow Gary's guidelines. There is also many other members who whould love to join this game but sadly have to step out if they cant follow the guidlines. There are also people who once did a right answer, they to having trouble to follov the guidlines unless they like have a neighbour who happens to be a weteran from WW2 whit a real old combat aircraft he once used whitc now standing in his garden as a memorial from those old times, so the winning guy who now have to make a new quiz he also like me have to do a sort of "compromise" when searching for new quiz in the net. By the way about using wiki I did, there is no way to make a search by photo's to find the answere you looking for. It can only be done by words. I only did that link to show what plane it whas I thinked of if I did a wrong guess, and many entustiatic readers like a 8 years kids who might newer heard or know whitch Lightning im talking about, they might thinks its the old P 38 or the new F 35 so I thought It whould be good help to show them what im talking about.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2012)

Good points, and apologies if you thought I was being harsh - it was not intended.
From my point of view, for those who _don't_ have their own photos, or the means to obtain them, then using 'archive' material is OK, if it means they are able to participate. 
However, this could possibly lead to some very obscure, or rare, specimens being presented by those who do have their own material, by those individuals also using 'archive' material. This, in essence, is contrary to Gary's guidelines when setting up this 'quiz', and so I believe it is only fair for Gary to make the ultimate decision.
Regarding identifying the aircraft, personally I have only used experience or a guess (so far!), without consulting any references, but I guess that's personal choice.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2012)

The Lightning was really a beautiful plane!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2012)

Certainly had something about it David, and to see one thunder down the runway, lift off, and climb vertically, was really something! And this before the 'modern' jets from the late 1970s onwards.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 13, 2012)

I bet that was a blast! No pun intended.


----------



## Grampa (Apr 14, 2012)

Here comes my quiz if its ok? ps this device where added on later models.


----------



## Grampa (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok no one have made any guess so I have to add a second picture, Etiopien air force planned once to buy a number of this airplane.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2012)

Still trying to figure out what the item is in the first pic.


----------



## woljags (Apr 15, 2012)

shackleton mr3 ?


----------



## Grampa (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry Woljags not the right answere, and for your curiosity Airframe the first picture shows a unusual placed guncamera.
Give you more pic.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2012)

Hm.I was going to suggest the twin-boomed SAAB pusher, the type number of which has escaped me, but that looks like a radial cowling up front, so it can't be that aircraft. Thinking cap back on .....


----------



## woljags (Apr 15, 2012)

with a cockpit layout like that, is it a trojan trainer ?


----------



## Grampa (Apr 15, 2012)

Nope its not a trojan or any trainer. More info here of that plane is that the construction was based on a tubular framework clad with wooden panels which carried part of the stress.

another pic. here.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 16, 2012)

Saab J22?


----------



## Grampa (Apr 16, 2012)

SAAB never build any J22. But you getting closer.


----------



## Grampa (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh and I give you another pic. on the unusual system to retracting the landingear.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't think I'm right, but a guess - SAAB J29 Tunnan ?


----------



## Grampa (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry Airframes It's not a jet but you guessed one thing earlier right, it have a radial engine. 
You can see that the engineers came up with a very neat, albeit somewhat spindly, undercarriage construction. on the ground, all wheel well covers remained closed with exception of the two tiny ones providing openings for the leg and rear supporting strut.


----------



## norab (Apr 16, 2012)

J22A ?


----------



## Grampa (Apr 16, 2012)

Vell I have to say it's correct norab. but the exackt answere I whas hoping for whas F.F.V.S J22. Capt. vic you had sooo close to give a right answere except for that It's not a plane made from SAAB. But you might take half of the point for giving half right. Ill give you a CG picture of it flying and a link to a webbsite contain interesting information about F.F.V.S J22 for a example it contain a interesting comparesen against the P 51 Mustang in a mock up combat. + a video I found in youtube

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...ta-about-f-f-v-s-j-22-a-32465.html#post889699

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation-videos/f-f-v-s-j22-32464.html


----------



## woljags (Apr 17, 2012)

not heard of this one before,well done


----------



## norab (Apr 17, 2012)

You got it first Capt. Vick, please go


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 17, 2012)

Nah, you take it norab. You can make it happin', unlike the Captin'!


----------



## norab (Apr 17, 2012)

OK here we go, should be easy this time


----------



## wuzak (Apr 18, 2012)

MiG 25?


----------



## norab (Apr 18, 2012)

sorry, not a MiG


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2012)

Sukhoi Su-27.


----------



## norab (Apr 18, 2012)

don't want to get adversarial, but not an Su-27


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2012)

Hmm. If it's not the next one I'm thinking of, the name/number of which I can't remember(!), then I'm wondering if it's a 'Western' type, posing as a Russian type ....


----------



## norab (Apr 18, 2012)

That's an agressive stance, and this was a second hint


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 18, 2012)

F-15 in aggressor (AGRS "bad guy" role) warpaint?


----------



## Grampa (Apr 19, 2012)

The F 18 agressor?


----------



## norab (Apr 19, 2012)

Grampa has it


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 19, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## Grampa (Apr 19, 2012)

Thx but what about GrauGeist? whasent he who nearly made a right guess? After all it whas he who gave the biggest clue to me, simply say all I needed think whas the oppsite way, then the guess whas weary simply to me. Its like a dogfight, my competetor damaging a enemy plane to 90% from being total destroyed, then while the enemy plane is a easy target I comming in and do the rest of the 10% that needed to destroy the plane, after it I being giving the honnor to be the one who destroyed the plane. Is that fair? Ill say lets GrauGeist have it for he did the biggest work.


----------



## wuzak (Apr 19, 2012)

Oops...


----------



## Grampa (Apr 19, 2012)

Ops I forget Airframes to.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2012)

No problem - I guessed it was an 'Aggressor', but I can never remember which twin-finned American aircraft is which !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 19, 2012)

Jets are boring...


----------



## Grampa (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok shall I or the others come up whit something else? By the way lets find a challenging of an old fashion prop for Capt. vic


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 19, 2012)

We may have landed shots, Grampa, but you made the kill! 

Put up a real good one that'll give Cap'n Vic a run for his money!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2012)

I think they're gangin' up on ya Capt.


----------



## Grampa (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok Here it goes. see if you solve this Capt. vic, and as you whished for its not a jet.


----------



## norab (Apr 20, 2012)

HPK-4, (CH-46, Boeing Vertol 107 ) ?


----------



## Grampa (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh no you killed it fast. How did you figured it out? I whas hoping to lure you to think it's some twin-engine monoplane.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 20, 2012)

Wouldn't that technically still be a jet?


----------



## Grampa (Apr 20, 2012)

Erm well in some whay you might have a point. the only thing this is linked to a jet is that the principal work of a turbineengine the chopper have is simmilar to a jetengine exept that the turbine is connected to a large spinner.


----------



## norab (Apr 20, 2012)

The paint job gave it away Grampa. Here is our next subject






and we're off and running


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2012)

I was going to suggest L-5, but that looks like a sliding canopy, on a low-wing monoplane. Hmm ... not A DHC Chipmunk, as there are rivets visible ... got me thinking now ...


----------



## woljags (Apr 20, 2012)

cessna bird dog


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2012)

That's the one I meant by L-5 Bob.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2012)

Maybe a Fairchild Cornell/PT-19/PT-26 ?


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 21, 2012)

Probably wrong since it looks like a tail dragger, but I'll say T-34


----------



## norab (Apr 21, 2012)

sorry. none of the above


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 21, 2012)

Aerocoupe


----------



## norab (Apr 21, 2012)

not an Ercoupe, and a clue, it comes in taildragger or trike


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 21, 2012)

The star bar threw me at first, but it's a Yak-52


----------



## norab (Apr 21, 2012)

T-Bolt has It


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 21, 2012)

Nicely done, TB!!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 21, 2012)

Try this one


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2012)

RF-84 ?


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 22, 2012)

No Terry


----------



## woljags (Apr 22, 2012)

wildcat


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 22, 2012)

No, not American


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 22, 2012)

RB-47?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 22, 2012)

Maybe a Canberra on second thought.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2012)

Almost looks like a camera port with it's fairing/window removed...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2012)

Fiat G91 R ?


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 23, 2012)

None of the above mentioned aircraft although I believe it is a camera port (but not 100% sure)

Another clue, It was taken by the U.S. as war booty.


----------



## Grampa (Apr 23, 2012)

Mig 25RB?


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 23, 2012)

It is a MiG-25, but not that one. It was found buirried in the sand without the wings.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2012)

Good one Glenn, and well done Grampa.


----------



## woljags (Apr 23, 2012)

good call would never have guessed that one


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 23, 2012)

Me either, excellent call Grampa!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey...third photo down in TB's post, behind the Foxbat's port nozzle...what's that prop cowling belong to??


----------



## Grampa (Apr 24, 2012)

Well I know that picture aint the RB version, but still I finded it's a cool picture that show how sturdy the Mig 25 is, and it's thanks to being constructed from 80% nickel steel alloy, 11% aluminium, and 9% titanium. 

Ok heres comes my challenge


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 24, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> Hey...third photo down in TB's post, behind the Foxbat's port nozzle...what's that prop cowling belong to??


That's a Stinson L-13


----------



## norab (Apr 24, 2012)

Re 2000 aka J-20 ?


----------



## Grampa (Apr 24, 2012)

.Yepp its the Reggiane re 2000 aka J-20. Norab got it. 
Have to quit picking photos of planes thats been in Swedish Airforces service next time.


----------



## woljags (Apr 24, 2012)

that was quick well done


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 24, 2012)

Good on ya!


----------



## norab (Apr 24, 2012)

Alright, next up


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 24, 2012)

L-5?


----------



## andy2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Waco CG-4?


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 24, 2012)

L-4


----------



## norab (Apr 24, 2012)

in order, no, nope, fraid not


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 24, 2012)

how about an L-13


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2012)

J-3 Cub


----------



## norab (Apr 25, 2012)

nope twice


----------



## woljags (Apr 25, 2012)

i was going to say Cub


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 25, 2012)

Norseman


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 25, 2012)

Interstate Cadet


----------



## norab (Apr 25, 2012)

pbfoot gets it


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 25, 2012)

something quick


----------



## Grampa (Apr 26, 2012)

Tailplane on a Me 109.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/schematics/emil-tailplane-20606.html


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 26, 2012)

correct


----------



## Grampa (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok here's come mine.


----------



## norab (Apr 26, 2012)

IL-28?


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 26, 2012)

IL-28


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks like you beet me by a couple of minuets norab


----------



## Grampa (Apr 26, 2012)

Sh%#th that whas fast! Ok Norab got it.


----------



## norab (Apr 26, 2012)

next bird


----------



## Convair240 (Apr 26, 2012)

Aero L-39 Albatros?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## norab (Apr 27, 2012)

convair240 got it


----------



## Convair240 (Apr 27, 2012)

My turn:


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 27, 2012)

That looks sooo fimiliar............


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 27, 2012)

F5


----------



## Convair240 (Apr 27, 2012)

Not F-5. 

It's a slightly larger bird.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2012)

A4 Skyhawk ?


----------



## Convair240 (Apr 27, 2012)

It's an aircraft designed in the same era of the Skyhawk, but it is not an A-4.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 27, 2012)

F-20?


----------



## Convair240 (Apr 27, 2012)

It's not a F-20.

This aircraft has two points in common with the Harrier.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 27, 2012)

B-47 outrigger wheel?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2012)

Ah Ha ! I think Glenn's got it.


----------



## Grampa (Apr 27, 2012)

B 52?


----------



## Convair240 (Apr 28, 2012)

And the winner is... Grampa. It's the outrigger wheel of a B-52.


----------



## Grampa (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok here's mine, I fear this gonna be an fast one.


----------



## wuzak (Apr 28, 2012)

Bristol Blenheim


----------



## Grampa (Apr 28, 2012)

Darn it. How did you figured it so fast?


----------



## wuzak (Apr 28, 2012)

Grampa said:


> Darn it. How did you figured it so fast?



The Bristol exhaust!


----------



## wuzak (Apr 28, 2012)

Try this one


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks like a P-40


----------



## wuzak (Apr 29, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> Looks like a P-40



Nope.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2012)

Hawker Tempest?


----------



## wuzak (Apr 29, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> Hawker Tempest?



No, getting colder.


----------



## Grampa (Apr 29, 2012)

P 51 A Mustang?


----------



## Grampa (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry for screving up the underline I whas hoping to make under the A.


----------



## wuzak (Apr 29, 2012)

Grampa said:


> P 51 A Mustang?



Very close. But not quite.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 29, 2012)

A-36


----------



## wuzak (Apr 29, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> A-36



Yep, that's the one!


----------



## wuzak (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## T Bolt (Apr 29, 2012)

Cool pictures. The A-36 is one of my favorites, I should have guessed it sooner.

This one is a little beat up, but give it a try.


----------



## norab (Apr 29, 2012)

XF-90 ? and has it stopped glowing in the dark yet ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice norab! Yes, they scrubbed them both down from what I understand...


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 30, 2012)

They had tp remove all the rivets because they were trapping radioactive sand. I guess it doesn't look too bad after withstanding 3 nuclear blasts.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 30, 2012)

Now which one is the before and which one is the after?


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## norab (Apr 30, 2012)

it's a shame, always thought that was the best looking of that era's jets. OK here we go






should be a piece of cake, not in a sneeky mood at the moment


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 1, 2012)

A-7 CorsairII


----------



## norab (May 1, 2012)

you got it meatloaf


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2012)

Way to go, meatloaf!

Hey norab, this crate should be in njaco's "Sharkmouth" thread...


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2012)

Heck, I've been slow getting to view the last three entries - they were answered before I saw them! Good stuff guys.


----------



## Geedee (May 15, 2012)

Bump....


----------



## T Bolt (May 15, 2012)

Go ahead and post something Gary. It's been so long I had forgotten about this game.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 15, 2012)

I'd post something but my computer decided I didn't need the last two and half years worth of photos I've taken so until I can get out and take some more aircraft shots, I'm out.


----------



## gumbyk (May 15, 2012)

OkK. Since I'm so bad at aircraft ID, this may be my only opportunity to post here, so here goes:





You may notice this aircraft is a little worse for wear.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2012)

Bell P-39?


----------



## gumbyk (May 16, 2012)

Jeez - guess I'm about as good at providing problems as solving them...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2012)

Hot Damn! Can't believe I got that one! Will post a corker (I hope) tonight!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2012)

KC-135?


----------



## wuzak (May 18, 2012)

Nimrod?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 18, 2012)

C-141?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 19, 2012)

No, no and no. Smaller then a KC135 or C141....not sure about a nimrod though...


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2012)

Can't remember the number (maybe P-3 ?) Orion.


----------



## KiwiBiggles (May 19, 2012)

Boeing 737 in USAF service? (C-40)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 19, 2012)

C-130?


----------



## Convair240 (May 20, 2012)

Boeing 377 Stratocruiser (or C-97/KC-97 equivalent)?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2012)

Nope, none of the previous 4. A hint: It would be your angel of mercy if you were wounded.


----------



## T Bolt (May 21, 2012)

C-9


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2012)

T-Bolt is correct! It is indeed a McDonnell Douglas C-9 Nightingale! Will post full picture later tonight....


----------



## T Bolt (May 21, 2012)

Try this one guys


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2012)

Well it's Japanese... Gekko?

Here is the complete picture of my most recent post:


----------



## wuzak (May 21, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> Try this one guys


 
Lavochkin La-5


----------



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2012)

Polikarpov I-185?


----------



## T Bolt (May 21, 2012)

That was fast! It is a Nakajima J1N Gekko, Allied name IRVING


----------



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2012)

Aww man, I totally missed the colors!!
Way to Capt. Vick!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 22, 2012)

When I get homefrom work this afternoon i will post another. But seriously if you guys don't want to wait someone else can surely have a go at posting.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 22, 2012)

Try this one. It should be easy as I'm giving you something like 1/3 the plane!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 22, 2012)

Hmmm...I'm going to take a shot at it

Is it a PT-17?


----------



## T Bolt (May 22, 2012)

The one at the Air Mobility Command Museum. Beat me to it!


----------



## norab (May 23, 2012)

TG-3 or 4 ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 23, 2012)

It is a PT-17 AND it is the one at the AIR MOBILITY MUSEUM in Dover, Delaware! Great Job!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> It is a PT-17 AND it is the one at the AIR MOBILITY MUSEUM in Dover, Delaware! Great Job!


Thanks!

Sorry for being a bit slow, but I'm home for lunch and I'll post this next challenge.

Some of you guys are pretty sharp and will probably get this right away!


----------



## T Bolt (May 23, 2012)

Don't even know what part of the airplane I'm looking at!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 23, 2012)

I'm not even sure it's an aircraft.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2012)

It is definately an aircraft, it is from WWII...

Is that too tough of an image, I can redo it, if that would help?


----------



## T Bolt (May 23, 2012)

a little wider view might help. I just get more confused the more I look at it.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2012)

lol...no prob!

coming right up!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2012)

Ok, revised the clue...see if this helps any...

And if this helps any, it was designed in the 1930's


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 23, 2012)

Looks to be the landing gear cover.
P-40?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2012)

you've got the right idea Aaron, but no, it's not a P-40


----------



## T Bolt (May 23, 2012)

I'd agree its pat of a landing gear cover, but not a P-40, and my guess is that it's a tail wheel. I'll have to think on this one for a wile.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2012)

You guys are doing pretty good so far, TB you're on the right track


----------



## wuzak (May 24, 2012)

B-17?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2012)

Nope wuzak...

It is not a bomber


----------



## wuzak (May 24, 2012)

F4F?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2012)

good guess, but it is not a Wildcat, either!


----------



## T Bolt (May 24, 2012)

Looks like a carrier aircraft but not American. How about a Zero?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2012)

You are correct, it is an A6M3, to be exact!

Excellent job, TB! 

I'll post the original photo when I get home this evening 

*Actually, I'm home for lunch, so here's the A6M3, seen at the 2009 Redding Airshow *


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 24, 2012)

Way to go T-Bolt!


----------



## T Bolt (May 24, 2012)

That was a great one 

Hope this one isn't too easy


----------



## norab (May 24, 2012)

Northrop Gamma ?


----------



## T Bolt (May 24, 2012)

A bit faster than a Gamma


----------



## wuzak (May 25, 2012)

Fw 190?


----------



## T Bolt (May 26, 2012)

Not a Fw 190, but it is German


----------



## Tangopilot89 (May 26, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm back. I'll have a wild guess at this one - Me109?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 26, 2012)

Fw190 elevator(starboard side)?


----------



## wuzak (May 26, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> Fw190 elevator(starboard side)?





T Bolt said:


> Not a Fw 190, but it is German




Don't think it is teh elevator. I was thinking it may have been the aileron, but it's not an Fw 190.


----------



## wuzak (May 26, 2012)

Fieseler Fi 103 V-1


----------



## GrauGeist (May 26, 2012)

wuzak said:


> Fieseler Fi 103 V-1


The Fi103 didn't have ailerons and the elevators had a pinned joint with a cap on it's elevators (only the Fi103R had ailerons)


----------



## wuzak (May 27, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> The Fi103 didn't have ailerons and the elevators had a pinned joint with a cap on it's elevators (only the Fi103R had ailerons)



Ok.

This is proving to be a tough one.


----------



## T Bolt (May 27, 2012)

None of the above. Sorry for the delay, but I was away yesterday. 
I'd love to give you guys a clue, but if I said anything at this point it would be a dead give away.


----------



## Grampa (May 27, 2012)

Messerschmitt Me 163?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2012)

This is a toughee.

Out of the blue, Ju-52?


----------



## Geedee (May 27, 2012)

Grampa said:


> Messerschmitt Me 163?


Was going to say a 163 but Grampa beat me to it, well done.


----------



## T Bolt (May 27, 2012)

Yes, very well done Grampa, it is a Me-163


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2012)

Dang, I thought it was all silver! Well done Grampa.


----------



## Grampa (May 28, 2012)

Ok here's come


----------



## GrauGeist (May 28, 2012)

C-47


----------



## wuzak (May 28, 2012)

C-46


----------



## Grampa (May 28, 2012)

hrm well ok I'll buy it because C-47 is a part of the DC-3 family whitch is the correct answer so you got it GrauGeist. The history of this plane is that it whas build in the summer 1943 for the US Army. It has combatrecord as being used for the Invasion over Normany. After the war Skandinaviska Aero AB bought it to use spareparts from it, but then 1949 a buissnesman bought it and transported it to my hometown Norrtälje where it used as a restaurant near a park called Café DC-3 "Fritze". It whas later transported to collectionplace in Arlanda Airport because the nordic humidity by time made the airframe to be less dense against rain and the owner lost it's licence for serving it's customer. 2002 a union transported it back to norrtälje and nearly restored it back to flightworthy condition. The nose as you saw on the earlier picture came from florida because the originaly one whas to dammaged from the artich weather and other thing so it whas replaced. It now standing out as a museum in my hometown. you can see it in Google earth 59°44′46.21″N 18°41′19.24″O. First picture shows it as being used as a cafee, second it now standing there as a museum.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 28, 2012)

Cool history on that DC-3, Grampa! I'm glad it's restored to a more dignified condition.

I remember when I was a kid, there were all sorts of aircraft related structures and oddities around the area. For example, out along the old highway between Orange County and Riverside County, there was a roadside cafe that had an old missile painted bright red with it's nose buried in the ground right next to the building. It was a real attention grabber.

Ok, here's the next challenge. It's from the modern era, Vietnam War onwards. Clues will be forthcoming on request


----------



## norab (May 28, 2012)

Cobra or Supercobra?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 28, 2012)

Well hell's bells...I am going back to posting tiny little images with a single rivet...yep, norab, you got it!

It's a former U.S. Army AH-1F Cobra (built 1969 - redesignated Bell 209) used by the United States Forest Service to seek out hot spots...it's chin turret has been replaced by a highly sensative FLIR unit along with an array of other sensing equipment used in it's operations...

Well done!


----------



## norab (May 28, 2012)

Away from my main pc right now. Will post a new quiz ASAP


----------



## norab (May 29, 2012)

OK don't have time right now to be my usual sneaky self. This should be relatively easy


----------



## Grampa (May 29, 2012)

Avia S-92?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 29, 2012)

Me262?


----------



## T Bolt (May 29, 2012)

Agree, The 262 at the Smithsonian


----------



## norab (May 29, 2012)

GrauGeist has it


----------



## GrauGeist (May 29, 2012)

The armored windshield and the gunsight gave it away! 

Ok, here's the next one...this will also be from the Vietnam era and might be a little difficult for some, but I know a few of you out there will get this right away!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 29, 2012)

A-4 Skyhawk?


----------



## Grampa (May 29, 2012)

F 104 b starfighter?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 29, 2012)

And Grampa gets it!! 

It's technically a F-104A-10 Starfighter that has been converted to challenge the world landspeed record held by the British since 1997


----------



## T Bolt (May 29, 2012)

I should have known that one, I was just watching it on YouTube the other day!


----------



## Grampa (May 30, 2012)

And here's come mine.


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2012)

A pure guess - SAAB Viggen ?


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2012)

Strange, my reply seems to have vanished! I'll try again - a pure guess - SAAB Viggen?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2012)

Dang it, Terry beat me!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 30, 2012)

You sure it's not that bigass laser cannon thingy on the deathstar?

(ok, To be honest, I don't have a clue...)


----------



## KiwiBiggles (May 30, 2012)

SR-71?


----------



## T Bolt (May 30, 2012)

I think it's some sort of jet


----------



## Grampa (May 30, 2012)

Yepp Airframes got it, it's the rear of the 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGMicG4X3LE_


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 31, 2012)

Way to go Terry! Nice one!


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2012)

It was the reverse thrust vents which were the big clue, but purely a guess on my part.
OK, try this one.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 1, 2012)

Dang it, Terry...yer killin' me here!

That looks so familiar, but I can't think of what that is! :/


----------



## wuzak (Jun 1, 2012)

Tupolev Tu-95 Bear?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 1, 2012)

HS 125 Domini ?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2012)

And Gary has it. It's one of the HS Dominies (Military version of the HS125) used for threat simulation, shown here at Cosford.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2012)

It doesn't look very threatning...kind of friendly actually!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, you're right Jim, and more used to being a V.I.P. transport or executive jet. But apparently they work well, and economically, and are normally fitted with various under-wing or wing tip electronic pods to simulate different types of emissions which would be encountered from various potential 'enemy' aircraft.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 3, 2012)

Interesting Terry.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Terry


----------



## Geedee (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry chaps...been a bit busy. Have a go at this one....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2012)

DC-3/C-47.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 4, 2012)

Airframes said:


> DC-3/C-47.



Computer says 'No !.

Sorry dude


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2012)

Thought so just after I replied! Loadstar / Electra?


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Jun 4, 2012)

Conroy Tri-Turbo-Three?


----------



## norab (Jun 4, 2012)

Beech 18 ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 4, 2012)

B-23 Dragon?


----------



## wuzak (Jun 5, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Thought so just after I replied! Loadstar / Electra?



That would be my guess too.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 7, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> B-23 Dragon?



Good spot Jim...and no clues given either, top marks dude !

Yup, this is the Dragon at the CAF Midland airfield.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2012)

Good one, and well done Jim. I wouldn't have got that one - haven't even heard of it !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 7, 2012)

Meeeeee neeber. Excellent job Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, sorry for the delay (again) will post tomorrow!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 10, 2012)

Try this one on for size?


----------



## Tankworks (Jun 10, 2012)

FA 330 autogyro?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2012)

I think that's it as well.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 10, 2012)

Damn! Spot on Tank! Would post the whole picture, but that's it! All the way back from 1993....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 10, 2012)

wow! Good call, I would have never guessed that...way to go!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2012)

Well done Tanks


----------



## Tankworks (Jun 11, 2012)

Thankyou, try this one...


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Jun 11, 2012)

Airspeed Ambassador (or Elizabethan in BEA service)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 11, 2012)

Great looking plane! I understand there is only one left?


----------



## Tankworks (Jun 11, 2012)

Almost as pretty as the Connie, over to you, Kiwi'.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2012)

Ah! The lovely 'Lizzy'! I remember those with affection from the 1960s, when BKS and Dan Air operated them from Newcastle., BKS retaining most of the BEA colour scheme.
There's an ex- Dan Air Ambassador at Duxford, the one they used for freight, with the enlarged rear door, currently under restoration.


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Jun 11, 2012)

From the aesthetically sublime to the ridiculous. This has to be one of the all-time ugliest tails.


----------



## Tankworks (Jun 11, 2012)

North American AJ 'Savage' ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 11, 2012)

KiwiBiggles said:


> ...This has to be one of the all-time ugliest tails.


Oh no, there were quite a few others out there that had uglier tails...

That's a North American AJ-1 Savage


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Jun 11, 2012)

That was quick, Tank.

I really think that's an ugly plane. Amazing that the same team could turn out the beautiful F-86, and at the same time the AJ-1 and the hideous B-45 Tornado. Although you have to admire the name; moving on from their previous attack aircraft (Apache) to Savage makes you wonder what they had in mind next.

Anyway, over to you, Tank


----------



## Tankworks (Jun 11, 2012)

I forgot to type the -1, take it if you want, Grau'.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 12, 2012)

Man, you beat me by a minute, Tank...you called it, you go for it!


----------



## Tankworks (Jun 12, 2012)

OK, here goes...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2012)

Blohm and Voss SAAB Meteor Piaggio Mk2 ........


----------



## Tankworks (Jun 12, 2012)

None of the above!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 12, 2012)

Interesting shot !. 

Can you post one of your own pics next time around ?. At the moment, as per the first post, we are all using where possible, shots from our own collections we have taken over the years. If you havent got any, can you let us know beforehand ?.

Meanwhile, looks like a drunk Meteor that have been having a bit of an affair with a Tiger Moth....and yup....I know....wrong !


----------



## Tankworks (Jun 12, 2012)

OK, sorry, I missed that first post. I disqualify myself! This was the Aerocentre NC 1071.


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry, I missed that post too.

Thanks for the picture though, Tank. That's a really interesting (and obscure) one. Maybe we should have a this-is-the-ugliest thread - this would be a strong contender.


----------



## Tankworks (Jun 13, 2012)

Ok, I think I have been brought up to speed and I think this meets the perameters!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 13, 2012)

KiwiBiggles said:


> Sorry, I missed that post too.
> 
> Thanks for the picture though, Tank. That's a really interesting (and obscure) one. Maybe we should have a this-is-the-ugliest thread - this would be a strong contender.


We have several threads for the ugliest aircraft of WWII...the most recent thread is here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modern/ugliest-c-all-times-27942-2.html

As far as the challenge goes, looks like it's is going to a be tough one!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2012)

Doubt if I'm right, but I'll guess at Avro Lancaster - purely because of the windows - which probably are more likely to be wing access panels!


----------



## Tankworks (Jun 13, 2012)

Not a Lanc.


----------



## woljags (Jun 13, 2012)

short sunderland


----------



## Tankworks (Jun 13, 2012)

Guess again!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking at the general state of the airframe and the foliage behind, to me it looks like a sort of 'long lost' jungle wreck. Initial thoughts where of the B17 Swamp Ghost, but now thinking about it, I reckon its a picture taken from the wing top of a Catalina, looking towards the tail. The huge row of rivets is the wing joint ?

And wether I'm right or wrong, thats just the sort of piccie that'll keep us puzzling for some time


----------



## Tankworks (Jun 14, 2012)

Very good!












As far as I know this is still in the bush near Patricia Bay on Vancouver Island.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh WOW !. If I knew there was something like that in the Woods near me...I'd be camping out each night working on her !!!. That must have been quiet an experience visiting that wreck.....not really jealous !

And you have no idea how dificult it is to find a photo of the wing top of a PBY on the World Wide Wait...once I thought I'd identified the 'plane, I even ended up looking at plastic kit instructions to try and confirm the 'plane. 

That was a good one indeed. I'll put one up later for you guys.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 14, 2012)

Right chaps, try this one....


----------



## wuzak (Jun 14, 2012)

Geedee said:


> Right chaps, try this one....



F7F?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 14, 2012)

wuzak said:


> F7F?




That'll be one of these then 

Good spot dude, over to you


----------



## wuzak (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks mate.

Try this one


----------



## Geedee (Jun 14, 2012)

That looks like a Bearcat exhaust setup


----------



## wuzak (Jun 14, 2012)

Geedee said:


> That looks like a Bearcat exhaust setup



Yes it does....







Maybe a bit too easy!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 14, 2012)

wuzak said:


> Maybe a bit too easy!



First thought was a Wildcat, then a Trojan

Okeydokey, I'll post this one up but I wont be able to check on it until Monday next week as I should be packing at the moment for 'Cockpitfest', and I'm leaving at 'Sparrow-f*rt'. You guys have fun and I'll do a thread on the weekends event on Monday.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2012)

Gary, impressive on the PBY ID!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 14, 2012)

Aerocar


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn you two guys were having your own little contest there!


----------



## Tankworks (Jun 15, 2012)

I second that, T Bolt.


----------



## woljags (Jun 15, 2012)

dornier skyservent


----------



## Geedee (Jun 18, 2012)

> Gary, impressive on the PBY ID


 



> Damn you two guys were having your own little contest there!


....Yup 

Glenn, you have it Sir. I think probably the chrome yellow was a bit of a give-away ?. Anyroadup...you're on !


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 18, 2012)

Next up


----------



## rochie (Jun 18, 2012)

P-38 photo recon version, R-5 is it ???


----------



## Geedee (Jun 18, 2012)

I thought P-38, then an RB-57 then I downsized a bit. I think its the McDonnell XF-85 Goblin parasite fighter ?


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 18, 2012)

Good one Gary! I thought that one would last longer than that.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2012)

Well done Gary. It seemed familiar to me, but I couldn't place where I'd seen it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 18, 2012)

That's the stuff Gary! Good one!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 18, 2012)

BAM! And Gary gets another one!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 18, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> Good one Gary! I thought that one would last longer than that.



If its any consolation, my head has been soo damn scratched trying to remember where I'd seen those faired over gunports....I'm now just about bald !. that was good one Glenn as the curvature on the nose section is quite steep compared to 'normal' sized jets !.

Right chaps, an easy one !....yeah righty !!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm thinking Seafire, but going with Wyvern ... and I'm sure I'm wrong !


----------



## Geedee (Jun 18, 2012)

Airframes said:


> I'm thinking Seafire, but going with Wyvern ... and I'm sure I'm wrong !



Terry...you're absolutely right....you are wrong. sorry dude


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 18, 2012)

P-38?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 18, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> P-38?



Alas ....nope ....teehee


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2012)

I think I'm letting the perceived colour scheme influence me too much, so I'll have another wrong guess - Supermatine Attacker?!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 18, 2012)

You can't beat a bit of influencing ....the colour is correct for the plane its sprayed on (yeah, I know...really helpfull !), but sorry matey, its not an Attacker

Its a single seat tail dragger with a three bladed prop.


----------



## wuzak (Jun 18, 2012)

Geedee said:


> If its any consolation, my head has been soo damn scratched trying to remember where I'd seen those faired over gunports....I'm now just about bald !. that was good one Glenn as the curvature on the nose section is quite steep compared to 'normal' sized jets !.
> 
> Right chaps, an easy one !....yeah righty !!!



P-47?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2012)

Meteor?


----------



## norab (Jun 18, 2012)

Tempest or late Typhoon ?


----------



## A4K (Jun 19, 2012)

Yep, reckon Norab has it...possibly the airworthy Tempest mk.II.


----------



## wuzak (Jun 19, 2012)

A4K said:


> Yep, reckon Norab has it...possibly the airworthy Tempest mk.II.



I realised after my last guess (P-47) that the clue was that it has a 3 blade prop. Doesn't seem to fit the Tempest (or P-47).


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 19, 2012)

Gary...is it something from cockpit-fest? I just don't like the way the front of the windscreen is riveted to the fuse...who does that? Would make for a drafty cockpit!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 19, 2012)

None of the above chaps, sorry

Some clues for you...its not British or American...and whoever it is made them, didn't make very many...at all !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 19, 2012)

P-51.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry Aaron, its not a '51.



> I just don't like the way the front of the windscreen is riveted to the fuse...who does that? Would make for a drafty cockpit!


Its not an amatuer renovation or reconstruction....thats how they made them, honest !!

I'll give you some more clues, it looks fairly similar to the DH Chipmunk....very slim, and it was designed for low altitude work, and had fixed machine guns (Brownings) and it didn't really need a prepared runway to operate from.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2012)

I think I know what it is, but blowed if I can remember the manufacturer - former Yugoslavia I think, perhaps Sokol ? There was one on the UK air show circuit about 20 years ago.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 19, 2012)

If this turns out to be a microwave, I WILL haunt you!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 19, 2012)

LMAO David!


----------



## Tankworks (Jun 19, 2012)

Following Airframe's clue, Soko 522?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 19, 2012)

I do believe we have a winner and a half.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2012)

I think the name of the tingy I'm thinking of is Krajus ?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2012)

> If this turns out to be a microwave, I WILL haunt you!



Classic !!!. Methinks we need to start a thread of 'sayings'. David, you'll be pleased to note its not a Microwave 



> Gary...is it something from cockpit-fest?



Yup, but I didn't want to say so straight off,



> Following Airframe's clue, Soko 522?



Its not a SOKO 522 but you were soo very close !



> I think the name of the tingy I'm thinking of is Krajus ?



I think the name of the thingy you is thinking of is Kraguj...and nope, I have absolutely no friggin idea whether you pronounce it or sneeze it !!. However mate, you are correct. It is in fact a Soko J-20 Kraguj. One of a handfull of survivors and quite a pretty little looking thing. Hard to image going on the oiffensive in one of these allthough she could be equppied with rockets and could drop a few bombs if needed.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2012)

I like it! It's retro!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2012)

Wey hey! That's the thingy I was thinking of! It's possibly even the one that was airworthy in the UK, and looked great flying around - very nimble and nippy, and I believe quite an effective COIN aircraft.
I'll get something sorted and posted later - got to go and do a scientific gravity test on some specialised fluids. (OK, so I'm off to the pub - haven't had a pint for four weeks!).


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 20, 2012)

WAY TO GO TERRY!  
And have fun at the pub.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Aaron. Just got time to post this, before my motorised carriage arrives! Probably won't take long to solve.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 20, 2012)

Shot in the dark....Jaguar ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Wey hey! That's the thingy I was thinking of! It's possibly even the one that was airworthy in the UK, and looked great flying around - very nimble and nippy, and I believe quite an effective COIN aircraft.
> I'll get something sorted and posted later - got to go and do a scientific gravity test on some specialised fluids. (OK, so I'm off to the pub - haven't had a pint for four weeks!).



FOUR WEEKS?!?!?!?!


----------



## Grampa (Jun 21, 2012)

Mig 31?


----------



## A4K (Jun 21, 2012)

wuzak said:


> I realised after my last guess (P-47) that the clue was that it has a 3 blade prop. Doesn't seem to fit the Tempest (or P-47).



Ah, good point, overlooked that myself!

As for Terry's, it's something British isn't it? Puts me in mind of a Hawk somehow.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry for the delay chaps, had connection problems. Gary got it - it's a Sepecat Jaguar.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 22, 2012)

Way to go Gary!


----------



## Tankworks (Jun 24, 2012)

Next?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry chaps, been busy. Here's a quick one to keep you going for a few minutes.....


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 24, 2012)

sikorsky r-4 hoverfly?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2012)

Nah, it's obviously a B-1 RD .....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2012)

I think it might be that little Polish helicopter at Newark - can't remember the name/number, something like LU-1 ?
EDIT: Just remembered, not LU-1, but maybe ZP-1 ?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 25, 2012)

> Sikorsky r-4 hoverfly?


Sorry Glen, not a Hoverfly



> obviously a B-1 RD .....






> I think it might be that little Polish helicopter at Newark


Its not at Newark (good guess tho' !)

Right, some clues as I seem to have you stumped at the moment. Its not a tail-dragger and its not nosewheel. Crew of two. 

Big give away.....part of it originated from Africa !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2012)

A pure guess - Rotorbuggy, the flying Jeep ?


----------



## Tankworks (Jun 25, 2012)

God, I hope you are right!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 26, 2012)

> A pure guess - Rotorbuggy, the flying Jeep ?



A what ? a flying Jeep ...dude, I'll have some of your falling down water...and I'll bring along some Spitfire and together, we'll take it for a spin and either p*ss ourself laughing or scare oureselves hitless. Yup. Terry got (as I knew he would), it is in fact a Rotorbuggy. 

Now as to the clues...and they were going to get really cryptic...flew with bombers, all wheel drive etc etc ...where did the Africa bit come from ?. For this you need to know a bit about Popeye !. Popeye had a magical dog that could dissapear (a bit like mine when its VET time !) and was called Jeep...cos thats the only sound it could make and Jeep was originaly from Africa. And the Jeep was named after the Jeep....no, not that Jeep, the other Jeep...Jeepers !!!

They only built one and when they finally managed to fly a circuit, they effectively did what Terry and I would do in the first sentence. And they decided there and then that it was not a feasable idea and binned it.

Quite an interesting idea I reckon, either that or plain bl**dy daft 

Take it away Terry.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 26, 2012)

Just looked it up on Wikipedia. SCARY!! How would you like to be the two guys in that thing being pulled by a Whitley 400' in the air!


----------



## woljags (Jun 26, 2012)

having owned a willy M.B recently i wouldn't have wanted to land in one of these let alone fly one


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2012)

Ah, but just look what it led to - flying cars are now a reality. Ok, so .. er ... yeh, I wouldn't like to try flying a Land Rover '90', fully loaded, and with a full compliment of survival kit ( 2 kegs of 'Spitfire Ale' and a spare ciggy lighter + a Donna Kebab), but what the H*ll, it could be fun!
I'll dig out a suitable piccy and post tomorrow - bit knackered and can't see at the moment - must be that cheap quality Messerschmitt Mead, or whatever the 'local' was serving tonight !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2012)

OK, have a shot at this one - clues on request.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## T Bolt (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks like a window in an airplane.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 27, 2012)

Thought it was the space shuttle photgraphed from Terry's back yard using his 12 Million Telephoto...explains why its upside down 

I think its the double glazing on a 'Boomers' office underneath the Rsend of a KC10 ?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2012)

Not a Space shuttle, weaving shuttle or KC10, but it could be a comic book hero .....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 27, 2012)

Is it russian?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 27, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Not a Space shuttle, weaving shuttle or KC10, but it could be a comic book hero .....



Oh....I know what it is...its a Ilyakmigyakovitch 000 (NATO codename = superinvisbatspiderhulktorchlanternthorwolverinesurfermabob !)

In other words...wtf !. Thought it was a Victor at first, then a IL76, then a KC10, so as I'm out of ideas at the present, I'll leave it the experts to solve. Hurry up guys, its annoying me as I'm sure I know what it is but can't place it....grrrrrr


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2012)

It's not Russian, and it's not a Ilya ... one of those things! But it is multi-engined.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2012)

The "comic book hero" clue has me stumped...

Hell, the whole dang thing has me stumped :/


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2012)

The type's first flight was in 1951, and it was the first of it's class.


----------



## Tankworks (Jun 28, 2012)

Valiant, one of the 'V' bombers (that little dome under the nose)?


----------



## andy2012 (Jun 28, 2012)

Bell X-5?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2012)

Tankworks has it. 
It's the bomb-aimers window on the Vickers Valiant, first of the 'V' bombers. (the 'comic book hero' was a reference to a British comic book called 'The Valiant', from the 1950s and 1960s, another comic being 'The Victor' - a bit cryptic, and of no earthly use to other than Brits!)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 28, 2012)

That was a good one! Thanks Terry!


----------



## Tankworks (Jun 28, 2012)

This will probably be a quick one for the sharp eyed out there.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2012)

Another one which seems familiar, but I've thought about it, looked at it a few times, and still can't figure it out.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 1, 2012)

That almost looks like the tail section of a Tupolev TB-3


----------



## Geedee (Jul 2, 2012)

Junkers W33 ?


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 2, 2012)

American.


----------



## andy2012 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ford Tri-Motor?


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 2, 2012)

Republic


----------



## Convair240 (Jul 2, 2012)

RC-3 Seabee


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 2, 2012)

Correct.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 2, 2012)

Well Hell's Bells...I would have never guessed that...

Good job, Convair!


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought that someone would have picked up on the heavily ribbed surfaces earlier. i did not think it would last very long but then maybe a Seabee is not as well known nowadays.
A friend of mine used to work for Canadair and was showing around some reps from a German company when they spied a row of Seabees across the field and there was nothing else for it but they had to be taken over to see them. Graham had to stuff them into a car and drive them two miles around to the park (crossing the field was forbidden) where they spent the rest of the afternoon climbing over the aircraft.
This particular shot was taken in my hometown while the aircraft was being started on its journey to the bay about a mile away down a country road. It had been dragged up to the garage for some engine work I think if memory serves, 1954 about so that is not reliable! It had to be 'bent' around every power pole on the two mile round trip.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 3, 2012)

The thing is, the ribbed surfaces were fairly common with aircraft design in the late 20's and through the 30's, so we had a heck of alot of aircraft to work with while trying to figure it out!

Great challenge, though!


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, you are right, it is always obvious when you know the answer!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 3, 2012)

Tankworks said:


> Yes, you are right, it is always obvious when you know the answer!



Hahahahaha... True!


----------



## Convair240 (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, for me the key was the name of the manufacturer, "Republic". And, the Seabee, despite being an antique airplane, is not unknown in Brazil. The RC-3 was used in São Paulo city for some time, for sightseeing rides over the lake of Guarapiranga dam. Some of the history of the RC-3 in Brazil is here: Republic Seabees in Brazil 

Most of brazilian Seabees were operated by Mr. Herberts Cukurs, a Latvian aviation pioneer imigrating just after WWII. Some of Mr. Cukurs controversial history can be found here: Herberts Cukurs - "the most famous Latvian" - The Apricity Forum: A European Cultural Community


----------



## Convair240 (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, here goes the "what is this" image:


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm guessing a parasite fighter, but don't know the name/number.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 3, 2012)

Hadrian/WACO glider?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 3, 2012)

Convair240 said:


> Well, for me the key was the name of the manufacturer, "Republic". And, the Seabee, despite being an antique airplane, is not unknown in Brazil. The RC-3 was used in São Paulo city for some time, for sightseeing rides over the lake of Guarapiranga dam. Some of the history of the RC-3 in Brazil is here: Republic Seabees in Brazil
> 
> Most of brazilian Seabees were operated by Mr. Herberts Cukurs, a Latvian aviation pioneer imigrating just after WWII. Some of Mr. Cukurs controversial history can be found here: Herberts Cukurs - "the most famous Latvian" - The Apricity Forum: A European Cultural Community
> 
> View attachment 205513



Has anyone been to this link? Either we have some serious Nazi revisionist history here or IMHO someone is covering for Mr. Herberts Cukurs and his Alleged (?) Holocaust crimes. Head of the motorpool indeed!


----------



## Convair240 (Jul 3, 2012)

Cap. Vick got it rapidly. It was easy, no?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2012)

Well done Jim.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 3, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Well done Jim.



Seconded !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks gents! We have one in a museum near my house and I always remembered the stand-off pitot tube. One tonight kiddies, stay tuned...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Convair240 (Jul 4, 2012)

Highly generic  

Beriev Be-4.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2012)

Klingon experimental probe ....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm not going to ask how you came to know this Terry!


----------



## norab (Jul 4, 2012)

56 Harley kickstand


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 4, 2012)

Relief tube exit point?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2012)

Think it's a trailing aerial fairlead maybe? I'll take a wild guess, even though it doesn't match, and say B-17G ?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 4, 2012)

I thought B-17 at first but to me it looks like a small plane, tail-dragger and quite slim, soooooooo...I'm gonna have a go and say Ryan Pt22 ?


----------



## wuzak (Jul 4, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Klingon experimental probe ....



I was going to say Dalek mother ship....


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 4, 2012)

PBY's I think used to trail an antenae wire.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 4, 2012)

Way to go Terry! It is in fact a B-17G! Will post full photo in morning.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2012)

Well slap me with a wet haddock !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 4, 2012)

My first thought was a "pee tube" discharge port 

Way to go, Terry!


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 5, 2012)

Well slap my face and call me stupid, I never would have got that!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 5, 2012)

Here is the full picture. I direct your attention to the bottom right.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2012)

Great pic Jim. I'll get something posted asap.


----------



## Grampa (Jul 5, 2012)

Made me imaged if that whas a A la Daleks made lazerturret.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2012)

OK, maybe a bit sneaky, but have a go at this one.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 5, 2012)

You can say that again.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2012)

"OK, maybe a bit sneaky ....." !


----------



## wuzak (Jul 6, 2012)

Airframes said:


> OK, maybe a bit sneaky, but have a go at this one.



Just guessing by colour...

W4050?


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 6, 2012)

I'll guess 'Mary Alice'?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2012)

Neither of the above, but I can see why you're both thinking along those lines. First clue - it's role could be described as similar to the descendants of W4050.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 6, 2012)

I think it is the nose of a Tornado but I haven't found the right picture yet.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2012)

Not a Tornado, but it is post WW2.


----------



## woljags (Jul 6, 2012)

canberra


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2012)

Not a Canberra, but it is jet powered.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 7, 2012)

It looks like an abstract art painting. I'm totally stumped.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm with Capt Vic on this one, it is something by Monet??????


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok...is it:
1) Allied?
2) Single engined?
3) bigger than a bread box?
4) All of the above


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2012)

OK, it's single-engined, 'western', a bit bigger than a bread box, comes, originally, from a long lineage, but hasmaybe jumped ahead of its time since then.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, I'll go with my original hunch...

Is it the Lockheed U2?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2012)

Not a U2. It featured in a well-known photograph, possibly 'faked', showing a suggestive formation flying past an historic building .....
And another, bigger clue - its undercarriage features five wheels .......


----------



## wuzak (Jul 8, 2012)

Mirage 2000?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2012)

Not a Mirage.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 8, 2012)

Five wheels puts us into the realm of Harrier but I have not found corroboration.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2012)

If you saw this 'live', it would certainly blind you - from a long distance, from this bird of prey .....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 8, 2012)

I now remember a thread on the discussion of this bird but cannot remember the name of said bird so I cannot find the thread either.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2012)

Clues are becoming harder, without giving away the answer, but, this is a single-seat aircraft, although two-seat trainers of earlier versions have existed.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 8, 2012)

Did Slim Pickens ride one of these in "Dr. Strange Love?"


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice one - but no !


----------



## Geedee (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm thinking P1127 'Kestrel', but I dont recognise the color !

Yup, wrong !


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2012)

Not a Kestrel, and beware of the 'colour' ! 
Remember, without a distinct reference, such as scale, background etc, colours can be perceived far differently compared to how they would appear in the 'full picture'. Also, cropping and enlargement can display grain, corrupted pixels etc. not apparent at 'normal' size.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 9, 2012)

With five wheels, I'm wondering if its got two 'bumper' wheels at the rear for those 'enthusiastic 'take off / landing moments. ?

Working on that and its a :-
Single seat (plus trainer variant)
Jet
Western
Bigger than my lunch-box...ooeerr missus !
Etc etc

Saab Draken ?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2012)

Not a Draaken. What you are looking at is at the front end of the aircraft ......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2012)

Shall we continue for a day or so, or would you all prefer the answer?
EDIT- final clue - versions of this aircraft have been, or are being used by three nations, one of which is Spain. Now, no cheating by using 'Google' or similar - this is supposed to be a quiz, he he!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 9, 2012)

Hold fire on the answer until we get it sorted !!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2012)

Okey Dokey.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 9, 2012)

It has the nose (I think!) of a GR7-9, someone else can find the proper designation of the one in the pic!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2012)

OK, I'll let you have that, as I presume it's your answer. It's the laser ranger/designator on the sharp end of a Harrier GR9.
You got there eventually, well done!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 9, 2012)

Damn! Would have never got that! I thought the yellow was a propeller tip!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 9, 2012)

Well I'll be danged...I had thought perhaps a Harrier when the clue regarding the wheels was posted...but I couldn't recall ever seeing yellow on one!! (I am used to seeing our harriers which were all haze-gray...lol)

Great challenge, Terry!!


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 10, 2012)

I kept thinking it was some part of some nose-art on a museum aircraft! Airframes, you are one sick puppy! Dare I say 'next'...?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 10, 2012)

Way to go TW and heck of test there Terry!


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 10, 2012)

OK, I will put this one up as no one else has come forward.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, it was your turn! Don't think I'm right, but I'll guess a Westland/Sikorsky Dragonfly ?


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 10, 2012)

I wasn't taking credit for any of that! Anyhow, sorry, no (I had to look that one up to see what it was!)


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2012)

Didn't really think it was a Dragonfly ! How about a Tefal Mk2 twin-slot Toaster ?!!


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 10, 2012)

Be careful, I just about laughed half a beer all over the key-board!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 10, 2012)

Tefal makes toasters?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2012)

I think so - maybe it's a Phillips Mk2, they look so similar !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh hell, that's easy...it's the cooling vents at the end of the channel on the Deathstar MkI...

(The Deathstar MkII had improved armored ducting, for some reason)


----------



## A4K (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm thinking a rear cowling from an Argus or similar engined bird, posssibly German or postwar production of German aircraft (Ar 96 or Si 204/Aero C-3 maybe)


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2012)

Could it perhaps be a DH Drover?


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 11, 2012)

None of the above, but it is post-war.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2012)

Breguet Flammant?


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 11, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Breguet Flammant?


I had to make sure you were not putting me on with that answer, but, no.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## A4K (Jul 12, 2012)

Breguet Soufflé?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2012)

There's something familiar about those louvres - maybe a Bristol Sycamore ?


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 13, 2012)

Post-war, single engine, if they were in a deck of cards they could be Kings and Queens.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2012)

Still puzzled, and the reference to cards has me more puzzled. Think we need another clue or two.


----------



## wuzak (Jul 17, 2012)

Lockheed P-80?


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 17, 2012)

Jet. But not American.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 17, 2012)

Hawker hart?


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 17, 2012)

Post-war single engine jet, not American or British.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 17, 2012)

Duh! JET! Missed that!


----------



## Grampa (Jul 18, 2012)

Canadair CT-114 Tutor perhaps?


----------



## Convair240 (Jul 18, 2012)

Mig 15 ?


----------



## A4K (Jul 18, 2012)

So 'highest suit' louvres - uppermost louvres?


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 18, 2012)

Grampa said:


> Canadair CT-114 Tutor perhaps?


Yessir!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2012)

Good one! I would never have got it - was thinking of older aircraft.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 18, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Good one! I would never have got it - was thinking of older aircraft.


I was counting on that! The louvres and rivets made it look like something from an old prop job. I thought the cards clue would have tipped it off, Tutor, Tudors, kings and queens of England (or maybe it is a Canadian thing to slur 't's to 'd's).


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2012)

I would never have got the cards clue either! I know nothing about card games, but was trying to think of terms used, particularly North American terms, which might have given a clue to a name or number. Even if I _had_ cottoned on to Tutor, and it would have been a miracle, it would have been with reference to the Avro biplane!


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 18, 2012)

Glad to have given a bit of a challenge. This quiz is getting more fun every time! Next...?


----------



## Grampa (Jul 19, 2012)

Here's comes mine and its not a subsonic plane.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 19, 2012)

SAAB 210


----------



## Grampa (Jul 19, 2012)

Hrrg feels like i got sudden deaht, hoped that whoulded be a good one to you, ok you won Tankwork.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2012)

That was bl**dy quick! Didn't even get a chance to loo at it ! Well done.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 19, 2012)

I punched in 'delta-wing jet' and it just popped out! Give me a mo to sort through some pics.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 19, 2012)

Alrighty then, try this one (I hope that I haven't given too much away.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2012)

Punched in delta wing jet? You mean you're using Google to help you?!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 20, 2012)

Sounds that way don't it Terry.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2012)

That wass very cool, I'd never seen that one before.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Punched in delta wing jet? You mean you're using Google to help you?!!


What are you using? Hard copy (reference books?)?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 21, 2012)

Tankworks said:


> What are you using? Hard copy (reference books?)?


Most of us go on recognition from years of being in and around aircraft and Gary, who started this game, is very well versed with aircraft...so we've been using personal photos and memory to keep the challenge fun!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 21, 2012)

And Tank, please don't take it personal. I think everyone here uses everything at there disposal to try and come up with an answer to some these. We will pick and and light heartedly make fun of each other at times but nothing malicious or mean. If I remember correctly, even Airframes has searched his books and archives to answer some of these. It's all in good fun so please carry on cause we have to learn some how.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 21, 2012)

Point taken. In my own (somewhat lame!) defence, I am not using image search, I try to puzzle out what I am looking at and then try to find verification using the interweb. It just happened last time that the same picture came up when I put in the aircraft name, not like the Harrier nose pic (which was driving me crazy!) which I only guessed at based on clues given.
Rest assured however, the pics that I am posting are in my collection.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 21, 2012)

With my limited knowledge I have to use all the avenues at my disposal to so I don't hold it against you. My boss has always told me you can't remember it all. Just keep up with the books, magazines, websites and what not and you won't have to remember it.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2012)

Yep, no problem. I normally make a guess (or definite answer) based on experience, memory and so on, having been around aviation since Moses was a trainee Corporal. If I need to, then I might check in one of my books, but as this takes physical effort, which is sometimes not possible due to this stupid arthritis, I don't often do so. The nationality of the person posting helps of course, as it's more likely, although not always the case, the photo subject would have been photographed in their country of residence, at a museum, air show or airfield, and it's sometimes possible, due to this, to not only identify the aircraft, but nail it down to which example and where!
Of course, with some of Gary's shots, as he's travelled to various airfields across the world, this is a bit more difficult!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 22, 2012)

> Of course, with some of Gary's shots, as he's travelled to various airfields across the world, this is a bit more difficult!




There is something soo d*mn familiar with the stance in that piccie, couped with the hint...


> (I hope that I haven't given too much away.


 ...makes me think its a DC3 / C47. 

I started off firmly convinced it was an early autogyro / chopper but argued with myself that I was wrong. Then I started thinking about largish twin taildraggers and once I ruled out the C46, thought that a Dak would be too obvious (thinking devious'ness, I even considered the Lisonov Li2 !).

Probably wrong but hey, nothing ventured, nothing gained, so I'll go with a Dak...until you tell me I'm wrong


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 22, 2012)

Your logic is impeccable, but you are still wrong!


----------



## wuzak (Jul 22, 2012)

dH Dove?


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 23, 2012)

Warmer.


----------



## wuzak (Jul 23, 2012)

Tankworks said:


> Warmer.



Heron?


----------



## Corpsman (Jul 23, 2012)

Lockheed Model 18 Lodestar is my guess


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 23, 2012)

Warm and not so warm!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 23, 2012)

Tankworks said:


> I punched in 'delta-wing jet' and it just popped out! Give me a mo to sort through some pics.



Heresy! 

I assumed that we just used our memory! (The only benefit of decades spent looking at aviation books) Google only to check spelling or correct designation.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 23, 2012)

Fine by me. It's been a slice.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 23, 2012)

Was it my laughing smiley face that offended you? I knew I shouldn't have posted that!


----------



## norab (Aug 1, 2012)

keeping thread alive


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah, what happened here? I'm still confused!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2012)

Think he got upset. Oh well.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's one to get things started again. Shouldn't be too hard. You guys have until Friday afternoon to guess it because I'll be away for 5 days after that.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 2, 2012)

Might be an idea to quote from the first post again, the rules for the game, then with luck we wont get peeps join in and then leave in a huff. 



> The idea is simple...show a small part of a plane and everyone tries to guess what its from. Once the 'plane is correclty identified, the full picture is posted and then the winner posts a cropped image from their pictures...and so on and so on. This is not the same as the Aircraft Identification thread where the complete 'plane is shown for ID'ing
> 
> *Only stipulation is that you must use your own pictures....not ones from the Internet or copied / scanned in from books etc.*
> 
> You can ask for clues but dont expect easy ones to be given.



So....any-one else wants to join in, please do but remember to use your own pic's please when you correctly guess the puzzle shot. 

And I personally couldn't give a rats 'R'se how or what you use to try and identify the target piccie, its all part of the fun !!

Glenn, I'll have a shot at the tail gun position on a '17 with gun and covers missing (probably in your garage ? )


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2012)

Think you're right on that one Gary.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 2, 2012)

Not a B-17, and *NOT* in my garage


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2012)

Hm. Second guess would have been a stripped-out B-25 tail gun position, but I'm now thinking it's on the side of an aircraft maybe. Possibly a P-47 exhaust/ waste gate housing?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 2, 2012)

I would guess, but I don't have a picture to start a new one, if someone else would volunteer to keep the game going I have an idea...
It's German...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2012)

Oops - nearly re-posted - thought my original had disappeared. Must get new glasses!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 2, 2012)

Not from a P-47, and not any part of an exhaust system. And also not German, but from WWII


----------



## Geedee (Aug 2, 2012)

Sneaky dude...well sneaky !

I have no idea what it is, but I think it sits underneath the rear turret on B-24


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 2, 2012)

BINGO! Very good Gary. The rear end of the Strawberry Bitch in Dayton. Not sure myself what it is, but I think its some sort to formation or signal lights housing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 3, 2012)

Gary, how the hell...? Good one!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2012)

Bl**dy good going Gary! Yes, it's the housing for the formation/signal lights.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 6, 2012)

> Capt. Vick... Gary, how the hell...? Good one!



I used all sorts of cunning things to track this puppy down including experience, books, internet, looking in through the windows, weja boards, astrological surveys, NASA (but they where busy with a big robot somewhere or other, divining rods, metal detectors, airport security x-ray machines, I asked Terry , heck, I even used Glenn's webcam when he was busy uploading the piccie. Trust me, it wasn't easy.

Actually, thats a load of sphericals, I went through my own pics looking for sand colored airframes and that narrowed it down to about three candidates, then I found I have an almost identical piccie as Glenn used....






I knew it was Strawberry B' but didn't want to say so. 

Chaps..... I think its time we had a rethink on the rules of this here game. When any of us go to a museum or airshow, we invariably post a picture heavy thread and you can almost guarantee that any new 'planes will appear somewhere on here. From there, its not exactly rocket science to go over previuous threads to get an idea of the target 'plane. If we can confirm the color or even if its in a museum, its quite easy to identify what we are looking at...even though you have to look pretty bl**dy hard sometimes !!!

I know I started this thread, buit I'm sure like most of you, we must all be finding it pretty difficult to come up with fresh brain-teasers out of our own collection. I'd like to suggest that we now do one of two things. Either.....

1. Close this thread and open a fresh one where you can post a piccie from ANY scource...book, internet, painting, whathaveyou
2. Change the rules on this thread and open it up to like Option One to include any media.
I think doing this will encourage other peeps to join in the hair tearing out, gnashing teeth, bitting fingernails antics we sometimes (OK, just me then ) go through trying to identify a rivet on a plane. It'll also hopefully stop new members going off in a huff (No, not the F86 Sabre with 'The Huff' nose-art !) because they didn't read the first post and might encourage others to join the site

I'd like to recommend Option Two.

What do you think ?.

In the meantime, and while you're thinking about printable replies, here's another one from my archives. And to make it more interesting, I've posted it in monochrome


----------



## hurricane55 (Aug 6, 2012)

Geedee said:


> Chaps..... I think its time we had a rethink on the rules of this here game. When any of us go to a museum or airshow, we invariably post a picture heavy thread and you can almost guarantee that any new 'planes will appear somewhere on here. From there, its not exactly rocket science to go over previuous threads to get an idea of the target 'plane. If we can confirm the color or even if its in a museum, its quite easy to identify what we are looking at...even though you have to look pretty bl**dy hard sometimes !!!
> 
> I know I started this thread, buit I'm sure like most of you, we must all be finding it pretty difficult to come up with fresh brain-teasers out of our own collection. I'd like to suggest that we now do one of two things. Either.....
> 
> ...


I'd like to join in, but could I use die cast models? I have no good pics, but I have about 46 die casts.

Also, I'd like to recommend option one. Or you could open a thread for this game for die casts, and one for pics of real planes.

In the meantime, I'll try to figure out the part's plane.


----------



## hurricane55 (Aug 6, 2012)

Could It be an American heavy bomber? I'm going to guess B-17 or B-24. But it could be a P-39. Have ho clue except for lots of rivets. But I know i've seen those latch things before.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2012)

I think Option Two, but would ask the contributor to identify the basic source (i.e., internet, book, own archives, own photos etc). Not sure about die-casts, as some have some rather prominent joints and mould lines.
As for the latest pic, I've seen those retractable boarding steps somewhere, but b*gg*red if I can remember where!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2012)

Whatever is clever Gary, but I must insist on no weja boards! 

As far as your picture is concerned: Is it a Tanker or Seaplane?


----------



## norab (Aug 6, 2012)

I agree, any reasonable source, no idea on the stair steps except maybe a helo


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2012)

Possibly a Sea King?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 8, 2012)

> Could It be an American heavy bomber? I'm going to guess B-17 or B-24. But it could be a P-39. Have ho clue except for lots of rivets. But I know i've seen those latch things before.



Sorry dude, its not a '17, '24 or '39 but you are right, its got heaps of rivets . Welcome aboard by the way.



> Is it a Tanker or Seaplane?



Only in your dreams 



> no idea on the stair steps except maybe a helo



Its not a helo

Time for some clues methinks...

We all know that helicopters dont fly, they are so repulsive the Earth repels them...well, this aint a helo, but it sure is ugly and I reckon the only way this things gets upstairs is cos the Earth don't like it either !. Its American, its got 6 wheels and looks like it was designed by 3 different design teams who were not on talking terms...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 8, 2012)

Well then you must be talking about the Northrop YC-125 Raider, possibly the ugliest plane ever made?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 8, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Well then you must be talking about the Northrop YC-125 Raider, possibly the ugliest plane ever made?



That'll be this little beauty then !!!. Always wanted to start up the clockwork in reverse and see if it went better going backwards 

_Mental note to self...must make clues a little bit harder next time !_

Top marks mate.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2012)

Well done, I've never heard of that one before.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2012)

I have and the same clue was given then as now and if I'm not mistaken Gary gave the same clue then. I like it. I bet it was fun to fly.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2012)

Now _that_ is one aerial Hippocroccofrog! 
Looks like a Percival Pembroke pretending to be a cross-breed with a Twin Pioneer and Antonov An-2 ! And thanks Gary - I'd heard of it, but had never seen a pic of one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 8, 2012)

An interesting note is that Northrop made a civillian version that if I remember was called the Pioneer (1 built). Also, the original Raider that was slated for the NMUSAF crashed during the delivery flight to the museum and the one that is there now was it's replacement. Something like a dozen where made, if that. I will post a pic, hopefully tonight!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2012)

Good info Jim. It might be a touch on the ugly side, but it looks like it means business, and has a certain strange attraction. It's the sort of thing you'd expect to see turn up in a WW2 movie, painted in German colours.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah Terry, like the C-76 in that movie I can't remember the name of...Also great description by the way!

Try your eyes on this one...


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 9, 2012)

Kinda reminds me of an F-100


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes it does doesn't it... It's not though unfortunately.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 9, 2012)

Looks like an underslung pod....KC10 perhaps ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Geedee (Aug 10, 2012)

I knew that !!! 

Cant make my mind up if it has a 'spinner' (the bit in grey) or not and if its a jet exhaust...there's bits missing. Hmmmmm, might have to ask Terry !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 10, 2012)

There is a bit missing Gary...and this is not an exhaust....


----------



## Airframes (Aug 10, 2012)

Ah, it's obvious that it will be obvious when fully revealed. But I haven't a bl**dy clue what it is !


----------



## Geedee (Aug 10, 2012)

You're no bl**dy help then !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 10, 2012)

Er ... correct !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is a hint (in a new sort of way) where I give you another section of the picture...like a puzzle


----------



## Airframes (Aug 11, 2012)

It's the second prototype of a Klingon drone ....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 11, 2012)

Hahahahaha...


----------



## Geedee (Aug 12, 2012)

I've got an idea its some sort of experimental jobbie. I've been looking at UAV's, the Convair Pogo, tiltrotors and all sorts of weird and 'wunnerfull' things. But as of yet, even tho' that last piccie is bugging me cos I'm sure I know what it is but can't remember, I still havent gotten it identified...yet !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm glad you have an idea Gary cause I don't.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh you all will kick yourselves when the answer is revealed.

Clue number 2: It flew with Canada the US (Not this particular aircraft mind you)


----------



## norab (Aug 13, 2012)

VooDoo?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2012)

Nope, not a voodoo...


----------



## Geedee (Aug 13, 2012)

CF18...in an unconvinced sort of way


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2012)

Nope, not the Hornet either... another clue tonight.


----------



## norab (Aug 13, 2012)

CP-140 AKA P-3 Orion?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't see anything to make me go for this, but I'm going to guess at a DHC Caribou.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2012)

Nope, sorry guys...neither of those. Here is your final clue, and before anyone says "Canucks never flew THESE", you are right! They flew ONE! Check your references!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2012)

It's a Boeing B-47 missing the rear barbette...






Proof that it flew for the RCAF:

http://b-47.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/27.-CL-52.pdf


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2012)

Good one Jim - would never have got that one !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Terry! Wanna take over?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2012)

Not at the moment Jim, got too much on trying to meet a deadline for the Halifax diorama. Post another one - something easy, like a never before seen unknown prototype maybe !!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 15, 2012)

I was looking at my pictures of the B-47 at the AFM, but silly me, I was looking at the engines.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah that one was a bit much. I didn't give you much to go on actually. Maybe something else...let me think...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2012)

Try this then...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 16, 2012)

Huh...the nose of Flash Gordon's space ship seen as he's attacking Ming's fleet?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 16, 2012)

Yup! And you can see Hawk-Man in the co-pilots seat!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 16, 2012)

I knew it!!!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 16, 2012)

YFM-1 Airacuda ??


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 16, 2012)

Nope not an airacuda (love that plane though!)...maybe I should find a clearer picture?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 16, 2012)

Stratoliner?


----------



## norab (Aug 16, 2012)

let's try something way out there 
Saunders-Roe SR 45?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 16, 2012)

Is it one of the transports based on the B-29? And I'm R E A C H I N G.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 16, 2012)

Apart from something which _might_ be bare metal, I have no idea what I'm even looking at!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 16, 2012)

None of the above, though Aaron might be said to be closest...

Here is a better picture:


----------



## wuzak (Aug 16, 2012)

So Stratocruiser?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 16, 2012)

Almost looks like the nose of a Convair XC-99 (B-36 converted to cargo/transport)


----------



## wuzak (Aug 16, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> Almost looks like the nose of a Convair XC-99 (B-36 converted to cargo/transport)



I thought it looked like the Boeing 307 Stratoliner....but the new picture has a nosewheel.

Doesn't look big enough to be the XC-99 to me.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry gents, no one has gotten it yet... I must be getting lucky with my picks lately to fool such an illustrious bunch!


----------



## wuzak (Aug 17, 2012)

Consolidated R2Y


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 17, 2012)

And I think we have a WINNER!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 17, 2012)

If that's the one, what are the odds that the R2Y's nose looks similiar to the B-36?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 17, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> If that's the one, what are the odds that the R2Y's nose looks similiar to the B-36?



Actually, the Model 307 Stratoliner, Model 377 Stratocruiser, R2Y and XC-99 all have similar looking noses...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 17, 2012)

lol..the B-36 (XC-99) being made by Convair


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 17, 2012)

And the man from Hobart takes the prize! The Liberator Liner! In service with the US Navy and American Airlines. 1 built, none surviving...sad...


----------



## wuzak (Aug 17, 2012)

Try this






I assume we don't have to use or own pictures any more?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks like an out of focus pair of fingernails.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 17, 2012)

lol Terry...actually, the first thing that came to mind, was the rear cannon radar on a B-52 (seen from below)


----------



## Rogi (Aug 17, 2012)

I thought sexually explicit material was illegal to post on the forum :O 
It reminds me of several jets kinda looks like the clear glass dome on the Me-262a-2a/U1 with the glass dome. Then again the shapes remind me more of the Meteor for some reason  too many guesses !


----------



## wuzak (Aug 18, 2012)

Not a jet


----------



## wuzak (Aug 18, 2012)

Perhaps a bit more would help


----------



## Grampa (Aug 18, 2012)

Hillson FH.40?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 18, 2012)

Grampa said:


> Hillson FH.40?



Ah, yes...






"Obscure Aircraft" for electric scale - Page 42 - RC Groups






Airwarfare: Storm Of War Forum :: Topic: Hurriane - Did you know? (1/1)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks like a Hurricane with topwing tacked on.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 18, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Looks like a Hurricane with topwing tacked on.



Exactly that.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2012)

It is. I was going to reply with the other name it was known by - 'Slip-wing Hurricane'. The idea was to create lift and range, with the upper wing being 'slipped', or jettisoned, when ready for action. Didn't get very far ...


----------



## Grampa (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok I found something here for you guy's.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks familiar. Maybe that Russian seaplane, but I can't remember its designation.


----------



## A4K (Aug 21, 2012)

Can't believe I would have got one right!!! (the slip wing Hurricane)...too late to post though! (Rats! Foiled again!)

New one looks like the ass end of a cargo type, with early warning (or similar) radome.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 21, 2012)

KC135?


----------



## Grampa (Aug 21, 2012)

nope sorry


----------



## Grampa (Aug 23, 2012)

ok here some hints. It's a two-seat ground attack/reconnaissance version with extended camera nose.


----------



## A4K (Aug 23, 2012)

RF-101 Voodoo..?


----------



## Grampa (Aug 23, 2012)

nope not that ether.


----------



## andy2012 (Aug 23, 2012)

SK 60C?


----------



## Grampa (Aug 23, 2012)

Correct Andy it's the SAAB SK 60C. converted from the Two-seat jet trainer SK 60A.


----------



## andy2012 (Aug 23, 2012)

Here is one, if it is too small, tell me and I can try to enlarge.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 23, 2012)

Yokosuka MXY7 Ohka?


----------



## andy2012 (Aug 23, 2012)

Well that was quick! You are right wuzak!


----------



## wuzak (Aug 23, 2012)

The orange with the red insignia gave it away.

I won't be able to post another one for a while, so feel free to put up another.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 23, 2012)

wuzak said:


> ...I won't be able to post another one for a while, so feel free to put up another.


Ok, I'll toss one up there and see how it goes...

Clues will be forthcoming upon request


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2012)

MiG 17 ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 23, 2012)

holy sh!t, Terry...that's it...next time I am showing only half of a rivet and the photo will be half the area of a postage stamp!!

Yes, It's a Bulgarian MiG-17, weathering poorly at the Burgas Airport in Bulgaria

Well done, My friend!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2012)

Heck, it was a guess, having seen the gun camera port on the '17 before! And I'd forgotten you'd posted pics taken recently at Bourgas, even though I replied to your thread!
I'll post something later tonight.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2012)

Strange - I posted a reply, and it's disappeared!
Anyway, it was a guess, as i thought it looked like the gun camera on a MiG. And I'd forgotten you'd posted recent pics from Bourgas, evn though I replied in your thread!
I'll post something later tonight.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2012)

Very strange! The 'disappeared' reply has re-appeared!
Anyway, try this one - shouldn't take long I think.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2012)

No takers yet? Ok first clues - it's a twin, and had sometimes been discussed here on the forum.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 27, 2012)

It has me stumped Terry


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 27, 2012)

Avro Anson?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2012)

Not an Anson, but it is WW2.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 27, 2012)

P-38?


----------



## norab (Aug 27, 2012)

either a B-25, or the navy version there of, or a B-26 Marauder?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 27, 2012)

He111?


----------



## Rogi (Aug 27, 2012)

Ju-88 ?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2012)

None of the above. This is a recent photo, not from WW2.


----------



## andy2012 (Aug 28, 2012)

PBY Catalina?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2012)

Not a Catalina. It's not an American design.


----------



## norab (Aug 29, 2012)

Me 410?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2012)

And we have a winner! 
Yes, it's the gun barbette on the side of the Me 410 at Cosford. Well done, took longer than I thought.


----------



## norab (Aug 29, 2012)

the case ejection chute finally led me to it, great choice

let's try this


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2012)

Rear turret on a Whitley?


----------



## norab (Aug 29, 2012)

fraid not


----------



## wuzak (Aug 29, 2012)

Lanc?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks like a 4 gun FN turret, but not quite right for an early Lanc. I'll guess at Stirling.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 29, 2012)

If not Lanc, then Manchester.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 29, 2012)

No, it's that westland lysander one off...with the weird wings in the rear.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 29, 2012)

By the way Terry, that was a good one! NEVER would have gotten that one!


----------



## wuzak (Aug 29, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> No, it's that westland lysander one off...with the weird wings in the rear.



This one?

http://www.wwiivehicles.com/unitedk...ervation/westland-lysander-observation-03.png

I believe you are correct. Good pick up!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2012)

Darn, that was going to be my next call ! Well done.


----------



## norab (Aug 29, 2012)

Capt. Vick has it


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 31, 2012)

Great picture! One to save for sure!

Will post one tomorrow.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2012)

Try this one...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2012)

Got two in mind, neither of which I think is correct! First guess - Consolidated Privateer?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry Terry, not a Privateer...


----------



## wuzak (Sep 1, 2012)

One of the Amiot bombers?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2012)

No not one of the Amiot Bombers


----------



## andy2012 (Sep 1, 2012)

Amiot 143


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2012)

Second guess - B-17 with Liberator/Privateer -type nose turret grafted on ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 2, 2012)

Terry has it! A true "Dreamboat", details and picture to follow... (kids are on the computer)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 2, 2012)

"The Dreamboat"... 
















...or "Project Reed" (Text lifted from b17.html)

"The Reed Project


These weaknesses led to the Reed Project, Robert J. Reed, the Engineering Officer conducted a study with a plan for making recommendations on how best these problems could be fixed. A B-17E was set aside for use in planning and effecting trial modifications. Upon investigations the problems found were, lack of sufficient firepower forward, insufficient organization of the combat crew, tail heavy balance condition, difficulties with the lower ball turret and inadequate oxygen supply for turrets. Solutions were proposed but many of the changes were too involved for the 8th Air Force to take on at the time so the aircraft was sent to the United States. the B-17E with modifications was named 'Dreamboat.' Features of Dreamboat included radical armament changes, consolidated hydraulic power turrets, provided better optical conditions for sighting, armour plate, and bullet-proof glass, and a more comfortable and efficient operating position for the gunners. A longer radio aerial wire running from nose to fin and fin to wing provided a stronger signal. The oxygen system layout was redesigned to make it as invulnerable as possible. Each crew member had his own double line so that if one line failed he could still receive half the supply."


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2012)

Ah! I wasn't actually sure, but it looked like the pics I'd seen somewhere before.
Anyway, here's another which shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2012)

No takers yet? Want a clue or two? First clue - The angle of the dangle might cause the senses to tangle !!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2012)

Hmm. A clue to the clue then - it's at an unusual viewing angle (not manipulated, just at an angle you wouldn't normally expect).
Second clue - it's a type used extensively in Europe, Africa and other parts of the World - but it's not of Russian origin.


----------



## wuzak (Sep 5, 2012)

PBY Catalina?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2012)

Not a Catalina, and not American. It's a jet.


----------



## andy2012 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ar 234?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 8, 2012)

Strikemaster?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2012)

Neither of the above. This particular example is the trainer version of a fighter and ground attack aircraft type, in service with many air arms from the 1950s to the 1980s. It's got a single jet engine.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll take a wild guess....a T4 Canberra?


----------



## Grampa (Sep 9, 2012)

Hawker Hunter T7A Trainer taken in RAF Cosford Air Museum and the plane is tilted to?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 9, 2012)

Not a Canberra (that's got two engines), but Grampa is spot on! 
The clue 'angle of the dangle' referred to the angle of display, and it certainly is Cosford's Hunter T7.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 9, 2012)

Way to go Grampa!


----------



## Grampa (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok here's mine pic. and i guess this whont take to long.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 9, 2012)

Saab 18


----------



## wuzak (Sep 9, 2012)

P-40


----------



## Grampa (Sep 9, 2012)

Nope and nope.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't think I'm right, but just going off the crash bar, and radial engine, maybe a Harvard/Texan/T-6 ?


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks a little like a Kingfisher


----------



## norab (Sep 10, 2012)

A-35 ?


----------



## Geedee (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks a like Brewster B239 to me...allthough the faded fuselage marking would seem to indicate a Rising Sun product !. Nope, I'll stick with the 'Buffalo' lookalike as these served in the Finnish Airforce and the marking is of a similar size


----------



## Grampa (Sep 10, 2012)

Nope, nope, nope and nope, but it hade a radial engine and it's been used in combat. The picture is taken somewhere in africa.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2012)

Ah, allow me to correct myself, Saab B 17.... An Ethiopian left over if I don't miss my guess.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2012)

Deleted. Duplicate post. Damn "smart" phone!


----------



## Grampa (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh great. and I tryed hard to find something good tricky one here to fool you guys. something that you guy's whould never think that there where some of our aircraft build from our cold nordic country strangly ended it's career in a hot african Sahara dessert, but capt. vick intelligent knowlege know it did happened.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2012)

Good one Grampa, and well done Jim. That must have been a rare find in the desert after all those years.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Terry! In my defense I did just read an article in an old Air Enthusiast so there's that.... Anyhow, i will post one later today. Stay tuned!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2012)

What are these guys building here?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2012)

It looks like the HAL factory in India, and I've seen the type before, but have no idea what it's called.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2012)

WOW Terry! You never cease to amaze with what is in that old head of yours! Almost there....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok..ah well...if anyone cares, they are Harlow PC-5A's. Guess I still go huh? Will try to post something easier later...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2012)

Darn! I thought, as it was the first type produced by HAL, it might be the PC-5A, but for some reason I thought it looked completely different, and I was trying to think which Commonwealth design it might be based on! 
I guess it's a good idea sometimes to go with first thoughts!
BTW, it looks like the same workshop is still being used, as nearly all 'promo' pictures from HAL over the years look to have been taken in the same place!
OK, let' see what tricky little blighter you spring on us next !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2012)

Stranger in a strange land? (The one to the left, can you ID it? Amazing it survived as long as it did huh?)






I forgot where I got this picture...off the internet somewhere...


----------



## wuzak (Sep 16, 2012)

Heinkel He 112?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2012)

AND WE HAVE A WINNER! The man from Hobart again! Cool picture huh? A Heinkel He 112 in Japan AFTER the war!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2012)

I looked at that, and thought 'Nah, it can't be ...' !! Good one, and well done.


----------



## wuzak (Sep 17, 2012)

Try this one


----------



## rochie (Sep 17, 2012)

looks like the front end of a Wildcat ?


----------



## norab (Sep 17, 2012)

TBM or TBF Avenger?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2012)

Corsair.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 17, 2012)

norab said:


> TBM or TBF Avenger?


Definately!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm gonna say a Brewster of some sort...Brewster SB2A Buccaneer?


----------



## wuzak (Sep 17, 2012)

norab said:


> TBM or TBF Avenger?



Norab has it


----------



## norab (Sep 17, 2012)

Okay Here we go


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks like a Beaufighter's landing gear, although not quite right somehow, and I don't know of any currently taxiable.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 18, 2012)

mosquito


----------



## Grampa (Sep 18, 2012)

landing gear on a HE 111


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2012)

I think Grampa is almost right - but a CASA 2-111, the Spanish-built He111.


----------



## norab (Sep 18, 2012)

sorry, none of the above, here is a hint, it's not a twin


----------



## rochie (Sep 18, 2012)

IL2 maybe ?


----------



## norab (Sep 18, 2012)

rochie has it, Paul Allen's Flying Heritage Collection newly restored one


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2012)

Good call Karl.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 18, 2012)

EXCELLENT call Karl!!!  And cool aircraft to boot!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 19, 2012)

Damn! Must be nice to be filthy rich huh?


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll post a pic later this afternoon.


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2012)

ok here we go !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


>



he he he !!!


----------



## woljags (Sep 19, 2012)

hawker hunter


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 19, 2012)

Well I can tell you what it isn't...It isn't a Sopwith Camel (or 1-1/2 strutter)


----------



## rochie (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry Bob not a Hunter, and Vick not a Sopwith !!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2012)

Starter vent on a CF/T-33A.


----------



## rochie (Sep 20, 2012)

Terry has it, at work now so will post the full picture tomorrow.
It was taken of the Silver Star at the Yorkshire air museum Elvington

here we go


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2012)

Had me scratching my head too for a while - then I remembered drilling that vent on a 1/48th scale model many years ago, put 2 and 2 together, and remembered a very wet day at Elvington!
Try this one - might be a bit easy, as I should have cropped it tighter.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2012)

Good one Terry! Never would have guessed that!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2012)

A few views, but no takers yet. OK, first clue - it's twin-engined.


----------



## wuzak (Sep 23, 2012)

Airframes said:


> A few views, but no takers yet. OK, first clue - it's twin-engined.



I was going to say Grumman A-6 Intruder, but now I don't think so.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 23, 2012)

What frustrates me, is that I KNOW this radiused windscreen....I should know what the heck it is...grrrrrrr

Yer killin' me here, Terry!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 23, 2012)

Canberra?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2012)

Not a Canberra, but it is a jet. A double-edged clue - it might be seen in the night sky.......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's not this, but a Blackburn (Hawker Siddeley) Buccaneer S2B.


----------



## wuzak (Sep 23, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Not a Canberra, but it is a jet. A double-edged clue - it might be seen in the night sky.......



So, not an Intruder?


----------



## woljags (Sep 24, 2012)

looks like a vampire to me


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2012)

Not a Buccaneer, Intruder or Vampire. But, like the Buc, the type was originally designed and built by another company, with this variation being built by a totally different organisation, for a different role. It's a two-seat aircraft ........


----------



## rochie (Sep 24, 2012)

Phantom FGR ?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2012)

Not a Phantom, but it is a British-built aircraft.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 24, 2012)

Meteor ?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2012)

Glenn has it!
It's the Armstrong Whitworth built Meteor NF14, the twin-seat, radar-equipped night fighter - hence the reference to 'seen in the night sky'; Meteor, and night fighter.
This one was photographed at the Newark Air Museum, earlier this month.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 24, 2012)

My knowledge didn't extend that far.


----------



## woljags (Sep 25, 2012)

good shout Glenn,and nice pic Terry


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 25, 2012)

And that was a wild guess 
Try this one


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2012)

My wild guess - Stearman ?


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 25, 2012)

Not Stearman Terry


----------



## Grampa (Sep 26, 2012)

Ryan PT-22 perhaps?


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 26, 2012)

Not a PT-22 either


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 26, 2012)

P-6E
(Thanks)


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2012)

My next guess was going to be the Ryan, so that's me stumped !!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry Paul not a P-6

First clue: The Stearman and PT-22 guesses were pretty close.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 26, 2012)

PT-19?


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 26, 2012)

Not a PT-19 You guys are so close.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 26, 2012)

PT-21?


----------



## Grampa (Sep 27, 2012)

Or PT-23?Fairchild PT-23 Airplane Ride


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 27, 2012)

That's it! Fairchild PT-23 at the Air Zoo


----------



## Grampa (Sep 27, 2012)

ok here's mine


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 27, 2012)

Really?!? Come on! LOL


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2012)

A Great White Shark on an off day??


----------



## Grampa (Sep 27, 2012)

heres the engine it uses


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 27, 2012)

Is it a Russian?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm thinking that Italian jet, perhaps Piaggio, but I can't remember the name/number - but the engine doesn't look like it's from that era.


----------



## rochie (Sep 27, 2012)

SR 71 ?


----------



## Grampa (Sep 27, 2012)

Nope and nope. The aircraft features a "pure" glass cockpit.


----------



## Grampa (Sep 28, 2012)

And its a big one for a single seater. 
Every picture are from different photo.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 28, 2012)

F-117?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 28, 2012)

F-22?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 28, 2012)

No wait...F-35? Is that the lift jet transmission on the bottom/front of the jet engine?


----------



## Grampa (Sep 28, 2012)

Nope, nope and nope, it cant do V/STOL. But it's a modern jet.


----------



## rochie (Sep 28, 2012)

B1 B ?


----------



## Grampa (Sep 28, 2012)

The main purpose is not a bomber but as a fighter. Here's a bigger picture of the first one.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2012)

I can't see the second and third pictures, but I'll have a guess at SAAB Grypen?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 28, 2012)

B-2 Spirit?


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 28, 2012)

X-32


----------



## Grampa (Sep 28, 2012)

Gripen dosent have any stealtcapability, this one have, and as i whas saying it's primary roll is not to be an bomber. Here's a bigger picture on the second foto.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 28, 2012)

Is it Firefox from the Clint Eastwood movie of the same name?


----------



## Grampa (Sep 28, 2012)

No not a fantasyplane, it's real stuff.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 28, 2012)

T-50?


----------



## Grampa (Sep 29, 2012)

It's couple of fot bigger than T-50.


----------



## wuzak (Sep 29, 2012)

Northrop YF-23?


----------



## Grampa (Sep 29, 2012)

Nope Norhtrop YF-23 are now museum exhibits, but this one aint. These 2 pictures are from same foto.


----------



## wuzak (Sep 29, 2012)

Eurofighter Typhoon?


----------



## Grampa (Sep 29, 2012)

It's a stealtplane, Typhoon aint.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 29, 2012)

China's J-20 Stealth Fighter


----------



## Grampa (Sep 29, 2012)

CONGRATULATION TBolt!! you are the winner.
It's the Chengdu J-20


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh snap!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 29, 2012)

This one shouldn't be too bad


----------



## wuzak (Sep 29, 2012)

Heinkel He 111?


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 29, 2012)

Nope


----------



## wuzak (Sep 29, 2012)

Bf 109?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2012)

Bit dark, can't make out what it is !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm with you Terry.


----------



## wuzak (Sep 30, 2012)

I lightened it so I could see it better.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 30, 2012)

'109 C


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 30, 2012)

Not a 109 either but it is an inverted V12


----------



## Grampa (Sep 30, 2012)

Im gonna pass this one. Cant make out of this "blurry" picture's


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2012)

I think it's in the US Air Force Museum, hence the darkness - I don't think they have one there, but I'll take a guess at a JU87D or G - if not, then it's Japanese, and I'm no good with them!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 30, 2012)

If it's Japanese it's a Tony.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 30, 2012)

It is *NOT* at the Air Force Museum, It *IS* Japanese, but it *IS NOT *a Tony.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ah, what was the name of that one carried on a submarine...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2012)

Sunk??!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 30, 2012)

Did begin with an "S', dang this alzheimers....
Sally?, no,... Suishu,.. no...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 30, 2012)

Seiran?


----------



## wuzak (Sep 30, 2012)

He 112?


----------



## andy2012 (Sep 30, 2012)

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 30, 2012)

Or a J7W1 Shinden?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 30, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Seiran?


That's it! ABW gets the credit if right.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 30, 2012)

M6A1 Seiran. I believe the only one left in existence sitting right next to the Enola Gay in DC


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 30, 2012)

Paul, I would not ever have thought of that if you hadn't headed in that direction. I had forgotten all about that craft until you brought it up and thank you for the inadvertent clue. Allright, been waiting to get one correct so here goes, HAVE FUN.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 1, 2012)

Wright Brothers 1909 flyer.
Dang!, that's not it...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 1, 2012)

hmmm...that looks like Marvin the Martian's Illudium PU-36 Explosive Space Modulator


----------



## Grampa (Oct 1, 2012)

I whould say by joke's it's a bombfuse but Im also glad to see it's a good sharp and clear foto, better than the last one.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2012)

_That_ could be anything from a part on a Caterpillar tractor, to a machine tool cog - but I'm certain it's a xenon fine tune adjuster for the cross-hair graticle on a Dalek's vision scope ....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 1, 2012)

No guesses yet? Hmmmm.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 1, 2012)

Whatta ya mean? There've been three guesses by my count!
O.k., I know it's some sort of photo-electric gadget, could we have a clue?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 1, 2012)

The aircraft is part of the United States of Americas Defense system. How's that?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2012)

I was right, it is a machine part! It's the hyper drive cog for the gates on the Mexican border!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 1, 2012)

Terry, it is an aircraft. Don't tell me I finally posted one that has you guys STUMPED.


----------



## norab (Oct 1, 2012)

It's the frapalitic adjuster on the prevously top secret Harvey wallbanger OMG-1 aerial surveillance bus


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok, another hint. It is a U.S. Navy craft.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 1, 2012)

It looks so high-tec klunky, with the caulking and what-not, hard to believe it's on an aircraft!
Got me stumped.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 1, 2012)

Well, let's see if some others join in and if know one gets close or guesses before I log off tonight I'll post a larger shot of it. This photos is cropped.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 1, 2012)

naw, leave the photo as-is...the clues are good enough, too...ok...is this part of the weather measuring equipment aboard the U.S. Navy's Storm-chasers P3 Orion?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 1, 2012)

Nope, it is a carrier based piece.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 1, 2012)

Alright...carrier crate...hmmm...

Is the aircraft a fixed wing or rotary wing?


----------



## wuzak (Oct 1, 2012)

S-2 Tracker?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 1, 2012)

Fixed, but not a Tracker. If I'm not mistaken, it's still in service.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 1, 2012)

E-2 Hawkeye


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 1, 2012)

S-3 Viking? It's about the only one we haven't mentioned...he said with naiive optimism!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 2, 2012)

I almost said PV2 Neptune, but I think those are only used as fire-bombers now :/


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2012)

Nobody has hit it yet. I can't give the crafts role or it'll give it away. It is a jet.


----------



## wuzak (Oct 2, 2012)

EA-6B Prowler?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2012)

And we have a WINNER!! Way to go Wuzak!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2012)

Damn...I was actually thinking A6 Intruder, that would have been close, but no cigar

Good challenge, Aaron and way to go, wuzak!


----------



## wuzak (Oct 3, 2012)

It was the clue that if the role was revealed it would make it obvious narrowed the options!


----------



## Grampa (Oct 3, 2012)

Good challenge you gave us.


----------



## wuzak (Oct 3, 2012)

See if this is as sneaky as Aaron's....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, that was a good one!
That shadow looks interesting...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, and Wuzak,.......I have no clue.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2012)

That *almost* looks like the intake on an A-36 Apache or an early P-40, if the image were turned 90° clockwise

(I know it's not, but that was my first impression)


----------



## wuzak (Oct 4, 2012)

That is correct...it isn't a P-40 or A-36....


But it did see service in the USAAF.


----------



## wuzak (Oct 5, 2012)

A different angle on the first clue.







Another clue.


----------



## norab (Oct 5, 2012)

P-38 ?


----------



## wuzak (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry, no. But it is a twin.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2012)

DH Mosquito PRXVI


----------



## Grampa (Oct 5, 2012)

If that plane is complete made in USA during WW2, then I whould guess the engine on foto could be an Ranger, perhaps the L-440 series, but the only twin-engined plane that carring this type of engine I know is the Grumman G-44 Widgeon. so I guess on that plane.


----------



## wuzak (Oct 5, 2012)

Airframes has it...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 5, 2012)

Way to go Terry!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2012)

I thought it might be when I saw the first shot, but it was the position and angle of the exhaust in the second pics which convinced me.
OK, this one is slightly sneaky, so ask, if you want some clues to prevent stringing it out - someone should bag it easily enough though.


----------



## norab (Oct 6, 2012)

Swordfish ?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 6, 2012)

Is that shot up-side down?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2012)

Was it the cryptic 'semi concealed' clues that did it? 
Yep, it's the Fairey Swordfish at Duxford, in a colour scheme and equipment fit not often associated with the type.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 6, 2012)

Awesome pic!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2012)

Wow...some pretty cool challenges, congrats to Terry for the Mossie and that's a scheme I've never seen before on the Swordfish (then again, I haven't been to Duxford, either!)


----------



## norab (Oct 6, 2012)

On my tablet now, so I will post later. It was the combination of exhaust collector ring radome
that tipped me off. The Swordfish was the only bird I could think of with that setup.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2012)

Good going - I thought maybe I'd given it away with 'stringing it out' and 'should bag it' - Stringbag.


----------



## norab (Oct 6, 2012)

OK, lets see what can be done with this one


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 6, 2012)

Forward wing slats, just not sure what craft.


----------



## norab (Oct 7, 2012)

WW II era if that helps


----------



## Grampa (Oct 7, 2012)

Messerschmitt Me 262 Schwalbe perhaps?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 7, 2012)

It's a shoulder wing, I would say He.162, but the engine would be up there above it. And I'm not sure the 162 had slats.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 7, 2012)

Grampa beat me to it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 7, 2012)

That has to be the outboard section of the wing of a '262, at the the engine fairing...and it looks to be the starboard wing from this angle.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2012)

I think you're right. If not a '262, then the Czech-built Avia machine.


----------



## norab (Oct 8, 2012)

Grandpa has it, the two seater at Delaware valley


----------



## Grampa (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok here's mine


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 8, 2012)

Great Guess Grampa! (GGG!)

Hawker Fury? (If there was such a plane...)


----------



## Grampa (Oct 8, 2012)

that whas sudden death for me Capt. vic, it's the Fury right.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2012)

Are you sure it's not the Afghan Hind, at Duxford?
It's certainly at Duxford, with the former Swedish Firefly in the background, and Hind rescued from former Afghan Air Force is 'parked' in this spot normally, awaiting restoration.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks like a Gannet in the far left upper corner.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2012)

It is a Gannet, part of the permanent exhibits in this particular hangar, with the front section being items ready for restoration. 
And it is the 'Afghan Hind' - I have one of my own pics of it, from a different angle, where the original camouflage paint can be clearly seen.
Let Jim have it though, as the Hind is a derivative of the Fury.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh I think we should stick to the rules. If it is not a Fury, then I guessed wrong. Just like an A-36 Apache is not a Mustang. You have it Terry my friend.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2012)

No mate. Grampa posted it thinking it was a Fury (which is almost correct), and you answered with Fury, so you take it. 
Not going to argue over small details, otherwise we'd be in a situation where we'd want specific answers, such as Mk1A series ii/c-4 model D, batch 43291/A etc etc !!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 8, 2012)

Airframes said:


> No mate. Grampa posted it thinking it was a Fury (which is almost correct), and you answered with Fury, so you take it.
> Not going to argue over small details, otherwise we'd be in a situation where we'd want specific answers, such as Mk1A series ii/c-4 model D, batch 43291/A etc etc !!!



And what's wrong with that?  But seriously, I must humbly disagree. Not to get as granular as you make example of above, but certainly we should count the correct NAME as the correct GUESS. My 2 cents anyway, but let's move on. (Let the Klingon High Council argue this out!) Much respect.

I will post tonight...hopefully


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2012)

Try this odd duck:


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2012)

Can't remember what it's called, or a number, but it's the tilt-wing twin experimental, from the 1960s, grandfather to the Osprey.
EDIT: And I believe it was a Fairchild prototype.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes and no Terry. You have a good eye, but it is not the tilt-rotor. Hiller X-18 I believe you mean? (There is a clue in here somewhere...)


----------



## norab (Oct 9, 2012)

Chase YC-122C tilt wing modified by Hiller as X-18 with major props to Terry (who should get the next pic if I'm right)


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2012)

The one I'm thinking of, and I have a pic of it _somewhere_, I think ended up as a joint venture, maybe Hiller, Chance-Vought-Ling- Temco. I can see it, but blowed if I can remember it's designation - been years since I last saw the pic.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2012)

It is the Chase YC-122 Avitruc, but it did not have tilt wings as I know it. That was the Hiller mod after the fact. Good to you, who ever guessed it!

EDIT: Sorry forgot the pictures...






And the Hiller mod...






And Terry there isn't much to chose between the Hiller and the LTV XC-124 (the one you were thinking of) so you were pretty spot on. What's an engine or two between friends?


----------



## norab (Oct 9, 2012)

Go Airframes


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2012)

No, you named it, and looks like it wasn't the tilt-wing/tilt rotor I was thinking of, so you take it.


----------



## norab (Oct 10, 2012)

OK, let's see if this one is a stretch


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like a blimp gondola...a very cool one at that!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 10, 2012)

Duplicate post


----------



## norab (Oct 10, 2012)

good going


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 10, 2012)

Good one Capt. Vic!!!!! And a nice CURVE Norab.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2012)

Try this very sexy foreigner...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2012)

It's another one I don't know the name/number for, but I recognise it - Italian methinks.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2012)

Spot on as always Terry. It is Italian.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 11, 2012)

Is it the SM-91 or the SM-92?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2012)

Nope, not made by SM...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 12, 2012)

Another clue: According to one source I read, Werner Mölders test flew it...


----------



## andy2012 (Oct 12, 2012)

Caproni Ca.331


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 12, 2012)

Damn straight Andy! And my candidate for the best looking plane ever...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2012)

Good one Jim, and well done Andy. That's the one I was thinking of, but I'm no good with Italian aircraft - don't know minestrone from tagliatelli , or whatever their aircraft are called!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 12, 2012)

Hahahaha. That would be from Caproni's Fettucini Alfredo line...


----------



## andy2012 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok, here is one to try.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 12, 2012)

T-34?


----------



## andy2012 (Oct 12, 2012)

no, but it is a trainer.


----------



## norab (Oct 12, 2012)

Two seat trainer Spitfire ?


----------



## andy2012 (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow, that didn't take to long, nice job norab!


----------



## norab (Oct 12, 2012)

beautiful plane, OK here is our next shot


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2012)

Got to be one of two - first guess, Fokker DR1 replica?


----------



## norab (Oct 12, 2012)

Not a Dr.I.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2012)

Then a Fokker E III replica?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 12, 2012)

D-7


----------



## norab (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry, not any kind of Fokker, but it is a monoplane


----------



## Rogi (Oct 12, 2012)

Is It, (the seaplane one, 1 sec ) I failed in finding it, but I beleive Im out regardless because of me editing this post! avast


----------



## norab (Oct 12, 2012)

Not a seaplane, another clue, single engine


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 12, 2012)

Is it an actual German ww1 aircraft, or a replica?


----------



## norab (Oct 12, 2012)

Nope


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 12, 2012)

Its not an actual german aircraft or a replica, so it's austro-hungarian?


----------



## wuzak (Oct 12, 2012)

It actually looks like the tail of a Fokker Eindecker, but you have said it is not type of Fokker.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 13, 2012)

What a cool little airplane that is!

It's a Corbin Baby Ace!


----------



## norab (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats to GrauGeist. It is a Corben Baby Ace (I love being sneaky  )


----------



## Grampa (Oct 13, 2012)

you


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 13, 2012)

That Corbin is a fun little experimental and I like the retro paint scheme on it, even though it was built in the 70's... 

Ok...here's the next challenge!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## andy2012 (Oct 14, 2012)

PT-17?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 14, 2012)

andy2012 said:


> PT-17?


No, but it is single engined


----------



## andy2012 (Oct 15, 2012)

Another guess, it isn't the Fleet Fort, is it?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2012)

Nope, it's not Canadian.

You were guessing along the right lines with the PT-17...it is a trainer.

It is piston powered, single engined, mono-wing and American manufactured.


----------



## andy2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, since no one else is guessing is it a PT-22 Recruit?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2012)

andy2012 said:


> Well, since no one else is guessing is it a PT-22 Recruit?


No, it isn't, but it does have retractable landing gear


----------



## Geedee (Oct 16, 2012)

Methinks its a Beech T34B Mentor


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2012)

Geedee said:


> Methinks its a Beech T34B Mentor


And right you are!! 

Taken at Hillside Aviation, Benton Field, back in 2010


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice one Gary!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 17, 2012)

Very good Gary!


----------



## andy2012 (Oct 17, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 19, 2012)

Cheers guys.

I do pop-in every now and then and have a look to see what devilment you're upto . I'm kinda busy at the moment so dont get the chance to spend much time with you

Anyway, have a go at this one. I was surprised to see it !!

And a bonus point if you can tell what the 'thingy' is used for !


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2012)

Pure guess - Fairey Battle, and undercart retraction crank? But I have a feeling that seat harness is American - so I'm wrong!


----------



## norab (Oct 19, 2012)

Wildcat landing gear extension retraction crank?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 19, 2012)

I think Norab has it. Not sure though.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 19, 2012)

No no...if it was a Wildcat, Terry would have gotten it right away


----------



## Geedee (Oct 20, 2012)

Terry's sanity is intact...its not a Wildthingy or a Battle.

It is American in origin...it did fly with other Airforces...and it is the manual undercart arm exerciser for the dude flying her

A number have been used for racing and two even had swept wings fitted for research !!


----------



## wuzak (Oct 20, 2012)

P-39?


----------



## woljags (Oct 20, 2012)

could be P39 as there is a tunnel under the seat in the photo


----------



## wuzak (Oct 20, 2012)

I've changed my mind - it's a P-63!

"A number have been used for racing and two even had swept wings fitted for research"


----------



## Geedee (Oct 20, 2012)

You got it dude, well done.

Doesn't she look a beast ?.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2012)

Good one Gary, and well done Wuzak.


----------



## wuzak (Oct 20, 2012)

Geedee said:


> You got it dude, well done.
> 
> Doesn't she look a beast ?.



That it does.


----------



## wuzak (Oct 20, 2012)

This may be an easy one....






Not so much an aircraft.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 20, 2012)

R4360 ?...attached to a Connie perhaps ?


----------



## wuzak (Oct 20, 2012)

Geedee said:


> R4360 ?...attached to a Connie perhaps ?



Thought it was a bit easy.






Not attached to anything, though.

And Connies had R-3350s.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 20, 2012)

wuzak said:


> Thought it was a bit easy.
> 
> View attachment 213769
> 
> ...



I have a near identical pic . She's at the Wright Patterson experimental museum ?

Have a stretch at this one chaps...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2012)

The 'Colditz' glider replica.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 20, 2012)

It is the Coditz 'C*ck'. I took this during our recent trip around the airfields and is in the East Anglia Aviation Heritage Centre at Flixton


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2012)

Good one Gary, and another museum which has been on my 'Must Visit' list for some time. I'll post something later this evening.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2012)

OK, try this - probably won't take long.


----------



## wuzak (Oct 20, 2012)

Geedee said:


> I have a near identical pic . She's at the Wright Patterson experimental museum ?



Yes, that is where I took the pic.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks like a French turboprop engine....jetstream ?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 21, 2012)

> another museum which has been on my 'Must Visit' list for some time



More pics to follow on the Tailwheel Tour thread . Well worth a visit but plan for a whole day to take it all in !!!

Try this one chaps...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 21, 2012)

Just a guess, Mosquito?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry mate, not a Mossie !


----------



## rochie (Oct 21, 2012)

Hurricane ????


----------



## Geedee (Oct 21, 2012)

Its not a Hurricane.

Hmmm.... lets see.... monoplane, taildragger, normal crew of two and a radial up front


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 21, 2012)

I have no clue.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 21, 2012)

Lysander?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2012)

Aaron beat me to it - fairly sure it's a Westland Lysander.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 21, 2012)

de Havilland Tiger Moth?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2012)

I think ABW has it!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 22, 2012)

If I do it'll be a LUCKY guess. Don't quit working on cause I'll be floored if I'm correct.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2012)

Almost certainly a 'Lizzie' - that curving frame is the end support for the sliding rear canopy, and the attachments fro the interior frames can be seen. If it's _not_ a Lysander, then I'll go crazy trying to remember where else I've seen that curved frame !


----------



## Geedee (Oct 22, 2012)

Right you lot....need to join me at Aaron's....he's on the floor !. 

Well done matey !!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2012)

All right then Gary, where is the 'Lizzie' based then?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 23, 2012)

She's in a building behind the hangars at Duxford...I think between the first and second ones.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2012)

Ah - I wondered where they'd hidden her! Thanks mate.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok, it's the only thing that came to mind when you said it had a single radial and a crew of two. Ok let's see if I can stump you guys with this.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm ultra stumped !


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't know why Brooks, but something in the back of my head is saying P-38


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm thinking some version of the C-130...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 24, 2012)

Excellent guess Capt. It is part of the missile defense system on a C-130. The ball's in your court sir!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 24, 2012)

Try this...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmm. Experimental F-100 ?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm thinking YB-36 / 50. ?. To me, it looks like a large plane, but having said that, I don't recall seeing any pics of the big Boeings with wing tanks


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2012)

My first thought was some type of B-52, maybe from the 'X' projects, so you could be right Gary.


----------



## norab (Oct 24, 2012)

C-119 ?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 24, 2012)

Do you know what....if I lift my monitor up and look underneath the piccie you've just posted....I reckon you might just have it !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 24, 2012)

Ya think?! Good one Norab!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 24, 2012)

Close enough Norab! It is in fact the Fairchild XC-119H, competitor to the often forgotten, low production and little used Lockheed C-130 Hercules.

Fire away amigo!


----------



## norab (Oct 25, 2012)

OK, this one might be a little bit of a challenge


----------



## wuzak (Oct 25, 2012)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang?


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 25, 2012)

I know I've seen that somewhere but I cant remember where.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 25, 2012)

Roswell.


----------



## andy2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

cac boomerang


----------



## norab (Oct 25, 2012)

nope, no little green men, and not a boomerang, in a roundabout way it's a monoplane


----------



## Geedee (Oct 25, 2012)

Is it perchance, the circular monoplane designed by Mr Steven P Nemeth a former aeronautics instructor at McCook Field, in a roundabout sort of way  ?

Nope its not a wind up, there really was one... 

http://static.rcgroups.net/forums/attachments/8/3/4/8/a2170422-255-parachute_plane.jpg

Actually....looking at it again, it isn't so diregard this feeble answer


----------



## norab (Oct 25, 2012)

not quite right, but certainly in the neighborhood, especially if the neighborhood was Iowa


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## norab (Oct 26, 2012)

It is a circular winged monoplane that currently resides in an Iowa musum (in pieces  ), hard to get a better clue than that unless you fine gentlemen are crying Uncle


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 26, 2012)

Well that washes out my "It's an Auto-gyro" guess, I guess.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2012)

I was going to jokingly suggest the Leonardo DaVinci replica, but I doubt it's that. I've got an idea I know what it is, but blowed if I can remember what it's called, or where I've seen it !


----------



## woljags (Oct 26, 2012)

is it a fokker endecker from ww1,looks like the tail rudder


----------



## norab (Oct 26, 2012)

nope, that's part of the wing


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey, is that Phil Rizzuto on the left?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 27, 2012)

1938 Jonathan Caldwell Grey Goose ?


----------



## norab (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, I'll be kind. It is a Van Dellen L H2, produced in 1959





guess that makes me the winner, so here is the next challenge


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2012)

That IS a weird one! Did it fly?


----------



## norab (Oct 27, 2012)

don't know for sure


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2012)

Strange design for the time! No idea what the new one is.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 28, 2012)

Initial thought was Republic Seebee, quickly binned that one then thought I'd got it with the Edgley Optica (used to built 10 miles from my house !), but I'm now thinking its a chopper of some sort like a MBB105


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 28, 2012)

Sooner or later I'm gonna be right,....
This one's gotta be a heckalopter, the Robinson R-19?
or it's a UFO...


----------



## wuzak (Oct 28, 2012)

Some sort of helicopter?

Rotorway?


----------



## norab (Oct 28, 2012)

Not a Seabee or Optica, not any type of rotorcraft, if it helps it's a pusher


----------



## Grampa (Oct 28, 2012)

I think I know what plane it is, I dont know the name but i know it have the nickname flying lightbult because of it shape. am I close?


----------



## norab (Oct 28, 2012)

I have never heard that expression, so I don't know for certain, but I honestly don't think so


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 28, 2012)

Aeromarine Buccaneer or Mallard?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2012)

Fantrainer or a derivative?


----------



## norab (Oct 29, 2012)

nope, nope, and nope. another clue its an amphibian


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2012)

I can only guess at a Lakes amphibian, but the shape is wrong. I have one in mid, but can't think of the name. Methinks it's not particularly common.


----------



## norab (Oct 29, 2012)

Yep, that's a fair statement, last clue, it's a trike


----------



## Geedee (Oct 29, 2012)

Icon I5 ?...Based on the amhpib in MS Flight, now currently flying in the real world...


----------



## wuzak (Oct 29, 2012)

It's not the motorbike/helicopter thing?







The Pal-V?
PAL-V | Ultimate Freedom


----------



## norab (Oct 30, 2012)

Alas, also not correct, will give the answer tomorrow if nobody gets it first


----------



## norab (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok and the answer is the South African Vormbaum Seawolf





OK I've been sadistic enough for now, somebody else please take a shot, I'd hate to have to stump you chaps a third time


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2012)

That's one I've never seen or heard of before! Looks like something out of UmpaLumpa land!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 31, 2012)

Love it! Always glad to see something new!


----------



## norab (Nov 2, 2012)

can't let it just lay here. This should be much easier


----------



## wuzak (Nov 2, 2012)

Lockheed Electra?


----------



## norab (Nov 2, 2012)

We have a winner


----------



## wuzak (Nov 2, 2012)

This one could be easy too...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2012)

Fairey Gannet.


----------



## wuzak (Nov 2, 2012)

Not a Gannet


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2012)

Douglas Skyraider?


----------



## Geedee (Nov 2, 2012)

Wasjustabouttosaythat !!

You beat me to it


----------



## wuzak (Nov 2, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Douglas Skyraider?



Yep. Thought it may be easy.







Perhaps I should have used this clue?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 2, 2012)

Good one Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2012)

OK, here's an easy-ish one, as my connection problem prevents me from searching far in my files whilst on-line.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 3, 2012)

Handley Page Victor?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2012)

Not a Victor, but I can see why you thought so.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 4, 2012)

I need a hint.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2012)

OK, it's a jet, in service with a number of countries, from the early 1950s until the 1960s.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2012)

Hmm. Quite a few more views, but no attempts. Maybe this is a bit harder than I anticipated when posting. OK, another clue - it's single-engined, and takes its name from a much older weapon ......


----------



## Airframes (Nov 6, 2012)

Still no answers? OK, here's a bit more of it, from a different angle - this should give it away.


----------



## rochie (Nov 6, 2012)

Schimitar ?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 6, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## rochie (Nov 6, 2012)

of course, you said single engine, think i know what it is now but will wait till tomorrow to answer and see if someone else gets it !


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 6, 2012)

AN-2?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 6, 2012)

Not an AN-2 - it's a jet fighter, and not Russian.


----------



## norab (Nov 6, 2012)

F-86 sabre ?


----------



## rochie (Nov 6, 2012)

i think you have it norab


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 6, 2012)

I think he does to. I kept thinking it was British for some unbeknownst reason.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 7, 2012)

Norab has it. It's a F-86A Sabre, with the early 'split' screen. Here's the full views of the two shots posted, and the full aircraft. This example is at the Midland Air Museum, Coventry, UK and has just been signed over by the IWM as a permanent exhibit. It will be re-painted in the near future.


----------



## norab (Nov 7, 2012)

I'll post something in a couple of hours, when I get back to my regular computer can find something suitably evil


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2012)

Damn that's weird. What's all that for then?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 7, 2012)

Far as I know Jim, it was the thinking of the time, that the aerodynamics required for the speed of the new breed of jet fighter, would benfit from the shape. After a re-think, and achieving a suitable angle for a one-piece, flat screen, subsequent models were fitted with a 'traditional' screen.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks Terry. I guess it was a fad like the foward swept windscreen on the Boeing 247 then huh?


----------



## norab (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok then, off we go


----------



## Geedee (Nov 7, 2012)

Sud Aviation Gazelle ?


----------



## norab (Nov 7, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 7, 2012)

Another Amphibian?


----------



## norab (Nov 7, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## wuzak (Nov 7, 2012)

Republic RC-3 Seabee?


----------



## norab (Nov 7, 2012)

No , but it is a pusher


----------



## Airframes (Nov 8, 2012)

Lakes amphibian ?


----------



## norab (Nov 8, 2012)

afraid not, it's a single engine trike


----------



## Grampa (Nov 8, 2012)

another seabee?


----------



## norab (Nov 8, 2012)

no. not a Seabee


----------



## norab (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok, this should probably do it. It has twin booms


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2012)

That little-known, twin-engined kit-built amphibian, the name of which I can't remember, but I think it's of American origin.


----------



## Grampa (Nov 9, 2012)

Nardi / SIAI-Marchetti FN.333 Riviera ?


----------



## norab (Nov 9, 2012)

Grampa wins it


----------



## Grampa (Nov 9, 2012)

ok here's mine.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2012)

MiL 18 ?


----------



## Grampa (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry airplane, not a chopper


----------



## norab (Nov 10, 2012)

Edgley Optica ?


----------



## Grampa (Nov 10, 2012)

that whas quick, norab has it, It's the Edgley Optica, even called the flying "light bulb" because of it shape.


----------



## norab (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok, here is the next offering


----------



## rochie (Nov 10, 2012)

is it an alouette III (dunno if thats spelt right) that french helo with meccano looking tail ?


----------



## norab (Nov 10, 2012)

No, afraid not


----------



## norab (Nov 11, 2012)

Here is a clue. It is an. American design


----------



## norab (Nov 12, 2012)

Another clue, it is a design from the largest producer of airframes


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 12, 2012)

Sikorsky XR-5?


----------



## norab (Nov 12, 2012)

not a Sikorsky, it is a four seater used by the US Army, Guatemala, and Iran


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2012)

I was going to suggest Kayuse (Roach), but it doesn't look quite right for that.


----------



## norab (Nov 12, 2012)

Not a Cayuse, not a design by Bell


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 12, 2012)

It is not a Lynx either, must be French.


----------



## norab (Nov 12, 2012)

It is not French, It is an American design


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2012)

Kaman Husky?


----------



## norab (Nov 13, 2012)

nope, there was a really significant clue a while back


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2012)

It's niggling me, as what can be seen seems familiar, but isn't the obvious choices !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 13, 2012)

You tricky bugger, it's a Cessna CH-1 isn't it? "Largest producer of airframes" = Cessna?


----------



## norab (Nov 13, 2012)

Captain Vick has it and got the clue correct,  sorry all but I can't resist being a little devious at times, Cessna's only helicopter design and it still holds a few world's records


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2012)

not at all what I expected! Good going Jim !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks Terry! I will post in a few hours hopefully.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 13, 2012)

This plane was a hunk of junk (i've heard) and fit only for firewood...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2012)

Haven't a clue from the photo, but from the description, I'll guess at Blackburn Botha.


----------



## norab (Nov 14, 2012)

Breda 88 ?


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 14, 2012)

XP-75?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2012)

Nope, nope and nope. It's an inflight picture and that thing that looks like a window is actually a prop hub, so that would make it twin engine then wouldn't it. The British had an infinately more successful version...


----------



## norab (Nov 14, 2012)

Ta 154?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2012)

It is not German. Though you are on the right trail with it being made out of wood...like I think Terry was with the Botha (wasn't that made of wood?). I got the picture from our archieves...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2012)

That's a strange shape for a prop hub/boss/spinner. So, a twin, made of wood, and certainly _not_ a Mosquito, and not British or German. My brain hurts ....


----------



## Geedee (Nov 14, 2012)

I think we might be looking at an Argentinian I.Ae .24 Calquin ?

Its wooden, twin engined and all sorts of other stuff.

Yup....I know...wrong !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah that Argentine "Mossie" had a glass nose. OK, wooden, twin engine and...it was stamped "Made in the US of A"


----------



## norab (Nov 14, 2012)

Let's try a long shot Hughes XF-11 ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2012)

Nah...This thing was not that graceful, though it did make it into a (small) series production...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2012)

If it happens to be a Grumman product, then I think I know what it is, but can't remember the name/number!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 15, 2012)

No not Grumman. It was made by a company that was going like gang-busters during the war, but after...no so much at all


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2012)

Hmm. I can think of only two which might fit the 'not very good description', so I'll start with the Curtis-Wright XP-55, although as far as i know, only the wing was wood.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 15, 2012)

Terry you have the right manufacturer, but the wrong plane...almost there...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2012)

Then maybe the Curtiss C-76 Caravan?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 15, 2012)

Damn straight Terry! Good for you!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2012)

WOW!! Pretty IT AIN'T! Way to go Terry!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 16, 2012)

Nothing yet Terry...your glass case must have arrived!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2012)

Too ill to post anything at moment. Someone else take it please.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 17, 2012)

Sorry you're not feeling well Terry. Hope you're better soon.

Here's something to hold everyone over.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2012)

Middle deck, cabin 121A, Titanic ?


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 17, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Middle deck, cabin 121A, Titanic ?


In OD?


----------



## woljags (Nov 17, 2012)

sunderland ?


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 18, 2012)

Not a Sunderland. Canvas covered.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 18, 2012)

Peep hole to check gear up or down?
A/C. dunno


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 18, 2012)

Your looking at the first side window behind the cockpit


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2012)

Waco 'Hadrian' assault glider?


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 18, 2012)

You've got it Terry


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2012)

Thought it was a Waco when i first saw, it wasn't sure. The 'canvas covered' was the clue!
OK, try this one - probably won't take long.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 18, 2012)

F-101


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2012)

Knew it wouldn't last long! But then, I've been a bit sneaky lately! Yep, it's the F-101 'Voodoo' at the Midland Air Museum.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 18, 2012)

That little window was the giveaway. I'll look and see what I have. Be back shortly.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 18, 2012)

Here you go


----------



## Grampa (Nov 18, 2012)

Junkers Ju 87B


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 18, 2012)

Very good!


----------



## Grampa (Nov 19, 2012)

OK here's goes.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2012)

SAAB Safir?


----------



## Grampa (Nov 19, 2012)

how did you figured it so fast?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2012)

There was one based at my local Aero Club for a short time, about 20 years ago. Also, the design and colours look very 'SAAB like', reminds me of the old SAAB rally cars, back in the late 1960s, early 1970s !!
I'll post something later tonight.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2012)

WTF Terry? Damn you are good sir!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Jim, but there were other clues - our friend Grampa, in Sweden, being one!
OK, here's a big chunk to have a go at.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2012)

No takers yet? Want some clues?


----------



## Grampa (Nov 20, 2012)

Supermarine Swift ?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2012)

It is indeed the Swift, this one at Newark Air Museum. Well done.


----------



## Grampa (Nov 21, 2012)

here mine


----------



## norab (Nov 21, 2012)

B-17. ?


----------



## Grampa (Nov 21, 2012)

nope


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 21, 2012)

A-20?


----------



## Grampa (Nov 21, 2012)

Nope that ether


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 21, 2012)

B-26?


----------



## Grampa (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a problem on this one. I checked out on this and It turned out to be an widley used turred on many other bomber. so I send you a picture of a nother turret here. Oh yes sorry not a B26.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2012)

BP 4 gun rear turret, Halifax.


----------



## Grampa (Nov 21, 2012)

Nope not Halifax but getting closer.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2012)

FN rear turret, Lancaster - also used on the Stirling and Wellington, in slightly different versions.


----------



## Grampa (Nov 21, 2012)

Correct you are the winner


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2012)

OK, try this one.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 22, 2012)

AGIAN!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2012)

You gotta be kidding me. USS Rusty Scupper?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2012)

Im sure that will be lost on most... 

Hate humor. It's the last bastion of society.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2012)

Think and expand. It's a well known, large aircraft, jet engined, not American, but not from a mythical planet.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 23, 2012)

Prehaps someone will do me a favor and post a new one, I do not have the facilities to post a picture.
My guess is the Vulcan.
I promise not to make anymore guesses after this, until I get the computer sorted out, but I just could not let that clue go by.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2012)

And Mr. Spock .. er, Paul, has it. It's the mighty Vulcan, or rather the boundary layer splitter plate of the port engine intake, on the Vulcan at Newark Air Museum, photographed on a rare dry, and sunny day in September this year. (the clue, which Paul got, was 'not from a mythical planet').
Can someone post something until Paul has his computer obeying orders please?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 23, 2012)

Please?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 23, 2012)

Honestly what frustrated me was the apparent original welding and what looks like a very rough repair job over the top for such a high performance airplane. Totally donked me up.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am always amazed at things like that on high performance aircraft. Until I started really looking closely, I always thought that jets were a little more, umm,... smooth?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 23, 2012)

I can post something, hang on. And way to go Paul!!!! This should be easy.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you, and I will excuse myself from this one, mainly as I have no frikkin' idea!


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 23, 2012)

I think maybe it's a jet


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2012)

Well it's a jet with twin intakes, probably twin engines, probably American, but that's all I know!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 24, 2012)

You guys are doing great with the hints, I'll let it sit for a bit.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok, is a twin engine and this is of the exhaust side.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 26, 2012)

Having to do with the dark arts, perhaps?


----------



## norab (Nov 26, 2012)

let's give F-101 Voodoo a try


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2012)

Nope, no dark arts. And not a Voodoo, the shot was taken from the rear of the aircraft. I thought this kinda of odd when I noticed how the exhaust was shaped and how it exited the craft. I can't think of a clue that won't flat out give it away. It is U.S. Military and has a crew of four.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow, I thought for sure that it was an F-101 with that curved stuff. 
Kitty-cats?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2012)

Kitty cats? Nope. It has Two Pratt Whitney J52-P408 engines.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 27, 2012)

A Grumman product perhaps...


----------



## norab (Nov 27, 2012)

EA-6 Prowler ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes Capt. Vic it is a Grumman product and Norab has it. Take it away sir. You guys had trouble with that one.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2012)

It was the strange looking exhaust tunnels that got me - they looked like plastic, and clean plastic at that! Good one Aaron, and well done Norab.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll have to remember that! I thought it would be easy cause I've used that craft twice here recently.


----------



## norab (Nov 27, 2012)

OK time for me to be rotten again


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 28, 2012)

Harrier?


----------



## norab (Nov 28, 2012)

No, not a UK design


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 28, 2012)

The A-6 Intruder. It has the little scoop but not sure.


----------



## norab (Nov 28, 2012)

close enough for government work Aaron. I got cute and went with the Prowler again


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2012)

At first I thought nah...he wouldn't do that....


----------



## norab (Nov 29, 2012)

told you I was rotten


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 29, 2012)

I'll be right back...... I think. Ok, completely new. I promise. And yes, I took the photo.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 29, 2012)

Back engineered technology from roswell, but that is as far as I can go... (I don't have my tin-foil handy)


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2012)

Tip tank on a Cessna 310, or whatever the military version is known as?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 29, 2012)

Nope, notta Cessna craft. But your going in the right direction Terry.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 29, 2012)

Fouga Magister


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2012)

Not a Fouga. It is U.S. built.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2012)

Beech Baron?


----------



## Grampa (Nov 30, 2012)

T-2C Buckeye Navy trainer jet?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2012)

Terry, you are close but not close enough. There is both a military and civil version but there is a major difference between the two.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 30, 2012)

T-34


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 1, 2012)

And Glenn has done it again! It's all yours sir!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok, here's the next one


----------



## Geedee (Dec 1, 2012)

Mmmmmmm....shiney !


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes, very!!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2012)

Undercarriage fairing on a Seversky P-36 ?


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 1, 2012)

I'll give that one to you Terry even though you got the number wrong. 

Seversky P-35


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks Glenn - I never could remember numbers! I'll post something a bit later.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok, have a crack at this one. I've tried not to be too sneaky !


----------



## norab (Dec 2, 2012)

Avro Shackleton ?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow! I'm impressed! I knew it would go eventually, but I was expecting answers to do with helicopter gunships, fighters etc first!
Well done - it's the Shackleton MR3 at Newark Air Museum.


----------



## norab (Dec 2, 2012)

OK this shouldn't be too bad


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 2, 2012)

F-80 or T-33?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2012)

Bowing E-3 Sentry AWACS ?


----------



## norab (Dec 2, 2012)

no to either one. It is multi engine


----------



## Grampa (Dec 2, 2012)

Phalcon AWACS ?


----------



## norab (Dec 2, 2012)

No afraid not


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2012)

Grumman Tracker? (hopefully I got the spelling right this time! Never heard of Bowing !!)


----------



## norab (Dec 2, 2012)

No, not a Grumman product


----------



## Grampa (Dec 3, 2012)

KJ-2000?


----------



## norab (Dec 3, 2012)

no, but a step in the right direction


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2012)

Tupolev Tu - whatever the number is for the AWACs 'Bear' ?


----------



## norab (Dec 3, 2012)

not a Tupelov


----------



## Grampa (Dec 3, 2012)

ZDK-03?


----------



## norab (Dec 3, 2012)

no, not a turboprop


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2012)

Lockheed 'Warning Star' (Constellation) by any chance?


----------



## norab (Dec 3, 2012)

No, not a U.S. design


----------



## wuzak (Dec 4, 2012)

norab said:


> OK this shouldn't be too bad
> 
> View attachment 217640



Beriev Mainstay?


----------



## norab (Dec 4, 2012)

We have a winner, It's the Beriev A50R


----------



## wuzak (Dec 4, 2012)

Cool.

Try this one


----------



## Grampa (Dec 4, 2012)

Beriev A50R! Aint that a Phalcon? In China there is also a copy build called KJ-2000. It's there any difference in design betwen those 3 plane?


----------



## norab (Dec 4, 2012)

The Phalcon is an Israeli radar system that can be fitted to several different aircraft, includung the 707 and C-130. The KJ-2000 was a copy of the A50 fielded with a different radar system after the Russians cancelled the deal to sell the Chinese the A50 due to US pressure and has other detail differences.


----------



## wuzak (Dec 6, 2012)

Double post


----------



## wuzak (Dec 6, 2012)

wuzak said:


> Cool.
> 
> Try this one



Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2012)

Nope, I don't have any idea. Looks like two exhaust ports with vent tube between them.


----------



## wuzak (Dec 6, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Nope, I don't have any idea. Looks like two exhaust ports with vent tube between them.



Definitely not exhaust ports.

A clue - it is a early/mid 1950s design.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm guessing there gun ports - thought it was the top two .50 cals on a Sabre at first, but they're the wrong position. I'm thinking 20 mm cannon, but can't put mu finger on it - unless it's a late-production Sabre?


----------



## norab (Dec 6, 2012)

F-80?


----------



## wuzak (Dec 6, 2012)

norab said:


> F-80?



Nope


----------



## wuzak (Dec 6, 2012)

Airframes said:


> I'm guessing there gun ports - thought it was the top two .50 cals on a Sabre at first, but they're the wrong position. I'm thinking 20 mm cannon, but can't put mu finger on it - unless it's a late-production Sabre?



Close.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2012)

F-107


----------



## wuzak (Dec 6, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> F-107



Not an F-107.

Right manufacturer, though.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 7, 2012)

FJ-2 Fury


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 7, 2012)

NAA R-100 Super Sabre?


----------



## wuzak (Dec 7, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> FJ-2 Fury



Close enough. It is an FJ-4 Fury, displayed at Pensacola.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow, that sucker was tricky! Way to go T-Bolt!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's the next one.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 8, 2012)

No guesses yet? It's an early jet.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2012)

F-80?


----------



## Grampa (Dec 8, 2012)

Lockheed F-94 Starfire?


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 8, 2012)

F-94C


----------



## Grampa (Dec 9, 2012)

hope i found a good one here


----------



## woljags (Dec 9, 2012)

buccaneer


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2012)

Grippen?


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 9, 2012)

AMX.


----------



## wuzak (Dec 9, 2012)

Hawk?


----------



## razor1uk (Dec 9, 2012)

AMX's single jet version of the Alphajet or a Super Galab/Galeb/Golob? (or the one after it, that joint Yugoslavian/Romainian jet trainer ground attacker..)

..the Grippen methinks has squarer (more square) intakes, the Hawks intakes are lower down the fusalage sides and are less square/more curved,


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2012)

I would guess what Terry said...


----------



## Grampa (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like Nuuumannn got it, It's the AMX International AMX


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 10, 2012)

I have to admit I don't play this very often and when I do take a glance at this page I invariably can't guess what type.

Here's a cockpit/flight deck, but which aircraft?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2012)

Douglas DC3/C-47


----------



## Grampa (Dec 10, 2012)

Lockheed Lodestar ?


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 10, 2012)

Terry and Grampa, nope, but gettin' warmer...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 11, 2012)

Three red levers,
3 motors?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2012)

Lockheed Hudson?


----------



## woljags (Dec 11, 2012)

lockheed ventura


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 11, 2012)

Got it Terry, Hudson GR.III NZ2035 has been undergoing static restoration for many years at Ferrymead in Christchurch.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2012)

Good one - I only spotted the access to the nose compartment, and the starboard side nose window, after I'd replied with the Dak answer. It'll be good to see her eventually restored - always had a liking for the Hudson.
Ok, try this bird.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 11, 2012)

DH Dove ?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 12, 2012)

Yep, the bird certainly is the lovely little DH Dove, with a hint of Mosquito around the cockpit. This one's at the Midland Air Museum.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 12, 2012)

Thought it was a DH product but pure guess on which one !. Speaking of a hint of Mossie, wonder what a Dove would look and go like with couple of Merlins installed....now that is something i'd like to see 

While we're conjuring images of a Heron also powered by Merlins...a sort of mini-Lanc... have a go at this one I fished out


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh that's an easy one Gary. It's the "Zip-Tie Special"


----------



## Geedee (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Geedee (Dec 15, 2012)

Single engined (unreliable), single seater.

Designed to be flown by teenagers !!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh the Heinkel He 162


----------



## Geedee (Dec 15, 2012)

Yup....thats the puppy...or Salamander in this case 

Currently in short term storage at Duxford while the museum in London is renovated.

Over to you dude !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2012)

Try this one I learned about recently...


----------



## Graeme (Dec 15, 2012)

Fairchild BQ-3...?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 16, 2012)

I do believe Graeme has it.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks Aaron. 

Try this one....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2012)

SAAB Viggen ?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 16, 2012)

G'day Terry.

Not the Viggen mate. This is piston-powered.


----------



## Rogi (Dec 16, 2012)

Hawker Tempest?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 17, 2012)

Rogi said:


> Hawker Tempest?


 
No mate.



> Only stipulation is that you must use your own pictures....not ones from the Internet or copied / scanned in from books etc.




It's in Australia located not far from me and not from WWII.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2012)

Hmm. Looking familiar, I'm not convinced, but I'll go with Sea Fury.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 17, 2012)

Sorry guys was AWOL over the WE. Damn Graeme! Really? The first guess?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 17, 2012)

P-38?


----------



## AirWolf (Dec 17, 2012)

Is it a P-47?


----------



## AirWolf (Dec 17, 2012)

No I've changed my mind it is a Hawker SeaFury


----------



## Graeme (Dec 17, 2012)

None of the above gents.

Here's a bigger slice....


----------



## AirWolf (Dec 17, 2012)

Is it a Lockheed p2v5 neptune


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 17, 2012)

A-26?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 18, 2012)

No gents, sorry, not the Neptune or the Invader.

It's an Australian designed/built single-engine aircraft from the fifties. 

Cheers.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks like a Winjeel to me, very similar to out Piston Provost ?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 18, 2012)

Well done Gary!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 18, 2012)

Way to go Gary! Never heard of that beastie.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2012)

Gary beat me to it - good one Gary and Graeme !


----------



## AirWolf (Dec 18, 2012)

If have never heared of or seen one, nice Gary


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2012)

It's based on this, the Hunting Percival provost T1, which was a RAF trainer from the 1950s.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes Terry, that one is definately less homely


----------



## Geedee (Dec 18, 2012)

If its any consolation, I was convinced it was a Sea Fury minus its exhaust stubs !. It only clicked with the clue 

Right enough of the horsing around, have a go at this one...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2012)

That's an Electrolux D-1600c washing machine heat exchanger ...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll go with Terry's guess.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## norab (Dec 19, 2012)

no, it's a high compression dual tennis ball launcher


----------



## Geedee (Dec 19, 2012)

You guys are soooo close ! We should start a thread on the lines of ' A hundred and one things to do with old airplane bits', I reckon it could be quite a fun one ?

OK, you guys are looking for clues, so to buck the trend, heres a few helpfully unhelpfull (but true) clues for you to attack...

Hmmmmm....Let me see....

Oh yeah, its green
It has three wheels
it can be flown by one dude


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2012)

Methinks that possibly our Gary is being sneaky. Could it possibly be the nose wheel door on the Volksjager?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 19, 2012)

Neigh lad, 'fraid not. Good try tho'


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 19, 2012)

It's either a just behind the nose cone or the back of a engine nacelle. As to what craft, I have no [email protected]%$ing idea.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 20, 2012)

Meteor?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2012)

Some lightning ideas here chaps, but I'm afraid they're way out...way out West even 

I'm hoping you havent been thrown completely by this pony... 

To recap, the clues to date...

Horsing
Looking
Attack
Buck 
Neigh
Lightning
Out west
Thrown
Pony


And Aarons right your'e look at the point end of the [email protected]%$ing thing


----------



## AirWolf (Dec 20, 2012)

P-51 mustang? or P-38
I got it from pony and lightning


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry dude, not a '51 or a '38

Its a high wing with a nose wheel


----------



## norab (Dec 20, 2012)

OV-10 Bronco ?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2012)

Yehaaa...Errrr, sorry, yup !

Its a [email protected]%$ing (spelt with a B) Bronco 

Couldn't think of other clues that wouldn't have given it straight away

Lets have an easy one


----------



## norab (Dec 20, 2012)

That was a challenge, here is our next beastie


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 20, 2012)

Is it Russian?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 20, 2012)

Kamov Ka25 Hokum ?


----------



## norab (Dec 20, 2012)

sort of Russian, but not exactly, not a Hokum. It will seat three in a pinch


----------



## Grampa (Dec 21, 2012)

PZL-Mielec M-15-01 Belphegor?


----------



## norab (Dec 21, 2012)

Grampa got it. a strong contender for the ugliest airplane ever flown


----------



## Grampa (Dec 21, 2012)

see who solve this then


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm probably wrong, but I'll guess at the gas relief ports on the cannon of a SAAB Lansen ?


----------



## Grampa (Dec 21, 2012)

A little right about that but still a failed answer.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2012)

The shape of the gun port looks very familiar, but if it's after about 1980, then my knowledge of 'modern' aircraft isn't that great!


----------



## Grampa (Dec 21, 2012)

it's made before 1980.


----------



## Grampa (Dec 24, 2012)

No more guesses? Ok here's some hint. It where known by pilots easy to handling and therefore an populare plane for them to fly exept for common engine breakdowns, but they where never build over 750 and they they where never used before 1980, none of them where equipt whit missiles exept for several of them were refitted as testbeds for new missiles. It also had no tailwheel. One confusing thing here about this name of the plane is that there also another type of plane that came 4 year earlier, that straight winged fighter had the same name as this one but it only only became no more than a prototype. it could reach between 2500-3000 km whit external tank


----------



## AirWolf (Dec 27, 2012)

I think you've killed the thread. Can't you give a clue that gives it away or something like that?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 27, 2012)

Airframes said:


> The shape of the gun port looks very familiar



Too righty...i've seen that puppy before and I'm currently b*gg*red if I can remember where !!!....Grrrrr


----------



## Grampa (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok sorry but I latley have being busy whit the x-mas time. so here's some new hints. It uses 5 wheels. The latest of the family who where a reconnaissance version where build whit a complete redesigned wing for high-altitude. The radar it's equpt whit is big and making a big rounded nose on the plane. It uses 2 gun's. photo of the guns and the big radar.


----------



## Grampa (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok here's some more cookies for you guy's. Instead of ordinary 2 main landingear at back as many interceptors, it have only one that is cetral placed back on the fuselage. The prototype flew for the first time 1950. the wing are swept back 45° at quarter chord and mounted in full-mid position.


----------



## AirWolf (Dec 28, 2012)

It is a Yak-25 isn't it


----------



## Grampa (Dec 28, 2012)

You are the winner Airwolf, It's the Yak 25


----------



## AirWolf (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm just gonna do an easy one


----------



## Grampa (Dec 28, 2012)

Fokker G.I?


----------



## AirWolf (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice Grampa, I said it was an easy one and you got it


----------



## Grampa (Dec 29, 2012)

Ok heres one. It has wood-and-metal structure. The design-projekt began 1934. A modified prototype broke six world records speed whit payload 1935. Many other country used this plane. This plane was by far the most important offensive warplane of World War II it served for the country it whas build from. The main identification mark is above but here's a tip, one of them is on the belly like this photo shows.


----------



## norab (Dec 29, 2012)

SM-79?


----------



## Grampa (Dec 29, 2012)

Correct It's the belly of an Savoia-Marchetti SM.79 .


----------



## norab (Dec 30, 2012)

OK lets try this


----------



## AirWolf (Dec 30, 2012)

P-47?


----------



## norab (Dec 30, 2012)

no, but it is a single seater


----------



## AirWolf (Dec 30, 2012)

Is it an allied one?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 30, 2012)

It's a trainer, I think.


----------



## Grampa (Dec 31, 2012)

It's not simple as a P51 Mustang is it?


----------



## AirWolf (Dec 31, 2012)

ki-44?


----------



## norab (Dec 31, 2012)

not a trainer, not a Ki-44 and not a P-51, it's a jet


----------



## Grampa (Dec 31, 2012)

Bell P-59B Airacomet?


----------



## norab (Dec 31, 2012)

nope


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 31, 2012)

The Cessna T-37 Tweet?


----------



## AirWolf (Jan 1, 2013)

Lockheed P/F -80


----------



## norab (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year to all, not a tweet or F-80, it's a taildragger


----------



## AirWolf (Jan 1, 2013)

You too, Yak-15?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2013)

Supermarine Attacker?


----------



## norab (Jan 1, 2013)

none of the above, a US design


----------



## Geedee (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been sat on the sidelines wacthing this one. It's an experimental kite called the Ball Bartoe Jetwing. Designed and built to experiment with a 'blown' wing. This thing could fly as low a 40MPH and still be under control !

Not sure but I think I used this one as 'what is it' a huge amount of pages ago ...just found out I mentioned it but couldn't remember its name on Page 52 !.....yup, I'm at home and bored


----------



## AirWolf (Jan 2, 2013)

Its a pervect one for this game, never heared of it


----------



## norab (Jan 2, 2013)

and GeeDee has it


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 2, 2013)

Way to go dude! (Gary)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice one Gary!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks chaps

Here's a quick one for you, its one of my shots, so that'll narrow it down quite a bit !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Geedee (Jan 4, 2013)

WW2


----------



## norab (Jan 4, 2013)

wild guess P-38?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry, not a '38


----------



## Geedee (Jan 5, 2013)

It's near the pointy end where the engine should be.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2013)

P-39


----------



## Geedee (Jan 5, 2013)

You 'da man' !! 

It's 'Brooklyn Bum-2nd', one time inmate at Duxford


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2013)

OK, this one shouldn't be too difficult. Apologies for the 'graininess'.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 5, 2013)

Airframes said:


> OK, this one shouldn't be too difficult. Apologies for the 'graininess'.



Mate, you gotta stop using those special filters on your shots !!! 

It's a......


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, I've got a patent out on 'Grain Filter N0.3A' !! Sorry mate, it's an enlarged crop from a long-distance shot.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 5, 2013)

Harrier?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2013)

No, not a Harrier.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2013)

Can we change the name of this thread to "WTF is it? Game" ?


----------



## Grampa (Jan 5, 2013)

You got my whote for that idea.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 5, 2013)

Pucara?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 5, 2013)

Airframes said:


> No, not a Harrier.



Ok, how about a Harriest.


----------



## Grampa (Jan 6, 2013)

SEPECAT Jaguar?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 6, 2013)

I think its the T2 at Newark, judging by the background


----------



## norab (Jan 6, 2013)

G-2 Galeb ?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2013)

Ah, now then! Grampa named it as Jaguar, and Gary was more specific with T2. It is in fact the ex-RAF (54 Sqn), 2 seat Jaguar T2 at Newark (I thought that green hangar door would be a giveaway!) .
So, I'll let you decide between you which of the two of you goes next!


----------



## Grampa (Jan 6, 2013)

I give geedee the honor because he whas more precise in what it whas, so geedee it's you who gonna came up whit next quiz.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks chaps

Here's another one from my collection.


----------



## norab (Jan 8, 2013)

Boeing 247 ?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry, its not a '247


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2013)

Going to take a stab at Pilatus P-2 - but I don't think I'm right!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry Terry, not a P2. It's a WW2 bird


----------



## Grampa (Jan 9, 2013)

Messerschmitt KR200?


----------



## wuzak (Jan 9, 2013)

Handley Page Hampden?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 9, 2013)

> Grampa .... Messerschmitt KR200?



LOL, not quite (Rocketeer has a KR200 in a turquise blue....lovely little car it is !... http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/sigh-messerschmidt-25250.html

Its not a Hampden.

Its smaller than a Hampden and its British


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 9, 2013)

Gary's cobbled together left-overs from his Mustang build?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 9, 2013)

BP Defiant?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 9, 2013)

Airframes said:


> BP Defiant?


Not a defiant.

Hmmmm...clues....hmmmmmmm, difficult.

There is only one survivor. It has 2 machine guns. 

If its any consollation, when I finished the crop of the pic, my first thought was that it was a frontal shot of a B-25 with some extra 'cladding' over the nose. Errrr, it isn't and it could be used as a dive bomber


----------



## Airframes (Jan 9, 2013)

What I presume is the rear canopy area, with the front canopy open, is not quite matching what I'm thinking, but is it perhaps a Blackburn Skua ?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 9, 2013)

It's not a Skua, but you getting on the right lines concerning the canopy. It's a multi seater and looks very similar to plane that had shared the same name as a modernish jet that had great promise but was scrapped


----------



## wuzak (Jan 9, 2013)

Hawker Hotspur?


----------



## wuzak (Jan 9, 2013)

Hawker Henley?


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 9, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Gary's cobbled together left-overs from his Mustang build?


That's just what I was thinking


----------



## Geedee (Jan 10, 2013)

Not a Henly or Hotspur.... haven't heard those names for quite a while !!. British, 'round' engine.


----------



## Grampa (Jan 10, 2013)

Blackburn Skua?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 10, 2013)

Good call, but its not a Skua...Terry thought it was as well.

Final clue for the evening....and I expect you guys to get it tonight !!!....fixed undercart


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2013)

Only one I can think of which vaguely matches is the Fairey Albacore, but don't think it's that.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 10, 2013)

Well done matey, it is indeed the Albacore !

Its smaller than a Hampden and its British 
There is only one survivor. It has 2 machine guns.
it could be used as a dive bomber 
It's a multi seater and looks very similar to plane that had shared the same name as a modernish jet that had great promise but was scrapped... (this was the Swordfish and that was originally to be called the TSR2 !!!) 
British, 'round' engine. 

Took these at the Fleet Air Arm Museum at Yeovilton


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 10, 2013)

WOW! Good one Gary! I would not have ever guessed that. And excellent deduction Terry!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 10, 2013)

I couldn't even tell I was looking at the canopy. Well done Terry!!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2013)

My first thought was the Albacore, but I didn't think it had a 'flat' canopy section, until I looked at a pic of one, hence first guess being Defiant - which I thought was the replica one, not the only real one left.
OK, try this.


----------



## norab (Jan 11, 2013)

Ki-46 Dinah?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 11, 2013)

P-38 Droopsnoot.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2013)

Norab has it. The last remaining Dinah, in the RAF Museum, Cosford. I was allowed close access to this aircraft to get some detail shots for Glenn, although not to the interior, as it was under refurbishment. Inside some of the opened panels was what was thought to be coral dust.


----------



## norab (Jan 11, 2013)

alright, here's a little something


----------



## Geedee (Jan 12, 2013)

CFM Shadow ?


----------



## norab (Jan 12, 2013)

nope


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2013)

Some obsure ultralight I guess, but no idea what. The shape seems familiar, but then a lot of them look similar.


----------



## norab (Jan 12, 2013)

it' s a pusher


----------



## norab (Jan 13, 2013)

I guess it's a little devilish after all, the kind of thing Taylor made for this game


----------



## norab (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok, It's a Taylor designed Mini Imp





How about something a little more mainstream?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2013)

Do 335


----------



## norab (Jan 14, 2013)

Capt Vick has it


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2013)

What plane is this the interior of?


----------



## norab (Jan 15, 2013)

FW-200 Condor?


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 15, 2013)

It way big so my guess is a Ju 390


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 15, 2013)

Neither actually, but it is from WWII.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 15, 2013)

Ju 252?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 15, 2013)

Nope...It is from WW2, and was a bomber conversion...


----------



## woljags (Jan 15, 2013)

by it size its either a gigant or a flying boat


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2013)

It's an Italian thingy, but can't remember the number/name!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 15, 2013)

Not a Gigant or Flying Boat...Come on Terry...you are so close...think...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2013)

Hmm. I have three in mind, so I'll start with Piaggio P.108.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes...Piaggio P 108T...Terry has it!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2013)

This one shouldn't take too long methinks.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 16, 2013)

MiG 27?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2013)

I was right - it didn't take long!
Yes Glenn, it's the MiG 27K 'Flogger' at Newark Air Museum, UK.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 17, 2013)

I recognized that break in the line of the tail fin.

Here's a new one


----------



## Geedee (Jan 18, 2013)

Boulton Paul P111 ?


----------



## norab (Jan 18, 2013)

Convair XF-92 ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm with Gary


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 18, 2013)

It is the XF-92, the for-runner of the F-102 and F-106. It was also used in a very bad John Wayne movie from the late 1950s "Jet Pilot" painted up as a MiG-23 (long before there was such a thing as a MiG-23)


----------



## norab (Jan 18, 2013)

away from my home laptop right now will post a pic later


----------



## norab (Jan 19, 2013)

all right, here is the next bird


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2013)

Pure guess - exhaust on a Texan II (not the AT6, but the current, turb-prop thingy, which looks like the Embraer/Pilatus/ Tucano type).


----------



## norab (Jan 19, 2013)

not a turboprop


----------



## norab (Jan 20, 2013)

OK here is a bigger view, the purple box was added by me to block the desigation painted on the plane, that would be too easy


----------



## Grampa (Jan 20, 2013)

North American P-64?


----------



## norab (Jan 20, 2013)

Grampa got it


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice one. My second guess would have been Texan/AT6, even though the wing root/cowl area didn't look right! Nice pic too.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 20, 2013)

Very close Terry. It was developed from the North American NA-16 which was also the predecessor of The AT-6


----------



## Grampa (Jan 21, 2013)

Here's is comming mine.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2013)

Me110


----------



## Grampa (Jan 21, 2013)

that whas quick, it is the Me 110, what gave it away Snautzer01?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2013)

He has 1,500 hours in type!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2013)

Period-->> wartime piston engine
general layout and colour and instruments -->>German
number engine --> 2 
use--> has ammo counter so fighter
Me 110 and Ju88 are candidate
Me110 C4 it is


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2013)

Beat your brains on this one....

.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 24, 2013)

Dornier Do 24?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 24, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Dornier Do 24?


 
Wot ?....one of these ?...

Methinks you might be right dude


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2013)

6 minutes.... wow thats quick! Dornier Do24T-1 it is


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2013)

EXCELLENT ON YOU BOTH!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 25, 2013)

Try this gents:


----------



## Jack_Hill (Jan 25, 2013)

N9MB ?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2013)

Nah, that's a Morrison's Supermarket 'Sky Trolley' .....


----------



## Grampa (Jan 25, 2013)

Is that a FLAVIIR ?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sure look like flaps to me.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2013)

You are correct Sir! (Grampa)


----------



## Grampa (Jan 28, 2013)

Now then, here come my callenge.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2013)

Il-2?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2013)

Hm. I'm just getting a box with 'Attached Image' and a picture icon - no photo.


----------



## Grampa (Jan 28, 2013)

nope not Il-2 but its a inline engine.


----------



## AirWolf (Jan 29, 2013)

Mig-3?


----------



## Grampa (Jan 29, 2013)

Nope and it uses this engine.


----------



## wuzak (Jan 29, 2013)

Morane-Saulnier M.S.406?

D.3801?


----------



## Grampa (Jan 29, 2013)

Nope not a single seater.


----------



## AirWolf (Jan 29, 2013)

EKW C-36?


----------



## Grampa (Jan 29, 2013)

Correct Airwolf it's the EKW C-36. How did you figured it out?


----------



## hedge hopper (Jan 29, 2013)

Mustang P-51D. I hope !!


----------



## hedge hopper (Jan 29, 2013)

This is so easy? But I thought that it looked good so photographed it yesterday.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 29, 2013)

?


----------



## Rogi (Jan 29, 2013)

Pine Tree Painting-Group of Seven 

 hehehe

No idea but its a nice capture on an aircraft? Brushed into the steel?


----------



## hedge hopper (Jan 29, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> ?


No ! you'll have to try harder than that !!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 29, 2013)

It's frost on a canopy. Somewhere in England.


----------



## hedge hopper (Jan 29, 2013)

Well done Meatloaf, you're more-or-less Spot-on. It's the windscreen of my van yesterday morning about 7.40am.
Taken from the inside of the frost on the outside.


----------



## wuzak (Jan 29, 2013)

I reckon that one will struggle to get out of ground effect. If it manages to do so, the RoC won't be anything to write home about.

I'm thinking one, max two, light machine gun armament. Obviously wearing winter camo.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 29, 2013)

I wasn't actually prepared to be correct, I don't have any pictures in this computer of aircraft that I have taken, can someone post one for me?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 29, 2013)

It's actually Airwolf's turn, as he got the last pic correct. Not sure what happened in between !!


----------



## AirWolf (Feb 2, 2013)

did I have it, sorry i was away for a few day's


----------



## AirWolf (Feb 2, 2013)

View attachment game.bmp


This is it


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 2, 2013)

Can't see it. Just get the red X


----------



## AirWolf (Feb 2, 2013)

Here is it


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2013)

Pitot tube on a P-40 ? Or is it a Fokker XXI ?


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 2, 2013)

With that fixed undercarrage I'd say its one of the fixed undercarrage Hawk 75's


----------



## Grampa (Feb 2, 2013)

I belive Airframes has it


----------



## AirWolf (Feb 3, 2013)

Fokker XXI, Airframes has got it right


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2013)

OK, this one shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## AirWolf (Feb 3, 2013)

FW190?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2013)

Not a '190.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 3, 2013)

I know !


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2013)

Thought you would Gary !


----------



## Geedee (Feb 5, 2013)

Come on....somebody !!!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2013)

OK, some clues, rather than stringing it out further. It's British, WW2, and this one is painted black. Surely someone can bag it?


----------



## Grampa (Feb 5, 2013)

The Fairey Swordfish Mk III?


----------



## woljags (Feb 5, 2013)

my guess would be a swordfish too if only for Terrys nudges in that direction


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2013)

At last! 
Grampa has it, it's the old 'Stringbag' (hinted at in the cryptic clues), the Swordfish at Duxford. The photos were taken during separate visits.


----------



## Grampa (Feb 7, 2013)

ok here's my callenge.


----------



## AirWolf (Feb 7, 2013)

That's a fokker s.14


----------



## Grampa (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok ok you took it, should expected this because youre good at identify plane, especially those from your homecountry, your turn Airwolf. Here's the original picture.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2013)

Good one, and well done AW.


----------



## AirWolf (Feb 7, 2013)

can someone go in my place? I haven't got any pictures lying around


----------



## Grampa (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok sorry for my rudness for not letting other have a chance but i whanna do an rematch.


----------



## AirWolf (Feb 7, 2013)

Yak-9u/p?


----------



## Grampa (Feb 7, 2013)

Aww come on AW youre brutal. yes it is the Yak 9. You nailed in 30min. I trowing in the towel here now so someone plz give something good but hard that not even AW cant figure it out.


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 7, 2013)

Hahahah  Love this post, it is becoming harder and harder for persons who post pictures than for the perons who answer 
And there are some really nice guess ! 
So as the post is oficially named the "WTF game" here is my try :

View attachment 223997


Enjoy !


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2013)

Getting an 'Attachment not valid' message from the forum. Please upload the picture direct, not more than 800 x 600 pxl.


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 8, 2013)

Et Meeeerde !!! I am so sorry !
He it is


----------



## AirWolf (Feb 8, 2013)

EMB 314 Super Tucano?


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 8, 2013)

Nope much older 
Hey Guys ! I've tricked AW


----------



## Geedee (Feb 8, 2013)

Shot in the dark....B-25 Mitchell 'Bettys Dream'


----------



## Grampa (Feb 8, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IZCc1D71l4_


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes Grampa !!  
In fact this is your avatar that make me think about this aircraft !
J22 really really Nice


----------



## AirWolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice, Grampa


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorry AW  not mad ?


----------



## Grampa (Feb 9, 2013)

I recognize that exaustpipe because earlier I had put up a picture of that in the What is it game, see #3053  and it whas norab who figured it out. Well Capt. Vick got it nearly right because he sad it whas a SAAB J22 instead of F.F.V.S J22 so half of the point shall go to him to.

Ok now here's my challenge.


----------



## Grampa (Feb 9, 2013)

oh yea I agreed to you DFM+BB. The challenge here now is getting harder and harder to find good challenge instead of solving them.


----------



## AirWolf (Feb 9, 2013)

I know what it is


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2013)

TBM/TBF turret.


----------



## AirWolf (Feb 9, 2013)

That's what I think


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2013)

Ah, but I'm not thinking - I'm stating.


----------



## AirWolf (Feb 9, 2013)

That's what I ment.


----------



## Grampa (Feb 9, 2013)

Ok ok you won Airframe, As we speaked before it's getting harder and harder for find a good challenge on you guy's.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2013)

Methinks this one won't last long either!


----------



## Grampa (Feb 9, 2013)

SAAB J29 Tunnan


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2013)

Now how did I know you'd get it immediately?! Yes, it's the Tunnan at the Midland Air Museum, the only one in the UK.


----------



## Grampa (Feb 9, 2013)

Simply im from sweden and I know lots of plane thats made in my country so watch out for for challenging me something like that.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 9, 2013)

Not very good at this. I can see that it's definately a jet and the landing gear seems to deploy rearward.


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 9, 2013)

A4 Skyhawk.

Ha you are from Sweden, so no Tunnan, no Draken, no Viggen, no Grippen etc.... 
Also I forgot about all Lonkoping museum ( I went there some time ago ; really great museum ! )


----------



## Grampa (Feb 9, 2013)

Correct DFM+BB, It's the skyhawk. By the way DFM. When you where in Linköping and explored from all those common plane and those last of it kind airplane like the Ju 86 (B3) (my favorit in the museum), did you seen the first Saab 37 Viggen prototype nr 01 thats whas placed outsides?


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 9, 2013)

Was back in 2004, but I remember a red painted Viggen parked outside, was it this one ? I much more remember the incredible collection of unique WWII aircraft that Sweden was able to preserve, very impressive. And also it allows me to discover a not well known Swedish bomber the Saab 18 really nice.
I've heard that the museum was "upgraded" since then, good news ( better to preserve inside aicraft like the Catalina ), maybe I'll go back there one day, I really enjoyed Sweden.

So my turn :




I think it is easy but I do like to see it as "hummm just discovered something underwater ; what is it quick quizz ! "

EDIT : well obviously it is WWII german ; don't like this symbol but this is a nice picture avoiding that.


----------



## Grampa (Feb 9, 2013)

To DFM+BB and other. Well whats pissed me of that place, and to you and to other members here is this scandal. The First prototype of Viggen, the 37-1 has now been scrapped. That whas because it whas outside in the environment to mutch and got to servered dammages by rust and other thing. Can you belive it, a historical Swedish monument in modern aviation and tecnology now gone. The museum sad it aint wort saving it because the dammage is to servered and it cost to mutch to repair. Do they never check the condition of there plane in the museum? What a preservetiv museum that is. Justitieombudsmannen a sort of lawman who check on all the government agencies has sent a notification to the museum to see if they has any guilt in this case.


----------



## AirWolf (Feb 9, 2013)

FW58


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 9, 2013)

AW is right ! it is an Fw58 recently ( relatively ) discovered intact in a lake in France ! Congrat's !
This was belived as a local rumor untill they found it 
They also said this lake may preserve others treasure as a Riva 2000 boat for example.

To Grampa, I don't know what to say, I agree this is scandalous and I did not know about this situation...I feel sorry for you (and all swedish aircraft enthousiast ) and this aircraft...
Sadly this is also a commun situation in France too...Breguet, Caravelle... two year ago when I was goingt to surf in my hometown, I came across a wotst situation. An Ex Constellation from Air France, parked outside a nightclub falling appart...the owner of the night club don't want to give it to amuseum, people stole many parts and the aircraft became so dangerous that the local autorites asked him to restain the access...the poor Connie is just staying there as a local ghost simply falling appart ( and as you may know little Britanny ; I am originally from this part of France ; don't have a nice weather and the air is full of salt due to the proximity of the sea...). Worst of worst and to me the most scandalous the Concorde exposed at CDG airport was one recovered with TAGs form local dumbass......no words for this... they say this is art but if they knew art they will be aware of the design importance of the Concorde in modern art ; to me they are just dumb !


----------



## Geedee (Feb 16, 2013)

Crickey...you could hear a pin drop on this thread !. Wassup guys ?. 

AW, your turn dude


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 16, 2013)

I think AirWolf forgot about this thread so if it's ok I'll post one. If he comes back he's more than welcome to jump in and post a photo. I'm just trying to keep it going.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2013)

Don't think I'm right, but it looks a bit like a Gloster Gladiator.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 16, 2013)

You are correct Terry, you are wrong.Sorry, couldn't resist. I have been gone to long. I 'll get my jacket.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 17, 2013)

I thought I was right in being wrong. I'll get my coat and join you .....


----------



## Geedee (Feb 17, 2013)

While looking around the cloakroom, I thought it looks a bit JU88ish ? 

Ah...found me coat....later !


----------



## Airframes (Feb 17, 2013)

That exposed manifold looks very familiar, but blowed of I can think what it's on. Another wrong one to try - Boeing Stearman ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 17, 2013)

Not a Stearman either.Ok, time for a hint. She has two engines.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 17, 2013)

Its not an 88 like I first thought, its a Dakota / Skytrain / Gooney Bird / Spook !

You know like my cloakroom ticket...number 47


----------



## Airframes (Feb 17, 2013)

I was thinking 'Dak' too, but what looks like a carb intake, below at right, didn't quite fit. I know I'll kick myself when it's eventually revealed. (anyone wanting a really good laugh, be around when I attempt to kick myself - it's hard enough trying to lift my feet to walk, so any form of kicking should be hilarious!!)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 17, 2013)

And Gary wins the CIGAR again. Good one sir!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 17, 2013)

Ah b*ll*cks! I forgot about the breather on the front of the exhaust! What I thought was an intake _behind_ the exhaust, is the cowl flap in front of it!!
Good one Gary, and Aaron.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry Terry, I am having to be SNEEKIER about how I crop'em to see if I can fool some of you. It's getting tougher all the time.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 17, 2013)

No apology needed Aaron - it was a good one, fare 'n square!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2013)

I would have NEVER gotten that one!


----------



## Grampa (Feb 18, 2013)

me to


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 18, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Sorry Terry, I am having to be SNEEKIER about how I crop'em to see if I can fool some of you. It's getting tougher all the time.


Don't feel bad, Aaron, I've been pretty much down to posting pics of rivets because mine (as sneaky as I try and make them) get nailed almost right off the bat...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 18, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> I would have NEVER gotten that one!



Me either! I was totally thinking the wrong way! Great quiz!


----------



## Geedee (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice one Aaron.

I reckon its getting interesting about now, certainly getting harder


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 18, 2013)

Junker Ju87 G ! 

Right side bellow between engine and wing. The welded bar is the root of the "dive bomb" rack ; the shadow is created by the engine exhaust.
And I am pretty sure this is the one exposed in RAF Hendon Uk right ?


----------



## Geedee (Feb 19, 2013)

That'll be the puppy !.

Well done dude.


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks Geedee, I have to admit this one gave me some headache !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 19, 2013)

Damn!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 21, 2013)

So I guess this is my turn ?

Okay so sorry for the size of the pic ; but it gets harder and harder to find interesting shots !
I think this one is particulary difficult 

I promise I'll pay a beer to the winner if he comes in Paris one day


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2013)

Hurricane?


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 21, 2013)

Noooope


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2013)

Didn't really think so! What looks like a cowling fastener stud looks very 'British' though - have to get my thinking cap on .


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 21, 2013)

Hummm interesting when someone can have some clues regarding the types of screw used.... 
But I warn you Airframes, this one is a tricky one because of the point of view. 

Okay now I shut my mouth ! too much informations, I am afraid to offer an easy Beer


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 21, 2013)

Nobody ? 
Maybe a clue can help ? who wants a clue ?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2013)

Trying to figure out what angle I'm looking at - upwards, to the front, or from above, to the rear, or ...


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 21, 2013)

Airframe, the picture was not inverted. Any photograph on his two legs can do this picture 
I just picked up a part from the pic.

Okay this type of aircraft is a...arrrrrrrggg  

So to help you, is aircraft is subjet to a law in a country...
But you have to give me the exact version in return  deal ?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2013)

Not saying the photo is inverted, just trying to figure out, for myself, what angle I'm looking at. Afraid I don't understand the clue though, but no problem, I'll keep thinking!


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 21, 2013)

Now you are saying that, I am not exactly sure this is a "law" but this is a decision from UK governement about this aircraft as far as I remember...
I think you guess what I am talking about ?  ...okay last clue from the last clue : Margaret Thatcher


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 21, 2013)

A Harrier?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2013)

Well, it certainly looks to be modern, that screw appears to be an "Allen" style flat head...

A Tornado?


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry my Dear Friends, No Tornado, No Harrier...
This bolt is not modern


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2013)

The 'bolt', or turn button, looks like a typical WW2 era cowling fastener, as seen on Spits and Hurricanes, but I can't see a Margaret Thatcher, or a 'law' connection - puzzled!


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 22, 2013)

Airframe is so close, sometimes you puzzule ME ! HAHAHAAHAA


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 22, 2013)

Canberra?


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 22, 2013)

Not modern Capt' ! 
WWII British single engined... 

I think the point of view of the pic is the main problem for all of you my friends.
You should think as if you were in a Bf109....


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 22, 2013)

Defiant?


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 22, 2013)

Nope sorry TBolt 
Airframes was close but he was just replying about the bolt used so.......
And I do like the version if possible


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2013)

Still can't see the 'law', or 'Thatcher' connection, which confuse me, but I think it's a Spitfire MkVb, the rear of the engine cowling, at the joint of the upper fuel tank cover.


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes Airframes !!!! 
You got it MkVb (this one is four bladed still don't get it ).
As far as I can remember Miss Tatcher made the Spitfire an historical heritage that belongs to the UK no matter who owns it ; or is it an urban ledgend ? 
If this is a ledgend sorry about the wrong clue ! 

Original picture  see what I meant about the unusual point of view ?







So, I am coming back in France in June, so just contact me if you still want a free Beer


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2013)

Great pic! Haven't heard that about Thatcher, but could be right. 
I aim to be passing through Dunkirk, then Belgium, en-route to the Czech Republic in August, so you can leave a beer at the frontier for me!!
OK, have a stab at this one - shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks like an F4u1-D (early version with the hole in the flap  ) right ? 
I suspect this one to belong to a Sir based in Duxfor ? 

August then ! 

Also coming up with an easy one to be forgiven for the previous one


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2013)

Yep, Corsair at Duxford, and that's the P-47 D 'razorback', also at DX I suspect..


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes this is the Jug from Duxford ! 
This picture was given by a friend of mine, so credits goes to him.






Hummmm I can follow up on the "what is it ? game " on your last picture I see (obviously) the Grumman Marlet, the teriffic P40, and what I suspect to be a Spitfire rear far right.
No ?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2013)

Yep, there's one of the Spits there somewhere, and I'd recognise that DX background anywhere!
OK, another one which might - or might not - be very easy.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 22, 2013)

F-100


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 22, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> F-100



Yes I am thinking the same thing.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2013)

I knew it wouldn't last long! Yes, it's the distinctive heat effect at the tail end of a F-100, this one at the Midland Air Museum.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, I knew what it was as soon as I saw that heat scorching and rivet pattern.
The pics have been getting rather tricky lately so here's another tricky one.


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 23, 2013)

Don't ask me why but I am thinking about the CorsairII.
I know this is probably not that, but I just woke up pleeeassse be indulgent


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 23, 2013)

Not a Corsair II but was used in the Vietnam War


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 23, 2013)

Another wild guess : Thunderchief ?


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 23, 2013)

Nope not a thunderchief


----------



## Grampa (Feb 23, 2013)

Douglas B-26K Counter Invader?


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 23, 2013)

Hummmm not 100% sure but it seems we got a winner 
Waiting for Tbolt answer.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 23, 2013)

Grampa said:


> Douglas B-26K Counter Invader?


That's right


----------



## Grampa (Feb 23, 2013)

Okey dokey here's my challenge. may not take to long.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2013)

Blackburn/HS Buccaneer?


----------



## Grampa (Feb 23, 2013)

Correct It's the folded nose of the Buccaneer.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry for the 'grainy' shot in this one, so I'll give a clue - it's not British, but it is in Britain.


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 23, 2013)

Mig15 .... ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 23, 2013)

Here's a wild guess. F-102?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2013)

Aurelien go it - well done my friend!
It's the speed brake on the former PAF Mig-15 at Cosford.


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 24, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Aurelien go it - well done my friend!



Thanks


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 24, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Aurelien go it - well done my friend!



Thanks


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 27, 2013)

So no one is posting. I guess this is my turn now  ?
Here is a tricky one ( Btw sorry for the poor pic qlty I can't find any bigger ).


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 27, 2013)

Morane-Saulnier MS.406?


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes you got it right ! 
( It is not an Ms406, but a Swiss D-3801, but let say this answer is accepted ! )


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 28, 2013)

Ha ha, it's my turn now, name this plane..


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 28, 2013)

Corsair


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Feb 28, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> Corsair



Yes too easy (sniffle)..


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 28, 2013)

This one should be a challenge


----------



## Grampa (Feb 28, 2013)

Tail of the V1 flying jet buzz bomb?


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 28, 2013)

Thought it would be harder than that.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2013)

WTF! Really? Give us mere mortals a chance will you?!?  Seriously, great job!


----------



## DFM+BB (Feb 28, 2013)

Great Job Grampa 
Grattis


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 28, 2013)

Can never guess anything in this thread and there were two Corsairs that I missed!


----------



## Grampa (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok sorry for being late but I whas busy whit something else. DFM+BB Pouvez-vous parler suédois ou avez-vous utilisé Google Translate?


----------



## norab (Mar 1, 2013)

ME-262 ?


----------



## Grampa (Mar 1, 2013)

Nope not a Me 262.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 1, 2013)

The AVIA built 262?


----------



## Grampa (Mar 1, 2013)

nope not that ether.


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 1, 2013)

Yak17 I guess ?

Grampa, My brother used to live for ten years in Sweden (Stockholm) he speaks fluent swedish but I don't (just the usual word, thank you, hello, good night, because I came to see him from time to time) sorry 
Do you speak French also ?


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 1, 2013)

Heinkel 162?


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 1, 2013)

If I can say for sure not an He162, this one has a landing gear on the front.
But you are right on one point first jet generation was greatly inspired by german work (that is why it looks the same)
Thank you operation "paper clip"


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 1, 2013)

Yak-17


----------



## Grampa (Mar 1, 2013)

Correkt T-Bolt It's the nose of the Yak 17.


----------



## Grampa (Mar 1, 2013)

Ops It's DFM+BB who is the winner, sorry.


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't worry 
Let's say I share this with TBolt, it is just a game after all


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 1, 2013)

Didn't see your post there. You go ahead, I can't post one until later tonight.


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 1, 2013)

Okay TBolt, I go ahead,
Here it comes....I admit this one is not really fair


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 1, 2013)

Mwaahh, I got the Yak 17 question wrong and am going off to sulk. The Yak 17 is not a WW2 Aircraft and I thought this was a WW2 Aircraft forum! (sniffle)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 1, 2013)

Is that a Flettner helicopter?


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 1, 2013)

Gosh I thougt this was harder thant that... 
Well played Capt' ! 






Next time I'll just put a picture of a chewing gum and I am sure someone will tell me witch famous pilot spit it ! Hahahahahaha


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 1, 2013)

When you think you made it impossible within a hour or so BAMMM!!! next Like this thread


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 6, 2013)

Why don't we all just post pics any old time regardless of whether we won the last question?
For example I'm itching to post the one below and ask what plane it is-


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes I am for this type of rules but only people had to wait untill the answer is given to post again right ? ( too messy otherwise ).
For this one I bet on a Grummann Avenger ? tail gunner ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2013)

Sounds good to me. Great post by the way P.O.S.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2013)

If we post pics 'any old time', there's a chance of a number of pics being displayed at any one time, which could get messy. 
If the majority plumb for this, then so be it, but personally, I think we should stick by the 'rules', such as they are - have patience, they've worked well so far, so if it ain't broke, why fix it, to please a minority?
And yes, it looks like the wooden mock-up of the Avenger tunnel gun position.


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes it's an Avenger ventral gun mockup at the design stage..






Presumably the gun was retracted during landing-







As regards the quiz format, it's just that I thought if any of us (not just the winner) posted a quiz pic after the last one had been answered, it'd jazz up the thread and make it faster moving. Maybe we could trial it for a while to see if we like it and let the mods make a final decision? 
For example now that the Avenger's been dealt with i could post this Hellcat pic and ask why they're painted orange?


----------



## Grampa (Mar 6, 2013)

Go to.

Grumman F6F-3K Hellcat - Warbird Photo Album


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 6, 2013)

Grampa is right. "Drone" Hellcat.
Funny fact ; I read once a story on one of these F6F-3K that decided to "fly for himself" disconnected from the aibase ( disfuction of course ).
USAF attempted to destroy the aircraft but....failed ! finally the Hellcat run out of petrol and crashed in the desert.
Funny Sotry no ?

Ps: I prefered when the Topic was to put parts of aircaft, makes it too easy otherwise ( but this is only my point of view ).
For the faster moving topic I agree only on the fact that anyone can post a picture, ONLY if the previous one had been found and confirmed. But my dear friend Airframes is perfectly right : the majority don't have to suffer from the minority. How can we vote on this forum ?


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 6, 2013)

Incidentally, moderator Matt has just asked me my age and I told him I'm 64, I hope I haven't I done something wrong (sniffle)
PS- I was admin/mod at The Few Good Men wargaming/military discussion forum, and I also post around other military forums and websites too

_Poor Old Spike in Plymouth UK, 2011_


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 6, 2013)

DFM+BB said:


> Grampa is right. "Drone" Hellcat...



Yay.. 
I used to fly drones myself 30 years ago (radio-control models) and I still have recurring dreams in which I'm flying one but am having trouble controlling it and wake up in a sweat, ha ha!

Did somebody say my questions are too easy? Ok let's rack up the difficulty level a bit with this one, what is it?








And for a bit of jokey fun, what Messerschmitt type is this?-


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 7, 2013)

I think we should stick with the rules in post # 1 laid down by Gary who started this thread. They've worked well for 1470 posts, don't mess with it.

That second pic is a Messerschmidt KR200 car by the way. Tony (Rocketeer) has one I believe.


----------



## Grampa (Mar 7, 2013)

Tailgun on the Heinkel He 177.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 7, 2013)

Just my opinion, for what it's worth, but this game might be too slow for some, but it's a good way to learn new things and have a challenge at the same time.

Also bear in mind that some folks will be at work or away for the day, so they can't always jump in and post a clue if they've won the previous challenge. Of course, if the winner decides to give up posting the next clue because of the afore-mentioned, that's fine, it's thier decision 

Also, randomly posting images and/or clues out of turn creates a chaotic situation, especially if some of us are viewing the thread on a mobile device and then it takes forever to scroll back and see what the current challenge's clue is (and the guesses). 

These are my thoughts for what it's worth, and I think the final say on any decision that deviates from the current standard would be left to GeeDee, who started the thread.


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 7, 2013)

GrauGeist made a point.
Ok the game stay as it is with the already instored Rules.

Ps : Yes Grampa, Tail Gun of the He177 Obviously 
So Grampa your turn now


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 7, 2013)

Terry has a point. If it ain't broke don't fix it. I guess I'm the ultimate flip-flopper! Hahahaha


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree with Dave (Grau Geist), and the 'game' is entitled 'What is it?', not 'Why is it?' or 'Where is it?', the idea being to identify an aircraft type by viewing a small part of it.
If we start randomly posting pics of anything and everything, at any time, then it will get over complicated, miss the spirit of the 'game', and possibly irritate a lot of people who have taken time to choose images, or wrack their brains to deduce what the current image is.
Those who wish to try something different are, of course, free to start their own thread(s).


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 7, 2013)

Yup it was a Greif and a Messerschmitt Car











Alright i'll only carry on posting in this thread if a Mod asks me to..
Incidentally Capt. Vick got the last question right under the old rules (Flettner) on March 3rd so it's his turn to post the next question.


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry Poor Old Spike to ask you this question, but you want to be famous as you said or play with us ?

I think your last post was incorrect, we are not rejecting you, we just say we keep old rules if you don't mind. Then you can play with us. No need for a moderator to tell you that you can play with us.
I personally don't really care whenever you are famous or not on other forums, we never said we did not like you ; everybody is wellcome as long as we make constructive discussions, as a result you are wellcome. You made a suggestion, we discussed of it now we have taken a common desision, no big deal.

So can we get back on the game please ?


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 7, 2013)

DFM+BB said:


> You made a suggestion, we discussed of it now we have taken a common desision, no big deal.
> So can we get back on the game please ?



Yes, if the majority want to keep the old rules that's democracy in action, where are the Poll results?..
Incidentally are there any German speakers here? Is it spelt Grief or Greif? I don't know


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 7, 2013)

Greif, means griffin in German.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 7, 2013)

Try this one gents...


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 7, 2013)

Very interesting, seems like a heavilly modified B29/50 with 2 "mini" cheyen rear guns monted up front... but thi si a wild guess


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 7, 2013)

It is indeed a modified B-29 with Emerson cheek barbettes. I assume a back-up to the almost full remote defensive armament version that we have all come to know and love.


----------



## Grampa (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok here's my challenge.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like a North American F-107

Good one Jim, I was gonna say a B-17 with a thyroid condition


----------



## Grampa (Mar 8, 2013)

Correct T Bolt It's the F 107.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 8, 2013)

Next


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks T!


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 9, 2013)

Not even one guess?

American, used from the mid 1950s to the mid 1960s


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 9, 2013)

Well I know what it isn't!
Other than that, I'm stumped!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 9, 2013)

Me to.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 10, 2013)

Nick-named after a fruit


----------



## norab (Mar 10, 2013)

H-21 Shawnee ?


----------



## Grampa (Mar 10, 2013)

Piasecki H-21?


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 10, 2013)

Vertol CH-21B Workhorse also known as the Flying Bbanana.


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice one T-Bolt !


----------



## norab (Mar 11, 2013)

OK lets try this one, a little fuzzy because it has been enlarged to make recognition easier


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 11, 2013)

Okay Let say Beechcraft TC-12B 100th Navy anniversary special paint scheme ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd guess Terry's mostesss favorite aircraft in the world, a Wildcat.


----------



## norab (Mar 11, 2013)

DFM+BB gets it


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2013)

That picture is AWESOME!!!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2013)

Good one - had me fooled!


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 12, 2013)

Glad getting this one; I tought this was too easy to give us complete markings that gives a precise area "It's A TRAP ! " ( for Star Wars Fans !) => good one Norab !

My turn with an easy one ( I think ) :


----------



## norab (Mar 12, 2013)

Harrier?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks like a Spitfire Mk1 or MkV, with an unusually mounted internal mirror.


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 12, 2013)

And this is a...... a Nope for both sorry 

Looking back to your comment my dear Airframes, if it was a Spit with a mirror this size, BoB pilots would had a better close look to their moustaches rather than the 6 O'clock Bf109 (So hopefully this is not from a Spit ! ) ! Hahahaa


----------



## Grampa (Mar 12, 2013)

Giving a wild guess. F 104 Starfighter?


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 12, 2013)

Not an F104...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2013)

Hind helicopter?


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 12, 2013)

not an helicopter


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 13, 2013)

Okay, then as it is supposed to be a game and everyone got to have a chance, I'll give a little clue BUT the winner got to give specific version !
(don't worry if you find it will be easy ).

Clue : " maybe one of these was raised from lake Michigan...."


----------



## Airframes (Mar 13, 2013)

After that clue, and with that (apparent) canopy shape, then I'd guess F-4U Corsair, but which sub-model I have no idea.


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 13, 2013)

Come on AF   you are this close ! 
In french we would say.... "cage à oiseau" .... but I forbid you to use an online traductor !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 13, 2013)

In that case, not knowing, in detail, much about the bent-wing bird genealogy, and with only a very basic knowledge of French, I'll guess at 'Bird Cage' Corsair, which I think is the F-4U1, and fitted with a later canopy?


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 13, 2013)

You are Right this is an early " Bird cage" Corsair ! Wel done ! 






This particular bird, is not an original Birdcage as far as I know and flew in New-Zeland some years ago. It was then bougth by the TAM air museum...in Sao Paul, not far from where I am currently living.

To know more about this specific aircraft : Antrvm Ratvs - Walkaround - Chance Vought F4U-1A Corsair Bu.17995


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice Terry!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 14, 2013)

Well done, Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2013)

OK, have a stab at this one - and there's a clue there!


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 14, 2013)

Hummmmmmm I am not into these type of aircraft but according to your nationality, wild guess would be Vickers Vc-10 ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 14, 2013)

C-17?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2013)

Not a VC-10 or C-17, but it is multi-engined, and it's grey!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 14, 2013)

C-130 Hercules?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2013)

Not a 'Fat Albert', but it has got four engines, and a long, and unique, pedigree.


----------



## norab (Mar 14, 2013)

Nimrod ?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2013)

Yep, it's the HS Nimrod, with it's long, and unique pedigree being that it's a development of the world's first jet airliner, the DH Comet. 
This one was photographed last week, on a rare sunny, but cold day at the viewing park at Manchester International Airport. The Nimrod was flown in from Kinloss, Scotland, when it retired in 2010, was taxied into position, then a fence was built around it. It's normally open for viewing, but unfortunately not the day I was there!
They were built at Woodford, home of the Lancaster, about four miles from where I now live.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 14, 2013)

That was my next guess Norab, good one sir!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2013)

My God, look at those windshield wipers!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 15, 2013)

wow...that didn't take long (as usual) lol


----------



## norab (Mar 15, 2013)

That was a good one, I wouldn't have gotten it without the clue, here is the next one


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 15, 2013)

Really Nice to find out about the Nimrod !

To me last one looks like PoF D4Y-3 Type 43 Suisei ?


----------



## norab (Mar 15, 2013)

That was quick


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry about that Norab  :/

Guess this is my turn now. Okay this is a classic...in one way. Don't know if it will be find quickly, let's see.






Small clue : this is not a boat or even a spaceship.
To be intellectual I will let Cyrano DeBERGERAC (Edmond Rostand ) speak for me :

" Ah ! non ! c'est un peu court, jeune homme !
On pouvait dire... Oh ! Dieu !... bien des choses en somme...
En variant le ton, -par exemple, tenez:
Agressif : "Moi, monsieur, si j'avais un tel nez,
Il faudrait sur-le-champs que je me l'amputasse !"
Amical : "Mais il doit tremper dans votre tasse
Pour boire, faites-vous fabriquer un hanap !"
Descriptif : "C'est un roc !... c'est un pic !... c'est un cap !
Que dis-je, c'est un cap ?... C'est une péninsule !"
Curieux : "De quoi sert cette oblongue capsule ?
D'écritoire, monsieur, ou de boîtes à ciseaux ?"
Gracieux : "Aimez-vous à ce point les oiseaux
Que paternellement vous vous préoccupâtes
De tendre ce perchoir à leurs petites pattes ?"
Truculent : "Ca, monsieur, lorsque vous pétunez,
La vapeur du tabac vous sort-elle du nez
Sans qu'un voisin ne crie au feu de cheminée ?"
Prévenant : "Gardez-vous, votre tête entraînée
Par ce poids, de tomber en avant sur le sol !"
Tendre : "Faites-lui faire un petit parasol
De peur que sa couleur au soleil ne se fane !"
Pédant : "L'animal seul, monsieur, qu'Aristophane
Appelle Hippocampelephantocamélos
Dut avoir sous le front tant de chair sur tant d'os !"
Cavalier : "Quoi, l'ami, ce croc est à la mode ?
Pour pendre son chapeau, c'est vraiment très commode !"
Emphatique : "Aucun vent ne peut, nez magistral,
T'enrhumer tout entier, excepté le mistral !"
Dramatique : "C'est la Mer Rouge quand il saigne !"
Admiratif : "Pour un parfumeur, quelle enseigne !"
Lyrique : "Est-ce une conque, êtes-vous un triton ?"
Naïf : "Ce monument, quand le visite-t-on ?"
Respectueux : "Souffrez, monsieur, qu'on vous salue,
C'est là ce qui s'appelle avoir pignon sur rue !"
Campagnard : "Hé, ardé ! C'est-y un nez ? Nanain !
C'est queuqu'navet géant ou ben queuqu'melon nain !"
Militaire : "Pointez contre cavalerie !"
Pratique : "Voulez-vous le mettre en loterie ?
Assurément, monsieur, ce sera le gros lot !"
Enfin parodiant Pyrame en un sanglot:
" Le voilà donc ce nez qui des traits de son maître
A détruit l'harmonie ! Il en rougit, le traître !"
- Voilà ce qu'à peu près, mon cher, vous m'auriez dit
Si vous aviez un peu de lettres et d'esprit :
Mais d'esprit, ô le plus lamentable des êtres,
Vous n'en eûtes jamais un atome, et de lettres
Vous n'avez que les trois qui forment le mot : sot !
Eussiez-vous eu, d'ailleurs, l'invention qu'il faut
Pour pouvoir là, devant ces nobles galeries,
Me servir toutes ces folles plaisanteries,
Que vous n'en eussiez pas articulé le quart
De la moitié du commencement d'une, car
Je me les sers moi-même, avec assez de verve,
Mais je ne permets pas qu'un autre me les serve. "

(Acte 1 Scène IV p.60/61) 

Thoses who know this extract (and maybe understand French, but this is quite famous ) and know what is this aircraft will appreciate I think


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2013)

I have two in mind, one of which I can't remember the name of ! 
So, I'll go with the one I _don't_ think is correct, and guess at the experimental DH Mosquito, with the optically-flat nose panels?


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 15, 2013)

Crazy ! I thought this one could be difficult... !
Well done Airframes ! 

This is the Mosquito TT39
Surely the most disgracefull Mosquito of all times ! That is why I mentionned the "nose speetch" of Cyrano DeBERGERAC !





















Speaking of Mossies, I've puted a special request in the "Manual People are looking for" topic....if somone could help me would be AWSOME ! 
Now I know parts are coming form an NF30 Mossie, but I need to identify where.

Thanks and good job Airframes !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2013)

OK, have a shot at this one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2013)

Well done Terry, now you must be condemned to build it...in 1/48 scale!

As for your picture...no clue, but it looks like it should be in the Shark Mouth Thread


----------



## Grampa (Mar 16, 2013)

PZL-Mielec TS-11 Iskra


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 16, 2013)

I think Grampa has it!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2013)

Grampa indeed does have it. It's the ex- Polish Air Force Iskra at the Midland Air Museum. Well done.


----------



## Grampa (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok here's mine challenge. (may not take long to solve this)


----------



## Grampa (Mar 17, 2013)

No one have a clue? Ok here's a bit of candy if it help.


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 17, 2013)

Let's say CAC JF-17 (Fc-1) ?


----------



## Grampa (Mar 17, 2013)

Gratz DFM+BB you got over 95% right about it. It's the PAF JF-17 Thunder(FC-1) build for the Pakistan Air Force.


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 17, 2013)

I was really disturbed by the jet intakes.

So what is it ?


----------



## Grampa (Mar 17, 2013)

SNCASO SO.8000 Narval


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 17, 2013)

Grampa got it !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 18, 2013)

Sweet! I need this kit in 1/72 scale!


----------



## Grampa (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok I hope this gonna be an challenge. By the way DFM+BB It whas from http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/old-threads/aircraft-identification-v-1737-73.html#post259130 I reco that tail from.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 18, 2013)

Is this a Valtour?


----------



## Grampa (Mar 18, 2013)

correct it's the Sud SO-4050 Vautour IIN.


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 18, 2013)

Grrrrrrr ! I found out in 10 seconds but Capt Vik was quicker   Nice one Capt !

Grampa I think I'll try to find some strange birds for you next time  but you really got me on the SO8000.
Capt, I am nut sure such a kit exist, you should go for build it yourself I think.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 18, 2013)

Try this...


----------



## Grampa (Mar 19, 2013)

Waco CG-13A


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2013)

You are correct Sir!


----------



## Grampa (Mar 19, 2013)

Ill give 10 hour until someone give the right ansver of what is this plane.


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 19, 2013)

Hummmm would say T37 Dragonfly ?


----------



## Grampa (Mar 19, 2013)

WHAT DID I SAD WHAT DID I SAD!! It dident took even 1 hour.. Your turn DFM+BB


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 19, 2013)

Hahaha you make me laugth Grampa 

So What is it ?


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay seems that little help is needed.
Think fo it as a "racer made for businessman who want to got fast from a factory to an other"
and yes think European


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't understand, this is called the WW2 Aircraft forum, so why are there modern aircraft and jets in this thread?


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 20, 2013)

It is just a game. Nobody forces you to play. You are free to avoid this thread if you want.
Now stop trolling the thread please and play with us if you want. so guess what is the last one I suggested.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 20, 2013)

Spike, I understand that this thread resides in the WWII Aviation subforum. But this thread predates you by a few years and never had any ingoing limitations on the airplane "era". So sitback, relax, make a guess and perhaps if you guess correctly you can then qualify to post a WW2 era shot. In fact you might even learn something playing this game. I know I do.


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry mate, I'm a WW2 nut, i'm not much interested in modern stuff.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 20, 2013)

Well then I suggest that you avoid this thread. I recall that another moderator has given you this same direction. Let's not make the third time unpleasant shall we?


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 20, 2013)

Soooooooooooooo my dear friends 

what is it ? 
I repeat everyone can guess   and I'll show respect for the one who will find without a clue because this one is tricky


----------



## Poor Old Spike (Mar 20, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Well then I suggest that you avoid this thread. I recall that another moderator has given you this same direction. Let's not make the third time unpleasant shall we?



Just you go sit on that naughty step this instant!!!
Look, I can't spend any more time here because my pals at other websites are missing me and are beginning to pine for my superhuman wit, intellect and sensational pics..
I'm signing out so please delete my membership, I've got these other threads to tend and nurture-


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh poor old Spike, here's your football. You can go home now. Your request is my command. The only way to delete a membership is to ban the user. I removed your advertisements for other forums, as we do not allow them. However I liked your pic and chose to leave it in. Have a nice life.


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 20, 2013)

[DFM - Please leave the moderating to the moderators]

Carry on.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 20, 2013)

Interesting....
DFM+BB, I know I'm wrong, based on your clues, but it sure looks like the ar$e end of a "Rata" to me.


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 20, 2013)

Hummm really interesting proposal Meatloaf109 !
but it is not a Rata 

Geografically speaking you are close ! 
but this is not a combat aircraft, more like a racer  ( pre-war ) and as a clue it still exist


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2013)

Got me stumped, but then I'm only famous in the pub!


----------



## norab (Mar 20, 2013)

wild guess, Yakalov AIR-9


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice try Norab, but not Russian sorry !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 20, 2013)

Seversky civilian P-35 (race version)?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 20, 2013)

Hughes H-1?


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 21, 2013)

Capt Vick and Aaron, Nice try but I am sorry I said it was european, and that Russia was geographically close from the country of origin of this aircraft.

Seems that this quiz got the interest of most of you I am happy to see all these proposal.

Clue : this aircraft is all made of wood, single engined and could be either 1 or 2 seater


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll take a guess at a Zlinn, but if it is, I have no idea of the model type.


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 21, 2013)

Okay lets say Airfraimes Got it ( because everyone got difficulties to find out ), so congrats Airframes !

So YES it is a Zlin 
To me one of the most beautifull Zlin and aircraft of all times ; the Zlin XIII. 
The aircraft still exist in a museum in Pragua.






For thoses of you interested in this aircraft here is the link to the story ( images extracted from this website, so credit goes to them ) :
Combat4you - About Zlin XIII 

Interesting fact, I saw on the web that someone was making a flying replica (full scale), I hope to see it fly one day !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2013)

I thought that the empenage hd the look of a Zlinn design, but I'll admit that's not the one I was thinking of - but it's a beauty though!
OK, this one might be a bit tough, or maybe easy for some. Just shout if clues are needed.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 21, 2013)

I am going out on a twig here, B-24 nose section?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 21, 2013)

DFM + BB,

I have been to that museum! Thanks for posting the picture. Brought back memories!

Jim


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 22, 2013)

For the Quizz I'll try a wild guess (following Aaron guess) but I'll go for a B17. I am pretty sure I am 100% wrong but worth the try.

Capt ! you've been there ! how was it ? I am planning to go there.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2013)

Not a B-24 or B-17. It's not American.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 22, 2013)

O


DFM+BB said:


> For the Quizz I'll try a wild guess (following Aaron guess) but I'll go for a B17. I am pretty sure I am 100% wrong but worth the try.
> 
> Capt ! you've been there ! how was it ? I am planning to go there.



Worth the trip my friend! I remember it being called something like the Technikal Museum and it wasn't huge, but that room is chock-o-block full of all manner of transportation. Planes, trains, cars...all very interesting. Now mind you this was going on 20 years ago so I don't know what it's like now. I at least hope it has a better gift shop! All they had was a pitiful soviet era hold-over! Hahahaha. Also I would recommend going to the airplane museum at Kebly(?) IIRC. I have never been, but I hear it's great. Oh and do try the local beer! Best I ever had.

Sorry for hijacking the thread for a minute guys...


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 23, 2013)

Hummm this is my Avatar's good old enemy friend's the Spitfire view from the back rear window right ?

Capt ! you are right there is also this museum as I know they have post war Avia/Messerschmitt 109262 ( single and double seater ) definitely got to go there !
I am just coming back from a Brazilian Beer session ( most commonly know as : a Bar ! btw I'll surely impress myself tomorrow morning if it is a Spit in the quizz judging by my current state); and I'll take you advice in consideration about local beer also !

Museum discussion is over ; sorry guys ! hope this could motivate some of you to go to this museum too !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2013)

No problem with hijacking when discussing Czech beer! I'll be having a few (OK, a lot!) later this year, and might even get to visit the Museums in and near Prague on the return journey.
Very well done my friend, it is indeed the small window, behind the cockpit, on a Spitfire MkVb, this one in the colours of a Polish Squadron, at Duxford.


----------



## Grampa (Mar 23, 2013)

This is right kind of challence you gave to us Airframes and it should be always. pictures of what it is on common planes, mostly these on ww2 and on museum.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 23, 2013)

VERY SNEAKY SIR!


----------



## DFM+BB (Mar 24, 2013)

Grampa is right this is good way to discover famous aircraft on an other angle !
Gosh I am happy to find out about this one coming back from a bar 

My dear Friends I know this is my turn, but I am going on holyday in Brazil and I am not sure I'll get access to internet ; as a result I pass my turn on this one to anywone who want to post a quizz because I am not sure I'll be here to confirm the answer if I post one.
Be my guest, I'll be back in 10 days. 

Have fun my dear friends


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok, to keep this going let's try this. And thank you for the opportunity sir.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 24, 2013)

Tail bumper on a T28 ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2013)

Sh!t Gary!! I knew you get it as soon as I saw you were on! It's all yours sir! Take it away!


----------



## Geedee (Mar 24, 2013)

Crickey Aaron, that was a half hearted guess as the pics I have of the T28 show a vertical 'face' instead of a nicely rounded one where the rudder would go...Ive added a pic that shows what I mean. I am surprised indeed 

Rats....I'll have to find one now !!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2013)

Mine is of the C variant which is the Naval version with the tail hook.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2013)

Heck, I thought it was the cylinder from the old washing machine I scrapped last week !!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2013)

Yup, I am rummaging through the dump taking photos all the time.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 24, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Mine is of the C variant which is the Naval version with the tail hook.



Is that 'C' or 'sea' ?

Right, I've a had a furkle...or two or three !.. through the archives and thought I'd throw this one for you to guess straight away (reputations are at stake here guys ). It just missed that Last Big One !

Aaaand its a sneaky one


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2013)

Reputations? What are those? And as for the photo, I have NO idea. It's looks to be a engine nacelle but as to what it's on.........


----------



## Geedee (Mar 24, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Reputations? What are those? :



Theys what we have to live down to...apparently


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2013)

I must have dropped way below mine.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 25, 2013)

I said this one was sneaky....

It is a cowling....but its open 

No armament but amongst other things, it was operated as a spyplane postwar.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2013)

I'll take a guess at a Canberra. I know, it isn't .....


----------



## Geedee (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry Terry, not a Canberra

Its not a jet, and its not English


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 25, 2013)

I am sure this is probably wrong but, B-25?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2013)

'Just missed the last Big One' has got me thinking (and that's hard work!). Can't think what it is, but I'll probably kick myself when it's revealed.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2013)

If it's not English, then I only know of one Scottish aircraft company, one Northern Irish company, but no Welsh companies (as mainstream producers)!
So, given it's not British, as an outside guess, working on the info provided, I'll have a shot at Twin Mustang (darn, missed!).


----------



## Geedee (Mar 26, 2013)

Its not a 25 or a Twin Mustang...good guess though.

Its not British
Its Post War but not by very much
Its not a jet
It was used as a spyplane...but that was not its main role
The pic shows an engine cowling in the open position

And it has a 4 cyclinder engine


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 26, 2013)

The 1947 Stinson L-9?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2013)

DHC Chipmunk? Primary trainer, but RAF Gatow station flight used one right up to the end of the 'Cold War' for 'spying' on East Berlin and the immediate border area.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 27, 2013)

Terry, you gotta stop thinking so hard, cos when you do, you get the correct answer ..well done mate

Its the venerable DH Chipmunk. Took this one at Oshkosh back in 2004

Now whats all this about being a spy plane ?....checky here... de Havilland Chipmunk


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2013)

It suddenly came to me that I recognized that intake scoop, having banged my head more than once on the cowling when doing checks on the 'Chippie' I used to get to fly in, or fly, now and then!
Then I remembered the Berlin 'Chippies', and their 'spy' flights.
Anyway, try this one. Sorry about the grainy shot, it's an enlarged crop from a bigger picture.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Geedee (Mar 29, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


>


 
Absolutely !

First thought was a Hawker Hunter, but soon ruled that out, then I thought Mossie, but not sure about the panels...heck I dont even know what calibre the gun chutes are but they look 'big' bore... only other one I can think of is the Beaufighter ?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2013)

It is indeed a Beaufighter. This one, a 'Green Ghost', under restoration, eventually to flying condition I believe, at Duxford - and you've walked past it umpteen times Gary!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice job Gary and great shot Terry. Making us work for it you are!


----------



## Geedee (Mar 29, 2013)

Airframes said:


> It is indeed a Beaufighter. This one, a 'Green Ghost', under restoration, eventually to flying condition I believe, at Duxford - and you've walked past it umpteen times Gary!



I have indeed walked past that one hundreds of times but I didn't recognise her due to the little yellow handle thingy !!. Nice one mate.

Here's another offering from my archives for you to ponder


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2013)

Rather like the intake (covered) on a Wessex, but it isn't. Looks familiar, and I'm thinking it's the Rs end of something I've seen, but can't remember what!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 29, 2013)

Well, I've not ever seen this to my rekalection.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2013)

at first i thought it was the front of the original Globemaster but it had a radar there and i dont think it is big enough !


----------



## Geedee (Mar 30, 2013)

It's not a Wessex, rekalection or a Globemaster.

This is going to be difficult to give some clues without letting the cat out of the bag...Ummmm....Errrrr.....Ok, try this...its landing technique and ability was changed after a while and its not modern


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2013)

Ah Ha! Then if it's what i think it is, it's not the Rs end, but the front end - or should that be bow? Catalina.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 30, 2013)

Top marks again. It is a Cat....only problem, I can't remember what year I took the pic at Duxford and I cant find the original pic yet ....Grrrrr. I'll have another look tomorrow eve, so please post away


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 30, 2013)

Way to go Terry!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 31, 2013)

Well done, Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2013)

Another one which suddenly clicked! I knew I'd seen that shape, in photos and 'for real' - probably the same bird at Duxford some years ago. I didn't even notice the cryptic clue about 'cat out of the bag', but the change in landing technique did prompt me, I'll admit - from sea plane to amphibian. Good one Gary!
OK, try this - probably won't take long, but then ....


----------



## wuzak (Mar 31, 2013)

An interesting thing happened there....

I dowloaded the image, so I could brighten it to better see what I was looking at. But there must have been some sort of bug in the image, because the preview thumbnail revealed what it was!


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 31, 2013)

Without using Wuzak's method, a bomb bay on a B-29?


----------



## wuzak (Mar 31, 2013)

Catch22 said:


> Without using Wuzak's method, a bomb bay on a B-29?



No, it isn't a B-29. But it is a bomb bay door.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 1, 2013)

Mosquito ?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2013)

Hm. Interesting to know that the original image is saved after cropping and saving as a separate file! Thanks for your honesty and integrity, in not naming the subject!
It is indeed a Mosquito. This one was a TT35, converted from a B35. It was then partly re-converted back to B35, had the nose glazing painted over, and dummy .303 Brownings fitted, to represent a sort of FBVI for the movie '633 Squadron'.
It now resides in the RAF Museum Cosford, painted as Guy Gibson's Mossie.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 1, 2013)

There is just no denying the beauty of that plane...


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 1, 2013)

Nope, it's a beautiful plane. Really lucky to have one in town.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2013)

More interesting - I've just downloaded the image, to see if the 'un-cropped' version showed. It didn't - just the image as posted appeared. Strange!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice one Terry, havent seen that bird before !.

As you and I seem to recognise our entries straight away, I'll pass on posting up a replacement and get you to do the honours again, and I won't enter your future ones


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2013)

OK Gary. I think you might have seen that Mossie before - I'm not 100% sure, but I think it used to be at Duxford many years ago, in green/grey camouflage.
OK, try this lumpy thing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 2, 2013)

Is that the weird nosed Canberra?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2013)

It certainly is Jim, well done! 
It's actually the nose section of the 'weird nosed' Canberra, in this instance the trainer version of the ECM aircraft, the T17A, seen at the Midland Air Museum.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 2, 2013)

WHAT A PROBOSCIS!!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry for the delay...try this one. May not be as easy as you think.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks like a cross between D Vaders Tie fighter and a Kamov Hokum !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry, neither of the "Evil Empires" were involved in it's manufacture


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2013)

It's the latest BBC transmitter aerial.


----------



## norab (Apr 3, 2013)

Kamen Huskie?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 3, 2013)

Norab has it! The US Navy version of the Kaman "Huskie" the HUK-1 (UH-43C). Good one!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2013)

B*gg*r ! I was going to suggest that, but got confused between Kamov and Huskie !!


----------



## norab (Apr 3, 2013)

didn't realize till now how much the tail looked like newer Russians. Here we go


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2013)

Fairly sure I'm wrong, but I'll guess at Grumman Avenger ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 3, 2013)

Or could it be the Devastator?


----------



## norab (Apr 3, 2013)

Nope, not a torpedo bomber


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 3, 2013)

It's a small tail dragger, like a Cessna, kinda old, painted up in Navy prewar neutral colors. I've seen it recently but can't remember the make. CRAP!


----------



## norab (Apr 4, 2013)

tain't a Cessna


----------



## Geedee (Apr 4, 2013)

its not a Cessna, the float plane in the background was a bit of a clue....its the 'Lake Tahoe Special (Republic RC-3 Seabee )


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 4, 2013)

Or a Stinson.


----------



## norab (Apr 5, 2013)

Sea Bee it is


----------



## Geedee (Apr 5, 2013)

She was called the Lake Tahoe Special following an accident where she ended up sinking !

Try this flashy one


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi guys !  I finally came back form paradise ! 
If any of you goes to Brasil I recommend you the city of Paraty, a nice preserved historical little town.
Paraty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
And yes I've lost myself by mistake deep into the jungle by night...in a regular car (not a 4x4)...what a nightmare !
Now I better understand troops lost into the asian Jungle during WWII (with a little more comfort sitting in my car).

So getting back to the game, I would start by a Gloster Gladiator ?


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 5, 2013)

Almost looks like it could be a Zero, but I'm fairly certain I'm wrong.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2013)

I was going to offer Gladiator too, but something tells me it isn't .....


----------



## Bob_Semple_Airplane (Apr 5, 2013)

Ki 45?


----------



## Geedee (Apr 5, 2013)

DFM+BB said:


> So getting back to the game, I would start by a Gloster Gladiator ?



I'm impressed....I was kinda thinking that some-one would have picked up on the 'flashy' hint and go straight in with Lightning !

I was epically wrong !

Its the good old Gladiator, well done dude


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2013)

It was the 'flashy' thing which put me off choosing Gladiator !!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 7, 2013)

okay my turn now. 
Think this si easy but not sure, just tell me if it needs clues !







Have a good time !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2013)

MiG 17 ?


----------



## Geedee (Apr 7, 2013)

Mig 15...at least I think its a 15 or it could be the 17. They have one at the Cavanaugh Flight Museum and I took an almost identical piccie


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes you are right my friends ! 
It is a Mig17 ! 

Well done AirFrames ! show us your pic Geedee !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2013)

OK, and now for something completely different !


----------



## rochie (Apr 8, 2013)

now i know this one as i may have been stood next to you when it was taken !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2013)

Yep, you were! We both thought it an unusual place to stick a washing machine !!!


----------



## rochie (Apr 8, 2013)

oh it's not what i thought then !

thought it was when i was filling up the car !!!!!


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 8, 2013)

seriously.... not a damn clue of what this is !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 8, 2013)

I'd hope it would be a airplane, but there's know telling.


----------



## wuzak (Apr 8, 2013)

Hs 129?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2013)

Not an Hs 129. Twin engined, and not German.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh how I wish it WAS a Hs 129!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2013)

Add two of those numbers, and divide by the remaining number, and you'll get a clue ......


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 9, 2013)

To me it looked like a twin engined US aircraft ( this pic should be around the US star on the fuselage ) and according to the paint it should be Olive drab all around.
As the P38 that had mirrors on the engine to look down or the configuration is absolutely not aerodynamic (with the two buttons ) so I'll look up for a pre-war or a early war aircraft, I am close ?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2013)

Apart from the twin engines, no my friend, you're not that close! 
It was pre-war, but was still in service many years after WW2, and is still used, in some parts of the world, today! 
Oh, and this one is not Olive Drab!


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 9, 2013)

hummmmm I am confused, pre war still used today I was up for a Dc-3/C47 but it seems that it is not from US.
Got to dig up !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2013)

OK, another clue - it is American, but also built, under licence, elsewhere.


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay, I am 100% sure I am wrong but I'll make an ultimate wild guess and let my other friends play : Lockheed Hudson/Ventura ?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2013)

No, not a Hudson or Ventura, and not a Lockheed design. It's a larger aircraft than both of these types. Another clue - the throttles and prop controls are not in what would be considered the 'usual' location ..... and it can so be thought of as a coastal resort ....


----------



## norab (Apr 9, 2013)

PBY Catalina?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2013)

Yep! It's 'Plain Sailing's' Catalina (coastal resort?), taken at Duxford back in 2009. The PBY/Catalina was also built under licence - hence the other clue ' can so be ..', a clue to Canso.
Here's the full shot, and the aircraft itself. Those two instrument dials are within the circle of the 'Star and Bar' on the starboard side.


----------



## Bob_Semple_Airplane (Apr 9, 2013)

C-46?

Ah nevermind.


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 9, 2013)

Gosh I went to see the catalina at this exact localisation and I missed it !!! I was so close !

Your turn Norab


----------



## norab (Apr 9, 2013)

Let's try this one


----------



## wuzak (Apr 9, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Add two of those numbers, and divide by the remaining number, and you'll get a clue ......



I take it that it is a PBY-*5*?


----------



## wuzak (Apr 9, 2013)

norab said:


> Let's try this one
> View attachment 230363



Pilatus PC-12?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 9, 2013)

That was my guess wuzak. I think you have it but not sure.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 10, 2013)

Geeze, when you know what you're looking at the Star and Bars just pop out at you, didn't even notice them before.


----------



## norab (Apr 10, 2013)

Not a Pilatus, not a European design


----------



## Geedee (Apr 10, 2013)

Twin Otter ?


----------



## norab (Apr 10, 2013)

not a twin


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 10, 2013)

DHC3 Otter with a Pt6 ?


----------



## norab (Apr 10, 2013)

not a DHC design, it has a high wing and single engine


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 10, 2013)

Quest KodiaK....? (last guess)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2013)

I was thinking Fairchild UV-20 or associated series - but that's a licence-built Pilatus PC-6 Turbo Porter, a European design, so can't be that one.


----------



## norab (Apr 10, 2013)

Congrats DFM+BB, It is the Quest Kodiak, your up


----------



## wuzak (Apr 10, 2013)

Isn't progress amazing?

Here is a civilian aircraft that has a 750hp engine which weighs less than 300lbs! Imagine what WW2 aircraft designers could have done with such power to weights?

Half the power of a Merlin with 1/6 the weight.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2013)

Good one. Is this a conversion of the Cessna 'Caravan'?


----------



## norab (Apr 11, 2013)

No, it is a new design inspired by the Cessna. It is a STOL whose design was originally motivated by missionary groups who wanted an aircraft able to get in and out of anywhere


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks Norab. Looks like a very capable and useful aircraft.


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 11, 2013)

wow, I have to admit I had to look up on the web... bad me !
this was difficult, as it is a civilian aircraft, hopefully you let the PT6 visible !
Very nice aircraft ! and the power to weight ratio is crazy, thanks to the PT6, similar to the Pilatus who can dive with the parachutist, always impressive !

here is my quizz, hope this is easy :


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 12, 2013)

Just a guess, Wildcat?


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm going to go with Dauntless, though I wouldn't be shocked if Aaron was right.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2013)

I think Aaron could be right. But of course, I could never say, or write, _that_ name, could I?!!
Oh dear, I need to go and lie down, I've come over all feint ....


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 12, 2013)

Gosh Aaron got it ! Wildcat !
Right side behind cockpit (sorry don't have the pics answering from my iPhone )

Up to you my friend !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 13, 2013)

Now I don't think it's fair you guys torture Terry like that...


----------



## Geedee (Apr 13, 2013)

Wildcat....wildcat....wildcat....wildcat....wildcat....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2013)

AAaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghh !!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 13, 2013)

HOLY POOP KNOCKERS!!!! You mean I got that one. WOW! I amaze myself sometimes. Course,....that was pure luck. Ok, let's see about this one. And Terry, this is not a Hippocrockafrog.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 13, 2013)

C-47?


----------



## norab (Apr 13, 2013)

Beech D-18?


----------



## wuzak (Apr 13, 2013)

Gee Bee Model R


----------



## Geedee (Apr 14, 2013)

T6...modified with uprated clockwork, snazzy paint scheme and a different canopy


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 14, 2013)

Gary,........................your killing me man. It's not the modified T-6, but it is a T-6. Take it away sir.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry dude...I was looking at the chequered paintwork on the cowling and remembered that souped up T6 you'd taken pics of a while ago !. Round engine and a custom paint job, i was sure I knew plane and got it pinned ! 

It's late...well, it is here anyway !....so here's an easy (ish) one for you. I'm sure you guy's will get it straight away


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2013)

It's one of those things with a big round engine (or two) and guns sticking out the front! Maybe a B-25 ...


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 14, 2013)

That was my initial thought, but the perspective seems as though the gun is a little closer to the engine than the front of a B-25. I think it's an Invader maybe? Because it does at first glance seem to be a nose-wheel aircraft, and I'm pretty sure I can see it in the prop hub, but it's pretty distorted. I thought it was a B-29 at first, but a) it has four props and b ) the cowling is too round. Though that may be cheating!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 14, 2013)

I think you are correct Corey.


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 15, 2013)

I agree with Catch22 it most be an Invader, due to the aircraft reflecting into the prop hub.
But I am pretty disturbed by the point of view because of the gun barell. I am really looking forward to see the whole picture !


----------



## Geedee (Apr 15, 2013)

Note to self....make sure reflections in prop spinners are 'smudged' !.

Well caught 'Catch'. Yup, Corey spotted its an Invader


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 15, 2013)

Great pic GeeDee ! 
( and a good laugth reading your last post !  )


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 15, 2013)

Honestly Gary, I had to guess on it a little bit. I thought there was a pretty good chance I got it wrong until I got a couple people agreeing.

Never actually done one before, but hopefully this isn't too easy. Thought about desaturating it.


----------



## wuzak (Apr 15, 2013)

B-17?


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 15, 2013)

Not a B-17.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2013)

Dauntless gunner's position?


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 16, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 16, 2013)

Helldiver Gunner position !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2013)

That was going to be my second choice! I've seen that turret bin or gun ring shape somewhere, very recently, but can't remember where!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 16, 2013)

You got it DFM! Was hoping it'd be trickier than that!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2013)

Good one, and well done.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 16, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Catch22, Airframes, Capt and Aaron 

Here is one for you guys 






Not sure if this is easy or tricky. Good Luck !


----------



## norab (Apr 17, 2013)

F4U ?


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 17, 2013)

nope
Not a US aircraft, but I think some of you maybe heard of this aircraft.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 18, 2013)

Is that a slipper tank on a Spitfire? I'm kind of shooting in the dark here.


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 18, 2013)

You forgot to mention "shooting in the dark...without my FuG 220 Lichtenstein SN-2 radar " ! that is why this is not a Spitfire


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 18, 2013)

Okay, little clue for you my friends,
This aircraft is linked somehowe to the Spitfire, they even share the same engine...for a short time.

Think this is given no ? 
But I just discovered an other interesting aircraft, and I want to let you find it in an other quizz


----------



## norab (Apr 18, 2013)

Bf-109 ?


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 18, 2013)

Here it is !  
Yes Bf109E


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2013)

Beat me to it. I think it's the underside centre section of a Bf109G, or maybe a Buchon ( a 'G' re-engined with a Merlin).
EDIT: We were posting at the same time¬ So, an Emil, not Gustav or Buchon. Good one.


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 18, 2013)

Hummm, you were really more precise my dear Airframes, but I am sorry, Norab answered before, do we agree to let him post the next quizz ?

Don't worry I know what is a Buchon my friend  Ha1112 to be precise, there are in fact more difference between an Ha1112 and a G4/6 (As the B109G4/6 is the closest to the Buchon with plain wheel and profiled part on the upper side of the wing to allow bigger tires to fit into it, but not the big model as on the later G6,G10 and K4, (depending on the factory of course) that allow even bigger tires !  ), for example the cockpit instrumentation and instrument panel are spacific ( with British instrument ) the tail aerodynamical section is inverted ( the Merlin runs inverted compared to the Daimler) etc....  (I skipped the armement part etc... this is a really long subject  ).
But in this case this center section part is specific to the 109E model


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2013)

No problem, Norab was definetley first,
You're correct re the 'Buchon' of course, although the first to receive the Merlin engine were those provided, in kit form, from Germany, as 'G' models. Lack of DB engines lead to the Merlin fit, and the other mods followed. But, there were so many 'unofficial' changes, it' hard to know where Hispano starts an Messerschmitt ends!


----------



## norab (Apr 19, 2013)

wouldn't have gotten it without the clue, good job. here's our next subject


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 19, 2013)

Grumman Wildcat (painted as a Marlet) N5833 ?
And this picture might show the front right wing just around the retract system ?


----------



## Geedee (Apr 19, 2013)

Yup...reckon so


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 19, 2013)

Agreed.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2013)

We wouldn't have to worry about Terry getting this one. He can't say Wildcat or Martlet.


----------



## norab (Apr 19, 2013)

Absolutely correct, DFM+BB, it is a wildcat


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 19, 2013)

Happy to get this one 
What is the problem between Terry and the Wildcat ? private joke ? 

So here is mine, I just discovered this aircraft, but maybe some of you will get it quickly !






Have fun !


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 19, 2013)

It goes way back, he thinks it's the ugliest plane around, and has no use for it. So now anytime one comes up, we give him a hard time about it.

As for what the heck that is, I have no idea. I'm guessing post-war Soviet though.


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 19, 2013)

Post war Soviet you are on your way ! 

Wildcat Ugliest around ? hard for the poor Cat  I would say this is not one of the most exciting Grumman desing (as the Tigercat) but I think we have done ugliset things in France before and after WWII...!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes, I think you guys have some of the more "interesting" designs!

Unfortunately for the game, I have found nothing. I've looked through google for the past 30 minutes and have failed.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2013)

Looked through Google?!! Dear oh, dear!
Whatever it is, it could very well take the crown from the Wil..., from _that_ thing!
I have a feeling it might be a prototype for an assault helicopter, something like the Hind - but I'm probably wrong! 
It also looks like it might be something else, something like a B-25, mocked-ip to look Soviet, for a movie or something.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'd look through reference books, but I have nothing that would encompass it. Everything's WWII, or more Western. I do agree that it's likely a helicopter though.

Is googling cheating? I don't want to do that.


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 19, 2013)

You can use google, books or whatever you want on this one 
As I said I discovered this aircraft 2 days ago ( yes I said aircraft  ...not a choper )
Soviet, post war, and yes you can ad prototype (btw this one is not at the mohino museum ...tricky hum ? )
Anyway glad to have the interest of all of you 

Yes...French made "interesting" desing hahahaha !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 20, 2013)

Il 102


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes Capt


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2013)

Ah! Good one! I thought I was looking at the front of the aircraft! It's a bit like a latter day Boston/A-20, with jets!


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 20, 2013)

that was made on purpose my friend ! 
On my side I prefer to see it as a modern Sturmovik (but modern A20 is good also).


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 20, 2013)

I'll hit you guys back tonight when I get home.


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 20, 2013)

Waiting for that Capt ! 
Seriously too bad we can't play all together around a fire at night with some French bottles (and of course good food from all your countries ) !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 21, 2013)

SEe if you can identify this 1






010


----------



## Geedee (Apr 21, 2013)

Hmmmm...methinks its a modified tail gun on a B-52 for some reason


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2013)

Hmmm. Methinks I've seen that somewhere before, maybe stuck out on the end of a wing (!), but can't remember where, when or why!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 21, 2013)

That's actually the cockpit. And the plane is fairly conventional in layout...


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 21, 2013)

Don't know why but I've got the feeling that I already saw this aircraft ;
Multi engined high altitude prototype, in France...Wild guess I'll saw Amiot or SNCAC as the manufacturer ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh you are burning hot my friend! Keep going...it's right there in front of you!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 21, 2013)

Literally...it's right there in front of you!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 22, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Literally...it's right there in front of you!



Oooh....Ohhh...I know....you mean this one !!!


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 22, 2013)

WOW !!! it was about time !!!
SE-1010 !!! I like this one 

In fact I was at the wrong manufacturer it is not SNCAC (Center) it is SNCASE ( Sud-Est ) ! ( Société Nationale de Construction Aéronautique du Sud-Est ! 
Really nice !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2013)

Is the full picture available - love to see it, to see if it's what I'm thinking it is. I know what it is, but didn't know what it was known as - if that makes sense !?!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 22, 2013)

Good one! It is the SE 1010! You're up and pass the bottle!

Gary, I thought you would get this one as you usually figure out the clues I put in the listing (SE, 1 010)

Got this picture from a simple Google picture search:






Terry here is a better one I found:






From here:

Sud-Est S.E.1010


----------



## Geedee (Apr 22, 2013)

Thats a new for me !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 22, 2013)

Me to,......................not ever seen one of those before.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2013)

It is what I was thinking of, but only ever having seen one photo of it before, I had no idea what it was, other than French!
Good one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 22, 2013)

Kind of like a French version of the Republic XF-12 Rainbow, but not as nice.


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 23, 2013)

First things first the Se1010 is not as nice as the Xf12 because this is art, XF12 is a common shape something industrialised without any taste... Se1010 is a sexy French prototype designed with love and.....Lots and Lots of wine ! that surely why it is looking like a flying bottle ! 
 that was all for my patriotic moment  Hahahaha 

For other who don't know about "French post-war experimentations" I really recommend you to have a look on the subject, like the Nord 1500 Griffon







And also have a look to a really complete listing of french manufacturer and aircrafts since the begenning of aviation on this website Aviation française , les constructeurs

So here is my quizz for you guys ! ( and this one is NOT French !  )






Good Luck !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks like a prototype with all of the wind tunnel yarn stuck to it. A vertical stabilizer maybe but I don't recognize it.


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 24, 2013)

Prototype for sure


----------



## Geedee (Apr 24, 2013)

The Saab 210 Draken (Dragon or Kite) was a scaled-down test bed for the double-delta concept in the development of the J 35 fighter. Although never officially named anything but Draken by Saab, it soon became known by its unofficial nickname Lilldraken (Little Dragon or Little Kite) after the first flight of the prototype of the Saab 35. Its first flight was on 21 January 1952


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 24, 2013)

What more can I say ! ?
Appart that you are prefectly right !

I was always amaised by scaled down prototypes.

here it is :





And the final result as Geedee explained :





btw : does any of you got the DB605 Ersatzteillist ? I am in need for this (PM me  )


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2013)

Good one, and well done Garry. Always like that little prototype - looks like a great little shopping scooter to have fun in!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2013)

That was impressive Gerry! That does look like it would be fun to fly though!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks guys. That prototype certainly looked a real fun bit of kit to have a bimble about in to enjoy yourself in !.

Have a go at this one...no clues just yet


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2013)

Hmm. A bit dark. The throttle quadrant, and general lay-out, look similar to a Mosquito, but the control column and yoke are different. Have to have a think about this one. I nearly went for Beaufighter, but the throttles are wrong for that as well.
OK, I've thought. Still not sure, but I'll go for Douglas Boston/Havoc.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 26, 2013)

If you tried to do what this can in a Boston, you'd create Havoc ! 

Here's a less heavier version..


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2013)

It's another one which looks familiar, but I just can't pin it down! A control yoke, but with throttles for the left hand, suggest a twin, and a fighter. Hmm, how about P-61 'Black Widow' then ?


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 26, 2013)

wild guess invader (100% it is not but worth trying )


----------



## Geedee (Apr 27, 2013)

Great thought processes guys.....

Its not a twin


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2013)

Now I _am_ puzzled!
Just noticed, that looks like a single throttle lever (if it is the throttle/power lever). The control column and yoke are shouting 'Boeing' at me, but I see what looks like a British turn and bank indicator, and if it is single engine, then it's unusual to have a yoke and not a stick. But I have another thought as I type, and I'm thinking of waves, wires, too many wings, and sea creatures with big tusks - Supermarine Walrus ?


----------



## Geedee (Apr 27, 2013)

Top marks Terry, well spotted and thought out !!

It is indeed a 'Shagbat' and this one is perched on display at RNAS Yeovilton


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2013)

Good one Gary. It suddenly clicked, when I realised there was only one throttle lever, and that coaming up to the instrument panel helped. Knew it must be British due to the instruments and standard BFP.
OK, I've been a bit sneaky lately, so this one shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 28, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Good one Gary. It suddenly clicked, when I realised there was only one throttle lever, and that coaming up to the instrument panel helped. Knew it must be British due to the instruments and standard BFP..



Must make mental note to include any detail on fuiture pics 

I'm sure I know what your latest is but I'm not entering.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2013)

Knew you would! Pretty easy really.


----------



## norab (Apr 28, 2013)

DC-3 ?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2013)

Yep. It's the Dakota at the Yorkhire Air Museum.


----------



## norab (Apr 28, 2013)

love the old gal, lets try this one


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 28, 2013)

Judging from the curvature and paint abd scoops.. erm ....a Vietnam-ish era Douglas Destroyer (or the USAAF version/equivalent)?


----------



## norab (Apr 28, 2013)

No, afraid not, but a US design


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2013)

Got two in mind, so I'll start with F-105 Thunederchief ?


----------



## wuzak (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll try F-100 Super Sabre.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2013)

That was going to be my next choice ...


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 29, 2013)

AD-1 Skyraider? ..the version with extra seating in fuz with extra glazing over passenger/operators compartment.


----------



## norab (Apr 29, 2013)

All excellent guesses, sadly, none are correct. To the best of my knowledge, this bird never flew for the US in the Vietnam theater.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2013)

Hmm. Maybe an F-104, possibly in Belgian colours, but I doubt it. So then, a F-86 Sabre ?
And if it turns out to be what I was going to suggest, I need a good kicking!!


----------



## norab (Apr 29, 2013)

the Sabre Dog it is,






Your turn at bat.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2013)

OK, this one might be a little tricky for some, but whistle whilst gardening, and it could bring treasures sailing in.......


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 29, 2013)

Guessing a long way, judging the gray paint, and the window to wiper size, its either a transport/tanker or amphibian based... RF-135? (I was initially thinking of a HP/BAe Victor or a Herc, but googling pics, the contours don't match along with the doors just visible)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2013)

Not an amphibian, RF-135, Victor or 'Fat Albert'. But you're on the right track - it is a transport type.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 29, 2013)

A Short Belfast Terry?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2013)

Nope, not a Belfast.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 30, 2013)

Agrosy? Did I spell that right?


----------



## rochie (Apr 30, 2013)

i know what it is but i will wait a day or two for the others to guess, dont think it is fair for me to get yours Dogsbody as some of them i was there taking pics as well


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2013)

Jim has it! 
It's an Armstrong Whitworth Argosy - hence the cryptic clues in the intro - whistling and gardening = 'Whistling Wheelbarrow', one of it's more polite nicknames, and treasures sailing in = Argosy, or Argos, a treasure-laden ship. 
This one is preserved at Cosford, and is the type I did my Para course on. The 'bomb aimer's' window, with escape hatch below, is supposed to be used for accurate 'spotting' of para drops, but was rarely, if ever, used.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice! Now try this one:


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2013)

That's a Brittan-Norman Islander that's just collided with a cell phone relay mast .... or, in other words, I have no bl**dy idea!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 30, 2013)

I know a weird one right? ;o)


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 30, 2013)

Some composite Rutan?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 30, 2013)

Nope not a Rutan design....


----------



## Geedee (May 1, 2013)

Israel Aircraft Industries Arava ?

Actually, I'm beginning to think this might be a micro / ultra light of some description


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 1, 2013)

Not an IAI aircraft Gary...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 2, 2013)

A bit more...







...and a clue: Two where built, sadly one recently crashed.


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2013)

Ah! It's the 'Hotpoint' CWD2000, the airborne clothes washer and drier. The crash was caused by an overload on the drying racks ....!
Looks like a contraption dreamed up by Heath Robinson.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 2, 2013)

Oh, so close Terry, soooo close...


----------



## gumbyk (May 2, 2013)

Even google image search doesn't know what this one is!

But I have seen a pic of one before, I just can't remember any details grrrr!


----------



## B-17engineer (May 2, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> A bit more...
> 
> View attachment 232427
> 
> ...



How recent was the crash


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 3, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> How recent was the crash



1 April 2011 (I guess it wasn't THAT recent. Sorry...)

Transportation Safety Board of Canada - Aviation Investigation Report A11C0079


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 3, 2013)

Actually I guess that lets the cat out of the bag: It's a highly unusual adapted Casa 212 being used as a Geophysical survey aircraft.

Sorry - I can't seem to post a pic right now. Does someone else wanna go?


----------



## DFM+BB (May 6, 2013)

Wow this one was really hard !  good one Capt !
The simpliest the hardest it is ! 

I have a pic, but I think this would be more "fair play" if I let you post an other one Capt


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 7, 2013)

OK, try this one...


----------



## DFM+BB (May 7, 2013)

Hooo hoooooo I know this one ( I guess ), is that the super/hyper/mega heavily modified Cessna Skymaster ??


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2013)

Methinks an F-4 Phantom perhaps ? But what type, I have no idea!! Come to think of it, it's probably a bigger kite, maybe with the US Coast Guard, for surveillance duties.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 7, 2013)

DFM+BB has it! It's a single engined Cessna Skymaster! A US Navey O-2A! (Damn, and I thought I had you all!)


----------



## DFM+BB (May 7, 2013)

I was really not sure at all ! but this unsusal nose shape was simply too familiar glad to get this one 

Here is mine, it might be too simple or not at all, have fun !


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2013)

Darne! I must have been posting as the correct answer was posted!
As for the new one, I've seen it before, but have no idea what it is.


----------



## norab (May 8, 2013)

Pasped skylark ?


----------



## DFM+BB (May 8, 2013)

This proposition is not correct but you got the idea regarding the area ( 1930's ).

Okay I'll give you a clue guy's : it is a "composite" aircraft and it was originally made for a petroleum company ( okay...maybe I've said too much ! )


----------



## DFM+BB (May 9, 2013)

when I say "composite" it means that the aircraft is made from parts from other aircraft ( sorry maybe my English was wrong about the word "composite" ) the tail for exemple is from a Lockheed Vega.


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2013)

I don't know what it is (without checking through my library), but I think it's a racing aircraft which looks like anything but a racing aircraft! Built, or raced, for perhaps Texaco, in the early 1930s.


----------



## DFM+BB (May 9, 2013)

Not a racing aircraft.... ! you can look up in you library, for me it can be use ( but I doubt it is in it  )


----------



## norab (May 9, 2013)

Rocheville Arctic Tern ? AKA Emsco Arctic Tern


----------



## DFM+BB (May 10, 2013)

And this is exact Norab ! 

Your turn !


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2013)

Good Grief ! What a contraption, and not at all what I was thinking of !
That's got to be more rare than a good looking Hippocroccofrog !


----------



## norab (May 10, 2013)

truly arcane, but with the help of your clue, I managed to get it. Well done




this hopefully will be a little easier


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 10, 2013)

Is it Russian?


----------



## DFM+BB (May 10, 2013)

Don't know why but on my side I would go for a japanese one, Mitsubishi something but this is really a wild guess !


----------



## norab (May 10, 2013)

not Russian or Japanese


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 10, 2013)

Just a stab in the dark, a GeeBee.


----------



## norab (May 10, 2013)

nope, not a US design


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2013)

Looks French, or perhaps further south, from Italy .....


----------



## norab (May 10, 2013)

It isn't French or Italian. It's a high wing monoplane


----------



## Geedee (May 11, 2013)

I know....its a racing Lysander !


----------



## Airframes (May 11, 2013)

Ah, of course! That snazzy arrow on the cowling is the giveaway! It's the winner of the 1934 'Gonnads Cup around Wigan Air Race' ......


----------



## norab (May 11, 2013)

Maybe a little bigger clue





cheers


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 11, 2013)

Nothrop tri-plane, later militarized as the Raider? Forgot it's civvy name though...


----------



## norab (May 11, 2013)

no, not a US design, European


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 12, 2013)

Italian then?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 12, 2013)




----------



## norab (May 12, 2013)

Not Italian, this should do it, the same company later built 109's


----------



## Airframes (May 12, 2013)

So a Hispano tri-motor something or other - don't know the name/number, and too stiff to get a book off the shelf!


----------



## wuzak (May 12, 2013)

It's an Avia 57


----------



## norab (May 12, 2013)

Close wuzak,


----------



## Airframes (May 12, 2013)

Ah, Czech then. Hmmm........


----------



## wuzak (May 12, 2013)

norab said:


> Close wuzak,



OK..so I didn't look carefully enough at the pictures.

It must be the Avia 51


----------



## norab (May 12, 2013)

Well done wuzak, and that's the same picture I would have posted. Your turn.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 12, 2013)

I've never seen that one before, very interesting.


----------



## wuzak (May 12, 2013)

norab said:


> Well done wuzak, and that's the same picture I would have posted. Your turn.



I must admit it was Google to the rescue.

That and the clue about building 109s.


----------



## wuzak (May 12, 2013)

Try this one


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2013)

Good one, and I hadn't seen that one either.
The new one is vaguely familiar, but don't know what it is!


----------



## norab (May 20, 2013)

a little friendly bump


----------



## wuzak (May 20, 2013)

Oh yeah...forgot all about this.

A clue. This aircraft was re-engined, and there was only one of them.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 20, 2013)

Is it an HE-51? Or maybe a CR.42? I can tell it's some sort of late 30's early 40's biplane.


----------



## wuzak (May 20, 2013)

Earlier than that.

Could say this one was punked.


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2013)

Only one of them - so not at all rare then ! 
I have no idea, other than a biplane with the engine sticking out the top!


----------



## wuzak (May 21, 2013)

It only had a couple of cylinders.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 21, 2013)

Is that a gun in the nose cone?


----------



## wuzak (May 21, 2013)

Procrastintor said:


> Is that a gun in the nose cone?



No.

It was a civilian aircraft


----------



## Procrastintor (May 21, 2013)

Where's it from?


----------



## wuzak (May 21, 2013)

US


----------



## wuzak (May 21, 2013)

A bit more of the picture


----------



## Procrastintor (May 21, 2013)

Is it a mail plane? I think I've seen it before somewhere.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 21, 2013)

Correction, I KNOW I've seen it before, just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## wuzak (May 21, 2013)

No, not a mail plane.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 21, 2013)

Re-engined Austin Whippet perhaps?


----------



## wuzak (May 21, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Procrastintor (May 21, 2013)

Darn, thought I had it.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 21, 2013)

FOUND IT ON THE INTERWEBZ!! Cal-Tech Merrill-type biplane!!!!!


----------



## Procrastintor (May 21, 2013)




----------



## wuzak (May 21, 2013)

nope.


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2013)

A very wild guess - a modified Currie Wot with a 2 cylinder JAP motor bike engine?


----------



## wuzak (May 21, 2013)

Nope.

Clue, it isn't smoke in the picture.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 22, 2013)

Holy crap, is it a crop duster?


----------



## wuzak (May 22, 2013)

No, that stuff is from the motor.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 22, 2013)

is that? no! Is that a steam engine?


----------



## wuzak (May 22, 2013)

Procrastintor said:


> is that? no! Is that a steam engine?



That would be correct.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 22, 2013)

In 1933 a biplane flew at the Oakland airpont using a 150 hp two cylinder steam engine. Who says airships are the only steampunk form of air transport? Can't find the name but there is the exact photo


----------



## Procrastintor (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Procrastintor (May 22, 2013)

I WIN BEECHCRAFTS! (get it? it's a plane pun)


----------



## wuzak (May 22, 2013)

Yes, it is the Besler steam plane. It was converted from a Travelair 2000.

It was said to be so quiet that bystanders could speak with the pilot as he flew past.

And, of course, the motor was fully reversible so landings could be short! And the plane could be driven backwards by the prop.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 22, 2013)

So it's a ninja plane!


----------



## Procrastintor (May 22, 2013)

Now, what plane to choose...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 22, 2013)

Cool! Would like to know more about this odd bird.


----------



## wuzak (May 22, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nw6NFmcnW-8_

The Besler Steam-Engined Flight

WORLD’S FIRST Steam-Driven Airplane | Modern Mechanix


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2013)

So, a crew of three then - pilot, navigator, and stoker !!


----------



## Procrastintor (May 22, 2013)

I wonder how they fit the coal room XD


----------



## Procrastintor (May 22, 2013)

It won't be very hard, but go for it anyway. I just couldn't get photoshop to work, so I had to pick a close up pic off the internet.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 23, 2013)

I'm thinkin' P-40


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 23, 2013)

Duplicate Post


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2013)

Yes it is. A P-40, and a duplicate post !


----------



## Procrastintor (May 23, 2013)

Crap, really? Sorry about that, didn't read the whole thread.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 23, 2013)

But yeah, P-40 is right, it's my favorite plane.


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2013)

It's OK - not your duplicate post. I think Jim was admitting _he'd_ made a duplicate post .


----------



## Procrastintor (May 23, 2013)

Oh, OK. So I guess it's someone else's turn, make it better than mine XD


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2013)

Jim got it, so no doubt he'll post something soon. Earth calling Jim, Earth calling Jim .....


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 24, 2013)

Airframes said:


> It's OK - not your duplicate post. I think Jim was admitting _he'd_ made a duplicate post .



Yes, it was me. I will post something tomorrow guys. Sorry, super busy with work and all...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 24, 2013)

Hey! I caught a quick minute, so here is the next quiz. Posted more for it's oddity, than it's difficulty. What is the plane to the left of the Ki-44, at Pacific wars end?


----------



## norab (May 24, 2013)

He 112 ?


----------



## Procrastintor (May 24, 2013)

Well it's an inline engine Japanese plane I'm gonna guess a Ki-61


----------



## Catch22 (May 24, 2013)

norab said:


> He 112 ?



Yeah, I think you've got it.


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2013)

Yep, I think it's an He 112, gifted to Japan and evaluated by the relevant 'authorities'. But what's the name of the mother of the guy kneeling on the wing .....


----------



## wuzak (May 24, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Yep, I think it's an He 112, gifted to Japan and evaluated by the relevant 'authorities'. But what's the name of the mother of the guy kneeling on the wing .....



Takahashi? Watanabe? Satou?
Top 10 Most Common Japanese Surnames

I think we have seen that picture in here before.


----------



## DFM+BB (May 26, 2013)

yep I am pretty sure these pics were on the captured aircraft topic  alway nice to see these pics


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 26, 2013)

Sorry guys. Yup norab got it. Good show mate! Your turn.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 26, 2013)

wuzak said:


> Takahashi? Watanabe? Satou?
> Top 10 Most Common Japanese Surnames
> 
> I think we have seen that picture in here before.



Smith? I think he's occidental.


----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2013)

Is he? Do you mean _he_ was an occident, or that he always keeps having occidents? It's OK, I've got me coat .........


----------



## norab (May 27, 2013)

OK, let's see how you do with this bird


----------



## wuzak (May 27, 2013)

Gee Bee?


----------



## Procrastintor (May 27, 2013)

Definitely '30s!


----------



## norab (May 27, 2013)

not a Gee Bee or the thirties


----------



## Procrastintor (May 27, 2013)

Is it British?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 28, 2013)

Yakovlev UT-1?


----------



## norab (May 28, 2013)

not British or Russian. It's a monoplane


----------



## Airframes (May 28, 2013)

A Jurca design maybe, something like a Tempete, but not sure of the type designation.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 28, 2013)

Terry, those are planes? They sound like brands of beef jerky!


----------



## norab (May 28, 2013)

not a Jurca design, a two seater


----------



## norab (May 29, 2013)

a little more clue


----------



## DFM+BB (May 29, 2013)

Might be wrong but could it be a "spacewalker" ?


----------



## norab (May 29, 2013)

nope, not a "spacewalker"


----------



## Procrastintor (May 29, 2013)

It's an F-22 Raptor! JK, is it a warbird or a civy?


----------



## norab (May 29, 2013)

it's a civy all the way,The wings will fold by the way


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2013)

Ah, folding wings! An Origami A3 ! 
I thought I recognised it by the fun and rudder, thinking it was 'homebuilt', such as Taylor monoplane or similar, but having seen more of it, now I'm not so sure. I was also thinking maybe a Ryan, but that's not it either!


----------



## norab (May 29, 2013)

Not a Taylor or Ryan, the wings folded so you could tow it behind your car, Another clue, if I give enough maybe you can put it together like a jigsaw puzzle


----------



## Procrastintor (May 29, 2013)

Fly Baby Homebuilt?


----------



## norab (May 29, 2013)

not a Flybaby, I'm feeling generous, here is a pic of the entire aircraft


----------



## Procrastintor (May 29, 2013)

Quick question, is that a parasol wing or is it just attached by those struts like a little weirdo?


----------



## Procrastintor (May 29, 2013)

Anyone else wanna post? I'm completely stumped.


----------



## norab (May 29, 2013)

It is a low wing monoplane, the struts attach mid fuselage rather like the reverse of a say, Piper Cub. Maybe if nobody gets it before then, I will post the answer tomorrow night


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2013)

I'm fairly sure there was one of these, or something _very_ similar, at my Aero Club a few years back, but blowed if I can remember what it was - something with a couple of letters and a number or two in its title ..... it's that fin and rudder which is bugging me!


----------



## norab (May 29, 2013)

> a couple of letters and a number or two in its title


 on the right track


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2013)

Is it Russian?


----------



## wuzak (May 29, 2013)

Is it this?
Travel Air Type R Mystery Ship - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(Thanks to Google.)


----------



## norab (May 29, 2013)

no, a US design originally and not a Travelair


----------



## Procrastintor (May 30, 2013)

Those aren't showing up.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 30, 2013)

The tail reminds me somewhat of a GeeBee, but I have absolutely no clue.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 30, 2013)

is it a spezio tuholer? It looks like the same plane.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 30, 2013)

Same paint, same fat chassis, same giantly square wings, I think we have a win.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Procrastintor (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Procrastintor (May 30, 2013)

So, how does this work? Should I post one now?


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2013)

First, wait until it's confirmed, and the actual name or title revealed, for the benefit of others. Then check the rules in the first post, before posting.


----------



## norab (May 30, 2013)

We have a winner, It is indeed a Spezio Sport DAL-1 Tuholer


110Romeo (Black and White below) was the first one completed in 1961, designed and built by my flight instructor many years ago, Tony Spezio. The first one was built from a lot of reclaimed parts. Tony sold many sets of plans and they were built all over the world until Liability lawyers shut done his sales of plans. The airplane flies a lot like a super cub.






your up Procrastinator


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## gumbyk (May 30, 2013)

Oh, mannnnn.... I've sat in one of those things....


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2013)

Hey, is that drop tank backwards on Procrastinators Siggy?


----------



## gumbyk (May 30, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Hey, is that drop tank backwards on Procrastinators Siggy?



Nah, the aircraft's backwards


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 31, 2013)

I knew that version of the P-40 was a canard!


----------



## T Bolt (May 31, 2013)

The ground crew must have had a bit too much torpedo juice before they mounted it


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2013)

Well done P. 
As for the drop tank on the P-40, I recall a discussion on this some time ago, and think that on one version at least, it was mounted that way. Although my knowledge of the type is somewhat slim.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 31, 2013)

Yeah it is, a few did it in Burma for some reason.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Procrastintor (May 31, 2013)

whoops too small, let me retry


----------



## Procrastintor (May 31, 2013)

How do I do this?


----------



## Procrastintor (May 31, 2013)

I can't crop it then resize it. Here, this doesn't count, here is the original photo:





Can you tell me how to zoom in on the wheel holder without making it tiny and pixelly (the name of that part escapes me, but it's where the wheel goes in after take off.)


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2013)

Download, for free, 'Irfanview'. It's a photo editing programme which is very easy to use. You can 'draw' a box around the part of an image you want, crop it, then re-size as required. When you crop, save this part as a 'Save as', thereby retaining the original image.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 31, 2013)

Crap, this isn't my computer so I can't download things, someone else go until I can get mine back up.


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2013)

If the computer you're using has another photo-editing programme, such as 'Photoshop' or 'Corel', the same can be done in those.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 31, 2013)

How do i do it in photoshop? that i have on this


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 31, 2013)

You should have a cropping tool, click the icon for it and move the cursor onto the photo. Once near the section you would like to crop out, left click and move the cursor either side toside or up and down. You now have a moving dotted line in the outline of a box. Anything inside the box will be in the photo, click on your file icon and scroll down to (Save as) and click on this. this will make you coppeid photo as a whole new file saving the old one also. Hope this helps.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 31, 2013)

I can crop, but can't enlarge it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 31, 2013)

Enlarging it will probably cause it to become blurred.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 31, 2013)

then how do I get a big-ish image of a small part of a pic??


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 31, 2013)

I have not had this problem because I use my photos. You'll have to find large enough photo that you can enlarge just enough to still be clear and usable.


----------



## Procrastintor (May 31, 2013)

You or someone else can go until I can get Photoshop to work, I don't have any of my own photos ATM so the internet + photoshop is the only way I could do it.


----------



## norab (Jun 4, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 4, 2013)

bump to you too, I was kind of hoping someone could post a pic, I can't right now.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2013)

Only if you say 'Please', and 'Thank You'.
OK, just to keep things going, and to make it easier than it already is - it's not British, either in origination or, in this instance, service.


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 4, 2013)

B-24 Liberator or maybe a B-25 Mitchell


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2013)

Not a Liberator or Mitchell, but it has got some props clogging around ............


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 4, 2013)

B-18 Bolo?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like a Neptune amigo


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2013)

Definitely not a Bolo - but it is a Neptune, in this case a former Netherlands Kon Marine aircraft, at Cosford. Hence the reference to clogs!
Well done Jim.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks Terry! Try this:


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2013)

Ah, b*gg*r! I'm sure I know what that is, but can't remember what it's called!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 6, 2013)

Hint 1: It's NOT Canadian or British


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 6, 2013)

Is it Russian? I did a research paper on the history of flight recently and might know it.


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 6, 2013)

TU 104 perhaps?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 7, 2013)

Nope, it's French (Hint #2)


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2013)

Yep, it's French - but without looking it up, I can't remember the bl**dy title!
EDIT: Fairly sure it's from the Sud-Aviation stable too, before the Caravelle, but still can't remember the designation. Maybe when I get back from the air show tomorrow, I might cheat slightly and look in one of my books - I couldn't possibly stoop so low to use 'Google'!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 10, 2013)

Well here is the whole picture...anyone?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry Capt. Vick, I have been searching and can find nothing that even remotely looks like that.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 11, 2013)

It is a Le SO-30N n° 02 F-BAYB...

Try this:


----------



## HotelAlpha200 (Jun 11, 2013)

Actually looks like a Douglas... 

I think specifically it is a C-54 or DC-4.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry, not a Douglas...


----------



## HotelAlpha200 (Jun 12, 2013)

Can you give a hint, pretty please?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 12, 2013)

Sure, only one was made (as far as I know) and it evidently died in Mogadishu, Somalia...thought it may not have been called that at the time. (...and i may have spelled it wrong!)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 13, 2013)

OK...another clue...It's Italian


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 14, 2013)

OK this has gone on long enough. It's a Breda Zappata BZ308.






Try this one:


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2013)

A Cant of some type?


----------



## A4K (Jun 14, 2013)

A mess in any case... Catalina tail, Argosy twin fuse, B-17 undercarriage, Skyraider engine... I'm guessing a Douglas, Boeing or Lockheed headache.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 14, 2013)

No on both counts gentlemen


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 14, 2013)

Burnelli CBY-3?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2013)

Or a Boelas Argoliberfortalina .........


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 14, 2013)

And the young buck gets it! Burnelli CBY-3 Loadmaster

Sorry Terry... Only points for what it WAS called, not what it SHOULD have been called!

Have a great WE everyone!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2013)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## norab (Jun 14, 2013)

It is a Vickers Viking. Might I suggest that you change captions before uploading your clues and since I had an unfair advantage that you post a new challenge


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 14, 2013)

Whoops! Hold on

The 1st photo is the aircraft I want you to guess...idk if the 2nd one is the same


----------



## wuzak (Jun 14, 2013)

It's a Douglas DC-1?

In any case, I think you've missed the point. The idea is to show some detail of the aircraft, and we have to try to figure it out from that.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, I saw the other page did it and I'm in not mood to be criticized 

So go ahead and show everyone how its done, maybe I'll catch on.


----------



## wuzak (Jun 14, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Well, I saw the other page did it and I'm in not mood to be criticized
> 
> So go ahead and show everyone how its done, maybe I'll catch on.



Didn't mean to criticise.

I think the one to which you refer was done because nobody could guess from the original clue.


----------



## wuzak (Jun 14, 2013)

OK, try this one


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks like a late Spitfire almost, but I doubt you'd make it that easy!


----------



## wuzak (Jun 15, 2013)

Catch22 said:


> Looks like a late Spitfire almost, but I doubt you'd make it that easy!



Correct. It is not a Spitfire.


----------



## norab (Jun 15, 2013)

Martin Baker MB-5?


----------



## wuzak (Jun 15, 2013)

norab said:


> Martin Baker MB-5?



No, not an MB-5.


----------



## norab (Jun 16, 2013)

Seafang ?


----------



## wuzak (Jun 16, 2013)

norab said:


> Seafang ?



It is not a Seafang, nor is it a Spiteful.


----------



## wuzak (Jun 17, 2013)

A bit quiet...so here is a clue: It is a single engine aircraft.


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

I believe Harrison's is a DC-2. Wuzak's looks like a Seafire Mk.47.


----------



## wuzak (Jun 17, 2013)

A4K said:


> Wuzak's looks like a Seafire Mk.47.



Not a Seafire.


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

Westland Wyvern?


----------



## wuzak (Jun 17, 2013)

A4K said:


> Westland Wyvern?



No.

Only a couple of these were made. It was usurped in its role by a new type of aircraft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 17, 2013)

What nationality?


----------



## wuzak (Jun 17, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> What nationality?



British.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 17, 2013)

Blackburn B-54?


----------



## wuzak (Jun 17, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Blackburn B-54?



No, not a Blackburn.

It was to be unarmed in its primary role.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 17, 2013)

Fairey Gannet ?


----------



## wuzak (Jun 17, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Fairey Gannet ?



No, not a Gannet. Not a Fairey.

There have been a few guesses with the right manufacturer, but wrong aircraft.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 17, 2013)

Supermarine Seagull in 1948?


----------



## wuzak (Jun 17, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Supermarine Seagull in 1948?



Correct!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 17, 2013)

Sweet

I left the black but oops


----------



## wuzak (Jun 18, 2013)

Bristol Blenheim?


----------



## A4K (Jun 18, 2013)

Biplane I reckon, possibly a Bristol F.2B


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 18, 2013)

Wrong on both accounts


----------



## wuzak (Jun 18, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Wrong on both accounts



It very much looks like a Bristol tail.

Is this a wrong thought?


----------



## norab (Jun 18, 2013)

Nieuport-Delage Ni-D 29 ?


----------



## A4K (Jun 18, 2013)

I'll stick to the art and modelmaking I think, no good with this thread!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 18, 2013)

No to everyone

British origin, 3 built


----------



## norab (Jun 22, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, unless someone gets it, we're stuck for three weeks, as H is now on holiday in Europe.


----------



## norab (Jul 23, 2013)

anything happening here?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 23, 2013)

That's old-school...interwar years

It's a Handley-Page Hanley torpedo bomber (not very many made)


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 24, 2013)

Ah, I think Geist is right. Just checked the Hanley out.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2013)

Well done Dave!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 26, 2013)

Harrison has forgotten all about this thread. Excellent work Dave!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks guys...yep, looks like Harrison forgot all about his challenge...lmao

No matter, we'll move forward with the next challenge and I'll offer up clues if you guys need.

Here's your clue: this aircraft was designed and built during WWII


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 27, 2013)

A Martin Mars used now as a fire fighting air tanker.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 27, 2013)

I swear to God I am going to start posting rivets...honestly.

Yeah, ya'll just wait until the next time I post a challenge...it'll be a freakin' rivet...with NO clue...

Good job, Aaron! 

It is the Martin Mars "Hawaii", I was aboard her when she was moored out here at Shasta Lake during the fire season of 2008.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2013)

Very cool that you got to go aboard her, well done Aaron!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 27, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very cool that you got to go aboard her, well done Aaron!


It sure was...nothing like being aboard one the world's largest flying boats


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2013)

Dave, sometimes it's really hard to like you ...............


----------



## wuzak (Jul 27, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Yeah, ya'll just wait until the next time I post a challenge...it'll be a freakin' rivet...with NO clue...



Clearly no need for clues around this lot!


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 27, 2013)

Go all "CSI: Internet" on it," ENHANCE! Look at that reflection... pan... zoom in on that pixel. Its a B-24, serial no. 1830829, made in a special factory in Pittsburg."


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 28, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dave, sometimes it's really hard to like you ...............



And he thinks I'm bad. 

Ok, here goes, this one may or may not be tough. We'll see.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2013)

It's tough !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 28, 2013)

It's twin engined.


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 29, 2013)

WW2 era?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> It's twin engined.


Then it's tough, tough!
It's American, Navy, WW2, and will have a number which makes it harder to visualise, as opposed to a name.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes, it is WWII, no it is not Navy. Come on Terry.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 29, 2013)

I guess that lets out a Wildcat


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 29, 2013)

DC-2 ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 29, 2013)

Glenn, Wildcats don't have two engines. Nope, not a DC-2. 
Need another hint?


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 29, 2013)

You didnt say no to US when you said not navy so its most likely American.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes sir it is. And if it helps, it is still flying today. All polished up, if that helps.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 29, 2013)

P-38?


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 29, 2013)

Possibly, Red Bull has one thats shiny and silver like this.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 30, 2013)

Nope, not a P-38, not a fighter. One more clue given.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 30, 2013)

Lockheed Lodestar?


----------



## norab (Jul 30, 2013)

Lockheed Hudson ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 30, 2013)

Not of Lockheed manufacture.
Served as training craft after WWII.


----------



## norab (Jul 30, 2013)

AT-11 Kansan


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 31, 2013)

Who names a plane the kansan? Warhawk, Thunderbolt, Mustang (eye goes lazy) KANSAN!


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 31, 2013)

OOOOH, Kansan as in Kansas citizen duh, I thought it was pronounced KAN-SAN. Sorry anyone from kansas


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 31, 2013)

Nope, not a Kansan. It is not a transport.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2013)

B-25?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 31, 2013)

Way to go Capt. Vic!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2013)

Darn! I was thinking B-25 from the outset, but then thought "Nah, can't be!"


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2013)

Always go with your first thought Terry! Of course if that doesn't work, try your second, third, forth and fifth (in that order).

OK gents, try this:


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2013)

Liberator Mk1 ?
With the B-25, I had no idea what I was looking at, and I made the mistake of letting the colours deceive me. When it was stated it was a twin, I thought maybe the Navy version of the B-25, but then forgot it when Aaron said it wasn't Navy!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 31, 2013)

Landing gear folds the wrong way for a Liberator. Can't think of another high wing 4 engine with sideways folding gear


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2013)

I was hoping someone would say early Lib, but as T-Bolt points out, it is not. It is NOT a Consolidated product.

After the war I'm sure if it survived, they beat this "Plow", from a sword into a plowshare...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2013)

Hmm. Methinks perhaps an Italian type? But no idea what, without going to my library - which is currently in four, tall, and heavy piles, awaiting construction of the new bookshelves !


----------



## Geedee (Jul 31, 2013)

To me, the props look 'German'


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing Gary. Me-264 maybe.?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 1, 2013)

German, but not 264


----------



## wuzak (Aug 1, 2013)

Arado Ar 232?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 1, 2013)

And Hobart's home town hero take's it! 







And my hint about the "Plow" alluded to the fact (IIRC) that ARADO in spanish is plow...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2013)

Way to go Wuzak!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 1, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2013)

Well done, and good one Jim.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 1, 2013)

With the clue that it is German, all I had to do was think of high wing German aircraft.....

Anyway, try this one.






Another with a wheel well!


----------



## Procrastintor (Aug 2, 2013)

RANDOM GUESS
Is it a Beaufighter?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 2, 2013)

Nope.
Not a Bristol.


----------



## norab (Aug 2, 2013)

Yak-11 ?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 2, 2013)

Not a Yak.


----------



## norab (Aug 2, 2013)

Lagg-3 or 5 ?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 2, 2013)

No, not Russian.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2013)

Wild guess, prototype Me-262 with the tail dragger landing gear?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 3, 2013)

Nope, not an Me 262 and not a jet.

And it has more seats.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 3, 2013)

a Texan/Havard/or the naval version?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 3, 2013)

Nope. More seats than them too....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 3, 2013)

De Havilland Comet


Wheels

Edit: 
I missed the "not a jet" clue.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 4, 2013)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> De Havilland Comet
> 
> 
> Wheels
> ...



Right, not a jet and not a Comet.

Not that far off. Around 10 years or so.....


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 4, 2013)

A Provost? (propellered version)


----------



## wuzak (Aug 4, 2013)

No, not a Provost.

It isn't a trainer.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 4, 2013)

A Beech Stagger Wing?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 5, 2013)

Not a Stagger Wing.

It is British.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm bored, sat waiting for a flight back to Chicago, so I'll say its the Bristol Brabazon


----------



## wuzak (Aug 5, 2013)

Not a Bristol.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2013)

I was thinking Bbrabazon too. I'm sure to be wrong, but a wild guess at Avro Tudor?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 5, 2013)

Nope, earlier than those. And smaller.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2013)

Vickers Varsity?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 5, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 6, 2013)

Almost certain I am wrong, but a DH 93?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 6, 2013)

No, it isn't a DH93.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 6, 2013)

DH 91?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, it is the DH 91 Albatross...

http://www.boland-devries.nl/dinkies/_reals/frobisher_files/dh91 at croydon.jpg


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 7, 2013)

Cool! As you can see from my post count, I'm pretty new to this. So a brief reiterating of the rules would be appreciated, for example, are all aircraft fair game, or is this just for wartime aircraft?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 7, 2013)

Pretty much all aircraft, I think.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 7, 2013)

Clayton Magnet said:


> Cool! As you can see from my post count, I'm pretty new to this. So a brief reiterating of the rules would be appreciated, for example, are all aircraft fair game, or is this just for wartime aircraft?


When in doubt, read the first post of the thread! 

GeeDee laid down the basic ground rules, but the game covers just about anything that can get in the air


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 7, 2013)

Understood. I just cropped an image from my phone, hope its not too blurry. Quick instructions as to how to post an image?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's a great tutorial done by NJACO on posting pics here in the forum:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/new-how-upload-pic-33874.html


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 7, 2013)

Here is a nose gear, but from what? This may be super easy for the right viewer.


----------



## norab (Aug 7, 2013)

F7U Cutlass ?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry, it is not a F7U.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 7, 2013)

Think you'll find its the the Avro Arrow ?

And by the way, welcome to the family


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you very much! long time reader, recent contributor. 
And it most certainly is an Avro Arrow, picture taken of the only remaining pieces.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 7, 2013)

Well...that sure didn't take long


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2013)

So Gary, you gonna post a pic or what?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 9, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> So Gary, you gonna post a pic or what?


Jet lag dude...Jet lag !

Here's a quick on for you...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2013)

Geedee said:


> Jet lag dude...Jet lag !
> 
> Here's a quick on for you...


lol...sure, blame it on the jetlag...tell the truth, you were distracted by the ice cream truck!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2013)

Ice cream truck? Hold him while I ask my Mom for money!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 9, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> lol...sure, blame it on the jetlag...tell the truth, you were distracted by the ice cream truck!


It was a rather unexpected event


----------



## Procrastintor (Aug 9, 2013)

Is that an ****ing boat? We dont DO boats.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 9, 2013)

We do if they fly!


----------



## Procrastintor (Aug 9, 2013)

Now to find a picture of a big ship flying...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2013)

Procrastintor said:


> Is that an ****ing boat? We dont DO boats.


We do, in fact, DO ****ing boats...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2013)

Not too sure, but I'll take a stab at the clue...is that the FBA Type H?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry not the FBA Type H. 
It is a flying boat (I dont think its an amphibian) and it needs a bit of work 
It was used where there's a lot of snow


----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2013)

Used where there's a lot of snow? Don't think I've ever seen a flying boat in Macclesfield !


----------



## Procrastintor (Aug 9, 2013)

Antarctica! Only possible explanation, no questions.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 9, 2013)

Try Alaska !


----------



## Procrastintor (Aug 9, 2013)

Is it the site's banner?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 9, 2013)

LOL...not quite mate...never seen a Spitfire with a pylon mounted engine !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2013)

Go on, I'll take a stab, which is bound to be wrong, and guess at Walrus.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 9, 2013)

Felixstowe F.1?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 9, 2013)

I snows a lot there does it?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 10, 2013)

I think Wuzak has it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 10, 2013)

Airframes said:


> I think Wuzak has it.


I honestly don't think so, Terry...the challenge photo shows a horizontal deck with a cleat at the leading edge, the F.1 has a rise to the decking that approaches the gunner's cuppola...no horizontal area for the cleat


----------



## wuzak (Aug 10, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> I honestly don't think so, Terry...the challenge photo shows a horizontal deck with a cleat at the leading edge, the F.1 has a rise to the decking that approaches the gunner's cuppola...no horizontal area for the cleat



I couldn't find a clear shot of the F.1.

When I did a google search it came up with lots of the F.2, which had a completely different shape to the one in the clue.

In any case, the answer is a very early flying boat. If not a Felixstowe, some sort of Curtiss?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 10, 2013)

It not a Felixstowe, Walrus or Curtiss.

Made in the late 20's, single engine and this one is No 57


----------



## norab (Aug 10, 2013)

FBA Type H ?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 10, 2013)

Sorry not a FBA

Double-barrelled makers name 

And you are looking at the front of the fuselage / hull and not a float thingy


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 10, 2013)

Loening S-1?


----------



## Procrastintor (Aug 10, 2013)

I meant the snowy place lol


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 10, 2013)

Hmmm...I was going to say Sikorsky S-38 but I think Aaron might have it...


----------



## wuzak (Aug 10, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Loening S-1?



I don't think so.

But it could be a Keystone-Loening Commuter


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 11, 2013)

I think you've got Wuzak.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 11, 2013)

That sure looks like it and one is in Alaska (snow) so that just might be the one!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 11, 2013)

wuzak said:


> I don't think so. But it could be a Keystone-Loening Commuter



That'll be this one then. Well done mate, bet you had to dig a bit to find her


----------



## Airframes (Aug 11, 2013)

Good one !


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 11, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## wuzak (Aug 11, 2013)

Geedee said:


> That'll be this one then. Well done mate, bet you had to dig a bit to find her



Indeed yes. Would never have got it I hadn't been checking out what Aaron's Loening S-1 looked like.

New clue to come soon.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 11, 2013)

Try this one


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks like the nose of a F-100 Super Sabre...


----------



## wuzak (Aug 11, 2013)

Not an F-100 and not a nose.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 11, 2013)

Republic Rainbow?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 11, 2013)

Ah, yes.....

That was quick!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 11, 2013)

Good one! 

(still think those look like F-100 noses...just sayin')


----------



## wuzak (Aug 12, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> (still think those look like F-100 noses...just sayin')



I suppose, from that angle, they do look like F-100 intakes as seen from above.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 12, 2013)

That Rainbow is one of the best looking planes to ever grace the sky. IIRC One was used as a target at the Aberdeen Proving Grounds. If so, wonder if there is anything left...

Try this one:


----------



## wuzak (Aug 12, 2013)

Vought XF4U-1?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 12, 2013)

No my friend, but you are on the right track!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 12, 2013)

Vultee Vengance ?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 12, 2013)

F4U-1?

(as in, not the prototype)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 12, 2013)

no no guys, sorry. Evidently it was quite a plane, but lack of competent production capacity put paid to any serious operational deployment.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 12, 2013)

Consolidated TBY Sea Wolf? (Originally designed by Vought)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes sir!


----------



## wuzak (Aug 13, 2013)

Excellent.

I'll put up another clue later.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 13, 2013)

Maybe this one will last longer


----------



## norab (Aug 13, 2013)

Fisher P-75 ?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 13, 2013)

Not a Fisher.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 13, 2013)

Need a clue?

It is a single engined fighter.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 14, 2013)

XFY Pogo?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2013)

French VB 10?

Sorry, missed the clue. Couldn't be the VB 10, it had two engines.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 14, 2013)

GM (Fisher) P-75?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 14, 2013)

Maybe a hawker tornado?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 14, 2013)

No and no.

Earlier than those two.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 14, 2013)

Well I'm going to tap out with a last guess, even though it was later than the counter rotating tornado. Curtiss XF14C?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 14, 2013)

I think it's one of three aircraft. It's either the Seafire Mk. 46 or 47, or it's one of the few Mk. 21 Spitfires that had them.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 14, 2013)

I think the clue given would indicate an aircraft earlier than those seafires


----------



## wuzak (Aug 14, 2013)

Not a XF-14 or Supermarine design.

But it is British.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 14, 2013)

Alright, I'm back in. Didn't they build a Hawker Fury with a counter rotating Griffon?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 14, 2013)

They did. But this is not that.

But you are getting closer.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2013)

Martin-Baker 5?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 14, 2013)

No, not an MB-5.

In its original form it flew several years before the MB-5. In the form shown it flew a year or two before the MB-5.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh man, maybe a Firefly IV? I'm running on fumes here


----------



## wuzak (Aug 14, 2013)

Not a Firefly.

Not enough cylinders....


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 14, 2013)

Sooooo, it has a Sabre? Centaurus?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2013)

MB-3 or MB-4?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 15, 2013)

Fairey Gannet


----------



## wuzak (Aug 15, 2013)

Not a Martin Baker.

Definitely not a radial engined beast. Though one of its brothers did get a radial.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 15, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> Fairey Gannet



No, not a Gannet.

This was a prototype aircraft.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 15, 2013)

Not sure of the time they did this, but I know there was a Griffon powered P-51 prototype


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 15, 2013)

Was there some version of Typhoon or Tempest with counter rotating prop that I'm not thinking about?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 15, 2013)

Hmmmm....

British
More cyclinders than a Firefly
Contra props
One of its brothers got a radial....Tempest / Firebrand

I reckon its one of these bad-boys....

The Westland Wyvern


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 15, 2013)

Wuzac's clue has three props per segment, the Wyvern has four...is it possible they tried a three-blade config early on?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 15, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Wuzac's clue has three props per segment, the Wyvern has four...is it possible they tried a three-blade config early on?



Just clocked the number of props and the spinner is more pointed 

Hang on...the prototype looks like it only had a six bladed set up...not sure now


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 15, 2013)

I still think it looks like a Spitfire Mk. 22 nose coned counter rotating prop.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 15, 2013)

Wyvern wasn't a prototype either. I'm assuming this airplane was a test bed of some sort


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 15, 2013)

I thought I had it with the Tornado guess; British single engined fighter, more than twelve cylinders (Vulture), single prototype with counter rotating prop, radial brothers (Centaurus), flew a couple years before MB 5...
I'm totally stumped now


----------



## wuzak (Aug 15, 2013)

Clayton Magnet said:


> I thought I had it with the Tornado guess;



Oops! I missed that answer!

That is indeed it. The Hawker Tornado prototype fitted with contra-rotating props.






Sorry, one and all, for not seeing that answer.

Over to Clayton.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks like quite a hotrod!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 16, 2013)

That intake is a monster...dang near looks bigger than the Tiffy's


----------



## wuzak (Aug 16, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Looks like quite a hotrod!



I think it had a standard Vulture V, modified by Rolls-Royce with a contra-rotating reduction gear setup.

Strangely, the contra props (being tested by de Havillands - I believe the photo is at Hatfield) caused more instability than with the standard prop.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 16, 2013)

Very cool, thanks for that one Wuzak. Sorry about the poor quality of this one, but I'm on vacation and only have the crappy pictures on my phone to mess with.
Hope its not too easy!


----------



## norab (Aug 16, 2013)

Waco YMF ?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry, it is not a WACO YMF.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks like a 'Tiggy' (DH 82 Tigermoth) to me.

As you're from Canada, I'm wondering if its got the enclosed canopy....bit like the Thruxton Jackaroo ?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 16, 2013)

It is not a Tigermoth, but you're close.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 17, 2013)

Clayton Magnet said:


> It is not a Tigermoth, but you're close.



Plain old Moth?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 17, 2013)

No, it's not a De Haviland, but was used in the same role as the Tigermoth.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 17, 2013)

Hmmm...is it a Finch?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 17, 2013)

Again, CLOSE, but it is not a Finch.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 17, 2013)

The Fawn?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 17, 2013)

It sure is a Fleet Fawn. This example can be found at the Bomber Command Museum in Nanton Alberta.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 17, 2013)

And yes Geedee, it sports an enclosed canopy!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 17, 2013)

Way to go Dave!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2013)

I was racking my brain trying to figure out the other trainer Fleet made...eventually remembered the Fawn 

Anyway, here's the next Challenge!

First clue: It is a WWII aircraft


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 18, 2013)

I have no clue.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> First clue: It is a WWII aircraft


 


Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I have no clue.


Yes you do


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 18, 2013)

You wouldn't pull my trick and post one twice now would you? 
Mars Martin.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2013)

lol...nope

It's not a flying boat/seaplane


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 18, 2013)

B-17G?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2013)

Smaller...if this helps any, it's single engined.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 19, 2013)

Avenger?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2013)

Not an Avenger, it's not a carrier aircraft


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2013)

It's a grey thing on another grey thing ......


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2013)

Airframes said:


> It's a grey thing on another grey thing ......


Very close! 

And it is an Allied aircraft


----------



## Geedee (Aug 19, 2013)

T Bolt ? ... and I meant the republic version


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2013)

wow!

I've finally posted a challenge that you didn't ID by the rivets, Gary! 

It's not a P-47, it's not an American fighter

And as an extra clue, it's designation is out of sequence meaning it was produced after it's siblings that have a higher designated model (type) number


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 19, 2013)

Spitfire Mk.VIII.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2013)

Not British


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 19, 2013)

Boomerang?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2013)

Not Australian either 

But it is a single-engined fighter


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2013)

Mexican FAJ-1TA ...............


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2013)

lol Terry, this is an definately an Allied fighter, but not Mexican (they used American fighters anyway)

This Allied fighter saw combat in the European Theater.

It may not be something currently seen in the UK air museums as it's not too common these days and certainly wouldn't have been seen in Britain during the war (even though it is an Allied fighter)


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 19, 2013)

Apache?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2013)

Not an Apache, it's not an American fighter


----------



## wuzak (Aug 19, 2013)

Bloch MB.152?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2013)

Not a Bloch or French and it was powered by a V-12 liquid cooled engine


----------



## wuzak (Aug 19, 2013)

Yak 3?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2013)

wuzak said:


> Yak 3?


Outstanding job, yes it is a YaK-3M!

Well done 

Here it is, at the Redding Airshow in 2009.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 19, 2013)

The ETO clue threw me a bit. I always thought of the Eastern Front as different to the ETO.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 19, 2013)

Having entered service in 1944, it did see action over European airspace during the last year, but I was trying to avoid mentioning the Ost-front in specific


----------



## wuzak (Aug 19, 2013)

Try this one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2013)

What is that? A shark being attacked by an octopus?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 20, 2013)

No, not exactly.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 20, 2013)

Should I give another pictorial clue?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2013)

wuzak said:


> Should I give another pictorial clue?


It's a good enough...is it a bomber?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 20, 2013)

That was one of the envisioned roles, yes.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2013)

Is it of German manufacture?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2013)

Me410?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 20, 2013)

Nope. Not a Messerschmitt.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 21, 2013)

He112?


----------



## Nig (Aug 21, 2013)

Panavia tornado


----------



## wuzak (Aug 21, 2013)

Clayton Magnet said:


> He112?



No. But warm.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 21, 2013)

Nig said:


> Panavia tornado



No, and very cold.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 21, 2013)

He 118?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 21, 2013)

He 100?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 21, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> He 118?



Getting closer.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 21, 2013)

Clayton Magnet said:


> He 100?



No.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2013)

He162 ?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 21, 2013)

No. A prop plane, never went into production.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 21, 2013)

He-119?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 21, 2013)

Hs129?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 21, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> He-119?



Yep!












Heinkel He 119 | Old Machine Press


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2013)

Good one.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 21, 2013)

wow...hellova job, Aaron!

Great challenge this time around!


----------



## wuzak (Aug 22, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> wow...hellova job, Aaron!
> 
> Great challenge this time around!



Thanks!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks, I had to do some some looking but when Wuzak said they thought about making it a bomber it clicked. It was intended for recon. See if I can find one in my little archive. Ok folks, try this one. It shouldn't be very hard, and this is at full size. Just cropped.........massively cropped.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2013)

Trolley Ac socket hatch on a P-51 ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 22, 2013)

Nope, not a 51. But it is an American aircraft.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 22, 2013)

Mmm, a P-39 power socket? - restored 'cos that Phillips screw securing it ain't OEM...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 22, 2013)

Nope, not a P-39. It's not a fighter.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 22, 2013)

Not a fighter...how about a recon like the grasshopper?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 22, 2013)

B-17?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 23, 2013)

Dave,s close. It's not a -17.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2013)

Piper Cub (but that's the same as Grasshopper I presume).


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 23, 2013)

Nope, not the grasshopper.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2013)

Stinson L-5 ?


----------



## norab (Aug 23, 2013)

B-24?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 23, 2013)

Not an L-5 Terry but you guys are getting warmer. And it's not a bomber.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2013)

Fairchild Argus ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 23, 2013)

Not an Argus, you were warmer before.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2013)

Vigilant - or is that the same as the L-5, I can never remember? Ooh look! Milk - it must be Tuesday .....


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Aug 24, 2013)

It's been a while since I visited, so from the prior post:

http://oldmachinepress.wordpress.com/2012/12/05/heinkel-he-119/

Just checking... Has the original rule:


"_*Only stipulation is that you must use your own pictures....not ones from the Internet or copied / scanned in from books etc.*_" found on thread page one been relaxed?


----------



## norab (Aug 24, 2013)

L-6 ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2013)

Not bomber, not fighter but a grasshopper is close...so that might rule out a transport

How about a Bird-dog?


----------



## Nig (Aug 24, 2013)

Beechcraft 17 staggerwing?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 24, 2013)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> It's been a while since I visited, so from the prior post:
> 
> Heinkel He 119 | Old Machine Press
> 
> ...



I thought that was relaxed some time ago, since it allows for more interesting challenges.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2013)

Oldcrowcv, it's been relaxed so more folks can participate.
Dave, you win the cigar sir! Good one to but then, like you Martin, you know what I have shot.
I have a request. Would one of the mods please remove the first shot of this sequence. It's the full size shot and is 4 megs. I tried but it would not delete it. Sorry, thank you in advance.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 25, 2013)

Actually, I haven't seen that shot of yours! I was using the power of deduction and your clues helped narrow it...but I was running out of Liason ideas...

By the way, you can kill the photo if you go to Edit Post > Advanced and then look down a little bit and find "Manage Attachments" with the list of images included in the post...select the photo you wish to get rid of by hovering the cursor over the image and click the X and there ya' go!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2013)

I did that and it brings up the little ? and x, they aren't working. I click'em and nothing happens.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2013)

Oops! Sorry about that guys!

I've been up to my neck in Physical Therapy, Doc's visits and all sorts of mayhem the past few days and haven't been on the computer (big difference between the PC and that dang iPad!!)

Anyway, here's the next challenge!

Go ahead and have it a look-over and clues will be forthcoming when needed


----------



## norab (Aug 29, 2013)

Cessna 310 ?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2013)

Turbo DC3 ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 29, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Turbo DC3 ?


Good guess, Terry since it was a twin...but norab beat ya' with the correct answer!



norab said:


> Cessna 310 ?


Technically speaking, it's a Cessna L-27B military version, so you're correct!

Well done!


----------



## norab (Aug 29, 2013)

here is our next test


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 29, 2013)

Gene Soucy's Grumman Ag Cat.


----------



## norab (Aug 29, 2013)

right off the bat


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 29, 2013)

Now that was fast!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 30, 2013)

One of the aircraft groups on FB had posted a photo of it two days ago. Sorry.

Ok, this may be fairly easy, I'm running out of aircraft photos.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 31, 2013)

It's a yellow thing with a hole in it !


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2013)

Clues man...toss out a few clues...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2013)

It's not military.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2013)

it's a civilian yellow thing with a hole in it ................ OK, a wrong guess - Bede BD5 ? No it's not - it's a helicopter thingy, the civvie version of the 'Roach'. Can't remember the name/number.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2013)

No sorry Terry, it is very popular with the private crowd because you can build it for about 60 grand. You can have one built for about twice that. It has excellent fuel consumption ratings and has a fairly high cruise speed. They are small. Pilot and passenger and a little luggage.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Sep 1, 2013)

RV-8?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2013)

Clayton, you are very close sir. It,s not an 8.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Sep 1, 2013)

RV-6? Logical next guess, seeing as how they have the same intake!


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Sep 1, 2013)

If that's wrong, my next guess will be.....RV-4


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2013)

You're still wrong. Not a 6 or a 4.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Sep 1, 2013)

RV-7?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 2, 2013)

And Clayton has it folks. It is a RV-7A.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2013)

Never heard of it, but then I'm _way_ out of touch with light aviation. I've just heard that de Havilland have launched a new aircraft, Tiger Moth or something .....


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry, I'm a little swamped at work. Ill try and post a picture tonight.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Sep 3, 2013)

Here is the clue...


----------



## norab (Sep 3, 2013)

Lysander ?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Sep 3, 2013)

It is not a Lysander.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2013)

Blenheim/Bollingbroke ?


----------



## Geedee (Sep 3, 2013)

Hmmmm. initial thought was a Swordfish but the prop is wrong. then I thought it was a Polikarpov fighter but aint convinced. I'll have another think


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2013)

It's what appears to be a bob weight on the prop which is throwing me off.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Sep 3, 2013)

Well that didnt take very long! Airframes got it. Its a Bolingbroke IV, from the same museum as the Fleet Fawn.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Sep 3, 2013)

The bob weight is the counter balance for the variable pitch propeller.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes I know - it was just the angle of the photo, with the edge of the bob weight visible, made it look smaller than a Blenheim, which is why I had doubts.
Anyway, try this one. Apologies for the grain/pixelation, but I think it shouldn't take too long to solve.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 3, 2013)

I have no idea but here's a guess. PBY Catalina?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2013)

Good guess Aaron, but no cigar I'm afraid. It has, however, got the same amount of wings and engines as a PBY ...................


----------



## wuzak (Sep 3, 2013)

C-46?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 3, 2013)

B-25 in Navy colors?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2013)

Not a C-46 or B-25, but part of it is grey !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 4, 2013)

Mosquito? I'm really going out on a limb here as it really dosn't match the clues but...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2013)

Matches the clues very well Jim. 
It's grey in parts (most of it in fact!), it's a monoplane, and it's got two engines, and it _*is*_ a Mosquito!
It's the Mosquito NFII of Tony Agar, who started the restoration in the early 1970s, with some small sections and a cockpit, and it now has both engines running, and is based at the Yorkshire Air Museum, Elvington.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh cool! I was thinking it had to have the wing area of a PBY, but that door looked too much like a Mossie.

Anyway, try this:


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 4, 2013)

A-20?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 4, 2013)

Not an A-20


----------



## wuzak (Sep 4, 2013)

Ju 188?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2013)

They look like Browning .303s, and that turret, or barbette, looks familiar. I'm sure I'm not right, but I'll take a guess at the Mosquito with the experimental, rear-facing turret?


----------



## wuzak (Sep 4, 2013)

Airframes said:


> They look like Browning .303s, and that turret, or barbette, looks familiar. I'm sure I'm not right, but I'll take a guess at the Mosquito with the experimental, rear-facing turret?



Te experimental Mosquito turret was manned and, IIRC, had 4 guns.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2013)

I believe you're right. Didn't think it was that, but it still looks familiar. Can't think where I've seen it before though.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry lads it's neither of those. Neither country either.


----------



## wuzak (Sep 4, 2013)

A-26


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 5, 2013)

Not an A-26... Think southern-hemisphere


----------



## wuzak (Sep 5, 2013)

CAC Woomera?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 5, 2013)

My very good friend from Hobart has it!!


----------



## wuzak (Sep 5, 2013)

Never knew it had remote barbettes until a short time ago.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 5, 2013)

Why is there no mass market 1/72 scale kit of this wonderful aircraft!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2013)

Good one - and certainly not what I was thinking of !


----------



## wuzak (Sep 5, 2013)

How about this one?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 6, 2013)

That has to be the bow of Buck Roger's spaceship...I'd know those rivets anywhere!


----------



## wuzak (Sep 6, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> That has to be the bow of Buck Roger's spaceship...I'd know those rivets anywhere!



No, not Buck Roger's spaceship. But from that era (well, the comic's era).


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 6, 2013)

A schneider-cup racer?


----------



## wuzak (Sep 6, 2013)

That it is.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 6, 2013)

Is it the Supermarine S.6B?



> A schneider-cup racer?



No, Capt. Vick, it's a Schneider Trophy racer.  







You won't be lifting that up above your head on the podium and drinking Dom Perignon out of it.


----------



## wuzak (Sep 6, 2013)

nuuumannn said:


> Is it the Supermarine S.6B?



Indeed, that is the beast.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 6, 2013)

That was a lucky guess; it was the first thing that sprang to mind when you said about it being a Schneider Trophy aircraft.






The clue is "You gotta know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em, know when to walk away, know when to run..."


----------



## tengu1979 (Sep 6, 2013)

I am opting for a Folland Gnat in Red Arrows Colors but can be wrong

Not even sure what I am looking at.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 6, 2013)

nuuumannn said:


> You won't be lifting that up above your head on the podium and drinking Dom Perignon out of it.



Not a chance!


----------



## norab (Sep 6, 2013)

Lockheed Jetstar?


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 6, 2013)

Nope. Tengu1979's on the right track, but it's not a Gnat - and its not British or American. Definitely post war.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 7, 2013)

BAE Hawk?

*edit...wait, that's British never mind...


----------



## wuzak (Sep 7, 2013)

Pilatus PC-9


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 7, 2013)

And the winner is Kenny Rogers...

Pilatus PC-9 of the RAAF aerobatic display team, the Roulettes.


----------



## wuzak (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 7, 2013)

Bell XP-77?


----------



## wuzak (Sep 7, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Bell XP-77?



Yes sir.

A little too easy?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2013)

I am lost on the Kenny Rogers clue


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 7, 2013)

> I am lost on the Kenny Rogers clue



Viking, the RAAF display team is called the Roulettes and the Kenny Rogers song I quoted from was the Gambler - thought that might not have been all that obvious in hindsight!


----------



## wuzak (Sep 8, 2013)

nuuumannn said:


> Viking, the RAAF display team is called the Roulettes and the Kenny Rogers song I quoted from was the Gambler - thought that might not have been all that obvious in hindsight!



The clue made sense to me only after I figured it was a Pilatus of the Roulettes.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 8, 2013)

Dam...........

That makes sense to me now!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry guys, I'll be a bit more obvious next time. I thought if any of you would get it it'd be you, wuzak.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 8, 2013)

In light of all the fuss that I caused in another thread of my beloved forum I thought this was appropriate.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 9, 2013)

What? No guesses yet? I gave you a picture of the whole plane for goodness sake! And half the name to boot!


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Sep 9, 2013)

A7M?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 9, 2013)

Not a Reppu, wish it was...


----------



## norab (Sep 9, 2013)

Vultee A-31 ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 9, 2013)

Nope, not a Vultee


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 9, 2013)

Guardian?
The landing gear is not correct for this though.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 9, 2013)

Or a Curtiss XBTC?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 9, 2013)

Not a Grumman product, but the Curtiss is a very good guess...but still wrong


----------



## wuzak (Sep 9, 2013)

Martin AM Mauler?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 9, 2013)

Not a mauler


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks alot like a Douglas Skyraider...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2013)

Sure if you're smoking crack! Just kidding. No it's not a skyraider.


----------



## wuzak (Sep 10, 2013)

Curtiss XP-60E?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2013)

Nope not a Curtiss


----------



## Geedee (Sep 10, 2013)

First thought was the Blackburn 'Baby Battleship', the Firebrand, then looking at the undercart, I remembered this obscurity 

Kaiser-Fleetwings XBTK

It was supposed to be a replacement for the Avenger and Helldiver


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 11, 2013)

XA-41?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2013)

Gary has it!!!! Good going! I was disparing that it would have to be a pass..


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 12, 2013)

Way to go Gary!!!!!!


----------



## Geedee (Sep 14, 2013)

She certainly looked a big brute. Nice one !

OK, here's my offering.

You all know this plane but maybe havent seen it with this undercart mod


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 14, 2013)

Is it a helicopter?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 14, 2013)

A Spitfire?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 14, 2013)

P-51?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2013)

That shape looks very familiar, rather Cessna-like, but I don't think it is.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 15, 2013)

Its not a chopper, '51, Spitfire or Cessna 

I've posted one of these previously....queue much frantic searching back through old posts


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 16, 2013)

It's a helicopter.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 17, 2013)

It not a helicopter.

Its 'namesake' is found only in North America

One was modified to show the Art of aerobatics


----------



## wuzak (Sep 17, 2013)

Chipmunk?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 17, 2013)

I think Wuzak's got it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 17, 2013)

Damn, I thought in was a Vultee Vole or maybe a Republic Thunder-Rabbit. Well you can't win them all.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 18, 2013)

Yup, its a Chippie !.

Thought the clue about Art (Vance) and aerobatics (Supermonk) would give it away...and ya know what ?...I was right


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2013)

I new that wing root pick up was familiar! I wonder what it would go like, across the ground, on those little wheels!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 18, 2013)

To answer your question Terry. Like, not far.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2013)

But it'd get there quickly !!


----------



## wuzak (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok, so I got the answer after some very revealing clues!

Try this one guys


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## T Bolt (Sep 19, 2013)

Anti-matter vent in the Millennium Falcon


----------



## Geedee (Sep 19, 2013)

Does-Matter vent on a CH46 Sea Knight

....actually I'm wrong so it doesn't-matter ! 

Its a CH47 Chinook


----------



## wuzak (Sep 19, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> Anti-matter vent in the Millennium Falcon



It's fast, but not as fast as the Millenium Falcon.

Also, not from a galaxy far, far away....


----------



## wuzak (Sep 19, 2013)

Geedee said:


> Does-Matter vent on a CH46 Sea Knight
> 
> ....actually I'm wrong so it doesn't-matter !
> 
> Its a CH47 Chinook



Not a helicopter.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2013)

Underside air intake bypass / bleed air vents on a F-4 Phantom ?


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 19, 2013)

It says Tomcat more to me.


----------



## wuzak (Sep 19, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Underside air intake bypass / bleed air vents on a F-4 Phantom ?


 
No, not a Phantom.


----------



## wuzak (Sep 19, 2013)

Catch22 said:


> It says Tomcat more to me.



Not a Tomcat.


----------



## wuzak (Sep 19, 2013)

It is American - later than Phantom, earlier than Tomcat.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2013)

F-111?


----------



## wuzak (Sep 20, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> F-111?



Yep, that's the one.

http://data3.primeportal.net/hangar/luc_colin3/f-111e_67-0120/images/f-111e_67-0120_01_of_69.jpg


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 20, 2013)

HA!, I knew it was a vent


----------



## Geedee (Sep 20, 2013)

See....told you it wasn't a CH46 !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2013)

Try this wreck...


----------



## norab (Sep 20, 2013)

Ki-51 Sonya ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2013)

Nope...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 20, 2013)

George?


----------



## wuzak (Sep 20, 2013)

Going to go a little left field:

Grumman TBF/TBM Avenger?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2013)

Not a George amigo... 

It was a rare bird indeed, that surprisingly was kitted by what I would consider a major firm...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2013)

Come to think of it it does look like a captured Avenger, especially in wing plan, but it is not...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 23, 2013)

A B-5M?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2013)

Nope...a follow-up version would have mounted jets.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 24, 2013)

J-9Y?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 24, 2013)

Nope, but it was to be an IJN plane. Another hint: The long pole in front of the nose is the prop-shaft, which should give you an idea where the engine was located.


----------



## norab (Sep 25, 2013)

Ki-98 ?


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 25, 2013)

From the hints given, is it a Yokosuka R2Y Keiun? It's the only thing that matches your description; long prop shaft, conversion to jet power, IJN use...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes Sir! Good going!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 25, 2013)

Okay then, here's mine.






First clue; the Galapagos Islands were first seen from here...


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 25, 2013)

Il28 - Beagle...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 25, 2013)

Great Clue!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 26, 2013)

Too easy, Aaron! Should have come up with a harder clue. It's actually an Il-28U Mascot, but I couldn't resist the Beagle reference.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 26, 2013)

That would be one sleek plane without the original cockpit.


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 26, 2013)

Rihgto then, try this fit little thing!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2013)

Bristol F2b Fighter?


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 26, 2013)

Bugger!
That's right, the Brisfit!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice pic!
I'll admit, I wasn't sure, so more of a guess really!
OK, try this one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow, that picture is messing with my vision. On one hand it looks as if the left side is more in the foreground, but then it switches to the right! Bla!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 26, 2013)

Lancaster?


----------



## norab (Sep 26, 2013)

F8F bearcat ?


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 27, 2013)

Take a seat, Capt.Vick... 

Yep, with norab; from that pic I can deduce that it was taken at Duxford, very recently in fact. Or you can just look at Terry and Karl's thread on the Duxford airshow in the Warbirds section, where you'll find the image it is cropped from!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2013)

It is indeed a Bearcat and, as Grant correctly announced, it's Stephen Gray's example at Duxford, taken on Sunday 8th September this year.


----------



## norab (Sep 27, 2013)

Ok, here is an older bird


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 27, 2013)

U.S. Navy Curtiss SOC


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 28, 2013)

Douglas Dolphin?


----------



## norab (Sep 28, 2013)

not a Curtiss, you are very close nuuumannn


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 28, 2013)

Out came the Douglas book; either a Y1C-26A, which is an AAC Dolphin or the bigger YOA-5, although I'm angling for the AAC Dolphin-by-another-name.


----------



## norab (Sep 29, 2013)

YOA-5 it is,


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 29, 2013)

Right, thanks for that; wasn't sure if it was the YOA-5 since the colours looked a bit like the AAC Dolphin. Anyhoo. I'll post something soon; busy with a Bf 110 fin at the moment...


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 30, 2013)

What does this svelte undercarriage belong to?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 30, 2013)

norab said:


> YOA-5 it is,
> 
> View attachment 244351



That nose looks distinctly French!


----------



## norab (Oct 14, 2013)

bump, bump,bump


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2013)

Winjeel ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 14, 2013)

My first impression was a Fi156, but it appears to be the trailing edge of a wing down there in the photo and the gear is too short...

I think I'm stumped on this one...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 17, 2013)

I think Nuuumann has fallen asleep Dave. We need a hint or two.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 21, 2013)

Yawwn... just woken up; sorry guys; been on a sabbatical for medical reasons. Pre WW2 European low-wing monoplane.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2013)

Sokol something or other ?


----------



## tengu1979 (Oct 22, 2013)

Cauldron CR.714 ?? It really looks like French to me.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2013)

Para-phrasing a line from the Bill Murray movie "Meatballs": "Some kind of airplane?"


----------



## Geedee (Oct 23, 2013)

I get the impression its powered by a radial and maybe a cabin type cockpit. No reason, just a feeling is all


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 24, 2013)

I still have no clue.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 29, 2013)

Once again, sorry I'm late; we had our local school gala this weekend and my wife and I were helping out, so been a bit busy.

It's an Arado Ar 79.











If anyone else wants to post a picture, be my guest.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2013)

Good one Grant.
Duxford, early 1980's? I think that one visited my local club for a fly- in once.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Terry, early noughties, actually. The Deutches Technic Museum Bf 108 was also there on that day.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2013)

Oops! Typo - it should have read early 90's.
Thanks Grant.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 30, 2013)

No worries, Terry. The Arado is a lovely looking aeroplane. Watching it and the Bf 108 in flight together was a neat sight.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2013)

The Ar79 and Bf108 both look like they'd be fun to fly and the Arado set a few records back in it's day, also


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 30, 2013)

Sadly that one is the last surviving example and it has been retired to the Deutches Technik Museum in Berlin, so the chance to see it fly, let alone fly it has gone forever. At least a few Bf 108s still grace the skies.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2013)

In this day and age of reproductions, it would be nice to see them turn to the fun and practical for a change.

Don't get me wrong, it's awesome to see new Fw190s, Me262s and the rest, but just imagine a brand-shiney new Bf108 sitting on the ramp!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 30, 2013)

I'd love to see that! Someone _should_ put the Bf 108 back into production as a light tourer! The GAF Gonad is being built by Gippsland and the Twotter by Viking, so...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2013)

Either the Bf108 or the Ar79 would be great to see...heck, why not both, for that matter.

Messerchmitt is still in business, so they could *technically* bring it back as a procuct line...not sure who holds the rights to Arado these days, if anybody.


----------



## DFM+BB (Nov 1, 2013)

Very Nice one !


----------



## norab (Nov 10, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok, this may be pretty easy but we'll give it a go.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2013)

It's easy if you know about grey, East European or Russian things !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## norab (Nov 10, 2013)

L-29 Delphin ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 10, 2013)

It's all your's Norab. Nice and quick job sir!


----------



## norab (Nov 10, 2013)

OK, let's give this a try


----------



## wuzak (Nov 10, 2013)

Fw 190D-9?


----------



## norab (Nov 11, 2013)

nope, it is a single engine though


----------



## Airframes (Nov 11, 2013)

Pilatus P2 ?


----------



## norab (Nov 11, 2013)

not Swiss


----------



## wuzak (Nov 11, 2013)

Bf 109?


----------



## norab (Nov 11, 2013)

not German


----------



## wuzak (Nov 11, 2013)

Buchon?


----------



## norab (Nov 11, 2013)

not Spanish either, or Czech


----------



## norab (Nov 12, 2013)

time for a clue, low wing monoplane, single engine


----------



## wuzak (Nov 12, 2013)

Spitfire?


----------



## norab (Nov 13, 2013)

nope, two seater


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2013)

AT6/T6/Harvard/Texan ?


----------



## norab (Nov 13, 2013)

no, fixed landing gear


----------



## norab (Nov 13, 2013)

time for another clue, fixed landing gear with tailwheel,


----------



## wuzak (Nov 13, 2013)

Val?


----------



## norab (Nov 14, 2013)

not military, here is a sort of clue, I might call it a truck, but you might call it a lorry


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2013)

Harvard?


----------



## norab (Nov 14, 2013)

nope


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Nov 14, 2013)

Is it one of those strange Makhonine 101's? its a long shot, but i've seen pictures of one in German markings.


----------



## norab (Nov 14, 2013)

no not a Makhonie (had to look that one up) but the German markings are indeed not authentic, it's a modern civy bird


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Nov 15, 2013)

Is it a RV-4 or 6 or 7 or something?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Nov 15, 2013)

Ah, I think I found it. RV-8 "black 8"?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 15, 2013)

Clayton Magnet said:


> Ah, I think I found it. RV-8 "black 8"?


I think you've got it, there!


----------



## norab (Nov 15, 2013)

It is indeed the Van RV-8 "Black 8"


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2013)

And it's pretending to be a JG3 .........?
Answers on the back of a £20 note to ................


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Nov 18, 2013)

Sorry about the delay, I took this picture at work this morning...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2013)

I thought at first ot was a P-51 flap, but the aerofoil and dihedral tell me it isn't. No idea !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 20, 2013)

Me 262?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Nov 20, 2013)

Not a P-51 or a 262, a little newer than that.


----------



## norab (Nov 20, 2013)

F-86 ?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Nov 20, 2013)

Not an F-86, but it is a jet.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 20, 2013)

Look like a leading edge slat to me, but what off? Any more clues, Clayton, like, where do you work?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Nov 20, 2013)

It IS a leading edge slat, but I dont want to get too specific about my job yet. All ill say is that I am an aircraft mechanic in Canada. The fluid visible on the wing is anti-ice fluid, because it was -30°C that day.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks civilian but not sure.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2013)

Ah! It's a Boeing 'Dream Lifter', which accidentally taxied into the wrong hangar ................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Nov 22, 2013)

It IS civilian, but its not a Boeing.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 22, 2013)

Airbus?


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 23, 2013)

Is it a bizjet, Clayton? Canadair Challenger or Bombardier Global Express maybe?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Nov 24, 2013)

Close enough for me. Its a Bombardier (formally Canadair) Challenger 890. The private version of the CRJ 900. Cant seem to upload pics from this dang tablet, so you will have to google it. Off to you nuuumannn...


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks Clayton, the Canadian connection led me there; I work on Dash 8s for crust.







What is it, then?


----------



## Geedee (Nov 24, 2013)

Bolkow Junior ?

G-ATSI


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 24, 2013)

That was too easy, Gary! ZK-CJE "Emma", actually; belongs to a colleague of mine, an Air New Zealand avionics instructor, but it's up for sale.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2013)

Good one Grant, and well done Gary! I was going to go for Socata Rallye, but as soon as Gaz posted Bolkow, I knew he was right!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2013)

That one I would have never gotten.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 24, 2013)

Me niether! Way to go Gary!


----------



## Geedee (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Here's a little teaser for you


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2013)

Beech 18 ?


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 27, 2013)

cessna t-50? very unique spinners and only a 2 blade prop...


----------



## Geedee (Nov 28, 2013)

Its not a Beech 18 or a Cessna T-50, both good tries  

Clue...it has a nose wheel


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2013)

Is it that 'up-dated', nose wheel version of the Beech-18, the type number/name of which I can't remember?


----------



## Geedee (Nov 28, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Is it that 'up-dated', nose wheel version of the Beech-18, the type number/name of which I can't remember?



You mean this one ?.....errrr, sorry, nope


----------



## Geedee (Nov 30, 2013)

Here's a bigger piccie


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2013)

Ah, it's a three-engined, nose-wheeled red thingy that I haven't a clue about!


----------



## Geedee (Nov 30, 2013)

Yup !


----------



## norab (Nov 30, 2013)

well the bird in the back is clearly a Beech Staggerwing, Lets try Yak 52 for the mystery plane


----------



## Geedee (Nov 30, 2013)

Deffo a Staggerwing in the 'not foreground', and it's not a Yak 52 in the front.

Clue two....trailer


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2013)

Reaching here,....................BT-1?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry Aaron, not a BT

Another clue...crew of 3


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Procrastintor (Dec 3, 2013)

Let's see, one corner of the USSR star, that's a... STAR-t. Got that out of the way, now, it doesn't look pre-war, which is odd for a 3-engine. Though I'm probably wrong lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2013)

There's no star, and it's a single engine, nose wheel type, with a crew of three - and we don't know what it is yet.


----------



## norab (Dec 4, 2013)

Yak 18T ?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 4, 2013)

Here's the full pic 

And we're trying to identify the plane that fits the motor nearest 

Its not a Yak, Nosewheel, Trailers , not a Beech or a Yak or a BT, American

Took the piccie at Oshkosh and it was sunny....I know, clues are a bit frugal


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2013)

Perhaps the original Cessna 'Caravan' (if there was such a beast), not the current one?


----------



## Procrastintor (Dec 4, 2013)

You sneaky baste'd you, showing the two planes close up like they're one aircraft.


----------



## Procrastintor (Dec 4, 2013)

Is it a Sukhoi SU 27? EDIT: SU 26 lol, NOOOT the same thing


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Dec 4, 2013)

WACO AVN-8?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2013)

Clayton may have it. I can't figure it out, that's for sure.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 5, 2013)

My guess is that it's red


----------



## Procrastintor (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh, if just have to guess like that, I think it's a plane! If we're getting super-specific, it's prop-driven.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 6, 2013)

Rightyho chaps...quick update on clues methinks 

American
Nose wheel
Seats three
Trailer
Frugal
The last two should it give it away 

And its got red on it and a two bladed swizzle-stick

Hey, Procrastintor (interesting name !), sorry dude, don't know your personal, but gotta ask, why is the belly tank under the 'Hawk in your siggy block put on backwards ? .Is a painting error by the artist or did they put them on pointy end first for some operational reason ?. If so, interested to find out more about this !.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2013)

Still haven't a clue, apart from it's red, American, a three-seater prop bird with a nose wheel, and driving me nuts!
Oh, and I believe certain drop tank types, on some versions of the P-40, were mounted Rs about face, I _think_ something to do with fuel feed, but my knowledge of the type is limited.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 6, 2013)

Cheers Terry, hadn't noticed it before !. Sorry about my spartan clues and you're all wrong....it aint a red airplane !, lets see if this helps any more


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2013)

Spartan 8W, the military development from the 'Executive' 7W maybe?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2013)

Geedee said:


> Cheers Terry, hadn't noticed it before !. Sorry about my spartan clues and you're all wrong....*it aint a red airplane !*, lets see if this helps any more


Well, hell's bells...I couldn't even guess that part right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Dec 6, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Spartan 8W, the military development from the 'Executive' 7W maybe?



Close enough for me ...was having fun with the clues....trailer (they stopped making planes and started to make trailers !!)...frugal (spartan !)....spartan (Spartan !!!!!)



> Well, hell's bells...I couldn't even guess that part right.



Chin up dude...its soon beer o'clock time

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2013)

Geedee said:


> Close enough for me ...was having fun with the clues....trailer (they stopped making planes and started to make trailers !!)...frugal (spartan !)....spartan (Spartan !!!!!)


Was a good challenge, not often we get one that stumps the crowd, well done!



Geedee said:


> Chin up dude...its soon beer o'clock time


Copy that...the weekend starts soon!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2013)

I'll find and post something shortly - it's beer call time!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 6, 2013)

'Spitfire' ?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2013)

Darn! Didn't get to the pub, as a friend called in who can't take a hint to b*gg*r off !
Anyway, try this one - shouldn't be too difficult methinks.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2013)

C-47?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2013)

Not a C-47, but it has got a 'round' lump up front!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2013)

C-130?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2013)

Not a C-130, and not as many engines. Flying this could be an education, and you may need a big hat too ...................


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Geedee (Dec 7, 2013)

Its a .......
Hah...not saying


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2013)

I knew you'd know you know ! 
Another clue - you don't need a Master's Degree to fill yer boots with this one, but with Gary, Jan, me and a couple or three more, we could all share a cuppa .....


----------



## norab (Dec 7, 2013)

Texan, Harvard, SNJ ?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2013)

Yep, six people, sharing a cuppa - tea, so T-6, and boots, as in Texan boots, and of course a Master's Degree from Harvard. This one being at Duxford, UK.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## norab (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok, let's try this bird


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2013)

Skyfox?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 9, 2013)

T33 Shooting Star


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 9, 2013)

T-34?


----------



## norab (Dec 9, 2013)

none of the above, not a trainer


----------



## wuzak (Dec 9, 2013)

Lockheed F-104?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm thinking something bigger, like Warning Star (Constellation) maybe?


----------



## norab (Dec 10, 2013)

not military


----------



## Geedee (Dec 10, 2013)

How 'bout a LearJet...?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2013)

That was my next guess.


----------



## norab (Dec 10, 2013)

not a Lear, not a US design


----------



## Geedee (Dec 11, 2013)

Piaggio P166


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 11, 2013)

Dusty Crop-Hopper? (After the Mexican T-33 mods of course!)


----------



## norab (Dec 11, 2013)

nope, it is a twin


----------



## norab (Dec 11, 2013)

seats 7, 11, or 15 passengers


----------



## norab (Dec 12, 2013)

a little more


----------



## Airframes (Dec 12, 2013)

Mystere ?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 13, 2013)

It certainly is a Mystere !....sorry mystery 

Its probably something daft like that DH Vampire that modded into a passenger jet


----------



## norab (Dec 13, 2013)

not a mystere, ands not a Vampire ???, but it is a European design


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 13, 2013)

Piaggio PD.808?


----------



## norab (Dec 13, 2013)

not Italian, this one may be a clean sweep


----------



## Geedee (Dec 13, 2013)

norab said:


> not a mystere, ands not a Vampire ???, but it is a European design



Check it out 
de Havilland D.H.113 Vampire NF.10


----------



## norab (Dec 13, 2013)

interesting mod, never heard of it, the mystery bird is not an English design, but you might say it's designers were forward thinking


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## norab (Dec 13, 2013)

there are more in museums than flying


----------



## Geedee (Dec 14, 2013)

Let 420 ?
Nope, cancel that, there's a lot flying :-/

Hang on a minute... back in a minute....i know what it is


----------



## Geedee (Dec 14, 2013)

Got it... been bugging me for a while.
Lets see....
You didn't say only 47 where built....
You didn't say anything about the wing spar passing through the fuselage behind the passenger cabin without decreasing cabin volume....
You didn't say anything about it being powered by General Electric CJ610-5 powerplants....
You didn't say anything about it having swept forward wings....
In other words....
It's designed and built by HAMBURGER FLUGZEUGBAU GmbH (HFB)

Its a HFB320 HansaJet !. That front windshield is unmistakable !

Nice one mate


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2013)

I do believe you're right old chap!
I'm not well versed in relatively modern civvy stuff, but I thought it was something like one of the French, or in this case, German, 'biz jets'.


----------



## norab (Dec 14, 2013)

Well done, it is the Hansa jet







and I did mention _*sweep*_ and _*forward*_ in my clues


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 14, 2013)

Way to go Gary! I kept looking for a windscreen with that design and never did find it. Good one Norab.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2013)

Way to go G-man! So you like airplanes do ya?


----------



## norab (Dec 20, 2013)

bump


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2013)

Wake up Gary....................it y--------------------o----------------u-------------------r t------------------u--------------r---------------------n.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2013)

Zzzzzz! 
Bet he's either in the shangar, or down the pub!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry chaps, been having an honerary snooze 

Okeydokey. tried to post this one from the laptop earlier this week but it wouldn't. so here it is


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2013)

Sneaky. Methinks it _might_ be a P-47 main wheel, with wing root, and the tail wheel is up on a pedestal. But I'm not sure ...........


----------



## Geedee (Dec 21, 2013)

Deffo sneaky.!
Not a '47...allthough I can see what your thought train is !
Need to decide which way its pointing


----------



## norab (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm leaning toward tailwheel


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 22, 2013)

Lancaster tailwheel?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2013)

Definitely not a Lancaster tail wheel. I still think it's a main wheel, and what looks like a brake line is visible there too. I also think it's American, judging by the design of the wheel hub.
I originally thought that the nose was out of shot, to the right, but I'm now thinking it may be the other way around. The wheel, and the shape of the structure in the foreground, seem familiar, but I can't place them - yet.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2013)

This one is a corker!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## pato (Dec 23, 2013)

Perhaps a 50s Jetfighter like the F94 Starfire??


----------



## pato (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry its the right main wheel of a P61...................


----------



## Geedee (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome aboard Pato.

First guess wrong...sorry.

Second guess...spot on !. Took this at the USAAF Museum at Dayton back in 2007.

Your turn...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh man that was a good one!


----------



## pato (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry but the pic is too small


----------



## Geedee (Dec 23, 2013)

Picture size is Ok. 

I'll start with a Harpoon ?


----------



## pato (Dec 23, 2013)

Did U meen a PV2?........................... No


----------



## Geedee (Dec 23, 2013)

It kinda looks like a twin engined Avenger !....which it isn't cos they never made one 

The canopy looks like a tandem layout and the 'portly' fuselage would indicate a torpedo dropping capability.

I dont think its an American design, possibly European (Bloch / Amiot), I've even checked out the Calquin, but I'm not there yet...

Last attempt tonight, the Italian Breda Ba.88


----------



## pato (Dec 23, 2013)

think radical a new begin for an old fighter


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 23, 2013)

It is a rebuilt Argentine Martin B-10.


----------



## pato (Dec 23, 2013)

Just 2 aircraft were rebuilt with a new streamlined nose to give the bomber/gunner a more comfortable workplace. Sorry this is the only pic of this convertion.
Well done


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 24, 2013)

Sorry gents, it looks like it will have to wait until after Christmas...


----------



## Geedee (Dec 24, 2013)

Well done dude !....and I looked at the complete (oe so I thought !) Martin range :-/

that was a good one


----------



## pato (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2013)

Good one. I though it was a B-10 at first, but then it looked like it might have four engines, so i was stumped!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 27, 2013)

Sorry for the delay. Chew on this one amigos?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2013)

Dangit, I would have gotten that one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 27, 2013)

I know man! That one was right in your wheelhouse! Honestly I wouldn't have gotten it without you peaking my interest!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 28, 2013)

Dont know why but that pic reminds me of the Rsend of a C130 Hercy bird ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 28, 2013)

Hmmmm...I can see that. No though.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't think this is correct but a F-101 Voodoo?


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 29, 2013)

You're right, Aaron, it's not an F-101; it had a high set tailplane. 

Bizarre looking thing; one tail pipe is smaller than the other.


----------



## JG33MC (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes it is not a voodoo. Though the two different pipes are a clue as to the career this bird enjoyed above and beyond what it was designed for.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 29, 2013)

It almost looks like an F-4 but not quite. Tail planes don't look correct.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 29, 2013)

I smell something with this one and I 'm thinking now its a Lockheed U2 ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 29, 2013)

But it had only one engine Gary.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2013)

Neither of those....


----------



## Geedee (Dec 30, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> But it had only one engine Gary.



Yup, but I reckon this puppy has had an extra added to it.... a bit like the F104 they fitted a rocket to for altitude . I know this isn't a 104 but I'm thinking that's an auxilliary nozzle for and extra bit of Oooomph...just gotta figure out what tho'. 
Could be aTest and Evaluation airframe of some sort
And take note of the clue "above and beyond" !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 30, 2013)

F-100.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 30, 2013)

Nope. Not a super sabre.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 31, 2013)

A F-80.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 31, 2013)

Not an F-80 either, but it was from that time frame more or less. Was passed over for a production contract.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 31, 2013)

The only thing I can find is the P-59 but it looks nothing like that at the tail section and the engine nozzels don't come back that far.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 31, 2013)

Douglas XB-43? One had one of its J35s engines replaced by a J47 as a flying test bed and I'm thinking if it is an XB-43 its likely to be that one as the original one's tailpipes were the same size. Am I right, Capt?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 1, 2014)

Very good my friend! It is in fact the YB-43. Will post picture later as I am quite sick right now...


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 1, 2014)

You take care now, Capt Vick; get better soon.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2014)

Yea man, hope you feel better!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 1, 2014)

Here you go Capt.Vic. Very interesting craft. Thank you for the schooling. And get well soon.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate it. Now it's working it's way through the family.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 2, 2014)

> Now it's working it's way through the family.



What is? That sounds very unsavoury, Capt.

Meanwhile, whilst recovering from whatever _it_ is, here's a pic; might be easy for some.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2014)

Ah! It's an aircraft nose wheel!
Think it might be a Sabreliner?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 3, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Ah! It's an aircraft nose wheel!
> Think it might be a Sabreliner?



Terry...what have we said about staying up all night under the duvet with a torch while surfing the net !....02.10 indeed !!! 

I dont think its a Sabreliner as that looks like a prop tip behind the front wheel, to me, that makes it a twin turbo-prop (possibly ), low...possibly mid ?... wing mounted jobbie with a twin nosewheel setup so that rules out the Kingair / Queenair / Andover type of stuff.

In other words, I don't know so i'll go with a Convair CV440


----------



## norab (Jan 3, 2014)

F-80 or T-33 ?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 4, 2014)

Close and no.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 4, 2014)

I'll stick with the Convair theme and raise it from a 440 to a 580

Air Chathams ZK-CIB perchance ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 4, 2014)

CV5800 CFKFS by Convair?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 6, 2014)

> Air Chathams ZK-CIB perchance?



I see what you've done there Gary... Too easy; must dive into my foreign aviation images...


----------



## Geedee (Jan 7, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> I see what you've done there Gary... Too easy; must dive into my foreign aviation images...



Too easy ???....Hard graft and countless hours racking the noggin trying to remember what twins I knew. Thought it had to be a 'heavy' of some sort 

Have a go at this one


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2014)

I've seen that photo before.....................................


----------



## Geedee (Jan 8, 2014)

B*gger !


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm getting a headache looking at the little guy bash himself in the head!

Bleed air tubes leading to a mixer, to which a hose is connected that has a valve of some sort, possibly butterfly that is actuated by lever presumably in the cockpit? The yoke has two grease nipples on it, so actuates something away from the camera; undercarriage? Where on the aircraft is this, Gary?


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks like a nose gear compartment to me, but of what I do not know. White gear compartments usually mean Navy, but that's as far as my thinking goes. I'll say A-7 as a wild and completely unsubstantiated guess.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 8, 2014)

You are looking at a the nose gear of the A/C. It normaly has a cover over what you are looking at.

And sorry, its not an A7


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 8, 2014)

You've posted this same photo before, been awhile.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2014)

Just a wild guess, but maybe Gary is being sneaky again - perhaps a Pucara ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 9, 2014)

I think you might have it Terry but I can't remember. And trust me, my memory has been like this since day one. If it got any worse, I would classified as a amnesiac.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 9, 2014)

Eeeeeerrrr, d*mn !. 

Brooks is right, I have posted it before....just found it after a marathon trawl !...way back around post 4329. slightly different angle but deffo the same Bird.

To save you guys the hassle of going back page at a time, its the nose wheel of a Bronco.

Methinks I need to be a bit more selective next time 

Brooks...you have the floor mate !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 10, 2014)

It's not my floor, I couldn't remember the aircraft.  just repost Gary, but not the same photo.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 21, 2014)

Ooooops, my bad. Forgot to post ! Duh !!

Try this one


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2014)

Wild guess, the model of Stinson that was used as a liason aircraft. Nope, that's not it.Crap.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2014)

Jurca Spitfire?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry chaps, that's a no and another no. Its a nono


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2014)

I was thinking Auster, but the rudder is the wrong shape. Maybe a Argus ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 22, 2014)

Still searching.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 22, 2014)

Don't let the color scheme put you off on the wrong track, hate to see you chaps russhing round and round


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Jan 22, 2014)

One half of a vampire tail?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2014)

Yak something or other?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 23, 2014)

Keep Yak'ing


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 23, 2014)

In that case, Yak-11?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 23, 2014)

A plane or something or other....


----------



## Geedee (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry guys, its not a Yak 11


----------



## norab (Jan 24, 2014)

Yak 52 ?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 24, 2014)

Yak 52 ? 

Might just be one 'o them


----------



## norab (Jan 24, 2014)

let's try this little gem


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 24, 2014)

MiG 19?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2014)

That's kinda what I thought Capt.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 24, 2014)

Great minds think alike...then there's us!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## norab (Jan 25, 2014)

No, not a Mig 19,


----------



## tengu1979 (Jan 25, 2014)

Su-9 ???


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2014)

Shenyang ? (maybe Shenyang 2, Chinese MiG 17/19 ).


----------



## tengu1979 (Jan 25, 2014)

OR Lim-6PF (polish MIG-17PF)


----------



## norab (Jan 25, 2014)

not an Su and not an Soviet bloc copy. It is a genuine Mig, but not one of the named ones


----------



## tengu1979 (Jan 25, 2014)

The only thing that springs into mind is Mig-17PM


----------



## norab (Jan 25, 2014)

not a Mig 17


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 25, 2014)

Mig-15?


----------



## norab (Jan 25, 2014)

not a Mig 15


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 25, 2014)

Mig-9.


----------



## norab (Jan 26, 2014)

Not a mig 9


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 26, 2014)

MiG SP-1 or MiG-15Pbis (Perekvatchik)?


----------



## norab (Jan 26, 2014)

afraid not


----------



## tengu1979 (Jan 26, 2014)

If it's not SM-2 or I-340 or Ye-2 then I have no IDEA


----------



## norab (Jan 26, 2014)

maybe another clue will help


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2014)

It's a Soviet drone or missile target...


----------



## norab (Jan 26, 2014)

not exactly


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 26, 2014)

It's not a fighter, is it? Perhaps a piloted cruise missile test bed? (The sound of the bottom of the barrel being scraped can be made out in the background)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Jan 26, 2014)

close enough for jazz. I present the Mig KSK, a flying test bed for the K-1 missile


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2014)

That was an excellent choice, well done!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2014)

I agree! Well played sir!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2014)

What is one doing in what I assume is an Indonesian aviation museum? Did they use the best?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 27, 2014)

wow...that was a tough one...nicely done!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice going Nuuumannn! That was tough one! Way to ring the old brains Norab.


----------



## tengu1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

never knew they had a testbed. people learn everyday.


----------



## norab (Feb 2, 2014)

bump


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2014)

Wake up Nuumannn.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah...c'mon dude, 

In the meantime on another thread :.... 

Wonder what color it is


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 2, 2014)

Geedee said:


> Yeah...c'mon dude,
> 
> In the meantime on another thread :....
> 
> Wonder what color it is


Don't be telling me that they have Wonder Woman's invisible plane in their collection now!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2014)

Hurry up Nuuumannn, this threads going to pot.....................................fast.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2014)

Hahahaha ha. Good one Gary!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## tengu1979 (Feb 6, 2014)

So they build (almost) stealth plane after all.....


----------



## Geedee (Feb 7, 2014)

Yep !. We have a special thread on this very same topic  .... http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/color-pics-model-im-building-25367.html


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2014)

And it flew over London, twice, at 23.04 hours last night ..............


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 7, 2014)

I think that was the stealth fighter Brewster Aeronautical Corporation tried to make, you can tell by the drip pan used to catch the leaking oil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Feb 7, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I think that was the stealth fighter Brewster Aeronautical Corporation tried to make, you can tell by the drip pan used to catch the leaking oil.



I've got a 1/72 scale drip pan somewhere...put it down and now cant find it ...doh !

Anyroadup, c'mon Nuuumannn, throw summat in for us to decode !


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 8, 2014)

Sorry lads; been away. Try this.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks like a crash site.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 8, 2014)

Flew like one, too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2014)

A wild guess - Pou de Ceil (don't know if that spelling is correct, but Flying Flea) ?


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry, Terry, not a Flying Flea.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 9, 2014)

Hang on a Mignet, thats not a Flea

Not sure if its a radial or a twin powering the toothpick, and if it is a twin, it doesn't look like a VW / Citroen. Looked at the Luton Minor and the Comper Swift but the undercart is too far back unles its the angle the shot was taken.

Hmmmm, have to get the grey cells working on this one 

It might be an autogyro as the wheels look very forward so I'll chuck in with the Pitcairn PA-22 ?


----------



## rochie (Feb 9, 2014)

Lokks like the board game mouse trap !


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry Gary, not a Pitcairn, but getting warmer... (boy, you are good... )


----------



## Geedee (Feb 14, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Sorry Gary, not a Pitcairn, but getting warmer... (boy, you are good... )



Cheers dude. 

Its going left to right with a tractor prop, quite small undercart..allowing clearance for the toothpick....going to blow it all now by suggesting the Eastern Airways Kellet autogyro. 

Yup, I know it's wrong but I keep coming back to this beauty so please ignore this attempt


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2014)

I think you guys sometimes just post random pictures to drive the rest of us nuts. That looks like a scooter for disabled people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2014)

Hahahaha


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 18, 2014)

Not a Kellet, Gary... think Juan de la Cierva in Britain...


----------



## Geedee (Feb 18, 2014)

Weir W2 autogyro suspended from the roof in the Royal Museum of Scotland ?


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 18, 2014)

You got it. I think I gave that one away for you. Jimmy Weir was the financier for Cierva autogyros in Britain and had a number built, including this one. It was, I think designed by Cierva, but built by Weir. it's a unique survivor - Weir used to travel to work by autogyro.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2014)

Must have been fun, watching him park!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 23, 2014)

I think it's an Evinrude outboard motor.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 28, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> You got it. I think I gave that one away for you. Jimmy Weir was the financier for Cierva autogyros in Britain and had a number built, including this one. It was, I think designed by Cierva, but built by Weir. it's a unique survivor - Weir used to travel to work by autogyro.



That had me puzzled for quite awhile, good one matey !

Right chaps, I'll let you fight over this one for a little while..or 5 minutes !


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 28, 2014)

Not sure why, but for some reason I'm thinking Martin B-10


----------



## Geedee (Feb 28, 2014)

Sorry Glenn, not a Martin...and to be extrs sneaky, I've posted in monchrome !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2014)

Is it a target tow aircraft of some sort Gary?


----------



## norab (Mar 1, 2014)

Dauntless ?


----------



## Geedee (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry not a Dauntless. Not sure if it was ever used for target towing, dont think so.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 2, 2014)

T-6 Texan?


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Mmm, a Fairley Battle Target Tow-er for air crew gunnery training? ..since it can't be a B5N1 Kate?


----------



## Geedee (Mar 3, 2014)

razor1uk said:


> Mmm, a Fairley Battle Target Tow-er for air crew gunnery training? ..since it can't be a B5N1 Kate?



Not a Kate, but it is a Battle...thought my clue 'fight' might give the game away 

Well, done mate, your turn


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 3, 2014)

Apologies for the pic quality, it was cropped then scaled, without any autocorrection 
..lazily/quickly did it using Office Picture Manager instead of getting the GIMP on it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 3, 2014)

Ki-100?


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 3, 2014)

Blimey gov'ner, you got it in one! ...I should have left the edge of the cowling out of shot, then only the cannon fumes vent would be other main clue..
...your turn Vick


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 3, 2014)

Tomorrow. ...dog problems at the moment. ...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 3, 2014)

Well done Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks. Hey guys, can someone take this? I had to put one of my dogs down and I'm just not in the mood. More about it later...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 4, 2014)

Dam Jim, my condolences, that really stinks.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Jim, please accept my condolences. If it's ok, I'll post one. Should be kinda easy.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Mar 5, 2014)

Cornell? Terrible news about the dog


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry, PT-19


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the dog, Jim.
CM beat me to it with Ryan PT-19.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 5, 2014)

Clayton, it's all yours sir. 
note to self, crop it smaller stupid!


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Aaron, here is one. hope the picture works...


----------



## Procrastintor (Mar 6, 2014)

It's a bomber
nailed it


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2014)

I need a magnifying glass - the image is tiny, and even though there's a box to click to make it 928 x 696, it still shows at about postage stamp size.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Mar 6, 2014)

It is NOT a bomber, sorry. Those are fuel tanks


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry about the pic, ill try to post a larger one at work tomorrow


----------



## Geedee (Mar 7, 2014)

Raptor ?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Mar 8, 2014)

Not a raptor. Forgot about the bigger pic, sorry. Ill give a hint, its not a fighter either.


----------



## tengu1979 (Mar 8, 2014)

I keep on thinking it might be Tornado IDS. But probably wrong.


----------



## Ilyushin IL-2 Sturmovik (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey, it's a fixed leaning gear.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Mar 9, 2014)

Actually not a combat plane at all


----------



## Geedee (Mar 10, 2014)

So its not a combat plane, but could possibly be one that has civilian uses...bit like the c130. However, straining the optics, I'm beginning to think that it was maybe something on the lines of a 'Blimp' but didn't think any-one would be that wicked 

So, nothing ventured, nothing gained and a totally wild shot in the dark, I'm going to go with my gut feeling its a chopper of some sort. Looking at the fuel tanks, they look military to me so i'm going to suggest the Erickson Skycrane. The Skycrane has both mil / civ operators and could explain the color scheme and the military drop tanks.

Yup, I know....wrong (again  )


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Mar 10, 2014)

Well its not a helicopter per se, nor a blimp of any kind. Here is a larger picture. Shouldnt be long now...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2014)

Still a small pic. I'm thinking that tilt-wing rotor prototype from the 1960's, long before the Osprey, but can't remember the name/number. Think it was from Ling-Temco?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 10, 2014)

Terry is on the right path, but this one is from Canada I think....


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 10, 2014)

Mmm, the tailplane also tilts, could it be a Hiller X? if I got it, someone else post a pic.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 10, 2014)

B**dy autocorrect !. When I typed in 'Osprey' it put Erickson Skycrane and I didn't check before submitting


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Mar 10, 2014)

No one has I quite yet, however close


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 10, 2014)

Canadair CL-84 Dynavert?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2014)

There you go!


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Mar 11, 2014)

Thats the one!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow, ok. Let's try this one.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2014)

Ah, that's a wind farm generator, after a hurricane had passed through ............


----------



## Geedee (Mar 12, 2014)

Beech 18 ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 12, 2014)

Nope, and Notta. Neither one.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 12, 2014)

Still think its a twin looking at its stance, so I'll offer a Cessna Bobcat, possibly in Naval colors.... Yeah, I know


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 12, 2014)

Well done Aaron!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you David. Gary, it is a single engine.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 13, 2014)

Ahhh....its a 'Bobbed' Cat


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 13, 2014)

Nope, this is the antenna and it is positioned directly behind the canopy.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 14, 2014)

Either nobody's playing this game or I have a STUMPER here.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2014)

A total guess - Beech Mentor?


----------



## Geedee (Mar 14, 2014)

Nothing ventured, nothing gained...looking at the angle of the fuselage, I'll unconvincingly suggest a P-47. Having said that, I dont recall seeinga Jug with an antenna that shape so ignore my suggestion. 

I'm wondering if its perchance got a radial in front and a tandem canopy...sort of T-6 ( in other words  )


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 14, 2014)

It's neither. It is a single engine jet.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2014)

Hmm. Don't really think this is it, but I've seen that antenna somewhere before, so I'll give it a go T-33 ?


----------



## norab (Mar 14, 2014)

P-59 ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 14, 2014)

No on both counts. It is not American.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 17, 2014)

Think you'll find its an L29 Delphin.
Might even belong to the Thunder Delphins jet demo team ?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2014)

Yep, that would have been my next call.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 17, 2014)

That would be the monster Gary. You're up sir! Good show.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2014)

Damn! Way to go Gary


----------



## Geedee (Mar 18, 2014)

That was a hard one !.

This is an easy one !

Teehee !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2014)

OK, how did you get a photo of my knee?


----------



## Geedee (Mar 18, 2014)

Airframes said:


> OK, how did you get a photo of my knee?



Go-Pro on the electric buggy


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2014)

Darn, I thought that little thing was the torch I fastened to the 'granny basket' !!!


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 18, 2014)

Wild guess: DC-3 / C-47


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 18, 2014)

P-40?


----------



## Geedee (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry chaps, none of the above...and that includes Terry's knee !.

It is however a US design


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2014)

F-82?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 19, 2014)

P-47?


----------



## Geedee (Mar 20, 2014)

Nope, sorry (who'm I kidding !...teehee) 

You normally wouldn't see this at this angle, and its not a jet


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Mar 20, 2014)

Something tricycle geared, so, P-39? P-38?


----------



## Geedee (Mar 20, 2014)

Its not a '38 / '39
And you're spot-on, its not a tail dragger.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 20, 2014)

A-26?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Mar 20, 2014)

B-25?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 20, 2014)

B-29?


----------



## Geedee (Mar 21, 2014)

Well done Brooks, you got it !

Took this at the CAF Airsho back in 2008 while she was still being worked on


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2014)

You sneaky bas.............. Well Done Aaron!
I was puzzling over that for ages. I'd guessed it was possibly a nose-wheel leg, probably looking upwards, with what appears to be the towing eyes visible, but thought the front of the aircraft was either to left or right (not above, center!), and couldn't understand why I couldn't see at least part of a wheel bay!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 21, 2014)

Great shot Gary!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2014)

Well done Aaron, and that was a great one Gary!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks guys, I remembered seeing that little rod and couldn't remember so I went check on all the aircraft I had seen over the years and found a frontal shot of FiFi and realized I had been stand directly in from of the nose gear while talking to the pilot when she was in Tri-City's Airport some time back and knew it had to be it.
Ok, let's try this one.


----------



## norab (Mar 22, 2014)

P2V Neptune ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 22, 2014)

That would be my guess.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2014)

No but your on the right track, kinda.


----------



## norab (Mar 22, 2014)

P-3 Orion ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2014)

You got it Norab. Good show. The floor is yours.


----------



## norab (Mar 23, 2014)

OK, this might be a little hard


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2014)

No, it's extremely hard! A wing tip and nav lamp, but on what, I have no idea.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 23, 2014)

Dont forget what looks like an axle stand and it resembles an inflatable wing as well. Looks like quite some dyhedral on it so it might also possibly be a ground effect craft of somesort.

Failing that, its a WW1 Concorde


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 23, 2014)

A wiffle bat with a patch?
We're gonna need some hints I think.


----------



## norab (Mar 23, 2014)

that's actually a section of the leading edge, not the tip. It's a test modification of shall we say an unexpected aircraft


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2014)

Still no idea, but that 'spot' hovering on the background, above the tent, is a Zanussian ZR3G spacecraft...........


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 23, 2014)

Single landing light, maybe another on the other wing. Go out on a wing here and say P-51. First version. But I get the feeling it's a civilian aircraft. And I know even less about them.


----------



## norab (Mar 23, 2014)

not a US design, military and civilian users but originally a military design I believe


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 23, 2014)

I have no clue.


----------



## norab (Mar 23, 2014)

single engine, two crew and 12 passengers in the unmodified form, I'm feeling particularly generous, so here is a new picture of section of a partially disassembled example


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2014)

A Pilatus PC-12?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2014)

It's the boarding ramp from that Zanussian spacecraft!


----------



## norab (Mar 24, 2014)

not a Pilatus, and not a loading ramp, here is a wingtip


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2014)

Jet or prop?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 24, 2014)

What the........


----------



## norab (Mar 24, 2014)

tis a prop, you folks need to stop horsing around and get this


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2014)

I have been looking. I can't find any similar to what you have shown.


----------



## norab (Mar 24, 2014)

It's a Russian design, if no one gets it before then, I will post the answer sometime tomorrow (3/25/14)


----------



## Geedee (Mar 25, 2014)

Still think its a WIG (wing in ground effect) of some sort, and probably has the engine mounted high on the tail fin, but cant think of the manufacturer right at this minute


----------



## norab (Mar 25, 2014)

engine is not on the tail


----------



## norab (Mar 25, 2014)

OK, I guess you have suffered enough, horsing around was a clue to An-2 "*Colt*", more specifically the An-2E WIG, Told you it was unlikely. Geedee, you got the WIG part at least, so how about you go next.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2014)

THAT is rsend ugly, and I would never have got it - even though I did think 'Colt', 'Mule' etc ! 
That said, it makes me think a AN-2 would look good as a monoplane - conventional, not 'WIG'.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry dude, I'm on the road for a while so don't have access to my collection. That was a good one but I'll let someone else take it


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 25, 2014)

That was a good one Norab. I've not ever seen that version of the Colt before. Very interesting and odd.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 25, 2014)

That's a Colt I've never seen, well done.


----------



## norab (Apr 3, 2014)

bump, any takers?


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 3, 2014)

How about this one


----------



## norab (Apr 3, 2014)

Lockheed Hudson, or Harpoon ?


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 3, 2014)

Or Lodestar or Ventura; definitely a Lockheed twin.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 4, 2014)

It is a Lockheed twin, both you guys are so close but lets see if you can nail which specific model. Clue: It's an existing airframe, I took the picture myself a year ago. If no one gets it by this afternoon I'll post it.


----------



## norab (Apr 4, 2014)

Lockheed 18-56 Lodestar, N250JR was built in 1942


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 4, 2014)

It is based on a model 18 but it was built for the Air Force so unless it received that civil registration number later my guess is it's not that aircraft, but here it is anyway, one of the 325 Lockheed C-60A's built, now at the air Force Museum in Dayton


----------



## norab (Apr 4, 2014)

nuuumannn you got Lodestar, take it away


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 4, 2014)

I hope they get that indoor soon!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 4, 2014)

Okay, try this, should be pretty quick.:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 6, 2014)

A Otter maybe?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2014)

I thought a Piper Cub at first, but I can't see the drop-down hatch, then I thought DH Beaver, but it's not quite right for that either. It's something darned obvious, but blowed if I can think what, apart from it has a Bucker look about it !!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 6, 2014)

On the right track, but not an aeroplane named after a small furry animal (Beaver, Otter or Cub)!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 7, 2014)

Its stance ...thought it was on floats to start with !... and it looks like it has an un-cowled / semi-cowled radial at the pointy end (that's if you can have a radial on a pointy end ??) reminds me very much of a Rearwin Sportster ?


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome back Gary... nope.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 10, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Welcome back Gary... nope.



Not back fully until the weekend. I'll hazard a guess at a Travelaire...been thinking Monocoupe's as well, but not sure...so that's me until after wine-o'clock Friday eve


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 10, 2014)

Good on you Gary, hic! No dice on the plane front though, at least you're having a go! I thought someone might have gotten this by now.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 12, 2014)

It might....just might possibly....with a bit of stretch of the imagination, be what I knew it was all along...lying toad  ...

Methinks its a Portfield 35 Flyabout (based on the Wyandotte Pup !)


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 12, 2014)

I could say nope because you spelt it wrong , but... Tadahhh!

Porterfield 35/70:







Just as an aside, the Pup reporduction in the background of this shot now has 'Royal' connections; Prince Wills' bottom graced its seat the day before yesterday on his royal tour of En Zed, whilst his wife looked on.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, sharp little plane. Not ever seen one or known about them. Very cool Nuuumannn.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 13, 2014)

No worries Aaron; looks a bit like a Rearwin. Gary's up...


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 13, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Just as an aside, the Pup reporduction in the background of this shot now has 'Royal' connections; Prince Wills' bottom graced its seat the day before yesterday on his royal tour of En Zed, whilst his wife looked on.


Gumby posted a couple photos of the event here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/errors-problems/image-posting-40505.html#post1116791

The owner of that crate should be mighty proud (I wonder if they'll hang a plaque on it?)


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 14, 2014)

> The owner of that crate should be mighty proud (I wonder if they'll hang a plaque on it?)



Probably.  It's the first Pfeifer Sopwith Scout built in the USA in the 60s, but came to NZ in 2007 I think, and has been modified a bit to make it look more like a genuine Pup.






It is decorated as A6192 “Peggy N.Z.”, the mount of New Zealander 2/Lt Malcolm Charles 'Mac' McGregor of 54 Sqn, RFC.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 15, 2014)

Very sharp little craft Nuuumannn.  Hey........................Gary...............................wake up man!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 16, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Very sharp little craft Nuuumannn.  Hey........................Gary...............................wake up man!



Ooops, my bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 16, 2014)

For some unbeknownst reason I want to say Avro Vulcan but I really don't think that's it.


----------



## wuzak (Apr 16, 2014)

de Havilland Sea Vixen?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 16, 2014)

Valiant?


----------



## Geedee (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm noticing a distinctly Brit line of reasoning on this stellar one. 

However, its not a Vulcan...they have big cast ones !...nor is it a Valiant or a Sea vixen.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 23, 2014)

Stellar, huh? De Havilland Comet? Not the pretty little twin racer, of course.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 26, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Stellar, huh? De Havilland Comet? Not the pretty little twin racer, of course.



No props on this one but she is still pretty


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice one Gary. You're right, the Comet airliner has a sleek beauty about it. Having a closer look at the image of the undercarriage, I can see a Lightning and Buccaneer in the background and in the one of the whole of Canopus I can see a Sea Vixen and the Bucc. 

Here's one.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2014)

Ah, a landing lamp! Don't know what type it's attached to though, but it's relatively fast, given the airfoil section. Perhaps a Canberra ?
Is that a Sea Vixen, right of the Comet's nose, as Grant suggested, or is it a Bronco ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 28, 2014)

I have no clue, as usual.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 29, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Nice one Gary. You're right, the Comet airliner has a sleek beauty about it. Having a closer look at the image of the undercarriage, I can see a Lightning and Buccaneer in the background and in the one of the whole of Canopus I can see a Sea Vixen and the Bucc.
> 
> Here's one.



This one is based at the Cold War Jets, Bruntingthorpe. All the jets are workable and they have regular days where they fire 'em up and blast 'em down the runway....Lightnings (full reheat  ) Victor, buccs etc etc. 

The Museum | Bruntingthorpe Aircraft Museum


----------



## Geedee (Apr 29, 2014)

Cessna Birddog ?


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 30, 2014)

Gettin' warmer, Gary...


----------



## Geedee (May 1, 2014)

Thinking it might be Cessna Skymaster, but it hasn't got the baffles by the light unit so that rules out the black COIN versions  ....dunno !


----------



## nuuumannn (May 1, 2014)

Nope, but in the right ball park...



> I have no clue, as usual.



C'mon, Aaron, get out your copy of 'Observer's Book of Aircraft', or go down to your local airport and take a look around...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2014)

Super Skymaster?


----------



## nuuumannn (May 1, 2014)

Sorry, Bill, single engined.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 2, 2014)

Cessna 172?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Cessna 172?


That's a good shot, right there...I'd be real surprised if it isn't.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 2, 2014)

Prepare to be surprised, Dave... it isn't. Almost there...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2014)

I'll be danged, it sure looks like a 172...a 205 has more of a radius to the leading edge.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2014)

Oh wait! Is that the L-3 Grasshopper?


----------



## nuuumannn (May 2, 2014)

> it sure looks like a 172...a 205 has more of a radius to the leading edge.



Getting real close... I can feel it, I can feel it... aah huh huh huuuh!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 3, 2014)

L-19 Birddog?


----------



## nuuumannn (May 4, 2014)

Sorry Aaron, close. It's a civilian Cessna that was also used by the military, but is in civilian service in numbers around the world still. It's not a 172.


----------



## Geedee (May 5, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> L-19 Birddog?



Oi !...I said that ! 

Methinks it might be a U-17A Skywagon (185) ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 5, 2014)

The O-1 was a Birddog to.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 5, 2014)

Maybe C- 208B?


----------



## nuuumannn (May 5, 2014)

> Methinks it might be a U-17A Skywagon (185)?



A gnat's **** away from it, Gary, (he says shrugging his shoulders in resignation).


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 5, 2014)

The Cessna 180? Australia and few others used it but I couldn't find the model number for the military version.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 5, 2014)

Yep, bingo Aaron, (phew). The military model number was the Cessna 180 in Australian Army service, just like the civie one. The 180 is a veritable classic, lovely CAS.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 5, 2014)

Way to go, Aaron!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2014)

I agree, well done!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 6, 2014)

And here's you saying you had no clue!


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2014)

Glad that one's over - I must have tried to visualise every Cessna model since before Moses was a Corporal !


----------



## GrauGeist (May 6, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Glad that one's over - I must have tried to visualise every Cessna model since before Moses was a Corporal !


You and me both!


----------



## Geedee (May 6, 2014)

Well done matey !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 6, 2014)

Thanks guys but I really didn't have a clue. With all the clues Nuuumannn was dropping, when Gary said 185 and got a no but so close I knew it had to be the 180 because everything around it had been guessed. Wow. I just didn't give up. Ok, for our next test, we'll use this little monster.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 6, 2014)

huh...this is going to take a little thought.

Otherwise my guess would be that it's an ion vent on the Millennium Falcon...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 6, 2014)

Not space worthy but it was tough.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 6, 2014)

How could you guys guess ALL the Cessnas and forget the 180?!  

Vultee BT-15 Aaron?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 7, 2014)

You're close Nuuumann, you're close.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 7, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> ...Vultee BT-15 Aaron?


I would say it's a BT-13B, since the intake has more of a radius and is shorter than the BT-15's


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 7, 2014)

Dave, the tarmac is all yours sir! Take it away.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 7, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 8, 2014)

Cool, thanks!

I suppose all those years fooling around Chino when I was a kid paid off 

Ok, on to the next challenge.

I doubt that hints will be necessary since this shows more than two rivets...


----------



## norab (May 8, 2014)

Kaydet ?


----------



## norab (May 8, 2014)

double post


----------



## GrauGeist (May 8, 2014)

norab said:


> Kaydet ?


Yep!! 

Well done 


norab said:


> double post


Ahh...I see, trying to double your chances of winning, eh? 

It is a Boeing built Stearman N2S-4 that served in the USN, then sold off as surplus in 1957, was in a wreck in the mid-west in 1975 while serving as a crop duster, then sat for years until being rebuilt and certified airworthy in 2011.

It's a local bird and can be seen every so often out and about or at local displays.

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2014)

Well done sir!


----------



## norab (May 8, 2014)

sorry that it's a little blurry, off we go


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 8, 2014)

Looks like a Republic Seabee


----------



## Geedee (May 9, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Looks like a Republic Seabee



Be careful....there's another one out there that looks very like the Seebee


----------



## norab (May 9, 2014)

nope, not a Seabee


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 9, 2014)

Sounds like you know it Gary. Come on and spill the beans dude.


----------



## Geedee (May 9, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Sounds like you know it Gary. Come on and spill the beans dude.



I do know it...but two things, I cant for the life of me remember what its called (I think we've had one on this thread previously ?) and I'm on holiday on sunday so wont be able to post a new one. that my excuse anyway, so sorry due, its back to you guys !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 9, 2014)

Grumman G-65 Tadpole?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 9, 2014)

That's not a real plane is it?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> That's not a real plane is it?


Yep, it is...a one-off prototype, it was the basis for the C-1/C-2 Skimmer and LA-4-200 Buccaneer


----------



## nuuumannn (May 10, 2014)

> BT-13



Swffgni7589yuk... That's what I meant... dagnabbit. Good one Dave.

It first I thought it might be an Aero 45, Norab, but the divider on the glazing is too heavy. I don't think its a Tadpole, Dave.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Swffgni7589yuk... That's what I meant... dagnabbit. Good one Dave.


LOL...thanks



nuuumannn said:


> It first I thought it might be an Aero 45, Norab, but the divider on the glazing is too heavy. I don't think its a Tadpole, Dave.


Well, the Tadpole was Aaron's suggestion, I am sitting this one out until I can figure out a suitable photo that will stump the pros...

It seems that if I post a photo that shows more than one rivet, the guys figure it out in a few minutes!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 10, 2014)

> Well, the Tadpole was Aaron's suggestion, I am sitting this one out until I can figure out a suitable photo that will stump the pros...



Whoops, sorry Dave. Another clue might be nice...


----------



## Geedee (May 10, 2014)

I remembered !!!!

Its a Trident TR1 Trigull...essentially a Canadian designed, updated Seebee.

However, some-one else will have to post up, cos I'm off on my hols for a few weeks


----------



## norab (May 10, 2014)

It is indeed the Trident


----------



## nuuumannn (May 10, 2014)

And I thought the Seebee was ugly...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 14, 2014)

You still away Gazza?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 14, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> You still away Gazza?


Gary is still out fooling around some tropical paradise, so his turn is up for grabs.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 15, 2014)

What? And miss out on all the fun here? Nincompoop.

Here we are then.


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2014)

Orion weapons bay ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 15, 2014)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 15, 2014)

Partly right Terry, but not P-3. 


I've never seen that little emoticon before, Aaron


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 15, 2014)

Really?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 15, 2014)

I bet it's a Grumman S-2F Tracker.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 15, 2014)

Aaron, looks like you drew that one with Microsoft Paint!

Not a Tracker. I can see where this is going. It's not a prop job and its not MPA.


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2014)

Hmm. My original thought was Shack, then another (jet) type before I went for the P-3. Now I'm thinking maybe my original jet type, or another jet type. So I'll go with the second jet type, and have a pure guess at Nimrod (even though I still see bits that might be a Canberra!)


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2014)

An Atlantic?


----------



## Geedee (May 16, 2014)

Nincompoop here in sunny Jamaica, reckons it's a Vulcan , but as he's still a bit frazzled from yesterday's shinannigans, he,s not s hundred petcent sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2014)

Enjoy the music Gary!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 16, 2014)

Dyer Make Yer eh, Gary? Home to a few of my musical heroes.

Nope, Not a Canberra nor Vulcan, but getting warmer lineage wise.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 16, 2014)

Avro Canadian CF-100 Canuck? I know........................I'm grabbing at straws.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2014)

Did that even have a bomb bay, if that's why it is?


----------



## nuuumannn (May 16, 2014)

nope, not CF-100, but...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2014)

Argus


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 17, 2014)

Surely not the CF-105?


----------



## wuzak (May 17, 2014)

Handley Page Victor?


----------



## nuuumannn (May 17, 2014)

Not a Victor, Wuzak.



> Surely not the CF-105?



It shared things in common with the CF-105 (hint, hint)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 18, 2014)

The only thing I can come up with to that clue would be the F-105, but I am pretty sure that's not it either.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (May 18, 2014)

(McDAC) CF-101 or F-101 Voodoo?


----------



## KiwiBiggles (May 18, 2014)

TSR-2?


----------



## nuuumannn (May 18, 2014)

We have a winner! Was it the CF-105 reference, KiwiBiggles? Potentially world beating, political intrigue, hated by bean counters, cancelled prematurely, much in common with the CF-105.







Fourth prototype TSR.2 XR222 at Duxford. I was wondering if anyone would have noticed the engine trunking in the ceiling of the bay.


----------



## KiwiBiggles (May 18, 2014)

Yes, the CF-105 link was the giveaway.

I'll have to dig around tonight to find something to post.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 19, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## KiwiBiggles (May 20, 2014)




----------



## norab (May 20, 2014)

Hurricane ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2014)

Kiwi, I would have never guessed that one, well done sir!


----------



## Clayton Magnet (May 20, 2014)

Hawker Tempest?


----------



## KiwiBiggles (May 20, 2014)

Well done. Hawker Tempest II.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 20, 2014)

Dagnabbit, missed out again; too busy sleeping. RAF Museum's Tempest II PR536 - background gives it away.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 20, 2014)

Wow! You guys are good.


----------



## KiwiBiggles (May 20, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Dagnabbit, missed out again; too busy sleeping. RAF Museum's Tempest II PR536 - background gives it away.



Jeez, I gave you a time-zone advantage and everything!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 20, 2014)

> Jeez, I gave you a time-zone advantage and everything!



sgkjngiut #@%!^*! night shift...


----------



## Clayton Magnet (May 20, 2014)

Well Nuuumann, seeing as how you were minutes away from guessing correctly, and I am now stuck on night shift, perhaps you would like to take the baton? I really dont have any pictures to post at the moment.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 20, 2014)

> and I am now stuck on night shift,



Someone's gotta do it, eh, Clayton?

What's this off, then?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 20, 2014)

pretty obvious that it's the death-ray generator on Buck Roger's spaceship...


----------



## nuuumannn (May 21, 2014)

Ha haaa!


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2014)

I'll have a stab at a Shackleton MR3.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 21, 2014)

Yep, I figured someone with an eye for detail would get this relatively quickly, Terry.






Newark Air Museum's Shack MR.3. The picture is of the AS Viper intake just aft of the outer engine; you can see its exhaust protruding below the engine nacelle. There was a cover that retracted over the intake when not in use, it's also visible here.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 21, 2014)

Well done Terry!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2014)

Way to go!


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2014)

OK, try this one. It may be a bit sneaky, being a slightly unusual view, but then it might be easy for some.


----------



## norab (May 22, 2014)

B-17G ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 22, 2014)

Does look like the G chin turret with the fairing removed...

Good guess on the other one there Terry.


----------



## Geedee (May 22, 2014)

'Sally B' !. Nice one


----------



## norab (May 22, 2014)

double post, stupid forum time lag


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 22, 2014)

I'd have to agree with Norab. I think.


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2014)

Not 'Sally B' Gary, but it is the chin turret on the other Duxford B-17G, 'Mary Alice', which was undergoing heavy restoration work in the American Museum last summer.
Here's the full shot, and another from a different angle.
Well done Norab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 23, 2014)

Terry, didn't know the Shack had jets. Thanks for adding to my aviation knowledge amigo!


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2014)

Yes Jim, the MR3 variant (the one with the tricycle undercart) had Vipers behind the Griffon engines, to assist with take off when fully loaded, and, I think, for economical cruise on long patrols - it was a heavy beastie.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2014)

Interesting how removing a cowl or panel can create a whole different perspective, nice shot, Terry and well done, norab!


----------



## norab (May 23, 2014)

It was the fairing that tipped it off. OK this is enlarged to give a better view, let's see how we do


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2014)

Looks like a folding wing, there...

I'll say we're dealing with a Naval aircraft


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 23, 2014)

SBD-2 Dauntless?


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2014)

Yep, I'd go for Dauntless too.


----------



## norab (May 23, 2014)

not a Dauntless and not folding wing, picture during restoration process


----------



## GrauGeist (May 23, 2014)

Aww...heck, and here I thought I was onto something!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 23, 2014)

Martin B-10?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 23, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Yes Jim, the MR3 variant (the one with the tricycle undercart) had Vipers behind the Griffon engines, to assist with take off when fully loaded, and, I think, for economical cruise on long patrols - it was a heavy beastie.



On all 4 griffons?


----------



## norab (May 23, 2014)

not a twin


----------



## Geedee (May 23, 2014)

With that wing break and the low slung wheel, I'll drop in with an AT6 or variant ?


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2014)

Yep, I was going to offer T-6/Harvard/Texan the first time around, but got fooled by what I thought was a wing fold too !
Jim, the Viper's were only in the outboard nacelles - the landing gear bay occupied the space in the inboard nacelles. Here's the retractable intake ramp, and the jet pipe on the starboard outer of the Newark Air Museum example.


----------



## Token (May 23, 2014)

At first I thought Seversky P-35 without the pants on the gear, but then realized it did not stand high enough. Maybe a Northrop A-17?

T!


----------



## norab (May 23, 2014)

not a Texan/ Harvard/ SNJ and not an A-17, retractable gear


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2014)

O-47?

and great pics Terry, thanks for posting.


----------



## norab (May 23, 2014)

nope not an O-47


----------



## nuuumannn (May 23, 2014)

Good pics Terry, much clearer than mine, mid you, I took them years ago on an old film camera. Haven't been to Newark in years; the last time I did was during a Canberra day - when I took that photo and Roland Beamont was there talking about the Canberra. very cool.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 23, 2014)

That is so cool Terry. THANKS FOR POSTING!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 23, 2014)

10,000 rivets flying in close formation.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 24, 2014)

P-36?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2014)

I don't think it's a P-36, since they had the 90° rotate-and-lock main gear, like the P-40.


----------



## norab (May 24, 2014)

not a P-36 or a Curtiss product, gotta go take a ballroom dance lesson with my girl Mattie


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 24, 2014)

Oh an Aussie plane...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2014)

Boomerang?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2014)

That does look a little like a Whirraway main gear...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 24, 2014)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 24, 2014)

Hmm, does look a bit like a T-6 derivative, fixed gear; the only one I can think of is a CAC Ceres?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2014)

What's throwing me, is the smooth face to the wheel...


----------



## nuuumannn (May 24, 2014)

That's just a cover over the hub. Take it off and voila!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> That's just a cover over the hub. Take it off and voila!


Ah hah!

I think you've got it!


----------



## norab (May 25, 2014)

Wirraway it is, I'm away from home, will post the picture tomorrow. All your' s Graugeist


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2014)

wow! Cool!

The thinly veiled hint at "Waltzing Matilda" was a big help, but even with my rushing to the books to eyeball CAC aircraft, I had a little doubt with my Whirraway suggestion! The Wheel cover was throwing me off the track 

Ok, so here's the next challenge. It seems if I post anything with a rivet in it, you guys nail it within a few minutes...so this clue has no rivets in it!


----------



## norab (May 25, 2014)

OK as promised






and a little better looking


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 25, 2014)

Well done Dave and great pic norab.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 25, 2014)

Fatman?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2014)

F-14?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Fatman?





Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> F-14?


No to all, but it is a relatively modern aircraft and it's still in use.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2014)

F-16?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> F-16?


Nope, but it is a twin-engine type


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2014)

Ok. F-15.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2014)

Not an F-15 although it is just about as old, service-wise.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2014)

F-111?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2014)

Nope...not a swing-wing!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2014)

US ?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2014)

It is American


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2014)

Ok, going out on a limb. A-10.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 25, 2014)

Whoever said that persistence doesn't pay off? It is, in fact, the A-10

Well done, Aaron!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2014)

I can be that if nothing else. Ok, I gotta go find something to post. I am running out of photos.
Ok. Let's try this one.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 26, 2014)

Good one on the Wirraway Norab and Dave. Norab, was that first pic of the unrestored aircraft taken at Morabbin in Melbourne? It looks like it by the Firefly in the background. If it is Morabbin, that's the oldest surviving Wirraway and the wing sticking out at right is their Beaufighter.

Well done on the A-10 Aaron. I can't identify the aeroplane, but its definitely a round engined something or rather and the prop is a Hamilton Standard or de Havilland Hydromatic propeller. Possibly a PW-1830 or something like that, Wright Cyclone maybe?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 26, 2014)

You are correct on the prop Nuuumannn. Hamilton Standard.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 26, 2014)

Well, that narrows it down a bit! You couldn't offer us more of a clue as to the airframe, could you Aaron?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 26, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Well, that narrows it down a bit! You couldn't offer us more of a clue as to the airframe, could you Aaron?


Yeah, like make, model and oh...wait...

nevermind


----------



## Geedee (May 26, 2014)

That's me first thing in the morning ! 

On a more serious note, I'll start the ball rolling with a very unsure of T-28. Can't make my mind up if its a three or more likely two blade setup and the T-28 would probably have a thicker blade section that close to the hub.

Hmmmmm, actually beginning to think it might even be something light like a Kaydet... I'll have a further think or two


----------



## Geedee (May 26, 2014)

On second thoughts, forget what I said above, I'm going with a TBM Avenger


----------



## nuuumannn (May 26, 2014)

> Yeah, like make, model and oh...wait...



Some of us might still need more than that!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 26, 2014)

Dunno Gary, I think you're on the right track...that definitely looks like a R-1820

* Ok Aaron...that is has to be an R-1820...clue time, man...be forth-coming with the clues


----------



## wuzak (May 26, 2014)

B-17?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 26, 2014)

Never mind the clues. Gary has it. The tarmac is yours sir! I gotta get some more shots of aircraft taken.


----------



## Geedee (May 27, 2014)

I was convinced that was a TBM as I have a pic I took at Osh back in 2005 that just about mirrors your shot ! !. 

Right, this one is soo easy, its covered up so don't rush


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 27, 2014)

Spitfire?


----------



## Geedee (May 27, 2014)

Sorry dude, just looked under the blanket and its not a Spitfire.

I've left a small clue in the piccie...a bit of blue color on the surface


----------



## norab (May 27, 2014)

Firefly ?


----------



## T Bolt (May 27, 2014)

Wing curve looks like a P-40


----------



## Geedee (May 27, 2014)

Sorry chaps, none of the above.

However, she's very deadly, is very noisy and shares the same engine as all the above have had fitted at one time or another.


----------



## Catch22 (May 27, 2014)

Spanish 109?


----------



## T Bolt (May 27, 2014)

Hurricane?


----------



## norab (May 27, 2014)

Seafire?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 27, 2014)




----------



## norab (May 27, 2014)

time lag again


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2014)

Picnic Table?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 27, 2014)

It is kinda low ain't it David.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2014)

I used to think I knew a lot about WW2 aircraft, until I started playing you gents.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 27, 2014)

I knew nothing when I started here so I can't do anything but go up.


----------



## Geedee (May 28, 2014)

And we have a winner....

Yup, its a Hurricane. In this instance she belongs to Peter Vacher and she is plane and simple immaculate !!. The pic was taken last weekend at his hangar while doing some filming work with Tony

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (May 28, 2014)

Here you go


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 28, 2014)

Horton 9 or Horton 229 or Gotha 229?


----------



## T Bolt (May 28, 2014)

That didn't last long


----------



## GrauGeist (May 28, 2014)

wow...well done!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 28, 2014)

So............which one is it?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 28, 2014)

They are all the same one, Aaron.

In a nutshell, Horton's 9th design (IX) was designated the Ho229 by the RLM and then got Gotha involved for production, Go229.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 28, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 28, 2014)

I see. I think.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 28, 2014)

Gonna wow you guys with on from work tomorrow so watch out!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 29, 2014)

OK, so what is this?


----------



## T Bolt (May 29, 2014)

B-18


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 29, 2014)

Not a B-18


----------



## norab (May 29, 2014)

XB-19 ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 29, 2014)

Not the XB-19. 

HINT: It was this manufacturers first twin engine aircraft...


----------



## norab (May 29, 2014)

XB-21 ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 29, 2014)

Well done sir! It is in fact a North American XB-21. (Will post full picture tomorrow. )


----------



## norab (May 29, 2014)

alright, let's try this one on for size


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 29, 2014)

Hmmmm...


----------



## nuuumannn (May 29, 2014)

> Well done sir! It is in fact a North American XB-21. (Will post full picture tomorrow.)



Yes, please. Didn't have a clue about that one Capt, went looking at Piaggio P.108 and Japanese bombers and all sorts! That window is the distinctive thing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2014)

And here she is!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 30, 2014)

Thanks Capt. Far cry from a B-25, isn't it?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2014)

A bit yes. Would love to have it kitted though...


----------



## norab (May 31, 2014)

no bites yet, hum, I guess a small clue is in order, it's a single seater


----------



## Geedee (May 31, 2014)

For some reason I get the impression its an experimental STOL jobbie of some sort, possibly high winged and maybe jet powered and with the rails under the wing tip to avoid damage on TO/ Landing...which could mean a fixed narrow track undercart, full span ailerons.... Only thing I can think of at the moment is the Hunting 126, but I dont think its that one. Now where's me thinking hat ....


----------



## norab (May 31, 2014)

well it's not a hunting 126, and not a jet


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 31, 2014)

Bv 40


----------



## norab (May 31, 2014)

no, it's an American design


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2014)

I'm thinking a glider.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 1, 2014)

It's not one of those inflatable wing things, is it? Goodyear Inflatoplane?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 1, 2014)

Was thinking its a Quiet Thruster 1...but having looked, its not one of the Quiet Star jobbies


----------



## norab (Jun 1, 2014)

and we have a winner, it is the Goodyear inflatoplane


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2014)

Well done sir!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 1, 2014)

Way to go!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 1, 2014)

Well played old boy!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 1, 2014)

Well, I'd never have gotten that one !. Top marks ol' boy !


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 1, 2014)

Cheers, fellas; the tip looked a bit fat to me. Thought it might be filled with something other than metal. Here's one:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 2, 2014)

It looks German.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 3, 2014)

I reckon its a Gotha Go 244 ? you can see the square windows under the wing


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 3, 2014)

I didn't see the windows until you pointed them out Gary. I'd say you might be correct.


----------



## norab (Jun 3, 2014)

DFS 230 ?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 3, 2014)

Reckon that's it mate, the Gotha has bigger windows !


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 3, 2014)

Yep norab, here 'tis on display at the Luftwaffen Museum at Gatow, Berlin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 3, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 4, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## norab (Jun 4, 2014)

okie dokie, this probably won't take long


----------



## norab (Jun 4, 2014)

okie dokie, this probably won't take long

View attachment 264344


----------



## tengu1979 (Jun 4, 2014)

That prototype that ended as f-14??? Cant remember the number (T301 comes to mind but probably wrong)


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Jun 4, 2014)

T-2 Buckeye?


----------



## norab (Jun 4, 2014)

not a prototype (also not a F-14) or Buckeye


----------



## Geedee (Jun 4, 2014)

Looks suspiciously like an L39 Albatross ?


----------



## tengu1979 (Jun 4, 2014)

Bae Hawk (in US Markings) ??


----------



## norab (Jun 4, 2014)

Gary's got it


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2014)

Never seen on in those clothes, well done!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 4, 2014)

So we are using these now?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 7, 2014)

Sorry chaps...got horrendous internet connectivity problems at the moment. Should be sorted out Monday eve if the 'engineer arrives !

Somebody else please take it away !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 7, 2014)

Ok, try this one.


----------



## norab (Jun 8, 2014)

Ford Trimotor ?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 8, 2014)

That's a light weight jobbie, more on the lines of a Maule than a Tri-motor, could even be a Yak 55 or similar ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 8, 2014)

Not any of the three.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 8, 2014)

Piper Cub or one of its family, Vagabond, Tri-Pacer (Pie Chaser) tail dragger convert? It's definitely something light, the two cables interconnect the actuation of the wheel to the rudder pedals. Maybe an Austrich (Auster) or Taylorcraft...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 9, 2014)

Nope, I'll give a hint. Johnny White (aka; Baron von Ground Loop) use to fly one. But it was not his BvG plane.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 9, 2014)

Can't say I know of the guy, not being from the USA 'n all, but I'd say - based on his ridiculous stage name, a Pitts Special?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 10, 2014)

I was thinking Cub, but that's been ruled out already, so I gots nothin'!


----------



## norab (Jun 10, 2014)

Citabria ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 10, 2014)

Nuuumannn, the tarmac is yours sir. It is in fact a Pitts S-2C.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice Hartzell prop. The Pitts looks ugly with the square fin. 

Here's sumpthink:


----------



## norab (Jun 12, 2014)

Ercoupe ?


----------



## norab (Jun 12, 2014)

Beech 18/C-45/AT-11 ?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Jun 12, 2014)

Airplane painted grey?
(nailed it)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jun 12, 2014)

Airplane painted Silver.
(take That)!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 12, 2014)

None of the above. Home built.



> Airplane painted Silver.



Geez, we're good here, aren't we?!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2014)

Potez?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## N4521U (Jun 13, 2014)

I've seen it in first posts by newbees............... we's X-perts!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2014)

Miles Gemini ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 13, 2014)

N4521U said:


> I've seen it in first posts by newbees............... we's X-perts!



Let me guess,.......................they needed a color photo?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 14, 2014)

Home built kit plane, small scale...


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Jun 17, 2014)

ok, here is a stab in the dark... Turner T-40?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Jun 17, 2014)

Or maybe a Bowers Fly Baby?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 18, 2014)

Howsa abouta HINT?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2014)

No, don't think it's a HINT - it doesn't appear to have rotors or a chain gun........


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 18, 2014)

You can't see either, Terry!  here's another hint, it's a small scale reproduction of a combat type.


----------



## norab (Jun 19, 2014)

Silence Twister ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 19, 2014)

Only one of those I am familiar with are the downsized P-51s you see race at Reno.


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 19, 2014)

P-38 replica?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 19, 2014)

Okay, this is too painful, it's a biplane.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 22, 2014)

No body else having a go ?. Oh well....Isaacs Fury ?...nope !

Hang on, its a Nieuport 17


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2014)

I am clueless


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 22, 2014)

Me to.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 23, 2014)

You got it Gazza.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2014)

Dam, well played.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 24, 2014)

Crickey !. Funny thing is I originally put that tail number in my reply as well, then convinced meself it wasn't that one !. I'll hook out summat devious late today.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 24, 2014)

Just to be awkward...I know you like a challenge ! ... this one is in monochrome


----------



## norab (Jun 24, 2014)

Britten-Norman Islander with experimental ducted engines ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 24, 2014)

My upstairs exhaust fan?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 24, 2014)

Capt.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Geedee (Jun 25, 2014)

Not an Islander...and I'll take your word re the upstairs fan


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't think this is it, but it's similar enough that I'll have a go, CF-100?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 25, 2014)

Sorry dude, not a CF100

It is American, its a two seat and has unusual crew access.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 25, 2014)

Is it the "whale"?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't know if it was called a 'whale' ...looks like one !...but it is mythical


----------



## Geedee (Jun 28, 2014)

And there's magic involved !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 28, 2014)

Douglas sky night I think it was called...the whale that is.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 29, 2014)

Geedee said:


> I don't know if it was called a 'whale' ...looks like one !...*but it is mythical*





Geedee said:


> *And there's magic involved* !



Do NOT tell me it's a freakin' unicorn...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Jun 29, 2014)

Its not a Douglas invention and any self respecting Unicorn wouldn't be seen within a country mile of this thing...beside which, not sure it'd be able to get in thru' the car type doors ! 

Hmmmmm, clues ?

Its an American design, not mass produced, looks like it was designed by a redneck committee that weren't talking / drinking with each other, and it has a wheel at each corner !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 29, 2014)

Hmmmm....


----------



## Geedee (Jun 29, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Hmmmm....



Yup...deffo getting closer ! 

Here's another


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2014)

Sounds like it MIGHT be a rotor wing craft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 29, 2014)

Bell X-14?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 29, 2014)

Sorry chaps, not a rotocraft design.

Shoulder mounted wing


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm stumped.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2014)

Fireball XL5, from the puppet show .......................


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 30, 2014)

It's not one of those concept flying cars, is it? Like the Moller Skycar, although it's not one of those. Whoever made the leading edge intake lip above the fan needs a good lesson in bogging, sanding and filling.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Jul 1, 2014)

shot in the dark, Vought XF5U?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 1, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> It's not one of those concept flying cars, is it? Like the Moller Skycar, although it's not one of those. Whoever made the leading edge intake lip above the fan needs a good lesson in bogging, sanding and filling.



You are getting very warm . This has been at Oshkosh in 2004 / 5 and probably later as its been cleaned up quite a bit looking at pics (not mine) on the web


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 2, 2014)

Nah, can't do any better than that, Gary. Looks like a demented snow plow.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 2, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Nah, can't do any better than that, Gary. Looks like a demented snow plow.



I'll accept that name !. 

Its a Strong Magic Dragon Aircar...now known on the site as the demented snowplow 

Kudos to the guy for getting it this far, but I personally am not quite sure it ready to go....just yet !.

Aircraft N142MD (Strong Magic Dragon Aircar C/N 142) Photo by Sergey Riabsev (Photo ID: AC195559)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 2, 2014)

Sheesh! I think you'd be pushing it if you expected us to go further with that, Gary! 

Here's a propeller. What type of aeroplane is it from? This shouldn't be too hard for _some_ of you.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2014)

WTF.................. Redneck was right!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 2, 2014)

Is that a hurricane?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 2, 2014)

Nyet.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 2, 2014)

Il-2?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 3, 2014)

Nein.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 3, 2014)

It's N1671, the Hendon Museums Boulton Paul Defiant Mk1 taken during strip down for being carted off for restoration. I have an almost exact same shot from when I was there back in 2009 

Very sneaky that one, could've been almost any Brit Warbird


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 3, 2014)

And here I thought Nyet was a clue! Nice one G-Dog!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Jul 3, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> And here I thought Nyet was a clue! Nice one G-Dog!



If its any consolation, I thought the same then remembered my pic...


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 3, 2014)

Ha ha! I knew in the right hands someone would have got it. Almost exactly the same angle as the photo I took, Gary.








> And here I thought Nyet was a clue!



Must have confused you when I said "nein"! 

The world's only surviving complete Defiant. Note the mannequin is wearing the unique Rhino suit parachute pack that gunners wore. This picture was taken years ago on my very first visit to Hendon. I was barely out of my teens.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2014)

Ah, in the days when you could _see_ the exhibits in the BoB Hall, without all the arty farty graphics ans silly dim lighting !


----------



## Geedee (Jul 10, 2014)

Interesting about the Rhino suit...didn't know about that !. Cheers for the info 

Here's a very hard one for you ...then again, its probably an easy peasy one !....I may be off line for the weekend as its Flying Legends but I'll check in as and when I can.


----------



## norab (Jul 10, 2014)

TBF or TBM Avenger ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 10, 2014)

Chipmonk?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 10, 2014)

norab said:


> TBF or TBM Avenger ?



Said it was hard...or easy 

it is indeed the portly Avenger.

Take it away mate


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 10, 2014)

Way to go NORAB!


----------



## norab (Jul 10, 2014)

alrighty, let's try this bird


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2014)

MiG 21, Fishbed D.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 10, 2014)

It's not that stinking Lightning is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 10, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> It's not that stinking Lightning is it?



Hey, Hey, Hey ................!

there's no need for that.

and no it is not a "proper" Lightning as the have a nice shiny intake rim, so there

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 10, 2014)

Hmmm...I think Terry might be onto something there and if it's not a MiG, then perhaps a Su-11 (Fishpot)?


----------



## norab (Jul 10, 2014)

not a Lightning, and not a Russian design


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 10, 2014)

Well, it has odd colors, so my first thought was Soviet made 

I almost want to say a Lockheed D-21...


----------



## norab (Jul 10, 2014)

not Lockheed


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 10, 2014)

B -58 hustler?


----------



## norab (Jul 10, 2014)

nope, not a B-58, I feel compelled to point out that this one is sneaky and rotten even by my standards


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 10, 2014)

And this is different HOW?


----------



## norab (Jul 10, 2014)

ROFLMAO, I suppose that might be true, so here is a clue. the original design had two engines


----------



## wuzak (Jul 11, 2014)

SR-71


----------



## Geedee (Jul 11, 2014)

Not sure about the SR71 as the shock cones point downward slightly on the clockwork. i must admit to thinking it may be the 'drone' that was carried piggy-back but they're normal in the 'house color flat-black.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 11, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Well, it has odd colors, so my first thought was Soviet made
> 
> I almost want to say a Lockheed D-21...





norab said:


> not Lockheed





wuzak said:


> SR-71





Geedee said:


> Not sure about the SR71 as the shock cones point downward slightly on the clockwork. *i must admit to thinking it may be the 'drone' that was carried piggy-back* but they're normal in the 'house color flat-black.



Sorry guys, I already tried... 

(Gary, that drone is the D-21, by the way)


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2014)

I was starting to think of something lie a Jindivik target drone, normally painted red and yellow. The I thought of the Shenyang, Chinese copy of the MiG 21, but the twin engine origins has me stumped.


----------



## norab (Jul 11, 2014)

ok, another clue, it can seat up to ten


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2014)

Ah! The Coney Island Big Dipper car .............


----------



## norab (Jul 11, 2014)

this has been produced in two different countries


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 11, 2014)

Helwan HA-410 ?


----------



## norab (Jul 11, 2014)

no, afraid not


----------



## norab (Jul 12, 2014)

OK here is a big clue, let's see who can figure it out

1 plus 1 equals 2 not 1


----------



## norab (Jul 13, 2014)

I guess the lack of responses means I should wrap this up, remember I said it was sneaky and rotten even by my standards. The answer is the

IAI *1121* Westwind/Jet Commander with modified nose to test MiG-21 radar and nose in flight at the Hatzerim IAF Museum







excuse me while I run away and hide , somebody else take it


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2014)

Well, I'll be danged...look at that crazy looking setup!

I would say, in all fairness, this was a hellova challenge, but if anyone gets credit (or at least partial credit), it should be Terry for calling that nose right off the bat.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2014)

WTH is that!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow! They went all out with that conversion. I guess removing the radar and putting it in a more aerodynamic housing never occured to them!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 14, 2014)

That thing is fugly! WOW! I'd have never gotten that one.


----------



## norab (Jul 18, 2014)

bump


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 19, 2014)

Norab, post another so we can have another go at it!


----------



## norab (Jul 19, 2014)

gluttons for punishment are we? OK, by request


----------



## wuzak (Jul 19, 2014)

Avro Canada VZ-9 Avrocar


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 19, 2014)

And it's not a step. Just so you know. 
I know....................I asked for it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 19, 2014)

Hmmm....I was tempted to say it looks like the rear area of the main hull on the Federation's NX-01...

But I won't


----------



## norab (Jul 20, 2014)

not the Avrocar , not a Canadian design, also not a Federation design

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Jul 20, 2014)

Vought Kingfisher ?


----------



## norab (Jul 20, 2014)

not a floatplane or a flying boat


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 20, 2014)

How about an airship?


----------



## norab (Jul 21, 2014)

not an airship, single engine design


----------



## norab (Jul 21, 2014)

OK time for another clue, it's a naval aircraft


----------



## norab (Jul 22, 2014)

not a jet, come on guys make some guesses


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2014)

Grumman F-3F?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 22, 2014)

norab said:


> not a jet, come on guys make some guesses


I'm honestly at a loss as to what it could be!

I know it will probably be so obvious after it's identity is revealed


----------



## norab (Jul 22, 2014)

Not a Grumman, and I don't think anyone will say it's obvious,  single seat and not in any current service inventories, I'm not sure if it's in any museum anywhere.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2014)

Gyrodyne Model GCA-55


----------



## norab (Jul 22, 2014)

very good, all yours Viking


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2014)

I wish I could claim anything but luck, excellent choice.

Ok, here is the new one:


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 22, 2014)

WTF is that contraption??

And with a VW engine, of all things!


----------



## norab (Jul 22, 2014)

it was allegedly a Porsche engine, not a VW and it was the grandfather of all the later Gyrodyne developments, sort of a hovercar and I use the term very loosly.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 23, 2014)

Great! Hahahahaha!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2014)

Alcohol had to be involved.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2014)

Alcohol would _need_ to be involved to fly the bl**dy thing!


----------



## norab (Jul 23, 2014)

OK here is a guess on the new quiz, Sud-Ouest SO.6000 Triton


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2014)

Nope, but that is an interesting looking plane.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks real safe to use. Don't know why the pilot is even bothering with a helmet.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2014)

He looks like me as a kid when I was imagining flying my chair with a hammer handle as the stick.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok first clue, it is a bi-plane.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 24, 2014)

Only thing i think of at the moment is the Polikarpov I-153 Seagull ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 24, 2014)

Is it Japanese?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 25, 2014)

yes


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 25, 2014)

Is it a Nakajima B4N1?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 25, 2014)

We have a winner, on to you sir.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 25, 2014)

That looks a bit of a 'Bitsa' ! Aint never seen one 'o them before !!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 25, 2014)

Way to go Capt. Vic!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks brother! Try this:


----------



## Geedee (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks like a DH 88 Comet the morning after the night before !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 26, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Try this:


Not much of a challenge, there*...that's France's attempt at a high-speed bomber...

So the official answer would be the Caudron C.670 Typhon

* meaning no sneaky little image parts and mysterious clues


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry it was too easy...

Caudron C.670 it is!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 27, 2014)

Guys, my backup drive for my photographs has crashed and I can't retrieve any of my photos for the clues, so I'll have to resort to an image archived from the internet over the years, I apologize but hopefully we'll have fun with this one, anyway!

As always, clues will be forthcoming upon request


----------



## wuzak (Jul 27, 2014)

Yokosuka R2Y Keiun?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 27, 2014)

Good guess, but...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 27, 2014)

wuzak said:


> Yokosuka R2Y Keiun?



That it is, well done!


----------



## wuzak (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks.

First one I've had any clue about for a while (and with a little help from Google).

Here is my clue.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 27, 2014)

Caribou?


----------



## wuzak (Jul 27, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## norab (Jul 28, 2014)

GAF Nomad N-22A ?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2014)

Not sure that Capt Vic's has been correctly answered yet, his reply was 'Good guess, *but*..'


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, thanks Terry. Just had a hard time believing it's that Japanese plane, but of course I take GG word for it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 28, 2014)

It was indeed the R2Y...wuzak nailed it right off the bat...dang good eye, actually, since there were only a couple types that were using this prop configuration at the time

(sorry I didn't post the results photo earlier, I have not been on the computer 'til now)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 28, 2014)

Best shot I have ever seen of that bird. Will use it on my Fine Molds kit. Thanks!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 28, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Best shot I have ever seen of that bird. Will use it on my Fine Molds kit. Thanks!


It has a certain "Do335" feel to it, though I imagine as a fighter, it would have suffered like the Pfiel...it looks to be better suited for flat-out speed...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah it was a recon bird.


----------



## wuzak (Jul 28, 2014)

norab said:


> GAF Nomad N-22A ?



That is exactly correct!

Well done norab.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 28, 2014)

En fuego!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 28, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yeah it was a recon bird.


That was it's intended role, but as we've seen with many of these projects, too many people start getting their ideas mixed in and pretty soon it becomes a dog and pony show.

There was consideration to adapt the R2Y as a high-altitude interceptor and as a light bomber and God only knows what else...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes I believe the next airframe was to mount two jets and get rid of the troublesome power plant arrangement. I have some pictures of it's ruins after the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Jul 28, 2014)

alright, here is our next bird (please note that two areas in the picture have been blurred to avoid making it a piece of cake)


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 28, 2014)

> GAF Nomad N-22A?



Aaah, the good ole Gonad. Norab, if you airbrush out the serial, how do you expect us to identify it?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 29, 2014)

Mig-17?


----------



## norab (Jul 29, 2014)

not a Russian design


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Jul 29, 2014)

hmmmm...T1 Jayhawk?


----------



## norab (Jul 29, 2014)

not a Jayhawk, single engine


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Jul 29, 2014)

Im reaching here, but maybe an Excel jet sport-jet?


----------



## norab (Jul 29, 2014)

nope, not a US design


----------



## norab (Jul 30, 2014)

OK a little more help, here is the other end


----------



## Geedee (Jul 30, 2014)

Its the French CC-02 a ducted fan jobbie, and its a one=off. 

The guy who designed and built it is also currently working on an experimental battery powered light aircraft.

Nice one dude !


----------



## norab (Jul 30, 2014)

give that man a cigar, right on the money


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2014)

I want one !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 30, 2014)

G-dog! Nice guess amigo!

Is it me or is the nose gear door down?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2014)

Man that would be fun to have!


----------



## wuzak (Jul 31, 2014)

I wonder about prop strikes on landing and take-off.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 1, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is it me or is the nose gear door down?



Judging by the fact the guys feet are up near the nose cone, I reckon he just puts 'em down thru' the floor boards ! ...Yup, the door is open 

I've included the dude up the pointy end on this one to keep an eye on you so no cheating. If its any consolation, it's not one of my pics and until a few days ago, I didn't even know it existed !!


----------



## norab (Aug 1, 2014)

Focke-Achgelis Fa 223 ?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 1, 2014)

I can see your thought process, so can he....but he's smiling cos he's not in a 223


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 1, 2014)

Hahaha...it's not that explorer plane that's in the NASM is it?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2014)

I've seen the complete photo somewhere very recently, but b*gg*red if I can remember what it is !
I'm tending to think 'early helicopter', but I don't think that's it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 1, 2014)

Sneaky ba$tard that Gary....


----------



## norab (Aug 1, 2014)

that frustrating moment when you can see it in your head but can't remember it's name


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2014)

Abrams P-1 Explorer

Edit: Rats, Jim had already guessed it!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 2, 2014)

Oi.....!!!!!!

You ain't supposed to know that one !!!!!! I didn't know it until a few days ago ! 

Yup, Jim got it straight away...B*stid !!. Was kinda hoping you guys would go down the Sikorsky Dragonfly route etc etc....

Ho hum


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 2, 2014)

Didn't someone just do that one a few planes back? Just saying G-Dog.

Will hit up you fine gents tomorrow!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 2, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Didn't someone just do that one a few planes back?


Now that I see the full pic, yeah...it does seem like it was posted as a challenge not too long ago (and I didn't guess the  thing then, either)

Way to go, cap'n!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 3, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Didn't someone just do that one a few planes back? Just saying G-Dog.



Ah !...wus just seein' who's been paying attention (obviously not me ! Doh ! )


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2014)

Sorry for the delay gents, try this one (shouldn't be too hard):


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 4, 2014)

Potez 630?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2014)

Good Guess! But no...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2014)

Lorraine something or other. Never was any good with french aircraft !


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 4, 2014)

One of the Amiot 350 series?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2014)

No and no... But there definately is a French connection!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 4, 2014)

LeO H-46?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 4, 2014)

Probably going in the wrong direction, being Italian, but a CANT Z.515?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 4, 2014)

the tail structure is certainly unique and if it's not a LeO H-46, then perhaps a Potez 63...


----------



## CommanderBounds (Aug 4, 2014)

Took a long time but I figured it out! A French DB-7A (A-20 Havoc) with a twin tail configuration!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2014)

CommanderBounds gets it! A Douglas DB-7 modified for the French, never delivered, taken over by the RAF and some sources say converted back! Oh and that's Floyd-Bennett Field by the way!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 4, 2014)

good one! 

(but I really thought I had it with the Potez 63)


----------



## CommanderBounds (Aug 4, 2014)

It definitely looks like quite like a Potez just with the picture and I was surprised to find it wasn't. I had heard about that one in the past after reading up on the strangest aircraft of World War 2. I suppose it's kinda strange but this one certainly isn't anything special... Or is it?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2014)

Come on Terry! This one is for you! (Isn't it?)


----------



## CommanderBounds (Aug 4, 2014)

It definitely looks like quite like a Potez just with the picture and I was surprised to find it wasn't. I had heard about that one in the past after reading up on the strangest aircraft of World War 2. I suppose it's kinda strange but this one right here certainly isn't anything special... Or is it? 
View attachment 268871


----------



## Geedee (Aug 5, 2014)

Its the one and only....OK, they made more than one really  ...Blackburn Beverly transport.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 5, 2014)

Didn't Terry jump out of these? Or am I thinking Agrosy?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2014)

The Flying Barn was a bit before my time, although still (only just) in service. It was Argosy, Andover and Hercules I had the pleasure of falling out of.
Good one with the DB7, I would never have got that one !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Terry


----------



## CommanderBounds (Aug 5, 2014)

I can't tell if Geedee or Capt.Vick got it first so you both get that one! I figured it'd be misleading with the small tail but I was wrong, And it also appears it's not as lesser known as I thought...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2014)

It was a very large (huge for the time) main transport aircraft with RAF Transport Command, dropping paratroops from both the main fuselage and the large tail boom (the latter looking small in photos), and also dropping heavy loads such as vehicles. That tail unit is bigger than some twin-engined aircraft !


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2014)

CommanderBounds said:


> And it also appears it's not as lesser known as I thought...


This is a tough crowd...you show more than two rivets or a 2 square inch piece of fuselage, they'll nail it!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 5, 2014)

I think G-Dog actually got it...


----------



## Geedee (Aug 6, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> This is a tough crowd...you show more than two rivets or a 2 square inch piece of fuselage, they'll nail it!



How 'bout some exhaust stubs


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2014)

DH Hornet?


----------



## norab (Aug 6, 2014)

Westland Welkin ?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2014)

I was going to suggest Hornet, or maybe Mosquito. But this is Gary, so that would be _far _to obvious !!


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 6, 2014)

I only see 5 exhaust stubs, so this may be a wierdo, or I am blind.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2014)

Some Mosquito Marks had the rear two exhaust ports on each side running into one single stub.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 6, 2014)

Airframes said:


> I was going to suggest Hornet, or maybe Mosquito. But this is Gary, so that would be _far _to obvious !!



I'm flattered 

I can confirm it's not a Hornet, Welkin or even a Mosquito... and whats even worsererer, it's not one of my pics !!! SHOCK HORROR PROBE !!!.

This is another one that up until today I had never seen before !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2014)

FMA IAe 30 Ñancú


----------



## Geedee (Aug 6, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> FMA IAe 30 Ñancú



Seriously ? ....3 guesses... c'mon guy's gimme a break will ya !!!

Yup, it is indeedy one of them. Looks a great bit of kit I reckon, even with the meccano undercart !

Top marks dude 

I.Ae. 30 Ñancú - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2014)

Geedee said:


> Seriously ? ....3 guesses... c'mon guy's gimme a break will ya !!!


Your mistake was showing more than one exhaust stack...you should have only shown two so the challenge would last longer than a day! 

Good job, Cap'n


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2014)

I was right - Gazza was being devious again ! 
I've only ever seen that once before, and I would never have got it - good one Gary !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2014)

What is this?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2014)

It's a port engine, with a nose also visible - and I'm thinking it's French. But it'll turn out to be an Andorran design, built in Antigua, by an Argentine company ... ....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2014)

Ah, the feared triple A! But seriously Terry you are going to kick yourself when you realize just how close you are!


----------



## wuzak (Aug 6, 2014)

It is this I.Ae. 24 Calquin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes, the Argentine "mosquito"...


----------



## wuzak (Aug 7, 2014)

Ok, try this one:


----------



## norab (Aug 7, 2014)

Ha 1112 ?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 7, 2014)

No, not an Ha 1112.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2014)

I had a feeling that might have been the Argentinian kite, but couldn't remember it's name/number, and leaned more to a French aircraft. No idea what the new one is.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 7, 2014)

Wondering if its some kind of Crusader variant like the one with super critical wing they built a while back ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 7, 2014)

How about a hint?

Prop or Jet?

(leaning towards a jet, here)


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Aug 7, 2014)

Like GeeDee, my first thought was Crusader III, but I dont think the scoop angle is right.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 7, 2014)

No, it is not a Crusader, and not American.

It is a low powered jet.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm thinking Aussie drone or target...


----------



## norab (Aug 7, 2014)

Mig-I-320 ?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 8, 2014)

Not a MiG and not from Australia.....


----------



## wuzak (Aug 8, 2014)

Much more North than Australia.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 8, 2014)

Must be from SCI (Santa Claus Industries), part of their toy delivery system?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 8, 2014)

Not quite that far north.

You earlier guess about the aircraft type was correct, except for origin.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 8, 2014)

Running out of ideas so I'll finish off with a Ryan Firebee ?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 8, 2014)

No, not a Ryan.

From other side of pond.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2014)

Jindivik ?


----------



## norab (Aug 8, 2014)

AS-1 Kennel ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 8, 2014)

Penguin?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 8, 2014)

Non to all three.

European.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 8, 2014)

Finally, one I can at least guess! Nord CT-20?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes, that'd be the beast!







Nord Aviation CT20 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## CommanderBounds (Aug 9, 2014)

This one should be fun! Shout if you need a hint!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 9, 2014)

Petlyakov Pe-2 ?, although there is normally a small turret to the rear of the canopy glazing. 

If I'm right, then Nuuuumaaan, your up next

For info...and I'm not having a go !...who-ever correctly identifies the mystery plane then posts the next one for us to scratch our heads over, otherwise it can become a bit of a free for all with mystery ships appearing left right and center. It also adds a bit of an incentive to be more devious and creative when we post the next one as it give a lot of satisfaction knowing that a lot of peeps are going crazy searching their grey cells / google...delete as appropriate !...in an effort to get it first !


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 9, 2014)

Well...so that you know, I just remain silent most of the time so that everyone else has a chance to win.

At least that's my version of the story...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2014)

Is that a Westland Wellsley? (I must have butchered that spelling!) 

Sorry, just checked, wrong company and spelling on this guess!

Vickers Wellesley


----------



## CommanderBounds (Aug 10, 2014)

Unfortunately no correct answers. The hint is below. Also sorry GeeDee. I should probably start checking if there are rules/reading the rules before I just jump in!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey, no worries mate 

Getting the impression its an early English passenger aircraft...around the time the Handley Page Heracles and the Armstrong Whitworth Argosy where in the circuit...looks like a shoulder mounted main wing and for some reason, I'm convinced its got exposed radials....

Yeah, I know, I'm wrong....its a modified Piper Cub


----------



## CommanderBounds (Aug 10, 2014)

Unfortunately no exposed radial BUT It's definitely from the same decade and country as the Cub, It can carry passengers or cargo, It has a radial and it's a one-off. I kinda narrowed it down alot but this one is so difficult I forgot the name of it for a few days!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 11, 2014)

CommanderBounds said:


> . I kinda narrowed it down alot but this one is so difficult I forgot the name of it for a few days!



What ?????...you mean you forgot the Kreider-Reisner XC-31 !!!! 

This one was also known as the Fairchild XC-31 

And I was totally wrong, it wasn't an early English airliner !!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 13, 2014)

I do believe Gary got it!


----------



## CommanderBounds (Aug 14, 2014)

Kreider-Reisner is kinda hard to remember (at least in the spelling department!) I narrowed it down quite a bit as I was worried no one would get it and Aaron you're right, GeeDee got that one!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2014)

Can we see a picture of it?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 15, 2014)

Here you go.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 15, 2014)

Now that is an interesting looking bird!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2014)

I agree!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks like an AN-2 that lost it's lower wing...


----------



## norab (Aug 19, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Geedee (Aug 20, 2014)

Nuuumans busy looking for a real hard one !


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2014)

lol...yep


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah he usually puts some brain busters out there


----------



## Geedee (Aug 25, 2014)

Reckon Nuuumannn must be on his hols, so I've added this one to keep the balls running. 

As is the norm, I've been real sneaky and using selective cropping, I haven't included the whole plane....heck, even one of the ground-crew is hiding their face !!!. Hope I haven't made it too hard for ya as there'll be Harley any clues


----------



## norab (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm thinking something along the lines of a 36D maybe a DD


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 25, 2014)

G-Dog in the House!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 27, 2014)

"Jeez...these guys are s'posed to be good and they can't even ID that plane thing we wuz stood next to!. Its a good job they can't read the tank on our Harley !!"

Well, I can't really say the usual one...'Bump !


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 28, 2014)

I saw six... 

Been a bit busy, studying for exams and writing stuff as well.

I usually post my own photos if I can, but I thought I'd be a bit mean spirited and post this one, about which I recently bought a book, although that's no real clue. It's a biplane built during WW1, but used afterwards.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## norab (Aug 28, 2014)

Breguet 14 ?


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 28, 2014)

Nope...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 28, 2014)

Some days, I REALLY don't like Gary.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2014)

Hmm...

Really tough angle, as those interplane struts almost look Italian, but I'll go with my first impression:
J4-N Jenny


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 28, 2014)

Not a Jenny.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2014)

DH 9?


----------



## Token (Aug 28, 2014)

I want to say Avro 504K, but I think the struts are too narrow.

T!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Not a Jenny.


Ok, then is it Italian or American?


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 28, 2014)

None of those listed. Its British.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 28, 2014)

How about a B.E. 2?


----------



## Token (Aug 28, 2014)

Armstrong Whitworth FK8? Although I don't think that stayed in service after WW I.

T!


----------



## CommanderBounds (Aug 28, 2014)

Sopwith 1/2 Strutter?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 29, 2014)

Sopwith *1 * 1/2 Strutter?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 29, 2014)

Nope. Strutter is closest, but not a Sopwith product.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Aug 29, 2014)

How in the!? Thanks for correcting me Vick, I didn't realize I forgot the '1 and" part because that would be an interesting aircraft that way. Well back to researching a lot of aircraft.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Aug 29, 2014)

British produced or Used by the British?.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 29, 2014)

Bristol Fighter?


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 29, 2014)

British built, used by the RAF, USA and a. n. other country.


----------



## norab (Aug 30, 2014)

DH-4 ?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2014)

I was thinking a DH product too. If not, then perhaps a two-seat SE5 ?


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 30, 2014)

Not de Havilland or Airco, or Royal Aircraft Factory. It's a naval type. Hopefully this clue'll narrow it down a bit.


----------



## Token (Aug 30, 2014)

Fairey III? Wing does not look right to me, but the cockpit location is pretty close.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 30, 2014)

Nope, not Fairey.


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Aug 31, 2014)

Port Victoria Grain Griffin?


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 31, 2014)

Oooh, nice out there guess, but nope. The Griffin was not in service post war and not exported. Another clue, it was ship based. The answer is quite semple, really...


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Aug 31, 2014)

Actually, it was in post-war service during the Allied intervention in the Russian civil war. But I missed the export clue.  Damn.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 31, 2014)

True, forgot that, not that it did much. So, any other ideas of what it could be?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh wait a minute...is it a Short?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2014)

A short what?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2014)

I believe a Short type 148


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 1, 2014)

No Dave, not a Short or a short...


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 1, 2014)

Gloster Sparrowhawk III?


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 1, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 2, 2014)

Okay, clearly this is stumping a few people. Further clues - most of you missed the 'semple' clue I threw in earlier. Colonel the Master of Semple led the British naval mission to Japan in 1921 and examples of this aircraft were sent along with the mission. it was carrier based, but was not a fighter, nor was it a torpedo plane, so the Cuckoo and Swift - not two seaters at any rate can be discounted. Like I also pointed out, the US Navy operated them, too. Keep guessing - it's an obscure lesser known type, so you're gonna have to get out your books and do a little research...


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Sep 3, 2014)

Blackburn Dart converted to trainer? Though I'm not sure your photo is quite that ugly.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm darn stumped on this one...


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 3, 2014)

Not a Dart, Kiwibiggles; Darts didn't go with the Japanese Mission.



> I'm darn stumped on this one...



Like I said, you gotta do a bit of research for this one.


----------



## Token (Sep 3, 2014)

Is the Nighthawk II / Mars II too obvious a guess?


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 4, 2014)

Yep, Token, too obvious, I said earlier it wasn't a fighter, although the Nieuport Nighthawk was one type the Japanese received during the mission. Another clue; it didn't have folding wings, but it had a folding rear end...


----------



## norab (Sep 5, 2014)

Parnall Panther ?


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 5, 2014)

Correct. The Parnall Panther







One of only two exported to the United States. Here's a write up for those of you unfamiliar with it.

Parnall Panther

Bought this book recently

142 Parnall Panther

The one thing that is not mentioned in the book or any of the published text on the Panther is that the last surviving example of one was preserved in a museum in Scotland, but it was scrapped at some stage, although its Bentley BR.2 radial engine and propeller were saved.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank **** for that ! It was driving me nuts !


----------



## norab (Sep 5, 2014)

here is something a bit newer


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 5, 2014)

Isn't the Panther on the cover of the Parnell Putnam book? I think that's where I know it from.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Sep 6, 2014)

CA 28 Ceres?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 6, 2014)

I would never have guessed that one, great job!


----------



## norab (Sep 7, 2014)

It is indeed the Ceres


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 7, 2014)

Good job!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 7, 2014)

That is one ugly AgPlane...but come to think of it, they all are!


----------



## Geedee (Sep 8, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> That is one ugly AgPlane...but come to think of it, they all are!



Careful dude...you'll 'Aggro'vate the owner


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 9, 2014)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Sep 9, 2014)

Sorry, hadnt check for a few days, and was surprised I actually got it. Ill chop a picture at work tomorrow and put it up


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Sep 11, 2014)

Sorry about the delay, here is something to ponder...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2014)

Off the top of my head, a pure guess, Gotha ?


----------



## norab (Sep 11, 2014)

Zeppelin-Staaken ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2014)

Definitely a German WW1 R plane. (...or not)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2014)

DFW T28 "Flea"?


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Sep 11, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> DFW T28 "Flea"?



I'd never heard of that one. Looks like one of those caricature models that Airfix used to make.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2014)

That it does!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2014)

Siemens-Schuckert R.VIII R23/16 ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 12, 2014)

That distinctive nose gives it away...Siemens-Schuckert R.VIII

And it was a big bastard, too...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 12, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Siemens-Schuckert R.VIII R23/16 ?


Why didn't I see this reply...it showed up after I made mine...

Dang server issues...anyway, you've certainly got it 

We'll wait to see what Clayton Magnet says


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 12, 2014)

Yup, I believe Jim has gotten it.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Sep 12, 2014)

Thats the one alright. Bloody tablet wont let me post pictures, so just imagine a Siemens-Schuckert R.VIII . The original uncropped picture is on my work computer


----------



## Airframes (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm imagining - but all I can see is bacon ...................


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 12, 2014)

Here's some info on the Siemens-Schuckert R.VIII "Riesen Bomber" (Riesen=Giant). It may have been one of the world's first heavy bombers.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 12, 2014)

Well done Jim, take it away.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 13, 2014)

Try this one...I don't think it should be very hard.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 13, 2014)

Almost want to say a WACO CG-4...but something looks a little odd


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 13, 2014)

No...but you are definitely in the ballpark...or football pitch for our foreign friends.


----------



## Graeme (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello Vickers.

Looks like the XCG-16?

General Airborne Transport XCG-16 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Open House if it is. Cheers.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 15, 2014)

You are correct sir!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 19, 2014)

HOLY COW!!!!


----------



## norab (Sep 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 22, 2014)

It almost looks like a smaller version of the Ju 322 Mammut.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 22, 2014)

Actually, the nose of that thing looks kind of like the head of George Jetson's robot maid, Rosie.

Just sayin'

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 24, 2014)

It does.


----------



## norab (Oct 1, 2014)

Airframes said:


> I'm imagining - but all I can see is bacon ...................


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2014)

Ah, pigs can fly!
That's the pre-production prototype of the _original_ design for the Wil .... _that_ thing !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 1, 2014)

What the..? Just leaving the snack bar after a few cocktails...


----------



## norab (Oct 2, 2014)

just a little bump


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 2, 2014)

Graeme said:


> Hello Vickers.
> 
> Looks like the XCG-16?
> 
> ...


Guys, I think Graeme left it open for whomever wanted to go next...


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 3, 2014)

If that's the case try this one. I hope its tricky enough.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 4, 2014)

The McKinnon Goose?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, looks like Graeme has done it again!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 4, 2014)

I have heard that Grumman wouldn't sanction this mod because it had such poor water handling qualities. Sat way too low in the water.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 5, 2014)

That's it


----------



## Graeme (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks T Bolt.


> Only stipulation is that you must use your own pictures....not ones from the Internet or copied / scanned in from books etc.



Has that stipulation been relaxed? If not, I can withdraw this image and declare Open House as I have no personal museum photos. Cheers.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2014)

It's been relaxed.
B-24 Liberator.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks for the update Airframes.

Sorry mate, not the Liberator...


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Oct 5, 2014)

Boston/Havoc?


----------



## Graeme (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorry KB - not the Boston or Havoc...


----------



## Geedee (Oct 6, 2014)

That looks suspiciously like a tail wheel with the 'treadless' tyre, and I'm pretty sure that's the bottom of at least one Merlin on the left hand main wing. I want to say Lancaster, but I'm not a hundred percent on it.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Gary.

It's not a British aircraft mate....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 6, 2014)

DC-5?


----------



## Graeme (Oct 6, 2014)

G'day Vick.

Not the DC-5, but it does originate from the USA. This aircraft was armed with cannons, machine-guns and bombs...but it proved to be a poor performer...


----------



## wuzak (Oct 6, 2014)

B-25?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 7, 2014)

B-26


----------



## Graeme (Oct 7, 2014)

Not the B-25 or the B-26.

A big clue...
The gent at right is looking at the cockpit...


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 7, 2014)

Bell Airacuda


----------



## norab (Oct 7, 2014)

Airacuda ?


----------



## Graeme (Oct 7, 2014)

All yours Mr T Bolt...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2014)

Great picture! Great quiz! As only one of them had a nose wheel!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice one. It was that gear leg which was bugging me.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 7, 2014)

It was the only American twin pusher I could think of.

Try this one


----------



## wuzak (Oct 7, 2014)

Hughes H-1?


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 8, 2014)

Correct


----------



## wuzak (Oct 8, 2014)

Try this one


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Oct 8, 2014)

Be-12?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Oct 8, 2014)

Is it too late to change my answer? maybe its an A-90 Orlyonok? That sure looks like a NK-12 turboprop mounted at the top of something.


----------



## wuzak (Oct 8, 2014)

Nope.

Right country, though.


----------



## wuzak (Oct 8, 2014)

Clayton Magnet said:


> Is it too late to change my answer? maybe its an A-90 Orlyonok? That sure looks like a NK-12 turboprop mounted at the top of something.



Didn't see this before.

It is the A-90 Orlyonok.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow, good pic. thats one strange bird. here is one, probably a little too easy...


----------



## norab (Oct 8, 2014)

Spitfire ?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Oct 8, 2014)

Not a spitfire


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm thinking it may be a Martlett II


----------



## norab (Oct 8, 2014)

Fairey Battle


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Oct 9, 2014)

Not a Martlett or a Battle. 
First hint; V-12 powered.
Just realized how crappy the pic is, sorry


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2014)

Hurricane?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Oct 9, 2014)

It certainly is. I was hoping the lack of a spinner on the Canadian built Mk.XII would throw some people off. But the fat Hawker wing with two .303's outboard was still visible.





Taken at the Reynolds museum in Alberta, also home to the Canadian aviation hall of fame.
Off to you, Capt.Vick...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah for me! Try this one:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2014)

Man I would never have guessed that one with that spinner, nicely done Jim!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2014)

Good stuff Jim.
As for the new one, I have no idea ! Looks like an Ambassador with a Comet's nose and jet engines !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks brothers. 

Yeah, I just learned about this one last night. And those are not jets...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2014)

I think I've seen it somewhere before, and think it's a Dornier design, something like Do 31 or Do316.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 10, 2014)

It does seem like that Terry, now that you say it, but it is not German. Hint?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2014)

Hmm. My brain hurts ....................


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2014)

This is sad, we have a pic of most of the aircraft and I got nothing.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 10, 2014)

It has the looks of an Antonov


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 10, 2014)

Don't beat yourself up brother. It's so rare that they never flew it!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 10, 2014)

It's a Sud-Aviation Haventgotafrikkinclue

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Oct 10, 2014)

Thats funny, my first thought was Sud-aviation too. Turned up nothing


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 10, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Don't beat yourself up brother. It's so rare that they never flew it!


Ok man...it's time for you to be forth-coming with clues for the clueless masses! 

First off, is it a Soviet (Russian) design?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 11, 2014)

Probably find it's not a Russian design...looks too pretty...and that it's some kind of helicopter / auto gyro , bit like the Fairy Rotodyne concept. Probably got a fixed undercart as well, hanging from what looks like the engine pods


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 11, 2014)

Wait second, is that a bird concerted into a house?????????????


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2014)

It is Russian. 
The role it was supposed to play was eventually filled by an Antonov.
The designer left his native country when the fascist came to power there.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2014)

Ah, it's a Caproniovishin !


----------



## norab (Oct 11, 2014)

even though it's not the most common picture of it, let's try the VVA-14


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2014)

It certainly loos more like the Dornier, as seen in this pic from the Dornier Museum at Friederickshaven.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 11, 2014)

> The designer left his native country when the fascist came to power there.



Bartini?



> After the Fascist takeover in Italy in 1923, he was transferred undercover to the USSR as an aviation engineer.



And it never flew, so maybe the Bartini T-117? Here's another shot of it...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 11, 2014)

Now that is one I've never heard of.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2014)

You are correct sir! Great detective work!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2014)

norab said:


> even though it's not the most common picture of it, let's try the VVA-14
> 
> View attachment 273966



Same designer, so you were on the right track. Sadly I believe the remains of this aircraft have been cut up for scrap at Minino.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2014)

Notice how failure under Uncle Joe was not a good thing?

Kalinin was shot for his failure and Bartini was sent to the Gulag for his failure...


----------



## Graeme (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks Vick.

This one flew...


----------



## norab (Oct 12, 2014)

don't think it is, but I'll throw out N1M for laughs


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 12, 2014)

That's what I would have said...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 12, 2014)

Is it Swiss?


----------



## Graeme (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello gents.

Not Swiss and not from Northrop. But it is a small flying wing from the 80's.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 12, 2014)

N9M...wasn't it restored in the 80's?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 12, 2014)

Here is a three view drawing of the T-117






Pretty cool looking if you ask me...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Oct 12, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> N9M...wasn't it restored in the 80's?



Yes, but this is not from Northrop. Here's the full picture...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah...nope...still got nothing!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2014)

That's not a Davis, is it?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Graeme (Oct 13, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> That's not a Davis, is it?



That'll do me mate! 

The Davis DX-1 Starship Alpha...

Davis DX-1 Starship Alpha 

Which apparently ended up in the drink...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2014)

Well Graeme, you know me and those flying wings!

Remember, years ago, we solved the mystery of the KHOEL KO-1? www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/german-flying-wings-15300.html

And apologies for the delay in posting a new challenge, the server has kept me from getting in here to do anything (let alone post an image), so with all that in mind...here we go!


----------



## norab (Oct 15, 2014)

Focke-Achgelis Fa 223 Drache ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2014)

norab said:


> Focke-Achgelis Fa 223 Drache ?



That it is!

Good eye


----------



## norab (Oct 16, 2014)

let's try this one


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Oct 16, 2014)

Allied Aviation XLRA-1/-2?


----------



## norab (Oct 16, 2014)

close enough for jazz, it's the Bristol_XLRQ-1


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for the 'let'. Remarkable how two competing designs could end up so similar.

Try this:


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2014)

Mount Everest?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Oct 16, 2014)

The Westland PV.3/Wallace?



> the server has kept me from getting in here to do anything (let alone post an image)



Same problem here Dave, dunno why but it seems to be just this site?


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Oct 16, 2014)

Close enough. It's unclear in the photo whether it's the PV-3 Wapiti or the PV-6 Houston-Wallace.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 16, 2014)

KiwiBiggles said:


> Close enough. It's unclear in the photo whether it's the PV-3 Wapiti or the PV-6 Houston-Wallace.



Thanks Mr Biggles!

Here's another...(if I can manage to load it).


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2014)

Fokker with retracts?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2014)

Miles Master ?


----------



## Graeme (Oct 17, 2014)

Gents.

Not a Fokker. And not from Miles, but it is British...


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Oct 17, 2014)

airspeed cambridge


----------



## Graeme (Oct 17, 2014)

KiwiBiggles said:


> airspeed cambridge



Well done Biggles! All yours mate.

Airspeed Cambridge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## norab (Oct 23, 2014)

buuuuuuuuump


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Oct 25, 2014)

Sorry about the delay.

try this:


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 26, 2014)

Walrus?


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Oct 26, 2014)

No to Walrus


----------



## Graeme (Oct 26, 2014)

Sea Otter?


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Oct 26, 2014)

Sea Otter it is. I thought the wing root left by the folding mechanism was interesting.

All yours Graeme


----------



## Graeme (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks Biggles, but I'll let someone else have a go.
Cheers.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 26, 2014)

Ok, thank you Graeme, I take a shot at stumper, hopefully.


----------



## wuzak (Oct 26, 2014)

Cessna A-37 Dragonfly?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2014)

Are you looking at the shadow Sherlock? Very nice...


----------



## wuzak (Oct 27, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Are you looking at the shadow Sherlock? Very nice...



Yes.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2014)

...or a T-28 trojan?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 27, 2014)

Not a Dragon Fly Wuzak, but a Trojan. Nice going Capt. Vic, the tarmac is all yours sir.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2014)

Try this, should be easy.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 28, 2014)

G'day Vick. Gotta be the Short Seamew mate?

Fascinating looking aircraft...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2014)

True that!






Take the yoke my friend!


----------



## Graeme (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks Vick!

Here's the next one...


----------



## norab (Oct 28, 2014)

Curtiss Seahawk?


----------



## Graeme (Oct 28, 2014)

norab said:


> Curtiss Seahawk?



Not the Seahawk norab, but you're on the right path.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2014)

It's the Edo float plane if I don't miss my guess.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 28, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> It's the Edo float plane if I don't miss my guess.



Well done Vick! It is indeed the EDO XOSE-1. Back to you.

Edo OSE - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 28, 2014)

Capt. on a roll. Nice going sir!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm hoping this will be a bit of a mind-boggler


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 29, 2014)

Almost want to say Potez 630...but the tail structure is not quite right...


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Oct 29, 2014)

Bristol Buckingham?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2014)

Is this the Douglas Boston, in French service, with an experimental twin-finned tail ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2014)

No, no and no. Sorry gents. 

(Terry, shame on you! I did that one already!)


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh ... er... ahem!
How about Amiot 351 then ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2014)

Not French


----------



## Graeme (Oct 29, 2014)

Saunders-Roe A.37 Shrimp?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2014)

Good guess, but sadly no...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm going to go out on a wing here and say Messerschmitt Bf 110.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow, that is going WAY out on a wing. A bold guess sir, but wrong. Hint?


----------



## Graeme (Oct 30, 2014)

I think I'm onto ya Vick!

Lerwick?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 30, 2014)

Very good sir! (And I don't need to post the picture!) Yes it is indeed the much maligned SARO Lerwick with a modified tail. I can only assume it was done in an attempt to improve flight and maybe even water handling characteristics, which if I remember correctly, where always dicey. Now if I could get someone to make an injection molded 1/72 kit that I can buy and leave unbuilt until my death I would be happy. The field is yours!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2014)

Well done, Graeme!!

There is noway in hell I would have figured that one out...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah it was a one shot deal on a low production aircraft.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Vick, nice piece of cropping mate!

Here's the next...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 30, 2014)

Is it Russian?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 30, 2014)

Stretch limo?


----------



## Graeme (Oct 30, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is it Russian?



Not Russian Vick. From the USA and powered by General Electric...


> Stretch limo?



Two-seater...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 30, 2014)

Not a clue. Great pick.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 31, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Not a clue. Great pick.



Not to worry Vick. Here's the full pic with registration. See if that helps...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 31, 2014)

Looked it up, Hammer HH-1 Zipper. Was airworthy until 2007. Only has one seat though. Kinda reminds you of the Me162 except for the V tail.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 31, 2014)

It does bear a great deal of resemblance to the He162...and the He162 had several design changes on the drawing board, including a V-tail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Oct 31, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Looked it up, Hammer HH-1 Zipper. Was airworthy until 2007. Only has one seat though. Kinda reminds you of the Me162 except for the V tail.



That's the one Aaron, your control.

Interesting information above. I have it as definitely a two-seater or certainly intended to be and it was destroyed on August 15 1979 while Hunt was indulging in aerobatics over Pugent Sound, just offshore from Paine Airfield.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 31, 2014)

Weird that


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 31, 2014)

I've not posted this one before so here goes. I will give a clue. Single engine passenger.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 5, 2014)

Anybody?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 5, 2014)

Is it a jet?


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 5, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I've not posted this one before so here goes. I will give a clue. Single engine passenger.



Pilatus PC-12?

Edit: Oh crap! If I am right, does that mean I have to post a pic? I should have read the rules first.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 6, 2014)

WJPearce said:


> Pilatus PC-12?
> 
> Edit: Oh crap! If I am right, does that mean I have to post a pic? I should have read the rules first.


Not to worry, if you aren't able to post a photo, you can pass and let someone else post


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2014)

The rule that it has to be one you took has been waved, so have at her amigo. If you got it right that is.


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 6, 2014)

No problem. I just posted my answer before I really thought about the previous 458 pages of game play. If I got it right, I will post my challenge and it will be a picture I took.

Thanks,


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 6, 2014)

It's all yours WJ. Take it away.


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 6, 2014)

Let's give this a try....


----------



## Graeme (Nov 7, 2014)

Grumman Tigercat?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow! Took me a while to orient myself. Think he might be right, no?


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 7, 2014)

Well done Graeme! You're up.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2014)

Wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of that. Never knew it had guns in the wing roots. Love this site for all that I learn.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2014)

I had no idea either, what a beautiful plane.


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 7, 2014)

Four .50-Cals in the nose and four 20mm in the wings. Some had different armament; the night fighter variants had the nose guns replaced by radar. F7Fs are incredible to see and hear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2014)

I bet!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes it is WJ, yes it is.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks Mr Pearce.

I'll let someone else have a turn.

Cheers!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2014)

What Graeme, you don't want to try and sneak a flying wing in past me?


----------



## Graeme (Nov 8, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> What Graeme, you don't want to try and sneak a flying wing in past me?



Alright mate, I'll try again....


----------



## norab (Nov 9, 2014)

N1M ?


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 9, 2014)

Graeme said:


> Alright mate, I'll try again....



Armstrong Whitworth A.W.52G?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 9, 2014)

The profile looks alot like a PUL-10, but it has fixed gear with twin generators...

Interesting


----------



## Graeme (Nov 9, 2014)

WJPearce said:


> Armstrong Whitworth A.W.52G?




Well done sir!

Armstrong Whitworth A.W.52G - glider






Back to you....


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 9, 2014)

I considered the A.W.52 but *totally forgot* about the A.W.52G glider!

Well done, WJPearce!


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 9, 2014)

Maybe tricky, maybe not. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 9, 2014)

Twin engine, I think and a narrow nose. Interesting.


----------



## norab (Nov 9, 2014)

Howard 500? or long nose Beechcraft D-18 ?


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 10, 2014)

norab said:


> Howard 500? or long nose Beechcraft D-18 ?



You got it norab, Howard 500. You have the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 10, 2014)

What the what! I would have sworn it was a 4 engine job from the reflection...gotta make that eye appointment!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Nov 10, 2014)

Ok, let's try this cutie


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm guess some type of US glider said Capt. Obvious (?)


----------



## norab (Nov 11, 2014)

not a glider


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 11, 2014)

open mouth, insert foot


----------



## norab (Nov 11, 2014)

here's a clue, not one engine but two


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 11, 2014)

Single seat?


----------



## norab (Nov 11, 2014)

nope, fraid not


----------



## Graeme (Nov 12, 2014)

The Interstate TDR-1?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 12, 2014)

I do believe Graeme has it.


----------



## norab (Nov 12, 2014)

yes indeed he does, close enough for jazz, actually the XBQ-4


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 12, 2014)

hey, no fair on the earlier clue...the TDR-1/XBQ-4 had a cockpit/manual controls for manned flight! 

Good job, Graeme!


----------



## Graeme (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks norab. Here's the next one...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 13, 2014)

Ooooo...is it Russian? No! French?


----------



## norab (Nov 13, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> hey, no fair on the earlier clue...the TDR-1/XBQ-4 had a cockpit/manual controls for manned flight!
> 
> Good job, Graeme!










> In World War II, the Interstate Aircraft Company developed the TDR-1 "Edna," a twin engine remotely operated aircraft capable of carrying a 1,000 pound bomb or torpedo for the U.S. Navy. Originally envisioned as a carrier-based anti-ship weapon, the TDR-1 could be controlled up to seven miles away from the ground or a chase aircraft - the TBM-1C Avenger. The early unmanned combat air vehicle was guided using an RCA television camera


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 13, 2014)

Some great info and photos of the TDR here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/drone-warfare-40838.html


----------



## Graeme (Nov 13, 2014)

> Ooooo...is it Russian? No! French?



Sorry Vick, neither country...


----------



## Graeme (Nov 14, 2014)

Panning back slowly now, note the cockpit...


----------



## Geedee (Nov 14, 2014)

What you guys are looking at, is the Shorts SC1 ...the first VTOL A/C us Brits built


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2014)

Well how about that? Great quiz Graeme and another notch in the old mark 1 eyeball Gary.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 15, 2014)

Nicely done Gary!

Your control.


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Nov 15, 2014)

It just had to be British. That rather steampunk air intake just tacked on is a complete giveaway.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 15, 2014)

Hell of a deal...great challenge posted, Graeme!

And of course Gary would get it, Graeme showed more than two rivets in the photo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2014)

Dave, you're gonna have to get quicker at this.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 15, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Dave, you're gonna have to get quicker at this.


Hell's bells, Aaron..even if they dangled a million dollars in my face, I would have never guessed a SC.1...I stared at Graeme's photo completely lost...but Gary, all he needed was a couple of rivets and *bang* he gets it right away.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Geedee (Nov 16, 2014)

Jeez fella's !

A/C reccie is easy...more than 10 rivets per inch, its a Brit, less than 10 its a Yank, ding marks and scratches come from the hammer and sickle the Ruskies use, and baler twine and 6 " nails....well, thats from something us forumites would build !!.

I'll have a furckle in the mental archives and see if I can find one for ya later today 

Found one !


----------



## norab (Nov 16, 2014)

The Great Pyramid

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeah.... But which bit ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2014)

F-117?


----------



## norab (Nov 16, 2014)

SR-71 ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 16, 2014)

Bird of prey?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 16, 2014)

I almost want to say F4 Phantom...

That black pointy-thing looks almost like a view of the vert stab from down low.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 17, 2014)

Methinks I need to be more inventive...

SR71 it is !


----------



## norab (Nov 17, 2014)

and off we go


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 17, 2014)

Is this a mockup?


----------



## norab (Nov 17, 2014)

yep


----------



## Graeme (Nov 17, 2014)

Manned?


----------



## norab (Nov 17, 2014)

nope, but the prototype (which looks different) has flown


----------



## Geedee (Nov 18, 2014)

In the absence of rivets, I'll start the ball rolling with Spaceship one prototype...yup, I know...wrong !


----------



## norab (Nov 18, 2014)

your right, your wrong twin engines


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 18, 2014)

Piaggio P.1HH Hammerhead?

(If correct, that is a tricky one!)


----------



## wuzak (Nov 18, 2014)

Northrop Grumman X-47B?


----------



## norab (Nov 18, 2014)

It is indeed the Hammerhead





Your ball WJ


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 18, 2014)

How about this?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2014)

Yak 3?


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 19, 2014)

Close enough Capt. Vick! It is a Yak 9 (I'll post the full image when I am home). The Yak 9 and 3 are so similar in appearance, no need to make you keep guessing. You're up.

norab - I inadvertently "disliked" one of your posts. I have corrected the error and just wanted to state the dislike was not intentional.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Nov 19, 2014)

WJPearce said:


> Close enough Capt. Vick! It is a Yak 9 (I'll post the full image when I am home). The Yak 9 and 3 are so similar in appearance, no need to make you keep guessing. You're up.
> 
> norab - I inadvertently "disliked" one of your posts. I have corrected the error and just wanted to state the dislike was not intentional.


No Problems Bill


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks norab. I wish the bacon was not virtual!

Here is the Yak 9.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2014)

Tomorrow gents


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 20, 2014)

Guess this


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2014)

Ah, the new thing for the next 'Star Wars' never-ending saga !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 20, 2014)

Certainly looks like it Terry


----------



## norab (Nov 20, 2014)

Klingon Zardoc 2 ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 20, 2014)

It looks more Romulan to me. Anyway the rear is to the left...


----------



## Graeme (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Vick.

I think that "window" belongs to what was known in the early 90's as the *American Aircraft Corporation (AAC) Penetrator*?



Capt. Vick said:


> It looks more Romulan to me.



I think that's the one below it mate...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 21, 2014)

You are correct sir!






Now called "Aerocraft Stealth Star 204 SS"


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2014)

That's one I didn't know about! Well done.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 21, 2014)

Interesting body-lines, but as much work as they have done to reduce a radar cross-section on the fuselage, how much of a signature would the main tail rotors have?


----------



## Geedee (Nov 21, 2014)

Big round ones !


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 21, 2014)

Geedee said:


> Big round ones !


That would be my guess, too! 

So then a radar operator would see only the rotor cross-section and think:
"...this *could* be a helicopter, but all I see is a rotor spinning by itself, so it can't possibly be a helicopter. Therefor I'll ignore it..."


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 21, 2014)

I like the side gun turrets, giving defense to the rear quarters.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks Vick. Here's the next one...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2014)

Cool chopper!


----------



## norab (Nov 21, 2014)

Aichi E13A ?


----------



## Graeme (Nov 22, 2014)

norab said:


> Aichi E13A ?



Not from Aichi norab.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2014)

Graeme said:


> Thanks Vick. Here's the next one...


I am really trying to figure this one out, however, it looks to me like this has had it's ass kicked at some point.

Is it Italian?


----------



## Graeme (Nov 22, 2014)

G'day Dave.



GrauGeist said:


> I am really trying to figure this one out, however, it looks to me like this has had it's ass kicked at some point.
> 
> Is it Italian?



Not Italian mate but it is from WW2. As far as looking like it's been ass kicked, it should be looking factory-fresh but the country in question certainly got it's ass kicked. And it's not Japanese...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2014)

Hmmm...ok...

How about a Messerschmitt Bf162


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 22, 2014)

There appears to be a rather utilitarian handrail under the cockpit canopy. My guess is French.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 22, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> My guess is French.



French it is. Here's a bit more of the puzzle...


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 23, 2014)

Dewoitine HD.730?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2014)

But...why a handrail?

Were they expecting handicap access?


----------



## Graeme (Nov 23, 2014)

WJPearce said:


> Dewoitine HD.730?



Dunno about the handrail Dave, but it is the HD.730 - well done Bill, over to you...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2014)

Was it a float plane?


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 23, 2014)

The Dewoitine HD.730 floatplane was to be catapult launched and recovered by crane I believe. I would assume the handrails were to provide grips for the crew as they attached the aircraft to the crane after landing and while still on the water’s surface. I know other crane-recovered floatplanes did not have such robust handrails, but it is French after all.

Here is the next challenge.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2014)

That green sure looks like a Japanese color...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2014)

Can we get a whole picture of that French plane?

Is that the radial engined "comet" Japanese dive bomber?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2014)

Green shade aside, could this be a P-47 ?


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 23, 2014)

Geez, you guys are too good. Yes P-47. Airframes has it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2014)

Way to go, Terry!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2014)

Damn Terry! I almost laughed at your guess. Good going!


----------



## Graeme (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah, that's impressive Terry - well done mate! I was hooked on Japan. 

Vick.


> Can we get a whole picture of that French plane?



Here's the pic I used and the details that came with it...










I'm sure there's more if you Google.

Cheers
Graeme.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2014)

Good info, Graeme!

Sadly for France, alot of their development was brought to a sudden halt with Germany's intervention.

Several manufacturers, especially LeO, held alot of promise with their types.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks Graeme. She's a beaut'


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2014)

It looks quite like a Percival Prentice, on floats, but with a narrower cockpit.

OK, have a dab at this one.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 24, 2014)

I have no idea where to start on this one.


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 24, 2014)

Beech 18?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2014)

Hell's teeth, that was quick! And well done!
Yes, it's a Beech 18, or C-45 Expeditor, tail light assembly, this one seen in TFC's hangar at Duxford earlier this year.
Take it away!


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 24, 2014)

I know right? You post something thinking "Ha, this will take a while" only to have someone swoop in and nail it (you all are very good). Well, here is my next "this will take a while" effort...


----------



## norab (Nov 25, 2014)

Sea Fury ?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2014)

Or P-51D canopy ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 25, 2014)

Isn't it too boxy?


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 25, 2014)

norab nailed it! Well done sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2014)

Way to go Norab!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 25, 2014)

Amazing NORAB!


----------



## norab (Nov 26, 2014)

the paint color tipped it off. here is our next target


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 26, 2014)

Bearcat?


----------



## norab (Nov 26, 2014)

nope


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2014)

The last 2 finds were impressive, nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2014)

Japanese?


----------



## norab (Nov 26, 2014)

fraid not, it's single engine


----------



## Graeme (Nov 27, 2014)

European?


----------



## norab (Nov 27, 2014)

generally, by that I mean some might consider it so, but some might not.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 27, 2014)

Wow! A real mind twister.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2014)

That looks alot like the IL-20 prototype


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 27, 2014)

By the answer for European, I'd say you have the correct country at least, Dave.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> By the answer for European, I'd say you have the correct country at least, Dave.


lol...and I mean the only one prototype built as an intended upgrade to the IL-10 directly after the war, not the later jet type with the same designation.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 27, 2014)

Would never had got that one...if that's what it is.


----------



## norab (Nov 27, 2014)

We have our winner. That is exactly it





USSR could be Europe or Asia so that seemed like the most accurate reply, 100% ugly


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2014)

It's so ugly, if it was British, it would have been made by Blackburn !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 27, 2014)

Hahahaha


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Nov 27, 2014)

I'd have to go further, and say that that is a positively French level of ugliness.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2014)

lol...yep, the IL-20 was certainly a fugly machine.

If you look at it long enough, you'd almost swear they put it together from scraps of planes from all over the world 

Anyway, here's the next challenge:


----------



## norab (Nov 27, 2014)

Brewster Buffalo or one of it's export variants ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 27, 2014)

Is it Finnish? Like that Myersky plane?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2014)

norab said:


> Brewster Buffalo or one of it's export variants ?


No, but close



Capt. Vick said:


> Is it Finnish? Like that Myersky plane?


Yes and No


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 28, 2014)

VL HUMU?


----------



## N4521U (Nov 28, 2014)

It's not a Bufffffalo is it?????

wild guess.
wild billy guess.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 28, 2014)

lol Bill, nope, not the buffalo, but you were VERY close!



Capt. Vick said:


> VL HUMU?


Yes, well done!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 28, 2014)

An they still have it in a museum. Sweet!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 28, 2014)

Will post something later tonight gents.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm taking a chance that this plane is so obscure that I can show you the whole thing from the get go...


----------



## norab (Nov 29, 2014)

Vultee XA-41 ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2014)

Nope not a XA-41...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2014)

Ah, it's the Obscure 2 ARD 1.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 29, 2014)

Curtiss XBTC?


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 29, 2014)

Kaiser Fleetwings XBTK-1?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2014)

Very good Mr. Pearce! Spot on!


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 30, 2014)

I did not take this pic, but I really like the full size image. I'm sure I will be posting it soon. Good luck all!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 30, 2014)

Ok. I'm stumped. Darth Vader's helmet?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 30, 2014)

Almost looks like a beltline turret on a Dreadnaught


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 30, 2014)

Not Vader and not a Dreadnought, but it was British.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2014)

Boulton Paul Defiant?


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 30, 2014)

No, not a Boulton Paul aircraft.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2014)

Avro Shackleton?


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 30, 2014)

Not an Avro aircraft and it only has one engine. (Guess I picked a good one this time.)


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Nov 30, 2014)

Fairey Swordfish?


----------



## WJPearce (Dec 1, 2014)

Not a Fairey aircraft and its first flight was post-WWII.

To recap, it is a British single engine aircraft that first flew after WWII and was not manufactured by Boulton Paul, Avro, or Fairey.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 1, 2014)

Hhhmmmmmmmmmmm....................................


----------



## WJPearce (Dec 2, 2014)

Here is a wider shot.


----------



## wuzak (Dec 2, 2014)

Sea Fury?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 2, 2014)

The Blackburn B-48?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 2, 2014)

Westland Wyvern?


----------



## WJPearce (Dec 2, 2014)

Well done Graeme! It is indeed the Blackburn B-48 Firecrest. And now I can post the full image which I think is quite spectacular.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2014)

Good one, and a great photo.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 2, 2014)

> It is indeed the Blackburn B-48 Firecrest. And now I can post the full image which I think is quite spectacular.



Thanks Bill. This one isn't as spectacular...


----------



## norab (Dec 2, 2014)

B5M


----------



## Graeme (Dec 3, 2014)

norab said:


> B5M



Not Japanese norab.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2014)

Vickers Wellesly?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 3, 2014)

Not the Wellesley Vick, but it is British...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2014)

Bristol Type 138


----------



## Graeme (Dec 3, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Bristol Type 138



You're very close Vick, just need to adjust the designation...


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Dec 3, 2014)

Bristol Type 133. But if this is right, it really belongs to Vick.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 3, 2014)

G'day Biggles. Yes indeed, the Bristol Type 133. And yes mate, Vick was getting there.

Cheers.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2014)

No. I was not thinking of that at all. Never laid eyes on that before today. I think it should go to Biggles


----------



## norab (Dec 4, 2014)

looks like a P-35 on steroids


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Dec 7, 2014)

Try this:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 7, 2014)

Grumman F3F?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello Biggles.

Curtiss Owl?


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow, that was quick. Curtis Owl it is.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks Biggles.

Try this one...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2014)

Handley Page Heyford?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 8, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Handley Page Heyford?



Not the Heyford Vick, but it is British. This aircraft is more famous as a civil aircraft. The armed version is a rarity...


----------



## Graeme (Dec 8, 2014)

A bigger piece of the mystery plane then...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2014)

Hmmm...insignia of Royal Iraq airforce


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2014)

Dragon Rapide?


----------



## norab (Dec 8, 2014)

DH-84 Dragon?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 9, 2014)

norab said:


> DH-84 Dragon?



Close Vick, but it is the de Havilland D.H.84M Dragon. All yours norab.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2014)

Always a bridesmaid, never bride eh? A wonderful looking plane that.


----------



## norab (Dec 9, 2014)

that was a good one. Let's see how this one flies


----------



## Graeme (Dec 9, 2014)

Can't quite orientate myself with this one norab. It's not I know, but is it sorta like an Avro Commodore in appearance?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice sketch Graeme!


----------



## norab (Dec 9, 2014)

good sketch indeed, that reflects the general layout, but not exactly,
not an Avro, it's a US design


----------



## Graeme (Dec 10, 2014)

A Waco product?


----------



## norab (Dec 10, 2014)

nope


----------



## Graeme (Dec 10, 2014)

Plucking at straws now - a rare machine? The Gwinn Aircar maybe?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 10, 2014)

Let's narrow this down a little...

Is it a biplane or a high-wing monoplane?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2014)

I was thinking Beech 'Staggerwing', but the inter-plane struts aren't right.


----------



## norab (Dec 10, 2014)

Graeme has it, it's the Gwinn Aircar. A rudderless trike cabin biplane. I'm away from my pc right now but will post the picture ASAP


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 10, 2014)

ahh...way to go, Graeme!


----------



## wuzak (Dec 10, 2014)

norab said:


> Graeme has it, it's the Gwinn Aircar. A rudderless trike cabin biplane. I'm away from my pc right now but will post the picture ASAP



Google is your friend!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 10, 2014)

Wow! Way to go Graeme! What orafice did you pull that one out of?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks norab! Got there in the end. *Id like to pass and let someone else have a go.*

Cheers. 



> What orafice did you pull that one out of?



From *Janes's* arse. It was tough on her - poor old girl was born in *1938*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Dec 10, 2014)

here was my shot


----------



## gumbyk (Dec 10, 2014)

Is it French or something?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 10, 2014)

Gwinn was an American outfit...I don't recall the aircraft but I remember reading about Joe Gwinn jr. who used to work for Consolidated


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2014)

Good stuff Graeme ! That's one I've never heard of, or seen before.


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Dec 10, 2014)

gumbyk said:


> Is it French or something?



Presumably going by aesthetics?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 10, 2014)

Did it fly?


----------



## wuzak (Dec 10, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Did it fly?



Apparently so:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 11, 2014)

Not EVER seen that bird before. Excellent Graeme! Way to go. I'll take a shot at it if no one minds. This is from one of my photos. Dave should be able to get this one.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi Aaron.

Does the background belong to this thingamajig?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes sir, it does.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 13, 2014)

Its a 'Tail-Dark' !!


----------



## norab (Dec 15, 2014)

Endoscope for King Kong ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2014)

You mean I have actually got one you guys are having a hard time with? Well. First hint. Two seater.


----------



## norab (Dec 15, 2014)

Fouga CM.170 Magister ?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 15, 2014)

I'll have a crack with the L-39 Albatross?....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 16, 2014)

Graeme, you are impressive sir! The tarmac is yours.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 16, 2014)

Damn son, Graeme son!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice one. I was thinking 'Central European', but couldn't remember the type or name !!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks Aaron. Nothing impressive by me mate. You would shake your head in shame if you saw some of the aircraft I thought it was, so thanks for the "two seater" clue.

I'd like to go with a piece of cutaway this time...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2014)

P-51H ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 17, 2014)

Pinto?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 17, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Pinto?



Spot on with the Pinto! Well done Vick, all yours...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 17, 2014)

And we thought Graeme was good. Nice one Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks brother. Will try to post one tonight if work load will allow.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 21, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thanks brother. Will try to post one tonight if work load will allow.



How's the workload going Jim?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2014)

Stealth Fighter?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 21, 2014)

Sorry guys! Give me a couple of hours.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Stealth Fighter?


Sure it's not a cloaked Bird of Prey?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 21, 2014)

Or that F'n photo everyone's been looking for.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 21, 2014)

What plane Is this gentleman in?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi Jim!

A gunner's ventral 'bath' position.
WW2?
USA?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 22, 2014)

Then again - maybe French? Bloch MB 200?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey Graeme! 

Yes
Yes
No
Yes
No


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2014)

Amiot something or other ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 22, 2014)

L'avion avec la belly de glass?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2014)

No Terry, sorry


----------



## Graeme (Dec 22, 2014)

G'day Jim!

I tried to "draw out" your gunner's bath, but I think I've made the mistake of believing it's a permanent structure?






Looking closer at your photo on the previous page I now see light around the edges. Theory > it's a "dustbin" that can retract?

The Leo 451?...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2014)

Graeme you dog! You got it! I thought that since it was retractable and seldom seen in pictures that I really had something there. Oh well...as a smart fellow said. The tarmac is yours!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Graeme (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks Jim!

I'll pass and let someone else have a go.

Cheers!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2014)

Man, that was damn impressive! Great choice Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you, thank you, I will be here all week. Tip your wait staff and try the lamb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Jan 4, 2015)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## Graeme (Jan 5, 2015)

Graeme said:


> I'll pass and let someone else have a go.




No takers?

How about a flying-wing to start the new year off then...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 5, 2015)

Hmmm...interesting.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 6, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Hmmm...interesting.



Indeed Jim! 

Here's another pic of the nose (photos are from the net)....


----------



## norab (Jan 6, 2015)

just for laughs, A-12 Avenger II ?


----------



## Graeme (Jan 6, 2015)

Not the Avenger, but it is from the USA. Much smaller and no jets involved - powered by a Mazda rotary engine...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2015)

I like how you slowly reveal the plane in question...but, yeah I have no idea!


----------



## norab (Jan 6, 2015)

SCHAPEL SA-882 ?


----------



## Graeme (Jan 6, 2015)

norab said:


> SCHAPEL SA-882 ?



Spot on! Your control norab.
And an interesting lineup in the background...


----------



## norab (Jan 6, 2015)

This should go quickly






or maybe not


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 6, 2015)

FJ Fury?


----------



## norab (Jan 6, 2015)

no, afraid not


----------



## norab (Jan 7, 2015)

ok, single engine


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 7, 2015)

This model fly's very well

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjbBH-M0Ic0_


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 8, 2015)

Graeme said:


> No takers?
> 
> How about a flying-wing to start the new year off then...
> 
> View attachment 281343





norab said:


> SCHAPEL SA-882 ?


Dang it!

I got to the party a little late!

Well done, norab!


----------



## norab (Jan 9, 2015)

well, here is a different chunk of the bird


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 9, 2015)

Sabre Dog?


----------



## norab (Jan 9, 2015)

Nope, not the sabre, but it might have a few common parts


----------



## Graeme (Jan 9, 2015)

norab said:


> Nope, not the sabre, but it might have a few common parts



North American product?


----------



## norab (Jan 9, 2015)

nope


----------



## Graeme (Jan 9, 2015)

norab said:


> nope



Interesting....

So far we have an agile looking single-engine (jet?) aircraft banking hard to port and possibly somehow connected to the Sabre but not a North American product? The images look modern - so it's flying somewhere in the world, today...?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 9, 2015)

The Canadian version? Or were there Italian or Australian built versions?


----------



## Graeme (Jan 9, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> The Canadian version? Or were there Italian or Australian built versions?



Yeah, I tried those Jim, including the Fiat G.91, but nothing showed up with the "blue tips" seen in Norab's images....however I'm an amateur Googler. 

Maybe we're not thinking outside the circle....Piston powered?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 9, 2015)

Sabreliner ?


----------



## Graeme (Jan 9, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Sabreliner ?



Terry, he did say single-engine (I think we've all unanimously assumed jet-powered) and not a North American product...


----------



## norab (Jan 9, 2015)

your getting closer, it is indeed a prop  (and it moves fairly quickly)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 9, 2015)

A highly modified P-51?


----------



## norab (Jan 10, 2015)

No, but the original design saw combat in the Korean War


----------



## WJPearce (Jan 10, 2015)

My guess is... Yak-11 with F-86 wings and tail. But, the image is a (pretty good in my opinion) photoshop job.

For the rest of the story...

The air racer Czech Mate is a Yak-11 that has been heavily modified with a R-2800 engine, cut-down Skyraider prop, and a taller tail that resembles a P-51's. But, Czech Mate has its original Clark-Y airfoil wing and short landing gear that are not the best for air racing. In 2009, Bucky Dawson got a good shot of the aircraft under G, and the wings exhibited some unsettling wrinkles. As a result, the Czech Mate team decided to rebuild the wings.

Big dreamers like me hoped that the wing rebuild would incorporate a better airfoil, longer gear (for a longer prop), and gear doors that actually close (ongoing joke). While the wing work was being done, incredible aviation photographer and all-around nice guy Victor Archer would visit the shop on occasion and tease the rest of us as to its progress. As the ultimate tease, Victor used his mad photoshop skills to graft F-86 wings on Czech Mate's fuselage and said that it had flown with its "new" wing. 

And that is our current image: Czech Mate (Yak-11) with F-86 wings and tail.

Back in reality, the wings were rebuilt to stock configuration (although strengthened internally), and the aircraft made its triumphant return to the Reno Air Races in 2013. Czech Mate has always been one of my favorites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 10, 2015)

Holy wow Batman! 

Thanks Bill. So, to recap, this is purely photoshop?







Not my challenge, but if it was I'd hand the cigar to the gentleman who first mentioned the North American Fury on the previous page, especially since we saw none of the Yak-11 fuselage.

Bill, had a look at your site...

https://oldmachinepress.wordpress.com/

You're a very knowledgeable man, kudos to you!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Jan 10, 2015)

That is the image, I found it while cruising the net and the website played it straight. It was such a good job that I never realized until now that it was Photoshop. My deepest apologies to all, I meant no deception. By all means it should go to the FJ Fury guess.


----------



## WJPearce (Jan 10, 2015)

The fuselage is a real image and the wings are a real image, but the wings on that fuselage is pure photoshop. I don't see any harm with your selection norab. This crowd seems to get everything too quick anyway and it made for a good challenge. I agree that it is Catch22's ball with his FJ Fury response.

Thank you for the kind words Graeme; I try.

For reference, here is Czech Mate at Reno in 2014. See what I mean about the short gear?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 10, 2015)

Very interesting, it's amazing what those racers come up with. I honestly just thought it looked like a Sabre, but that would be way too easy so I went with the Fury. 

I'm sure you guys will figure this out right away.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 10, 2015)

norab said:


> It was such a good job that I never realized until now that it was Photoshop.




All good norab. If I had of seen it I would have done the same! 
Those photo-shoppers are very clever...

Catch...

Is that an under-wing podded jet?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 11, 2015)

No.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 11, 2015)

Catch22 said:


> I'm sure you guys will figure this out right away.
> 
> View attachment 281711



Exhaust port on the Millennium Falcon?


----------



## norab (Jan 11, 2015)

Tempest or Typhoon ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 11, 2015)

Ju 388?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 11, 2015)

Not a Tempest, Typhoon or Ju 388. US.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 11, 2015)

Catch22 said:


> US



Douglas B-23?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 11, 2015)

Nope, but that is a similar configuration.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 11, 2015)

Just an off the wall guess. Early P-38?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 11, 2015)

No, single engined.


----------



## norab (Jan 12, 2015)

BT-1?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2015)

Skyraider ?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 12, 2015)

No, WWII, prototype of a version of a plane that saw extensive service, though this version didn't see any.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 12, 2015)

F4U?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah, thought I might trick you guys longer if I went for a weird one, since I don't have knowledge of all of these strange planes you guys post all the time!

Specifically, the XF4U-3, which didn't enter service and which the -4 effectively outperformed.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice one Corey! Way to go Capt. Vic!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2015)

What the jam is this?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2015)

Bristol Buckmaster ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2015)

No Terry my dear friend, but it IS an airplane


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2015)

Believe it or not, so is (or was) the Bristol Buckmaster - but I forgot it had Bristol Centaurus radial engines.
This looks a bit like the Westland Welkin, but I don't think it is .... hmm, thinks ...........


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2015)

Terry, I think you are correct on the Welkan. I may be wrong but it sure looks like it.


----------



## wuzak (Jan 14, 2015)

Vickers 432


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jan 16, 2015)

That looks to be it! Kinda looks like a Canberra bomber mixed with a Mosquito.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2015)

Dang, it does look like that!


----------



## wuzak (Jan 16, 2015)

CommanderBounds said:


> That looks to be it! Kinda looks like a Canberra bomber mixed with a Mosquito.



It was a fighter, more particularly a high altitude fighter in competition with the Welkin.

Vickers Type 432 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 16, 2015)

The man from Hobart, Tasmania got it! Very good sir, your bacon is in the mail. Too bad it will be rancid by the time you get it.


----------



## wuzak (Jan 16, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> The man from Hobart, Tasmania got it! Very good sir, your bacon is in the mail. Too bad it will be rancid by the time you get it.



Thanks. 

This probably won't last long, but here goes.


----------



## WJPearce (Jan 17, 2015)

Looks to me like a Bristol Brabazon, but I may be seeing things.


----------



## wuzak (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes, exactly.






Thought it was too easy....


----------



## WJPearce (Jan 17, 2015)

Okay, I think this one might be difficult. This is not a crop, so try to resist using it to do a Google image search (because a match should come up).


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm leaning on Sea Fury here because of the bubble canopy shape but I'm not sure.


----------



## wuzak (Jan 17, 2015)

Rare Bear


----------



## WJPearce (Jan 17, 2015)

Not a Sea Fury and not Rare Bear (or an F8F), but it is for racing.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2015)

That's not Jimmy Leeward's ride, is it?


----------



## WJPearce (Jan 18, 2015)

Not associated with Leeward in any way. However, the project in question did start out with some components from a North American Aviation product.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 18, 2015)

Is it the Martin - Baker 5 replica project?


----------



## WJPearce (Jan 18, 2015)

Good guess based on the clues but no. Here is another shot.


----------



## norab (Jan 18, 2015)

Wildfire?


----------



## WJPearce (Jan 18, 2015)

norab said:


> Wildfire?



You got it norab. Congrats!


----------



## norab (Jan 18, 2015)

that was a toughie, here is something a little slower


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jan 18, 2015)

Kinda looks like one of those Spacewalker planes to me but other than that I have no clue.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2015)

Ok I tried to Google this but "wildfire fighter" does not bring up what I'm looking for, what is it?


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jan 18, 2015)

Try Wildire Racer and you should find something.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 18, 2015)

Culver Cadet?


----------



## wuzak (Jan 18, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ok I tried to Google this but "wildfire fighter" does not bring up what I'm looking for, what is it?



http://www.wildfireairracing.com/


----------



## norab (Jan 18, 2015)

not a Culver


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2015)

Taylorcraft Auster Mk II ?
A Piper Cub is too easy for the devious folk here !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks gents!


----------



## norab (Jan 19, 2015)

not a Taylorcraft or a Piper product


----------



## norab (Jan 19, 2015)

single seater


----------



## Token (Jan 20, 2015)

WJPearce said:


> You got it norab. Congrats!
> View attachment 282339





What are the chances this thing was in the air this past weekend? Driving through Mojave on 14 I saw an aircraft very much like this in the air, I could not talk myself into what it was, but low wing, radial engine, same general shape as this, all fit.

T!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 20, 2015)

Its either mass produced or a kit build jobbie. The stance reminds me of a Pietenpol Aircamper as these things get all sorts of clockwork hung on the front end with cowlings...or not !... to suit.


----------



## norab (Jan 20, 2015)

both production and kit built


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 20, 2015)

The flea?


----------



## norab (Jan 20, 2015)

Nope, US design


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jan 20, 2015)

Is it some sort of Taylorcraft?


----------



## norab (Jan 20, 2015)

no, not any type of Piper, Taylorcraft, or Auster


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jan 20, 2015)

Is it a High wing or low wing aircraft?


----------



## WJPearce (Jan 20, 2015)

Token said:


> What are the chances this thing was in the air this past weekend? Driving through Mojave on 14 I saw an aircraft very much like this in the air, I could not talk myself into what it was, but low wing, radial engine, same general shape as this, all fit.
> 
> T!



Hello Token,

I would think that there is little chance the aircraft you saw was Wildfire. Wildfire has been in a near-perpetual state of being almost flight ready for many years. I'd think that news of its second, first flight would have slipped out if it occurred. Now, the brotherhood at Mojave can be a secretive bunch, but I think someone would have said something of engine runs, then taxi tests, then high-speed taxi tests, all leading to air under the gear. I'd like to be wrong, and I want to see Wildfire fly, but I do not think it has.

Regards,


----------



## norab (Jan 20, 2015)

Biplane


----------



## Geedee (Jan 21, 2015)

Aha...the good old NC4306S ?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Jan 21, 2015)

very good, I think I will require serial numbers all the time for a correct answer . The Rose Parakeet, later marketed in kit form as the Hannaford Bee


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2015)

I would never have got that one - well done Gary.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2015)

Me either


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2015)

I wouldn't have either. I was lost.................................I still am.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jan 21, 2015)

Cheers Gary. I was searching for hours yet it seems you knew it off the top of your head. How does he do it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2015)

He smokes rope?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 22, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> He smokes rope?



Whassat ? ....I smoke rope ? .... 'frayed knot' mate, they've been stringing you along 

Have a go at this dirigible / seaplane / glider tank transporter / Jumbo / noisy fighter / space shuttle thingamyjig / doobreyfurkin ! (No, I don't want the Tail No... just what the pilot was smoking before he took off  )


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 22, 2015)

The Cessna helicopter?


----------



## norab (Jan 22, 2015)

Bell 47 ?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2015)

Cayuse ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 22, 2015)

Some cocktail straws melted together over a candle?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 22, 2015)

Could be a skid from an AH-1 or from Santa's sleigh...


----------



## Geedee (Jan 22, 2015)

Lol....

Is not a Cessna helicopter, Bell 47, Cayuse, very close with the cocktail straws melted together over a candle (not really  ).

Its not from an AH1...I skid you not !...and its not Santa's ride


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jan 22, 2015)

Is it a Civilian or Military Helicopter?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 23, 2015)

This is very Pun-ny

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Jan 23, 2015)

CommanderBounds said:


> Is it a Civilian or Military Helicopter?



Neither !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2015)

It's the new Tesco delivery drone - every little counts .......................


----------



## Geedee (Jan 23, 2015)

Airframes said:


> It's the new Tesco delivery drone - every little counts .......................



In three parts !  ... subtle clue


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jan 23, 2015)

I now have absolutely no clue. Can we get another crop (don't post pictures of farms crops please Gary  ) or a hint?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 24, 2015)

wait a minute...

Is this part of a radar antenna system?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 25, 2015)

Made in the USA, using a mix-match of bits, its a glider with multiple engines !


----------



## Geedee (Jan 26, 2015)

No bites ?

Made out of three aircraft !

And no...I'd never heard of it either


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 26, 2015)

I haven't a clue, but I lmao'd at "glider with engines"...

Aren't they all?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Jan 26, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> I haven't a clue, but I lmao'd at "glider with engines"...
> 
> Aren't they all?



This one has the landing skids from a Bell 47, a fuselage from a Schweizer glider...and a set of Cessna 170 wings hung on top !...reckon some-one must've had a few of my 'special' drinks, either that or the committee that designed it weren't talking to each other !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 26, 2015)

A Bessnweizer 170/47 !
I think I might have seen it before, but haven't a clue as to it's actual name.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2015)

Bell ATV


----------



## Geedee (Jan 27, 2015)

You got it Jim 

It was a new one for me and shall we say... an interesting design ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks like it was built on the show "Junkyard Wars". "OK, your task today is to build a VTOL aircraft..."

Try this one:


----------



## Geedee (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks like LF254, a Blackburn Botha ?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2015)

Beat me to it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2015)

Way to go surfer dude! Too easy?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 28, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Way to go surfer dude! Too easy?



LOL  I was sweating for bit ...initially thought it was the Fleet Shadower, but that was powered by Pobjoy radials with two bladed props !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2015)

Wellington mk VI A? Or perhaps a Tiger Force Lancaster?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 28, 2015)

Damn...we're good !


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jan 29, 2015)

If Capt. Vick doesn't wish to post a picture may I do so?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 29, 2015)

Sure! Have at it. I'm a little busy at the moment and I hate to keep the unwashed masses waiting!


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jan 29, 2015)

Alright this aircraft is a little odd and it has an extremely strange shape so think of the most abstract aircraft you know and go from there.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 30, 2015)

CommanderBounds said:


> extremely strange shape



The 'banana-back' Couzinet 70?...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 30, 2015)

Had to be French!


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jan 30, 2015)

How in the world?! I could of sworn nobody knew about the Couzinet 70 (or as I call it "JaCouzient.") Just when I thought I had one as difficult as Gary's.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2015)

With the gang around here, if you'd posted a pic of the twenty second rivet under the port wing, three feet in from the tip, it might have been a bit of a challenge!
Good one though - all I could guess was that it was probably French !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 30, 2015)

Same here Terry. Why is that I wonder?


----------



## Graeme (Jan 30, 2015)

CommanderBounds said:


> I could of sworn nobody knew about the Couzinet 70



Thanks Commander Bounds. Sometimes the most obscure aircraft are the most well known. So then you have to look at something well known, and then try to make it look obscure...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Jan 31, 2015)

V-2 ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 31, 2015)

Douglas A-20 Havoc?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 31, 2015)

Two questions here:

Allied or Axis?

Prop or Jet?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 31, 2015)

F-4 Phantom?


----------



## Graeme (Jan 31, 2015)

All good stabs guys, but nothing fatal.

Dave, it flew in WW2 and I'd call it allied and prop-driven.

Slowly coming back with the cropping...


----------



## wuzak (Jan 31, 2015)

C-46?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 31, 2015)

Handley Page HP.75 Manx


----------



## Graeme (Jan 31, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Handley Page HP.75 Manx



Well done Jim!

Interesting angle I thought...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes indeed, well done!

My first thoughts when I saw the clue, were the Fw189 or an early P-38 prototype, that's why I was "fishing"


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes, very interesting angle!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 1, 2015)

Perhaps easy, perhaps not...


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Feb 1, 2015)

De Schelde S.21


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 1, 2015)

Well I thought THAT would take a teeny bit longer. Your deal sir!


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Feb 2, 2015)

OK. This one I found recently, and it was a complete mystery to me.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2015)

Is it French or Italian?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 2, 2015)

Strut/s right on the nose? Supporting an engine?

Maybe the Savoia-Marchetti SM.64?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh yeah baby!


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Feb 2, 2015)

You got it, Graeme. I thought the cropped shot made it look something like a 1950s sailplane.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 2, 2015)

KiwiBiggles said:


> You got it, Graeme. I thought the cropped shot made it look something like a 1950s sailplane.



Thanks Biggles. For a brief moment I thought it may have been a jet!

Definitely not a jet...


----------



## norab (Feb 2, 2015)

General Aviation GA-43 ?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 2, 2015)

norab said:


> General Aviation GA-43 ?



They're not lasting long! Well done norab.

Over to you.


----------



## norab (Feb 2, 2015)

maybe this will last a little longer


----------



## Token (Feb 3, 2015)

1910 Cooley Airship.

T!


----------



## norab (Feb 3, 2015)

and we have a winner, front is on the left in both pictures


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2015)

Did that thing _fly_ ?!!


----------



## norab (Feb 3, 2015)

Prototype was reported to have flown and crashed but not that finished version


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 3, 2015)

From what I understand, the builder scammed rich investors and left before it was completed. It then became the property of a grocer because of unpaid bills and it ended up in a warehouse somewhere...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2015)

How the HECK did you guess that? Unbelievable!


----------



## Token (Feb 3, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> How the HECK did you guess that? Unbelievable!



When I first saw the image I thought to myself "early flying boat"? The cloth skin, the round portholes, the cabin that in the portholes looked passenger'ish, etc. Then I remembered seeing that black mark, whatever it is, over the forward window before. I remembered I could not decide if it was something on the aircraft or if it was a mark on the photo. After that it was a matter of remembering where I saw that black mark before.

T!


----------



## Token (Feb 3, 2015)

OK, this one should be easy. Sorry, it is not my image.







T!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 3, 2015)

Polikarpov I-16


----------



## Token (Feb 4, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Polikarpov I-16



6 minutes. See, I said it would be easy  Actually one of my favorite aircraft, yeah, a bit odd.

Out of curiosity, if I had just shown the three openings at the top with no air vent, would it have been harder?

As I said before, not my image.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 4, 2015)

Always loved that stubby fella.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 4, 2015)

> Out of curiosity, if I had just shown the three openings at the top with no air vent, would it have been harder?


Nope, the triangular intake and MG ports gives it away 

ok, here's the next challenge:


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks a bit like a Ju88 Mistel without the warhead.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 4, 2015)

Göppingen Gö 9


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 4, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Looks a bit like a Ju88 Mistel without the warhead.


It does, actually



Capt. Vick said:


> Göppingen Gö 9


Yes, well done!

It is indeed, the Göppingen Gö 9

Interesting story behind the Gö9, if it looks similar to a Do17, that's because it is actually a scaled down Do17! It was also one of the first German aircraft to employ a tricycle gear configuration.

The idea behind the Gö9, was to test a pusher layout and the effects of a long propeller shaft. The results were incorporated into the Do335's design.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 4, 2015)

How about this one?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks vaguely familiar, but can't think what it is !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2015)

Well done Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks brother.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks kinda like a Scottish Aviation Twin Pioneer to me except for the landing gear arrangement and Prop Spinner.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 6, 2015)

Not a twin pin. WW2 era.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 6, 2015)

It's not a Miles Aerovan !


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2015)

That's maybe what I was thinking of, but the Aerovan had in-line engines - unless this is a version I don't know about.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 6, 2015)

Nope, not that


----------



## Graeme (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Jim.

French?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Graeme, sorry, not French. Think re-purposed glider a la Go 242 to Go 244.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for the tip Jim - I investigated the 244 earlier, nothing fitted. But it looks like a Gnome-Rhone engine, so I got sidetracked looking at rare French transports.

German?
Was the Gotha-Kalkert Ka 430 ever fitted with engines? I keep looking at the nose-wheel - wouldn't be too many WW2 era gliders that used them?


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 7, 2015)

This aircraft is definitely the Ki=105 "Otori" tanker-glider-thingy. I was looking at it over and over again and I just now noticed the cockpit windows and nosewheel were extremely similar.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2015)

Bingo! And I don't even have to post the plane! All yours amigo... Was kind of looking forward to Graeme posting some obscure french transport though...


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 7, 2015)

Same here Jim. Alright this one is again obscure and really ugly so keep that in mind!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2015)

Su-2 or Neiman N-1?


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 8, 2015)

Nope, BUT It is Russian though so you're on the right track.


----------



## norab (Feb 8, 2015)

PE-8 ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 8, 2015)

how about the Sukhoi Su-6?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 8, 2015)

You were right about it being obscure.
Kochyerigin LBsh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2015)

Obscure and ugly ? Got to be from the French subsidiary of Blackburn then !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 8, 2015)

Graeme I don't even know how you ever could've found that. Good job!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 8, 2015)

wow...great job, Graeme!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2015)

Dam dude, NICE!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 8, 2015)

CommanderBounds said:


> Graeme I don't even know how you ever could've found that. Good job!



Thanks Commander. Would never have found it if you hadn't provided the Russian clue. Cheers!

Next one...


----------



## norab (Feb 8, 2015)

OK I'll bit Mig 17 ?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 8, 2015)

Not a MiG-17....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 8, 2015)

Great guess Graeme!

Is this one Argentine?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 8, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is this one Argentine?



I think I know where you're heading with that - but not from Argentina...


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 8, 2015)

Is this a jet aircraft? I mean it's probably pretty obvious but you never know. After that one Cessna-copter thingy I've been extremely skeptical.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 9, 2015)

CommanderBounds said:


> Is this a jet aircraft?



Yes it is Commander.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2015)

Perhaps Italian ?


----------



## Geedee (Feb 9, 2015)

Yak 15 ?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 9, 2015)

Not Italian. Not a Yak-15.

Here's a longer piece...


----------



## norab (Feb 9, 2015)

Yak-25 ?


----------



## tengu1979 (Feb 9, 2015)

I would say SU-9/11


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 9, 2015)

YAK-15?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 9, 2015)

Not from Yakovlev or Sukhoi...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 9, 2015)

A better looking version of the Mach trainer?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 9, 2015)

Meteor? Probable wrong, more than likely. That's just what hit me when I saw the red posted above.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 10, 2015)

MiG-19?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 10, 2015)

Aaron, not a Meteor mate, not British.

Dave, not a MiG.

......but it is from the USSR, comrade.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 10, 2015)

well, the wing's too high and the cockpit isn't correct for a Lavochkin La-15...


----------



## norab (Feb 10, 2015)

Ouragan ?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 10, 2015)

Lavochkin it is (but not the 15).....I just need the correct designation to finish.

The full picture...


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 10, 2015)

My last post was supposed to say that "the wings weren't high enough, for the La-15"...

This must be the La-190, then


----------



## Graeme (Feb 10, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> This must be the La-190, then



Well done Dave! 
Over to you...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2015)

That was rough!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 10, 2015)

Ok...here's the next challenge:


----------



## Token (Feb 10, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Ok...here's the next challenge:
> 
> View attachment 284544



Yermlayev Yer-2?

T!


----------



## norab (Feb 10, 2015)

Caption 313. ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 10, 2015)

norab said:


> Caption 313. ?


No, it is Russian!


Token said:


> Yermlayev Yer-2?
> 
> T!


Good eye, it is indeed the Yermolayev Yer-2 twin-engine bomber.

The Yer-2 is a fairly obscure bomber to history despite it's accomplishments.

Well done!


----------



## Token (Feb 10, 2015)

OK, this one should not be too hard.






T!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2015)

Brenda 88 Lynx


----------



## Token (Feb 10, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Brenda 88 Lynx




Well there ya go, Breda ba.88 Lince






T!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 11, 2015)

Let's see how close you have been paying attention...


----------



## norab (Feb 11, 2015)

X-24A ?


----------



## Token (Feb 11, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 284589
> 
> 
> Let's see how close you have been paying attention...



Martin XB-48.

T!

(edit) And I did not see the thread in the other forum until after I answered


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 11, 2015)

Hahaha! Good one Token! I see we frequent the same threads.


----------



## Token (Feb 11, 2015)

Lets try this. I don't see this aircraft discussed a lot. But it is unique enough shaped that it might be too easy.






T!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 11, 2015)

Fairchild XC-120 Packplane


----------



## Token (Feb 11, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Fairchild XC-120 Packplane



Yep.






T!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 12, 2015)

Does this look familiar?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 12, 2015)

The Beechcraft Pave Eagle?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 12, 2015)

If you mean the QU-22B, Then you are correct sir! Have at her. (By the way, one of my co-workers was involved with that program in Thailand during the Vietnam War.)


----------



## Graeme (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks Jim. Interesting aircraft and connection with your friend who worked with them.

I was impressed with that Cooley aircraft a few pages back and with the gentleman who identified it. At the time I assumed portholes meant maritime aircraft. Anyway, while looking for it, i found this...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 12, 2015)

Would that be an English man perhaps?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 12, 2015)

Don't know him personally, but logic says he is a Brit...


----------



## norab (Feb 13, 2015)

S.R. 45 Princess ?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 13, 2015)

norab said:


> S.R. 45 Princess ?



Much older.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## norab (Feb 13, 2015)

Short Calcutta ?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 13, 2015)

norab said:


> Short Calcutta ?



Calcutta Congratulations!

Over to you.

Short S.8 Calcutta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## norab (Feb 13, 2015)

Let's try this


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 13, 2015)

Stinson Reliant


----------



## norab (Feb 14, 2015)

Not a Stinson


----------



## Geedee (Feb 14, 2015)

I thought Stinson Reliant too !...but looking at my pic from 2005, the rear of the engine cowling is wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 14, 2015)

The earlier Reliants, like the SR-1, had the shorter cowling with a gap between the fuselage and cowl.






It was the later models where the cowling was lengthened and faired to the fuselage. The distinctive "bulbettes" in the cowling were almost a signature of that model, though.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2015)

Great picture Gary.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 14, 2015)

Need a country...

European?
Italian?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2015)

If he answers yes to the first, wouldn't that be answering yes to the second as well? 

PS Wow I just realized how stupid my comment above was. I feel shame.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 14, 2015)

Cheers Jim

Methinks its a Waco YMF 5 or a UIC Standard Cabin biplane ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 14, 2015)

I considered the Waco also, but the prop and the exhaust doesn't look right...

I also considered a Monocoupe, but the bump cowl isn't right.


----------



## norab (Feb 14, 2015)

Graeme said:


> Need a country...
> 
> European?
> Italian?



yes and no, not a Waco or UIC or Monocoupe


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2015)

Bucker Jungmeister ?


----------



## norab (Feb 15, 2015)

Not a Bucker

You guys are getting blue,
So time for a clue,
A cabin it has,
And seats more than two.


----------



## norab (Feb 15, 2015)

a clue that's new,
one wing, not two


----------



## norab (Feb 15, 2015)

The new day is nye,
That one wing is high


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2015)

And tho' sky is blue,
I haven't a clue !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Feb 16, 2015)

An idea sometimes floats to the top,
If it's right the rymes will stop.

Neither Gary nor Jim know the way
That the game will unravel on this day

The day has nearly had a start,
But I have got a generous heart

If you have the eyes to see,
There are new clues just three

So if you get them, take a look
Through the pages of some dusty book


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2015)

Have found yon book,
and had that look.
Yet can I solve it ?
Can I fook !!!


----------



## norab (Feb 16, 2015)

peek neath the veil,
here's the tail


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2015)

Ah, tale of a tail so tall,
I still can't guess b*gg*r all !


----------



## norab (Feb 16, 2015)

fiddle-de-dee
here's pic 3


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2015)

I stepped out,
As I did not feel well.
I stepped back in,
And thought "What the hell?"


----------



## Graeme (Feb 16, 2015)

norab said:


> take a look
> Through the pages of some dusty book



The Polar?


----------



## norab (Feb 16, 2015)

very good





for those who didn't see






norab said:


> An idea *sometimes floats* to the top,
> *was used on floats*
> If it's right the rymes will stop.
> 
> ...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2015)

Good one, and a ice looking kite too.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 16, 2015)

Someone else can have a go.

Cheers.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow. Can I leave? My brain is full.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 17, 2015)

Well..there's the reason the bump cowl looked so much like the early Stinson Reliant series...

Good job on nailing it, Graeme!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 17, 2015)

.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 20, 2015)

No takers?

Moving on then...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2015)

Maybe a Blackburn product, perhaps Roc, but I have severe doubts, more so it being a colour pic.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 20, 2015)

Could this be a NAA O-47?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 20, 2015)

Not from Blackburn Terry.
Not from North American Jim.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 20, 2015)

Damn! I thought you were just continuing your posting trend!


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 20, 2015)

is it an American aircraft?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 20, 2015)

Consolidated TBY?


----------



## norab (Feb 21, 2015)

Bristol 138 ?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 21, 2015)

CommanderBounds said:


> is it an American aircraft?



Negative. So nothing from Consolidated Dave.



norab said:


> Bristol 138 ?



Not from Bristol Norab. In fact - not a British aircraft.

The image is from a YouTube clip.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 21, 2015)

Hmmm...perhaps I'll have to go back and get all squinty-eyed on that photo...

Is it by any chance, a Russian aircraft?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 21, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Hmmm...perhaps I'll have to go back and get all squinty-eyed on that photo...
> 
> Is it by any chance, a Russian aircraft?



Yeah, have a closer look mate. In the meantime here's a silhouette of it in flight. Not Russian, but you're getting close to the country concerned.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 21, 2015)

Swedish J-22?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 21, 2015)

Not from Sweden Aaron.

Have a look at Lithuania...


----------



## wuzak (Feb 21, 2015)

ANBO VIII - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia?


----------



## CommanderBounds (Feb 21, 2015)

Wuzak seems like you got it!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 21, 2015)

He certainly has. Over to you wuzak.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYW8U4ngp_A_


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2015)

WHAT is that?


----------



## wuzak (Feb 21, 2015)

The clue about being close to Russia had me looking at Latvia for some reason, but the Lituania clue led me straight to it.

I have no ideas at the moment, so somebody else can have a go.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 21, 2015)

Ok, the ANBO...good challenge and people talk about rare aircraft...that was the only one made. Such a shame the Russians used it for target practice


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2015)

Can we get a picture?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 21, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Can we get a picture?


Sure

The ANBO VIII wasn't a bad looking aircraft and from what I've read, a decent handling machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 23, 2015)

It's a fun thread, so to keep it moving...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2015)

1956 Buick Skylark hood ornament?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 23, 2015)

I'll speed this up then...


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Feb 23, 2015)

Actually, I'd assumed it was symmetrical. But that's as far as I got.


----------



## norab (Feb 24, 2015)

An-14 Clod?


----------



## Geedee (Feb 24, 2015)

Very reminiscent of a tilt-rotor tail setup. Pre production V22 ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2015)

Is it French and has very long wings?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 24, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is it French and has very long wings?




Yes.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2015)

HD.31


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 24, 2015)

I think you got it Jim. Has the same call letters on the side as the photo I found.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 25, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> HD.31



That's him Jim. All yours mate.

Hurel-Dubois HD.31 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks Graeme. I love a plane with long wings! Let me think...


----------



## Geedee (Feb 25, 2015)

Love the registration '*W*ell *FK* *U*' ! 

Bl**dy French


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2015)

Try this one gents. Should be easy enough.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 25, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2015)

Shhhhhh.....


----------



## Graeme (Feb 25, 2015)

Quick stab Jim - Martin Mercator?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn you Graeme! Good going!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks Jim.

Gonna try one view of a 3-view...


----------



## norab (Feb 26, 2015)

Vultee V-1A ?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 26, 2015)

norab said:


> Vultee V-1A ?



Not a Vultee norab. This aircraft flew after WW2 - but it was used in a number of movies to portray a WW2 aircraft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 26, 2015)

Italian?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 26, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Italian?



Not Italian Jim - but it is from Europe.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 26, 2015)

T6D mosquito?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 27, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> T6D mosquito?



Not the T-6 Aaron. It's European - first flight was in 1955 and around 100 were built.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 27, 2015)

Graeme said:


> - but it was used in a number of movies to portray a WW2 aircraft.



Including this one...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgeIINs1TrQ_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 27, 2015)

Yak-11?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 27, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Yak-11?



Not Russian. The complete 3-view...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2015)

Closest thing I can come up with so far is a Winjeel, but it was RAAF.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 28, 2015)

It's a Soko, made in Yugoslavia...

I don't recall the model number, but I didn't know it was in Kelly's Heroes. I did know, however, that it was used in "Lili Marleen" and "Cross of Iron"


----------



## Graeme (Feb 28, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> It's a Soko, made in Yugoslavia...
> 
> I don't recall the model number, but I didn't know it was in Kelly's Heroes. I did know, however, that it was used in "Lili Marleen" and "Cross of Iron"



Hi Dave - that'll do me. The model number was 522. If you ever get stuck identifying an aircraft via a movie title, this is a good site to search...

Category:Movie/TV List - The Internet Movie Plane Database






Over to you mate.
Cheers.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 28, 2015)

Ahh yes!! 522, that's it!

Thanks for the link, I'm aware of the site but never have really spent time there (I should, though)!

Ok...here's the next challenge:


----------



## Geedee (Feb 28, 2015)

You're sat there waiting for someone to say Stuka JU87 V1 prototype...aren't you

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 28, 2015)

Geedee said:


> You're sat there waiting for someone to say Stuka JU87 V1 prototype...aren't you



I thought it.......then moved onto Curtiss. 

(Y1A-8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 28, 2015)

If it is the Curtiss Dave - *Open House* for anyone else to have a go.

Cheers!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 28, 2015)

Geedee said:


> You're sat there waiting for someone to say Stuka JU87 V1 prototype...aren't you


You thought it for a moment, too...admit it! 



Graeme said:


> I thought it.......then moved onto Curtiss.
> 
> (Y1A-8)
> 
> View attachment 285959


 Indeed it is, well done!

I was going to use another (and not quite so obvious) type, but I cannot remember where the heck it's image is...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Mar 5, 2015)

OK this will probably go fast, but here we go


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 5, 2015)

Curtiss Swift?


----------



## norab (Mar 5, 2015)

good guess, but alas, not the right one


----------



## norab (Mar 6, 2015)

US design


----------



## norab (Mar 7, 2015)

single seater


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 7, 2015)

Single engine?


----------



## norab (Mar 8, 2015)

Yep


----------



## CommanderBounds (Mar 8, 2015)

Single wing or Biplane?


----------



## norab (Mar 8, 2015)

Sesquiplane


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 9, 2015)

Navy Wright NW-1 Mystery Racer?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 9, 2015)

Nicely done Aaron!


----------



## norab (Mar 9, 2015)

There's our winner, and the same photo I used, take it away Aaron


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 9, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow! Good going!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 10, 2015)

If I had a photographic memory, you guys would never win. I have been searching aircraft photos most of the week, having seen that landing gear before, I was not about to give up. One draw back, now when I shut my eyes, I see multiple stamp sized photos of aircraft. Not a bad thing I guess. Good one Norab, and thank you guys.  Ok, lets see how long this one lasts.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Mar 11, 2015)

Grumman G-164 AgCat?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 11, 2015)

Nope. It is a biplane.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Mar 11, 2015)

Is it an American Design?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes sir it is. And it was one that I had not ever heard of. I know this doesn't help. When I first saw it I thought it was something else that I had seen a lot. Oh, and I'll be down your neck of the woods in couple of weeks to Commander.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Mar 12, 2015)

Naval Aircraft Factory N3N? Also are you going to the Thunder in the Valley Airshow or something?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2015)

Aaron won't be going to Something - it closed last Thursday ................ I've got me coat !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 12, 2015)

Terry.
It's not a N3N CB. And I will be in Alexander City at Tim Wellborn's Muscle Car Museum to work on some of his collection.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Mar 12, 2015)

How is it not a- Ah forget it! I've never been there before but it looks really neat.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 12, 2015)

Brenner - Winkle Bird?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 13, 2015)

Nope, not a winkle. Sheet metal and clothe are flawless on this aircraft. Not a winkle in sight.
I know, my jackets hung next to Terry's.
Here's a larger crop.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Mar 13, 2015)

Is it some sort of aircraft used by Texaco because it seems to resemble those WACOs they used to fly.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 13, 2015)

No sir. This one is orange and white.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Mar 13, 2015)

It looked so red to my eyes! I swear it better not end up being the most obvious aircraft in the world. Is it from the 1930s?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 14, 2015)

Stearman PT-17


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 14, 2015)

No CB and GG, it's not a Stearman. That's what I thought it was when I first saw it to. Very similar though. It was first produced in 1925.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 14, 2015)

New Standard Biplane?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 14, 2015)

No Jim, but it is a biplane.


----------



## Token (Mar 14, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> No CB and GG, it's not a Stearman. That's what I thought it was when I first saw it to. Very similar though. It was first produced in 1925.



I swore up and down when I first saw this picture that it was a Gulfhawk, but then you said no to Stearman. So Travel Air 4000?.

T!


----------



## norab (Mar 14, 2015)

WACO Taperwing ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 14, 2015)

Token, the tarmac is yours sir! It is indeed a Curtiss Wright Travel Air 4000, otherwise known as a CW-14. Way to go!


----------



## CommanderBounds (Mar 14, 2015)

All this time I was searching for an All-Orange biplane and then BOOM! It's Orange and White. Good job Token!


----------



## Token (Mar 15, 2015)

OK, lets try this one. An aircraft I have been captivated by since I was a yonker and I got to talk to one of the test pilots involved in the project.






T!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 15, 2015)

Token said:


> I got to talk to one of the test pilots involved in the project.



From Grumman? The XF5-1 Skyrocket?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2015)

That's what I would have said also Graeme. Great minds think alike...and then there's us!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 15, 2015)

Good call, Graeme, that has to be the cowling on the XF5


----------



## Token (Mar 15, 2015)

Graeme said:


> From Grumman? The XF5-1 Skyrocket?



Yep, XF5F it is. I always wondered how they would have to adapt it to make a combat aircraft out of it, location of guns, etc. I think the XP-50 is a lot closer to how it would have ended up.






Yours again Graeme.

T!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Mar 15, 2015)

Token said:


> Yep, XF5F it is. I always wondered how they would have to adapt it to make a combat aircraft out of it, location of guns, etc. I think the XP-50 is a lot closer to how it would have ended up.
> 
> View attachment 287348
> 
> ...



extended nose

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks Token.

Here's the next one...


----------



## norab (Mar 16, 2015)

XF-90 ?


----------



## Token (Mar 16, 2015)

F-101 Voodoo?

T!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 16, 2015)

F-104 Starfighter


----------



## Token (Mar 16, 2015)

norab said:


> extended nose
> 
> 
> View attachment 287360



Interesting, I had never seen that last image before, any background on who, when, where?

T!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 16, 2015)

You're all on the right track, but none of the above.



Token said:


> when, where?



I have 1940 at the Bethpage plant.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 16, 2015)

I would say Bethpage Long Island as far as where. When would be pre-US entry into WW2 most likely? Who...ah...that guy!

Duh: Didn't see the above!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 16, 2015)

By the way, it was the XP-50, that had the elongated nose (for the intended 20mm cannon), but due to an inflight mishap on 14 May 1941: turbo-supercharger exploded, it now lies at the bottom of Smithtown Bay, off Long Island.

There was one each of the XP-50 and the XF5F...


----------



## norab (Mar 16, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> By the way, it was the XP-50, that had the elongated nose (for the intended 20mm cannon), but due to an inflight mishap on 14 May 1941: turbo-supercharger exploded, it now lies at the bottom of Smithtown Bay, off Long Island.
> 
> There was one each of the XP-50 and the XF5F...




there was an extended nose XF5F, a tail dragger









that differed from the XF-50 that had a differently shaped long nose to accommodate it's tricycle landing gear along with differing cowlings


----------



## Graeme (Mar 16, 2015)

Here's a nice nose summary of the Skyrocket...






And more of my nose...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 16, 2015)

F-105 Thunderchief?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2015)

That's what I would say!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 17, 2015)

F-104


----------



## Graeme (Mar 17, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> F-105 Thunderchief?



Yep, the mighty Thud - early prototype. All yours Aaron.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2015)

Nicely done gents!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 18, 2015)

The only thing I could think of with those air intakes. Ok....................................let's see now................................hhhmmmmmm........let's try this one.


----------



## norab (Mar 19, 2015)

Cessna 195 ?


----------



## norab (Mar 19, 2015)

Let's try Luscombe 8 ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 19, 2015)

Graeme said:


> View attachment 287461


I should have known it was the 105, but that pic was deceptive...see how the horizontal portion of the tail structure looks like the 104's main gear?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 19, 2015)

Well Norab, the tarmac is yours sir. I'm gonna have to go back to posting single rivets again. I thought the same thing Dave, until I noticed the intakes.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2015)

Good one. I had a feeling I knew what it was, but couldn't remember the name/type ! 
Dave, the F-104 also has a side-opening canopy.


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Mar 19, 2015)

Good one!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 19, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Good one. I had a feeling I knew what it was, but couldn't remember the name/type !
> Dave, the F-104 also has a side-opening canopy.


It could have had neon-color fuzzy dice hanging in the windscreen and I wouldn't have noticed - I was trying to ID it by it's nose and gear!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Mar 19, 2015)

next up, this gem, maybe a little difficult


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Mar 19, 2015)

Interesting photo. A Vickers Vildebeest maybe?


----------



## norab (Mar 19, 2015)

not an English design


----------



## Graeme (Mar 20, 2015)

I took a punt it was the top third engine on the Consolidated XP2Y-1 and failed, but then...I found the great Lakes XSG?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 20, 2015)

What a funky looking aircraft!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 20, 2015)

hmmm...I think you may onto something, there, Graeme!


----------



## norab (Mar 20, 2015)

well done Graeme, you're up


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 20, 2015)

Crazy


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2015)

Ok, now that was damn impressive!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes, very!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks norab.

Something in a similar vein maybe...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 20, 2015)

Consolidated's Admiral flying boat?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 20, 2015)

Not from Consolidated.

Here's a bigger piece...


----------



## CommanderBounds (Mar 21, 2015)

Saunders Roe Cloud? Is it a European or American design?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 21, 2015)

CommanderBounds said:


> Saunders Roe Cloud? Is it a European or American design?



It's European, Commander - but not from Saunders.

Panning back still further...


----------



## norab (Mar 21, 2015)

Machci C-99 ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 21, 2015)

S.66?

Oh, and stop pulling back! I don't think the wings can support the weight of another engine!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 21, 2015)

Looks like something that Loire would have made but they had the center engine turned opposite, as a pusher...


----------



## Graeme (Mar 21, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Looks like something that Loire would have made but they had the center engine turned opposite, as a pusher...



Ahhh...doing well Dave! It is a Loire.

Just need a a designation now to finish it off...


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 21, 2015)

Looks alot like the Loire 30, but the engine mounts are wrong...

That's not the Chinese (CAC) type 20, is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 21, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Looks alot like the Loire 30, but the engine mounts are wrong...
> 
> That's not the Chinese (CAC) type 20, is it?



It is the Loire 30 by my source Dave. Well done and over to you.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice job Dave!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 22, 2015)

Well, how about that?

It's a pretty sad note when you can identify an aircraft by their questionable design features 

Ok...here we go:


----------



## Graeme (Mar 22, 2015)

A quick stab here Dave, purely based on the red paint job and that, well, odd looking strut...

Are we looking at the Phoenix?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 22, 2015)

Well how about that?

Graeme, you're dead on!

It is indeed, the Mantz P-1 Phoenix (sadly, the very aircraft that killed him)


----------



## Graeme (Mar 22, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Well how about that?
> 
> Graeme, you're dead on!
> 
> It is indeed, the Mantz P-1 Phoenix (sadly, the very aircraft that killed him)



Thanks Dave! Love that film. Probably my favourite aviation film. 

Dave, why not put another one up as it didn't last long. If not, anyone else can have a go. 

Cheers mate!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 22, 2015)

Ok, I'll put another challenge up...hopefully it'll last a little bit longer!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 22, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Ok, I'll put another challenge up...hopefully it'll last a little bit longer!



I'm back! 
Sorry Dave, it's like a disease, if I see something I instantly recognise I *have* to answer it.
Pretty sure it's the Henschel 132...






Put another one up. I promise not to look...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 22, 2015)

Hs 132


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh dang! Been missing the latest posts lately.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 22, 2015)

Graeme said:


> I'm back!
> Sorry Dave, it's like a disease, if I see something I instantly recognise I *have* to answer it.
> Pretty sure it's the Henschel 132...
> 
> ...


lol Graeme, well done!!

I see that we're going to have to get a little harder on the clues from now on! 



Capt. Vick said:


> Hs 132


Good eye, Jim, Graeme beat ya' but I don't have anything handy to post, so how about you take it from here?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh yes please! I found something That will blow your mind. Will post later tonight.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2015)

What, you going to post some LSD ?!!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 22, 2015)

Just wait....


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 22, 2015)

Dude...where's my car?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 22, 2015)

Jan left with it. Said he'd be right back, but that's been three hours ago.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 23, 2015)

Sink your teeth in this:


----------



## Graeme (Mar 23, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Sink your teeth in this:



Hi Vick.

Pretty sure this is the Lockheed P-80 or a T-33. I remember posting this on the forum, probably 7 years ago. Memory is going...
But I'll see if I can locate the magazine where I saw it.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 23, 2015)

Graeme said:


> Memory is going...



But as they regularly say in the old folk's home - bingo!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 23, 2015)

Damn...really thought I had a winner there...just found out about it myself


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2015)

Don't feel too bad, Jim...some of these guys can ID a whole aircraft by a few rivets...


----------



## Graeme (Mar 23, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Damn...really thought I had a winner there...just found out about it myself



Put another one up Jim.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 23, 2015)

ok...try this:


----------



## Graeme (Mar 24, 2015)

The Aero C-103 based on the Siebel Si 204?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 24, 2015)

Damn you G!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 24, 2015)

lmao


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm reminded of a story by a member of Metallica who was quite a tennis player in his home country in Europe. Something like: "In my country I was number 5, but when I got to the United States I was like number 12 on my block!"


----------



## Graeme (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks Jim. Interesting and very clever nose crop mate. 

Here's another slightly similar looking one - from the USA...


----------



## Graeme (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2015)

Certainly not what I thought it was at first - and I haven't a clue, but it has a 'Ryan' look to it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 26, 2015)

I can honestly say that I haven't seen this type before...the entire thing looks like it was made by a cabinet maker (including wooden molding around the door and windows)


----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2015)

Ah, then maybe it's a CAB 1N-et ...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 26, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Ah, then maybe it's a CAB 1N-et ...............







GrauGeist said:


> I can honestly say that I haven't seen this type before...the entire thing looks like it was made by a cabinet maker (including wooden molding around the door and windows)



Same here Dave - only saw it earlier this week for the first time. Here's the full pic and another one from Aerofiles, obviously a very rare beast...


----------



## CommanderBounds (Mar 26, 2015)

What year is it from?


----------



## CommanderBounds (Mar 26, 2015)

Dayton Overmount X-101?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 26, 2015)

CommanderBounds said:


> Dayton Overmount X-101?



Well done Commander! Originally a "Chicago-Midwest" product and listed as such in Aerofiles. 

American airplanes: Ca - Ci






Over to you sir...


----------



## CommanderBounds (Mar 26, 2015)

Here we go! Good Luck


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 26, 2015)

SNCASE SE-100


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 27, 2015)

Commander Bounds is NOT going to like you Jim.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## CommanderBounds (Mar 27, 2015)

*JIM I SWEAR*- I mean, Good job! Not as difficult as I originally thought... prize goes to you, you ruddy bas-


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2015)

This was the one I posted previously:






This is the quiz:


----------



## CommanderBounds (Mar 27, 2015)

This one seems like it will be difficult (unlike my last one  ) so I'll start by asking if it's a Western (US) or Eastern Design (EU and others.)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2015)

Eastern


----------



## Graeme (Mar 27, 2015)

The Westland Welkin. The two-seater version - NF Mk II with the nose mounted radar.


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Mar 27, 2015)

It is the Welikn, credits to Graeme, I just found the photo.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2015)

Very good Graeme! And thanks SL for posting the picture!


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Mar 27, 2015)

Looks like it's your turn again Graeme.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah...GRAEME!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 27, 2015)

Cheers Jim.

A tail...


----------



## norab (Mar 27, 2015)

T-5 ?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 27, 2015)

norab said:


> T-5 ?



Hi norab. Not a Fokker....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2015)

Russian?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 27, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Russian?



Sorry Jim - not Russian, but it is from Europe.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Graeme (Mar 29, 2015)

Last few clues then.
Czech.
First flight 1938.


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Mar 29, 2015)

Avia B-158?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 29, 2015)

ScreamingLighting said:


> Avia B-158?



Not from Avia mate.

Here's the full pic...


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Mar 29, 2015)

Letov S-50?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 29, 2015)

ScreamingLighting said:


> Letov S-50?



Well persevered SL. Over to you sir!


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Mar 29, 2015)

Okay, have ago at this one!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 29, 2015)

Quick stab before heading to work.

French?
Doesn't quite match - but maybe one of the engines on the Dyle et Bacalan DB-70?


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Mar 29, 2015)

It is French, and has a fixed undercarriage that is your first hint.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 29, 2015)

I think you got it Graeme.


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Mar 29, 2015)

No, it's not by DB. Here is the picture less cropped


----------



## norab (Apr 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## WJPearce (Apr 8, 2015)

Thread seems to be stuck on this one. How about Dewoitine D.30?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 8, 2015)

Mr. Pearce, I do believe you got it. But I could be wrong.


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Apr 10, 2015)

It is indeed the d30. Sorry for going AWOL, but I'm back.


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Apr 10, 2015)

Sorry


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Apr 10, 2015)

Oops


----------



## WJPearce (Apr 10, 2015)

Here is the complete Dewoitine D.30






And here is the next challenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Bill.

Is it cropped from the Curtiss XF6C-6?


----------



## WJPearce (Apr 11, 2015)

*picks up jaw from the floor*

Well done Graeme! Yes, it is the Curtiss XF6C-6.





*hits "Post" as he storms off thinking "next time, next time"*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 11, 2015)

That was impressive!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2015)

YES...............................................................................................................................................IT WAS!


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Apr 11, 2015)

Hot damn!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 11, 2015)

Graeme is among the ranks of Gary, Terry and a few others who can look at the head of a rivet and tell you not only the type of aircraft it belongs to, but the date and time it was made, what the riveter had for lunch and what color their car is...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 12, 2015)

Totally agree


----------



## Graeme (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks guys - thanks Bill, but I got lucky with that one. Spent a bit of time looking at French machines to start with.

Something a bit more modern...


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Apr 12, 2015)

The Aermacchi MB-339 jet trainer?


----------



## Graeme (Apr 12, 2015)

Sorry SL, not from Italy, but it is European.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Apr 12, 2015)

RFB Fantrainer?


----------



## Graeme (Apr 13, 2015)

Clayton Magnet said:


> RFB Fantrainer?



Nicely done Clayton! 
Over to you...


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Apr 13, 2015)

Cool, didn't expect to get that one. Try this...


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Apr 13, 2015)

Miles M-20?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry, it is not a M-20.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 13, 2015)

Hillson Bi-Mono?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Apr 14, 2015)

You got it, it is in fact the Hillson Bi-mono.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks like it belongs in a Pix-Ar film with a pair of eyes.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 15, 2015)

Can you guess this one?


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Apr 15, 2015)

Armstrong Whitworth Whitley?


----------



## Geedee (Apr 15, 2015)

Miles M39 Libellula, a tandem wing experimental design for a fast bomber.

It did indeed contain at least one rivet, and was designed over the breakfast table by Ray Bournon and George Miles. Unfortunately, the rivet dude forgot whereabouts he placed said rivet so his name was struck from the 'whodunit' folder at Miles.

Miles, on the other hand, drove an all black Austin A40 and preferred marmalade on toast , while Ray had a rather sporty looking Riley 15/6 Adelphi Six Light saloon on a rather nice shade of pale blue. Ray liked a he-mans brekkie and would scoff down bacon and eggs, with large cuppa rosy !

Incidentaly, they drew the original design on back of some old tracing paper Ray found under the floorboards whilst redecorating and they used a HB pencil that was worn down to about an inch of pencil left (Cutbacks dontchya know !) 

They original were going to call it a Liability as they werent sure it would work but George wasn't too hot on the spelling and so it ended up being a Libellula

And to help the pilot, they painted a great big letter 'P' near the front so he'd know where to get in !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 15, 2015)

Gary...Gary...Gary...*THAT'S RIGHT!*






I thought my clever cropping would make this one harder to solve. Drat!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 15, 2015)

And here all that time I thought the "P" stood for preposterous!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2015)

I see Gary's been at the cooking sherry again!
And I almost thought the 'P' indicated where the toilet was .......................


----------



## Geedee (Apr 15, 2015)

Cooking sherry ?..... Miles off 

Rapidly running out of....errrr, ran out !...of pics I've taken, so here's a blast from the past


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 15, 2015)

Justastabinthadark. Me-262?


----------



## norab (Apr 15, 2015)

P-51 with ramjets ?


----------



## Geedee (Apr 16, 2015)

One turning, two f*rting ! 

(Not my pic !)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow! Would have sworn it was not that. Glad I held my tongue


----------



## norab (Apr 16, 2015)

well, let's try this little jewel


----------



## Geedee (Apr 16, 2015)

B-17 man carrying pod. Used as a demo idea for a proposed atomic bomber. I believe this one is actually our own B-17 'Sally B'

Forgot to say, its mounted way out on the wing tip


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 16, 2015)

Thought the wing pods on 44-85784 were for GE's radar testing in the early 1950's.

Neat side note on that: Richard Vogt of Blohm und Voss had gone to Wright Patterson AFB after the war and was involved in a good deal research there,so it's a very good chance that he helped in the wingpod design.


----------



## norab (Apr 16, 2015)

there's our winner


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 16, 2015)

Cool, never seen that variation Norab. Way to go Gary!


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Apr 16, 2015)

A point about the P-51 - they're pulse jets (derived from V-1), not ramjets. The ramjet version had its Marquardt ramjets at the tips, not underslung.

Also, could I ask that pictures be included here as inline images (as in Norab's submissions above) not attached images (as Geedee). Some of the style sheets, especially the mobile-specific ones, won't display attached images.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 17, 2015)

KiwiBiggles said:


> ...Also, could I ask that pictures be included here as inline images (as in Norab's submissions above) not attached images (as Geedee). Some of the style sheets, especially the mobile-specific ones, won't display attached images.


That's interesting, as my ipad and iphone don't have any trouble viewing images posted in any method (though some videos won't show)...

Perhaps Horse should know about that problem


----------



## Geedee (Apr 19, 2015)

Some-one else want to take this one, i'm kinda busy for a little while


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Apr 19, 2015)

Don't mind if I do. Have a go at this one!


----------



## Graeme (Apr 20, 2015)

Another Frenchman?


----------



## Geedee (Apr 20, 2015)

A Frenchman may have seen one somewhere doing something or other, but I'm thinking its a Yak 23

And cancel that, the 23's nose leg retracts forward


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Apr 20, 2015)

Graeme said:


> Another Frenchman?



Indeed, they sure do make a lot of obscure planes, don't they?


----------



## Graeme (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for the clue mate. Maybe the forward section of the VG-90 then?


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Apr 20, 2015)

Could I expect anything else? It is indeed the VG-90, looks like it's your turn Graeme.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks SL.

Try this one...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 20, 2015)

I've seen this, can't remember where at the moment, but I've seen it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 20, 2015)

Russian or British?


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 20, 2015)

Hmmm...tricycle gear...so that narrows it down.

I'm assuming this is WWII era


----------



## norab (Apr 20, 2015)

Not sure about WWII, might be turboprop


----------



## Graeme (Apr 21, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Russian or British?



Neither mate. French! 



GrauGeist said:


> I'm assuming this is WWII era



Post WW2 Dave...



norab said:


> might be turboprop



Yep, turboprops...


----------



## norab (Apr 21, 2015)

DF 94 ?


----------



## Graeme (Apr 21, 2015)

norab said:


> DF 94 ?



Sorry norab, I don't even know what a DF 94 is? But I suspect no relationship.

Here's the full plan view. Built to participate in the Algerian war, orders weren't forthcoming and only one was built. Armament included two 30 mm cannon, various guided and unguided bombs and a half-ton on bombs...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 21, 2015)

SNCASO SO.4000?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 21, 2015)

The French could have had an Awesome aviation museum if they would have save all those wacky one offs!


----------



## Graeme (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry Aaron, not the SO.4000.

Here's a rough drawing of the machine...


----------



## Graeme (Apr 22, 2015)

I think I should end this one. It is/was the Dassault MD-410 Spirale...



> The company also developed a military version designated the MD.410 Spirale.[1] Retaining 90% commonality with the Communauté, the Spirale had all the windows removed and a transparent nose-panels added. It also had provision for cannon or machine-gun armament and was fitted with under-wing hard-points for weapons. It was intended that the Spirale could be used for close-support, reconnaissance or transport roles.








Open House.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 22, 2015)

That's a sleak looking aircraft!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 23, 2015)

I wasn't giving up Graeme.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 30, 2015)

Crash !

Sorry, couldn't find the Bump otion


----------



## wuzak (May 3, 2015)

Ok, I'll have a go.






One for the more advanced.






(I wanted to see if people could ID a plane by its rivets. Probably a bit blurry though.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 6, 2015)

Is the top an Early P-40?


----------



## wuzak (May 7, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is the top an Early P-40?



No.


----------



## Geedee (May 7, 2015)

Think you'll find its one of these bad boys...


----------



## Geedee (May 7, 2015)

Rivet ?....De Havilland Drover ...VH-DHM ?


----------



## wuzak (May 7, 2015)

Geedee said:


> Think you'll find its one of these bad boys...



Yep, that is the beast.


----------



## wuzak (May 7, 2015)

Geedee said:


> Rivet ?....De Havilland Drover ...VH-DHM ?



Not a British rivet.

And it is from a much faster plane.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 7, 2015)

That was my next guess!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 7, 2015)

If somebody guesses the rivet I will officially stop playing this game!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 7, 2015)

wuzak said:


> One for the more advanced.
> 
> View attachment 291382
> 
> ...


Douglas A4 Skyhawk


----------



## Graeme (May 7, 2015)

wuzak said:


> I wanted to see if people could ID a plane by its rivets.



Well I can't, but....

What are you sitting in there Gary? Mustang? 

Put me down for a Mustang wuzak...


----------



## Geedee (May 8, 2015)

Graeme said:


> What are you sitting in there Gary? Mustang?



Yup , I am indeedy. Need to change it to one of me sat in my '51 !


----------



## wuzak (May 8, 2015)

Graeme said:


> Well I can't, but....
> 
> What are you sitting in there Gary? Mustang?
> 
> Put me down for a Mustang wuzak...




Yes, it is from a Mustang!







It is one of teh rivets from about the "ut" in Beautiful, and just below where the green is painted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 9, 2015)

And this, folks, is absolute proof that some of the guys can ID an aircraft by a rivet... 

Well done, Graeme!


----------



## Graeme (May 10, 2015)

wuzak said:


> One for the more advanced.
> (I wanted to see if people could ID a plane by its rivets. Probably a bit blurry though.)



Gary has the floor after recognising your "Bell Bit", but in the meantime I've got a return rivet challenge for ya....I left one uncovered.


----------



## wuzak (May 10, 2015)

Graeme said:


> Gary has the floor after recognising your "Bell Bit", but in the meantime I've got a return rivet challenge for ya....I left one uncovered.
> 
> View attachment 292084



Spitfire?

To be honest, I don't have a clue. I am not very good at rivet spotting.


----------



## wuzak (May 10, 2015)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Graeme (May 11, 2015)

wuzak said:


> I am not very good at rivet spotting.



That's OK mate - neither am I.


----------



## Graeme (May 12, 2015)

For what it's worth the green rivets and the man looking at the rivets - they all belong to the North American Texan. The taped one belongs to a Reno racing Texan whose owner/pilot believes that taping those rivets represents an extra 1/500 mph...

Now, we're waiting for Gary...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 15, 2015)

G.........................a.........................r..............................y.......................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 15, 2015)

Graeme said:


> Gary has the floor after recognising your "Bell Bit", but in the meantime I've got a return rivet challenge for ya....I left one uncovered.
> 
> View attachment 292084



P-39?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 16, 2015)

Or maybe a P-38.


----------



## wuzak (May 16, 2015)

Fellas, you may have missed:



Graeme said:


> For what it's worth the green rivets and the man looking at the rivets - they all belong to the North American Texan. The taped one belongs to a Reno racing Texan whose owner/pilot believes that taping those rivets represents an extra 1/500 mph...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2015)

Ah yes, I must have overlooked that...

Well, not bad shooting, though - the AT-6 is by North American, I guessed Bell and Aaron guessed Lockheed so at least we were all within the correct continent


----------



## Geedee (May 18, 2015)

Sorry chaps, been busy working on my 'Babe and forgot ! ...sack 'im ! 

And no...this isn't one of my pics !


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 18, 2015)

I'm gonna Japanese of some sort?


----------



## Token (May 18, 2015)

Geedee said:


> Sorry chaps, been busy working on my 'Babe and forgot ! ...sack 'im !
> 
> And no...this isn't one of my pics !



Mitsubishi J2M Raiden, "Jack"?

My other guess was a Lavochkin of some kind, but I don't remember any with 4 blades.

T!


----------



## Graeme (May 18, 2015)

Nakajima Ki.87?


----------



## Geedee (May 19, 2015)

Jim, deffo a Japanese jobbie. 

Token, good guess mate but alas , nope.

Graeme...were you looking over my shoulder ?. Yup, its a Ki.87. Over to you


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 19, 2015)

Good show!


----------



## Graeme (May 19, 2015)

Thanks Gary.

Should be easy?


----------



## Geedee (May 19, 2015)

kawasaki ki-45 toryu ?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 19, 2015)

Graeme said:


> Thanks Gary.
> 
> Should be easy?


Hmmm...looks distinctly American


----------



## rochie (May 19, 2015)

Prop looks American to me !

Beat me to it Dave, should of refreshed the page before posting


----------



## razor1uk (May 19, 2015)

mmm, they didn't make a twin engined B-29 alike... C-54(? ..C-46 I mean) Curtis/Wright Commando transport ? 
...looks like it has a cooling fan (either geared or fixed) behind the prop, hence why B29 thoughts of engine and Hamilton Hyrostatic(?) Hub.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 19, 2015)

Can't wait for this one to be revealed!


----------



## Graeme (May 19, 2015)

Not Japanese Gary.
Yep, it is from the USA Dave.
Razor - You're on the right path and you mentioned the manufacturer...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 19, 2015)

Caravan?


----------



## Graeme (May 20, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Caravan?



Nicely done Jim.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 20, 2015)

rochie said:


> Prop looks American to me !
> 
> Beat me to it Dave, should of refreshed the page before posting


Great minds think alike! 

Way to go, Jim!


----------



## norab (May 25, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 25, 2015)

Sorry guys, didn't know I won until now. Will post one tonight.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 25, 2015)

What the heck is this?


----------



## Graeme (May 25, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 293267
> 
> 
> What the heck is this?



Probably this Jim...?

Convair 580 NC-131H

At first I didn't think so, as a lot of the standard images of the Convair conversion show the cockpit with a more pronounced "bubble", but then I read this...



> the nose configuration and canopy has been changed a few times while a number of development companies and organizations have made use of it,


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 25, 2015)

You are...CORRECT...sir!


----------



## Graeme (May 26, 2015)

Thanks Jim.

I'll try another nose...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 26, 2015)

It's not that Douglas-Piaggio biz jet is it?


----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2015)

Who nose ?
I've got me coat ..............


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Graeme (May 26, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> It's not that Douglas-Piaggio biz jet is it?



Not the PD-808, but it is from a nation somewhere close by. Like your Convair, this is not how the nose normally looks. This is a one-off that failed to attract customers...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 26, 2015)

Oh is it the Paris biz jet that was based on that French trainer with the V tail?


----------



## Graeme (May 26, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh is it the Paris biz jet



There ya go! Yep, the Morane Saulnier MS.760C *Paris III*.









Capt. Vick said:


> that was based on that French trainer with the V tail?



No, the V-tail was the the Potez-Air Fouga Magister - which was the rival to the Morane Saulnier MS.755 Fleuret (which the Paris was based on). The Fleuret lost out to the Magister...

Morane-Saulnier MS-755 'Fleuret' - MS 755 Fleuret - Entrainement - Un siècle d'aviation française

Take it away Jim...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 27, 2015)

Ah, I guess close enough.


----------



## Graeme (May 27, 2015)

The PZL MD-12.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 27, 2015)

Correct again!


----------



## Graeme (May 27, 2015)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 27, 2015)

*PZL TS-11*Iskra*?


----------



## Geedee (May 28, 2015)

Reckon you might have that one matey. I was thinking the SU25 Frogfoot


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 28, 2015)

I wouldn't be too sure G-Man


----------



## Graeme (May 28, 2015)

Sorry gents, I uploaded the wrong photo.
But I can still run with it.............

So, not from the USSR Gary, and not Polish Jim, but it is on a pole in Argentina.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 28, 2015)

Evita Peron? I'll get me coat...


----------



## norab (May 28, 2015)

E-202 ?


----------



## Graeme (May 28, 2015)

norab said:


> E-202 ?



No, this one is E-219...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 28, 2015)

MS.760


----------



## Graeme (May 28, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> MS.760



That's him Dave - a "Double Paris Challenge". All yours mate!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 29, 2015)

Cool...pretty distinctive nose setup on this crate. From the looks of this photo, it was taken while it was a gate guard...not sure what it's condition is today.

Ok, on to the next challenge!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 29, 2015)

Stearman XA-21?


----------



## razor1uk (May 29, 2015)

I noticed the E219 has some propaganda ispired paint on it..

As for the pic a post or two above, it almost looks like a nose glazing of a A-20 Havock/Boston(?) crossed with a B-24 Liberator, so its definately seems American..


----------



## Geedee (May 29, 2015)

Well done Jim. Currently sat looking at the original photo...aint she a purdy looking beastie, deffo one I've never heard before !


----------



## T Bolt (May 29, 2015)

North American NA-40


----------



## GrauGeist (May 29, 2015)

Really good guess, Glenn, but Jim nailed it right off the bat!

It's the Stearman X-100, designated the XA-21. There was only one airframe built and the the original configuration was the greenhouse canopy. It was later changed to allow for better pilot visability.






Ok Jim, it's your turn!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 29, 2015)

Way to go Jim!!!!!! Looks like they designed and built it, then realized they forgot to put a cockpit in. Sooooooooooooooo...........they just replaced the sheet metal with perspex and put the controls under the perspex.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 29, 2015)

Aaron, at the time the Stearman was being designed/developed (late 30's), the "greenhouse" canopy was a popular concept, especially with the Germans.

I have to say that it wasn't a real attractive design!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 29, 2015)

This one?


----------



## wuzak (May 29, 2015)

Helldiver?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 29, 2015)

Nope. Not a helldiver.


----------



## Graeme (May 30, 2015)

The Brewster SB2A Buccaneer/Bermuda.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2015)

Brilliant Graeme! Way to do it with flair!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 30, 2015)

Awww...hell's bells, I didn't have a chance at it because I've been editing Ford Trimotor photos!

Well done, Graeme!


----------



## Graeme (May 30, 2015)

Thanks guys - I'll pass and let someone else have a go.

Cheers!


----------



## Graeme (May 31, 2015)

Well, you had ya chance and now I'm drinking wine so...


----------



## Geedee (May 31, 2015)

Thunderbird 7 ?


----------



## norab (May 31, 2015)

AVRO 707. ?


----------



## Graeme (Jun 1, 2015)

No, not the brainchild of Gerry Anderson (but it does look like it should have) - and not from Avro...


----------



## Graeme (Jun 1, 2015)

A bigger piece of the puzzle...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 1, 2015)

Tsybin RSR (NM-1)?


----------



## Graeme (Jun 1, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Tsybin RSR (NM-1)?



That's him Jim.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 1, 2015)

Way to go, Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you sir. Will post one in the AM tomorrow.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2015)

I this this one will require some brain busting!


----------



## Graeme (Jun 2, 2015)

A highly modified Lockheed P-38E serial number AC-41-2048, used for aerodynamic test work.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2015)

Son of a...Graeme! Would have bet the farm that would have taken longer. Well done!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 2, 2015)

wow...Greame nailed that right off the bat!

Well done!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2015)

Dam, nice!


----------



## Graeme (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks guys!

If you've seen this aircraft before, it should be easy...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2015)

Capelis XC-12


----------



## Graeme (Jun 2, 2015)

Nicely done Jim. Back to you....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm in training today, but will post as soon as I can


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 3, 2015)

This one (I hope) will run rings around you!


----------



## Graeme (Jun 3, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> This one (I hope) will run rings around you!




Hmmm....well, it's not Youranus, so how's bout Saturn?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 3, 2015)

Damn...that was a crappy crop! I tell you I'm getting blind! 

All yours Graeme


----------



## Graeme (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks Jim. Got nothing at the moment, so anyone else can have a go.

Cheers.


----------



## norab (Jun 9, 2015)

How about I jump in with this


----------



## WJPearce (Jun 9, 2015)

Curtiss Cox Racer Cactus Kitten?


----------



## norab (Jun 9, 2015)

we have a winner


----------



## WJPearce (Jun 10, 2015)

Next challenge:


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 10, 2015)

I thought he made-up that answer!  Good going!


----------



## WJPearce (Jun 12, 2015)

Here is a wider crop. Make some guesses, I'm flexible.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Jun 12, 2015)

Seems similar to a Stinson Model A whatever it is.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 12, 2015)

Is it a Bristol Ballbag?


----------



## WJPearce (Jun 12, 2015)

Not a Stinson, but it is a US aircraft. One-off prototype.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 12, 2015)

Is it from the Bellanca family?


----------



## WJPearce (Jun 12, 2015)

Not Bellanca. The person/company that built the plane in question built many over the years, but none of which entered (serious) production. Despite two of his aircraft being in the Smithsonian (display or storage), I think he is unknown by many.


----------



## WJPearce (Jun 16, 2015)

I'll wrap this one up. Here is the full image.


----------



## WJPearce (Jun 17, 2015)

The aircraft above is the Flex Wing prototype (NX169W) built by Waldo Waterman in 1930 at what became Van Nuys airport in California. The wing struts incorporated an oleo strut that would allow the wing dihedral to be altered. The wings were hinged at 30 degrees, so changing the dihedral also changed the angle of attack. The idea was to alter the wings for the flight phase (landing/takeoff vs cruise). 

The strut was also intended to act as a shock absorber to smooth out turbulence. According to Waterman, the NACA tested the aircraft and found that structural loads were reduced by 25% or so. The biggest problem was that the smooth-out-the-turbulence concept did not work; in fact, the opposite occurred. The up-and-down movement was exacerbated by the struts, and the Flex Wing occupants found themselves often airsick.

The thread is open for anyone to post another image.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 17, 2015)

Wild


----------



## wuzak (Jun 18, 2015)

So, a plane that actually flapped its wings?


----------



## WJPearce (Jun 18, 2015)

wuzak said:


> So, a plane that actually flapped its wings?



In a way, yes, but not to generate lift like an ornithopter. Waterman jokingly referred to the aircraft as the "flapper," but the wings were not "flapped" in successive repetition. The idea was more along the lines of the variable-incidence wing of the F-8, as in, to alter the wing to suit a particular phase of flight.

In the image below, you can see how the 30 degree hinge line allows the wing's angle of incidence to change when the dihedral in increased. It would be interesting to know how the aircraft's speed changed and by how much with the wing angle, but I have not seen that info. I have also attached the patent.


----------



## norab (Jul 1, 2015)

Ok let's be rotten and go for another rivet, should be fairly easy


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 1, 2015)

That's not a rivet, it's a screw, come on now.


----------



## norab (Jul 1, 2015)

no, no, no, above the screw on the black part is the rivet


----------



## norab (Jul 2, 2015)

multi-engine


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 3, 2015)

Phillips (or Reed) head...must be American made?


----------



## norab (Jul 3, 2015)

correct


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2015)

P-38 tail boom ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 3, 2015)

B-26?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 3, 2015)

That one's a phillips or Reed head also.


----------



## norab (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm afraid neither guess is right, I really thought this would go quickly


----------



## norab (Jul 3, 2015)

here is a little more help


----------



## Geedee (Jul 4, 2015)

Boeing P-26 Peashooter ?

Looks like the gunsight mounted forward of the windshield ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 4, 2015)

Geedee said:


> Boeing P-26 Peashooter ?
> 
> Looks like the gunsight mounted forward of the windshield ?


Actually, it looks more like the gunsight on a"Cheyenne Hood" equipped B-17


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2015)

I think you could be right there Dave. But the ring sight, linked to the rear guns on the earlier mount up to mid-production B-17G, not the 'Cheyenne' modification, which had a larger glazed area, 'ball mounted' guns, and in internal reflector sight.


----------



## norab (Jul 4, 2015)

and we have our winner, B-17 it is


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 4, 2015)

Well, I'll be danged. 



Airframes said:


> I think you could be right there Dave. But the ring sight, linked to the rear guns on the earlier mount up to mid-production B-17G, not the 'Cheyenne' modification, which had a larger glazed area, 'ball mounted' guns, and in internal reflector sight.


To be terribly honest, Terry, I thought that was the base of the sight assembly that extends through the "shelf" or lip just inside the hood, near the defroster duct.

I'll post a clue for the next challenge here in a little bit (I'm on the ipad at the moment)


----------



## Geedee (Jul 5, 2015)

That's '909'...and I got it wrong !!! :-/


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 5, 2015)

Geedee said:


> That's '909'...and I got it wrong !!! :-/


Yeah, Gary...

Wait 'til Jim and the crew find out about that! 

I am having technical difficulties at the moment, so if anyone would like to play through and post the next challenge, that would be fine. Otherwise it may be a little wait before I can get something posted.


----------



## norab (Jul 6, 2015)

can't resist, let's try this


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2015)

Lockheed Lodestar ?


----------



## norab (Jul 6, 2015)

Not produced by Lockheed


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 6, 2015)

Japanese?


----------



## norab (Jul 6, 2015)

yep


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 7, 2015)

Ki-77?


----------



## norab (Jul 7, 2015)

sooooo close, actually the Tachikawa SS-1 experimental aircraft







Take it Capt


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow! You just gave that one to me. I was no where close. Try this one.


----------



## norab (Jul 7, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wow! You just gave that one to me. I was no where close. Try this one.



They sort of came out of the same development program so even with the differences I thought you were on the right track


----------



## Graeme (Jul 14, 2015)

Jim - I'd appreciate a clue with that cockpit of yours.
Cheers.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 14, 2015)

Japanese...


----------



## Graeme (Jul 14, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Japanese...


 
Thanks Jim. Is it the Tachikawa Ki-54b - the version with the greenhouse on top of the fuselage?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 15, 2015)

I believe you are correct my good man!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 15, 2015)

Very clever Jim! 

You had me bouncing around mate. I assumed it was a greenhouse with the cockpit to the right and a turret to the left. Nice.

This is one I considered it might have been. It's not Japanese...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 16, 2015)

Is that a head in there?


----------



## Graeme (Jul 16, 2015)

Yep, that's a head mate.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 16, 2015)

No clue...yet


----------



## Graeme (Jul 16, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> No clue...yet



Then it's time for a bigger slice...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 16, 2015)

Man that's ugly!


----------



## Graeme (Jul 17, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Man that's ugly!



Overall it's not a bad looking aircraft, but as you say, the front windscreen lets it down.

A bit more then...


----------



## norab (Jul 17, 2015)

Miles Master?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 17, 2015)

Na...Miles Kestrel


----------



## Graeme (Jul 17, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Na...Miles Kestrel



The Captain has control.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 20, 2015)

And what is this?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2015)

A mess ..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh yeah...


----------



## Token (Jul 21, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> And what is this?
> 
> View attachment 297056




(Edit) Now I remember why the gear looks wrong, it is not the SO3C (my post 10 mins ago), but rather the XSO2U-1.

T!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 21, 2015)

If that is the designation for the failed Kingfisher follow-up, then you have control.


----------



## Token (Jul 21, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> If that is the designation for the failed Kingfisher follow-up, then you have control.



Yes, the Vought-Sikorsky XSO2U (never given a name) was intended to follow on the OS2U Kingfisher (note the reversed SO / OS). Only a single airframe was built, and it was tested in both the float and fixed gear configurations. I am pretty sure the picture you posted is the fixed gear version. The SO3C was a VERY similar airframe, but the fixed gear was configured differently.

So, if I have the puck, lets try this one:






T!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 22, 2015)

SO3C-1K BuNo. 4744 - NAS Santa Ana, circa 1946

(With fixed gear no float)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 22, 2015)

War Junk


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 22, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> War Junk


They had a Victory days open house at NAS Santa Ana (later MCAS LTA Tustin) with an impressive display of aircraft Allies and Axis, when the photo Token posted, was taken. One of the unique aspects of this particular open house, unlike the ones at Dayton, etc. is that many of the aircraft were on display inside the massive blimp hangers.

I'll have to find the photos I have and post them.


----------



## Token (Jul 22, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> SO3C-1K BuNo. 4744 - NAS Santa Ana, circa 1946
> 
> (With fixed gear no float)



You got it. I wanted to make sure we were not talking about an SO3C before 






T!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh please find those pictures!


----------



## norab (Aug 2, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 2, 2015)

norab said:


> BUMP


Oh man...I'm sorry!

These past few weeks have been chaotic, so I haven't had a chance to post a new challenge.

So norab, you can take over my spot and post a new challenge and get the game going again, if you like.


----------



## norab (Aug 3, 2015)

Let's try this bird


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 3, 2015)

A captured Me 163 Komet?


----------



## norab (Aug 3, 2015)

no, not German


----------



## Geedee (Aug 4, 2015)

Looks like the tail feathers from a Handley Page Hampden ?


----------



## norab (Aug 4, 2015)

not a Hampden, single engine design


----------



## norab (Aug 4, 2015)

sorry dupe post


----------



## Graeme (Aug 4, 2015)

norab said:


> not a Hampden, single engine design



Interesting! I even considered the Dakota until you said that. Like others I thought British, but can't find that tail shape. Possibly from the USA then? Thinking Northrop in British colours? (see photo below) Gamma? Delta? 2E?


----------



## norab (Aug 4, 2015)

It is indeed a Gamma, in perhaps the only picture taken of one in WWII US military markings at, I kid you not, a top secret base, Project 19, in Ethiopia






some info on the base here

Kagnew Station History Chapter Two

great job Graeme, all yours


----------



## Graeme (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks Norab.

A nose this time...


----------



## Token (Aug 6, 2015)

Kind of looks like one of the unarmed nacelles tried on the Aracuda.

T!


----------



## Graeme (Aug 6, 2015)

Nothing as clever as that Token...


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 6, 2015)

I hate to say this, but that doesn't look like the YFM-1.

It looks more like an observer or bombadier position in the nose of a twin-engined aircraft. Also note the gear directly below. The maingear on the YFM-1 was rather tall and positioned foreward of center of each pusher-engined nacelle.


----------



## Graeme (Aug 8, 2015)

A bit more then...


----------



## Geedee (Aug 8, 2015)

Its Presidential


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 8, 2015)

Ambassador?


----------



## Graeme (Aug 8, 2015)

Geedee said:


> Its Presidential



Anything from the Percival Prince family (President and Pembroke) will do me fine mate! Over to you...

The Survey Prince version...


----------



## Geedee (Aug 10, 2015)

As soon as I saw the windscreen, I thought "I know that type !"

Here's a relatively easy'ish one for you.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 10, 2015)

Is that where the ink comes out?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 11, 2015)

PBY?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 12, 2015)

Sorry Brooks' not a PBY.

You're looking at its nose and its a single seat, twin engined beastie


----------



## Geedee (Aug 14, 2015)

No takers ?

This'll give it away !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2015)

A-10?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 14, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> A-10?


You got it Dude !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 19, 2015)

I am on vacation and will be back this weekend. If you guys can wait, great. If not, someone can take over.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 19, 2015)

Excellent Jim!!!!!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 20, 2015)

Vacation ?...whassat ?

Start mine next Thursday


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2015)

Come on Gary. Everyone here knows you're always on vacation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 22, 2015)

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 23, 2015)

Here's another one while Jim gets sorted


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 23, 2015)

That's either an octopus or a dolphin.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 23, 2015)

Here is mine. Sorry for the delay amigos. Probably easier than Gary's.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 23, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Here is mine. Sorry for the delay amigos. Probably easier than Gary's.
> 
> View attachment 299174



That's the Bugatti 100P


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 23, 2015)

Hobart ' s finest gets it! Guess we have to plug away at Gray's riddle.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2015)

Methinks Gary's is a Lockheed Constellation or Super Constellation .............


----------



## Geedee (Aug 25, 2015)

Terry's got it chaps


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh my, well done Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2015)

Sorry for the delay chaps - lost 'net connection for two days.
Try this one ....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 27, 2015)

Firefly?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2015)

Yep !
Well done Jim - I thought it wouldn't take long, but that, my friend, was _quick_ !!
It's a former Swedish Air Force target tug, awaiting restoration at Duxford.
Apparently, I took the photo at some point in the future ....................................


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 27, 2015)

Wow...way in the future! I once told you that I hoped you live a 1,000 years, but building a time machine?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2015)

This one should be real easy if you know it!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2015)

I think I know it, but I'm b*gg*red if I can remember what it is !!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh, so close Terry!


----------



## rochie (Aug 28, 2015)

Is it the Me 262, with prop ?


----------



## rochie (Aug 28, 2015)

rochie said:


> Is it the Me 262, with prop ?



Nah, not that !


----------



## wuzak (Aug 28, 2015)

Piaggio P.119?

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/7f/Piaggio_P.119.jpg


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2015)

Damn you are good my friend! It is the Piaggio! How did you figure that one out?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 29, 2015)

Didn't know the name. But the nose didn't look like it contained an engine, and I remembered a radial powered, mid-engined Italian plane. So I googled mid-engined Italian plane....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (Aug 29, 2015)

Try this one guys.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 29, 2015)

Piper Jet?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2015)

Ah, it was the Piaggio I was thinking of - well done !
No clue on the latest one at all !


----------



## wuzak (Aug 29, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Piper Jet?



Nope.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 29, 2015)

A clue: it was a research aircraft.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 30, 2015)

Just a stab, but a Northrop F-5E?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 30, 2015)

No.

Perhaps slightly wider view will help.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2015)

Not a Piper jet, but definitely a jet pipe !
I've got me coat .................


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 30, 2015)

HiMat?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2015)

Is Matt back? Where ?
I've got me hat too .............


----------



## wuzak (Aug 30, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> HiMat?



Yes, it is the Rockwell RPRV-870 HiMAT

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/11/HIMAT.jpg


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 31, 2015)

Try this one:


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2015)

Waco something or other - glider-based, with engines ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2015)

Very good Terry! The one off...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow!
Although I had a strong suspicion it was the Waco,but more of a guess really, I also had a feeling it might be French, although the engines, and more so the props, indicated more chance of it being American.
OK, try this one - the amount shown might make it easy, but ............


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2015)

DeHavilland DH-90?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh shiney! Tiger Moth?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2015)

Not a DH-90, Tiger Moth or any other of the 'Moth' family - but part of it looks very, very similar. The company concerned are better know for some, shall we say, less attractive designs !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 2, 2015)

English Electric?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> English Electric?



Hey !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2015)

Well it's English, but not electric !
And yeah - Hey!
Apart from fridges, E.E. made a couple of very attractive, very successful flame squirters ! 
Need a clue or 2 ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 2, 2015)

A Blackburn product perhaps?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2015)

Perhaps is correct Jim !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 2, 2015)

Blackburn Segrave?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2015)

Not the Segrave - this has two of one item, but only one of the another item !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 2, 2015)

Blackburn B-2.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2015)

You got it Aaron !
It's the (very shiny!) Blackburn B-2, a side-by-side, 2 seat biplane, at the Shuttleworth Collection, Old Warden.
Here's the full pic, and a couple of general views.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 3, 2015)

It not a terrible looking airplane...sort of...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2015)

By the standards we usually associate with the products from the Blackburn sheds, it's positively beautiful Jim !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes, yes you are right Terry.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 8, 2015)

WOW! I got one! Holy cow. And thank you Terry, but if it hadn't been for the clue you and Jim gave, I'd of never gotten it. Well, let's see how this one fares.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2015)

Ah, that's a ....... feck knows !!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 8, 2015)

Part of a submarine?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 11, 2015)

It's a single engine civvy.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2015)

Ah, then it's a single engine civvy feck knows !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2015)

F-86?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 22, 2015)

Prop driven. Eric has taken a lot of photos of these little monsters.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh come guys, this bulge is between the main gear.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2015)

T-28 Trojan ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2015)

Nope, civilian aircraft. Small. Low wing. Tricycle landing gear.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 27, 2015)

You guys are laying down on me.  Alright, here's a little larger photo. This will probably give it away.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2015)

Even more stumped now !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 28, 2015)

The RV line of aircraft would be it's equivilant today. Such as the RV 6, 7, or 8.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 28, 2015)

Laying down ?...too righty mate.

North American Aviation Navion


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 28, 2015)

Really?


----------



## Geedee (Sep 28, 2015)

Check the exhaust cut-out ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 28, 2015)

And Gary has it. Tarmac is yours sir.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2015)

Well slap me with a wet Haddock !
Good one Aaron, and well done Gary. A nice little kite, the Navion, only ever seen two in my life - one many years ago, and the other last year at Little Gransden.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 28, 2015)

Very would have gotten that one. Great job!


----------



## Geedee (Sep 29, 2015)

Sorry Terry, I'm right out of Haddock ! 

Try this easy one one with a sting in its history...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2015)

That's far too easy - it's a Hoover 'Wash-o-Matic' WD320, with the 1,500 rpm spin.
Or it could be the Westland Wasp that crippled the Argentine sub in the Falklands conflict ...............


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2015)

Oops ! Double post !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 29, 2015)

Westland made a washer and dryer to. Hmmmmm. The things you find out on searches. If Terry does not have it. I have no clue.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 30, 2015)

I have no clue either !


----------



## Geedee (Sep 30, 2015)

Oh...hang on...its mine ! doh.... 

Sorry, its not a Wasp...or a sub !


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2015)

Maybe the side of the intake on a F-89 Scorpion ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 30, 2015)

Is it a helicopter?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 2, 2015)

Silly Billies....its not a Scorpion or a Chopper 

If its any consolation , I didn't know it had these as you dont normally get to see them. Yup, that helps you no end ! 

Its not a jet


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2015)

Ah ! I now definitely know that I don't know !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 2, 2015)

OV-1 Mohawk?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 2, 2015)

DH Hornet?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 2, 2015)

It's not a Mohawk or Hornet (  )

It is American and more than one seat


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2015)

Single engine?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 3, 2015)

It's got 3 wheels and 6 propeller blades. Could use a short runway if there was a strong enough headwind 

Sea here, check the clues...Sting....Billie...short runway...headwind....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2015)

Equals totally ****ing confused !!!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 3, 2015)

Sting = Hornet
Billie = Mitchell
Short runway with strong headwind = carrier

And no....it isn't a Corsair !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 3, 2015)

It's a B-25? Huh?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> It's a B-25? Huh?


Sure sounds like it


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 4, 2015)

That would have to be my guess to Capt.Vic.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 4, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> It's a B-25? Huh?



You got it dude.

Never seen this view before (until a few weeks ago that is !  ) and thought it would be a good one to try out !.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2015)

Nice pics...and I never noticed that the upper turret position is faired over on their B-25


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 4, 2015)

Good one Gary, and way to go Jim. I think I remembered your name correct Capt. Vic. Hope so any way.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2015)

Well I never !
I don't think I've ever seen those 'gills' before, and I've studied the B-25 details closely over the years, for models and paintings.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 5, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Well I never !
> I don't think I've ever seen those 'gills' before, and I've studied the B-25 details closely over the years, for models and paintings.



Same here Terry. Very odd thing to miss, out in the open like that. Well you learn something new every day.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2015)

well, how often do we get to see one of these crates from the top like that?

And of course, seeing all the photos Gary has taken during his forays, it appears he's all over the tops of these ships like a demented spider monkey...


----------



## Geedee (Oct 6, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> well, how often do we get to see one of these crates from the top like that?
> 
> And of course, seeing all the photos Gary has taken during his forays, it appears he's all over the tops of these ships like a demented spider monkey...



Sorry fella's, it'd be rude not to take pics while up there checking fuel and topping up oil and whatnot. 'Side's which, I only take 'em so's you get to see what I see !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2015)

Guess


----------



## Geedee (Oct 7, 2015)

Looks like a Shin Meiwa US-1A


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2015)

Looks, in this case, are deceiving Gary.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 7, 2015)

I knew that ! 

Chinese SH-5 amphibous craft. It needs a man on the wing to stop it falling over after landing apparently !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2015)

You are correct sir! The Harbin SH-5!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 8, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> You are correct sir! The Harbin SH-5!



Take it away Jim. Found out I'm going to be away for a while with work so my sparse updates will be even sparserererer !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 8, 2015)

Anyone wanna take over? I'm a bit tapped for quiz material.


----------



## norab (Oct 8, 2015)

let's try this


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2015)

Flying wing thingy - don't know the number/name.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 8, 2015)

You mean the N-9M Terry?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Flying wing thingy - don't know the number/name.


If you're referring to the XB-35, it had intakes on the top of the cowling and was equipped with contra-rotating props


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 8, 2015)

I think you need to think along the lines of Cessna maybe....


----------



## wuzak (Oct 8, 2015)

I was going to guess Saunders Roe Princess, but I think that is wrong.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2015)

It almost looks like a view to starboard from the cockpit of the Vought V-173 "flying flapjack"


----------



## norab (Oct 8, 2015)

well, it's not a flying wing and I'm afraid none of the other guesses are right, not a pusher


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2015)

Pure guess - Bristol Brabazon ?


----------



## norab (Oct 8, 2015)

Fraid not


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2015)

Beech craft Model 34


----------



## norab (Oct 9, 2015)

and the Capt. takes it


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2015)

Now there's one I haven't seen before. Well done Jim !


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 9, 2015)

Way to go, Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks gents. Will try it get one on this weekend if no one does before me.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice going Jim,...................and the weekend here, chop chop.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 12, 2015)

Try this:


----------



## Geedee (Oct 13, 2015)

Mig 3 ?

Nope, cancel that, the what appears to be, the horizontal tailplane, is at the wrong height.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 13, 2015)

Hmmm...canopy is really close to the rear of the fuselage

Is it a dual cockpit trainer conversion of some sort?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2015)

French ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 13, 2015)

O


GrauGeist said:


> Hmmm...canopy is really close to the rear of the fuselage
> 
> Is it a dual cockpit trainer conversion of some sort?



Very keen observation!

...and no Terry, not all ugly planes are French.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm going to say perhaps that P-63 dual cockpit oddball...they made an even weirder version with the P-39...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 14, 2015)

You are CORRECT SIR!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2015)

Ok that's a new one, well done!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 14, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 303664
> 
> 
> You are CORRECT SIR!!!


Isn't that one of the goofiest setups you've ever seen? (and people think the Germans had all the oddball stuff...) 



vikingBerserker said:


> Ok that's a new one, well done!


Check out the dual control P-39s!

Ok...here's the next challenge:


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2015)

That 'trainer' must have been a real beetch to fly !
I've seen that intake (with steps?) somewhere before, but don't know what it is ... yet.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 14, 2015)

Airframes said:


> ...I've seen that intake (with steps?) somewhere before, but don't know what it is ... yet.


C'mon Terry, take a stab at it!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 14, 2015)

BELL P-83?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 14, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> BELL P-83?


The Bell XP-83, one of the little known U.S. jets of WWII...you are correct, well done!







Your turn, Jim


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 15, 2015)

I just learned about this one a couple of days ago. Care to guess?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 15, 2015)

Dam Jim, nice! I thought it was the front corner of the Shelby Cobra!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2015)

That's ugly, so it has to be the French subsidiary of an English company, Les Avions Blackburn !
Or maybe it's Japanese ....................


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 15, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dam Jim, nice! I thought it was the front corner of the Shelby Cobra!



That was my SECOND guess! 



Airframes said:


> That's ugly, so it has to be the French subsidiary of an English company, Les Avions Blackburn !
> Or maybe it's Japanese ....................



Very good guess Terry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 25, 2015)

No more clues? I have been searching to no avail.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 26, 2015)

Still searching.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 26, 2015)

I believe there where only two made, perhaps pre-war and you already know it's Japanese... Come on guys, you're letting me down.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2015)

Prototype Honda Civic ??!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 27, 2015)

I have searched photos for almost four days now and haven't found diddly.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2015)

Mitsubishi I believe...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2015)

Well, I think we have had enough of this. The plane is a Mitsubishi K7M (or Mitsubishi Ka-18) was a 1930s Japanese experimental crew trainer built by Mitsubishi for the Imperial Japanese Navy to replace the K3M. (from Wiki)


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2015)

It has a slight look of the Blackburn Botha - I wonder if it performed in a similar fashion ? !!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2015)

Try this one. I honestly don't know what it is.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 28, 2015)

That sure looks like a Caproni Ca.313, but the open cockpit is throwing me.

I know the Ca.313 had a few different types of cockpits: conventional, greenhouse, etc.


----------



## WJPearce (Oct 28, 2015)

Praga E-51


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2015)

Dave, I think you may be right. I have a profile of a Caproni. 314. Looks very similar, but has retractable landing gear and a enclosed cockpit. The German Night Attack Squadron 1./NSG9 used one in January of 1944 according to my source.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2015)

I found something to the contrary. Mr. Pearce appears to have it. Way to go sir. We'll have to wait for Jim to confirm though.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2015)

Your guess is as good as mine. Like I said I have no idea what it is, so if you say it's a Praga, and you have czeched (pun intended) then it's you turn bother. Good going!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 29, 2015)

After looking at the E.51, I think WJPearce nailed it.

I can't help but wonder, though, if the Czechs borrowed some design elements from the Italians like Caproni, Savoia Marchetti and so on. It seems that the manufacturer of the E.51's engines (Walter Sagitta) even exported a radial model to the Italians for use in the Savoia Marchetti SM.86 so there was certainly a connection.


----------



## WJPearce (Oct 29, 2015)

I do not know the history of the Praga E-51, but it reminds me of a fixed gear Fokker Mercury. I would not be surprised if the Czechs were inspired by several sources.

Below is the next challenge. My apologies if the aircraft has been posted before.


----------



## norab (Oct 30, 2015)

Modified Sea Fury ?


----------



## WJPearce (Oct 30, 2015)

No, not a Sea Fury. Now that I look again, that crop is a little tight. Here is a bit more of the photo.


----------



## norab (Oct 31, 2015)

Spruce Goose ??


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 31, 2015)

Hughes XF-11


----------



## WJPearce (Oct 31, 2015)

Norab nailed it. Well done. I was going to post an XF-11 image but opted for the HK-1. So, you seem to be reading my mind a bit there Capt Vick.


----------



## norab (Nov 1, 2015)

OK our next bird


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2015)

Beech Q something or other?


----------



## norab (Nov 1, 2015)

Not a Beech or a Q anything


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2015)

looks almost like a wingtip mounted seat, similar to the wingtip radar operator cockpit on a test B-17


----------



## norab (Nov 2, 2015)

Not a seat, just a tip tank


----------



## rochie (Nov 2, 2015)

B-45 ?


----------



## norab (Nov 2, 2015)

no, not a bomber


----------



## norab (Nov 3, 2015)

not a single seater


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 3, 2015)

Is it Civil or Military?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 3, 2015)

Cessna Dragonfly?


----------



## norab (Nov 3, 2015)

not a Dragonfly and not Military


----------



## Geedee (Nov 4, 2015)

Let 200 Morava ?


----------



## norab (Nov 4, 2015)

Let me be perfectly clear, it is not a Let. US design


----------



## Geedee (Nov 4, 2015)

Keep going back to a 'Connie but I don't think the tank shape or where it fits the wing is 100 %.....so ....forget what I've just typed.

And I'll throw in a Grumman Goose as a starter for the next round of 'wrong' !


----------



## norab (Nov 4, 2015)

Goose is indeed wrong, as is the Connie, maybe this will help


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 4, 2015)

What the what?


----------



## Geedee (Nov 5, 2015)

Bird Innovator ?

if not...dunno


----------



## norab (Nov 5, 2015)

here is another bit of help


----------



## norab (Nov 7, 2015)

Produced by a major aircraft manufacturer


----------



## norab (Nov 8, 2015)

guess I just gotta draw you a picture


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2015)

Is it a Cessna of some sort?


----------



## norab (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes, But of what sort ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 9, 2015)

norab said:


> guess I just gotta draw you a picture
> 
> View attachment 305335



That's a rare bird...Cessna 620


----------



## norab (Nov 9, 2015)

and there is our winner


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice going Dave.  Not EVER seen one those before, that's what this thread is for though.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2015)

Not seen it before either - good one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 9, 2015)

That's a weird one. Is it still around?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey Jim, I'll turn this over to you...when you said "Cessna", that jogged my memory...so take it away!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 10, 2015)

Oh boy...ah...let me think...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 13, 2015)

How about this...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2015)

A French thing with a big nose wheel !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes! And....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2015)

Built-in ugliness behind the nose wheel ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 13, 2015)

Go on... How does that make you feel?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 13, 2015)

It's been posted before methinks. Can't remember the name though. Have at it Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2015)

Le Blackburn Francais Ug 1y ........ seen that nose before, and the design looks French, but don't know what it is without searching, and that would be cheating. Possibly a Nord design ?


----------



## norab (Nov 21, 2015)

BR-482. ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 21, 2015)

Nope. Think twin engine. And weird.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Nov 21, 2015)

Well as soon as we knew it was French we knew it stood a high probability of being weird.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 22, 2015)

NC.1070?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> NC.1070?


For a moment, I thought you said "NC-1701"


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2015)

Close enough! Aerocentre NC 1071 (With updated nose). Good going! The tarmac is yours.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2015)

What in the hell is that??

Wait, it's French...nevermind


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2015)

With strong influence from a Blackburn defector, by the look of it !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2015)

Corrected post below.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2015)

It was supposed to be a carrier bomber. They even made a radial engined version.

I don't know Terry. My mind might be changing. Might be some money to be made kitting these unusual French planes in 1/72. Well...at least I would buy them.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2015)

Someone has to give them a home - although sometimes, I worry about you Jim !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 23, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> For a moment, I thought you said "NC-1701"



I had seen it before and thought the same thing, couldn't remember the connection until last night and your thought Dave, was the same as mine the first time I saw it. Then I remembered the number. Ok,this one should not be to difficult.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2015)

B-24?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2015)

P-47 turbo exhaust.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2015)

Excellent Terry! It's all yours sir!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2015)

That was a lucky guess - but then I remembered you provided a pic for my P-47 build too, so it clicked !

OK, try this one.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 28, 2015)

DH Chipmunk ?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2015)

Stand by for a tricky one, as Gary has it !
It's a 'Chippie' at Duxford.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 28, 2015)

You showed too many rivets, Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2015)

Yep ! I should have just shown this :-

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 28, 2015)

lol Terry! 

That would have slowed him down a bit!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Geedee (Dec 2, 2015)

Slowed me down ?...No I can quit clearly tell you that there is a Beaver in the background and Spittie parked next to it (and don't forget the Firefly !) 

I honestly thought it was something like a Miles Messenger to start off with !

Have a go at this one..


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 2, 2015)

MiG-29


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 2, 2015)

Harrier?


----------



## norab (Dec 3, 2015)

U-2 ?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 3, 2015)

Sorry chaps...none of the above


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2015)

British?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 3, 2015)

twin engines?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm sure I'm wrong, but I'll have a stab at A-4 Skyhawk.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 4, 2015)

Actually, its awkward to give any clues without giving it away

Its not a British design. 

There is a P-51 Mustang with nose-art describing one of its roles.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 5, 2015)

Way out on a limb, U-2 or TR variant?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 5, 2015)

Sorry, not a U2. 

More than one on board... unless its in 'Cabrio' mode 
More than one engine.
More than one in Museums.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2015)

I have the feeling that we'll all kick ourselves when we find out what it is - b*gg*red if I can work it out !


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 5, 2015)

Cabrio mode...hmmm

The only "convertible" aircraft I can think of, is the Me262A/B-1c (modern reproduction that converts from a single to two-seat)


----------



## Geedee (Dec 5, 2015)

Not a 262.

Cabrio...no canopy because some-one ??????? while inverted


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 5, 2015)

F-104?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 6, 2015)

Drop the 0


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2015)

A Tomcat?!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2015)

Geedee said:


> Drop the 0



Ahh...you sneaky!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2015)

?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> ?


F-100 Super Saber


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2015)

oops...LMAO

I was think bass-akwards...F-14

I meant F-14 Tomcat...can I start this day over?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2015)

oops...LMAO

I was thinking bass-akwards...F-14

I meant F-14 Tomcat...can I start this day over? 

(believe Aaron got it)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Dec 6, 2015)

It is indeed the venerable Tomcat !.

Took this at NAS Wildwood last year while on Tour with the Warbirds 






Note to self...pull 'yer finger out and finish the two threads you started on Flying Legends and also the CF Tour ! Doh !!!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2015)

Great shot Gary, and an unusual angle which stumped me, at least !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2015)

Ah...Long Islands own. Great one surfer dude!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 7, 2015)

With Terry, GREAT ANGLE! Ok, let me see what I can pull out of me archive. Let's try this one. Might too many rivets.


----------



## norab (Dec 7, 2015)

Mk-1 Hot water bottle filler


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 7, 2015)

Is it a helicopter?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2015)

hmmm...almost looks like the exhaust on an Air Tractor 401 series


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2015)

Avenger ?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 8, 2015)

TBM Avenger ?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2015)

That's what I said !


----------



## Geedee (Dec 8, 2015)

Beat me by 5 minutes !


----------



## Geedee (Dec 8, 2015)

Its not a TBM...Its one of these


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2015)

LMAO!
Gary, you have it with your last post. The tarmac..............................................................is yours. I knew there were to many rivets.
It is a Vultee BT-13 Valiant.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 9, 2015)

Pure luck dude...I was looking at the phot's I took back in 2008 at the CAF Airsho when I saw the rivet pattern ! 

Try this one...and at least we know where the pilot is supposed to sit !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2015)

T-33?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 9, 2015)

Remind me to close the curtains so's Jim can't look in using his satellite to see what pictures I'm loading for this thread !!! 

That'll be this one then

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2015)

Hahahaha! Lucky guess! Try this one:


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 9, 2015)

Geedee said:


> Pure luck dude...I was looking at the phot's I took back in 2008 at the CAF Airsho when *I saw the rivet pattern* !


Ah HAH!

Memorizing those rivets again, eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2015)

Yugolsavian Krajuj ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2015)

You're on the right continent


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2015)

Not the Krajuj - wheels are wrong. But maybe a Sokol ?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 9, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> You're on the right continent



France?

The Morane-Saulnier MS.1500 Epervier?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2015)

Damn! I thought it would take at least a day!

You are correct sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks Jim.

I'll toss this into the arena...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 10, 2015)

Arado Ar 396? (Or the French equivalent?)


----------



## Graeme (Dec 10, 2015)

Not from Arado, but you're on the right track mate. It's a Renault 12S engine.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 11, 2015)

Cickey, n'a pas vu l'un d'eux pour une longue période de temps. Son bon vieux Caudron-Renault CR760 ? Awwww.hehawww


----------



## Graeme (Dec 11, 2015)

Oui, tis French Gary, but not from Caudron.

And now for a big reveal...there are four of them...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 11, 2015)

Perhaps a Latecoere 521?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 12, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Perhaps a Latecoere 521?



No mate, this machine had only four spinners. 

Early post-war land based French transport (1949). Here's a bigger shot....


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 12, 2015)

Graeme said:


> No mate, this machine had only four spinners...


So did the 521 






Well now, you have me stumped!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 12, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> So did the 521



Yeah, at the front, but two pushers at the back. That's 6 props. 

Mine is four - although there were versions with two (just to complicate matters!).

Anyway, forget about Latecoere. Look at Breguet for the answer....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 12, 2015)

The 890 Mars/Mercure Transport.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 12, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> The 890 Mars/Mercure Transport.


 
Nicely done Aaron! Over to you sir.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 12, 2015)

Full picture please! (Love the weird ones)


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 13, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Full picture please! (Love the weird ones)


If Graeme doesn't mind, here's the two Bregeut transports

The Bregeut Br.890H (the twin engine mentioned)






And the Br.892, which was the four engined version

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 13, 2015)

Ok, I gotta find something of mine you guys have not seen before. Ok, lets try this one.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 15, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Ok, I gotta find something of mine you guys have not seen before. Ok, lets try this one.



Hi Aaron.

USA? An oldie restored?
Small radial? Just the one brace per wing?
High wing or parasol?

Many built?

Cheers!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks like a Luscombe Silvaire ...N9945C ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2015)

Gary, you are in the landing pattern sir. Just not quite there. 
Graeme, high wing, non-radial Continental A-65, civil.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 17, 2015)

Gary has the correct manufacturer. Anyone?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 19, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Gary has the correct manufacturer. Anyone?



Hi Aaron.

I wasn't sure what you meant by Gary being in a "Landing Pattern". I took it to mean he had the Luscombe part right, but not from the Silvaire family. So I had a look at the Sedan - but no match (see below). But now with your Continental clue and confirming Luscombe, I keep coming back to the Luscombe 8A. Now, I always thought the 8 series, with all their alphabetical soup sub-designations were collectively known as the Silvaire family. Maybe not?
I had a look at the Luscombe 8 Wiki site article and they call the 8A with the 65 hp Continental engine the "Luscombe Master".
*
Luscombe 8A Luscombe Master?*

Not a match, but this was my only other thought - the Luscombe 11 Sedan...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 19, 2015)

> Ok, I gotta find something of mine you guys have not seen before. Ok, lets try this one.





Geedee said:


> Looks like a Luscombe Silvaire ...N9945C ?


I thought Gary nailed it (down to the N number)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2015)

Graeme has it with the 8A Luscombe Master. Dave, I looked and didn't see the Silvair anywhere for this. The Silvair is a larger plane. The 8A is a two seater. I may be wrong, and if I am, I apologize and the field belongs to Gary.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2015)

Wow...they are certainly close in appearance, that's for sure!

Well done, Graeme!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2015)

The 8A does not have the window behind the entry doors, and the vertical tail is rounded and somewhat smaller. The whole aircraft is smaller actually.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2015)

I see that now...but that's not what the clue was showing!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks Aaron, but Gary did the "hard yakka" with that one. I just followed his lead so I would like him take the controls and land as he's been in a holding pattern too long. 

Cheers!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 21, 2015)

That was a good one Brooks, I learnt a bit about the Luscombe family after looking at the replies. Actually quite a pretty lil' Plane !

If you're happy Graeme ?.... have a go at this beauty


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2015)

Now we _are_ down to rivets ... or bolts !
And a very wild, nowhere near guess at a Fiesler Storch.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 21, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Now we _are_ down to rivets ... or bolts !
> And a very wild, nowhere near guess at a Fiesler Storch.



Sorry Terry, its not a Storch


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2015)

Didn't think it was !
That top bit looks rather like a leaf spring, although it's a tad 'light', and wouldn't be bolted. Think I've seen that somewhere before though .....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 23, 2015)

Biplane?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 24, 2015)

Yup


----------



## norab (Dec 25, 2015)

Anson ?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 26, 2015)

Sorry, not an Anson

It is a twin tho' !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 26, 2015)

De Haviland Dh.84 Dragon Rapide?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 26, 2015)

Not a Rapide.

Its not an English design


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2015)

Antonov AN-2 ?


----------



## Cybermat47 (Dec 27, 2015)

It's a photo I took of the Citabria I flew earlier this year with the AAFC

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2015)

Doh! Just noticed you stated it's a twin, Gary ! So my AN-2 answer can be discarded.
Not English eh? How about about a Scottish Aviation Twin Pioneer then ?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 27, 2015)

Lol...not even Scottish !

Here's a bigger cut for you.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2015)

Now I'm really stumped !
Looks like struts, and what might be a Nav/com in what appears to be a cockpit. So either a high wing or a biplane, with two engines, but b*ggered if I can think what it is !!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 29, 2015)

Here's a bigger shot that should help ...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks - now I'm doubly b*ggered if I know what it is, although there's something 'Beech' about it !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2015)

Is it a seaplane? A Sikorsky perhaps?


----------



## Geedee (Dec 29, 2015)

And we have a winner 

Take it away Jim


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2015)

Well done Jim - I would never have got that one !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 29, 2015)

Me either. Way to go Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks gents, though I think Gary gave away the farm too early. Will post one tomorrow boys. In bed now


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 1, 2016)

Sorry for the delay. Would you believe I'm still sick since before Christmas? Anyway, try this one:


----------



## Graeme (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi Jim, hope you're feeling better by now.

Quick stab - Northrop YA-9?


----------



## norab (Jan 2, 2016)

Banshee ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 2, 2016)

Damn Graeme! You got it right off! And yes, thank you, I am feeling better.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks Jim. Apologies for the delay. 
This one should be easy...


----------



## Geedee (Jan 4, 2016)

Yak 3 ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 4, 2016)

Gary, I think you have it sir but not sure.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 4, 2016)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Gary, I think you have it sir but not sure.



Not so sure now Brooks, the wing root fairings look Yak'ish but not sure about the exhaust spacing or what appears to be a cannon poking through the end of the prop spinner...Starter aid ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2016)

Dewoitine D.520?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 4, 2016)

Caudron c. 714?


----------



## Graeme (Jan 4, 2016)

Not a Yak Gary, but that is a 20mm cannon on the nose. Dave and Jim - it's not French...


----------



## Geedee (Jan 5, 2016)

My other thought was its a Lavochkin-Gorbunov-Gudkov LaGG-3 ?


----------



## Graeme (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Gary. This aircraft is not from the USSR.

Time for a bigger slice...


----------



## norab (Jan 5, 2016)

Rogozarski IK-3 ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 5, 2016)

A Czech design maybe?


----------



## Graeme (Jan 6, 2016)

norab said:


> Rogozarski IK-3 ?



Spot on norab - over to you sir! 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogožarski_IK-3


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow! Well done amigo!


----------



## norab (Jan 6, 2016)

thanks Capt., on to our next puzzle


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2016)

Reminds me of the Grumman O -1 Mohawk


----------



## norab (Jan 6, 2016)

nope not a Mohawk


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2016)

Is it a helicopter?


----------



## wuzak (Jan 7, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is it a helicopter?



I was thinking the same.

Thought it might have been the Lockheed XH-51.

It has a bar down the middle of the screen, but transparent lower part of the nose, rather than the solid nose shown.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 7, 2016)

Almost looks like a Piaggio (modern - not WWII) floatplane...


----------



## norab (Jan 7, 2016)

Not a helicopter or floatplane


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 7, 2016)

Is it a pusher?


----------



## norab (Jan 7, 2016)

Fraid not


----------



## Graeme (Jan 7, 2016)

Convair NC-131H.


----------



## norab (Jan 7, 2016)

and Graeme takes it


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh snap! And I even posted this once!


----------



## Graeme (Jan 7, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh snap! And I even posted this once!



Yeah, I thought someone here had.

Hopefully this hasn't been done before...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2016)

Fairey Swordfish?


----------



## goldmaster11 (Jan 7, 2016)

Pretty sure that it isn't a Swordfish. Maybe that's one of the 5 bladed Griffon Sptfires?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 8, 2016)

At first glance, I thought it was a Sea Fury...the main gear tells me differently...


----------



## wuzak (Jan 8, 2016)

Folland Fo.108?


----------



## wuzak (Jan 8, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Fairey Swordfish?



Did you mean Spearfish?


----------



## Graeme (Jan 8, 2016)

wuzak said:


> Did you mean Spearfish?



Fairey Spearfish it is wuzak! 
I'll leave it up to you to decide what Jim meant.

Cheers.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes...I feel shame and humiliation...I do know a bi-plane from a monoplane AND did mean Spearfish...however I will defer to the gentleman from Hobart Tasmania.


----------



## norab (Jan 8, 2016)

Firebrand ?


----------



## wuzak (Jan 8, 2016)

Ok, try this one....


----------



## Graeme (Jan 9, 2016)

One of two experimental swept-wing Bell P-63s for the US Navy, designated L-39.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 9, 2016)

I think Graeme has it!


----------



## wuzak (Jan 9, 2016)

Graeme does indeed have it.

The Bell L-39


----------



## Graeme (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks wuzak.

Another nose...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 10, 2016)

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Geedee (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks like an instrument probe rather than a cannon.

Wondering if its a Tiltrotor or suchlike ?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks like nose probe instead of a cannon, bit like an experimental tilt-rotor come thingamybob so I'll throw in with a so I'll throw in Petlyakov Pe-2 ?


----------



## Graeme (Jan 11, 2016)

Experimental rotor, but no tilting or cannons involved. Not from the USSR.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 11, 2016)

British?


----------



## Graeme (Jan 11, 2016)

Not British. Here's a clearer shot of that nose...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks like a DFS 346


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 11, 2016)

I wish! French?


----------



## Graeme (Jan 11, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Looks like a DFS 346



No, but it is German...


----------



## Geedee (Jan 13, 2016)

Good one !

Think its the Bolkow Bo 46 that was built to test the Derschmidt rotor system that aimed to allow much higher speeds than traditional helicopter designs


----------



## Graeme (Jan 13, 2016)

Geedee said:


> Bolkow Bo 46



Nicely done Gary! All yours mate.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bölkow_Bo_46


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 13, 2016)

Way to go, Gary!

I was trying to remember where I had seen that nose configuration and kept going to DFS projects!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 13, 2016)

Cheers chaps...needed to do a bit of digging on that one. Was convinced it wasn't a 'normal plane 

Have a go at this one ...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 13, 2016)

Probably wrong, but P-40?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 13, 2016)

P-59?


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jan 14, 2016)

Vultee Vengence?


----------



## norab (Jan 14, 2016)

Zlin. ?


----------



## rochie (Jan 14, 2016)

My first thought was a Bf 109 E-1 ?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2016)

A bit like a Harvard, with that roll bar and canopy frames, but I don't think it is.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 14, 2016)

Some good guesses there chaps, but not quite right I'm afraid. 

Think a bit bigger than what's been suggested


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2016)

Avenger ?


----------



## wuzak (Jan 14, 2016)

TBF/TBM Avenger?


----------



## rochie (Jan 14, 2016)

I was way off, i reckon its the cockpit of the Hamilcar glider ?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2016)

Do you mean Hotspur Karl ?


----------



## rochie (Jan 15, 2016)

This one


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2016)

Ah, I see what you mean now old boy. But are there any Hamilcars left in existence ? I know of a section of Hotspur, at Middle Wallop I think.


----------



## rochie (Jan 15, 2016)

Big part of one at middle wallop !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2016)

Is there? Can't remember seeing it, but then, it was 20 years ago. I seem to remember part of a Horsa fuselage though.
You could be right then, as that's Gary's neck of the woods.


----------



## rochie (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes most of fuselage, minus wings


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah I think they have it posed with a Locust(?) tank in it.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 18, 2016)

We have a winner....and it is the one at Wallop ! . Well done matey, over to you !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice one Red Two !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2016)

wow!
Good one...I was looking at obscure greenhouse types like the Anbo


----------



## rochie (Jan 20, 2016)

My apologies guys, i have forgotten to check this thread.

Ok here goes, not sure how difficult this might be ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 20, 2016)

Fokker D XXI ?


----------



## rochie (Jan 21, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Fokker D XXI ?


Nope, sorry mate.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2016)

Well then I'll state the obvious, though I don't believe it is this: Ju 87?


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jan 21, 2016)

Seems a bit obvious (and probably wrong) but Aichi D3A "Val"?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2016)

Another good guess! Or one of the replicas?


----------



## rochie (Jan 21, 2016)

Neither of those chaps !

It is not any sort of replica


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2016)

Percival Proctor.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jan 21, 2016)

^^^ What he said.


----------



## rochie (Jan 21, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Percival Proctor.


You got it Dogsbody, thought it might be you that did !

Though you had the advantage of being stood next to me as i took the picture at Duxford


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jan 21, 2016)

rochie said:


> You got it Dogsbody, thought it might be you that did !
> 
> Though you had the advantage of being stood next to me as i took the picture at Duxford




** FOUL ** Collusion! I demand a recount!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2016)

Cool looking plane!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2016)

Yeah, made it a bit easier, but I dd recognise it straight away.
Try this one then.


----------



## rochie (Jan 21, 2016)

Peter Gunn said:


> ** FOUL ** Collusion! I demand a recount!


Though it was almost 7 years ago !


----------



## rochie (Jan 21, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Yeah, made it a bit easier, but I dd recognise it straight away.
> Try this one then.
> View attachment 309720


I think i might know this one but will sit on it a while as i am not 100% sure !


----------



## rochie (Jan 21, 2016)

rochie said:


> I think i might know this one but will sit on it a while as i am not 100% sure !


Actually i have no idea, its not the Avro york at Duxford as i first thought !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2016)

No, not a York. An educated guess might see the answer ...... and that's a clue !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2016)

Tutor? LOL


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2016)

On the right lines ..... but no !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2016)

Is another clue needed ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 23, 2016)

Please.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2016)

OK.
Part of the name could be a man, part could be a natural feature, and part could give a very good education.


----------



## norab (Jan 24, 2016)

Jet Provost ?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2016)

No, not a jet, but it is/was a training aircraft.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 24, 2016)

Its got a four bladed prop


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2016)

Methinks Gary knows the answer !


----------



## Geedee (Jan 25, 2016)

He does but he's keeping quiet !


----------



## rochie (Jan 25, 2016)

well i have no idea !

your clue made it worse Dogsbody.

am now looking for clues in the reflections in the paint ????


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2016)

OK, another clue.
An earlier aircraft from the same company had hoped to be a real destroyer, but when action came, it was found lacking.


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Jan 25, 2016)

Boulton Paul Balliol


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2016)

I'll let you have that - it's a Boulton-Paul *Sea* Balliol, on display at RAFM Cosford.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 25, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 25, 2016)

What is that? A trainer?


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Jan 25, 2016)

Post-war advanced trainer. With a 1250 hp Merlin 35, so a pretty lively sort of trainer, I would have thought.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2016)

Yep, not a bad turn of speed for a trainer - max 288 mph at 9,000 feet.
Here's another view of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 30, 2016)

Hmmm...pretty hot!


----------



## norab (Feb 9, 2016)

BUMP


----------



## Geedee (Feb 21, 2016)

Seems purdy quiet around 'ere.

Try this one


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 22, 2016)

Mosquito?​


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 22, 2016)

A biplane of the Moth series? (I know I will be right one day with that answer! LOL)


----------



## Geedee (Feb 25, 2016)

Sorry for delay in replying...away on business.

Not a Mossie or a 'Bipe


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2016)

Bucker Bestmann ?


----------



## Geedee (Feb 27, 2016)

Sorry not a Bucker

Its not a nosewheel type
Its not a jet
It has more than one seat
Its not British
Its not American
It has less than two engines


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2016)

The description, and that particular shade of green, are making me think east European, maybe Yak, Petlyakov or Zlinn.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 27, 2016)

"Yak, Petlyakov or Zlinn"...sound like a lawyer firm !

Alas nope.

Possible give away clue...it has a hatch that if it comes open in flight, renders the A/C uncontrollable !


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2016)

Hmm ..............


----------



## Geedee (Mar 2, 2016)

A bit more...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2016)

It's starting to look quite familiar, but I can't quite get it yet. 
Possibly a Pilatus thingy (P-2 ?), the tandem-seat trainer which has been used in a few movies to portray a German aircraft ........... ?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 4, 2016)

Geedee said:


> Possible give away clue...it has a hatch that if it comes open in flight, renders the A/C uncontrollable !



Hi Gary.

Any chance of expanding on that clue mate? I'm thinking, rotors, ducted-fan, pusher-prop...something where a released canopy (is that what you meant by hatch?) will destroy the propulsion/lifting unit?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 4, 2016)

P-38?


----------



## CarlAce (Mar 4, 2016)

Airframes is right, it's a P-2


----------



## Geedee (Mar 5, 2016)

Well done Terry, you got it. Took this krappe shot at a Warbird Meet of sorts at North weald way back in 2010


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2016)

Just shows how colours can be perceived differently in 'cropped' shots - I thought it was painted in that 'Russian' green shade !
I'll be back with something later today - got to nip out to get some paint.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 5, 2016)

Is that for a model you're building ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 5, 2016)

Way to go Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2016)

Funnily enough Gary, it is !!
Thanks Aaron.
OK, try this one - knowing you lot, there's far too much detail in the pic, and it should be solved quickly !


----------



## norab (Mar 5, 2016)

F8F Bearcat ?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2016)

When I said "solved quickly", I thought at least someone would have the decency to let me have a mug of coffee before solving it !!
Correct, it's Duxford's Bearcat - take it away norab !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Mar 5, 2016)

sorry I'll wait a little longer next time 

here we go


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2016)

The pic isn't showing - apparently there's a fault in 'the system' at the moment, but the pic should show if up-loaded again.


----------



## norab (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2016)

Yep, the pic is there now.
It looks familiar, but I can't think what it is !


----------



## norab (Mar 7, 2016)

no nibbles yet, here is a clue, originally military


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2016)

I was going to suggest Aero Commander, but now don't think so. 
If that's the tail 'sweeping' up, then perhaps a cargo ramp, something like a Caribou, but the nacelles aren't right for that either.


----------



## norab (Mar 7, 2016)

Not an Aero commander or Caribu


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2016)

Just seen a pic of a converted B-25 Mitchell, with the same colour scheme, and thought this could be it. But the landing gear doors (normally closed on the ground) are the wrong shape, and that really does look like an up-swept fuselage behind the nacelle, so not that either ...... probably one which will really bug me I think !


----------



## norab (Mar 7, 2016)

You are right, it's not a B-25


----------



## norab (Mar 8, 2016)

US design


----------



## norab (Mar 9, 2016)

a little more showing


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 9, 2016)

Neptune?


----------



## norab (Mar 9, 2016)

nope, not Uranus either


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2016)

At one point, I thought maybe a 'civilianised' A-26 Invader, Now it's looking like a modernised B-26 Maruader, but I doubt I'm right with that one either !


----------



## norab (Mar 9, 2016)

Nope, think folding wings


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 9, 2016)

No, no, no it's a NAA AJ Savage

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## norab (Mar 9, 2016)

we have a winner (tail fin folds also  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2016)

Well done Jim - I wouldn't have go that even with the full photo !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 11, 2016)

Nicely done Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2016)

Shoot, thanks guys. Will post when I can. Busy weekend brothwrs.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 14, 2016)

Try this one...should be easy:


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2016)

Easy ... yeah, right !


----------



## norab (Mar 14, 2016)

XP-56 ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 14, 2016)

CORRECT!


----------



## norab (Mar 14, 2016)

and off we go again


----------



## Graeme (Mar 14, 2016)

Pretty sure it's this machine...

Beech Fan Jet 400 - passenger, executive transport

The comments for it on that site are interesting.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow Graeme, how the heck...?


----------



## norab (Mar 15, 2016)

Graeme has it


----------



## Graeme (Mar 15, 2016)

Cheers!

Next one...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 16, 2016)

Hmmm...


----------



## Graeme (Mar 17, 2016)

Time for the clues.
First one, and maybe the only one you need...

Only one built.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 17, 2016)

Before seeing your clue, I've gone thro' the Buffalo, Caribou STOl jobbies, even considered the NASA QSRA but decided l'd go with the Fairy Rotordyne for a starter ?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 17, 2016)

Geedee said:


> l'd go with the Fairy Rotordyne for a starter ?



You couldn't have got off to a better start mate! The one and only Rotodyne it is...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2016)

Dang, that was impressive!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2016)

Holy Cow! Great job!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 17, 2016)

Good one Graeme!!  And excellent job Gary!


----------



## Geedee (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanx chaps. There is very, very, little left of the 'Roto in a Museum here in the UK. Basically a fragment of fuselage and I think a rotor head.

Try this one... and no, its not one of my pics


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2016)

Tempest II second prototype ?


----------



## Geedee (Mar 18, 2016)

Not a Tempest


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 18, 2016)

American?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2016)

Messerwulf - the trial with a Bf09 with full cowled radial engine ? Can't remember its proper designation offhand.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 19, 2016)

Hmmm...

Is it Italian?


----------



## Geedee (Mar 19, 2016)

Its an American airframe.

Crew of two

Normally powered by a Twin Wasp


----------



## Graeme (Mar 19, 2016)

Experimental Northrop A-17A?


----------



## Geedee (Mar 19, 2016)

Graeme said:


> Experimental Northrop A-17A?


That'll be this one 
Well done !


----------



## Graeme (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks Gary.

Next one...


----------



## Geedee (Mar 20, 2016)

Looks like a low wing, British 2 or 3 seater. the swivel seat is the sort of thing you would see in a target tug

Blackburn Roc ?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 21, 2016)

Geedee said:


> Looks like a low wing, British 2 or 3 seater. the swivel seat is the sort of thing you would see in a target tug
> 
> Blackburn Roc ?



Hi Gary.

Tis a 2-seater liaison and observation aircraft of 1947. Not British. The rear seat you can see plainly is because the rear twin Plexiglas doors are fully opened.

Plenty more clues if required.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 21, 2016)

Is it a Boeing product?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi Jim!
Yes, it is a Boeing product...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 22, 2016)

Boing L-15 Scout perhaps?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 22, 2016)

Nicely done mate!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 23, 2016)

Try this:


----------



## Geedee (Mar 23, 2016)

Well done Jim.

See, I told you it wasn't a low wing, British 2 or 3 seater with swivel seat like you would see in a target tug


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks G-Dog, the surfer dude


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2016)

That's got a French look about it, and it's a ..... no idea !


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2016)

Pre-war vintage?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 23, 2016)

Not French and yes to pre-war.


----------



## ww2restorer (Mar 24, 2016)

Bell XFM Airacuda


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 24, 2016)

Very good sir! It is in fact the Bell XFM Airacuda! The tarmac is yours...


----------



## ww2restorer (Mar 24, 2016)

Maybe this will be a challenge


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2016)

Quite a blurred shot, but it looks like the firewall bulkhead and wing roots of something !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 24, 2016)

Russian?


----------



## ww2restorer (Mar 24, 2016)

Airframes - yes
Capt Vick -нет


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2016)

MiG 3 ?


----------



## ww2restorer (Mar 24, 2016)

определенно не русский
definitely not Russian


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 24, 2016)

Twin engine?


----------



## ww2restorer (Mar 25, 2016)

single engine


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 25, 2016)

Italian?


----------



## ww2restorer (Mar 25, 2016)

Sorry not Italian


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 25, 2016)

hmmm...those coolant lines are intriguing...


would that by any chance be the He100 V1?


----------



## ww2restorer (Mar 25, 2016)

You have it, it is the firewall of the He100


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2016)

Hell's teeth !
That was impressive !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 25, 2016)

Golly! Would have never thought of that! (And that's one of my favs!)

ww2restorer Please tell me you have more previously unseen photos of the He 100?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 25, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Hell's teeth !
> That was impressive !


Thanks, Terry!

The quality of that photo made it difficult to figure it out while I was viewing it on the ipad, but once I got on the computer, it became clear what I was looking at!

And the He100 is my favorite too, Jim! 

Ok, here's the next challenge...it may be easy, then again, it may not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ww2restorer (Mar 25, 2016)

Airframes and capt Vick, yes it s very impressive. The two arms extending forward are actually the engine mount which is integral to the cowling.
On the right hand arm(left aircraft side) you can also see the arm incorporated the turbo charger fan. In the center is the large hole that 20mm cannon 
passed through. Heinkel was truly ahead of his time and the He100 was a missed fighter that had potential.
Also Capt Vick, the answer is yes.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 25, 2016)

Another give away on that He100 photo is the duct at the port wing-root.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 25, 2016)

That is an airship my friend, or at least the gondola. Good year built?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 25, 2016)

ww2restorer said:


> Also Capt Vick, the answer is yes.



So... How do I get you to share them my new best friend?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 25, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> That is an airship my friend, or at least the gondola. Good year built?


Good eye!

Yes, it's the control car to K-28 on display at the New England Air Museum (not my photo, of course) and it was manufactured by Goodyear. Block K-9 through K-30 were ordered on 14 October 1942. K-28 was powered by two P&W R-1340-AN2 engines.

K-28 At New England Air Museum:





K-84 being serviced during the war:





It's all yours, Jim!


----------



## ww2restorer (Mar 26, 2016)

Capt Vick, I will look through my stock and see what I can share, what are your looking for: Photos, blueprints, flight test data?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 26, 2016)

If it was one thing , I would say cockpit photo's. But honestly if this one post is any indication, you have material that (as far as I know) has never been published. Am I right?


----------



## ww2restorer (Mar 27, 2016)

Just for you capt Vick, the only known photos of the cockpit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2016)

OMG! Thanks! Totally awesome! Where did you get them?

(I'm such a airplane nerd )

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ww2restorer (Mar 28, 2016)

From TsAGI with thousands of pages of info


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey Jim, you do realize that we're waiting on your next challenge, right?

Those are some awesome photos of the He100, so it's understandable


----------



## ww2restorer (Mar 28, 2016)

Sorry to have sidetracked his attention


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 28, 2016)

Look a puppy! Wow how cute....huh....oh, try this one:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 28, 2016)

ww2restorer said:


> From TsAGI with thousands of pages of info



That's right! The Russians did buy at least one... I imagine the thousands of pages of info are in said language though right? Maybe we should be asking our Japanese friends also as they had one also right?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 29, 2016)

Junkers Ju 322?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 29, 2016)

You are correct! Junkers Ju 322 Mammut


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice one !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2016)

Dang it, I would have known that one!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 29, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> That's right! The Russians did buy at least one... I imagine the thousands of pages of info are in said language though right? Maybe we should be asking our Japanese friends also as they had one also right?


Jim, the Soviets purchased six in October 1939:
V1 (WkNmr 1901)
V2 (WkNmr 1902)
V4 (WkNmr 1903 *<- not a typo*)
V5 (WkNmr 3001)
V6 (WkNmr 3002)
V7 (WkNmr 3003)

The Japanese purchased three, all being the D-0 series, which were designated the AXHei and were delivered in May 1940.

In a conversation about the Japanese purchased He100s in another thread, Shinpachi had some great information about a Heinkel engineer who was in Japan and assisted them with the He100 and other projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 29, 2016)

Excellent information. Please, feel free to post another(?) He 100 tread for all us "He 113" fans with any additional goodies you may have!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 29, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Excellent information. Please, feel free to post another(?) He 100 tread for all us "He 113" fans with any additional goodies you may have!


Check out the conversation starting here: Nakajima Ki-44 CGI Project

And here: Me 209 - any worth in it?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 29, 2016)

Must be time for another swivel seat...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 29, 2016)

Saro Lerwick?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 30, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Saro Lerwick?



Not the Lerwick, but it's fair to say this machine participated in the Second World War - as a transport.
The entire pic now. Radio operator at bottom left and with the second pilot's seat at far right...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't know what it is, but I want a kit of it!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2016)

It's big and clunky, probably got a wine bottle holder, and French !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 30, 2016)

Yeah! A French flying boat? ...oh wait...is it an Italian CANT float plane of some sort?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 31, 2016)

Sorry guys, not French or Italian or a flying-boat. It's a four-engine land-plane.



Capt. Vick said:


> but I want a kit of it!



...Did a bit of a Google and I believe a company called Bell-Air models can help you with that request Jim.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 1, 2016)

Used by the RAF for navigation training and transport, but not a British aircraft.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2016)

Fokker F22 ?


----------



## Graeme (Apr 1, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Fokker F22 ?



A big Fokker it is mate.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh my! Lovely beasts!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2016)

Taken over from KLM I believe. At first I thought it might be the Fokker T8W, the twin-engine float plane, until I re-read the clues and noticed it had four engines - this silly Fokker would have given the wrong answer !

OK, have a stab at this one.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi Terry.

Military? WW2? British aircraft in a UK museum? The background - is that a wheel door?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2016)

It's a .....
It's military, not British, WW2, and that's not a wheel door.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2016)

I really thought this would have been solved quickly.
Any clues needed ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 4, 2016)

Multiple engines?


----------



## Geedee (Apr 6, 2016)

Nobody else ?
Oh well, Mary Alice (ex)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2016)

Multiple engines, yes.
Mary Alice, no.
But a similar breed ......................


----------



## Geedee (Apr 6, 2016)

Mother and Country / Pink Lady, Duxford 2006 ?

She's an F instead of a G ?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2016)

You're on the right track, and it does have a female connection.
But, as you've mentioned a couple, then to be fair to others, I'll need the exact type, and name !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2016)

Come on chaps, Garry has virtually given it away, so at least have a (now informed) stab at the type, at least !
Clues :- It's American, got more than one engine, this one isn't in America, that's not a door panel, this one is airworthy, you've all seen the type many times, and it smokes heavily on start-up !


----------



## Graeme (Apr 10, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Come on chaps, Garry has virtually given it away,



I'm kinda lost with this one Terry. Gary seems to be hinting at a Boeing B-17 (damned if I can find that probe on it). Not the answer you're after?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2016)

Ignore the probe / antenna - it may or may not be fitted to service aircraft, and Gary is hinting the right way - just no one has actually yet stated what they think the aircraft is !


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2016)

Oops - double post !"
Forum seemed to 'seize up' for a minute or two.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Geedee (Apr 10, 2016)

Here ya go chaps...was hoping one of you would pick this one up !

B-17G-105-VE c/n 8693....B-17 Preservations 'Sally B'


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 11, 2016)

Here I thought being American and smokes heavily, it was a GI on leave in Soho. Guess the bare metal, "Here I am, shoot me down" , was a give away for B19, B24, B25 or B29. Couldn't track down those strange triangular panel recesses.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2016)

At last, Gary has named the type, and it's nose art name !
It is indeed B-17G 'Sally B' at Duxford.
Those triangular panels are the very reason I cropped the pic the way I did - they're a dead giveaway for the latches on the hatch of the ball turret, and even cropped, I thought someone would have got it straightaway !
Here's the full image.


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 11, 2016)

Good grief, looked at the turret, but not from that angle. Looked at the old photos of Nine O Nine when at Tom Reilly's many years ago. Good crop.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice run there Terry, way to go!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 11, 2016)

Yup, nice one Terry.

Allrighty chaps, have a looksee at this one of mine...and no, its not a Cessna 150 !


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 11, 2016)

Space shuttle nose gear


----------



## Geedee (Apr 12, 2016)

Dude...you lookin' over my shoulder ?. This is the good one at Udvar Hazy

You got it, take it away


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2016)

Well slap me daddy with a wet Haddock, that was impressive - and quick too !


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 13, 2016)

nah, didn't look over your shoulder, built it. Here is something new for you all to try


----------



## Geedee (Apr 13, 2016)

A-10 ?


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 13, 2016)

Not an A-10


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2016)

Can't figure out what I'm looking at - pic is a bit fuzzy.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 13, 2016)

Looks like a rocket being fired, should narrow it down a bit


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 13, 2016)

That sometimes happens when you isolate and crop a photo.Sorry


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 13, 2016)

geedee is on the right track


----------



## Geedee (Apr 13, 2016)

Doesn't look too aerodynamic so I don't think it's attached to a jet. It's Color so is fairly modern.
The voices in my head are telling me it's possibly a helicopter gunship, so I'll chuck in a Hind as poorly educated guess.
I know.....wrong


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2016)

B-24?


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 13, 2016)

not a hind, not a B24


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2016)

Ah, I can see it now - a rocket pod on a pylon.
Pure guess, and wrong, cos the camera would need to be mounted beneath the aircraft - T-28 Trojan/Fennec ?


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry, not a T28 or Fennec. Clue: twin engine


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2016)

Bronco ?


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 14, 2016)

not a Bronco


----------



## Rocketeer (Apr 14, 2016)

Pucara?


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 14, 2016)

nope not a Pucara, but is turbine.


----------



## Rocketeer (Apr 14, 2016)

Mohawk?


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 14, 2016)

not a Mohawk


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 14, 2016)

Here is another clue, same aircraft, different angle.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 15, 2016)

Looks kinda chunky. V22 Osprey ?


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 15, 2016)

you have it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 15, 2016)

I'd never guessed that one, I have not seen the targeting device on the chin before. Nicely done!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2016)

Good one !
With that last clue, I thought at first it was a B-25 trials aircraft, in the late 1950s or early 1960s !!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 15, 2016)

NOICE work Gary!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 15, 2016)

Yup, nice one. Can you post the full original pic ?

Meanwhile , here's the next quick one


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 15, 2016)

That is the full picture of the second clue, here is the full picture of the original clue. Also, your clue, nose bumper on a Catalina?


----------



## Geedee (Apr 15, 2016)

Cheers Dude. And yes, its a Cat. She visited Duxford waaaaay back in 2006.

Back to you ....


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 16, 2016)

Gee I was hoping I was wrong. Here is something different.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 16, 2016)

F-111


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 17, 2016)

yep, that was an easy one


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 17, 2016)

the original


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't even know what this is!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2016)

Polish ?


----------



## Graeme (Apr 20, 2016)

Helio Twin Courier.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 20, 2016)

Dang, I was gong with Miss January but Jim beat me with the F-111 answer.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 20, 2016)

Homely?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2016)

Helio, that's the one I was thinking of but couldn't remember the name !
Think you've got it Graeme.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 20, 2016)

Sounds good to me! Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Graeme (Apr 21, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Can anyone confirm?



I believe I can...







Permission to post a new challenge Captain?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 21, 2016)

Sweet Graeme. Thanks!


----------



## Graeme (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks Jim!

Front view...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2016)

Alencon ?
No, forget that - I was thinking of the Flamant, but that has in-line engines and twin fins !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 21, 2016)

I was thinking the same thing Terry! I think you are on the right track with thinking it's French though...


----------



## Graeme (Apr 21, 2016)

Well done guys - scored a direct hit with the country. Sorry Terry, not the Flamant....


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2016)

perhaps the Amiot 354?


----------



## Graeme (Apr 22, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> perhaps the Amiot 354?



Hi Dave. No mate, this aircraft first flew in the late 50's...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2016)

Darn, I'm sure I've seen a photo of one fairly recently, but just can't remember what it is !!


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 22, 2016)

Sud - Aviation SE-116 Voltigeur


----------



## Graeme (Apr 23, 2016)

ww2restorer said:


> Sud - Aviation SE-116 Voltigeur



That's him. 

Sud Aviation SE-116 Voltigeur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 23, 2016)

Another teaser for you all.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 23, 2016)

Lockheed Q-Star??


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 24, 2016)

you got it Graeme, what can you expect



from a guy with the correct Christian name.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 24, 2016)

Hahaha. Good one.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks Mr Restorer!

I'll pass and let someone else have a turn. Cheers.


----------



## ww2restorer (Apr 24, 2016)

The Q-star although looking funny, was an important surveillance aircraft during and after the Vietnam war.
I am going to have a rest also Graeme, someone else give us something to ponder over. BTW its Graeme also, Graeme.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 28, 2016)

Allrighty chaps, here's a quick one before I clear off over the Pond.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2016)

Don't think I'm right, but I'll have a stab at EE/BAC Lightning.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 28, 2016)

An old PV-2?


----------



## Geedee (Apr 29, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Don't think I'm right, but I'll have a stab at EE/BAC Lightning.


Well done Terry, got it in one 
This one is at the BDAC museum not far from my home and is undergoing a restoration.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2016)

Ah !
I was uncertain due to that avionics (?) hatch standing proud. Now I see it's partly open.
OK, try this one. Not a great choice, but a quick selection on my part.


----------



## Token (May 1, 2016)

British Aerospace EAP demonstrator.

T!


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2016)

Well done !
It's the EFA/EAP, prototype for what became the Eurofighter Typhoon, now on display at RAFM Cosford.
Last time I saw it, before taking this photo, was at the roll-out at Warton, in 1986, when I was presenting an AV show.


----------



## Token (May 2, 2016)

OK, here is an aircraft I always liked, but have never seen in person.






T!


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2016)

Can't make out whether that's a spinning prop, or a jet intake. I'm probably wrong, but I'll have a guess at 'The Flaming Pencil' - Bristol Type 188.


----------



## Graeme (May 3, 2016)

Well, I think it is a prop spinning and I was thinking of another Bristol - the Britannia. But the fuselage is too small.
Now thinking Republic, the XF-12 Rainbow?


----------



## Token (May 3, 2016)

Graeme said:


> Well, I think it is a prop spinning and I was thinking of another Bristol - the Britannia. But the fuselage is too small.
> Now thinking Republic, the XF-12 Rainbow?



Excellent, yes, the XF-12 Rainbow. I was always struck by the lines of the aircraft (except the tail). 






T!


----------



## Graeme (May 3, 2016)

Thanks Token.

Not so beautiful...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 3, 2016)

Interesting.


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2016)

Jan's first attempt at models ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 4, 2016)

You really think it looked that good Terry, I know mine didn't.


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2016)

Yeah, but you haven't seen the starboard side yet !!!!


----------



## Graeme (May 5, 2016)

Alrighty, time for some clues then!

British.
1939.
A proof-of-concept aircraft for a revolutionary 36-passenger airliner design utilising what the designer called a "rectiliner wing". Never built as both the designer and test pilot crashed to their deaths in the aircraft above three weeks before WW2 commenced.

If he had lived and found a backer, this is what the airliner would have looked like...


----------



## Graeme (May 6, 2016)

The full picture...


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2016)

Er ...... I still haven't a clue what it is !


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 6, 2016)

That is pretty cool looking!


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2016)

Barnwell BSW. 
Designer Frank Barnwell, with Bristol Aeroplane Company the interested party.
I'll admit to cheating slightly, by checking some of my larger, older reference books, as I thought I'd seen a drawing or pic of the proposed airliner somewhere before.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 6, 2016)

If that's it, nice going Terry, I have looked till I'm cross-eyed.


----------



## Graeme (May 6, 2016)

Sorry Terry, nothing to do with Barnwell or Bristol. I'm assuming your books don't have an illustration of the Barnwell BSW? Here it is - this is what Captain Frank Barnwell was killed in...





I'll give this one more try. Don't want to drag this out but I'll post one more photo of the mystery aircraft with a bit more of the registration...


----------



## Token (May 7, 2016)

Willoughby Delta F

T!


----------



## Graeme (May 7, 2016)

Token said:


> Willoughby Delta F
> 
> T!



Spot on Mr T! Over to you sir.


----------



## Token (May 7, 2016)

OK, not sure how easy or hard this one is, I know I am not very familiar with it.







T!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 7, 2016)

Interesting...I have no idea what it is...but I have a feeling I need a 1/72 scale kit of it!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 7, 2016)

Piaggio P.119?


----------



## Token (May 8, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Piaggio P.119?



This aircraft is not Italian.


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2016)

From Messerschmitt maybe ?


----------



## Token (May 8, 2016)

Airframes said:


> From Messerschmitt maybe ?



This aircraft is not a Messerschmitt, and it is not German.

As a hint, this is an aircraft that was built in America, and through the perversity of corporate acquisitions it has a connection to the X-15 (I would not dwell on that connection too much  ).

T!


----------



## Graeme (May 9, 2016)

Fokker XA-7?


----------



## ww2restorer (May 9, 2016)

general Aviation Corporation XA-7


----------



## Token (May 9, 2016)

I think Graeme got it first. Yes, this is the aircraft variously called the Fokker XA7, Atlantic-Fokker (or Fokker-America) XA7, General Aviation XA7, and General Aviation-Fokker XA7, depending on which reference you use. The company was Atlantic Aircraft Corp (set up by Fokker to build aircraft in the US) until it was partially acquired by General Motors and renamed General Aviation in 1931, and was absorbed by North American Aviation in 1934.

At the time the XA7 was ordered the company was Atlantic Aviation, and called Atlantic-Fokker or Fokker-America. By the time the aircraft flew for the first time the company was General Aviation.






T!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 9, 2016)

Seems elegant, until you get to the nose.


----------



## Graeme (May 9, 2016)

Thanks Token!

Next one...


----------



## Graeme (May 10, 2016)

Let the clues begin...

According to one site it only flew once (for about two minutes) and when it abruptly landed there was a heated/furious discussion between the designer and the test pilot, while he was still seated in the cockpit. It never flew again. Estimated top speed was to be around 320 mph but the prototype was under-powered. 
Not unique, but the engine installation was novel for the time. The flight occurred in 1938.


----------



## Graeme (May 12, 2016)

A bigger piece...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 12, 2016)

Your a tough nut Graeme


----------



## Graeme (May 12, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Your a tough nut Graeme



I don't want that on my gravestone Jim, so more clues...

From the Netherlands.
Fighter project.
Engine behind the pilot.
Contra-rotating two-bladed props at the front.


----------



## Token (May 12, 2016)

Koolhoven F.K. 55

T!


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2016)

Token said:


> Koolhoven F.K. 55
> 
> T!



Nut cracked - over to you Token...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 13, 2016)

Weird one that.


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2016)

It sujre is. I wonder if the cockpit got quite hot, with that drive system ?


----------



## Token (May 14, 2016)

Graeme said:


> Nut cracked - over to you Token...



Lets try this one, it always kind of reminded me of Jane Russell in a way or two...







T!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 14, 2016)

Is it French?


----------



## Token (May 14, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is it French?



Yes

T!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 15, 2016)

Is it twin engine?


----------



## Token (May 15, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is it twin engine?



Yes.

T!


----------



## Graeme (May 16, 2016)

SNCAC (Aerocentre) NC 1071?


----------



## Token (May 16, 2016)

Graeme said:


> SNCAC (Aerocentre) NC 1071?




And here I thought Vick was going to get it. Yes, the NC 1071. Over to you.











T!


----------



## Graeme (May 17, 2016)

Thanks T!

Another cockpit...


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2016)

It's got the look of the prototype Jet Provost T5, but I'm sure it won't be that !


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 17, 2016)

...and now I understand the Jane Russell comment!


----------



## Graeme (May 18, 2016)

Airframes said:


> It's got the look of the prototype Jet Provost T5, but I'm sure it won't be that !



Sorry Terry, not the Jet Provost.



vikingBerserker said:


> ...and now I understand the Jane Russell comment!



Yeah! I was thinking a French/Jane Russell connection meant looking for a curvaceous fuselage, like a Breguet 690. I never thought of big knockers.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 18, 2016)

Graeme said:


> ...I never thought of big knockers.


Graeme, my friend...that must always be the first consideration.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 18, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Graeme, my friend...that must always be the first consideration.


 
You're right Dave - dunno what I was thinking, please forgive me.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 18, 2016)

Alles Gute!


----------



## Graeme (May 18, 2016)

If there is a female clue connection to the current mystery aircraft, then probably this girl...


----------



## Graeme (May 19, 2016)

OK.

British. There is a connection to Concorde.

More...


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2016)

Darn ! I know what it is, and somewhere I have pics of it, but I can't remember its 'P' number !!!


----------



## wuzak (May 19, 2016)

Graeme said:


> OK.
> 
> British. There is a connection to Concorde.
> 
> ...



I believe this is the device.
Handley Page HP.115 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I sorta cheated. Looked up Concorde and checked development aircraft.



> At the very first meeting, on 5 November 1956, the decision was made to fund the development of a test bed aircraft to examine the low speed performance of the slender delta, a contract that eventually produced the Handley Page HP.115


Concorde - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2016)

Now that's an odd one, nicely done.


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2016)

That's the one I was thinking of - well done.


----------



## Graeme (May 20, 2016)

Yes, well done Wuzak - over to you mate.


----------



## wuzak (May 21, 2016)

Could somebody else post another one?

I have no ideas at this time.


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2016)

OK, I'll offer this one then.


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2016)

I'll admit, it's a bit of a sneaky one - any clues required ?


----------



## Geedee (May 25, 2016)

Looks like a hard-point attachment of some kind under a wing ?...in for a penny, Canberra


----------



## Airframes (May 25, 2016)

Not a Canberra, but it is part of a wing - not where you'd expect - and it is British, and has more than one engine.
As I said, it's sneaky, very sneaky - so think 'out of the box'.


----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2016)

Looks like more clues are required, so - it's British, has two engines, was in service, one way or another, for over 30 years, in various Marques, with some, in specialised roles, still going a few years ago. There are a few still flying, and the type broke a few records, and was one of the first of its type to see active service, and _the_ first of its type in another way.
Exported to many countries both within, and separate from, the Commonwealth, it's now a Classic, but could be a bit of a pig to handle, in its day.
What you are looking at, in the pic, is a major part of the airframe, but not where you'd expect - this part is almost hidden, but in full view, at certain angles !!!


----------



## wuzak (May 26, 2016)

Meteor?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 26, 2016)

That ugly EE Lightning?


----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2016)

Wash your mouth out James ! Ugly indeed, how dare you, the Lightning is booootiful !

And yes, it's a Meteor F8, in 56 Sqn markings at Duxford -well done and over to you Mr. W.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 27, 2016)

Hahahahaha!


----------



## wuzak (May 28, 2016)

Thanks Airframes.

Hopefully this one will last a little longer


----------



## wuzak (May 28, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> That ugly EE Lightning?



This one?
http://www.awa.uk.com/UserFiles/Image/Prone-Pilot-Meteor-Medium.jpg

Edit: Oops that is an ugly Meteor, not an ugly Lightning!


----------



## Geedee (May 28, 2016)

Sukhoi T4
Russia's answer to the Valkyrie


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 28, 2016)

Yeah. Would have to agree with surfer dude. That's the windshield with the nose down.


----------



## wuzak (May 28, 2016)

Geedee said:


> Sukhoi T4
> Russia's answer to the Valkyrie



Correct.


----------



## Geedee (May 30, 2016)

Here's a quick one


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2016)

Gary is getting lazy!


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2016)

Top turret on a B-17, without the pedestal ?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 30, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Top turret on a B-17, without the pedestal ?


Or a "certain" B-24 that someone has been hanging around with


----------



## Geedee (May 30, 2016)

Fella's....I'm surprised !. I have been hanging round with the 'Girls for the last 3 weeks, but this one isn't one of them...although I did get the chance see inside her ...errrrr, can I say that ? 
Sooo...not a B-17 nor a 'Certain 'B-24

Have a look see where I've been if you get really really really stuck ! 
Extra marks if you can confirm her name !


----------



## GrauGeist (May 30, 2016)

I could see what appears to be a structure above the turret, like the roof of a hangar...

Did you perhaps come across Panchito during your travels?


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2016)

My first thought was the top section of a B-25 turret, again without the pedestal, and it's very like the one fitted to the ex-TFC example, 'Grumpy'.
It's also similar to the turret on the CWH Lanc, 'Vera', but I'll go with a B-25 Mitchell for now !


----------



## Geedee (May 31, 2016)

Well done chaps, it is indeed a '25.
This one is 'Executive Sweet at the CAF SoCal Hangars at Camarillo
She's gorgeous !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2016)

OK, I'll throw in this one. just to be going on with.
Probably won't take long.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 7, 2016)

Terry, is that a large open door in the background showing grass and blue sky?
Chopper?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2016)

Not an open door, it's reflections in the 'Perspex' - and it's not a chopper.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 7, 2016)

My first thought was the nose of an early B-24 (like a B-24D), but the shape is a little off...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2016)

Not a B-24, and not WW2 ..............


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 8, 2016)

Sky crane?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2016)

Not a Sky Crane - but it's got two of most things, and a cryptic clue is in the money !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 8, 2016)

Hmm...ok, so then it's not a P2V Neptune, then...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2016)

Nope - got your money on the wrong horse.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 10, 2016)

I really thought this one would go quickly, and it's lasted 6 days so far - so time for more clues.

It's got two engines, which aren't 'piston' engines, a lot of 'Perspex', it's compact, not European, although this example did serve with a European military organisation, and it manouvers well, better than you'd expect from this type of aircraft ..............


----------



## Geedee (Jun 11, 2016)

I'll help you out ....

Money = Cash
Cash = Coin
Coin = COIN

COIN + Horse = Bronco


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2016)

And our Crew Chief and Flight Engineer has read the clues correctly !
It is indeed a Bronco, seen at Duxford two weeks ago, this one being a former Luftwaffe target tug.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 11, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Graeme (Jun 12, 2016)

Very nice Terry - never seen a Bronco's arse up close! 
Unforgivable, but I was obsessed with your quiz photo being the nose of an aircraft.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 12, 2016)

Aww hell's bells! 

Outstanding challenge, Terry...I agree with Graeme, I was looking for the nose, not the arse...

Well played, my friend!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2016)

I had a feeling people might think it was the nose of an aircraft, but I really did think it would be solved quickly all the same.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 13, 2016)

My first thought was 'Friday 13th , the Hallybag at YAM, but I didn't remember seeing the two seebackoscopes behind the glazing !. Good one mate.

And on with show. Another from my collection.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 13, 2016)

From the USA Gary?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2016)

Looks like a US made type, judging by the ejector seat, 1950s to early 1960s, but the windscreen shape has me stumped - for now.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 14, 2016)

I feel like I should know this one...


----------



## Geedee (Jun 14, 2016)

Graeme / Terry, it was taken in the USA and is a US airframe.

Jim...yup !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2016)

It doesn't look quite right, but that might be the camera angle or lens - but I'll go for F-100.


----------



## Token (Jun 16, 2016)

Airframes said:


> It doesn't look quite right, but that might be the camera angle or lens - but I'll go for F-100.



Ummm...close, but not quite the right shape. I would say the Hun's kissing cousin, the F-107A. Of course, it could be argued that the F-107A was originally intended to be designated the F-100B.

Specifically I think this is F-107A (or XF) number 55-5119, at Wright Pat.

T!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 16, 2016)

Yup, you got it ! 

Well done both of you

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 16, 2016)

Damn good one!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2016)

Yep, good one, and well done Token.


----------



## Token (Jun 17, 2016)

I might be showing a bit too much of this one up front.






T!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2016)

Hmm. Now where have I seen that nose before ?
Probably wrong, but I'll start with Vatour ..... and I'm sure that's spelled wrong !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 17, 2016)

Is it Argentinian?


----------



## Graeme (Jun 17, 2016)

Martin XB-48?


----------



## wuzak (Jun 17, 2016)

Graeme said:


> Martin XB-48?



I think we have a winner.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2016)

Yep, I agree.


----------



## Token (Jun 18, 2016)

Graeme said:


> Martin XB-48?



Yep, well done Graeme, I knew I was showing a lot of it on the first pic. With this group it has to be more challenging.






T!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 18, 2016)

Great guess and great shot! Never saw that picture before.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks Token!

Moving on...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 18, 2016)

Interesting view...


----------



## Graeme (Jun 19, 2016)

Starboard wing again - but from above...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2016)

Twin Pioneer ?


----------



## Graeme (Jun 19, 2016)

Sorry Terry, not the Scottish Aviation Twin Pioneer.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2016)

Pembroke ?


----------



## Graeme (Jun 20, 2016)

Token said:


> With this group it has to be more challenging.T!



Terry, I took on-board Token's advice with this one.

Not the Pemboke.
In fact, it's not even British
No props - it's a jet aircraft.

Here's more...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2016)

Ah !
It's a .................****ed if i know !


----------



## ww2restorer (Jun 20, 2016)

CT 114 Tutor


----------



## Graeme (Jun 20, 2016)

Sorry Graeme, not the Tutor, but it was intended to be a side-by-side jet trainer.
From Europe...


----------



## ww2restorer (Jun 21, 2016)

Promavia F.1300 Jet Squalus


----------



## Graeme (Jun 22, 2016)

Not the Squalas. Not Italian.

When it first flew it was described as the World's first all-metal two-seat light turbojet aircraft.
According to wiki, only seven were built.

Here's the cockpit...


----------



## ww2restorer (Jun 22, 2016)

The SIPA S.200 Minijet


----------



## Graeme (Jun 22, 2016)

ww2restorer said:


> The SIPA S.200 Minijet



Nicely done Graeme! Over to you sir...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ww2restorer (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks Graeme, I will dig something out of my collection, the mini jet is quite cute, probably be a hit now if production restarted.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice one, and I agree, it would make a great little run about.
At one point, before the 'quiz' was solved, I'd thought maybe it was a Vampire, and lo and behold, it turns out to be a mini Vampire !


----------



## ww2restorer (Jun 23, 2016)

Ok here we go, next teaser.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 23, 2016)

I've seen those steps somewhere, but where .............?!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 23, 2016)

Same here...


----------



## Graeme (Jun 24, 2016)

Does nothing for me....clues at your leisure please Graeme


----------



## ww2restorer (Jun 25, 2016)

Batten down your hatch, that's a clue lol


----------



## Graeme (Jun 26, 2016)

It's a hatch? They're locking mechanisms?
The angle puzzles me - which direction is the nose?

Second thoughts - is that the wing root?


----------



## ww2restorer (Jun 26, 2016)

Here is another view. Immediately above first photo. yes it is wing root Graeme. This is cockpit.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2016)

Percival Proctor ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 27, 2016)

Bf 108?


----------



## ww2restorer (Jun 27, 2016)

Airframes has it. One of the few remaining and airworthy. Your turn airframes.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 27, 2016)

Way to go Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2016)

Heck, I remember the days when there were quite a few of them around, like these at the PFA Rally at Cranfield, in the 1980's.

OK, try this one.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2016)

No takers yet ?
OK, a couple of clues, and another shot of the area shown, with a bit more detail.
It's from a period near to the Proctor, it's a trainer, and a greenhouse with planks for wings would probably look better !!


----------



## Graeme (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi Terry. Percival Prentice?

And nice job on the Proctor!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 30, 2016)

Graeme said:


> Hi Terry. Percival Prentice?
> 
> And nice job on the Proctor!


Sure looks like it to me, Graeme!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2016)

Yep, It's a Percival Prentice, this one at the Newark Air Museum.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks Terry!
For a while I believed that the exhaust stub was part of an undercarriage bracing!

This next one - very rare and I understand Percival had involvement...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 1, 2016)

Hmmm...first impression was French...

But if Percival was involved, I may be wrong, then


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2016)

I've seen that tail somewhere ...................


----------



## Graeme (Jul 1, 2016)

Here's a bit of the other end - a British Trimotor.....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2016)

Hmm - I was thinking DH Drover, but that was single fin, and a different shape at the front end. The twin fins are not what I was tying to identify, now that I've seen the front end.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 2, 2016)

The twin-fin eventually became a single fin...


----------



## Graeme (Jul 3, 2016)

Sunday evening and I think it's time to bury this one and move on.
It was the Saro-Percival Mailplane...





Eventually the design was handed over to Spartan aircraft and with a single tail became the Spartan Cruiser...

Spartan Cruiser - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Open House.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 3, 2016)

Pretty slick aircraft.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2016)

Nice one.
I was thinking of a Spartan type when I saw the shot of the fuselage, but I'll admit it's not one I've seen before.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2016)

Bump !


----------



## Geedee (Jul 25, 2016)

This silence is driving me 'nuts !


----------



## wuzak (Jul 25, 2016)

Geedee said:


> View attachment 349014
> 
> 
> This silence is driving me 'nuts !



Clearly....

You've uploaded a picture of a bolt!


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 26, 2016)

wuzak said:


> Clearly....
> 
> You've uploaded a picture of a bolt!


Don't think its a bolt. There aren't any markings on the head. I think its a plug - sump plug or something similar.


----------



## wuzak (Jul 26, 2016)

gumbyk said:


> Don't think its a bolt. There aren't any markings on the head. I think its a plug - sump plug or something similar.



Yes, it very well could be.

Though bolts don't always have markings


----------



## Geedee (Jul 26, 2016)

Ooooops...posted the wrong picture of said bolt !!!! 




I expect someone to rattle this one off quick quickly Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrt


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2016)

Thinking Bf109 engine bearer bolt - but that doesn't fit with what I think was a clue. But I can't see anything to suggest maybe a mg locking bolt either .......


----------



## Geedee (Jul 27, 2016)

Its at the front of something you don't want to be on the receiving end of !

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2016)

Ah ! Center bolt on the revolving barrel unit of an A-10s rotary gun.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 27, 2016)

You got it


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2016)

OK, try this one.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 27, 2016)

Dear oh dear. and here I was thinking "Brrrrrrrrrt" meant something cold. 

Hi Terry.

WW2?
High looking tail? Float-plane? Maybe a Jap?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 27, 2016)

Great guess Terry! 

P-61?


----------



## Graeme (Jul 27, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> P-61?



Ahhh....dumbass me - two tails visible.


----------



## wuzak (Jul 27, 2016)

Graeme said:


> Ahhh....dumbass me - two tails visible.



Yes....

You should have cropped around some rivets. Or, better yet, a single rivet.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah, not like you to miss something like that Graeme.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2016)

Not a P-61, not WW2, not a float plane, and not Japanese !
Oh, an it's only got one engine.
Oh, and as it's possible to find two distinct types of this particular aircraft, I need the _exact_ type to be identified.
Yes, I know, I'm a bar steward !


----------



## Geedee (Jul 28, 2016)

T-28A ?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2016)

Close Gary, but as i mentioned, to make it fair, I need the _exact_ designation !


----------



## Graeme (Jul 29, 2016)

Airframes said:


> it's possible to find two distinct types of this particular aircraft,



Hi Terry.

Hmmm....Looking at wiki we have A,B,C,D, Fennec and Normair versions to name a few - but "two distinct types"....?

Are there turbobprop YAT 28E's being restored somewhere in the world?
Should the Taiwanese AIDC T-CH-1 be considered?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2016)

Ah, sorry Graeme. By 'two distinct types', I meant the original series - A,B, C etc, then, for want of a better description, the modified version which still had a 'series' letter, an a different name, but not turboprop or similar 'conversions'.
Nit picking, I know, but Gary is close, and you are closer !
A very strong clue to help - this model was American, and an earlier series before ..............


----------



## Graeme (Jul 29, 2016)

Airframes said:


> the modified version which still had a 'series' letter, an a different name,.



Not sure about your "strong clue" but I'm thinking of another name - Nomad??


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2016)

Nope.
I think I've confused things, and made this ore complicated than it should be, so my apologies.
The particular type was built in America, had a certain conversion, and was used by another country as a military aircraft, mainly in another country again !
It's a military aircraft, outwardly not very different to others in the series, and had an effective ground attack capability.
The 'series' letter was also out of sequence .......


----------



## Graeme (Jul 30, 2016)

Airframes said:


> so my apologies.



No need Terry - I'm thoroughly enjoying this! 



Airframes said:


> The particular type was built in America, had a certain conversion, and was used by another country as a military aircraft, mainly in another country again !.



For the French in North Africa?

So would it be > North American (Sud-Aviation) T-28S Fennec?

Google says there's one at Duxford - close to your camera?

Fennec - DUXFORDfotoGALLERY


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2016)

That's the one Graeme !
The T-28*S *'Fennec'*, *used by the French in North Africa, and there are _two _at Duxford, where the pic was taken.
I took the pic as a detail shot for the model I'm still waiting to finish, and cropped it for this 'quiz', having noticed the tail of the second one in the background, which I suspected might cause some to think the subject had twin tails !
The subject is the 'silver' example, the camouflaged one is in the background - pics of both below.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks Terry - we got there in the end! 

Just goes to show what an impressive and diverse career the T-28 had.

But full marks to Gary for getting to the T-28 stage when I was off hunting Jap float-planes - so over to you Gary...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2016)

Very sporting of you Graeme, and I guess Gary did get its original designation with T-28A.
I'm probably wrong, as no war bird is 'cheap' to run, but the 'Fennec', or 'Tojan' has always seemed to me like an affordable war bird, 'affordable' being a relative term !


----------



## Geedee (Aug 20, 2016)

Sorry chaps, been neglecting you guys !
I thougtht it was a 28 as I posted a similar shot waaaay back.
Have a go at this one


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2016)

It's a ................. er .........................


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 22, 2016)

Not the V-tail king cobra is it?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 22, 2016)

What?...a V Tail cobra ?...

You mean this one !


----------



## Geedee (Aug 22, 2016)

Sorry chaps, cant get used to this new-fangled method of applying pics !


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2016)

Well done Jim. I had a feeling I'd seen that pic somewhere recently, but I just couldn't think what it was !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh snap! Pretty good guess on my part I must say! Try this one:


----------



## Graeme (Aug 23, 2016)

Tupolev Tu-95?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 23, 2016)

YOU ARE CORRECT SIR! Good job.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2016)

Darn ! I thought it was Jan's frying pan, where it ended up on the roof when he tossed the pan instead of the pancakes !!


----------



## Graeme (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks Jim!

Next one...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm gonna go way out on a limb and say Northrop Raider?


----------



## Graeme (Aug 24, 2016)

Not a bad stab Jim, but no, not the Northrop Raider.
However it is a large tail-dragger like the Raider.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 24, 2016)

Twin-pioneer?


----------



## Graeme (Aug 25, 2016)

Spot on Jim! - all yours.

Scottish Aviation Twin Pioneer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 25, 2016)

Try this:


----------



## Graeme (Aug 25, 2016)

That would be the Monsted-Vincent MV-1 Starflight...

*Monsted-Vincent*
(Robert) Monsted-(H Farley) Vincent, New Orleans LA.




Monsted-Vincent Star Flight [X77770] (Dan Shumaker coll)



Monsted-Vincent Star Flight Wind victim [X77770] (Dan Shumaker coll)




*Star Flight* 1948 = 5pChwM rg; four 85hp Continental C-85 pusher; span: 48'5" length: 34'6" load: 1800# v: x/145/65 range: 1200; ff: 10/1/48. Art Turner. All-metal; looked like a scaled-down B-36 bomber. POP: 1 [X77770]. The best parts of the only four-motor plane ever built in Louisiana were still in existence in 1992 at Wedell-Williams Museum in Patterson LA.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 25, 2016)

Great going! Excellent info! Sad ending. I guess they scrapped her huh?


----------



## Graeme (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks Jim! Probably not a lot of future for a miniature B-36.

Time for someone else to have a turn.

Cheers.


----------



## Graeme (Sep 12, 2016)

Been a while, and no takers - so, I might try this one...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 12, 2016)

Ah, that's R2D2's Sunday suit .........


----------



## Graeme (Sep 12, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Ah, that's R2D2's Sunday suit .........



Bit big for his Sunday suit mate - around 30 tons...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 12, 2016)

Hmm. The I'm ****ed if I know !


----------



## Graeme (Sep 12, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Hmm. The I'm ****ed if I know !



I know that feeling!

Early clue then - it's British....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 12, 2016)

Brabazon ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 12, 2016)

British huh? I was gonna say that all stainless steel American bird before you said that... Hmmm...


----------



## Graeme (Sep 13, 2016)

Sorry Terry, not the Brabazon.



Capt. Vick said:


> British huh? I was gonna say that all stainless steel American bird before you said that... Hmmm...



The Budd Conestoga is what you're referring to, I think Jim - and in some ways this mystery nose does resemble that of the Conestoga, but mine has four engines...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 13, 2016)

That was the one! Thanks. Knew that was all I had to saw for you to know what I was talking about.

An early Agrosy?


----------



## Graeme (Sep 14, 2016)

Not the Argosy.

Here's more....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 14, 2016)

Oh isn't that a Convair or something light that? Where they cut up a DC something and put the cockpit on top to make her a straight through cargo ship?


----------



## Graeme (Sep 15, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Convair or something light that?



Hi Jim. I'm sure you meant to type _*Carvair.
*_
That'll do me mate!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 15, 2016)

Harrah for me! OK, now try this one. (I don't eve



n know it, so if you do you're going to have to supply proof!)


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2016)

Hippocroccofrog Pidgin Mk1 .............


----------



## Graeme (Sep 15, 2016)

Здравствуйте! Comrade Jim!

The Kazan KAI UPB (Uchyebno Perekhodnoi Bombardirovshchik)
Another shot - from behind and that guy is still standing up...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 15, 2016)

That'll do! Why the number, was she in a race? Anyway Sir you are up again.


----------



## Graeme (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks Jim. I don't think the Kazan was racing anywhere - so dunno why the number.

Next...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 17, 2016)

Looks like the McDonnel FH-1


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 18, 2016)

That French trainer with the V tail?


----------



## Graeme (Sep 18, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> That French trainer with the V tail?



That'll do me Jim - The navalised Fouga C.M 175 Zephyr. I'll try and post the full image later - I had a lot of trouble with the photo.
Cheers!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 18, 2016)

Well done, Jim! 



Graeme said:


> Thanks Jim. I don't think the Kazan was racing anywhere - so dunno why the number.


That doesn't look like a "racing" number.

It literally says: sssr-i124


----------



## Graeme (Sep 18, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Well done, Jim!
> 
> It literally says: sssr-i124



Hi Dave. I think/thought Jim was wondering about the "26" on the nose.

Here's that full photo...


----------



## Token (Sep 18, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> That'll do! Why the number, was she in a race? Anyway Sir you are up again.



Yes, she was in a race. This is the KAI-3 as she competed in a 1935 cross-Russian race.

T!


----------



## pinehilljoe (Sep 20, 2016)

*Fouga CM.170 Magister*


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 21, 2016)

Oh sorry guys! I forgot. Will post tomorrow!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2016)

Try this one, it should be easy...


----------



## pinehilljoe (Sep 23, 2016)

An early English Electric built Canberra?


----------



## Graeme (Sep 24, 2016)

The needle-nosed X-3?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 24, 2016)

You are correct sir! The X-3 Stiletto


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 24, 2016)

Well done, Graeme!

I actually thought that clue looked a great deal like the Me P.1101/Bell X-5


----------



## Graeme (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks Jim. 

Next...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 25, 2016)

French?


----------



## Graeme (Sep 26, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> French?




Ahhh....you're onto me again - yes, it's French.


----------



## Graeme (Sep 29, 2016)

From Jane's...
_*
"Twenty-six- passenger flying-boat for Air France's Mediterranean routes. Power was provided by four Hispano-Suiza 12X liquid-cooled engines mounted in the leading edge of the high monoplane wing. The prototype was followed by six production aircraft in 1939, five of which operated the Marseille-Algiers route. The sixth had a glazed bow and defensive armament and was used as a military reconnaissance aircraft during 1939-40."*_


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 29, 2016)

Ahhh....have to hit the books on that one...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2016)

It's a .... and I've forgotten the bl**dy name !
Just seen pics of it not long ago too.


----------



## Token (Sep 29, 2016)

Graeme said:


> Thanks Jim.
> 
> Next...
> 
> View attachment 353369



You know them Frenchies....

LeO H-246 maybe?

T!


----------



## Graeme (Sep 29, 2016)

Token said:


> LeO H-246 maybe?
> T!



Spot on Token - all yours mate!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 30, 2016)

Nice looking n plane


----------



## Token (Oct 2, 2016)

Graeme said:


> Spot on Token - all yours mate!



Thanks, once I saw "French" I had it narrowed down to three.

Lets try this one, should be pretty easy:


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 2, 2016)

Fisher eagle?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2016)

P or F-80.


----------



## Glider (Oct 2, 2016)

Canberra B (I) 8 maybe a PR9


----------



## wuzak (Oct 3, 2016)

CAC CA-15?


----------



## Token (Oct 3, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Fisher eagle?



See, I told you it would be easy.













T!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2016)

Good one - it got my brain cell working for a while. Just a pity the other cells weren't working !!


----------



## Token (Oct 8, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Fisher eagle?



Vick, it's yours man.

T!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2016)

Try this one....


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 9, 2016)

PZL M15 "Belfegor"


----------



## stona (Oct 9, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> PZL M15 "Belfegor"



Yep. world’s slowest production jet aircraft, the world’s only production jet biplane, the world’s only agricultural jet plane, and one of the ugliest aircraft ever made.
Cheers
Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 9, 2016)

And you could perhaps add one more to that list: loud...very loud - hence it's name: "Noisy Demon" (Belfegor)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2016)

Very, very good!






Perhaps a bit past new...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 10, 2016)

Ok...let's give this a try...


----------



## Token (Oct 10, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Ok...let's give this a try...
> 
> View attachment 354494



One of several different nose configurations found on the Petlyakov Pe-8 / TB-7.

T!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 10, 2016)

Good guess, but it is not a Petlyakov (or a Tupolev).

It is, however, a Тяжёлый Бомбардировщик (heavy bomber).


----------



## wuzak (Oct 10, 2016)

Amiot 143?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2016)

Has a vague sort of look of a B-24 or it's kin about it ....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 10, 2016)

"Come in B-19, come in B-19!" - said Bugs Bunny


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 10, 2016)

Some great guesses, but Jim nailed it!

And did you know that Bugs Bunny got that from the real deal? When the B-19 was on the west coast, just before the outbreak of the war, it was coming in for a landing during one of it's trials and the tower realized it was approaching a little hot, so the they called out to the bomber: "Come in B-19, you're over-shooting the field"...the rest was history.

Another bit of B-19 history, after Pearl Harbor, the B-19, which was still secret at the time, was quickly armed and camouflaged until it was transferred to the east coast for it's safety.







Ok Jim, it's all yours!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2016)

Try this:


----------



## Token (Oct 11, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Try this:
> 
> View attachment 354564



The single P-63D built with a bubble canopy.

T!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2016)

You are correct sir!


----------



## Token (Oct 11, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> You are correct sir!



OK, lets try this one:






T!


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 11, 2016)

looks like a He111 a little..


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2016)

Me264


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2016)

Yeah baby! That's what I would have said, or maybe Russian, post war bomber proto.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2016)

The Me264's window & nose panels are laid out remarkably close to the B-29's, actually.


----------



## Token (Oct 11, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> The Me264's window & nose panels are laid out remarkably close to the B-29's, actually.



That was why I chose the picture, to see if I could get anyone to bite on B-29. Yep, Amerika Bomber it is, Me264.
















T!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2016)

The Me264 has been one of my all time favs, so the moment I saw that crop, I knew exactly what it was! 

Ok, let's see how long this challenge lasts!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 12, 2016)

Russian?


----------



## wuzak (Oct 12, 2016)

Bf 109 V1?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Russian?


It is not Russian



wuzak said:


> Bf 109 V1?


It's not a Bf109


----------



## Geedee (Oct 12, 2016)

K5054 ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2016)

Geedee said:


> K5054 ?


Good guess, but it's not the Type 300 prototype.

However, this aircraft was in development about the same time as Vicker's project and first flew almost a year later (1937)

It is a single engine, low-wing monoplane


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 12, 2016)

Is it a Fairey product?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is it a Fairey product?


No, it is not.

This aircraft never entered military service and was powered by a license-built BMW V-12 (water cooled) engine.


----------



## wuzak (Oct 13, 2016)

Polikarpov I-17 - Wikipedia ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 13, 2016)

wuzak said:


> Polikarpov I-17 - Wikipedia ?


Good guess, but it's not an I-17 and it's not Russian.

To recap the clues: it's a single engine, low-wing monoplane. It has a license built BMW water-cooled V-12 engine. It was designed and built in the 1930's and it's first flight was in 1937. It was not a warplane (bomber, fighter, etc.).

It had retractable conventional undercarriage (tail-dragger) and was a single-seater.

And I just realized that I stumped GeeDee for perhaps the first time ever in this game...a red letter day in WW2Aircraft's history!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (Oct 13, 2016)

And Google isn't helping....


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 13, 2016)

I bet that if I told you the aircraft's name, it'll pop up on google! 

Ok...another hint, it was manufactured by a Gas and Electric company that had some previous experience with aircraft, not a major aircraft manufacturer...long story, but it was mainly due to politics.


----------



## wuzak (Oct 13, 2016)

Is it Japanese?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 13, 2016)

It is indeed a Japanese aircraft


----------



## Geedee (Oct 13, 2016)

[QUOTE="And I just realized that I stumped GeeDee for perhaps the first time ever in this game...a red letter day in WW2Aircraft's history!! [/QUOTE]
Right...that's it....i'm off to check on Facebook for the answer now !


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 13, 2016)

Geedee said:


> [QUOTE="And I just realized that I stumped GeeDee for perhaps the first time ever in this game...a red letter day in WW2Aircraft's history!!


Right...that's it....i'm off to check on Facebook for the answer now ! [/QUOTE]


----------



## Geedee (Oct 13, 2016)

Okeydokey....i've checked with Facebook and confirmed its the 'Koken'. Built by the Tokyo Gas and Electric Industry...aka 'Gasuden'... it was built to get the long range record...which it held for a number of years.

Its serial number was originally K5054...but somebody rubbed it off the fuselage before pictures could be taken and so Supermarine came along and nicked the idea....so there !

That was a good one and she looks a real slick ship !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 13, 2016)

Ahh...well done, Gary! 

Actually, I believe that Vicker's K5054 predates Gasuden's numbering, but you certainly nailed it down, my friend!

Here's the Koken being assembled at Gasuden's Omori facility, Tokyo, 1937






The Koken parked on a field during flight trials, I believe this was taken late summer, 1937





It's your turn!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Oct 14, 2016)

That's actually a pretty cool looking airplane !.

Have a go at this one...no, its not one of my pics


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 14, 2016)

Douglas Mixmaster or Jetmaster?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 16, 2016)

Nope....sorry dude...its a Spitfire ! (Heavily modified to look like an XB-43 so I'll let you have that one  )


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 16, 2016)

Damn...really thought I had one...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 16, 2016)

Try this....


----------



## Graeme (Oct 17, 2016)

Initially went down the Potez and Hanroit paths - but now looking at Bloch - the 170?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2016)

It is in fact a Bloch MB 170, well done sir.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks Jim!

Another...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2016)

Don't think I'm right, but maybe the Russian-built version of the CANSO Catalina ?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 18, 2016)

Sorry Terry, its not a Russian Canso. I too thought flying boat / amphibian...but then I knew I'd seen that tail before. It took some thinking but It's 4147...the Bell XV3 Tilt-rotor

Nice one Graeme


----------



## Graeme (Oct 18, 2016)

And very nicely solved Gary!
Over to you sir...


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2016)

Would NEVER had gotten that one. I was thinking Bell Airacomet.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 24, 2016)

This was a new one for me.

its seen better days than in this photo....and no....its not a Japanese one man submersible !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 24, 2016)

DFS-228 on the dump in England


----------



## Geedee (Oct 25, 2016)

Aww man that sucks....sooo close....its another modified Spitfire !

Yup, Jim has it spot on.

Apparently this thing was rocket powered but had a range of over a thousand Kms...must have had some pretty big tanks to go that far !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2016)

Ha! Ok, maybe I'm getting lazy, but try this one...


----------



## Geedee (Oct 25, 2016)

That is a Lisunov Li2 ...Russian version of a Dak...modified to look like a Wellington bomber.

Look closely and you'll see the cut-outs in the fuselage for the props to go thru' .

Can't remember why she was built but looks pretty damn good !.

Actually, ignore my last line, the film was called Ghost sky Riders and was a Czech film.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2016)

Son of a bi....Gary! Well done Sir! (Damn! Damn! Damn!) Back to you friend! (No good...)


----------



## Geedee (Oct 25, 2016)

As soon as I saw the cut out in the fuselage, I knew what it was.

I read all about how they modified the Li2 to look like a Whimpy in an old Air International book a few years back. They did it by building the new body around the old one, lowering the undercart to get the right 'Sit. The fuselage cut outs where needed as the new body was too wide and it was either do that or crop the prop tips !. In fact, if you look at the photo, you can see the original Li2 / Dak windshield still in place behind the fake one !.

That was a good one mate and harks back to the pre CGI crap we have to suffer now !

Have a go at this one....and I am expecting the answer in the next 10 minutes !!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2016)

Great job they did on that 'Wimpy' lookalike.

SE5A ?
Oh, hang on, maybe a Bristol Fighter ?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 25, 2016)

You mean this heavily modded Spitfire ?....yup, you got it 

We really need to find some hard Spitfire pic's to post !!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2016)

OK, here's a Spitfire cunningly disguised as a what ?

Shouldn't take long ..............


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2016)

B-25?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 27, 2016)

You got it Jim - didn't think it would last long !
It's the Dutch B-25 at Duxford in September 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2016)

Can you identify what airplane this is?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2016)

No.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (Nov 1, 2016)

Curtiss XP-60?


----------



## Geedee (Nov 1, 2016)

Martin Mauler ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2016)

Neither of the two...


----------



## wuzak (Nov 3, 2016)

F8F?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 3, 2016)

Nope. Not that either. I think the paint might be leading you down the wrong path...


----------



## Geedee (Nov 3, 2016)

That was a good teaser, caused lots of head-scratching it did !!!

Brewster XA32 ?


----------



## Geedee (Nov 13, 2016)

Bump...


----------



## Graeme (Nov 13, 2016)

Geedee said:


> Bump...



G'day Gary. Nicely done with the Brewster mate - a quick google and image search finds Jim's photo. Dunno where Jim is but we seem to be stalled here, so I for one suggest you carry on and post the next puzzler.

Cheers.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 14, 2016)

I second Graeme's motion...and good eye on that Brewster!


----------



## Geedee (Nov 16, 2016)

it certainly took some thinking and digging to find that one out , Good one Jim


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2016)

Russian ?


----------



## Graeme (Nov 16, 2016)

Beardmore Inflexible?

Beardmore Inflexible - Wikipedia


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh! Sorry guys! I honestly thought I said Gary got it right. Damn. Asleep at the switch again!


----------



## Geedee (Nov 17, 2016)

I see Graeme also subscribes to 'Wheel Spotters Monthly' magazine (its very good...really ! )

Yup, its the almighty Inflexible, over to you mate


----------



## Graeme (Nov 17, 2016)

Geedee said:


> I see Graeme also subscribes to 'Wheel Spotters Monthly' magazine (its very good...really ! )



Thanks Gary. Yep, been collecting Wheel Spotters Monthly for over 50 years now - never miss an issue. The Inflexible was featured in the March issue this year - but you know that. 

For those who don't subscribe, it took 70 lbs of air to fill the buggers...






Hope you don't have the January '62 issue, which featured this one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2016)

I was thinking of Buccaneer nose gear, but the pattern of the wheel isn't right for that.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 17, 2016)

Spotter ! 

There I am, rooting thru' back issues and Terry beat me to it !!


----------



## Graeme (Nov 18, 2016)

G'day Terry. I can't account for the different tread, but Wheel Spotters Monthly assures me it is indeed the Buccaneer's nose-wheel.

Well done mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 18, 2016)

Dang, that Inflexible's main wheel is about as big as the B-19's (height-wise)


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2016)

Well blow me down with a tyre inflator - I was right !

My most recent copy of Wheel Spotter Monthly was eaten by a passing Hippocroccofrog, so a bit of a change from wheels. Try this one ..........


----------



## Geedee (Nov 18, 2016)

Spitfire Weekly archives says its a Cadillac ! 

Personally, I reckon they're just jealous !!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2016)

Ah, but what_ type_ of Cadillac ?
And Gary, if _you_ don't get this one, then you should be relegated to sorting back issues of Pear Peeler's Monthly magazine !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 18, 2016)

Canberra?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2016)

Not a Canberra Jim, but it has got some of the same letters in its name !!


----------



## Graeme (Nov 18, 2016)

P-51D?


----------



## Graeme (Nov 18, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Canberra?



Just on the subject of Canberra - it_ could_ have been...

The English Electric Climax....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Nov 18, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Ah, but what_ type_ of Cadillac ?
> And Gary, if _you_ don't get this one, then you should be relegated to sorting back issues of Pear Peeler's Monthly magazine !!



Next months is doing a slot on 'Moonbeam McSwine...


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 18, 2016)

Looks like "somebody" has had it figured out the whole time and is just toying with you, Terry... 

And when I say "somebody", I don't mean "Jane II", but more like the "the Old Crow"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2016)

Yep, I do believe our 'Gazza' was referring to the Cadillac of the Skies, aka P-51 Mustang, although Graeme actually named it.
It is indeed a P-51D, or was. 
This is the one involved in that awful landing accident in September, where the passenger sadly did not survive. It's 'Janie', one of Maurice Hammond's two Mustangs, photographed at East Kirkby in August this year.
Now then, who's going to 'claim' this one ................


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 18, 2016)

Oh... I see...


----------



## Graeme (Nov 19, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Now then, who's going to 'claim' this one ................



Chalk it up to Gary as another kill for him. I just followed it down for confirmation.
Cheers.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2016)

Very decent of you old chap 
No doubt our resident B-24 Flight Engineer will post something ludicrous once he's finished thumbing through Wooly Wings Weekly ......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes indeed, Terry...and you know, he can't post anything about a B-24 because we'd spot any and all portions of the B-24 right away courtesy of all his publicity photos he shares with us!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2016)

Ah, but he could post a pic of part of a black B-24, taken at night ... a very _dark_ night !


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 19, 2016)

but we would then be able to reverse the principle of the speed of dark and expose the game clue's details quite easily...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2016)

Ah !
B*gger !


----------



## Geedee (Nov 23, 2016)

I wouldn't be soo devious 

Well...maybe not soo devious....


----------



## Graeme (Nov 24, 2016)

Quick stab...
Bellanca 28-92?


----------



## Graeme (Nov 24, 2016)

Sharpened the knife for a better stab...
Bestetti Nardi BN.1?


----------



## Geedee (Nov 24, 2016)

Well done mate, it is indeed the Bastardi...Bentnads....Bestyeti...Beseteteti...yeah...what you said !


----------



## Graeme (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks Gary!

Try this...


----------



## Geedee (Nov 26, 2016)

Blohm & Voss BV P210 ?


----------



## Graeme (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi Garry
Interesting cammo, which is why I went with this - but it's not a paper project or from WW2.....


----------



## Graeme (Nov 28, 2016)

This one isn't moving far, so time to end it and move on.

The Burgess-Dunne AH-7 of the U.S Navy...










Open House.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 29, 2016)

Give me a month of Sundays....and I still wouldn't have gotten that one !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2016)

Agreed!


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 21, 2017)

Really want to start this thread back up, here's an easy one.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 22, 2017)

B-25?


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 22, 2017)

B-25 called "Executive Sweet"?


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 22, 2017)

Graeme got it right first, so he wins.
But to answer you, herman, it's actually "Yellow Rose" Taken at the Angelina County Airshow, 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 22, 2017)

Ok I will play! What am I!


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 22, 2017)

P-39?


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 22, 2017)

Dang that was quick!


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 22, 2017)

I should correct myself, XP-39.

Here's an intermediate one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2017)

F-86?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm wondering if that's a ventral strake in the background? MiG-17?


----------



## Memphisbelle238 (Feb 23, 2017)

Nice try Vick, but Graeme got it.

It's a Mig-17 from the Angelina County Airshow, 2015.

Your turn.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2017)

Dam, nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2017)

Well done sir!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks!

Next one....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2017)

I really felt great about my knowledge of aircraft until I started playing with you guys.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2017)

American?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 24, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> American?



It certainly is Jim. It appeared on this thread last year - thought I'd try it again.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2017)

Honestly I wouldn't know it without looking in Jones U.S. Fighters


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 24, 2017)

Pre WW2?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 24, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Honestly I wouldn't know it without looking in Jones U.S. Fighters



Don't bother there mate - I'm sure you have this? So look here...








herman1rg said:


> Pre WW2?



1931.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 24, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> I really felt great about my knowledge of aircraft until I started playing with you guys.



I felt the same about my aircraft recognition VB - then I started playing with these guys...

AviaQuiz - Name That Plane!

I've since given up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 24, 2017)

I was flying high until my first try was guessed correctly in like 5 seconds. I deflated like a German Zeppelin on fire!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 25, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> I was flying high until my first try was guessed correctly in like 5 seconds. I deflated like a German Zeppelin on fire!



Hate the idea of you feeling deflated over your recent experience on this thread Robert - so I'd like to shut my challenge down and offer you the baton. Have another go mate! 

Mine was the XA-7...
Token posted this in May last year. I thought the engine shot looked interesting.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 26, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 26, 2017)

If I have to use anything but memory and Google for a correct spelling I consider I don't know it, so I don't answer. Just my personal rules that I follow.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 26, 2017)

Let's Play a Game!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 26, 2017)

Boeing XB-15


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 26, 2017)

Indeed it is! A monster by any other name! Look at the size of the tires!


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 26, 2017)

And WAY under powered engines. The ones she needed and called for were unavailable, as such her performance, to be nice about it, sucked!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2017)

I've often wondered how that would have performed, if developed further, instead of the B-17.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 27, 2017)

To be honest I did even know it existed until I was researching the B-17 and B-29. From what I read she would have done very well if she had the correct power plants. She was tested with 4 850HP engines when her minimum design specs called for 4 1000HP engines. But she was also a lot more lively to fly than the B-17, apparently it was a real workout for the flight crew and she was hard to trim. I am sure the trim issues could have been worked out but those control surfaces were huge for direct cable linkages which meant it had to make the stick feel like it was in mud for the crew.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 27, 2017)

Needed stronger engines, but she served well as a cargo aircraft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 27, 2017)

Should be easy...


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Feb 27, 2017)

If I had something cool to offer in return, I'd suggest the initials MHB?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 28, 2017)

Well, that's a big piece of plane you're showing us. 
So with a Swiss registration, forward wing, twin tail and a large radial up front...my money is on the Pilatus SB-2 Pelican.

As seen on the "Unusual Aircraft" thread.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 28, 2017)

Pelikan?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes Sir! (Sorry, just couldn't get it off my mind.)


----------



## Graeme (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks Jim.
I'm happy for someone else to have a go.

Cheers.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 24, 2017)

Time to kick-start this thread back into life !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 24, 2017)

It this that weird Canadian trainer with the unusual cockpit setup? Sorry, forgot the name.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2017)

It's a weird thing that I don't know the name of !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey! That's pretty much what I said!


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh THAT thing, yeah, you know it's the uh thing with the thing in there... do I win?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2017)

No - you didn't include 'weird' !


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 25, 2017)

*sigh* always the bridesmaid, never the bride...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 25, 2017)

...and it had an engine, and wing. You know the one!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 25, 2017)

Fleet 60K Fort?


----------



## Geedee (Apr 28, 2017)

Weird it is !. well done Jim


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2017)

Ah,_ that_ weird one !
Not at all what I was thinking off. Good one Gary, and well done Jim.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 30, 2017)

This one should be easy....


----------



## Airframes (May 1, 2017)

It's the ....... one that I've forgotten the name of !!!


----------



## Robert Porter (May 1, 2017)

GAL 56?


----------



## Graeme (May 1, 2017)

I'll go a little higher - GAL 61......


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 2, 2017)

You got it Graeme!


----------



## Robert Porter (May 2, 2017)

Well dang, I was close, but as they say no cigar...


----------



## Graeme (May 3, 2017)

Robert - you were on the right path, so please, have a cigar and post the next quiz photo. Cheers! 

On the subject of the GAL 61 - here's an interesting photo showing how it controlled yaw - using drag bars that slid in and out, quaintly called "Trafficators"....

(Note also the futuristic looking Planet Satellite in the background)


----------



## Old Wizard (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 3, 2017)

Well will you look at that!


----------



## Graeme (May 5, 2017)

OK then - time to move on with something a little different...


----------



## Graeme (May 8, 2017)

And it must be time to ditch this one - a casualty of the '57 White Paper - the Saunders-Roe SR.177.

Saunders-Roe SR.177 - Wikipedia

Open House.


----------



## Geedee (May 19, 2017)

I'm thinking it may be time to put this thread to bed. There has been very little activity over recent months. Its had a good run but interest is beginning to thin-out.

Only a suggestion


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2017)

Be a shame to see it go - but let's see what others think.

Meanwhile, here's a little one to keep it going .............


----------



## Graeme (May 20, 2017)

Hi Terry.

Ryan?
PT-16?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 20, 2017)

Looks like it...


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2017)

Yep - I didn't think it would take long to get it !


----------



## Graeme (May 21, 2017)

Thanks Terry.



Geedee said:


> I'm thinking it may be time to put this thread to bed. There has been very little activity over recent months. Its had a good run but interest is beginning to thin-out.
> 
> Only a suggestion



Hi Gary.
I wouldn't get too disheartened mate - ID threads like this one tend to fluctuate in interest over time, so I'd just leave it as a "sticky" - especially since the moderators were kind enough to make it one. No harm in leaving it there. 

Moving on....


----------



## Geedee (May 21, 2017)

Was only a thought 

This one looks like a C119 Flying Boxcar with a bad case of ' the Moth


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2017)

I see no reaso to get rid of it.

On that note, participation as a whole in the entire forum is down. It is a shame. I think our lil home is dying Unfortunate, but a forum is only as strong as it's members make it.


----------



## Graeme (May 21, 2017)

Gary - not the Boxcar - but you're very close....
The 37mm round severely injured the pilot.


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2017)

I thought it might have been a 'Boxcar' too - but maybe a C-123 Fairchild Provider ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2017)

Rage against the dying of the light my friends...

Fairchild C-82 Packet?


----------



## Graeme (May 22, 2017)

Graeme said:


> Gary - not the Boxcar - but you're very close....



Hmmmmm.....may have phrased that poorly. I meant to say it's _very_ similar in appearance to the Boxcar.
But nothing from Fairchild.


----------



## Graeme (May 22, 2017)

Actually, I don't know what the hell I'm doing! 
Apologies to all concerned - you boys were all on track.
For some reason I thought I got that from an article dealing with the _Nord Noratlas_.

Sorry Gary - you were spot on with the Boxcar on the previous page. Shot at by the Vietminh on April 23rd 1954.

Cheers mate!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2017)

Let's get this going again.
This one probably won't take long to get .....


----------



## Graeme (Jul 11, 2017)

Sorry Terry - didn't notice your post till now.
But now that I have - sadly no idea. Is it from WW2?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2017)

Not WW2, but it could easily be mistaken for a type from that period. It's got one engine, with a prop, and it's big .....


----------



## Graeme (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi Terry.
I've drawn a blank with British aircraft. European?
Gotta ask - is that the exhaust? Prop to the left?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm stumped on this one.


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 12, 2017)

AN-2?
grasping at straws here...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2017)

gumbyk said:


> AN-2?
> grasping at straws here...



That's it...

Look at the left side of a cowling on an An-2


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2017)

Yep, it's an AN-2, this one at Oostwold, Netherlands, on June 5th this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## gumbyk (Jul 13, 2017)

Shouldn't be too hard...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2017)

Er .............................


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2017)

Are those paper poppies?


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 14, 2017)

Hmm, something from Omaka?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2017)

Clues ?


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 16, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Are those paper poppies?





herman1rg said:


> Hmm, something from Omaka?



Yes, and Yes


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Jul 24, 2017)

Is it an Avro Anson?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Jul 24, 2017)

It looks like it could be where the rudder meets the vertical stab


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 25, 2017)

Clayton Magnet said:


> Is it an Avro Anson?


Yep, the results of a poppy drop. It was surprising just how far embedded the poppies were into the panels. We couldn't pull them out without opening the panels first/


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Jul 26, 2017)

Cool!
However, on second thought, i dont have any good pictures at the moment. My appologies. I suppose the floor is open?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2017)

Well done. I looked and looked again when I first saw it, thinking it was an Anson, and then discounted it - doh !


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 26, 2017)

Here's one


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2017)

P-26 Peashooter.


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 26, 2017)

Dang, you're too good Terry


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2017)

I have a close-up pic at a similar angle from 'Legends' a couple of years back, so it wasn't too difficult !

This one will either be very easy, or take bl**dy ages !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2017)

<bleep>.............

I vote for bloody ages!

Walrus?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2017)

Not a Walrus, rather larger than that.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 27, 2017)

A Sealion?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2017)

Maybe closer to a Dolphin in shape !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 27, 2017)

Short Sunderland?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2017)

Not a Sunderland, but it has got four engines ................


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 27, 2017)

Tail cone of a Constellation?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2017)

Well done Glenn - it's the Breitling 'Connie', seen at Flying Legends in 2014.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 28, 2017)

Try this one


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2017)

Ugh, I so thought it was a seaplane! Nicely done Glenn!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2017)

T-33 ?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 1, 2017)

No but your getting warm


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2017)

P-80 'Shooting Star' ?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 1, 2017)

Still on the right track Terry, but no. That pictured part of both the T-33 and P-80 (or F-80) is not the same.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2017)

Hmm. It's a ................... *&*&*& if I know !!!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 1, 2017)

Come on Terry, your so close! You might say the P-80 is its Grandfather.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2017)

F-104 ??


----------



## wuzak (Aug 1, 2017)

F-94?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 2, 2017)

That is correct! A F-94C Starfire to be exact. The intakes on the C model were different from the A and B models which had the same intakes as the T-33 and P-80 from which it was developed.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2017)

B*gger !
I looked and looked at the Starfire and discounted it, going for the 'grandson' and seeing the intake gap on the F-104 !!
Well done.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 2, 2017)

The F-94A and B models had intakes just like the P-80 and T-33 without the gap. The inlets for the F-94C was redesigned to account for the wider nose that held 24 rockets


----------



## wuzak (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks T Bolt.

I only had the picture, the guesses of others and your hints to go by!

If anybody has another picture of perplexion, take it away.

I got nothing!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2017)

OK, I'll throw in this one to keep things going.
Shouldn't take long ................


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 4, 2017)

Defiant?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2017)

Not a Defiant Glenn - something larger .................


----------



## wuzak (Aug 5, 2017)

Battle?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2017)

Not a Battle, and it's not British ................


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 6, 2017)

Halifax? 

Edit: didn't see the post above. Tough one Terry


----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2017)

It has got more than one engine, and saw service in four major production models ...........


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2017)

I really thought this one would have been solved easily.
So, as an extra clue, I've expanded the picture slightly, and lightened it a bit.........


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 9, 2017)

Still struggling with this one Terry. I think I'm looking at the side of an engine cowling, and if so I'm thinking the engine is a inverted air-cooled six like a Ranger, but I'm probably wrong though.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2017)

Not the side of an engine cowling. You've seen this detail many times, although perhaps not as close at this angle ............


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 9, 2017)

Got it! Underside of a B-17


----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2017)

Yep, it's B-17G 'Sally B' over Duxford.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 10, 2017)

Oh damn! I would never had gotten thatnone. Good job.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 10, 2017)

The color really confused me, looked like black. Once I knew It wasn't the side of an engine cowling I looked at it again and it just hit me.

Here's one I hope confuses you guys


----------



## Airframes (Aug 10, 2017)

Navigator's window on a B-17 ?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 10, 2017)

Nope, but it is a window on a bomber


----------



## Airframes (Aug 10, 2017)

Ah !
B-26 then - radio station, aft of the cockpit ?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 10, 2017)

No, wrong air force


----------



## wuzak (Aug 10, 2017)

Mosquito?


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 10, 2017)

Or possibly a Whirly?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 11, 2017)

No. neither one

I can't really show a larger area of that picture without giving it away so here's another shot of the same aircraft from a different angle


----------



## Airframes (Aug 11, 2017)

JU-88 ?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 11, 2017)

Very good Terry!

Its at the Air Force Museum in Dayton


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 11, 2017)

Dang it I think I finally have one that will be tough. Hint: Saw a great deal of use on D-Day.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 11, 2017)

Robert, It's Terry's turn to post a picture since he guessed the last one correctly


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 11, 2017)

Ooops my bad!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 11, 2017)

No problem Robert, you have a go with your pic. But I can only see patchy shadows, so haven't a clue what it could be - perhaps a Horsa ?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 11, 2017)

Halifax?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 11, 2017)

Maybe a smoke-laying Boston ?


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 11, 2017)

This is a little more, problem is there are not a lot of good pictures of this guy that I can find. But so far no one has got it. Right airforce, it is an RAF aircraft.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 11, 2017)

A.W. Albermarle.


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 12, 2017)

Thats it! From what I read about them they failed to impress as a bomber and were used throughout the war mostly as transport and glider tugs, with large numbers of them used during D-Day for the glider tug role.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 12, 2017)

Yep, and dropped the first troops into Normandy on the night of June 5th, when the 'pathfinders' of the Parachute Regiment went in to mark DZ's.

OK, try this one - it'll either be solved very quickly, or take ages !


----------



## Jon Ellison (Aug 15, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> X-15?


Guys, you do know that your posted pictures have the name of the file next to them and many have the name of the plane in the file name, so a straight give away. Might want to change file names before posted.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2017)

Not a X-15 - much earlier, and a single engine.

Can't see any file name against any of the pics - mine don't disclose the type, but might show a location.


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 15, 2017)

Same here, I do not see any filenames.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2017)

Grumman Avenger or what did you British call it? Tarpon?


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 15, 2017)

I think the Brits called it a honkin hootie IIRC


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2017)

It is indeed an Avenger, this one at The American Museum at Duxford.
Early aircraft in FAA service were called Tarpon, later changed to Avenger Mk.II, MkIII etc etc.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 15, 2017)

Ah! Now I see it!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 16, 2017)

Very sneeky Terry


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 16, 2017)

Tis sneaky indeed, he used perspective like a Wiley Fox!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 16, 2017)

He's a pro at this game.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 17, 2017)

Can I pass guys? A bit too busy at the moment.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2017)

OK Jim, I'll throw in another to keep things going.


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 17, 2017)

Hmmm first knee jerk reaction is Luftwaffe bomber or transport of some kind.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2017)

You're on the right track Robert.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 17, 2017)

Do-24?


----------



## wuzak (Aug 17, 2017)

Ju 88


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2017)

Good tries, but sorry chaps, neither of those. Slightly smaller, but a mountainous reputation to maintain ..................


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 17, 2017)

Ju-52.


----------



## tyrodtom (Aug 17, 2017)

Fieseler Fi-156


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 18, 2017)

Hahaha. It looks like a trailer hitch ball Terry!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2017)

Tyrod has it. The Fiesler 'Storch' from Old Warden, seen at Little Gransden in 2014.

Hmm. The 'Upload Image' system isn't working - seems the 'system' has gone from bad to non-existent !!

EDIT: Now that things seem to be working properly, here's the pic.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 21, 2017)

You have gotten way to SNEAKY and DEVIOUS whilst I've been away sir.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2017)

Who, me ? 
Never - well, maybe a mini touchette ...............

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Aug 1, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2018)

It's a .............. er, hang on ................. ah, erm .....................


----------



## Geedee (Aug 1, 2018)

Airframes said:


> It's a .............. er, hang on ................. ah, erm .....................


It's on the ground and that's the angle it sits at


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 1, 2018)

I know, I know!

It's the portal where the speed of dark begins!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2018)

Meteor?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 2, 2018)

Valtur?


----------



## Graeme (Aug 2, 2018)

A motor-less nacelle?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 3, 2018)

Its not a jet, Graeme is on the right track. There used to be an engine behind those fairings


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 3, 2018)

Caribou?


----------



## YGBSM (Aug 3, 2018)

The Caribou sure does look like a match.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2018)

My first thought was one of the Convair (maybe 580) prop airliners, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 3, 2018)

It be one of these. Just outside the hangar door at NAS Wildwood.
Just around the corner, there's a whole heap of 'em. Chap was going to look into doing things with including updating to jet propulsion...but nothing ever happened. 
The video clip was taken from the flight deck of 909 as we taxied in after a flight.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 4, 2018)

De Havilland DHC-4A Caribou (N95NC) by Daniel Berek, on Flickr


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 5, 2018)

So YGBSM got it!!! Way to go!


----------



## Graeme (Oct 8, 2018)

Thought this looked interesting...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2018)

Strut Master 5000?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm going to guess a 1930's Italian Flying boat of some sort...


----------



## Graeme (Oct 9, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Strut Master 5000?



And more braces/wires than an orthodontist's waiting room.



GrauGeist said:


> I'm going to guess a 1930's Italian Flying boat of some sort...



Not Italian Dave, but it is from Europe. Floatplane. Escaped the Germans but destroyed by the Japanese...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2018)

Fokker CW 11 ?


----------



## Graeme (Oct 9, 2018)

Very close Terry. It is a Fokker, but not the C.XI-W...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2018)

CXIV-W ?


----------



## Graeme (Oct 9, 2018)

Airframes said:


> CXIV-W ?



Very nicely done mate!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2018)

OK, try this one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2018)

Canberra?


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 9, 2018)

Short SC1?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2018)

Neither of those - and not British.


----------



## A4K (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm guessing the front canopy off an F-35 or something.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2018)

Not a F35, but it is American ..............


----------



## wuzak (Oct 9, 2018)

P-51?


----------



## Graeme (Oct 9, 2018)

Inside - two steel cables running through a pulley?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 10, 2018)

P-51?


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 10, 2018)

P-51D specifically... 




P-51D Canopy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 10, 2018)

Great one Terry, a P-51 and I was totally stumped.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2018)

Nicely done Jim!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 10, 2018)

yep, good one Jim.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks gents, now try this one....


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 10, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 512629
> 
> 
> Thanks gents, not try this one....


Not sure, but could it be this one:




I remember it from the What if-forum, where every obscure project is perfect food for the imagination. I imagine a squadron of Fiat's in the Italian desert camouflage for example.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 10, 2018)

Looks like a Sikorsky R-4 but if that's the pilot inside it's way too big


----------



## Graeme (Oct 10, 2018)

Guys, I think it was Brigadier General Wuzak first with the P-51 at post #9076. But Tasmanians tend to be ignored. 
A little more on the Fiat...






(Courtesy Observer's '61)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2018)

Wuzak got it first, with Grant being specific as a P-51D.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 10, 2018)

It is the ugly, but functional FIAT! Well done sir!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 11, 2018)

It looks like something built with an old Erector set.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 12, 2018)

Yes he most definitely guessed it before me. Sorry I didn't see that. My apologies.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2018)

No problem Jim.


----------



## A4K (Oct 12, 2018)

Got me on the Mustang too Terry!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 6, 2019)

well, since wuzak the Tasmanian doesn't want to play, does anyone want to have a go at this?




Wot

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 6, 2019)

Hmm...that doesn't appear to be original equipment.

Is this a field-mod?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 6, 2019)

Hmmm, it's a mod, but not field.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 6, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> Hmmm, it's a mod, but not field.


Okay...well, this is a real head-scratcher


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2019)

It's a .... er...... em ................. a ....... hmmm !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 8, 2019)

Does it have something to do with inflight refueling?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 8, 2019)

Sea King


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 8, 2019)

Wheels? connected to a drive chain?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 8, 2019)

Oooooh! Great guess!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 8, 2019)

it looks like it is normally covered with a flaring, so I would think it's something that is not normally accessible.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 8, 2019)

Not a Sea King, nothing to do with in-flight refuelling. A hint. It was a type of aircraft and became a different aircraft with a different function. Don't just focus on the wheels.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 8, 2019)

What I think is interesting, is what appears to be a retracted "outrigger" just past the wheel assembly...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 8, 2019)

Is it a seaplane?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 8, 2019)

Is it used for fighting fires?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 8, 2019)

My guess is it is on a Aircraft Carrier and the wheels and drive chain are for close proximity maneuvering on deck.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 8, 2019)

No, it's not a seaplane, no, as far as I know it's never been used to fight fires and it's not a carrier based type. Another hint, it has its distant origins in a famous WW2 type.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 8, 2019)

Hmmm...
Ok, is it:
Fighter, Transport or Bomber


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 9, 2019)

None of the above. Although its origins are with one of the above...


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Jan 9, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> None of the above. Although its origins are with one of the above...


Shackleton?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 9, 2019)

Not the Shacklebomber.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 9, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> None of the above. Although its origins are with one of the above...


You're evil, you know that, right?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 9, 2019)

I didn't say it was gonna be easy...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2019)

Man this is a good one.

AC-47?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 9, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> Don't just focus on the wheels.



It's hard not to mate!  So, normally, they wouldn't be visible?
I have no knowledge on aircraft construction - but is the riveting somewhat excessive?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 9, 2019)

Not an AC-47, but I like your thinking... 

Me:

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2019)

Damn you - lol


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 9, 2019)

A hint, the AC-47 guess is on the right track. Based on a historic WW2 type, modified for a different role from its original design, more than one engine. Size matters.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2019)

KB-29 or a KB-50?????


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 9, 2019)

I think VB's close...I think it's a Super Guppy. Maybe the retractable wheels allow the nose to hinge for loading/unloading?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 9, 2019)

Guppy

You can just see the fairing aft of the underside blade aerial behind the nose gear. The wheels extend on a shaft and drive the swinging nose door open to the left, supported by the nose wheel assembly. The pad just behind the fairing extends down and supports the front of the opening during loading. The break line is between the fairing where the wheels are and the extendable pad.

Ironic that Airbusses had their first flights in a Boeing...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 9, 2019)

Ahh...cool, so I wasn't imagining an "outrigger" there by the wheels, then.

Good job, guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2019)

Well done, and excellent choice!!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 9, 2019)

Yes, well done Mark.



> Well done, and excellent choice!!



You were getting hot with the B-29 references...


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 9, 2019)

For such a bunch of know-it-alls, this should be pretty easy:






Sorry it's not more challenging but I'm living out of a hotel room at present and don't have much in the way of resources.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 9, 2019)

Not more challenging? Looks like a port hole on a ship! That's some heavy framing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 9, 2019)

Damn these are hard!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 10, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> Not more challenging? Looks like a port hole on a ship! That's some heavy framing.



You're on the right track.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2019)

Catalina mooring hatch in the nose ?


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 10, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 10, 2019)

Hmm...perhaps related to early high-altitude aircraft construction?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 10, 2019)

So, a flying boat or nautical aircraft? What era?


----------



## A4K (Jan 10, 2019)

Heavy framing (and rivets) sounds like something Grumman... wonder if this is part of a wingfold.


----------



## wuzak (Jan 10, 2019)

Looks like a window frame for a pressurised cabin.

XF-12 Rainbow, perhaps?


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 11, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> Hmm...perhaps related to early high-altitude aircraft construction?



Alas not.




nuuumannn said:


> So, a flying boat or nautical aircraft? What era?



That's the right ballpark. Era was 1930s-1940s.




A4K said:


> Heavy framing (and rivets) sounds like something Grumman... wonder if this is part of a wingfold.



Not part of a wing fold.




wuzak said:


> Looks like a window frame for a pressurised cabin.
> 
> XF-12 Rainbow, perhaps?



Definitely not a pressurized cabin.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2019)

buffnut453 said:


> For such a bunch of know-it-alls, this should be pretty easy:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well, apparently you're safe!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 11, 2019)

Terry was very close to the mark.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 11, 2019)

What nationality, and did you take the photo?


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 12, 2019)

It's an American bird and I did take the photo.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 12, 2019)

Brilliant work on the Guppy Mark and great photo Grant. 

Mark - is your porthole from a twin-engined flying-boat that's still flying in the USA? Looks like morning/afternoon sun touching it - is it at an airport/field? Amphibian? Something the size of the Goose? Is that a hint of propeller far bottom right?


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 12, 2019)

Graeme said:


> Mark - is your porthole from a twin-engined flying-boat that's still flying in the USA? Looks like morning/afternoon sun touching it - is it at an airport/field? Amphibian? Something the size of the Goose? Is that a hint of propeller far bottom right?



Sheesh...how many questions??? 



Graeme said:


> Mark - is your porthole from a twin-engined flying-boat that's still flying in the USA?



Yes, although the sole airworthy example may not currently be flying.




Graeme said:


> Looks like morning/afternoon sun touching it - is it at an airport/field?



No and no...well, kindda on the latter. It's in a museum at an airport/field.




Graeme said:


> Amphibian?



Yes.




Graeme said:


> Something the size of the Goose?



No...bigger than a Goose.




Graeme said:


> Is that a hint of propeller far bottom right?



And, finally...no.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 12, 2019)

buffnut453 said:


> Sheesh...how many questions???



And you said it was gonna be easy...!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 12, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> And you said it was gonna be easy...!



I thought it was pretty easy. There aren't that many American, twin-engined amphibians/flying boats from the 1930s-1940s that aren't a Catalina. 

One last hint...the aircraft photographed is a Pearl Harbor veteran.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 12, 2019)

That's what's hard about it; you either know or you don't! You've given us plenty of hints...



> One last hint...the aircraft photographed is a Pearl Harbor veteran.



Sikorsky JRS-1; has to be.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 12, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> That's what's hard about it; you either know or you don't! You've given us plenty of hints...
> 
> 
> 
> Sikorsky JRS-1; has to be.



Yup...that's the puppy.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jan 12, 2019)

Nice one, never heard of this aircraft!!!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 12, 2019)

Yup. It was the Pearl Harbour reference that did it, despite all of your clues!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 12, 2019)

It's out of the restoration area? Or did you go down there?


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 13, 2019)

It was out of the restoration area. I don't know if they have plans for a full restoration. Personally, I like seeing unrestored airframes because they have more visible history than some overly-clean, unblemished restoration job. Sadly, Joe Public doesn't see things the way I do...they just see an old, tatty aircraft and complain that the museum should do something about it.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 14, 2019)

So, try this one. It's a similar theme to what was established in Mark's one.




Wot i


----------



## wuzak (Jan 14, 2019)

B-17?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2019)

P-38?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 15, 2019)

No and No.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2019)

Starship Enterprise ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 16, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Starship Enterprise ?



More akin to a Klingon Bird of Brey, actually. 

A hint, like the Sikorsky that Mark posted, it's the only one of its kind.


----------



## A4K (Jan 16, 2019)

Oh good, a nice easy one.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 16, 2019)

A4K said:


> Oh good, a nice easy one.



Aww c'mon you guys! Where's your sense of adventure!  Okay, a couple of hints, it's not American, so that rules out the P-38, B-17 etc. The photo is taken of the only survivor of its type, so its rare and exists in a museum (yes, I did do a walkaround of it, but it hasn't been published yet). It's of a similar vein to Mark's which means its of a nautical persuasion. It was born out of a niche wartime requirement.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 16, 2019)

G'day Grant. Well, I don't wanna ask too many questions....so, the Saunders Roe SR.A/1 seems to fit your description above?
On the Wiki site I think I'm seeing that metal strip in that soft green light...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 16, 2019)

The Apache A-36?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 16, 2019)

Quite right, Graeme. Good spotting. The Saunders Roe SR.A/1 jet powered flying boat fighter.





0207 Solent Sky SRA.1

More here: Saunders-Roe SR.A/1 - Wikipedia


----------



## gumbyk (Jan 16, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> Quite right, Graeme. Good spotting. The Saunders Roe SR.A/1 jet powered flying boat.
> 
> View attachment 525998
> 0207 Solent Sky SRA.1
> ...



Good God Man!!!
That monstrosity is uuuuugly!!!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 16, 2019)

It's big too, yet they still managed to give the pilot the smallest cockpit canopy possible!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 17, 2019)

For a floatplane fighter, it actually looks pretty decent. You just have to pick the angle (and take off the beaching wheels).


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 17, 2019)

Well done sir! Very well done!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Graeme (Jan 18, 2019)

Cheers!

Coming to a Forum near you - this summer....
Harry Potter and the Mysterious Airframe.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 18, 2019)

Short Sunderland?


----------



## Jager52 (Jan 18, 2019)

And its modern offspring.






nuuumannn said:


> Quite right, Graeme. Good spotting. The Saunders Roe SR.A/1 jet powered flying boat fighter.
> 
> View attachment 525998
> 0207 Solent Sky SRA.1
> ...


----------



## Graeme (Jan 18, 2019)

buffnut453 said:


> Short Sunderland?



Not the Sunderland Mark. This is much bigger...


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 18, 2019)

Spruce Goose then?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2019)

Short Shetland ?


----------



## Graeme (Jan 18, 2019)

buffnut453 said:


> Spruce Goose then?



Too big now. No water involved.

Not the Shetland Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2019)

Brabazon ?


----------



## Graeme (Jan 19, 2019)

Not the Brabazon mate.
A little more of the photo...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2019)

Titanic 2, the flying version !!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 19, 2019)

That Kalinin abortion, perhaps?


----------



## Graeme (Jan 19, 2019)

Sorry Dave, it's not a Ruskie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 19, 2019)

I sense we're approaching stalling speed with this one, so a couple of big clues. Harry Potter was photographed crawling through the starboard wing in September 1949.
And...


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 19, 2019)

Must be a Beverley


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 19, 2019)

universal freighter | carrying cargo | elevator trimming | 1950 | 0572 | Flight Archive


----------



## Graeme (Jan 19, 2019)

herman1rg said:


> universal freighter | carrying cargo | elevator trimming | 1950 | 0572 | Flight Archive



Nicely done Herman.


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 19, 2019)

Try this one


----------



## Graeme (Jan 19, 2019)

The very pretty Hirsch H.100...

Hirsch H.100 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 19, 2019)

Good eye, Graeme!


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 20, 2019)

Damn, and yes you got it straight away


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 20, 2019)

herman1rg said:


> Damn, and yes you got it straight away



Don't feel too bad. Some of us would never have got that in 100 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 20, 2019)

buffnut453 said:


> Don't feel too bad. Some of us would never have got that in 100 years.


No worries, just joking along


----------



## Graeme (Jan 20, 2019)

Cheers Herman.

Post another one - or someone else can have a turn.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2019)

Well played sir!


----------



## ironfly28 (Jan 21, 2019)

Polikarpov I-16


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2019)

OK, let's keep this running.
See what you can make of this.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 1, 2019)

K-Class blimp gondola?


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 1, 2019)

I thought it was the cab of a train from the Piccadilly Line!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 1, 2019)

"I can make a hat, I can make a brooch, I can make a pterodactyl..."


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2019)

None of the above chaps, but here's a clue.
The area seen was the very first of it's kind in the World.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 1, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> "I can make a hat, I can make a brooch, I can make a pterodactyl..."



Dangit, you owe me a cup of coffee and a new monitor!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 1, 2019)

Overstrand? IIRC some enthusiasts were scratch-building a 1:1 scale replica using as many original parts as possible.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2019)

Yep, it's the World's first power-operated gun turret, on the nose of the B.P. Overstrand, on display at the Norfolk and Suffolk Aviation Museum.
Well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 1, 2019)

Overstrand....a design that could almost be French but just isn't quite ugly enough!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 1, 2019)

My first thought was one of the old French bombers but it did not have drapes.

Well done sir!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 28, 2019)

Must be time for a new one...


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 28, 2019)

XB-70 Valkyrie?


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 1, 2019)

I agree


----------



## Graeme (Mar 1, 2019)

It's German...


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 1, 2019)

The Valkyrie's not German, Graeme!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 1, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> The Valkyrie's not German, Graeme!





Right, looks like I've gotta show the whole plane to rid you of this Valkyrie fixation.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 5, 2019)

Time to land this one - The Valkyrie looking machine was the Richter Flugzeugbau Delta Dart II from 1996....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 11, 2019)

Hell no, never would have gotten that, Graeme.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2019)

Me either...never in a million years.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 12, 2019)

I had absolutely no idea either...


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 16, 2019)

I think Graeme is cheating with that one! He shouldn't be allowed to play!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 17, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> I think Graeme is cheating with that one! He shouldn't be allowed to play!



Ha! Says the man who posted a small wheel on a Guppy. 
Ya know mate I tried your "wheel" photo on three other forums - and no one could identify where it came from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 17, 2019)

Graeme, you've come up with some of the best challenges since Gary started this thread, don't let Grant sway you from your mission!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2019)

OK, let's keep this going.
Try this one.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 6, 2019)

1961 Volkswagon bus?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2019)

Not quite - but there are similarities !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 6, 2019)

Noratlas?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2019)

Nope, not a Noratlas, but it is twin - engined.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2019)

OK, here's a clue - it could possibly have a Nordic connection .................................


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2019)

No takers ?


----------



## Geedee (Apr 17, 2019)

Vickers Viking ?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2019)

Yep, it's the Viking at Brooklands.
Here's the (almost) complete aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 18, 2019)

Damn, another one I would never had got.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 18, 2019)

WTG, Gary!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2019)

Never heard of that one before, nicely done.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 20, 2019)

Have ago at this one


----------



## herman1rg (Apr 20, 2019)

F-15


----------



## Geedee (Apr 20, 2019)

herman1rg said:


> F-15


 Sorry, not a '15


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 20, 2019)

Looks a bit like an early variant Javelin with the "pen knib" fairing. That said, it doesn't look quite right so I may be talking nonsense ("What's new?" I hear you ask!!).


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 20, 2019)

Concorde?


----------



## Geedee (Apr 21, 2019)

Not a Javelin and not as fast as Concorde.

It's twin engined, twin seat, has an all-moving tailplane and its lineage can be traced back to 1946.


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 21, 2019)

Lightning (English Electric, of course)? Photo of the tail flipped by 90 degrees?

UPDATE: Disregard...it's not a Frightening. Sheesh...I'm answering myself now. Must be going nuts!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 21, 2019)

Crafty thinking ! (might file that one away for later use  )...but nope, sorry, not a 'Frightening


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 21, 2019)

B-45 Tornado perhaps?

UPDATE: Nah...that's not right either. The B-45 doesn't have that dip in between the exhausts.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 21, 2019)

Sea Vixen?


----------



## Geedee (Apr 21, 2019)

Graeme said:


> Sea Vixen?


 
Indeedy !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 21, 2019)

Cheers Gary. 

Another to ponder....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 22, 2019)

Bristol Blenheim?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2019)

Prototype Whitley mock-up ?


----------



## herman1rg (Apr 22, 2019)

I think it might the front turret of a Whitley

Edit: one minute behind Terry


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 22, 2019)

Whitley?


----------



## Graeme (Apr 22, 2019)

It is a turret mock-up that was never fitted and it is British. However it isn't a bomber. If you look very closely you can just make out the cockpit at the extreme left.
First flight was in 1934.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2019)

Hawker Hotspur, perhaps?


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 23, 2019)

Westland-Hill Pterodactyl V turret fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 23, 2019)

That's the one Grant. 







A couple more of the proposed turret...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 25, 2019)

Righto, I'll put something up over the next day or so. School hols with the wee yuns right nooo.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 25, 2019)

What 

Try this.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 26, 2019)

Flash Gordon's space ship!


----------



## wingnuts (Apr 26, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Yep, it's the Viking at Brooklands.
> Here's the (almost) complete aircraft.
> 
> 
> View attachment 535366


The military (RAF) version was the Valetta, and later the Varsity, slightly bigger and with tricycle landing gear


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 26, 2019)

wingnuts said:


> The military (RAF) version was the Valetta, and later the Varsity, slightly bigger and with tricycle landing gear



Indeed, but the Viking also served as a military aircraft; the first export customer was Argentina, which used the type as military transport. This survivor was reputedly Juan Peron's personal transport:




Viking

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi Grant.
Your porthole above - does it belong to a seaplane?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2019)

Looks familiar, but can't place it - thinking F-84, but only vaguely.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 27, 2019)

Graeme, no. Terry, I'm kinda expecting you to be familiar with this one in particular, but not an F-84. Hint, WW2 and water does play a part.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 28, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> , WW2 and water does play a part.



British anti-submarine Grumman Avenger?


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 28, 2019)

No Graeme, but close.


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 28, 2019)

Hellcat fighter-recce variant?


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 29, 2019)

buffnut453 said:


> Hellcat fighter-recce variant?



Yup. On display at the FAA Museum, Yeovilton.




Hellcat KE209

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rprosperi (May 2, 2019)

BF-108 Taifun ?


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2019)

???


----------



## Geedee (May 3, 2019)

rprosperi said:


> BF-108 Taifun ?



Sorry. not a 108. 

We've identified the aircraft from the post No 9429. We are now waiting for Buffnut (who correctly identified it as a a Wildcat) to post a photo from anywhere on any 'plane and we will try and identify that one. Whoever guesses correctly will then post a photo from yet another plane etc etc.

Wait for the new photo and join in


----------



## buffnut453 (May 3, 2019)

Ok...I took the subtle hint that, yet again, I'm delinquent!

I'm thinking this one might be too easy for some of you...then again, I seem to recall saying something similar before.


----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2019)

Lockheed Constellation ?


----------



## buffnut453 (May 3, 2019)

Not a Connie.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 3, 2019)

Armstrong Whitworth A.W.52 Flying wing?


----------



## buffnut453 (May 4, 2019)

Told you someone would get it quickly. A.W. 52 it is - IMHO, one of the most attractive flying wings ever built. Here's the full pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2019)

Good one, and well done.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 4, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Armstrong Whitworth A.W.52 Flying wing?


Good call!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 5, 2019)

Nice work Capt Vick!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 6, 2019)

Nicely done Jim!


----------



## T Bolt (May 6, 2019)

Good one!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 6, 2019)

Try this...


----------



## Token (May 6, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 537276
> 
> 
> Try this...



Polikarpov I-16 cockpit? Although the windscreen frame and the trim look wrong for that.

T!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 6, 2019)

Sorry no...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 6, 2019)

Gloster E.28 cockpit?


----------



## Token (May 6, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 537276
> 
> 
> Try this...



Messerschmitt Me 209 V1 (the purpose built racing aircraft, not the follow-on to the Bf 109).

T!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 6, 2019)

Missed this thread.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 6, 2019)

Aaron! Good to see you


----------



## GrauGeist (May 6, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Missed this thread.


Have your gunsight recalibrated, perhaps


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 7, 2019)

Token said:


> Messerschmitt Me 209 V1 (the purpose built racing aircraft, not the follow-on to the Bf 109).
> 
> T!



Ding, Ding, Ding!!!! We have a winner!


----------



## Token (May 7, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Ding, Ding, Ding!!!! We have a winner!



Lets try this one, it might be pretty easy, but I find it amusing anyway.







T!


----------



## Graeme (May 8, 2019)

The Budd RB-1 Conestoga?


----------



## Token (May 8, 2019)

Graeme said:


> The Budd RB-1 Conestoga?




Yeppers, that is the one. The shape always makes me wonder if the designers of the Serenity (Firefly) ever saw that thing.






Over to you...

T!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 8, 2019)

Damn! Great guess!


----------



## gumbyk (May 8, 2019)

Token said:


> Yeppers, that is the one. The shape always makes me wonder if the designers of the Serenity (Firefly) ever saw that thing.
> 
> View attachment 537439
> 
> ...


Looks like the Caribou's French cousin...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 8, 2019)

The Bristol 170 looks a great deal like the RB-1, too.


----------



## Graeme (May 9, 2019)

Regrettably - *OPEN HOUSE.*


----------



## Graeme (May 9, 2019)

OK.
Found something to continue with...


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2019)

FIAT G.49 ?


----------



## Graeme (May 9, 2019)

No mate....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 9, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> Have your gunsight recalibrated, perhaps




Just been gone for a while.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 9, 2019)

Token said:


> Yeppers, that is the one. The shape always makes me wonder if the designers of the Serenity (Firefly) ever saw that thing.
> 
> View attachment 537439
> 
> ...




I hate to be rude, but that looks like the "water head baby" of aircraft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 10, 2019)

Turbo Mentor?


----------



## Graeme (May 10, 2019)

Not the Turbo Mentor Jim.
Panning back....


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 10, 2019)

T-34 (plain old) Mentor?


----------



## Graeme (May 11, 2019)

Not a Mentor - new or old...


----------



## T Bolt (May 11, 2019)

Duel cockpit Sea Fury


----------



## Graeme (May 12, 2019)

Not a Sea Fury.

First flight was in 1955.
Wiki says just over 100 built.


----------



## bobm4360 (May 12, 2019)

Temco T-35 "Buckaroo"


----------



## Token (May 12, 2019)

Graeme said:


> OK.
> Found something to continue with...
> 
> View attachment 537550




Soko 522 Ikarus

T!


----------



## Graeme (May 12, 2019)

That's him Token.


----------



## Token (May 12, 2019)

Graeme said:


> That's him Token.



OK, lets try this one...






T!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 12, 2019)

Oh I think I know this one...is it a Grumman Tigercat drone controller with a Grumman Bearcat canopy above and behind the cockpit?


----------



## Token (May 12, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh I think I know this one...is it a Grumman Tigercat drone controller with a Grumman Bearcat canopy above and behind the cockpit?



That is a really good guess, and it does look very much like one of those cropped this close, however I think you would still see the antenna mast of the F7F-2D, even cropped this tight. Good guess, but not it.

T!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 13, 2019)

Token said:


> That is a really good guess, and it does look very much like one of those cropped this close, however I think you would still see the antenna mast of the F7F-2D, even cropped this tight. Good guess, but not it.
> 
> T!



Damn! And I already spent the winnings! What will I tell the wife?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Token (May 14, 2019)

OK, lets pan it back a bit, include more of the aircraft.






T!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 14, 2019)

Is in an Arsenal?


----------



## Token (May 14, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is in an Arsenal?


 
No, it is not.

T!


----------



## llemon (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Token (May 15, 2019)

Since we still have no answer on this one, panning back a little further, showing more of the aircraft.






T!

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## llemon (May 15, 2019)

curtiss seahawk


----------



## Graeme (May 15, 2019)

Token said:


> Since we still have no answer on this one, panning back a little further, showing more of the aircraft.



Exceptional piece of cropping Token. 
I looked at many teardrop canopies but firmly believed it was a large radial fighter aircraft.....


----------



## Token (May 15, 2019)

llemon said:


> curtiss seahawk



I was going to ask for the specific designation, vs just the name, but I did not specify that up front, so you got it. Specifically this is an SC-2 Seahawk, vs the much more common SC-1. The SC-1 had a very different canopy, the SC-2 (At least the first one, if not all 9 of them) had this bubble canopy and no tall antenna mast forward, although some of the SC-2's had a tall mast aft in about the same location this one has a short mast.






Over to you.

T!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 15, 2019)




----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2019)

Actually, the Curtiss SC-1 was a single-seat and the SC-2 was a two-seater.

The subject in the game's photograph is a SC-1 - this is a SC-2:

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2019)

I don't believe the Seahawk was ever built as a two seater in the traditional sense, certainly not in the picture above where closing the canopy would decapitate the guy in the back with the framing attached to the canopy frame. Though I do believe that all, or most versions, used space in the rear fuselage somewhere to house rescued personnel. 

The confusion may come in because EDO designed a similar aircraft, that did come in proper single or dual seat versions.

All this I think I gleaned from the respective two Ginter Naval Fighters books.


----------



## llemon (May 16, 2019)

Token said:


> Over to you.
> 
> T!



This type did see service during WW2. Possibly used by multiple nations.


----------



## Token (May 17, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> Actually, the Curtiss SC-1 was a single-seat and the SC-2 was a two-seater.
> 
> 
> The subject in the game's photograph is a SC-1 - this is a SC-2:
> View attachment 538330








I am pretty sure that the above image you have called an SC-2 is instead a standard SC-1, in Hawaii, in 1946.

The subject of the photograph I posted as a query in the game is BuNo 119529, which is, I believe, an SC-2 ( NH 87993 Curtiss SC-2 (BU no. 119529) ). That should be the first SC-2 produced, after the XSC-1 which had a very similar canopy. That photo was taken at PAX in September of 1947, or at least the wet print copy I have is so labeled as well as the web link above. I have seen images of at least one, and probably two, other aircraft with the same bubble canopy (but other varied features) and in the BuNo spread of the SC-2. I have not managed to find images of all the SC-2's produced to see if they all have the bubble canopy or not.


Below is a picture of the next SC-2 in series, BuNo 119530, also at PAX. Note it has the blown bubble canopy also and the location f the antenna mast. I have seen images of this aircraft on a ship, I think it was on BB-63 in 1948 or 49, and it was equipped with the same canopy at that time.






The production SC-1 had a very different canopy from the bubble shown in the picture I posted. It has noticeable bows. This is how more than 500 of the SC-1's were equipped.











Of course, it is possible that the canopy in the pictures I posted as SC-2's were a mod done at PAX after production, I have no information on that, but if so it was done to more than one SC-2 and it was used this way in the fleet after that. Every confirmed (by BuNo) SC-2 picture I have seen has the bubble canopy, while the SC-1 had the bowed canopy as in the picture you posted and the two examples of SC-1 I posted above. Also, the antenna mast on the SC-1's was forward and tall, while the SC-2's were aft and port side, and some were shorter.

T!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Token (May 17, 2019)

llemon said:


> This type did see service during WW2. Possibly used by multiple nations.
> View attachment 538379



Hmmm, that could be a tough one. Is the complete aircraft in this image, i.e., is it missing a second set of wings?

T!


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2019)

PZL P-7 ?


----------



## Graeme (May 17, 2019)

To my eyes it looks like a very old "M" frame undercart structure with the starboard wheel bent forward. What really looks odd to me is that wheel looks as big, in diameter, to the radial engine? This is not a powerful machine?


----------



## Graeme (May 17, 2019)

And is that another one at the back? Is that a townend ring and wheel at the back of the trailer?....


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 17, 2019)

I'm thinking a biplane based on the landing gear. Isn't that a townsend ring up front?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2019)

Seems like Llemon hasn't been back to confirm or deny his entry in Post # 318, so, to keep this going for now, try this one.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2019)

Clues needed ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 17, 2019)

Yes please


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2019)

It's a twin-engined, familiar shape, from a different source ...................


----------



## Geedee (Jun 17, 2019)

llemon said:


> View attachment 538219



B-4 Hawker Hart ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 17, 2019)

Li-2?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 17, 2019)

L2D Type 0 perhaps?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2019)

Yep, it's the port side doors on the Hungarian registered Lisunov, seen at Duxford for the Daks over Duxford / Normandy events. Looks like Jim got there first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 18, 2019)

Way to go, Jim!

That almost looked like a vintage photo, Terry, so I took a shot at the Nakajima L2D...sadly, none exist except at various wreck-sites.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 18, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Yep, it's the port side doors on the Hungarian registered Lisunov, seen at Duxford for the Daks over Duxford / Normandy events. Looks like Jim got there first.
> 
> 
> View attachment 542200


It was a real pity to see that she was the only one without control locks fitted during the event. Was watching her rudder banging against the stops on a coupe of occasions !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 19, 2019)

Try this one, it was new to me!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 19, 2019)

Wow, that's beautiful


----------



## Graeme (Jun 20, 2019)

That's a big "part" ya showing there Jim. Cheers for that. The Ford Model 14-A. My source says it never flew...


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 20, 2019)

That looks for all the world like a monoplane variant of the HP42:

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2019)

Graeme said:


> That's a big "part" ya showing there Jim. Cheers for that. The Ford Model 14-A. My source says it never flew...



Congratulations! It is indeed. Thought it would last longer then that, seeing as I just discovered it myself!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 20, 2019)

And only 3 engines.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 21, 2019)

Cheers Jim. This should be easier...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 21, 2019)

Bartini Beriev VVA-14 ?


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 21, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Bartini Beriev VVA-14 ?



A who-da-wadda? Never, EVER heard of that. Sheesh...and I thought I knew about aircraft! Back of the class for me with an "F" and a "Must try harder" note!


----------



## Graeme (Jun 21, 2019)

Back to you Jim!


----------



## Token (Jun 21, 2019)

Graeme said:


> That's a big "part" ya showing there Jim. Cheers for that. The Ford Model 14-A. My source says it never flew...


Yeah, looks very heavy for the power and lifting area.

T!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 21, 2019)

What is this, specifically?


----------



## Graeme (Jun 21, 2019)

I'll go for the Japanese long range research aircraft - Gasuden Koken.
I got another source calling it the Tokyo Gasu Denki Koken...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 21, 2019)

I concur with Graeme, that's a Gasuden Koken-Ki


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 22, 2019)

Yup, you're up Graeme


----------



## Graeme (Jun 22, 2019)

Thanks Jim.
I'd like to hand control to Dave (GrauGeist)


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 23, 2019)

Well...alrighty then, thanks Graeme!

Ok gang...let's try this one:


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 23, 2019)

First thought was the *Gloster E.28/39*


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 23, 2019)

It is not a jet aircraft.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 23, 2019)

It's a Caproni Vizzola F.4.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 23, 2019)

buffnut453 said:


> It's a Caproni Vizzola F.4.


It is indeed, well done!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 23, 2019)

Bravo!


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 24, 2019)

I tried playing with the photo to see if I could decipher the logo, didn't work. Well Done Buffnut


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 24, 2019)

Man, I'm starting to think I need to stay in the kiddie pool


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 24, 2019)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man, I'm starting to think I need to stay in the kiddie pool



I had no clue what it was. It just had an Italian vibe and so I googled "Italian fighters world war 2" and one of the image results was the same photo used for the question....so I'm not as smart as I look, I just know how to Google.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 26, 2019)

Geedee said:


> B-4 Hawker Hart ?



Hi Garry.
I don't think so - the Hart is a much bigger aircraft with a different undercart structure. I sent the photo to a friend in the UK who is simply brilliant at aircraft identification - but no luck. It's also possible the trailer is a composite collection of various aircraft parts - not just one.

His thoughts...

_"I reckon the "key" to identifying the wreck(s) (as more than one on the trolley looks likely) is to find something with a cowl with that semicircular scallop in its rim! It doesn't look like the result of damage and looks to have been deliberately formed! 🤔 I cannot recall seeing something like that before, so find that feature and you're nearly there! 😎"_

_



_

Tis a pity "IIemon_"_ never returned with the answer - but this thread regularly staggers, stumbles.....and stalls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jmcalli2 (Jun 29, 2019)

BELL XFL-1 AIRABONITA?



Geedee said:


> Taking Terry's idea for an aircraft recce comp (and after discussion) I'd like to start this as a game.
> 
> The idea is simple...show a small part of a plane and everyone tries to guess what its from. Once the 'plane is correclty identified, the full picture is posted and then the winner posts a cropped image from their pictures...and so on and so on. This is not the same as the Aircraft Identification thread where the complete 'plane is shown for ID'ing
> 
> ...


----------



## Token (Jun 29, 2019)

jmcalli2 said:


> BELL XFL-1 AIRABONITA?



You do realize you have quoted and are responding to a post made 9 years ago, and answered then also? The answer to the post you are responding to is the Polikarpov I-16, an airplane that has been used at least 3 times in this thread that I know of 


buffnut453 probably has the ball currently, having guessed the correct aircraft in the last image posted (the Caproni Vizzola F.4 posted by GrauGeist), but he has not yet posted a new image. llemon posted an image that was never identified, but then never came back to include more data / hints / the answer after it was obvious everything stalled, so the game moved on.

T!


----------



## Graeme (Jul 16, 2019)

Must be time for a new one...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 16, 2019)

Arado Ar 396?


----------



## Graeme (Jul 16, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2019)

Pilatus P-2 ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 17, 2019)

That Swiss job with the long nose and the triple tail?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2019)

No, the Swiss job with the not quite as long nose and single fin (as used in the movie 'The Eagle has Landed'), which might be a P-2 - I get confused with numbers !!!

EDIT:- Yep, I should have typed P-2. I've edited my original response.


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 17, 2019)

Buchon


----------



## Graeme (Jul 17, 2019)

Airframes said:


> No, the Swiss job with the not quite as long nose and single fin (as used in the movie 'The Eagle has Landed'), which might be a P-2 - I get confused with numbers !!!



Hi Terry. 
I'm pretty sure it was the French SIPA version of the German Arado that appeared in The Eagle has Landed...but I'm certain it did appear in one of the Raider;s movies with Sean Connery where it's "shot" down by startled seagulls.

The Eagle Has Landed - The Internet Movie Plane Database

Anyway, this is not a Pilatus or a Hispano....


----------



## Graeme (Jul 18, 2019)

Clue time.

It's French....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 18, 2019)

SIPA 111A


----------



## Graeme (Jul 18, 2019)

Sorry Jim, nothing at all to do with Arado or any of its derivatives...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2019)

Nord 3202 ?


----------



## Graeme (Jul 19, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Nord 3202 ?



Well done Terry, ya got there.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 19, 2019)

Terry! Good one brother


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm still on the campsite near Duxford, so don't have access to my main computer files until I get back on Sunday.
If someone else wants to throw in something, that's OK with me.


----------



## Graeme (Aug 3, 2019)

Time for another one...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 3, 2019)

Lawson airliner?


----------



## Graeme (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi Jim.

Not the Lawson airliner.
And it's not a good photo, so I've retouched it....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi Graeme,

Would have bet my life that the dog was from New Zealand

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Aug 4, 2019)

A common but understandable mistake Jim. Dog Nationality Identification (DNI) can be difficult.

Another shot - same aircraft - but before the wings were removed...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2019)

Well, isn't that an interesting specimen.

The aircraft, not the dog...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Aug 6, 2019)

Time for the entire aircraft then....


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2019)

Darn !
It's what i thought it was, but I can't remember what it's called !!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2019)

British?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 6, 2019)

Reminds me very much of the Scottish Aviation TwinPin


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2019)

Boeing Model 80?


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 6, 2019)

I was thinking Australia or perhaps South Africa


----------



## Graeme (Aug 7, 2019)

In flight.
Big clue in the background....


----------



## Graeme (Aug 7, 2019)

vikingBerserker said:


> British?



Yes. 



Geedee said:


> Reminds me very much of the Scottish Aviation TwinPin



It does.



Capt. Vick said:


> Boeing Model 80?



Nope.



herman1rg said:


> I was thinking Australia or perhaps South Africa



The first two photos are in Belmont Western Australia, 1933. No South Africans are involved.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 7, 2019)

Graeme said:


> In flight.
> Big clue in the background....
> 
> View attachment 548346



The clue is very helpful.

Just a quick search of Vickers commercial aircraft of the 1920s and 1930s reveal it is the Vickers Viastra - Wikipedia .


----------



## Graeme (Aug 7, 2019)

Indeed it is Wuzak. 

Two Viastra II machines were purchased by West Australian Airways Ltd with the first one registered as VH-UOO and the crashed specimen being VH-UOM. It appears the airline was very unhappy with them as they failed to live up to contractual performance expectations but the deal had to go through as at the time the Commonwealth Government banned the purchasing of non-British aircraft.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 8, 2019)

Graeme said:


> Indeed it is Wuzak.
> 
> Two Viastra II machines were purchased by West Australian Airways Ltd with the first one registered as VH-UOO and the crashed specimen being VH-UOM. It appears the airline was very unhappy with them as they failed to live up to contractual performance expectations but the deal had to go through as at the time the Commonwealth Government banned the purchasing of non-British aircraft.



Should have bought the 3 engine version!

Since I have no ideas, I will throw it open to everybody for the next challenge.

Perhaps you could do another one Graeme, since this one stumped us all!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2019)

Try this one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 27, 2019)

Is THAT a twin pin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2019)

Nope !


----------



## Geedee (Aug 27, 2019)

Two supports....Catalina ?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 27, 2019)

Yea, that's what I'm thinking


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2019)

Yep, it's "Miss Pick Up" at Duxford.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2019)

Great job!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 30, 2019)

Struggling to find something worthy at the moment. Have a go at this one....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2019)

A wild guess - MiG 17 ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 5, 2019)

Mig 15?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 5, 2019)

Not a Mig


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2019)

Iskra ?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 12, 2019)

It's an English Multi-engine


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2019)

Andover ?


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 12, 2019)

Short Belfast?


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2019)

zeppelin gondola ?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 13, 2019)

Hmmmmm....let me see...nope


----------



## wuzak (Oct 15, 2019)

Bristol Beaufighter


----------



## Geedee (Oct 15, 2019)

I like your thinking but sorry, not a Beau.

Don't think Beaufighters carried racehorses much anyway, even after conversion


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 15, 2019)

Belfast?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2019)

Vickers Vanguard / Merchantman ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Oct 20, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Vickers Vanguard / Merchantman ?


You got it Sir. Taken at Brooklands

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2019)

Good one Gary. It was surrounded by scaffold staging, being worked on, when we where there in March. Shame, as it's the first time I had seen one, since being onboard a BEA Vanguard at Turnhouse, around 1966 !

OK, try this one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 20, 2019)

Is it a Miles product?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2019)

Not Miles, Jim, but it is British.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 22, 2019)

Was thinking this sits under the clockwork on some DC3's, but the perspective / angle is wrong. Then figured it was the front intake for a Fiat '55, but that ain't English. 
So, my guess is its a trainer of some sort...don't know why, it just looks like its from a friend of a Chippie., looks too 'agricultural and not sleek and the sort of thing you'd find attached to a fighter. 
Provost ?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2019)

Good line of deduction, my dear. Watson !
It is indeed a Percival Provost T1. this example being at Old Warden.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2019)

Well done sir!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 27, 2019)

That caused some head scratching mate !.
How 'bout this one ?


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 27, 2019)

VC-10?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 27, 2019)

Bristol Type 188 "Flaming Pencil" ?


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 27, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Bristol Type 188 "Flaming Pencil" ?


OOh good guess


----------



## Geedee (Oct 28, 2019)

Not a VC10 or 'Flaming Pencil....never heard of that name before although I recognise the airframe !

It is a jet, more than one engine and more that one seat


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 28, 2019)

Geedee said:


> Not a VC10 or 'Flaming Pencil....never heard of that name before although I recognise the airframe !
> 
> It is a jet, more than one engine and more that one seat



Looks like the tail end of a HS-125.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2019)

Buccaneer?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 30, 2019)

Not a 125 or 'Brick...good tries tho 
Hmmmm.
Once you mastered this bad boy, you could play with one that had guns fitted. It was re-engined during its life.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm going round in circles here - was thinking F-104 or F-5, but doesn't seem right for either. It does look familiar, but I can't place it .................


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 30, 2019)

A-37, the immortal Tweety bird?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 30, 2019)

Not a Tweet.

Its a low wing tandem....big giveaway


----------



## Graeme (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi Gary.

I've been trying to figure out the shape by the reflections - unsuccessfully.
To my eyes the exhaust is buried deep in the trailing edge close to the fuselage and the main undercart seems to be waaaaay out near the wingtip?
Dunno what the tail is doing...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 4, 2019)

A C-100 Canuck?


----------



## Geedee (Nov 5, 2019)

Hey Graeme, Dude, you're doing some serious effort into this one mate ! . Quite a wide track undercart but single wheel only. A couple of 4 seat versions were built but didn't go into production. 
Capt V, Not a Canuck...considerably smaller 
This one sports a non standard paintjob.
V interesting tail.
And the correct answer is.....


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 5, 2019)

Gotta be a Fouga Magister then.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 5, 2019)

My apologies chaps, giving you b*m info when I said it was a low wing. I was looking at the cropped image and took the fillets you can just see as the wing not the engine fairing ! Doh ....yup, I knoww, I'm sacked !
I'll stop playing for a while and go hide in shame 
Yup, well done sir.
Took these at my first visit to Oshkosh way back in 2004.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2019)

That was a Fougan hard one !
I thought I was looking at the nose, you sneaky bar steward !

Well done Graeme.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 5, 2019)

Totally agree! That was a head scratcher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 5, 2019)

I thought about playing with the distorted "N" number to try and get a read on it, but decided that would be cheating.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 6, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Well done Graeme.



I didn't solve it Terry - Mark did.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 6, 2019)

Oops !
I should have gone to "Specsavers" !!


----------



## Graeme (Nov 26, 2019)

Must be time for a new one...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 26, 2019)

If I keep guessing Twin Pioneer eventually I will be right...right?


----------



## Graeme (Nov 26, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> If I keep guessing Twin Pioneer eventually I will be right...right?



Wrong.


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 26, 2019)

Graeme said:


> Wrong.


It looks quite Hurel-Dubois except for that pesky pylon like object.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 26, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> It looks quite *Hurel-Dubois* except for that pesky pylon like object.



That'll do me fine. 
The HD-34 to be precise. The pylon object is an air sampling pod.

Step up and take the stage Jet!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 26, 2019)

Well done sir!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2019)

Would not have gotten that one.


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 27, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Well done sir!


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 27, 2019)

vikingBerserker said:


> Would not have gotten that one.


On occasion the squirrel gets lucky.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 27, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Well done sir!


Weight-watchers Twin-Pin

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 7, 2020)

Gotta be time for a new one...


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 7, 2020)

Hmmm - appears to be a PRU of some sort...

WWII vintage, perhaps?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 7, 2020)

Hi Dave.
Post War. Very well known aircraft - Wiki says nearly 1,500 built - and yes, this is the reconnaissance version.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 8, 2020)

French...


----------



## Graeme (Feb 10, 2020)

More...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2020)

Brequet ?


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 10, 2020)

Mirage IIIRD?

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 10, 2020)

Indeed it is Grant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks Graeme. Mirages are sexy. I'll come up with something soon. I won't make it too hard!


----------



## rprosperi (Feb 10, 2020)

oops


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 10, 2020)

Try this.




DSC_0412


----------



## Token (Feb 10, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> Try this.
> 
> View attachment 569308
> DSC_0412



Has a very Boeing feel to it, especially with those eyebrow windows. Boeing E-8 JSTARS?

T!


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 10, 2020)

Nope. More modern.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 12, 2020)

Come on now, don't be shy. A hint, it's a transport.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 12, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> Come on now, don't be shy. A hint, it's a transport.



Not so much shy, just ignorant on modern aircraft. 
Is it the C-27 Spartan?


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 12, 2020)

Bingo Graeme. See, that wasn't hard. My image is an RAAF example. Theirs are the only ones in that particular shade of green, or whatever colour that is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 14, 2020)

Cheers Grant.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 14, 2020)

According to Wiki - this aircraft remained in military service until 1948.


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 15, 2020)

Eastern European?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 15, 2020)

French design used by the Swiss.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2020)

Dewoitine D-26 ?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 15, 2020)

That's him Terry. 

Dewoitine D.26 - Wikipedia


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2020)

Bit of a guess - thought it was a Moraine at first.
OK, not a very good one, just a quick choice from my files, but what's this ?


----------



## jetcal1 (Feb 16, 2020)

what's this?
[ATTACH=full said:


> 569976[/ATTACH]



One of the last things a bug sees?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 18, 2020)

P-40F? Specifically this P-40F?




P-40F static

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2020)

Yep, that's the exact one. Didn't think it would take long to solve !
Sorry, can't post the full pic until I get this Win 10 problem resolved.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks Terry, it was the camo that gave it away. Hm, computers...


----------



## Graeme (Mar 4, 2020)

Moving on...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 4, 2020)

Triton?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 5, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Triton?



I like your thought process Jim - but not the Triton.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 5, 2020)

Sycamore?

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 5, 2020)

Ya got me!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2020)

Knew I had seen that somewhere before.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2020)

Try this one:


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 7, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Try this one:
> 
> View attachment 572496


Northrop C-125?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 7, 2020)

You are correct Sir! Well done!


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 7, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> You are correct Sir! Well done!



Strut/Oil cooler interface. (funny, I've pulled two winners. both high wing, be-strutted and fixed gear. )


----------



## Graeme (Mar 9, 2020)

Have you got a puzzler for us jetcal1?


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Okay, Graeme,


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 13, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> Okay, Graeme,
> 
> View attachment 572774


Well, looks like no one likes this one.
Here's another of the same aircraft;


----------



## Graeme (Mar 15, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> Well, looks like no one likes this one.




Not so, I just personally have no idea what it is. More clues please - at your leisure.


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 15, 2020)

Curtiss Wright SNC perhaps?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Graeme said:


> Not so, I just personally have no idea what it is. More clues please - at your leisure.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 15, 2020)

Cheers for the visual clue mate.
Full credit to Mark (Buffnut) who was much faster than me.
I never knew the undercarriage opened like that...

Curtiss-Wright CW-22 - Wikipedia


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 16, 2020)

Being a fan of the CW-21B helped with that one. 

How about this one. It's a bit grainy but hopefully there's enough in there for people to identify the aircraft:


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 16, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> Being a fan of the CW-21B helped with that one.
> 
> How about this one. It's a bit grainy but hopefully there's enough in there for people to identify the aircraft:
> 
> View attachment 573633


That's an airplane?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2020)

Norwegian 'one off' camouflage on Gloster Gladiator ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 17, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Norwegian 'one off' camouflage on Gloster Gladiator ?



Right first time. That didn't last long. 

Here's the full image:


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2020)

Only got it due to following Andy'S (Crimea River) Gladiator build in the current GB !!
It was the camouflage pattern that looked familiar, so the rest was fairly easy.
I'll be back soon with something.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2020)

OK, try this one. It'll either be very easy, or take some time .................


----------



## Graeme (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi Terry.
Bristol 188?

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2020)

Yep, it is indeed the Bristol Type 188, the stainless steel 'flaming pencil' test aircraft, preserved at RAFM Cosford.
And I thought it might be you who got it Graeme !!
Here's a shot of the complete aircraft, taken during an earlier visit to Cosford.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 18, 2020)

Holy Crap that was impressive!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (Mar 18, 2020)

From the front it looks a little like a baby SR-71.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2020)

Never would have gotten that one. Good one!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 19, 2020)

Thanks Terry.
I'm happy to pass the baton onto anyone waiting to have a go. 
Cheers.


----------



## rochie (Mar 19, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Yep, it is indeed the Bristol Type 188, the stainless steel 'flaming pencil' test aircraft, preserved at RAFM Cosford.
> And I thought it might be you who got it Graeme !!
> Here's a shot of the complete aircraft, taken during an earlier visit to Cosford.
> 
> ...


i almost always know the subject when Terry posts one, usually because i was probably stood next to him when he pressed the shutter button

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 19, 2020)

rochie said:


> i almost always know the subject when Terry posts one, usually because i was probably stood next to him when he pressed the shutter button



That's insider trading! There are laws against that kind of thing, y'know!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 19, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> That's insider trading! There are laws against that kind of thing, y'know!!!


i know, tempted sooo many times to answer them and look all knowledgeable and clever !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2020)

You'd have to work harder to do that !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 19, 2020)

Graeme said:


> Hi Terry.
> Bristol 188?
> 
> View attachment 574061


That was fast.


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 19, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> That was fast.



Yes, the Bristol 188 was pretty fast!

Ooops...you meant Graeme's response. 





I'll get my coat!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2020)

OK, it's been a month, so let's get this going again.
Try this ....................


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 21, 2020)

Initial gut reaction was DH Dragon/Rapide but I don't think that's right.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2020)

Not a Dragon Rapide.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 21, 2020)

You stole my mixer head!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 21, 2020)

It looks like a generator prop on a glider. Me-163?


----------



## Geedee (Apr 22, 2020)

Nope, y'all wrong. Its the spinny thing on the front of the refuelling pod in a WW1 Victor Tanker. I know this cos I flewed it on my flight sim !.

Back to normality now... Looks Brit so will say Fox Moth.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2020)

No to all I'm afraid - even though I like the idea of the WW1 Victor sim !


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 22, 2020)

Looks a bit like the impeller assembly for an airspeed indicator


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 22, 2020)

I thought 1930's bi plane aux power generator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2020)

Getting warm .............


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 22, 2020)

This is a toughy

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 23, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> This is a toughy


Indeed!

Ok Terry - going to try and narrow it down a bit. Used on a 1930's British civil type, perhaps?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2020)

dehavilland ?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2020)

!930s yes, De Havilland or civil, no.
You could be more than annoyed if you don't guess it ...............


----------



## Airframes (May 3, 2020)

Any more clues wanted ?


----------



## wuzak (May 4, 2020)

Hawker Fury?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 4, 2020)

Hawker Hart?


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2020)

Hind ?


----------



## buffnut453 (May 4, 2020)

I don't think it's a Hawker product....I can't find anything similar on any of their interwar designs. The Bulldog does have a wind-driven generator on the upper surface of the starboard lower wing but it's not the same as the one pictured, plus the Bulldog had dual rigging wires while the aircraft in the example just has one.

To be honest, I'm at something of a loss on this one. We may need to yield and have Terry offer us another clue.


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2020)

Wuzak has it.
It is indeed a Hawker Fury, in this instance an externally accurate replica of K5673, a Fury 1 from the 5th production batch of 1935, on display at the Brooklands Museum, where it was built.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 4, 2020)

Ohhh, shiny......

Nicely done.


----------



## buffnut453 (May 4, 2020)

That's not fair. The wind generator isn't visible on any contemporaneous Fury photos that I can find:



























I demand a recount!!!!


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2020)

I must admit, I don't recall seeing it either, which is one of the reasons I took the pic at the time.
I've been trying to find a relevant pic of the UK airworthy Fury ( should have loads), to see if it's fitted to that aircraft, but my wrists are so stiff and painful, it hurts to use the mouse to scroll through all the folders !
Either way, the Brooklands Fury is supposed to be externally accurate (internal construction used ex-Wellington alloy frames !), so I guess the generator was there at some point.

EDIT : Just checked my pics of the Duxford Fury, and it ain't fitted. Apologies if this has mislead anyone !


----------



## buffnut453 (May 4, 2020)

I flicked through the MMP book on the Fury and Nimrod and can't see a generator in that location in any photo, to include the many pics of the restored Fury and Nimrod at Duxford. My guess is that the generator is just on the one example. I can't imagine why they'd make a claim about it being externally accurate when it has such a clear feature that isn't present on contemporary pics.

However...enough of this idle banter. Over to Wuzak for the next pic.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 4, 2020)

Maybe it was a test feature for the airframe and or production batch, which may be why they selected that particular one to replicate?

Either way, well done!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (May 5, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> However...enough of this idle banter. Over to Wuzak for the next pic.



Could be an easy one


----------



## Graeme (May 5, 2020)

G'day Wuzak!

F-4 Phantom?


----------



## wuzak (May 5, 2020)

Yes, thought it would be easy.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 5, 2020)

Dang Graeme, you didn't even let the ink dry on his post. 

Well done!


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2020)

Great effort - I thought it was some sort of robot from Star Wars or similar !!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (May 5, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> That's not fair. The wind generator isn't visible on any contemporaneous Fury photos that I can find:
> 
> View attachment 580097
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree as the Hawker series were among the photo's that i checked online.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> I absolutely agree as the Hawker series were among the photo's that i checked online.


I even looked through the museum exhibit on line. But if this an easy game what would be the point? I had a blast looking and searching. Thanks for posting this difficult one and i hope i get an i.d. for soon.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 5, 2020)

I don't know, that one was hard. Good one.


----------



## Graeme (May 5, 2020)

Thanks Wuzak!



Snautzer01 said:


> i hope i get an i.d. for soon.



You're more than welcome to post the next quiz image mate. 
If not, then open house to anyone else.


----------



## jetcal1 (May 5, 2020)

T'was a tough one Wuzak!


----------



## J_P_C (May 7, 2020)

Polikarpov I-16


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2020)

Where ??


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 7, 2020)

...and what color is it.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 8, 2020)

"Look mummy, there's an aeroplane up in the sky"


----------



## buffnut453 (May 8, 2020)

Is it a bird? Is it a plane?...You know the rest!


----------



## B-25 Pilot (May 13, 2020)

Sense nobody's done anything lately, i'll start it up again
View attachment 581210
View attachment 581210


----------



## B-25 Pilot (May 13, 2020)

oops, i will do it again


----------



## buffnut453 (May 13, 2020)

Errr...the aircraft type is in the image title. I won't claim any prizes for "guessing" B-25.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 14, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> Errr...the aircraft type is in the image title.



This is like that scene in Dad's Army:

Captured German: "What is your name!"
Captain Mainwaring: "Don't tell him, Pike!"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## B-25 Pilot (May 14, 2020)

oh yeah, whoops, not that good at this game


----------



## Graeme (Jul 29, 2020)

Another to try...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 29, 2020)

Graeme said:


> Another to try...
> 
> View attachment 590190



Good Lord, Is that a man in there or something...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 29, 2020)

Hard to tell, someone needs to get some windex and a towel and clean that thing.


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 29, 2020)

P-38!!!!


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 30, 2020)

It's a Goldfish bowl.


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 30, 2020)

gumbyk said:


> P-38!!!!
> View attachment 590201


They probably should have let the guy out first...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 30, 2020)

OK I give, what's up with those under wing pods? Are those the ones for carrying wounded or some crazy thing?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2020)

Dang, I was going for Hall 9000.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2020)

Harrier GR3 range finder port.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 30, 2020)

Economy seats when social distancing.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jmcalli2 (Jul 30, 2020)

Graeme said:


> Another to try...
> 
> View attachment 590190


Looks like an infrared seeker


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 30, 2020)

Peter Gunn said:


> OK I give, what's up with those under wing pods? Are those the ones for carrying wounded or some crazy thing?


Yep. or observers, etc AFAIK

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jul 31, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Harrier GR3 range finder port.



Not the Harrier Terry, but it is British.
Photo reconnaissance version.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 31, 2020)

Hawker Hunter?


----------



## Graeme (Jul 31, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> Hawker Hunter?



You have it Mark!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Sep 10, 2020)

Trying another, front view with dimensions...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2020)

Sokol or something similar - can't remember the name / designation. The type that appeared in "Kelly's Heroes" ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 11, 2020)

I think Terry has it - the Soko 522?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2020)

Isn't that a British plane?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 11, 2020)

Yugoslavian, from the 50's


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2020)

No, I mean the plane we are to guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 11, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> No, I mean the plane we are to guess


Oops, my bad!


----------



## Graeme (Sep 11, 2020)

It's not British Jim.
Not the Ikarus/Soko 522 Terry/Dave.


----------



## Graeme (Sep 11, 2020)

Now adding a plan view...


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 12, 2020)

Hmmm...I'm suspecting Italian, pre-war.


----------



## Graeme (Sep 12, 2020)

Hi Dave.
I spotted this and thought it did look very "WW2-ish" - but the profile will give it away as a post-war aircraft. It's a tandem two-seat "advanced" trainer. First flight was in 1951 and this particular version is armed with two 7.7 mm mgs and can carry four10kg practice bombs.
Not British, but the engine is.
Not Italian, but it is European....

Wiki says only 51 were built.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm stumped


----------



## Graeme (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm sure you have it in your library Jim.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 12, 2020)

Oh I don't doubt that, but as you said it's impossible to know them all.


----------



## Graeme (Sep 12, 2020)

Ain't that the truth Jim.

Wanna see the side profile then?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 13, 2020)

Valmet Vihuri of the Finnish Air Force, perhaps?

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Sep 13, 2020)

Well done Dave, over to you mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 13, 2020)

That was a tough one, Graeme!

I still haven't been able to move in to my place, so my computers and books are still in storage - if anyone would like to take my place (Terry, Jim?), please, go right ahead!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2020)

Well done Dave - it had me stumped too.
I'm in Norfolk, using a lap top, so unable to access my photo files, maybe Jim can post something ?


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 13, 2020)

Here you go...probably an easy one:


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 13, 2020)

I don't know what it is, but it is armed to the teeth


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 13, 2020)

I think it’s a Tokagawa Shogunate model 97


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 13, 2020)

Martin Baker MB3?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 13, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> Martin Baker MB3?



Ding-ding-ding. Winner, winner, chicken dinner.

I didn't think it would last long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 13, 2020)

Yay! I won something 

Ok, so again, if anyone would like to take my turn, go right ahead


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 13, 2020)

Try this one...


----------



## Graeme (Sep 14, 2020)

G'day Jim.
Immediate thought was Soviet - but no.
Fixed undercarriage?
American Racer?

Yours Sincerely,
Stumped.


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 14, 2020)

Hughes H-!?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 14, 2020)

No and no...too early for a clue I think. Never would have known of it's existence until I received a book that had this picture in it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 14, 2020)

Potez 53 - the one in the photo still survives and is on display in France.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Sep 14, 2020)

Brilliant work Dave!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 14, 2020)

Graeme said:


> Brilliant work Dave!


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 15, 2020)

Well done Sir! Well done!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks, Jim!

That was a great challenge, the only reason I got it so fast, was because of reading up on the history of Potez a few years back.
The B&W photo doesn't do it justice, the aircraft is actually a gorgeous blue color.

Anyway, once again, if anyone would like to take my turn, go for it


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 15, 2020)

Yes, I agree! It was in the preface of the original French language edition of the Polikarpov I-16 book I received for free, though it was curiously absent from the English language edition. Perhaps appealing to gallic pride?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 19, 2021)

New one for 2021....


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 19, 2021)

OOOh now I think that might not be what one's first thought is.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 19, 2021)

Is it from New Zealand?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 20, 2021)

G'day Jim. Not from New Zealand. First flight was in July 1945.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 22, 2021)

I know this one so I'll keep quiet...it's a beaut !


----------



## Graeme (Feb 23, 2021)

In the photo (from the net), you can just make out morning reflections on the propeller arc.






Twin piston machine.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2021)

Hmmmm...I got nothing


----------



## Graeme (Feb 24, 2021)

A few more clues then Jim.
British.
Originally built as a 3 seat advanced trainer.
Low powered - wiki says maximum speed around 180 mph.
Post war - the cockpit and nose were reconfigured to explore the prone pilot position.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 24, 2021)

Reid and Sigrist RS.3?

I'd never have got there except for the prone pilot clue....there aren't many British types that were configured to evaluate that configuration (the Meteor is the most famous, and the airframe still survives at Cosford). I'd never heard of the RS.3 before today....once again the Forum educates!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 24, 2021)

That'll do me Mark. 

*"Although the R.S.3 was evaluated as a trainer, the type never entered production and was eventually rebuilt as the R.S.4 Bobsleigh as an experimental aircraft with the pilot in a prone position, seen as advantageous in minimising g-force effects in fighters."*

Aviation Photography - Reid and Sigrist R.S.3 Desford

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2021)

I was gonna say Sturgeon. I have never heard about this plane before. Is the bird still around? Picture looks recent to me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 25, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> I have never heard about this plane before. Is the bird still around?



I believe it's still in existence Jim.
Unlike it's forerunner - the R.S.1 - the beautifully British named *"Snargasher"*...

Reid and Sigrist R.S.1 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2021)

Cool! Never heard of that one either. Reminds me of the *Hanriot H-232*

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 25, 2021)

That's a new one for me.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 25, 2021)

Definitely looks French to me!


----------



## topspeed (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello !

What is this then ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 1, 2021)

Come now!


----------



## WARSPITER (Mar 1, 2021)

That is what happens when you don't check that the correct number of boxes in the flat pack were delivered before you start assembling the kit.

Or it could be the new tail wheel wear saving undercarriage.

Or it could be the new series - In Search of an engine.

Or I could probably do with getting my daily dosage reviewed.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 1, 2021)

Theft!


----------



## topspeed (Mar 2, 2021)

Hint... this plane sustained 885 km/h vertical speed.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 2, 2021)

topspeed said:


> Hint... this plane sustained 885 km/h vertical speed.



The VL Myrsky?

VL Myrsky - Wikipedia

(Thought Hurricane originally - but the tail is completely different)

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 3, 2021)

Hmmm...
It does have a Hurricane look about it, though, Graeme.


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 3, 2021)

i was thinking Fokker D.XXI but the rudder is the wrong shape. Also, the aircraft appears to have a retractable tailwheel which makes no sense for the fixed-undercarriage Fokker.


----------



## topspeed (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes VL Myrsky was somewhat desperate attempt to eliminate the Soviet threat. Glues were poor...as the wing was fully wooden.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 3, 2021)

Wait...it's not a Hurricane?


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 3, 2021)

That’s what I thought it was.


----------



## topspeed (Mar 5, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> That’s what I thought it was.



Possibly they copied the structure as we had Hurricanes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 5, 2021)

Okay, it’s Finnish but what is it?


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 5, 2021)

VL Myrsky

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## topspeed (Mar 6, 2021)

VL Myrsky ( Storm ).

This will shortly be in a museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 6, 2021)

It’s always nice to see a classic airplane restored. Thanks for the picture, topspeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 7, 2021)

Another skeleton to identify...


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 7, 2021)

Short Scion?

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 7, 2021)

Oscar Meyer Weinermobile?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2021)

Hmm. Has the look of an Airspeed Envoy, or maybe General Aircraft Monospar ?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 8, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Short Scion?



Mark, ya on fire mate! 
Well done sir.

Short Scion II
Short Scion

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 8, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Short Scion?


wow...well done!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 8, 2021)

Well done! Huzzah!


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 8, 2021)

Is that G-AEZF ?


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 8, 2021)

It was clearly a high-wing monoplane from the pre-war period...and it was a reasonable guess that the truck was British from the repurposed yellow number plate on the side. It wasn't too many jumps from there to the Short Scion, particularly since it's clearly a surviving airframe.

I'll have to ask someone else to come up with a new challenge....I just finished a 14-hr day and the rest of the week looks like it will follow the same pattern.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 8, 2021)

Ok, I'll step up. What's this then?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 8, 2021)

Hey Jim.
I believe we're looking at the rare Cessna C-106 Loadmaster...

Cessna C-106 Loadmaster

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 9, 2021)

Looks like a winner, Graeme.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 9, 2021)

Damn Graeme! Too fast. Thought I had a winner there. Well done Sir.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 10, 2021)

This is why I come here: to learn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 10, 2021)

Thanks Jim!

Time for someone else to post a new one.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2021)

OK, I'll admit it's a bit of a naughty one, but try this ............


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2021)

I BELIEVE I am looking at a wheel well through the top of an uncovered wing, but other than that...


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 11, 2021)

Just a guess. - Meteor


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2021)

Not a Meteor, although it is British, and it's a sort of wheel well ..................


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 11, 2021)

Avro Anson


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2021)

No, not an Anson.


----------



## Simon Thomas (Mar 12, 2021)

Mosquito

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2021)

Yes indeed. It's the tail wheel "mudguard", in this instance on the prototype Mosquito at the DH Museum, Salisbury Hall.
Well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 12, 2021)

Well played Sir!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Simon Thomas (Mar 13, 2021)

I was a bit lucky with that guess, as I have seen the tail of the Mosquito from about the same angle at CH2A in Windsor a few years ago.

I have not done this before, so please let me know if I have screwed up.


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 13, 2021)

P-39?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 13, 2021)

He162

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Simon Thomas (Mar 13, 2021)

He162 it is. Well done.
Photo taken in the Canadian Aviation & Space Museum in Ottawa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 14, 2021)

Ok guys, I'm still without my computers (a year and a half later) and just have this crappy phone, so if any of you gents would like to take over, please do.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## topspeed (Mar 14, 2021)

There is an incredible story about an american ( moved to Berlin as a kid ) who flew in WW 2 the Me 162 for the germans...and got wounded into his leg from a P-51 bullet in combat.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2021)

Me 162?


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 14, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Me 162?



Is there an echo in here? 

(Check out post #9668)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Is there an echo in here?
> 
> (Check out post #9668)


No thats a He 162. I replied to the post above mine. Never heard of a me 162. Have you?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm sure they meant He162.

There was a Bf162, however.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## topspeed (Mar 15, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Me 162?




Sorry He 162.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> I'm sure they meant He162.
> 
> There was a Bf162, however.
> View attachment 616096


I know.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 15, 2021)

He 162?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 16, 2021)

Found this one on the net...


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Found this one on the net...
> 
> View attachment 616224


V- tail, not a Bonanza, Photo taken at a GA field. It's the Cirrus Jet. (Although I'm surprised the tail isn't composite.) It's not a Fouga because it's missing the control horns. That kills the V-tail inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 16, 2021)

Cirrus SF50?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 16, 2021)

jetcal1 said:


> V- tail, not a Bonanza, Photo taken at a GA field. It's the Cirrus Jet. (Although I'm surprised the tail isn't composite.) It's not a Fouga because it's missing the control horns. That kills the V-tail inventory.





GrauGeist said:


> Cirrus SF50?



You boys are quick! Nicely done. 







I started googling the Cirrus when one recently made an emergency landing at the local airport. Not something you regularly see in Australian skies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Graeme said:


> You boys are quick! Nicely done.
> 
> View attachment 616339
> 
> ...


V-tail are rare. That helped along with the relatively new Piper in the background to ID it as a contemporary picture.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 16, 2021)

Emergency landing? Not a great advertisement.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 21, 2021)

Here's another...


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 21, 2021)

Hmmm....
British, perchance?


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 21, 2021)

First thought was the Miles M.35 but that's not correct. The only other I can think of is the Kyushu J7W Shinden but I'm far from convinced.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 21, 2021)

What a weird design


----------



## Graeme (Mar 22, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> British, perchance?



Certainly is Dave.
First flight was in 1947.


----------



## Simon Thomas (Mar 22, 2021)

Heston JC.6?

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 22, 2021)

That's him. 

Heston JC.6 - Wikipedia


----------



## Simon Thomas (Mar 23, 2021)

I thought my last one would be hard, but the second attempt nailed it.
I'll try making this one harder.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2021)

H.P. Halifax aileron mass balance.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Simon Thomas (Mar 23, 2021)

Yep. 
Next time I'll post a photo of a nut.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 23, 2021)

Damn! Well done!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2021)

It's one of those distinctive objects that stick in the memory.

OK, this one will either go very quickly, or linger for some time .......................


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 23, 2021)

Hawker Hunter


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 23, 2021)

‘49 Tucker Torpedo.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 23, 2021)

Left headlight 1953 Lancia.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2021)

None of the above ....................


----------



## Graeme (Mar 23, 2021)

De Havilland Dragon Rapide?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2021)

You got it - didn't think it would last long !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks Terry.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 26, 2021)

Top speed was 400 mph.


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 26, 2021)

XF4U-1?


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 26, 2021)

Sorry, I panicked.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 27, 2021)

No need to panic Rob. 
It is American - but not from Vought.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 28, 2021)

First flight was in 1977.
Powered by a jet engine.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 30, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Top speed was 400 mph.



According to wiki - it remained controllable at airspeeds at low as 40 mph.


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 1, 2021)

It’s been a week since posting. What is it?


----------



## Graeme (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi Rob.

The Ball-Bartoe Jetwing....

Ball-Bartoe Jetwing - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 2, 2021)

That’s a new one for me!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 2, 2021)

Same here!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2021)

And here.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 2, 2021)

Weird

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Apr 2, 2021)

Darn, I actually saw that under the wing of their B-18 back in 2018. I forgot all about it!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Aug 18, 2021)

COVID lock-down where I am, so....


----------



## wuzak (Aug 18, 2021)

Victor?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2021)

F-100 Super Saber?


----------



## Graeme (Aug 18, 2021)

wuzak said:


> Victor?





GrauGeist said:


> F-100 Super Saber?



Sorry gents - but no.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2021)

First reaction is Valiant, but I'm thinking it's the one I can't remember the name of !!!


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 18, 2021)

Valiant


----------



## Graeme (Aug 18, 2021)

Not the Valiant.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2021)

Still can't remember the one I'm thinking of, but for ow, I'll go with DH Comet, at RAFM Cosford ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 18, 2021)

Is it Swiss?


----------



## Graeme (Aug 18, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is it Swiss?



I've been rumbled - why, yes it is Jim.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2021)

Hmmm...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 18, 2021)

Was it a prototype for a fighter that never flew?

Like maybe the *EFW N-20 Aiguillon* (Sting)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Aug 18, 2021)

Well, yes, yes it is Jim. 

Over to you mate.









EFW N-20 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2021)

Well done, mister!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 19, 2021)

Try this one on for size....


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 19, 2021)

*I.Ae. 30 Ñancú?*​


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 19, 2021)

Actually, that's what I would have guessed. It's wrong, but a very good guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (Aug 19, 2021)

Fw 187?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 19, 2021)

Yes Sir! Right on the money! Please contact Jan for your prize money!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (Aug 19, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yes Sir! Right on the money! Please contact Jan for your prize money!



Why thank you!

If you have any more, feel free. I have none.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Simon Thomas (Oct 20, 2021)

It's been a while, and I just stumbled on an aeroplane I had never seen before. 
I am not following the rules, as it is not my photograph. I would if I could, however none of these are left.
What struck me was the incredibly smooth surface finish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2021)

ok now i cant sleep again.


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 20, 2021)

Aaannndd Google reverse image search thinks it's a surfboard! So that's no help.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Simon Thomas (Oct 20, 2021)

It was made in Germany.


----------



## Simon Thomas (Oct 21, 2021)

The shape of the empennage is a big clue.
Next clue will likely give it away.
Even arguably the most well known WWII aeroplane was alleged to have copied the shape from one of the designers later aeroplanes.


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 21, 2021)

Simon Thomas said:


> The shape of the empennage is a big clue.








He-He-He-He-He.......64 times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Simon Thomas (Oct 21, 2021)

That's the one!
Well done.
Quite an impressive aeroplane for its time.






Baumer IV Sausewind


Developed from the B II



www.histaviation.com






https://www.fzt.haw-hamburg.de/pers/Scholz/dglr/hh/text_2010_04_15_Schnellflugdesign.pdf

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 21, 2021)

Then my answer is wrong: this is not a He-64 but *Bäumer B.IV**.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Simon Thomas (Oct 21, 2021)

The picture was right - close enough for me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 21, 2021)

D*mn I thought it was a parasol wing

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 17, 2021)

Can I play? What are these in formation?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 17, 2021)

Dewoitine 520?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2021)

Beute /captured d520


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 17, 2021)

Yup!


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 17, 2021)

How about this one?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 17, 2021)

Looks like an Interstate drone updated for civilian use.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 17, 2021)

The TDR didn't have radials.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## PFVA63 (Nov 17, 2021)

Hi,
I'm not sure what that plane is with the spatted tricycle landing gear, but I sure would like a model of it  
Pat

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 17, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 17, 2021)

lol...oh sure, toss in the X-factor, whydoncha

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 17, 2021)

Way cool! I love those mid 30s "The Future Of Aviation Design" designs. A new one for me. Thanks Capt. Vick. 
Time for a trip down Wiki lane.


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 18, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 648603



Almost. It's a Fleetwings XB Q-1, early drone prototype. Note the spatted wheels. 

Fleetwings XB Q-1 and Q-2


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 18, 2021)

What's this thing?


----------



## special ed (Nov 18, 2021)

engine starter

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 18, 2021)

special ed said:


> engine starter



Good job! Specially, Coffman starter.

Coffman starter.


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 18, 2021)

What plane in foreground?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Nov 18, 2021)

windhund116 said:


> What plane in foreground?


Maybe taken from the rear dorsal gun position of a Fw200?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 18, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 18, 2021)

Clayton Magnet said:


> Maybe taken from the rear dorsal gun position of a Fw200?


Yes. Photo bombing Allied convoy.

Plane?


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Nov 18, 2021)

windhund116 said:


> Yes. Photo bombing Allied convoy.
> 
> Plane?


Ho229?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 18, 2021)

Clayton Magnet said:


> Ho229?



Richtig! 

I'm running out of photos.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 18, 2021)

What is spinner attachment? And no, it's not cannon barrel. 

Side note: note unpainted MG barrel troughs.


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Nov 18, 2021)

My first thought is that its a huck starter hub. But I think all DB engines were started with hand cranks


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 18, 2021)

Clayton Magnet said:


> My first thought is that its a huck starter hub. But I think all DB engines were started with hand cranks


No. This one is a weird prototype.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2021)

That's a towing device/hook.










the source: 








Duell der Adler: Supermarine Spitfire gegen Messerschmitt Bf 109


Im Ringen um die Luftherrschaft spielten im Zweiten Weltkrieg Jagdflugzeuge die entscheidende Rolle. Beide Seiten befanden sich im ständigen Wettbewerb. Der technische Wettlauf zwischen der Messerschmitt Bf 109 und der Supermarine Spitfire macht dies deutlich.




www.flugrevue.de












Variante: Messerschmitt Bf 109 E


Rund 35 000 Messerschmitt Bf 109 aller Bauarten wurden produziert. Die Variante Messerschmitt Bf 109 E war die erste Ausführung der Bf 109, die nicht nur in großem Umfang an die Jagdeinheiten der Luftwaffe, sondern auch an ausländische Streitkräfte geliefert wurde.




www.flugrevue.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Clayton Magnet (Nov 18, 2021)

Wurger said:


> That's a towing device/hook.


They were towing the aircraft by the prop gearbox? dang, that sounds like a good way to break something

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2021)

Therefore the idea of towed Bf 109 was given up as soon as they got the idea.


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 18, 2021)

Pretty darn good!
_
"After a few tests at coupling, an aerial tow plow took place on April 18, 1940. The towing machine Bf 110 C-1, W.Nr. 959, CE + BU (ex D-AEGJ) flown by Dr. Wurster. Heini Dittmar sat in the towed Bf 109. After taking off from Augsburg, the team flew to Munich-Rhiem. The return flight took place in the early evening. Dittmar received an award allowance of RM 2000- for the flight. The somewhat unusual setup was no longer pursued by Messerschmidt, since the easier-to-use disposable additional containers (drop tanks) were introduced."_


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 18, 2021)

What plane is attached to this nose?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2021)

Kawasaki Ki-100

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 18, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Kawasaki Ki-100



Damn, too easy. How about this one? What is it and what plane?


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 19, 2021)

Hint. That device is fitted to this plane.


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 20, 2021)

Answer:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 21, 2021)

What plane?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 21, 2021)

Grumman F7F

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 21, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Grumman F7F



Yup!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2021)

Some good stuff windhund, but just to clarify, the object of this "game" is to post a pic, and whoever gets the correct answer first, then posts a pic, and so on.
If a correct answer is not forthcoming, then the original poster can post another pic.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 21, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Some good stuff windhund, but just to clarify, the object of this "game" is to post a pic, and whoever gets the correct answer first, then posts a pic, and so on.
> If a correct answer is not forthcoming, then the original poster can post another pic.



Okay! Sorry, didn't know the rules.


----------



## Simon Thomas (Nov 21, 2021)

I've enjoyed your pictures.

Don't beat yourself up about the rules - 95% of the posts don't follow the "Only stipulation is that you must use your own pictures....not ones from the Internet or copied / scanned in from books etc." rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## AMCKen (Nov 22, 2021)

Clayton Magnet said:


> They were towing the aircraft by the prop gearbox? dang, that sounds like a good way to break something


But, that's what it's for. Either towed by another aircraft or towed by the propellor.


----------



## RoyBoy (Nov 23, 2021)

Polikarpov I-16 Rata late tailwheel which replaced the tailskid


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2021)

???

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2021)

Echo, echo, echo ...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 23, 2021)

So the game is now to find a personal photo of a Rata with a tail wheel?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2021)

I don't think there is any trouble with finding of a such shot ...





the source: the net....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 24, 2021)

But, scraping photos off the Net is fair game? Color me cornfused. 

_*"Only stipulation is that you must use your own pictures....not ones from the Internet or copied / scanned in from books etc." rule.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2021)

If one took the time to go through the thread, they would find that GeeDee relaxed the rules to allow photos from other sources.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Simon Thomas (Nov 24, 2021)

I shall consider myself suitably chastised.
Carry on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2021)

Simon Thomas said:


> I shall consider myself suitably chastised.
> Carry on.


The original idea, was to use personal photos from our collections, which was a great idea - however, after a few hundred pages or so, we exhausted our supply!

So Gary decided to change things a bit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 24, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> The original idea, was to use personal photos from our collections, which was a great idea - however, after a few hundred pages or so, we exhausted our supply!
> 
> So Gary decided to change things a bit



Thanks!


----------



## Graeme (Nov 24, 2021)

windhund116 said:


> So the game is now to find a personal photo of a Rata with a tail wheel?



No - "RoyBoy" above is answering a challenge posted over *11 years ago*. If you go through this massive thread as Dave said, you'll see numerous posts over the years from people who answer "Polikarpov I-16 Rata" not realising (why, I don't know) the thread has well and truly moved on.

But moving on it should - it's a great thread! 👍

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2021)

Ah, I recognize that !
It's a ............... oh, b*gger, I've forgotten !
Oh, hello nurse ...............


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2021)

Hmmm...

One of those pointy thingies on Luke Skywalker's land-speeder?

Seriously, though, it seems like I'be seen that on a RAF Lightning (jet).


----------



## Graeme (Nov 25, 2021)

Dave, it does have a jet engine - but from the land of wombats and wallabies.


----------



## Simon Thomas (Nov 25, 2021)

GAF Jindivik?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2021)

I agree. That's the Jindivik drone.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2021)

So that's not a tool to ward off Drop-Bear attacks?


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 25, 2021)

I thought it was to ward off honey badgers

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 25, 2021)

Simon Thomas said:


> GAF Jindivik?



Nicely found Simon! 
*Your turn.*









GAF Jindivik - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Simon Thomas (Nov 25, 2021)

Let's try this. My photo taken in Ontario.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 25, 2021)

Simon Thomas said:


> Ontario.


 
Westland Lysander.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Simon Thomas (Nov 25, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Graeme (Nov 26, 2021)

Thanks Simon. I'm happy if someone else would like a turn.


----------



## Simon Thomas (Nov 27, 2021)

If I may try something a little different.
It is a photo I took in 1983.
The plane is obvious. Can you tell me what model it is?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 28, 2021)

I know the type but am curious to find out what unique features among that partly dismantled area would give a clue as to the model.


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 29, 2021)

Graeme said:


> No - "RoyBoy" above is answering a challenge posted over *11 years ago*. If you go through this massive thread as Dave said, you'll see numerous posts over the years from people who answer "Polikarpov I-16 Rata" not realising (why, I don't know) the thread has well and truly moved on.
> 
> But moving on it should - it's a great thread! 👍
> 
> View attachment 649407



Well, it's a pitot tube from some plane. Any hint or was this photo answered already?


----------



## Graeme (Nov 29, 2021)

windhund116 said:


> was this photo answered already?



Yes - see the top of this page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 29, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Westland Lysander.
> 
> View attachment 649508



Well... looks like RLM 65 paint. A Fi 156 Storch variant?

EDIT: UGH!!! Too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Simon Thomas (Nov 29, 2021)

Another hint:
In the year the photo was taken, there was only one of that model surviving.


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 29, 2021)

Simon Thomas said:


> Another hint:
> In the year the photo was taken, there was only one of that model surviving.



Kokusai Ki-76 Stella?


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 29, 2021)

What is this?


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 29, 2021)

Simon Thomas said:


> If I may try something a little different.
> It is a photo I took in 1983.
> The plane is obvious. Can you tell me what model it is?
> View attachment 649690



I can't even guess the general plane model/type.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2021)

windhund116 said:


> What is this?



Looking like the Waffenbehälter 81 A (WB-81A) weapon container for Ju-87.









Waffenbehälter 81 "Gießkanne" - Emmas Planes


The Waffenbehälter 81, lit. weapon container 81, was a German suspended gun pod. It was developed in 1942 to further increase the effectiveness of attackers in low level flights. Each pod contained three double-barrelled 9.72 mm MG 81 Z machine guns, giving the pod a theoretical fire rate of...



emmasplanes.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 29, 2021)

Yes sir!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 29, 2021)

AKA: "Gießkanne." Watering Can.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 29, 2021)

Simon Thomas said:


> If I may try something a little different.
> It is a photo I took in 1983.
> The plane is obvious. Can you tell me what model it is?
> View attachment 649690





Simon Thomas said:


> Another hint:
> In the year the photo was taken, there was only one of that model surviving.



Did we ever figure out what this is?


----------



## wuzak (Nov 29, 2021)

Simon Thomas said:


> If I may try something a little different.
> It is a photo I took in 1983.
> The plane is obvious. Can you tell me what model it is?
> View attachment 649690





Simon Thomas said:


> Another hint:
> In the year the photo was taken, there was only one of that model surviving.



Is it W4050?


----------



## Simon Thomas (Nov 29, 2021)

Not W4050.

Edit: The aeroplane was complete and not a mix of parts with different serials.


----------



## Simon Thomas (Nov 29, 2021)

Complete may be a bit of an overstatement. It was missing the seats and radios.
It was not restored in 1983.
It is undergoing restoration now.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2021)

Well it ain't the one I'm working on (RS700). Get a list of other Mossies being restored now and the answer will be there


----------



## wuzak (Nov 29, 2021)

Was it a Mosquito B.XX?

Serial number KB336?


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 29, 2021)

I was thinking it was a Mosquito. I don't chime in on these things (ignorance) but, between reading another thread AND the various posts and links, I looked at the pic and thought that was a Mosquito. I was looking at the inside of a tube. I didn't realize how much I learned here. 
I hate learning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm thinking Wuzak is right though I'm not aware it's being restored again. I saw it in 2019 and it was not being touched.


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 30, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 30, 2021)

At my age, I could use one of those.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 30, 2021)

special ed said:


> At my age, I could use one of those.



Notice vacuum tube driven electronics. Jam-proof.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 30, 2021)

All transmit/receive and audio amplifier equipment used vacuum tubes during the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Simon Thomas (Nov 30, 2021)

Not a B XX
Extract from "Mosquito Portfolia" Stuart Howe, published in 1984.
I have removed the models for which there is more than one surviving and added the final column.


Mark NoSerialCountryLocationRemarks (1984)Status 2021PrototypeW4050GBLondon, Colney, HertsEx-E0234, now displayed yellow overallOn DisplayNFIIHJ711GBYorkRebuild using parts from PF498/VA878On DisplayPRIXLR480South AfricaJohannesburgDisplayedOn DisplayPRXVINS631AustraliaMildura, VictoriaStored, unconfirmed report that it has been movedUnder restorationBXXKB336CanadaRockcliffe. OntarioDisplayedOn DisplayFB26KA114CanadaRichmond, BCStored, in poor conditionAirworthyNF30RK952BelgiumBrusselsDisplayed in War MuseumOn DisplayPR41A52-210AustraliaLidcombe, SydneyRebuilding, ex-VH-WADOn DisplayFB40A52-19New ZealandArdmore, AucklandRebuilding, ex-NZ2305, converted T43On Display

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 30, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> All transmit/receive and audio amplifier equipment used vacuum tubes during the war.


Think this device (whatever it is) is from a post-WW2 USAF jet. BTW... US used tubes up until the mid-1980s, partly for that anti-jamming reason. I know, I have a lot of tubes in my inventory. For guitar and audio amps.

Russians and Chinese continue to use tubes in some of their avionics.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2021)

Anti-jamming?
Regardless of tubes (valves) or transistors, it's the *transmission * that's jammed, not the transmitting power source.


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 30, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Anti-jamming?
> Regardless of tubes (valves) or transistors, it's the *transmission * that's jammed, not the transmitting power source.



Not anti-jamming per se, but resistant to jamming. 

Resistant to jamming.


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 30, 2021)

Man sitting behind object is the Observer, not the Pilot.


----------



## wuzak (Nov 30, 2021)

Simon Thomas said:


> Not a B XX
> Extract from "Mosquito Portfolia" Stuart Howe, published in 1984.
> I have removed the models for which there is more than one surviving and added the final column.
> 
> ...



FB26?


----------



## Simon Thomas (Nov 30, 2021)

Wuzak - I am going to give it to you for sheer determination.
It was a PR XVI. NS631 / A52-600
This one. The photo was taken in Wodonga, Victoria, Australia around October 1983. 
A few years later it was "swapped" for a C-47 and a few P-51 wings. The swapping was done by one of the three owners without the consent of the other two owners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 30, 2021)

windhund116 said:


> Not anti-jamming per se, but resistant to jamming.
> 
> Resistant to jamming.


An EMP is not jamming.

Jamming is a counter frequency that obstructs a user from receiving a transmission on a particular wavelength.

An EMP is a burst of energy, like a nuclear weapon (manmade) or a Coronal Mass Ejection (from the sun) and is capable of disabling solid state electronics.
Tube-type devices and "wound coil" electronics are more resistant (but not immune to direct proximity) to these broad frequency electromagnetic events.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (Nov 30, 2021)

Simon Thomas said:


> Wuzak - I am going to give it to you for sheer determination.
> It was a PR XVI. NS631 / A52-600
> This one. The photo was taken in Wodonga, Victoria, Australia around October 1983.
> A few years later it was "swapped" for a C-47 and a few P-51 wings. The swapping was done by one of the three owners without the consent of the other two owners.
> View attachment 649987



I just said the one that was in Canada.

Should have read the "under restoration" part!


----------



## windhund116 (Nov 30, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> An EMP is not jamming.
> 
> Jamming is a counter frequency that obstructs a user from receiving a transmission on a particular wavelength.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's what I meant. Sorry, for using the wrong term. Tubes maybe more resistant to certain bursts of electromagnetic energy. 

I believe that Soviet avionics did not have as many IC chips, in modern jets, due to lack of technology. They relied on vacuum tube technology. They still make vacuum tubes. 🤔


----------



## Graeme (Nov 30, 2021)

special ed said:


> At my age, I could use one of those.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2021)

windhund116 said:


> I believe that Soviet avionics did not have as many IC chips, in modern jets, due to lack of technology. They relied on vacuum tube technology. They still make vacuum tubes. 🤔



Actually it is not true. The lack of the techology .. I can make you sure that they have the same one like the USA. Just their stuff is as simple as possible. And that's the difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 1, 2021)

I think that they lagged behind the US in chip technology. Anyhow, their vacuum tubes are excellent. 👍


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 1, 2021)

I'm sure you know the answer, what is this item in this Japanese plane?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2021)

windhund116 said:


> I think that they lagged behind the US in chip technology. Anyhow, their vacuum tubes are excellent. 👍



At the beginning of 80' the regiment I serviced, was re-equipped with Su-22M4. Most of electronic systems there were built using the chip technology. Also most of our ground navigation devices including the radar station I worked on, were of the same. It was 20 years ago and the stuff was the export variant only. Russians used much better equipment for their own units. I dread to think what they use for their modern stuff today. Unless I'm wrong.
I agree that the vacuum tubes are very nice and useful electronic parts. Especially if these have to work with the high voltage for high power, microvaves etc... 
What is more these are more resistant to the EMP. Most of our spare semiconductor diodes, transistors and chips had to be keep in lead capsules and metal boxes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2021)

windhund116 said:


> I'm sure you know the answer, what is this item in this Japanese plane?



Which one do you mean? The Yokosuka K5Y2 Willow?


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 1, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Which one do you mean? The Yokosuka K5Y2 Willow?


 This device.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 1, 2021)

Sighting mechanism for the oblique firing cannon on the C6N1-S?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 2, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Sighting mechanism for the oblique firing cannon on the C6N1-S?
> 
> View attachment 650114



Good guess. It's an optical device. But not a reflector gunsight. Hint: the man behind the object is an observer-navigator. The plane is a Nakajima C6N "Myrt."


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 2, 2021)

Camera?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2021)

Periscope bomb sight.


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 2, 2021)

Blackberry?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2021)

It's a gyrocompass or just a magnetic compass type 2 or 3 KAI. The recatangular "screen" at its top is a kind of a mirror or prismatic reflector to see the instrument indications. The enlarged shot shows the device interior IMHO.






Also see the link ... Compass, KAI, Air Navigation Reflector, Japanese Navy Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 2, 2021)

Wurger said:


> It's a gyrocompass or just a magnetic compass type 2 or 3 KAI. The recatangular "screen" at its top is a kind of a mirror or prismatic reflector to see the instrument indications. The enlarged shot shows the device interior IMHO.
> 
> View attachment 650156
> 
> ...



Excellent!


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 2, 2021)

What plane?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2021)

I would say Kawasaki Ki-48 Type 99 Sokei.









the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 2, 2021)

Seems to me the rules of this game have become somewhat fluid.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 2, 2021)

Wurger said:


> I would say Kawasaki Ki-48 Type 99 Sokei.
> 
> View attachment 650170
> 
> ...



Correct! "Lily."

I thought the "rules" were being relaxed?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2021)

Yep - already been clarified once.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2021)

Rules for photo sources relaxed, the rest remain the same.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2021)

OK. here you are ...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 2, 2021)

Wurger said:


> OK. here you are ...
> 
> View attachment 650187


What the heck?

Is that some creation of Henri Coanda?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2021)

No...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 2, 2021)

Is it a pusher?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2021)

Yes, it is.


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 2, 2021)

Wurger said:


> OK. here you are ...
> 
> View attachment 650187


Guess: Is this some 1930s Soviet prototype?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)

windhund116 said:


> Guess: Is this some 1930s Soviet prototype?



No it isn't.

Perhaps this can be a clue..


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2021)

Wurger said:


> OK. here you are ...
> 
> View attachment 650187

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2021)

Is it some kind of siren?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 3, 2021)

I've been looking at WWI 'pusher' machines.
Bombers mostly.
French and German.
No luck.
Should I keep looking in these areas Wurger?
Before flight is there some sort of aerodynamic cone to cover the front?
Excellent challenge mate!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2021)

I think it's the inertia drive used to balance the front armour which surrounds the nutsacks - Oh, wrong thread !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 3, 2021)

CAMS 30E?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 3, 2021)

Hmmm....I was thinking it's a twin engine machine?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)

Graeme said:


> I've been looking at WWI 'pusher' machines.
> Bombers mostly.
> French and German.
> No luck.
> ...



Ok... It's a French plane. So that's the correct area.
No, there is no aerodynamic cone to cover the front.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> CAMS 30E?




No, it is not the one.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 3, 2021)

The FBA 17 amphibian

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 3, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> The FBA 17 amphibian



Words fail me - so I gave ya bacon! Well done Dave! 
Gotta be it....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 3, 2021)

Thank you, Sir!

I know I had seen it before, just couldn't recall until Wojtek said it was French.

Even then, I couldn't recall the type's name, but I did remember it's designer:
Louis Schreck - and he wasn't a big grean ogre

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 3, 2021)

Great stuff Dave! I was close! CAMS 30E:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 3, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Great stuff Dave! I was close! CAMS 30E:
> 
> View attachment 650333


Thanks!

And yes, that looks real close!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 3, 2021)

Yeah, well done guys. I was stuck on a *twin* pusher concept - mostly bombers. Dunno why.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 3, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Louis Schreck



Cleaned up the engine front on the US Coast Guard Viking....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 3, 2021)

The Type 17 had quite a few variations starting in the early 20's and even some serving up to WWII (when the U.S. became involved) with the US Coast Guard - not a bad run for any type, to be honest.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2021)

Well done guys. Congrats Dave. That's the FBA 17HE2  

Andy was really very close with the CAMS 30E. Both the flying boats were the equipment of the MDL ( Naval Squadron) in Puck.
The last one or two Schrecks were destroyed by Germans in the September 1939.










the source: Schreck FBA-17H – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 5, 2021)

I've tried several times to edit a photo on this  phone with no luck (have I mentioned that I hate this phone?)

So I give up - Andy, would you like to take over the turn?


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 5, 2021)

No thanks. Someone else take the lead please.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 5, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> I've tried several times to edit a photo on this  phone with no luck (have I mentioned that I hate this phone?)
> 
> So I give up - Andy, would you like to take over the turn?


 
Dave - happy to get a PM message with your image - crop where you want - and then hand back?


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 6, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> The FBA 17 amphibian


Found this crazy film with the Schreck FBA 17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2021)

Yep .. that's a part of the pre-war Polish movie from 1935 and titled "Rapsodia Bałtyku" - Baltic Rapsody.
Also you may see the destroyer ORP Wicher, the hulk ORP Bałtyk and the float plane Lublin R-XIII of the MDL ( the Naval Squadron)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 6, 2021)

Although I have not participated in this thread I may have an aircraft componant which may stump. I am continually amazed by the knowledge here.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2021)

Exhaust shield - possibly from a sports car?


----------



## special ed (Dec 6, 2021)

It is an aircraft part normally inside cabin.

All stainless steel.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Dave - happy to get a PM message with your image - crop where you want - and then hand back?


Thanks for the offer, Graeme.

This phone is just a handful - it was supposed to be temporary and here we are, 2 1/2 years later.

It's not a top of the line device plus I'm not connected to WiFi but on Data, so posting images, links and such, is hit and miss.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2021)

Possibly a hear shield over a heater source, or perhaps a basket to hold an oxygen bottle ?


----------



## special ed (Dec 6, 2021)

No. It is over 72 years old


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2021)

A cabin air filter?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 6, 2021)

No. The aircraft it came from is pictured in another thread on this forum.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 6, 2021)

A scale reference would help. The mesh seems too coarse for any kind of useful filter. I thought of a cage to stuff your homing pigeons in.


----------



## special ed (Dec 6, 2021)

With the funnel attached it is 21 1/2 inches long and 3 3/4 inches in diameter.


----------



## special ed (Dec 6, 2021)

It is something not normally seen by the crew or passengers, but may indirectly be used by them. It may have been seen by the servicing people.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2021)

Is it associated with the toilet?


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 6, 2021)

special ed said:


> Although I have not participated in this thread I may have an aircraft componant which may stump. I am continually amazed by the knowledge here.
> 
> View attachment 650609
> 
> ...



Any dimensions hints?

Thanks!


----------



## special ed (Dec 6, 2021)

Toilet it is! It apparently separates/contains solid matter from liquid. Can anyone guess the aircraft?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 6, 2021)

windhund116 said:


> Any dimensions hints?
> 
> Thanks!


Dimensions were four posts above.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 6, 2021)

Ford Tri-Motor


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 6, 2021)

special ed said:


> Dimensions were four posts above.


"It is something not normally seen by the crew or passengers, but may indirectly be used by them. It may have been seen by the servicing people."

I was thinking more Width X Height X Length dimensions (inches or mm). It's hard to tell if the object is the size of an O2 bottle or much smaller --- from your photos.

Thanks!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 6, 2021)

Let's do the time warp agaaaaaaaaaain.


----------



## special ed (Dec 6, 2021)

special ed said:


> With the funnel attached it is 21 1/2 inches long and 3 3/4 inches in diameter.


For windhund 116

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 6, 2021)

Not Ford Tri motor. More engines than that.


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 6, 2021)

Ford Quad Motor?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 6, 2021)

No, but Ford did call his first "car" the quadracycle.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Simon Thomas (Dec 6, 2021)

Boeing 314?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2021)

special ed said:


> With the funnel attached it is 21 1/2 inches long and 3 3/4 inches in diameter.





special ed said:


> For windhund 116


Also: 54.6cm x 9.5cm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 6, 2021)

Not the Boeing 314.


----------



## special ed (Dec 6, 2021)

Remember, a hint was these parts came from the actual plane pictured in another thread.


----------



## special ed (Dec 7, 2021)

Due to lack of response, the aircraft is shown @ post 59 of Thread: Pics of Aircraft in odd places.
The reason I souvenired these items is because the funnel is heavy stainless steel and will not blow off when pouring in the wind, while the stainless cage was used for washing fired cartridge brass in the dishwasher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 7, 2021)

So, it's a piece of the toilet, from a Connie?


----------



## special ed (Dec 7, 2021)

Yes. A 1949 model 049 for KLM airlines originally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 12, 2021)

What is it?


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 12, 2021)

Which part from what plane?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 14, 2021)

You've posted two images above.
Are they from the same aircraft?

Sometimes when there's no response - clues would be useful.


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 14, 2021)

Not the same aircraft. Nor the same country.

I thought that they were too obvious and thus, no one answered.


----------



## Simon Thomas (Dec 14, 2021)

#9,924
"A young woman employee of North American Aviation, Incorporated, working over the landing gear mechanism of a P-51 fighter plane, 1942"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 14, 2021)

Simon Thomas said:


> #9,924
> "A young woman employee of North American Aviation, Incorporated, working over the landing gear mechanism of a P-51 fighter plane, 1942"




 Tail landing gear, to be precise.


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 14, 2021)

Hint to number one photo.


----------



## wuzak (Dec 14, 2021)

Perhaps post one picture at a time and wait until it is solved before posting another?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 14, 2021)

No, it's a motorized small (BSK16) 16mm gun camera used by the Luftwaffe. Fits in those tight leading edge positions. 

Page 36.


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 14, 2021)

What's this?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2021)

It's a Luftwaffe "butterfly bomb"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 15, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> It's a Luftwaffe "butterfly bomb"



Very good Butterfly bomblets. Civil Defense video.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2021)

What is this?

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 15, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 651657
> 
> What is this?


Is it French?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2021)

Nope


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 15, 2021)

Waco CG-4?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2021)

It's an Argentinean I.Ae. 25 Manque transport glider.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 15, 2021)

From Argentina - the I.Ae.25 Manque
EDIT : Too slow on the phone.


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 15, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 651657
> 
> What is this?


Nicely done, sir. I was going with Waco myself.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Nicely done, sir. I was going with Waco myself.



No wonder. The design based on the American Waco CG-4 glider.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2021)

Damn, you guys are good. It is indeed and argentine one off glider based on the WACO. Never heard of it until today.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 15, 2021)

Wurger said:


> It's an Argentinean I.Ae. 25 Manque transport glider.



The Argentines had paratroopers? Or regular ground troops used this vehicle?

Thanks!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 15, 2021)

windhund116 said:


> The Argentines had paratroopers? Or regular ground troops used this vehicle?
> 
> Thanks!


Several South American nations had fairly advanced militaries, particurlarly Argentina, Brazil and Chile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2021)

I agree.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2021)

windhund116 said:


> The Argentines had paratroopers? Or regular ground troops used this vehicle?
> 
> Thanks!












Airborne Troops


Halcon Army Model M49 Sub-Machine Guns.



www.militariarg.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 16, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Airborne Troops
> 
> 
> Halcon Army Model M49 Sub-Machine Guns.
> ...


Great resource! Learn something new, everyday.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 17, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Never heard of it until today.



Hi Jim!.
You posted pictures of your library somewhere - looked like you owned every issue of Air Enthusiast/International?
I can direct you to where the Manque is described and illustrated.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 17, 2021)

Please do!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 18, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Please do!



Look at Air Enthusiast Volume 2 - which corresponds to April 1972 - pp207. Transport Gliders - The Rise and Demise of a Weapon - Part Two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 18, 2021)

Thanks brother!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 21, 2021)

What plane is going after that P-38, in this photo?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2021)

KI-43

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 21, 2021)

Not much to go on.
Big radial up front?
Taken from a B-17?

Focke Wulf Fw-190??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Not much to go on.
> Big radial up front?
> Taken from a B-17?
> 
> Focke Wulf Fw-190??


Yeah, I was just guessing.
No context - poor photo quality.

It could be a Fiat G.50 for all we know...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 21, 2021)

You could be on the money Dave. Pacific Theatre you think?
Is that a Japanese bomber gun?
I can't tell.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 21, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> It could be a Fiat G.50 for all we know...


 
Yep. Not enough detail Winhund - unless this is a significant moment in WW2 we should be aware of?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## windhund116 (Dec 21, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> KI-43


Very close. Photo from a Japanese reconnaissance plane.

Sorry for poor quality. It's a still frame from a combat film (which I can't find information on eBay or Amazon).


----------



## Graeme (Dec 21, 2021)

Frank?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 21, 2021)

Tojo?


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 21, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Frank?


Very, very close.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2021)

Graeme said:


> You could be on the money Dave. Pacific Theatre you think?
> Is that a Japanese bomber gun?
> I can't tell.


My first impression was a Japanese type - call me crazy, but it struck me as a Hyabusa at first glance.


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 21, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Tojo?



Yup. Fat nose is about the only giveaway.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 21, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> My first impression was a Japanese type - call me crazy



You ain't crazy - good call on the Pacific.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2021)

Graeme said:


> You ain't crazy - good call n the Pacific.


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 21, 2021)

Have ya got one to post Dave?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Have ya got one to post Dave?


Nope - have you any?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 21, 2021)

Just made a quick one from the net while waiting. 
There is a trick to it...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2021)

Hmmm...British, is it?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 21, 2021)

Not British mate.
First flight was 1973. Famous European company. Large radial piston engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2021)

I've had far too many libations this evening, due to extenuating circumstances.

So I'll tackle the challenge in the morning when the ol' gray matter is not quite so foggy.

Have a great day, my friend!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 21, 2021)

windhund116 said:


> What plane is going after that P-38, in this photo?



P-39...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 21, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Just made a quick one from the net while waiting.
> There is a trick to it...
> 
> View attachment 652354



Is this a military plane?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2021)

Looks like a Yak, with a modified canopy.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 21, 2021)

windhund116 said:


> Is this a military plane?



No.



Airframes said:


> Looks like a Yak, with a modified canopy.



Not a Yak mate, but yes, modified cockpit area - the _real_ cockpit is further to the right of the cropped image.
Wiki says around 275 were built.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 22, 2021)

Almost looks like a Lockheed Model 222 RP-38, but that's from the wrong side of the pond...

Hmm...

Ok, we must assume this is post WWII era, then?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 22, 2021)

Graeme said:


> First flight was 1973.





GrauGeist said:


> Ok, we must assume this is post WWII era, then?



Yep. 1973 onwards Dave.

Silhouette....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2021)

It's the Polish agricultural aircraft PZL-106 "Kruk" with the additional front cockpit added. Very popular in former DDR.





the pic source: PZL-106 Kruk – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 22, 2021)

That's him mate! - I was thinking of you...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2021)

THX.  I was sure I have had seen the kite before. Then, called me my workmate I serviced with together and I saw daylight. One of the "air visitor" I saw in the past.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2021)

OK... what's this?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2021)

One of my favorites, I.Ae.24 Calquin?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 22, 2021)

I agree


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> One of my favorites, I.Ae.24 Calquin?




Yep .. that's the kite ..





the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 22, 2021)

What plane undergoing maintenance on his film set?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 22, 2021)

windhund116 said:


> What plane undergoing maintenance on his film set?
> 
> View attachment 652546


RAF Marauder

I thought it was Jim's turn?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 22, 2021)

Graeme said:


> That's him mate! - I was thinking of you...
> 
> View attachment 652509
> 
> ...


Interesting to see the P.Z.L. logo on more a modern aircraft.


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 22, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> RAF Marauder
> 
> I thought it was Jim's turn?


 Sorry about that.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2021)

No worries. Have at her again if you wish.


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 22, 2021)

Okay, one more. What plane?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 22, 2021)

windhund116 said:


> Okay, one more. What plane?
> 
> View attachment 652559


SB2C Helldiver

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 22, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> SB2C Helldiver


👍"SB2C-5_maintenance" is the original file name.👍


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 22, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> SB2C Helldiver



Sir, you are very good! One more. This one took me awhile to find what I think is the correct answer. What is hung under the wings of this Ki-30 (Ann)? The one on the left is not a not a bomb.


----------



## Graeme (Dec 22, 2021)

I'll start proceedings - smoke dispenser?


----------



## WARSPITER (Dec 22, 2021)

Supersized yuletide fire log delivery ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Simon Thomas (Dec 22, 2021)

ECM jamming pod?


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 22, 2021)

Graeme said:


> I'll start proceedings - smoke dispenser?



Very close. Hint: Used at night.


----------



## wuzak (Dec 22, 2021)

Small bomb dispenser?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 22, 2021)

Flares


----------



## wuzak (Dec 22, 2021)

Gas cannisters?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 23, 2021)

The IJN and IJA used to drop parachute flares for illuminating targets during night actions, though I am not familiar with their dispersal method.

So this is me guessing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 23, 2021)

wuzak said:


> Small bomb dispenser?


No. "At night" is the key clue.


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 23, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> The IJN and IJA used to drop parachute flares for illuminating targets during night actions, though I am not familiar with their dispersal method.
> 
> So this is me guessing.



This is it, Flare dispenser, for reconnaissance purpose.


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 26, 2021)

Late Merry XMAS! 

 What objects under which airplane?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 26, 2021)

Lamblin Radiators on a DH.9.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 27, 2021)

Very good!


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 28, 2021)

What plane? Which unit? What campaign?


----------



## Graeme (Dec 28, 2021)

Ki-79.
113th Chimbo-tai.
Heading to strike US forces - Okinawa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 28, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Ki-79.
> 113th Chimbo-tai.
> Heading to strike US forces - Okinawa.



Dang! Just too good.  Original caption.


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 28, 2021)

Gotta find more challenging photos!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2021)

Graeme is a little better at this game than most of us mortals.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 28, 2021)

I've said THAT before


----------



## Graeme (Dec 28, 2021)

Thanks - but far too much credit gentlemen! 
I identified it as the Mansyu Ki-79 (Francillion) and Googled...

And looked at the first hit...






And within it - right at the bottom...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 28, 2021)

And modest also! I love this guy!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 29, 2021)

I love you too Jim!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (Dec 29, 2021)

windhund116 said:


> Gotta find more challenging photos!
> 
> View attachment 653058



Rivets. You need to show photos of rivets. Even then I am sure these guys will figure it out!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 29, 2021)

wuzak said:


> Rivets. You need to show photos of rivets. Even then I am sure these guys will figure it out!


Two types.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 29, 2021)

See if this one last more than a couple of minutes. 

What plane?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2021)

Heinkel He-100

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 29, 2021)

Ok, so let's give this a try, then:


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2021)

That's a ................... hmm, not what I thought !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 29, 2021)

Airframes said:


> That's a ................... hmm, not what I thought !


Need a hint, Terry?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2021)

Might help.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 29, 2021)

Alright, it first flew in 1943.

It's twin-engined.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2021)

*Berlin B 9*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 29, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> *Berlin B 9*


*bam* and Jim gets it, well done, Sir!

It is the Akafleig-Berlin B9.

Built as a test type, only one was made and was powered by two Hirth 500 4-cylinder engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2021)

Well done Jim. Don't think I've seen that before.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2021)

Thanks guys. Unsurprisingly, I have two different kits of this weirdo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 29, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thanks guys. Unsurprisingly, I have two different kits of this weirdo.


Bet that cockpit was a pain in the neck to mask off!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2021)

Nothing is a pain if you don't do it! 

Anyway, what plane WAS this:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2021)

A modified Grumman Albatross HU-16 "pretinding" a WW2 bomber and used as the exibit gadget in a museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2021)

You are correct Sir! Honestly thought that would take longer. Well done. A "bomber" mockup for the kids (and adults) at the American Aviation Museum at Republic Airport, in Farmingdale, New York.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2021)

But it was a very good puzzle. At glance it could be said that's a kind of the Blenheim.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 29, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Heinkel He-100



I know. Way too easy.


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 29, 2021)

Okay... another approach. What mobile armored anti-aircraft vehicles?


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 30, 2021)

Hint: Despite German Balkenkreuz on turret side, this is not a German made tank.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2021)

That's the Hungarian self-propelled 40M Nimród 40mm AA gun based on a license-built copy of the Swedish Landsverk L-62 Anti I SPAAG.










the source: File:Nimród Battery 02.jpg - Wikimedia Commons

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 30, 2021)

Wurger said:


> That's the Hungarian self-propelled 40M Nimród 40mm AA gun based on a license-built copy of the Swedish Landsverk L-62 Anti I SPAAG.
> 
> View attachment 653261
> 
> ...



Yes, sir! With licensed 40mm Swedish Bofors guns.


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 30, 2021)

BTW... did you get this one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 30, 2021)

Nope.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2021)

The Plymouth A-A-2004, a Flettner rotor aircraft using the Magnus effect to lift the plane , 1930.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Dec 30, 2021)

Wurger said:


> The Plymouth A-A-2004, a Flettner rotor aircraft using the Magnus effect to lift the plane , 1930.


I knew that one was too easy. One-off prototype, I believe. Didn't Flettner develop the first production rotor helicopter?

Flettner Fl 282.

Kolibri is such a great name. Hummingbird.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Jan 11, 2022)

Another easy one. Extra credit: what unit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 12, 2022)

Mitsubishi G3M? That's all I got.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hamilton prop.


----------



## windhund116 (Jan 12, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Hamilton prop.



Yes. Under license.


----------



## windhund116 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hint: Early pre-WW2 photo. This Air Group went on to combat, first in China and later in SWPA (renamed 707 Kokutai).


----------



## windhund116 (Jan 12, 2022)

Answer: text under photo says: Kisarazu Kokutai development and testing of G3M prototypes.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 12, 2022)

How about this one I just found out about today?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 12, 2022)

Ago Ao 192.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 12, 2022)

Good call, Graeme.

At first glance, I was thinking a Gotha Go146, but the nose was a bit long.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 12, 2022)

I swear, you show a pic of a rivet and the man will tell you the plane, mark, where it was built and what the riveter had for lunch!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 12, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> I swear, you show a pic of a rivet and the man will tell you the plane, mark, where it was built and what the riveter had for lunch!


And probably their name also.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jan 12, 2022)

Thanks, but that's not really me. I just have a reasonable memory and still remember seeing it in a 1977 edition of Air International in a section called Plane Facts where readers would write in requesting information on an aircraft.
Remember those days - when people would write?

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Jan 13, 2022)

Is that a Schwartz made propeller? Logo doesn't look VDM.

Thanks!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 13, 2022)

Probably a Schwartz, from the looks of the logo.
It certainly doesn't look like VDM, Heine or Junkers.
Heine was about equal to Schwartz in regards to supplying two-bladed props to the German aircraft industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Jan 14, 2022)

Thanks, for the reply.

The Ao 192 would make a nice model. Very sleek looking.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2022)

Actually not Schwartz but Schwarz. And yes that's the firm logo ..





Schwarz Decal 1939. Photo: M. Peikert
the source: Schwarz Propellerwerk, Germany | PolishPropellers.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2022)

Excellent Graeme! We'll done. As I said, it was a new one to me.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2022)

lol...the auto-correct kept changing Heine to Heinz, I never noticed it was changing Schwarz to Schwartz!

And kept trying in this post, too.

You shall not prevail, auto-correct, not today...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 14, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> lol...the auto-correct kept changing Heine to Heinz, I never noticed it was changing Schwarz to Schwartz!
> 
> And kept trying in this post, too.
> 
> You shall not prevail, auto-correct, not today...


Neither here nor at Latte Gulf!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Feb 15, 2022)

What glider being pulled by what plane? Sorry for poor photo (a still from a lost archival film).


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2022)

IMHO the glider is the Japanese Kokusai Ku-7 Manazuru. The tug seems to be either the Mitsubishi G4M or Mitsubishi Ki-67.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Feb 15, 2022)

Wurger said:


> IMHO the glider is the Japanese Kokusai Ku-7 Manazuru. The tug seems to be either the Mitsubishi G4M or Mitsubishi Ki-67.



You sir, are good! Here's the only other photo I could find of the tug & glider. Looks like a Ki-67 Hiryu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2022)

Yep it looks like .. Ki-67 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 17, 2022)

What's this stunner?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Simon Thomas (Feb 17, 2022)

Pobjoy engine?
It's spinning backwards whatever it is. That must help narrow it down a bit.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 17, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 658350
> 
> 
> What's this stunner?



Ronald MacDonald's business jet?

I expect it replaced its biplane predecessor:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 17, 2022)

That plate has got to be worth something to someone...and that person should be locked away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 17, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> That plate has got to be worth something to someone...and that person should be locked away.



Yet another example of Google providing me with information that I never knew I wanted....and now I do know it, I wish I didn't.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 17, 2022)

The Shapley Kittiwake II....






Shapley Kittiwake - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 17, 2022)

Graeme said:


> The Shapley Kittiwake II....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good eye, Graeme!

If I'm not mistaken, Pobjoy Niagra engines were used on the half-scale Stirling for proof of concept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 18, 2022)

I should have know Graeme would get it. Well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 18, 2022)

Guys, check out Ed Nash’s “Forgotten Aircraft (or) Military Matters “ YouTube channel. See the latest entry. The Fleuh.

I seemed to have misspelled it. I think it's. Floh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 18, 2022)

Graeme said:


> *SNIP*
> *Remember those days - when people would write?*
> 
> View attachment 654430


What crazy voodoo is this you speak of? Writing on paper, sending in an envelope? BAH!!! Video, or at least a still image or it never happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Feb 19, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Good eye, Graeme!
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, Pobjoy Niagra engines were used on the half-scale Stirling for proof of concept.


It did indeed. The S.31 (M4) was powered by four of them, allegedly producing 114 h.p. each, which seems a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 19, 2022)

Thanks Jim!

Try this one...


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 20, 2022)

Graeme said:


> Thanks Jim!
> 
> Try this one...
> 
> View attachment 658568


*I KNOW I KNOW...*

*IT'S AN AIRPLANE!!!

Do I win?*

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 20, 2022)

Graeme said:


> Thanks Jim!
> 
> Try this one...
> 
> View attachment 658568


Hmmm....

Looks a bit like a Fokker D.XXI


----------



## special ed (Feb 20, 2022)

Japanese Sonia or the Japanese one that looks just like it

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 20, 2022)

I have to go with special ed on this.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 20, 2022)

That would be too easy coming from Graeme I think.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 20, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> That would be too easy coming from Graeme I think.


Yep, I agree.


----------



## windhund116 (Feb 21, 2022)

special ed said:


> Japanese Sonia or the Japanese one that looks just like it



Looks like a Ki-51. Not sure about those horizontal stabilizer struts? 🤔


----------



## windhund116 (Feb 21, 2022)

Nose of what plane?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 21, 2022)

windhund116 said:


> Nose of what plane?
> 
> View attachment 658739


So did we figure out Graeme's challenge or is this a new one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Feb 21, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> So did we figure out Graeme's challenge or is this a new one?



I think it's a Ki-51?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 21, 2022)

windhund116 said:


> I think it's a Ki-51?


Usually, we wait until we find out what the mystery aircraft is and the one who answered correctly will post the next challenge.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi Dave.
You're close to solving this with your 'gut' feeling about the Fokker.
The country involved did have the Fokker on a production line and most likely the mystery silhouette utilsed Fokker components - or Wiki says so.

Since *windhund* is biting at the bit - I'll toss a photo your way to get this solved in a hurry. 
And there is no Japanese involvement....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 21, 2022)

windhund116 said:


> Nose of what plane?



Is your big nose a late model Junkers Ju-87?



windhund116 said:


> I think it's a Ki-51?



No. It's not a Japanese aircraft.


----------



## special ed (Feb 21, 2022)

From Finland?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm guessing British


----------



## windhund116 (Feb 21, 2022)

Dutch?


----------



## Simon Thomas (Feb 21, 2022)

Valmet Vihuri?








Valmet Vihuri - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Next one maybe He100?


----------



## Geedee (Feb 21, 2022)

Think you'll find It's a Douglas 8A (Northrop A17)


----------



## RoyBoy (Feb 21, 2022)

Geedee said:


> Taking Terry's idea for an aircraft recce comp (and after discussion) I'd like to start this as a game.
> 
> The idea is simple...show a small part of a plane and everyone tries to guess what its from. Once the 'plane is correclty identified, the full picture is posted and then the winner posts a cropped image from their pictures...and so on and so on. This is not the same as the Aircraft Identification thread where the complete 'plane is shown for ID'ing
> 
> ...


Hi, I think that it's the tailwheel of a Polikarpov I- 16


----------



## Graeme (Feb 21, 2022)

special ed said:


> From Finland?



Not from Finland.



vikingBerserker said:


> I'm guessing British



Not British.



windhund116 said:


> Dutch?



Not Dutch - but there is a loose Fokker connection - according to Wiki.


Clue - Think about the 'Messerschmitts' you saw in the 1969 Battle of Britain film.

Another shot...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 21, 2022)

Hispano HS-42. Never heard of it before....but Graeme's clues led me by the nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 21, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> Hispano HS-42. Never heard of it before....but Graeme's clues led me by the nose.




Well done Mark - finally! 
Lotta side-tracks on the way - but we got there!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2022)

Aww yeah, Hispano!

I got side-tracked, but was thinking more toward a Finnish or Swedish knock-off.

Well done!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Feb 22, 2022)

Graeme said:


> Not from Finland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 22, 2022)

Geedee said:


> Think you'll find It's a Douglas 8A (Northrop A17)



G'day Gary! 
Missing you on this thread. 

I don't think it's a Douglas or Northrop - but I know what ya mean.
I'm sticking with Stuka....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 22, 2022)

RoyBoy said:


> Hi, I think that it's the tailwheel of a Polikarpov I- 16



Roy.
This is now your second recent attempt to answer a quiz photo that was answered nearly 12 years ago.
We've moved on mate - we're now all on page 506.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Feb 22, 2022)

Graeme said:


> G'day Gary!
> Missing you on this thread.
> 
> I don't think it's a Douglas or Northrop - but I know what ya mean.
> ...


G'day back at ya mate. Yup been away faaaar too long...let the fun commence ! !. This one isn't a Stuka, it's a Heinkel He 112

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 22, 2022)

Geedee said:


> Heinkel He 112



Ahhh.....yes!

That was Windhund's photo - a page or so ago - Stuka didn't tick all the boxes.

Hope ya stick around mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Feb 22, 2022)

Graeme said:


> G'day Gary!
> Missing you on this thread.
> 
> I don't think it's a Douglas or Northrop - but I know what ya mean.
> ...



Guess this means you post the next photo quiz?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 22, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Usually, we wait until we find out what the mystery aircraft is and the one who answered correctly will post the next challenge.


 
Yes!
Thank you Dave!
Such a simple process - why has it become so difficult lately??



windhund116 said:


> Guess this means you post the next photo quiz?



No - not me. Chronologically it's *buffnut 453's *turn - he grasped the Hispano.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Feb 22, 2022)

Graeme said:


> No - not me. Chronologically it's *buffnut 453's *turn - he grasped the Hispano.....


Yeah, that's right. Still grasping the concept!


----------



## special ed (Feb 22, 2022)

Still wondering about the "loose Fokker connection".
Could you mean Me?

Just a joke, Bud

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 22, 2022)

Graeme said:


> Yes!
> Thank you Dave!
> Such a simple process - why has it become so difficult lately??
> 
> ...



I'll cede the floor to 

 windhund116
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Feb 22, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> I'll cede the floor to
> 
> windhund116
> .


Danke!










I know this one is easy. [extra credit: what's the model/make of the truck? ] . But, I like the photo for a potential 1:72 scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Feb 22, 2022)

Felixstowe F5

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Feb 22, 2022)

Geedee said:


> Hiro H2 ?


No.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 22, 2022)

windhund116 said:


> No.


updated

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Feb 22, 2022)

Geedee said:


> updated


Yeah. Think H1H. But, the photo is of the Yokosuka Naval Arsenal prototype (to be real anal). In other words, built from what original plane? 

It's such a poor photo. Hard to see details. The caption of the photo: "F5 Japanese flying boat. Based on Felixstowe F.2."


----------



## windhund116 (Feb 22, 2022)

Hint: for the maintenance photo, check the truck's fender (about the only thing your can see below the camo).


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 22, 2022)

It's hard to ID just from the fender, position of the headlights,, and separate running board.
Maybe late 30's Toyota ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2022)

It sort of looks like a Nissan 80 or a Toyota KB.

If there was a better view of the grille, it would help nail down the ID.


----------



## windhund116 (Feb 22, 2022)

tyrodtom said:


> It's hard to ID just from the fender, position of the headlights,, and separate running board.
> Maybe late 30's Toyota ?



Trivia: My WAG. Toyota trucks had rounded fenders (by the running boards). 








Note how the one in the photo is flatten. Like this one?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2022)

So is the truck a Nissan 80?


----------



## windhund116 (Feb 23, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> So is the truck a Nissan 80?



I'm thinking Isuzu Type 97.

Isuzu Type 97

BTW... just for the sake of completeness, the plane is a ... (?)


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2022)

windhund116 said:


> I'm thinking Isuzu Type 97.
> 
> Isuzu Type 97



I would say that's the Isuzu Type 97 truck. So you are on the good path. 





windhund116 said:


> BTW... just for the sake of completeness, the plane is a ... (?)



Tachikawa Ki-36 Type 98 Ida

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Feb 23, 2022)

Wurger said:


> I would say that's the Isuzu Type 97 truck. So you are on the good path.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, to both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## windhund116 (Feb 23, 2022)

Wurger said:


>



You get the next photo? Right? 👍


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2022)

The floor is yours..


----------



## windhund116 (Feb 23, 2022)

History behind this bomb?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 23, 2022)

Piñata?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Feb 23, 2022)

The original idea for this thread was...copied from the very first entry...

*"The idea is simple...show a small part of a plane and everyone tries to guess what its from. Once the 'plane is correctly identified, the full picture is posted and then the winner posts a cropped image from their pictures...and so on and so on. This is not the same as the Aircraft Identification thread where the complete 'plane is shown for ID'ing"*

This was later changed to allow non personal photo's as after a few hundred pages, our personal resources started to runout. It's not a free for all to post anything at anytime as it can't be run on the original concept

It's not about vehicles and armament identification...we'll let the current crop continue but please, no more !... neither is about a complete aircraft as we already have a thread these types of pics. Please follow the original idea.

Perhaps it would be an idea for separate threads on vehicles and possibly armament to be started on the 'OFF Topic / Misc' section as we do clearly have a lot of knowledgeable chaps n chap'esses  on the forum nowadays. Any offers to start ???. More than happy to take part in those threads.

Please note this is not a rant nor is it 'having a dig', just trying to make sure that after 507 pages, we can carry on for another 507...at least

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 23, 2022)

Luftspiñata?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 23, 2022)

windhund116 said:


> History behind this bomb?
> 
> View attachment 659144


That's not a bomb, it's a U.S. M31 missile warhead packed with Sarin filled M134 bomblets.

And that weapon combo is circa 1959-1960.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 23, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Piñata?



Look like Ferrero Rochers to me! Clearly a higher-quality piñata.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2022)

I thought it was a Groundhog's egg cluster ................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## windhund116 (Feb 24, 2022)

Geedee said:


> The original idea for this thread was...copied from the very first entry...
> 
> *"The idea is simple...show a small part of a plane and everyone tries to guess what its from. Once the 'plane is correctly identified, the full picture is posted and then the winner posts a cropped image from their pictures...and so on and so on. This is not the same as the Aircraft Identification thread where the complete 'plane is shown for ID'ing"*
> 
> ...


Sigh. I'm outta here.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 24, 2022)

windhund116 said:


> Sigh. I'm outta here.


Why?

It's not hard to post a snippet of a photo and provide clues.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Feb 24, 2022)

windhund116 said:


> Sigh. I'm outta here.


Likewise why ?

I suggested that...
"Perhaps it would be an idea for separate threads on vehicles and possibly armament to be started on the 'OFF Topic / Misc' section as we do clearly have a lot of knowledgeable chaps n chap'esses  on the forum nowadays. Any offers to start ???. More than happy to take part in those threads."

So with your knowledge and clear interest in these areas, why don't you start a new thread and we'd all join in !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Mar 28, 2022)

Allrighty...lets get this back up and running.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2022)

Ah, that's an easy one.

It's the Barber's pole, attached to the tail of the prototype Barber - Shop BS-1 carrier-borne light attack bomber, which attempted its first flight in February, 1951.
Unfortunately, due to this "aircraft" being a two storey, brown-stone building, with a gross weight of 22 tons, it failed to get airborne, and was wrecked.
As far as I know, the image posted is the only known surviving record of this project.
Damn, this particular bottle of cabernet Sauvignon is *good ........*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Mar 28, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Ah, that's an easy one.
> 
> It's the Barber's pole, attached to the tail of the prototype Barber - Shop BS-1 carrier-borne light attack bomber, which attempted its first flight in February, 1951.
> Unfortunately, due to this "aircraft" being a two storey, brown-stone building, with a gross weight of 22 tons, it failed to get airborne, and was wrecked.
> ...


Best reply I have seen in a long time

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 28, 2022)

Well he got the BS right

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 28, 2022)

In all seriousness, it looks like a tail-hook on an F-15.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 29, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> In all seriousness, it looks like a tail-hook on an F-15.


Good guess but sorry, not an F15. 
A few clues...
Not what you would normally expect to see on this airframe (No...Not Terry !  ) It's single engined and sits low to the ground


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 29, 2022)

F-104?


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 29, 2022)

Geedee said:


> Good guess but sorry, not an F15.
> A few clues...
> Not what you would normally expect to see on this airframe (No...Not Terry !  ) It's single engined and sits low to the ground


Jim Hall’s Chaparral?


----------



## Jagdflieger (Mar 29, 2022)

hmm...what single engine aircraft has twin wheels on the back? some strangely modified Harrier II Plus (AV-8B) for arrester hook trials?

Regards
Jagdflieger


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 29, 2022)

I started thinking of the Folland Gnats used in the movie "Hot Shots!" but I can't find a single image showing an arrestor hook as part of the modification.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 29, 2022)

Hmmm...

How about a T-45 Goshawk?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2022)

U-2

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Mar 29, 2022)

Wheels look like they are on a dolly or cart, not part of the landing gear...


----------



## Jagdflieger (Mar 29, 2022)

Dash119 said:


> Wheels look like they are on a dolly or cart, not part of the landing gear...


yep - that was my thought too, independently of my harrier guess.
What I also find strange - is that due to the pivot bracket, the arrester-hook would actually swivel sideways and not downward?

Regards
Jagdflieger

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Mar 29, 2022)

I think 

 vikingBerserker
got it right, U-2.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 29, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> U-2


And we have a winner...well done mate . This is the U2 on display at Moffett Federal Airfield and she was used in Operation Fish Hawk, the only aircraft carrier launched spy mission ever. Normally pretty hard to get to see but when you turn up in 5 Warbirds, you tend to be let in  
And that's my better half having a looksee on the inside...I didn't get a complete pic of the airframe

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (Mar 29, 2022)

Geedee said:


> And we have a winner...well done mate . This is the U2 on display at Moffett Federal Airfield and she was used in Operation Fish Hawk, the only aircraft carrier launched spy mission ever. Normally pretty hard to get to see but when you turn up in 5 Warbirds, you tend to be let in
> And that's my better half having a looksee on the inside...I didn't get a complete pic of the airframe


darn it, this was the first aircraft I checked - but never assumed that the arrester-hook would be in the middle of the aircraft.

Regards
Jagdflieger

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dash119 (Mar 29, 2022)

A lot of things about the U-2 were out of the realm of normal...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2022)

I would like to think pure luck with her assistance

Next up:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Mar 29, 2022)

Looks like a civvy version of the Tupolev TB3 ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2022)

Nope


----------



## Dash119 (Mar 29, 2022)

Folker XB-8


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2022)

....and we have a winner! Well done


----------



## Dash119 (Mar 29, 2022)

A bit of a trick one for my turn...







One of a kind modification of a common type.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 30, 2022)

Voodoo !


----------



## Dash119 (Mar 30, 2022)

Geedee said:


> Voodoo !


I guess that was easier than I had hoped...

I pass the torch to you Sir.


----------



## Jagdflieger (Mar 31, 2022)

Voodoo??? 

Regards
Jagdflieger


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 31, 2022)

Jagdflieger said:


> Voodoo???
> 
> Regards
> Jagdflieger

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (Mar 31, 2022)

Ooookay - thanks, found it

Regards
Jagdflieger

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Apr 2, 2022)

Dash119 said:


> I guess that was easier than I had hoped...
> 
> I pass the torch to you Sir.


I like Mustangs

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Apr 2, 2022)

Have a go at this one (And the first one saying a modified B-25 nose gets a Bacon award !!  )


----------



## J_P_C (Apr 2, 2022)

Geedee said:


> Have a go at this one (And the first one saying a modified B-25 nose gets a Bacon award !!  )


he-115


----------



## Jagdflieger (Apr 3, 2022)

Is it a Japanese aircraft?

Regards
Jagdflieger


----------



## Geedee (Apr 3, 2022)

Good guesses chaps but it's not a 115 and it's not a Japanese type either (that's narrowed it down a bit  )

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Apr 3, 2022)

Clearly something weird that's French

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2022)

Blohm&Voss?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (Apr 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Blohm&Voss?


Blohm & Voss BV 142 You got it right 

Regards
Jagdflieger

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Apr 5, 2022)

Yup, well done...that's the puppy, the BV 142.

Over to you


----------



## Jagdflieger (Apr 5, 2022)

The honor belongs to Snautzer01 - I just googled in on the Blohm&Voss hint.

Regards
Jagdflieger

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2022)

Jagdflieger do a challenge. I am not at home at my files today.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 5, 2022)

Ok i am back feast your eyes on this.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 5, 2022)

Looks like a Japanese airframe...too small for a Kate so will throw in a Tenzan ?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

Luckily no i think


----------



## Jagdflieger (Apr 6, 2022)

hmm... antenna... a modified Fairey Battle?

Regards
Jagdflieger


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2022)

nope


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 6, 2022)

An UNmodified Fairey Battle?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 6, 2022)

I think it's a Japanese float plane of some type


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2022)

That's the Nakajma B6N2 equipped with 3-Shiki Type 3 air-to-surface radar with the Yagi Type 3 antenna.






the sopurce: Nakajima B6N | World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2022)

as for source, that would be ebay. Couse thats were i found it long ago and posted it in the captured Japanese thread of mine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2022)

OK. Here you are ...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2022)

A "pusher" biplane I think, but haven't a clue otherwise !


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2022)

A biplane yes but not a "pusher".


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2022)

Hmmm ...................


----------



## Graeme (May 12, 2022)

Wurger, I'd love to be able to solve this - any chance of further clues, please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2022)

OK. ... here you are ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2022)

Soviet?


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2022)

Yes. It is.


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2022)

Grigorovich TSh-1/TSh-2?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 13, 2022)

I was gonna say a Po-2 with a wing gun pack.


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2022)

Graeme said:


> Grigorovich TSh-1/TSh-2?



Bingo! The TSh-2 .. 





the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 13, 2022)

Good going, Graeme!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 13, 2022)

That guy knows his Airplanes I tell ya!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Aug 28, 2022)

Probably too easy for you all.


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 28, 2022)

It’s a ‘41 Oolant.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Aug 28, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> It’s a ‘41 Oolant.


Yup. See, too easy.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Aug 28, 2022)

Fairy Battle ?...aka '41 Oolant

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Aug 28, 2022)

Geedee said:


> Fairy Battle ?...aka '41 Oolant


Right country, wrong manufacturer.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 29, 2022)

Got it...it's the Spit Mk V at the USAF Museum at Dayton. 
Knew I'd seen that view personally...took me a while to find my pic . Nice one mate

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## PFVA63 (Aug 29, 2022)

Zippythehog said:


> Right country, wrong manufacturer.


Oolant? That sounds French (just kidding) []

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Aug 30, 2022)

Geedee said:


> Got it...it's the Spit Mk V at the USAF Museum at Dayton.
> Knew I'd seen that view personally...took me a while to find my pic . Nice one mate


Indeed. We have a winner!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Aug 30, 2022)

That was a good one by Zippy !

Have a go at this one, it's another doubt it'll take long one


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 30, 2022)

WW1 Concorde? 😁

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Aug 30, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> WW1 Concorde? 😁


Only slightly miss-leading as I know sometimes peeps forget to rename their pics and it's an instant give-away !


----------



## wuzak (Aug 30, 2022)

Hawker Hunter?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 31, 2022)

wuzak said:


> Hawker Hunter?


Sorry, not a Hunter


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 31, 2022)

Geedee said:


> Sorry, not a Hunter


If not a hunter, than perhaps a gatherer?

Ok fine, I haven't a coat, I'll use Terry's.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 31, 2022)

E-2 Hawkeye?


----------



## J_P_C (Aug 31, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> E-2 Hawkeye?


good catch!


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 31, 2022)

J_P_C said:


> good catch!



The warning stenciling is very "American" in style, and light grey makes me automatically think postwar USN. It clearly isn't a fast jet combat aircraft because the nozzle is too small....which had me looking at helicopters other "slow" types.

I'll open the floor to anyone who has a good next challenge (I have nothing right now).


----------



## Geedee (Aug 31, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> E-2 Hawkeye?


Yup, that's the one !. one of two displaying at Osh this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Aug 31, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> If not a hunter, than perhaps a gatherer?
> 
> Ok fine, I haven't a coat, I'll use Terry's.


Technically yup to both...goes looking for and gets intel on

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 31, 2022)

Great Guess! We'll done Sir!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 31, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> I'll open the floor to anyone who has a good next challenge (I have nothing right now).


Allrighty, if this one takes more than a few hours I will be surprised, but it may also take a bit of head scratching...and no, that's not a .50 !


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 31, 2022)

It's a Vespa scooter!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 31, 2022)

🤣🤣🤣 Love the name!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Aug 31, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> It's a Vespa scooter!


soooo close


----------



## special ed (Aug 31, 2022)

Fiat Abarth


----------



## Geedee (Aug 31, 2022)

special ed said:


> Fiat Abarth


The three wheeled version


----------



## wuzak (Sep 1, 2022)

Geedee said:


> The three wheeled version



Morgan?


----------



## Geedee (Sep 1, 2022)

Definitely an airplane and its not a jet
A handful are still on active service in an area of Europe
This 'part' is forward facing and is at the front of the A/C


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2022)

Wild guess SIAI-Marchetti SF.260


----------



## Geedee (Sep 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Wild guess SIAI-Marchetti SF.260


No Sir. Some similarities in that they are both prop not jet powered, both have a crew of two (one could carry a passenger).
Not every one of the 'plane had this part fitted, although it was nice to have 
This type has a fixed undercart...big hint


----------



## Geedee (Sep 2, 2022)

It's Canadian


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2022)

Chipmunk ?

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 2, 2022)

Lysander, perhaps?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 2, 2022)

Geedee said:


> It's Canadian



Is it a T-1 M Horton S?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Sep 3, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is it a T-1 M Horton S?


Just snorted some of that thru my nose laughing !


----------



## Geedee (Sep 3, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Chipmunk ?


Indeedy, tis the awesome little chippie. This one belongs to my friend Richard and I snapped this when he stopped by at Wausau the day before the Air-Race briefly on his way to Osh. This is the intake for the cockpit heating system if I remember correctly

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2022)

Try this one - it shouldn't take too long.
However, I'll be away from home from 4th September until 2nd October, and unable to post pics until my return.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 3, 2022)

Yale?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2022)

No, but a "universal" response ......................


----------



## Zippythehog (Sep 3, 2022)

Ok. A little more obscure.


----------



## Zippythehog (Sep 3, 2022)

Crud. Sorry. I jumped the que.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2022)

Airframes said:


> No, but a "universal" response ......................


Oxford?


----------



## Zippythehog (Sep 3, 2022)

AT-6??


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 4, 2022)

Post #10,241 is a Finnish Brewster B239.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2022)

I'll accept AT-6. It's a Harvard Mk.IV.
And no, that's not a small person who has fallen through the rear cockpit !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Token (Sep 4, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> Post #10,241 is a Finnish Brewster B239.



I have an affinity for Brewster Buffalos, I have built several as scale RC aircraft. The last one I built (originally built as a 339, not 239, but close enough) carried this same number, BW-366. This was the third Buffalo I had built, the previous two being destroyed in mid-air collisions. And that is why the last one carried "BW-366".  

I thought that since the real BW-366 was lost in a ramming (by a Russian Yak-7) the color scheme apropos.

T!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 4, 2022)

Post #10239 is a Finnish Brewster B239.


Token said:


> I have an affinity for Brewster Buffalos, I have built several as scale RC aircraft. The last one I built (originally built as a 339, not 239, but close enough) carried this same number, BW-366. This was the third Buffalo I had built, the previous two being destroyed in mid-air collisions. And that is why the last one carried "BW-366".
> 
> I thought that since the real BW-366 was lost in a ramming (by a Russian Yak-7) the color scheme apropos.
> 
> T!



You and I are going to get along really well! 😃

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CorsairLarry (Sep 5, 2022)

Geedee said:


> Taking Terry's idea for an aircraft recce comp (and after discussion) I'd like to start this as a game.
> 
> The idea is simple...show a small part of a plane and everyone tries to guess what its from. Once the 'plane is correclty identified, the full picture is posted and then the winner posts a cropped image from their pictures...and so on and so on. This is not the same as the Aircraft Identification thread where the complete 'plane is shown for ID'ing
> 
> ...



I-16 ?


----------



## Zippythehog (Sep 6, 2022)

Well done Token and Buffnut. Fat Walter gets a bad rap in allied hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Token (Sep 30, 2022)

So 

 Zippythehog
got 

 Airframes
Harvard, and 

 buffnut453
got 

 Zippythehog
s Brewster. Does that mean it is 

 buffnut453
s go? Or is it Zippys go since he jumped the queue with his post? And Who is on first?

T!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 1, 2022)

Whom ever wants to have a go, I would imagine


----------



## Geedee (Oct 1, 2022)

CorsairLarry said:


> I-16 ?


Yes it is an 1-16 , well done.
This was correctly identified waaaay back on post #29 in 2010....we've moved on a bit since then.
Have a go at the latest offering when it's posted and see how you do. If you identify it correctly first, then you get the chance to post an obscure part of an airplane for us to have a go at.
Please note that this thread is for airplane parts only, not ordnance attached to a 'plane of ground equipment.


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 1, 2022)

Token said:


> So
> 
> Zippythehog
> got
> ...


What's on Second

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Oct 2, 2022)

🤔 I don’t know


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 2, 2022)

Third base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2022)

Well, no new additions, so try this one.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 10, 2022)

A coin slot to get the ride going?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2022)

Er ..... no !
But what a wizz that would be "Roll up, roll up, drop a Dollar/Pound/Euro in the slot, and experience the joys of flight !!"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 10, 2022)

Are we looking at it in its correct orientation Terry?


----------



## Simon Thomas (Oct 10, 2022)

Poor fitting round head screws and lack of flush cover over the aperture suggests budget design and fabrication.
I'd be leaning towards more recent, cheap military trainer/light fighter.
Am I headed in the right direction?


----------



## Geedee (Oct 11, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Are we looking at it in its correct orientation Terry?


Indeedy, it's the right way up...but I won't let on what it is. This is a sneaky one, well done Terry


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2022)

I thought you'd know what it is Gary !

Simon, no, it's older than you may at first think.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2022)

OK, a cryptic clue - you'd need to reel off quickly to get the whole picture .......................


----------



## mjfur (Oct 13, 2022)

It's a fairing over a camera. Not sure which aircraft.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2022)

Yes, you're on the right track.


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 13, 2022)

De Havilland Beaver? I have no clue but I know AAC Beavers were occasionally fitted with cameras.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2022)

Not a Beaver, but it is British.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2022)

Any more clues required ?


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 16, 2022)

No more clues needed. Colonel Mustard in the library with the candle stick.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Simon Thomas (Oct 16, 2022)

Blenheim


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2022)

Not Colonel Mustard, or a Blenheim.
But it is a low wing monoplane ..................

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 16, 2022)

Fairey Battle


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2022)

Not a Battle.


----------



## Simon Thomas (Oct 17, 2022)

Lockheed 12A G-AFTL


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2022)

Not a Lockheed product, it's British.


----------



## Simon Thomas (Oct 17, 2022)

Any of the aeroplanes from Sydney Cotton's unit?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2022)

No, just a standard RAF unit .................


----------



## wuzak (Oct 17, 2022)

Spitfire PR.i?


----------



## chuter (Oct 18, 2022)

Hurricane gun camera.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2022)

Not a Spitfire.

But *chuter *has it it !

It's one of the "intermediate" gun camera mounts on a Hurricane, on the starboard wing.
Well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2022)

I would never have gotten that one, nicely done!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Not a Spitfire.
> 
> But *chuter *has it it !
> 
> ...


Different version

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2022)

Just to keep things going, whilst waiting for Chuter, try this ..................


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## herman1rg (Oct 28, 2022)

Fairey Swordfish


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2022)

Not a Swordfish.


----------



## J_P_C (Oct 29, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Not a Swordfish.


AVRO 504?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2022)

Not an AVRO 504.


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 29, 2022)

Cierva C.30 auto gyro?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 29, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> Cierva C.30 auto gyro?


Even if you're wrong, I never would have thought of that.


----------



## Geedee (Oct 29, 2022)

Was convinced it was a seaplane of some sort judging by the angle the pic was taken...and a biplane at that !. Then I was sure it was a Lysander ...Doh !
Then I had a stern talking to myself cos I was pretty sure I'd seen that particular color brown before.
Terry, that's a sneaky one indeed, well done Sir. I believe its the Avro Rota ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 29, 2022)

Geedee said:


> Was convinced it was a seaplane of some sort judging by the angle the pic was taken...and a biplane at that !. Then I was sure it was a Lysander ...Doh !
> Then I had a stern talking to myself cos I was pretty sure I'd seen that particular color brown before.
> Terry, that's a sneaky one indeed, well done Sir. I believe its the Avro Rota ?


I agree Sir


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2022)

It is indeed the Avro (Cierva) Rota, at Duxford.
As this was a licence-built Cierva C.30, I'll accept Buffnut's answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2022)

Darn. I thought about that one. Wasnt convinced. Good one.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 29, 2022)

wow...good challenge, I wouldn't have thought of that one!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2022)

Let's get this going again.
This one probably won't take long to solve .....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Dec 10, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Let's get this going again.
> This one probably won't take long to solve .....................
> 
> 
> View attachment 698029


F4U tailcone

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2022)

Yep, I didn't think it would take long !!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

